# Ttc #2



## Shaele

hello everyone! i am new to this site...just created my account minutes ago and what better way to continue this trend by making a new thread as well? i couldn't find one to join that wasn't ttc #1 or #3. so here i am. Anyway a little about myself...i have a 17mo old daughter by c section. (I didn't dilate or progress during labor). My hubby and I conceived her first cycle. Now we are trying for number 2 and it just isn't happening as quickly. I am on my 6th cycle and I am getting really disheartened. I have a very regular cycle...about 31 days. I o'd on January 7th so now I am in the middle of the tww...yet again...*sigh* I feel like I am having pregnancy symptoms even though I am only 5 dpo...maybe it's my mind playing tricks on me because I want to be pregnant so badly. But I am feeling really nauseous, headaches, dizzy, and hot flashes at times. I am trying not to get my hopes up because i think i have felt these symptoms before and it still came up bfn. For my daughter I got a bfn 10 dpo so I'm trying to hold out testing until 5 more days. This wait always kills me though. So, anyway, I'd like to hear from anyone...we can go at this together! I've been putting off signing up for one of these but now I think i need the support. Hubby is just like it will happen when it happens...men don't understand the emotional drain we go through when we see those bfn each month! Hope to hear from you all soon and I'll keep updating.
~Shelly~


----------



## Shaele

oops i meant i got a BFP at 10 dpo with my daughter. my bad.


----------



## MumDreamz

:hi:
Did you make a journal? If not, I'm happy to be your first stalker. :flower:

I always have trouble with symptoms. I haven't been pregnant before, but all my AF symptoms mirror pregnancy symptoms. I understand about the fella in your life too. I had it out with DH a few years back because I didn't think he cared at all. :blush:

Good luck to you and :dust:




Shaele said:


> hello everyone! i am new to this site...just created my account minutes ago and what better way to continue this trend by making a new thread as well? i couldn't find one to join that wasn't ttc #1 or #3. so here i am. Anyway a little about myself...i have a 17mo old daughter by c section. (I didn't dilate or progress during labor). My hubby and I conceived her first cycle. Now we are trying for number 2 and it just isn't happening as quickly. I am on my 6th cycle and I am getting really disheartened. I have a very regular cycle...about 31 days. I o'd on January 7th so now I am in the middle of the tww...yet again...*sigh* I feel like I am having pregnancy symptoms even though I am only 5 dpo...maybe it's my mind playing tricks on me because I want to be pregnant so badly. But I am feeling really nauseous, headaches, dizzy, and hot flashes at times. I am trying not to get my hopes up because i think i have felt these symptoms before and it still came up bfn. For my daughter I got a bfn 10 dpo so I'm trying to hold out testing until 5 more days. This wait always kills me though. So, anyway, I'd like to hear from anyone...we can go at this together! I've been putting off signing up for one of these but now I think i need the support. Hubby is just like it will happen when it happens...men don't understand the emotional drain we go through when we see those bfn each month! Hope to hear from you all soon and I'll keep updating.
> ~Shelly~


----------



## MummaBear16

Hello :wave:

I am in my first TWW trying to conceive our second child :) I am currently 3dpo, so not too far behind you. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Shaele

hello MumDreamz! thank you for joining. I did not make a journal. Is that something you can make on this site or do you mean like a physical journal at home? I understand about preg symptoms being like AF ones. I can't tell you how many times I searched online how to tell the difference between them. Seems like nothing gives me a straight answer. What stage at are you in your cycle? We can stalk each other haha. 

hi mummaof1! thank you for joining as well! Glad to hear you are close to my cycle i think it will help keep my mind off wanting to test. I will be happy to stalk you too lol. Good luck to you both!


----------



## Shaele

Hi, just updating like promised. Today marks 6dpo for me and Ive been having period like cramps since this afternoon....only intensifying as the day grew on. Nothing I can't handle...just aching. I looked up what that could be and got a lot saying it could be implantation cramps. And I was thinking that shouldn't last a few hours should it? Plus it's still really early. Could be phantom symptoms too. But I swear it feels like I could get my period tomorrow. Time shall tell. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## MummaBear16

I think that could be a good sign! The timing is right too :) 

Afm, I am now 4dpo and obviously no symptoms of any kind yet :haha:

When are you planning on testing Shaele?


----------



## Shaele

I am hoping so mummaof1...not being able to know for sure yet is driving me crazy! As far as me testing I'm going to *try* to hold out until Sunday but wow that sounds so far away lol. I got my bfp (and a strong positive at that) at 10 dpo with my daughter so I'm thinking I'll start around there. But the past months I have tested a day or so sooner. We shall see how I'm feeling I guess. 

Also, Maybe you won't have any symptoms...I don't think I did with my first. But I don't really remember. Keep me updated though! Wishing you lots of dust!


----------



## glong88

Im trying ttc my number 2 but my partners third, first cycle, I'm in my window now so my chart says but haven't had positive on a ovulation kit yet, period due 31st Jan xx


----------



## laura109

We are thinking of trying for our second this year. My daughter is coming up 11 months. Im really broody but also abit scared! I hate feeling sick and eith my dd i could go to bed or rest. I am generally worried about coping with the first trimester and having a toddler. 

I am totally missing the excitement of waiting for her to be born and preparing. It took 4 cycles to fall pregnant last time. It is frustrating when your so desperate for it to happen. I hope you fall pregnant soon xx


----------



## Shaele

hi glong88 and laura109! thanks for your input. I apologize i did not reply or update yesterday. It was a very busy day and we weren't home most of it.

glong88-i use opks each month too. this month i ovulated a bit later than i normally do so when i kept getting empty circles during the time my chart said i was suppose to be fertile i was getting worried! I understand the feeling. keep testing...im sure you will get your positive opk soon! good luck! 

laura109-i understand what you are feeling. the first trimester isn't fun for most of us i believe. and toddlers are tough to deal with when you are feeling miserable. do you have anyone that could come help you during that time? Fortunately the first trimester troubles don't last nearly as long as toddler troubles and you get that extra boost of energy in your second trimester. I knew since i was a child myself that i wanted to have more than one baby. so whenever im feeling anxious about another baby in the house now i think back on how i was an only child and id really prefer that not to be the case for my daughter. plus we are strong women right?! we can handle ANYTHING after we had to give birth...lol. Do what you feel is right. good luck!


As for updates on me-yesterday all i had was still period like cramps. my symptoms usually get worse..or maybe a better word would be more noticeable during the evening hours. today i'm feeling ok. which kind of worries me. i'm dreading testing yet i can't wait to...i'm very afraid of seeing another negative test. its such an emotional bomb of agony. i'm always surprised at how eager and excited i am again to try the next month after getting disappointed so many times. my symptoms might show up later in the day. i'll check back then. have a good day everyone!


----------



## slammerkin

I just joined and am TTC #2 as well. Rather...we will be TTC with next ov, which should be the first week of February. I have a 27 month old daughter. Good luck! :)


----------



## Shaele

Hi slammerkin! Welcome to that chat. I wish you luck next month! Is this your first month trying since your daughter? How exciting! Today marks 9 dpo and I gave in and tested and got a :bfn: I am not surprised but still disappointed. I am probably out this month. I know that sounds early but I am pretty sure that's the case. Must muster up the energy to try try try again next month. Gonna make a doc app just to make sure everything is running as smoothly as I think it is. I shall keep checking back with you all and continue with my own ttc journey.


----------



## StarHaze

Hi, I read through all your posts and wanted to join in on the convo, made an account just to comment! I'm also TTC #2, I had my daughter when I was 16, she wasn't planned and I was under the impression I couldn't ovulate because of what doctors told me about my irregular cycles. So she was a miracle to me. Since then I've been told by the best obgyn I've ever had, that doctors are wrong a lot. She says she has many patients with irregular cycles and even PCOS and they still have kids, so she gave me faith! I'm 20 now, and my cycles are regular (first time having cycles since before my daughter, was on depo and BC pills), been trying for 5 months, just now starting to track my cervical position, mucus, and temp. Wishing all of you the best in your journeys!!! Much baby dust!!!


----------



## slammerkin

Sheale, yes, this will be our first attempt. My daughter was a fairly demanding baby and a terrible sleeper so we were not ready for quite a while. Finally feel ready now. :)


----------



## Shaele

hi StarHaze! welcome! thank you for sharing your story...i love hearing when our bodies can defy bad news. it sounds like you are in a much better position now ttc...what with having a regular cycle and all. Although i do have to mention i have many friends who have irregular cycles and pcos who have kids and had no trouble conceiving so even though i am not a doctor i agree with your new obgyn! have you tried opks? i use them even though i have a regular cycle too. they just give me peace of mind and to know when to really really focus on bd-ing. temping is good too but i suggest adding an opk too because with temping you'll only know you ovulated after your temp change...with opk you'll know before you ovulate so you can plan accordingly and not miss anything :happydance: i wish you much luck! and keep us all informed! 

slammerkin-that's wonderful! you might be surprised...every baby is different. the next one could be total opposite personality. that's what everyone is telling me. my daughter is so easy going...slept through night starting second night we brought her home. sleeps until 9 or later every morning. almost never cries. now everyone tells me watch out for number 2!!! i take it with a grain of salt. you never really know. and plus i always think it will be fun no matter what the outcome though because once they grow up...we are going to miss what they did no matter how troublesome or good they were and wish we could go back. enjoy every second of everything! good luck to you! keep us informed!


----------



## BSelck24

HI all!! I would love to join the group! I have a 1 year old son and will be TTC #2 in March!! I know I'm a bit early to joining a group but I am so ready and want to be engaged with other women who are TTC as well! My next AF should be here Feb 2nd, then I get my Mirena IUD removed Marvh 1st and will hopefully get a withdrawal bleed or my next period right after that :thumbup: so hopefully two more cycles and I can start symptom spotting with you all! 

My son was a surprise so I am slightly excited/ slightly nervous to actually try! Sending all of you ladies lots of baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## Shaele

hi BSelck24! you are of course welcome to join! Glad to have you with us on our ttc journeys. I hope we can be of some help. 
AF due in 2 days for me and I have been really emotional. Crying over everything. Just wish i could fast forward through this week and get back to trying again. was really hoping this was our month but ugh. just don't understand how i could conceive so easily the first time and now im stuck. my obgyn was telling me how fertile i must be to have conceived so quick and now im like where's that perfect fertility now huh? so frustrated sorry...venting. how is everyone else doing?


----------



## BSelck24

Shaele thank you for the welcome!! Have you come off some sort of birth control since your daughter? Couldn't remember if you said you did! And I know that can make baby #2 take a bit longer -

I too am slightly nervous to be pregnant and nauseous with now having a baby to keep up with/hold/ and give energy to!

How many kids are you all wanting? My next may be my last as my husband has two daughters from a previous marriage (who I love!) but for him that would be 4 kids total and he's a bit older than me and doesn't want to be "too old"

I told him, for guys who cares how old you are! Us women are the ones with the time clock who are limited as to when we can have children! Men can have them their whole lives!!


----------



## glong88

Hey all. I had my positive on ovulation sticks yesterday so I ovulated a little later than normal. Hopefully get to bed tonight and catch the little eggy! I'm so excited to fall pregnant I just cannot wait


----------



## Becki09

Hi Ladies :)

We are also TTC #2, first cycle and im currently on CD24 (Usually have a 35day cycle but i think i ovulated a week early this cycle). 
I havn't done any opks so i dont know when exactly I ovulated but i remember getting cramps and a bit of ewcm around day 13, we bd around that time.
In the last few days I have been tired, crampy, hormonal and bloated but I have woke up today and all thats dissapeared and I feel completely normal. 
Im not hopeful for this cycle, our DD was concieved through IVF after 5 long years TTC however since my pregnancy i seem to have regular 35 day cycles and usually get ovulation pains, so fingers crossed she cured me, and we get our natural bfp this year! 


Good luck ladies


----------



## laura109

I must admit i feel so broody right now ahhh xx


----------



## glong88

laura109 said:


> I must admit i feel so broody right now ahhh xx

Me too! I just want to be pregnant already lol


----------



## slammerkin

Shaele said:


> AF due in 2 days for me and I have been really emotional. Crying over everything. Just wish i could fast forward through this week and get back to trying again. was really hoping this was our month but ugh. just don't understand how i could conceive so easily the first time and now im stuck. my obgyn was telling me how fertile i must be to have conceived so quick and now im like where's that perfect fertility now huh? so frustrated sorry...venting. how is everyone else doing?

Sorry you're feeling frustrated Shaele! I hope it happens soon for you!



BSelck24 said:


> I too am slightly nervous to be pregnant and nauseous with now having a baby to keep up with/hold/ and give energy to!
> 
> How many kids are you all wanting? My next may be my last as my husband has two daughters from a previous marriage (who I love!) but for him that would be 4 kids total and he's a bit older than me and doesn't want to be "too old"

I'm nervous about being pregnant too while I have a 2 year old. I won't be able to just lie on the couch in misery all the time! Plus we are planning a two-week international trip in May, so if I am pregnant then it's gonna suuuuck, but I don't want to wait until after then.

We are going to be DONE after two kids. Snip time for DH!



glong88 said:


> Hey all. I had my positive on ovulation sticks yesterday so I ovulated a little later than normal. Hopefully get to bed tonight and catch the little eggy! I'm so excited to fall pregnant I just cannot wait

I'm excited too!


----------



## Shaele

BSelck24 said:


> Shaele thank you for the welcome!! Have you come off some sort of birth control since your daughter? Couldn't remember if you said you did! And I know that can make baby #2 take a bit longer -
> 
> I too am slightly nervous to be pregnant and nauseous with now having a baby to keep up with/hold/ and give energy to!
> 
> How many kids are you all wanting? My next may be my last as my husband has two daughters from a previous marriage (who I love!) but for him that would be 4 kids total and he's a bit older than me and doesn't want to be "too old"
> 
> I told him, for guys who cares how old you are! Us women are the ones with the time clock who are limited as to when we can have children! Men can have them their whole lives!!

hey BSelk24-I came off the pill this past August and we started trying right away. I read it could take a few months for my own hormones to take over once again but by 6 months they should be back to work right? I mean i get a normal period every month as well as a positive opk test...so who knows. It's just really frustrating not knowing and not being able to control it haha. I want to have 4 kids. Hubby said 3 would be enough. that will have to be something to talk about once it comes up. I am an only child so I want to have a huge family and give my babies lots of playmates (something i really missed out on as a kid). got lots of attention from my parents but i always wished i had siblings. but the way things are going who knows if i'll even have 2! :shrug: I also understand what you mean about age being a factor really only concerning women. I'm 29 now and still have time to have my big family if things don't take that long each time we try to conceive. maybe its just not in the cards for me...but im going to try my hardest! 

As far as being nervous goes I think that's completely natural. I mean adding an addition to the family is a total change to your current routine regardless of how many children you already have. i don't blame you ladies at all. I'm sure most of us can empathize.


----------



## Shaele

slammerkin said:


> Shaele said:
> 
> 
> AF due in 2 days for me and I have been really emotional. Crying over everything. Just wish i could fast forward through this week and get back to trying again. was really hoping this was our month but ugh. just don't understand how i could conceive so easily the first time and now im stuck. my obgyn was telling me how fertile i must be to have conceived so quick and now im like where's that perfect fertility now huh? so frustrated sorry...venting. how is everyone else doing?
> 
> Sorry you're feeling frustrated Shaele! I hope it happens soon for you!
> 
> Thanks Slammerkin! baby dust to you as wellClick to expand...


----------



## Shaele

glong88 said:


> Hey all. I had my positive on ovulation sticks yesterday so I ovulated a little later than normal. Hopefully get to bed tonight and catch the little eggy! I'm so excited to fall pregnant I just cannot wait

That's great! I am excited for you too! good luck :dance:


----------



## Shaele

Becki09 said:


> Hi Ladies :)
> 
> We are also TTC #2, first cycle and im currently on CD24 (Usually have a 35day cycle but i think i ovulated a week early this cycle).
> I havn't done any opks so i dont know when exactly I ovulated but i remember getting cramps and a bit of ewcm around day 13, we bd around that time.
> In the last few days I have been tired, crampy, hormonal and bloated but I have woke up today and all thats dissapeared and I feel completely normal.
> Im not hopeful for this cycle, our DD was concieved through IVF after 5 long years TTC however since my pregnancy i seem to have regular 35 day cycles and usually get ovulation pains, so fingers crossed she cured me, and we get our natural bfp this year!
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies

Hi and welcome Becki09! (I really need to get a hang of the multi quote response function on this site :dohh:...) Anyway glad you came to join us. Regular cycles are a great sign for ttc naturally so don't give up on this month yet! opks are a great tool to use if you have an irregular or regular cycle though so if it doesn't work out this month give them a shot. you at least will know for sure when ovulation happens. for me they are a peace of mind lol. but it sounds like you are experiencing some other symptoms too which is great. keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## BSelck24

So the other night, my husband asked me what I would want to name our child if we had another boy- I was shocked! He's basically on board for #2 just because it's what I've wanted- but now he's getting into it! And granted he's only thinking about another son, but I'll take it!! Haha 

And this this morning he turns to our son and says, "Zackary, are you wanting a baby brother?" I smiled and he says "or baby sister?" Haha I was like yay!! Include those baby girl vibes please!! 

So glad he's getting into this with me as we get closer to trying! :happydance:


----------



## slammerkin

Aww that's exciting BSelck!


----------



## Shaele

BSelck24 said:


> So the other night, my husband asked me what I would want to name our child if we had another boy- I was shocked! He's basically on board for #2 just because it's what I've wanted- but now he's getting into it! And granted he's only thinking about another son, but I'll take it!! Haha
> 
> And this this morning he turns to our son and says, "Zackary, are you wanting a baby brother?" I smiled and he says "or baby sister?" Haha I was like yay!! Include those baby girl vibes please!!
> 
> So glad he's getting into this with me as we get closer to trying! :happydance:

that's adorable! happy for you! makes things a lot easier and less stressful when you know now its not just you wanting another baby.


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies! How's everyone doing!? Anyone testing this week?

Shaele, have you seen the evil AF arrive?


----------



## Shaele

BSelck- Oh yes...she showed up right on schedule. ](*,) just makes me go on a crazy question binge. like...since i had a c section what if i have scar tissue that's preventing the baby from attaching again? or what if it's blocking the tubes? and i read online (which no one should do ever) about what could possibly be wrong with me and just get overwhelmed with scary things. hubby is no help during my moments of distress too. he's all like you know it's random right? and some of my friends who have pcos are getting pregnant faster than i am. which is great for them! super happy for them! HOWEVER, it's like they sometimes don't have periods for months so they have no idea when they ovulate...here i am with perfect timing with everything...always get my period right on time...how did they catch their egg which only had a small chance of even being released each month to begin with trump my every month right on time egg? it just confuses me! also i mean no offence to anyone who may be be dealing with pcos right now. im not saying that i deserve it over them or anything like that, i just want to know what the process is. like i said i am super happy for anyone who gets pregnant when they want to be. just trying to figure it all out. i am wishing all you ladies lots of luck as i will be continuing again next month. i hope every single one of you get your bfp!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi! Can I join you ladies? 
I'm TTC #2 on my first cycle after having my mirena IUD out on the 30th of December 2015. I have an 18 month old son who was a surprise honeymoon baby. I just got a positive OPK this afternoon and BD last night and will tonight and hopefully tomorrow night as well. 

Hope everyone gets their BFP'S really soon!


----------



## glong88

Good luck ladies xxx I've got period pains today, hoping it isn't AF coming, she isn't due until next weekend :(


----------



## Shaele

BabyDoll007 said:


> Hi! Can I join you ladies?
> I'm TTC #2 on my first cycle after having my mirena IUD out on the 30th of December 2015. I have an 18 month old son who was a surprise honeymoon baby. I just got a positive OPK this afternoon and BD last night and will tonight and hopefully tomorrow night as well.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their BFP'S really soon!

Hi BabyDoll007! of course you may join! welcome! sounds like you got the timing down...now on to the awful and dreaded ttw...good luck!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Thank you. Hopefully we've caught the egg. I had a negative OPK this morning so I must have a short Lh surge (tested 14 hours apart). For those who aren't so new to all this would I be 1 DPO today?


----------



## BSelck24

BabyDoll007 said:


> Thank you. Hopefully we've caught the egg. I had a negative OPK this morning so I must have a short Lh surge (tested 14 hours apart). For those who aren't so new to all this would I be 1 DPO today?

Yes! Today would be your 1 DPO :) Can I ask how the Mirena removal went? And did you get your period (or at least some kind of bleed) right after the removal?


----------



## BSelck24

Shaele said:


> BSelck- Oh yes...she showed up right on schedule. ](*,) just makes me go on a crazy question binge. like...since i had a c section what if i have scar tissue that's preventing the baby from attaching again? or what if it's blocking the tubes? and i read online (which no one should do ever) about what could possibly be wrong with me and just get overwhelmed with scary things. hubby is no help during my moments of distress too. he's all like you know it's random right? and some of my friends who have pcos are getting pregnant faster than i am. which is great for them! super happy for them! HOWEVER, it's like they sometimes don't have periods for months so they have no idea when they ovulate...here i am with perfect timing with everything...always get my period right on time...how did they catch their egg which only had a small chance of even being released each month to begin with trump my every month right on time egg? it just confuses me! also i mean no offence to anyone who may be be dealing with pcos right now. im not saying that i deserve it over them or anything like that, i just want to know what the process is. like i said i am super happy for anyone who gets pregnant when they want to be. just trying to figure it all out. i am wishing all you ladies lots of luck as i will be continuing again next month. i hope every single one of you get your bfp!

Oh Boo Shaele!! I know the feeling of all the questions going on in your head of "what's wrong with me" when it seems everyone else who is not even trying to get pregnant, gets pregnant! But it seems like you are right on track and doing everything correctly! Are you taking any vitamins or supplements? I can't remember if you listed those before! It will happen for you I know it will!!

As for me, AF came right on time on the 22nd, so because I've heard that you bleed right after removal, I decided I wanted to line up my Mirena removal with my next period. 

So instead of my March 1st removal date, the hubs and I have moved up my appt to February 18th!! (just before my next AF which should be due February 20th) So even though that is only a couple of weeks earlier, I am still excited!! I'm only a few weeks away from TTC #2 with you ladies!! Woo hoo!! :happydance:


----------



## BabyDoll007

BSelck24 said:


> BabyDoll007 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. Hopefully we've caught the egg. I had a negative OPK this morning so I must have a short Lh surge (tested 14 hours apart). For those who aren't so new to all this would I be 1 DPO today?
> 
> Yes! Today would be your 1 DPO :) Can I ask how the Mirena removal went? And did you get your period (or at least some kind of bleed) right after the removal?Click to expand...

Thanks. The removal was good and over literally before I had realized and only took 1 min. Didn't feel a thing. And no I had no bleeding at all which I was worrying over because I too was under the impression that you get a withdrawal bleed at the least but nothing for 2.5 weeks and then I had about 4 hours of light spotting which I wasn't going to count as AF but after my OPK's and O I'm counting it now lol. 
Good luck with your removal the 18th isn't too far away now.


----------



## KittieB

Hi, can I join in? We are TTC number 2, our son is 3.5 :) I'm on CD1 of month 2! Going to start using OPKs this month and we're going to do the sperm meets egg plan! So fingers crossed for a successful month :)


----------



## Shaele

KittieB said:


> Hi, can I join in? We are TTC number 2, our son is 3.5 :) I'm on CD1 of month 2! Going to start using OPKs this month and we're going to do the sperm meets egg plan! So fingers crossed for a successful month :)

hi KittieB! welcome! that sounds like a great plan. i use opks every month too and it's always exciting to see the positive show up. it's like ok yep it's now time to get down to business...shit just got real! good luck to you! 

BSelck-thank you, i hope you are right. just gotta be more patient I guess. it's just super hard. but i don't have to tell you ladies that. I'm glad to hear you moved up your doc app! time will be here before you know it! to answer your question i've been taking just a regular prenatal vitamin. same one i took while i was pregnant with my daughter. i figured id be pregnant by now but looks like i'll have to buy another bottle! woo...

I'm feeling a bit better about not succeeding this month as AF is just about over and getting geared up again for trying next month. I dunno how I manage to still get excited to try it all over each time but i do. i've noticed that during the time when i am most fertile i don't notice that much ewcm...i think i might try preseed next time around...heard so many good things about that. could be my problem in the first place. we shall see. 

How is everyone else doing? glong anymore symptoms?


----------



## BabyDoll007

So far I'm 2 DPO and as much as I like knowing when I O'd with the OPK's it's already making the tww hard :dohh: 
Unless I can find something to take my mind off of it all, I think it's going to be a long 10-12 days.


----------



## BSelck24

Oh Babydoll how exciting though!! TWW sucks but honestly I am jealous you're in it already!! Are you going to stay strong and not test until AF is due? or do you think you will cave? lol

I cannot wait until we all get our BFP's!! My husband's co-worker announced she was pregnant today so now I am really really really ready to start trying! lol We knew she was trying a few months ago, and she kept bugging my husband to go for a second kid so that was nice :) but now that shes pregnant, I'm ready to be there with her!

How is everyone else doing in their cycle? Is everyone using OPK's? I'm going to this month even before we start trying just to see and make sure I know when I ovulate. I usually can feel it, but I want to double check.

And then when we start trying, I think were going to start with the SMEP every other day BD plan and then 3 days in a row once you O.

We shall see!!

Baby dust to everyone! :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## rose.

Hi all, can I join? :) we are on cycle 5 of TTC 2. Our son is almost 3 and keeps saying he wants a brother or sister! Using conceive plus and pregnacare conception this cycle, which I used when we got pregnant with my son, so hoping they will be lucky for us again!


----------



## Shaele

BabyDoll007 said:


> So far I'm 2 DPO and as much as I like knowing when I O'd with the OPK's it's already making the tww hard :dohh:
> Unless I can find something to take my mind off of it all, I think it's going to be a long 10-12 days.

jealous! the beginning of the ttw is always my favorite because that's when i have the most hope. but then i also hate it because the days seem to go by so slow to test. we've all been there and know what you're going through...they need to come out with something that is just like oh you had sex last night let me scan you for pregnancy...yup! you're pregnant! and no more waiting...*sigh* good luck babydoll...i'm pulling for ya!

bselck-i know the feeling of wanting to be pregnant even more when people around you start getting pregnant too. one of my friends just messaged me who just recently got pregnant and she's like is your daughter going to have a sister or brother? and im like well...we are trying...just taking a bit longer than anticipated...she's also due around the same time as my daughter's bday so i'm like ugh...i was pregnant at this time 2 years ago wahhhhhhh....your time will come tho bselck! that sounds like a good plan too...i might copy that next time...last day of AF for me...begin testing with opk next week..probably around feb 1st or 2nd. fun times. 

hey there rose! welcome! that's so sweet that your son is as excited about having another baby in the house as you are! if you don't mind what is conceive plus and pregnacare conception? i am not familiar with these...


----------



## slammerkin

Oh I feel for those who have been trying a while and struggling. I haven't been through it, but know a lot of people who have. Hugs to you all. 

CD7 here. I haven't used OPKs. Just temping and tracking CM, but this is also going to be our first month trying, so who knows what I'll do if it doesn't happen quickly.


----------



## BSelck24

Welcome Rose! :flower: 

Slammerkin how amazing would it be to get pregnant your first month trying! I am thinking of you this next week!!

Shaele thanks for the kind words and support! So happy to have this thread :hugs: Keep me updated when you guys get into the TWW!


----------



## BabyDoll007

BSelck24 said:


> Oh Babydoll how exciting though!! TWW sucks but honestly I am jealous you're in it already!! Are you going to stay strong and not test until AF is due? or do you think you will cave


I'll more than likely cave and test early. I have 18 IC to tempt me. I'm just trying to hold out until 10 DPO lol. Hopefully your next cycle will fly past so that you can start TTC too. 




Shaele said:


> BabyDoll007 said:
> 
> 
> So far I'm 2 DPO and as much as I like knowing when I O'd with the OPK's it's already making the tww hard :dohh:
> Unless I can find something to take my mind off of it all, I think it's going to be a long 10-12 days.
> 
> jealous! the beginning of the ttw is always my favorite because that's when i have the most hope. but then i also hate it because the days seem to go by so slow to test. we've all been there and know what you're going through...they need to come out with something that is just like oh you had sex last night let me scan you for pregnancy...yup! you're pregnant! and no more waiting...*sigh* good luck babydoll...i'm pulling for ya!
> 
> ..last day of AF for me...begin testing with opk next week..probably around feb 1st or 2nd. fun times.Click to expand...

The tww does give you the most hope but I don't think it's my favorite because there's nothing we can do to change the out come. Yes! Almost like a little light or something so there's no waiting or speculating lol. Thanks. I didn't tell DH when I was ovulating, he likes the more relaxed approach so I'm hoping that has helped too.

Almost time to start BD for you :happydance: I hope you get it this cycle!


----------



## rose.

Shaele said:


> BabyDoll007 said:
> 
> 
> So far I'm 2 DPO and as much as I like knowing when I O'd with the OPK's it's already making the tww hard :dohh:
> Unless I can find something to take my mind off of it all, I think it's going to be a long 10-12 days.
> 
> jealous! the beginning of the ttw is always my favorite because that's when i have the most hope. but then i also hate it because the days seem to go by so slow to test. we've all been there and know what you're going through...they need to come out with something that is just like oh you had sex last night let me scan you for pregnancy...yup! you're pregnant! and no more waiting...*sigh* good luck babydoll...i'm pulling for ya!
> 
> bselck-i know the feeling of wanting to be pregnant even more when people around you start getting pregnant too. one of my friends just messaged me who just recently got pregnant and she's like is your daughter going to have a sister or brother? and im like well...we are trying...just taking a bit longer than anticipated...she's also due around the same time as my daughter's bday so i'm like ugh...i was pregnant at this time 2 years ago wahhhhhhh....your time will come tho bselck! that sounds like a good plan too...i might copy that next time...last day of AF for me...begin testing with opk next week..probably around feb 1st or 2nd. fun times.
> 
> hey there rose! welcome! that's so sweet that your son is as excited about having another baby in the house as you are! if you don't mind what is conceive plus and pregnacare conception? i am not familiar with these...Click to expand...

Conceive plus is a lubricant like preseed but it's much easier to get hold of in the UK than preseed is. Pregnacare conception is just a vitamin especially for people TTC. I am not a big believer in vitamins but I used them the cycle I got pregnant with my son so thought it was worth another go.


----------



## jennys

Hi! Can I join you ladies? I have a daughter that is 26 months and we have just started trying for #2. I had a nexplanon implant removed a month ago and was going to wait for first AF until we started really trying. About a week after the removal we had sex and the next day i could feel I was ovulating. Five days later I got cramps and when they lasted more than a week I was really thinking I was pregnant and got really excited. Unfortunately I tested negative on 2 early tests and then i got AF. I was sooo disappointed! Now I am waiting to start OPK testing just to make sure I know when I'm ovulating and give it a go again. I'm dreading TWW though. The last three weeks have been a roller coaster of emotions and we've almost barely started! Our first daughter wasn't planned so I haven't gone through this before. And oh, my husband is the kind that gets stressed easily and wan't everything to happen "naturally" so I'm not keeping him in the loop when it comes to testing just yet. A big reason why I need to vent here:)


----------



## BSelck24

jennys said:


> Hi! Can I join you ladies? I have a daughter that is 26 months and we have just started trying for #2. I had a nexplanon implant removed a month ago and was going to wait for first AF until we started really trying. About a week after the removal we had sex and the next day i could feel I was ovulating. Five days later I got cramps and when they lasted more than a week I was really thinking I was pregnant and got really excited. Unfortunately I tested negative on 2 early tests and then i got AF. I was sooo disappointed! Now I am waiting to start OPK testing just to make sure I know when I'm ovulating and give it a go again. I'm dreading TWW though. The last three weeks have been a roller coaster of emotions and we've almost barely started! Our first daughter wasn't planned so I haven't gone through this before. And oh, my husband is the kind that gets stressed easily and wan't everything to happen "naturally" so I'm not keeping him in the loop when it comes to testing just yet. A big reason why I need to vent here:)

Hi Jenny!! Yes! I think keeping things between us ladies (and giving our husbands a break) is the best thing lol And I totally understand that the craving to become pregnant increases even more once you've already gone through the thought that you were pregnant!! I still have my Mirena IUD in and even I swear I'm pregnant sometimes! lol Glad to have more ladies to chat with and join in the journey to our BFPs!!


----------



## Shaele

slammerkin said:


> Oh I feel for those who have been trying a while and struggling. I haven't been through it, but know a lot of people who have. Hugs to you all.
> 
> CD7 here. I haven't used OPKs. Just temping and tracking CM, but this is also going to be our first month trying, so who knows what I'll do if it doesn't happen quickly.

hey slammerkin i dunno if we had realized this before but you are very close with my cycle. I am on cycle day 7 today. you're ahead of me by only one day. that's pretty neat. maybe we can be tww buddies...depending on when you ovulate lol. 

Rose- ok thanks! i was going to say maybe it was a UK thing but i wanted to be sure. sounds good though. I'm going to try the preseed version this time and see what happens. i hope it works for you!

bselck- I'm glad you are here too! I'm glad for all you ladies. I was worried at first making this thread that I wouldn't get many but it has attracted lots of wonderful people which is a real help to me personally as I struggle with each month. Really happy with how it's turning out. We keep getting more every day and speaking of....

Jennys! welcome! sorry you got a negative last time...i know the feeling of getting my hopes up and symptom spotting only to get that bfn in the end. it really is disappointing esp when you feel so sure you're pregnant! i think that's a good idea just to keep dh out of the loop for now. he doesn't need to know exactly everything that's happening with your body...only when his services are needed lol. i think it will probably keep you less stressed if you aren't worrying about if he's getting stressed too. win all around. you are always welcome to vent here! i know i sure do!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hello Ladies!!!!

I just finish reading every page. Can i join btw?!!! I have a 35 month old :haha: (still counting by months it's definitely time to have another one) and me and DH are ready to try again for A November baby!!! My AF just went off On Jan. 23rd so im getting impatient for the next 2-3 wks. so I just calculated based on my regular cycle rhythm. This time around I don't want to be stress out this time with opks and hpt I just want to let it happen and be ok if it doesn't. But it's really hard when all my friends are pregnant and I'm not. me n DH had a hard time conceiving and holding on onto our babies last time So I'm thinking positive this time in hopes that we'll conceive this cycle and pray the baby sticks with us for the long run!! 
Good luck ladies!!!

Thanks Bselck24 for inviting me here!! Seems like a bunch of sweet mommies!!!

P.s: 2 1/2 years back I would never thought I would be posting in this thread as TTC #2!! Wow how times fly and Great God is!!! :cloud9:


----------



## slammerkin

Jennys and BSelck - I agree with not involving DH in all the nitty-gritty, at least most of the time at the start. It's interesting to us as women, but I think the men's eyes just kind of glaze over, lol.

Shaele - yay for cycle buddies! 

nevergivingup - welcome! I hope you get a quick sticky baby!

Anybody have random things they are entertaining themselves with at the moment? I'm really into jewelry, so I'm spending my time browsing silver/CZ wedding sets to wear when my fingers swell too much for my real rings. I bought a couple big bling sets last time I was pregnant and am excited for some new ones, hehe.


----------



## BabyDoll007

I also agree with not involving DH with all the information. I don't tell DH when I O, he knows when AF is due and that O happens around 2 weeks after. He doesn't want to be stressed and wants the more "when it happens" approach but is always saying how much he wants another and wants me to be pregnant now. He also made me giggle the other day by saying that (maybe tmi and a bit dirty) his testicals needed a massage because they've been hard producing lots of swimmers for me.. :dohh: :haha:

I've started to crochet a blanket - will either be a cot size or bigger depends how bored I get with it lol.


----------



## Shaele

Hi nevergivingup! welcome! I hope that you get a sticky bean this time! I am sorry that is has been difficult for you. 

slammerkin- that's such an interesting idea about the jewelry...i never even thought of it when i was pregnant and my hands swelled up a lot...(i ended up having symptoms of preeclampsia near the end of term) so i couldn't wear my rings at all. that sounds fun...i think i will check into that lol. Me I've been thinking about some melodies that i can turn into a lullaby. I like to compose music and I wrote a lullaby for my daughter. it's simple but i think its pretty. its hard to practice with a toddler in the house though. i either have to keep one eye on her and one eye on the piano or risk the chance of waking her up when she naps. 

babydoll- i literally lol when i read that. tmi or dirty doesn't bother me. im pretty open about stuff...esp after having a baby...bye bye morals. That's great you've started a blanket. I wish i knew how to knit or crochet. I got a lot of homemade blankets made for my daughter from friends and family and they are always so pretty.


----------



## BabyDoll007

I didn't think most here would mind. My sister taught me to crochet when I was pregnant with my son but I haven't made much and have just really gotten into it now. 
I'd love to be able to play the piano. The composing sounds like fun!


----------



## BSelck24

nevergivingup said:


> Hello Ladies!!!!
> 
> I just finish reading every page. Can i join btw?!!! I have a 35 month old :haha: (still counting by months it's definitely time to have another one) and me and DH are ready to try again for A November baby!!! My AF just went off On Jan. 23rd so im getting impatient for the next 2-3 wks. so I just calculated based on my regular cycle rhythm. This time around I don't want to be stress out this time with opks and hpt I just want to let it happen and be ok if it doesn't. But it's really hard when all my friends are pregnant and I'm not. me n DH had a hard time conceiving and holding on onto our babies last time So I'm thinking positive this time in hopes that we'll conceive this cycle and pray the baby sticks with us for the long run!!
> Good luck ladies!!!
> 
> Thanks Bselck24 for inviting me here!! Seems like a bunch of sweet mommies!!!
> 
> P.s: 2 1/2 years back I would never thought I would be posting in this thread as TTC #2!! Wow how times fly and Great God is!!! :cloud9:


Yay you made it!! And I just noticed your profile pic... Dreaming of being pregnant!! These ladies are great! And God is so good :happydance:

I think I'm officially down to 3 weeks left before I can start TTC!! Woo hoo!!

For you ladies on CD7, are you going to start OPKs on CD10 or CD12? And will you be testing once in the AM and once in the PM? (For those of you who are testing that is :flower:)


----------



## slammerkin

BabyDoll007 said:


> I also agree with not involving DH with all the information. I don't tell DH when I O, he knows when AF is due and that O happens around 2 weeks after. He doesn't want to be stressed and wants the more "when it happens" approach but is always saying how much he wants another and wants me to be pregnant now. He also made me giggle the other day by saying that (maybe tmi and a bit dirty) his testicals needed a massage because they've been hard producing lots of swimmers for me.. :dohh: :haha:
> 
> I've started to crochet a blanket - will either be a cot size or bigger depends how bored I get with it lol.

Hehe at your DH! So, despite my saying that I agree with leaving the details out for DH, last night he was checking with me on when we need to be getting busy, and he said we could do it tomorrow (now today) since we were both going to be home...I was like "well, I'll have to check my cervical mucous tomorrow, but sure we can do it either way" and he was like "ok, you can keep that to yourself, and just let me know if we need to do it" HAHAHA.

I crochet too! I'm ashamed I still have never crocheted anything for my DD. :blush: Maybe I'll do something for the next one. I crocheted two blankets for Christmas gifts, and recently started working on a couple doilies for fun. 

I also like cross-stitch, but that's just too hard to do with a toddler around. It takes too much concentration. Even during the rare moments when I'm on my own I can't psych myself up for it.



Shaele said:


> slammerkin- that's such an interesting idea about the jewelry...i never even thought of it when i was pregnant and my hands swelled up a lot...(i ended up having symptoms of preeclampsia near the end of term) so i couldn't wear my rings at all. that sounds fun...i think i will check into that lol. Me I've been thinking about some melodies that i can turn into a lullaby. I like to compose music and I wrote a lullaby for my daughter. it's simple but i think its pretty. its hard to practice with a toddler in the house though. i either have to keep one eye on her and one eye on the piano or risk the chance of waking her up when she naps.

I hated to be without some sort of ring. I mostly wore a silver claddagh ring at the end, but I just love bling, lol.

That's so cool that you compose music! My husband plays several instruments and can sing reasonably well, but I can't even stay in the right key when I sing. :blush:


----------



## brunette&bubs

Hi everyone...can I join?

Was super active on here years again when I was pregnant with #1 and then through his baby time then kind of faded off.

Currently suspecting I am 2 days late for AF...tested last night on a FRER and bfn. Only been off the pill for 2 months and not really tracking my cycles. 

Dec 5 period
Jan1 period

This is driving me crazy lol!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Slammerkin; I too haven't made much. I've made 2 beanies, got 3/4 through a baby blanket for ds but then decided I didn't like it and pulled it apart :dohh: I then made a c2c baby blanket for him which he plays with a bit atm since its summer here and it's too hot to have blankets on. Now I'm making my first ever granny square blanket which I didn't think I'd enjoy as much as I am. 

5/6 DPO today and I'm really impatient today lucky I'm off to work soon It might help keep my mind off it :haha:

How's everyone going?


----------



## Shaele

brunette&bubs said:


> Hi everyone...can I join?
> 
> Was super active on here years again when I was pregnant with #1 and then through his baby time then kind of faded off.
> 
> Currently suspecting I am 2 days late for AF...tested last night on a FRER and bfn. Only been off the pill for 2 months and not really tracking my cycles.
> 
> Dec 5 period
> Jan1 period
> 
> This is driving me crazy lol!

hey brunette&bubs! yes please join us! I've heard sometimes it takes some women quite a few days after they are officially late to get a bfp so don't lose hope. do you know what you ovulated? it could be that you did later than normal which pushes back everything else. or your hormones are still trying to get back to work from no more pill. either way you aren't out until she shows up! lol. 

thanks for all your nice comments about my music past time. Music is my life, besides my baby of course lol. i majored in it in college...although it was my passion it unfortunately was not a good idea for getting a career. so past time it stays. 

babydoll- that's so exciting!!! I know it's super hard to not test...are you having any symptoms?

went to the doctor with my daughter today and found out she has croup so today hasn't been easy. I'm starting to feel this annoying tickle in my throat so I'm hoping I'm not getting sick. that's all my body would need the week before I'm suppose to O...it'd be like hey...I'm all run down from fighting off a disease for you and now you want to get pregnant? plus who wants to BD when they are sick?


----------



## nevergivingup

BSelck24 said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!!!!
> 
> I just finish reading every page. Can i join btw?!!! I have a 35 month old :haha: (still counting by months it's definitely time to have another one) and me and DH are ready to try again for A November baby!!! My AF just went off On Jan. 23rd so im getting impatient for the next 2-3 wks. so I just calculated based on my regular cycle rhythm. This time around I don't want to be stress out this time with opks and hpt I just want to let it happen and be ok if it doesn't. But it's really hard when all my friends are pregnant and I'm not. me n DH had a hard time conceiving and holding on onto our babies last time So I'm thinking positive this time in hopes that we'll conceive this cycle and pray the baby sticks with us for the long run!!
> Good luck ladies!!!
> 
> Thanks Bselck24 for inviting me here!! Seems like a bunch of sweet mommies!!!
> 
> P.s: 2 1/2 years back I would never thought I would be posting in this thread as TTC #2!! Wow how times fly and Great God is!!! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Yay you made it!! And I just noticed your profile pic... Dreaming of being pregnant!! These ladies are great! And God is so good :happydance:
> 
> I think I'm officially down to 3 weeks left before I can start TTC!! Woo hoo!!
> 
> For you ladies on CD7, are you going to start OPKs on CD10 or CD12? And will you be testing once in the AM and once in the PM? (For those of you who are testing that is :flower:)Click to expand...




Shaele said:


> Hi nevergivingup! welcome! I hope that you get a sticky bean this time! I am sorry that is has been difficult for you.
> 
> slammerkin- that's such an interesting idea about the jewelry...i never even thought of it when i was pregnant and my hands swelled up a lot...(i ended up having symptoms of preeclampsia near the end of term) so i couldn't wear my rings at all. that sounds fun...i think i will check into that lol. Me I've been thinking about some melodies that i can turn into a lullaby. I like to compose music and I wrote a lullaby for my daughter. it's simple but i think its pretty. its hard to practice with a toddler in the house though. i either have to keep one eye on her and one eye on the piano or risk the chance of waking her up when she naps.
> 
> babydoll- i literally lol when i read that. tmi or dirty doesn't bother me. im pretty open about stuff...esp after having a baby...bye bye morals. That's great you've started a blanket. I wish i knew how to knit or crochet. I got a lot of homemade blankets made for my daughter from friends and family and they are always so pretty.




BabyDoll007 said:


> Slammerkin; I too haven't made much. I've made 2 beanies, got 3/4 through a baby blanket for ds but then decided I didn't like it and pulled it apart :dohh: I then made a c2c baby blanket for him which he plays with a bit atm since its summer here and it's too hot to have blankets on. Now I'm making my first ever granny square blanket which I didn't think I'd enjoy as much as I am.
> 
> 5/6 DPO today and I'm really impatient today lucky I'm off to work soon It might help keep my mind off it :haha:
> 
> How's everyone going?




Shaele said:


> brunette&bubs said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone...can I join?
> 
> Was super active on here years again when I was pregnant with #1 and then through his baby time then kind of faded off.
> 
> Currently suspecting I am 2 days late for AF...tested last night on a FRER and bfn. Only been off the pill for 2 months and not really tracking my cycles.
> 
> Dec 5 period
> Jan1 period
> 
> This is driving me crazy lol!
> 
> hey brunette&bubs! yes please join us! I've heard sometimes it takes some women quite a few days after they are officially late to get a bfp so don't lose hope. do you know what you ovulated? it could be that you did later than normal which pushes back everything else. or your hormones are still trying to get back to work from no more pill. either way you aren't out until she shows up! lol.
> 
> thanks for all your nice comments about my music past time. Music is my life, besides my baby of course lol. i majored in it in college...although it was my passion it unfortunately was not a good idea for getting a career. so past time it stays.
> 
> babydoll- that's so exciting!!! I know it's super hard to not test...are you having any symptoms?
> 
> went to the doctor with my daughter today and found out she has croup so today hasn't been easy. I'm starting to feel this annoying tickle in my throat so I'm hoping I'm not getting sick. that's all my body would need the week before I'm suppose to O...it'd be like hey...I'm all run down from fighting off a disease for you and now you want to get pregnant? plus who wants to BD when they are sick?Click to expand...


Sorry for all the multi quotes but my mind is currently being invaded by my studies....and I don't think it can remember or hold anything else without it blowing. Which is what keep me busy until I get prego...my head stay in books all day long...that truly keeps my mind busy and I think I enjoy it...although I'm so ready to be done with it already.

Shaele
Music is rehabilitating....I wish I could listen to more but with my 2 year old all we watch and listen too is children songs....so I'm really out of date with the new music....:dohh: but I'm ok with that. I giggled at your comment about who wants to BD while being sick....:haha: currently I'm battling a sinus infection....:dohh:


I have a doctor appt. next week but I'm terrified of going Bc I haven't told my doctor that I started TTC...and she may give me some antibiotic that may compromise my chances and may hurt the little sperm babies. I know I have to get this infection taken care of but I so want to conceive and have a baby in this year....Lord willing of course. So I giggled because I seriously have to drag myself and get mentally ready to BD with my DH and all I want to do is take some antibiotics and lay in bed all day and sleep. I dread these next coming days...my DH is enjoying it Bc we're BD every other day to make sure I catch the eggie and hopefully get lucky with twins as I had last time. I said I didn't want to opk this time BUT I think I need too....

Babydoll: I hope you caught the eggie!!! Any symptoms?

Bselck24: the time is almost here!!!! I know you are excited now Bc it's coming so fast but not fast enough, right....at least that's how I feel being that me And DH starting TTC 2 days ago....I just want to be Ovulating already and get the sperm babies to the egg so I can be in TTW by now....patience is no longer a goal for me....:haha: are you plan on opk'ing?

I have a question ladies: has anyone had a c-section and looking into a Vbac this time around? I am one of them but want to know what I should look forward too when trying to have a vbac...


----------



## BabyDoll007

Thanks Shaele and Nevergivingup. I'm having a few symptoms but not sure if they're "normal" for me at this stage in my cycle and some I can almost find other reasons for them. But to list them, I have had a major skin break out for the past 2 days, low energy levels, trouble staying asleep and I can't sleep/lay on my stomach with out getting pains, cramps which have just been uncomfortable until tonight where they feel like AF will be here any minute and I've been quite short tempered. 

Sorry Nevergiveup I narrowly missed a c-sec so can't help with the vbac question.
I hope you both feel better soon and Shaele I hope your dd gets better really quick.


----------



## brunette&bubs

Shaele:

BFN this morning... I'm not gonna test at all this weekend. I'm wondering if maybe my cycle is a little off. Who knows.

No AF...No AF symptoms.

Probably one of the longest cycles I've ever had...I tend to have shorter cycles. 3 days late today for AF technically. Although I could not be late at all.


----------



## slammerkin

Shaele and nevergivingup - hope you all feel better soon!

Brunette - are you going to start temping? That must be so frustrating to not know exactly where you are in your cycle - but you could still be preg and come up BFP in a couple days!

Enjoyed our BD yesterday :sex:, though DH pulled out super quick afterward and kind of pulled a bunch of his, ahem, fluid with him, lol. Need to use a bit more delicacy on the exit next time. :haha:


----------



## brunette&bubs

slammerkin-- I don't think I will try temping. I did it my cycle I got pregnant with son along with vitamin b and preseed and it just all felt like too much and a lot of stress. 

I would like to not temp if I can. This is only month #2 and I guess I'm not out yet. Keep bracing myself each time I go to the bathroom and just still seeing creamy CM. I guess I could've o'd recently but since I don't know it is all a guessing game.


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks ladies.
Baby doll those symptoms sounds promising... FX hopefully AF won't show up!!


----------



## Shaele

Yay you made it!! And I just noticed your profile pic... Dreaming of being pregnant!! These ladies are great! And God is so good :happydance:

I think I'm officially down to 3 weeks left before I can start TTC!! Woo hoo!!

For you ladies on CD7, are you going to start OPKs on CD10 or CD12? And will you be testing once in the AM and once in the PM? (For those of you who are testing that is :flower:)[/QUOTE]

Bselck- I probably won't be starting to test until CD14. I ovulate usually on CD 19 or 20. Later than most but consistent =) I am temping this month too just to be sure I actually am ovulating...although i don't see why i wouldn't be if i keep getting positive opks around the same time each month and also get AF same time each month but hey...gotta check everything. 

nevergivingup- I hope you feel better soon! Sinus infections are the worst. Props to you for even dragging yourself into bed for your DH! I'd be like...Get Off. haha. Anyway, I had a c-section. not by choice but because i wouldn't dilate past 5 cm. its a long story..i was in hospital twice (a week apart) trying to have my daughter. they broke my water the second time so i obviously wasn't going home until i had her that day. my body started to respond to that and i started having contractions and then they pushed the epidural really hard. i didn't know what to think. i was scared. and put my trust in the doctors so i finally was like ok i'll have it. once i got the epidural contractions stopped and so did the dilating. if i could redo it i would hold off on the epidural. anyway, to answer your question i would like to do a vbac....but i dunno if id be a good candidate...since my body didn't want to work properly at the important moment lol. I'm gonna probably think about it more once i actually get pregnant again. Talk to my doctor etc. You said you had a c section...what are your thoughts?

babydoll- those are some really promising symptoms! I really hope this is your month! Thanks for the get well wishes. my daughter seemed to be feeling better today. put a humidifier in her room last night and that helped a lot. I'm feeling worse today though of course lol. This morning I couldn't even talk. Been downing lots of vitamin C. That's what I get for asking my daughter for kisses even though her nose is running like a faucet...ewwww lol. 

slammerkin-thanks for get well wishes too! Glad you had a good BD. Fortunately this was just a practice round so he can be as undelicate as he wants! I always tell my husband when he has to start really being serious about BDing. Or else I lose all his good swimmers to him masturbating :dohh: I swear he's addicted. Ah well...

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Kpnuts28

Hi all, hope its OK to join in!!! I am also TTC #2 my daughter turned 9 in December and have been trying since she was 1!! Last night I experienced cramp pains that lasted from early evening right till I fell asleep, I have had ovulation pains in the past but they are very rare. My period is due for a week and a half!!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Ds has been sleeping really poorly these last 3-4 days as his 2yr molars are starting to cut through so I haven't been sleeping well either as a result. Yesterday I was feeling really nauseous ALL day which I'm thinking was more from lack of sleep. If it hangs around a few more days I'll count it as a symptom lol. 

7/8 DPO here today and I'm stating to think I won't be lucky this cycle but only time will tell. 

Has anyone tested yet?


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies!!

Welcome Kpnuts and brunettes&bubs!! So exciting that you are late B&B!! Also frustrating I know! Kpnuts the light cramping sounds like a great sign around this time of your cycle!! Sending prayers to both of you for your BFPs!!!

As for me, my MIL is in town this weekend and I love her so that has been fun :). Buuuut it also limits the amount of BDing lol I'm ok with that as I plan to go all out this month once we start TTC!! 

Shaele how cool you compose music!! I've never known anyone to do that! 

Can't remember who asked but yes I will be using OPKs starting this month (even though we won't start trying until after my next AF) just to see where I'm at ovulation wise- I won't however be temping as I don't wake up at the same time everyday due to my son :) I've tried doing that in the past and it just didn't work for me so I'm not going to stress myself out with it 

Thinking of you ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## Kpnuts28

Thank you Bselck24!! Can someone tell me all the abbreviations as don't understand them all!!


----------



## BSelck24

Kpnuts28 said:


> Thank you Bselck24!! Can someone tell me all the abbreviations as don't understand them all!!

Yes!! Well for my post-

BFP = Big Fat Positive
MIL = Mother in Law
OPK = Ovulation predictor Kit
AF = Aunt flow (period)
BD = Baby Dance (having sex)
And TTC = Trying to Concieve!

There are a ton more but that's all I have for now! Oh and some people use DTD for BD which means "doing the deed" or "doing the dance" lol


----------



## Shaele

Kpnuts28 said:


> Hi all, hope its OK to join in!!! I am also TTC #2 my daughter turned 9 in December and have been trying since she was 1!! Last night I experienced cramp pains that lasted from early evening right till I fell asleep, I have had ovulation pains in the past but they are very rare. My period is due for a week and a half!!

Hi and welcome Kpnuts! Bselck has gone over all the abbreviations that I can think of right now...(don't worry i had to look them up too when i started reading these blogs) there are still some i don't know! but if you aren't sure what we mean don't hesitate to ask! oh just remembered some...DH=dear husband DS=dear son, DD=dear daughter. O=ovulatioin. DPO=days past ovulation. CD=cycle day. CM=cervical mucous. hope that helps...

babydoll-hope your son starts feeling better. and you get some sleep! darn necessary teeth...so overrated...GETTING CLOSE TO TESTING TIME WOOOOOO! :happydance: 

I am so anxious for O time...just want to start trying already. but i also don't want to stress myself out for it. my DH is ready for another baby. he jokes saying its cause he gets 12 weeks paid paternity leave. I broke a nail today and had no idea where it went. But that's ok cause my daughter found it. and I found it in her mouth -.- I'm like really? REALLY? she eats anything she can find on the floor it drives me nuts. Especially now we just had a snowstorm and i put salt on our front porch. it naturally finds its way into the house. I'm constantly trying to vacuum it up but she finds it and eats it. this past fall it was warm out and i took her outside she tried eating every acorn she could find. It's like...i feed you...really i do. can't wait until she's out of that stage. I'm always taking things out of her mouth.


----------



## Kpnuts28

Shaele said:


> Kpnuts28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, hope its OK to join in!!! I am also TTC #2 my daughter turned 9 in December and have been trying since she was 1!! Last night I experienced cramp pains that lasted from early evening right till I fell asleep, I have had ovulation pains in the past but they are very rare. My period is due for a week and a half!!
> 
> Hi and welcome Kpnuts! Bselck has gone over all the abbreviations that I can think of right now...(don't worry i had to look them up too when i started reading these blogs) there are still some i don't know! but if you aren't sure what we mean don't hesitate to ask! oh just remembered some...DH=dear husband DS=dear son, DD=dear daughter. O=ovulatioin. DPO=days past ovulation. CD=cycle day. CM=cervical mucous. hope that helps...
> 
> babydoll-hope your son starts feeling better. and you get some sleep! darn necessary teeth...so overrated...GETTING CLOSE TO TESTING TIME WOOOOOO! :happydance:
> 
> I am so anxious for O time...just want to start trying already. but i also don't want to stress myself out for it. my DH is ready for another baby. he jokes saying its cause he gets 12 weeks paid paternity leave. I broke a nail today and had no idea where it went. But that's ok cause my daughter found it. and I found it in her mouth -.- I'm like really? REALLY? she eats anything she can find on the floor it drives me nuts. Especially now we just had a snowstorm and i put salt on our front porch. it naturally finds its way into the house. I'm constantly trying to vacuum it up but she finds it and eats it. this past fall it was warm out and i took her outside she tried eating every acorn she could find. It's like...i feed you...really i do. can't wait until she's out of that stage. I'm always taking things out of her mouth.Click to expand...

Hi shaele, that is a problem with youngsters than can drive you nuts but they soon grow out of it. My DD was a very good child in respects but when I do have another I can guarantee it will be a little terror!!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Thanks Shaele. He was much better today and tonight so hopefully we all get some much needed sleep. 
My ds puts most things in his mouth as well. I'm forever asking him what he has and almost prying his mouth open to see. He has gotten a lot better so hopefully he's starting to grow out of it. 

I've had bad cramps and nausea today (actually vomited around 10am) but I'm more leaning that towards very little sleep and the cramps make me feel that I may be out. But I guess time will tell. 

Is anyone else due to test this week?


----------



## jennys

Hi again! 

Babydoll007: Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I'm finally in O week. I actually started testing CD6 just to be sure I don't miss it. Last time I got pregnant we BD:d CD5 (!!) even though I had a 28-day cycle. I haven't had a positive test yet though, CD10 today, so I'll just keep testing and BD:ing until it comes. Busy week and then the dreaded wait begins. Anyone else about to start TWW?


----------



## slammerkin

Jennys - I should O tomorrow, so I'll be in the TWW soon!

Shaele - I'm so glad to be out of that phase of everything going in the mouth! How old is she again? Now I just struggle with entertaining my daughter. 28 months and stuck inside due to cold, snowy weather - ugh! At least during the summer I would take her on walks and to playgrounds all the time. Oh, and her preference for Dada is really kind of getting old too. She's been obsessed with him for probably 6 months now. She wants him to do everything. The most annoying part is when she wakes from a nap, and I'm the only one around, she's super pissed that it's not him (even the times when it was ME who put her to sleep!). Tantrums always ensue. :dohh: :nope: :growlmad: :cry:


----------



## nevergivingup

jennys said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Babydoll007: Keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I'm finally in O week. I actually started testing CD6 just to be sure I don't miss it. Last time I got pregnant we BD:d CD5 (!!) even though I had a 28-day cycle. I haven't had a positive test yet though, CD10 today, so I'll just keep testing and BD:ing until it comes. Busy week and then the dreaded wait begins. Anyone else about to start TWW?




BabyDoll007 said:


> Thanks Shaele. He was much better today and tonight so hopefully we all get some much needed sleep.
> My ds puts most things in his mouth as well. I'm forever asking him what he has and almost prying his mouth open to see. He has gotten a lot better so hopefully he's starting to grow out of it.
> 
> I've had bad cramps and nausea today (actually vomited around 10am) but I'm more leaning that towards very little sleep and the cramps make me feel that I may be out. But I guess time will tell.
> 
> Is anyone else due to test this week?


Baby doll: the horrid thing about trying to symptom spot is that AF symptoms is so similar to Pregnancy symptoms but the best part is when your body proves your mind wrong and actually delivers a BFP!!! So Fx for you!! When are you testing or did I missed it?!

Jenny I'm on CD 15. I checked my fertility friend it said I ovulated on Jan. 31 :dohh: I don't believe that's accurate though...I checked my cervical mucous and it's not as clear as I remembered it to be last time I TTC and my body isn't yelling, "IM ovulating" like it usually do with the noticeable symptoms. I calculated it and I got i should be ovulating on CD 17 :shrug: I told myself I wouldnt stress this time around and do OPKs or Hpt BUT I think I made a mistake!!! I should've used Opks!! Just to be safe me and DH DTD every other day to cover our bases but the thought of not knowing and doing all this BD is tiring. I'll be testing on the 18th...


----------



## hunni12

Heyyyy all can I join? I have a 3 year old son and 1 year old step son.


----------



## slammerkin

Welcome hunni!


----------



## jennys

[/QUOTE]


Baby doll: the horrid thing about trying to symptom spot is that AF symptoms is so similar to Pregnancy symptoms but the best part is when your body proves your mind wrong and actually delivers a BFP!!! So Fx for you!! When are you testing or did I missed it?!

Jenny I'm on CD 15. I checked my fertility friend it said I ovulated on Jan. 31 :dohh: I don't believe that's accurate though...I checked my cervical mucous and it's not as clear as I remembered it to be last time I TTC and my body isn't yelling, "IM ovulating" like it usually do with the noticeable symptoms. I calculated it and I got i should be ovulating on CD 17 :shrug: I told myself I wouldnt stress this time around and do OPKs or Hpt BUT I think I made a mistake!!! I should've used Opks!! Just to be safe me and DH DTD every other day to cover our bases but the thought of not knowing and doing all this BD is tiring. I'll be testing on the 18th...[/QUOTE]

Nevergivingup: It's so hard not to stress about it. I planned to take it slow and not do OPK to start with and here I am testing twice a day:) Oh well, it's hard to tell from your body's signs so we need some help right?! My CM is giving me really mixed signals so right now I'm hoping for a clear positive on the OPK this week. I really get that the BD is tiring. We are only on our first cycle trying and so far I'm enjoying it but the frequency is definately different from our normal one...


----------



## nevergivingup

Jenny: 

We definitely need Opks!! :haha: it's great that you're enjoying BD!! I guess with me being in school everyday and with my 2 yr old demands I am swamped by time it's time to BD.....But I think we have one more week to BD and then it's TWW!!! :happydance: the trials of waiting begin...


----------



## hunni12

Well here is an update from me...the last one is just now.

We was able to dtd Friday , Saturday and 3 times Sunday. Now to wait till AF so I can do my hsg.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1454370567471.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Shaele

slammerkin said:


> Jennys - I should O tomorrow, so I'll be in the TWW soon!
> 
> Shaele - I'm so glad to be out of that phase of everything going in the mouth! How old is she again? Now I just struggle with entertaining my daughter. 28 months and stuck inside due to cold, snowy weather - ugh! At least during the summer I would take her on walks and to playgrounds all the time. Oh, and her preference for Dada is really kind of getting old too. She's been obsessed with him for probably 6 months now. She wants him to do everything. The most annoying part is when she wakes from a nap, and I'm the only one around, she's super pissed that it's not him (even the times when it was ME who put her to sleep!). Tantrums always ensue. :dohh: :nope: :growlmad: :cry:

Slammerkin-you are so lucky she's out of that stage! mine just turned 18 mo today. She's beginning to pick up things and then hand them to me instead but sometimes she can be so stubborn and try to hide that she's chewing on something. I'm like do you think i'm dumb? Sorry Daddy is getting most of the attention from your daughter...that probably does sting...esp since i'm sure you do most of the hard work part he gets the happy playful fun toddler. Right now mine is definitely a momy's girl. It's like my hubby doesn't exist to her except when he gets her milk for her. I'm sure that can change but if it does I'm gonna be pissed lmao. I do almost EVERYTHING for her. So i get it slammerkin, i do. Also jealous you'll be in the tww soon...i hope you catch that egg tomorrow!!! I still have a few days to go...

babydoll-how are things! when are you going to test? 

jennys-yay isn't the O week exciting? I'm in it too just...more towards the beginning of it. I'm due to O probably on the weekend. I'll begin testing tomorrow with opk. good luck!

nevergivingup-You are right about the AF symptoms mimicking pregnancy symptoms. It's like our bodies just want us to be confused and frustrated. Can't tell you how many times I've been like oh...i feel this way or i have this pain or did i just have a food aversion? and then bam AF the next day. Even when my dh and i weren't trying i would just instantly be like...what if the bcp didn't work this month...but i agree just keep bding that way you won't miss your chance in case your chart is off or if you made a mistake. I think you'll be ok if you do that! So don't stress (although i know easier said than done). There's only so much you can control. The rest is up to the powers that be. And you are doing everything you can by making sure you don't miss a chance. I get it's tiring too. I actually forewarn my husband the week is coming so he can mentally prepare himself as he says. 

Hunni-hi and welcome!

As for me, I'm still stick. Daughter is all better so I'm hoping it doesn't last in me either...but hubby says he's getting sick now. Awesome timing of course. He said something that made me really happy today though...from work he text me saying he had a dream where he was holding our new second baby in one arm and our daughter in the other and that she was trying to touch the baby and play with her. He said it made him so happy to see and that he really hopes that it works out this month. It's always nice to hear your man actually voice that they want this baby just as much as you do yanno? So...*sigh* I really hope it works out too. I know I haven't been trying for nearly as long as some couples but it's still getting really old and disheartening.


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies!! Just checking in!! 

Slammerkin my son just turned 1 so he is still in the "all about mommy" phase I will be pissed when and if he switches to all about daddy lol I'm home with him all day so that would sting lol

I'm happy that a few of you will be testing for O this week!!

Shaele I'm sorry you are still sick but OMG that is the cutest thing for your husband to say!! Tears!! Love that!

Hunni- I saw your OPK pics!! Do I think you ovulated on CD13 or CD14?

I just started OPKs today on CD 11 one cycle before I start trying- I had some clear blue digital left over OPKs from years ago but I also bought a cheaper box of Walgreens OPKs and they are duds! I had to call and let them know the time clock for the test to begin doesn't even show up! Ugh frustrating! Waste of money! Hopefully they will give me a refund or replacement box!

Can't wait for the HPTs to start with u guys soon!! Make sure u post pics!!


----------



## rose.

Hi ladies! I played around with figures for tomorrow on my chart and looks like I ovulated on Sunday which was my birthday. Would be pretty cool to say we conceived on my birthday :) fingers crossed!


----------



## Kpnuts28

Hi ladies, I am 7dpo so hoping this time next week the dreaded witch doesnt come!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you all xxxxxx


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi all. So I caved and tested this morning at 9/10 DPO. I'm not sure what it was. At a glance it looked/looks bfn but if you look at it you can see a pink shadow. I'm not sure so I'll retest in a few days. I'll try to attach a photo for you all to have a look.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nevergivingup

Kpnuts28 said:


> Hi ladies, I am 7dpo so hoping this time next week the dreaded witch doesnt come!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you all xxxxxx




rose. said:


> Hi ladies! I played around with figures for tomorrow on my chart and looks like I ovulated on Sunday which was my birthday. Would be pretty cool to say we conceived on my birthday :) fingers crossed!




BSelck24 said:


> Hey ladies!! Just checking in!!
> 
> Slammerkin my son just turned 1 so he is still in the "all about mommy" phase I will be pissed when and if he switches to all about daddy lol I'm home with him all day so that would sting lol
> 
> I'm happy that a few of you will be testing for O this week!!
> 
> Shaele I'm sorry you are still sick but OMG that is the cutest thing for your husband to say!! Tears!! Love that!
> 
> Hunni- I saw your OPK pics!! Do I think you ovulated on CD13 or CD14?
> 
> I just started OPKs today on CD 11 one cycle before I start trying- I had some clear blue digital left over OPKs from years ago but I also bought a cheaper box of Walgreens OPKs and they are duds! I had to call and let them know the time clock for the test to begin doesn't even show up! Ugh frustrating! Waste of money! Hopefully they will give me a refund or replacement box!
> 
> Can't wait for the HPTs to start with u guys soon!! Make sure u post pics!!




hunni12 said:


> Well here is an update from me...the last one is just now.
> 
> We was able to dtd Friday , Saturday and 3 times Sunday. Now to wait till AF so I can do my hsg.




BabyDoll007 said:


> Hi all. So I caved and tested this morning at 9/10 DPO. I'm not sure what it was. At a glance it looked/looks bfn but if you look at it you can see a pink shadow. I'm not sure so I'll retest in a few days. I'll try to attach a photo for you all to have a look.

Welcome Kpnuts my fx for you!!! Next week is approaching quickly! 

Welcome Rose: a Birthday BFP would be a great story to always tell the LO!!!

Bselck24: I would be upset as well...Bc in my mind I don't want to waste anytime testing esp. if I just woke up to use concentrated urine...these are sensitive times. Hope they refund you Bc I'll do the same thing and complain too.

Hunni: looks like you O'd on Cd 13&14!!! And How do y'all ever manage to BD 3 times in one day!!! WOWSERS!!!! And then 3 days back to back!! Go Hunni!!! Today is our DTD day....in need some DTD vibes!!!:dohh:

Babydoll: I too see a shadow!!! But 9 dpo was a bit early for me... At least you gotten a shadow I didn't get anything...so that's a great thing!! FX that next test time those lines will be glowing!!!

Shaele: I always heard dreams like those do come true!!! I had 2 about me holding our baby girl and I do believe it's going to happen. It's great to hear the hubbies talk so sweet and positive and just as excited as you!! The only down fall is....we hate to disappoint them...at least I know I do with my DH. And it's so much pressure once I involve him in it 100%. But dreams are good fortune so take his dream and keep that positivity that it's going to happen soon!! FX for you both!!

AFM: no idea when Ovulation will occur... But BD will continue at least until the 14th of February!!


----------



## slammerkin

To be fair, my DH does an awful lot for/with my DD. He used to be home with her 5 days a week before she started going to daycare 3 days. He's very hands on. She really only wants me when she's sick, or mad at him for saying no to her about something, lol. I don't take it too personally, but the tantrums are annoying!

Shaele - that such great reinforcement from your DH! awww

Excited for those of us in or entering TWW and for those getting ready to O!


----------



## hunni12

Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160202_130436.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Shaele

BSelck24 said:


> Hey ladies!! Just checking in!!
> 
> Slammerkin my son just turned 1 so he is still in the "all about mommy" phase I will be pissed when and if he switches to all about daddy lol I'm home with him all day so that would sting lol
> 
> I'm happy that a few of you will be testing for O this week!!
> 
> Shaele I'm sorry you are still sick but OMG that is the cutest thing for your husband to say!! Tears!! Love that!
> 
> Hunni- I saw your OPK pics!! Do I think you ovulated on CD13 or CD14?
> 
> I just started OPKs today on CD 11 one cycle before I start trying- I had some clear blue digital left over OPKs from years ago but I also bought a cheaper box of Walgreens OPKs and they are duds! I had to call and let them know the time clock for the test to begin doesn't even show up! Ugh frustrating! Waste of money! Hopefully they will give me a refund or replacement box!
> 
> Can't wait for the HPTs to start with u guys soon!! Make sure u post pics!!

Bselck-Thank you! that also stinks about the opk tests btw! i really hope they refund you or SOMETHING! that's just not cool. All of the tests were like that? ugh how annoying. 

rose-omg that would be so awesome if you had conceived on your birthday! best birthday gift ever! Hoping for you!

kpnuts-7dpo you are halfway there you can do it! hoping AF stays faaaaar away for you!!!

babydoll-i totally see the shadow you are speaking of! SO EXCITING! I really hope that it's a positive but it looks like one to me! eeeep! Can't wait to see it darken in a few days!

nevergivingup-yes keep at it! no chance of missing the egg that way...
also i hope you are right about the dream thing...wouldn't want to disappoint him...or myself again heh...trying to stay positive! Thank you!

slammerkin-thank you! that's also great your husband is so involved. I'm jealous! I'm a stay at home mom so I do most everything which i understand that's why im staying home...to take care of her but it gets a little tedious i won't lie. but getting my husband to do stuff for her is like trying to nail jello to a tree. I ask him to feed her and he's like "i dunno how." that answer always makes me want to slap him cause before i had a baby i didn't know how either. i had to learn damnit! and so do you! grrr. but he does change diapers. and...oh hmm thats about it lmao. In other news... Did you get your positive opk today? 

hunni-that looks positive to me! is this an opk? or did i miss that you were taking a hpt? 

short and boring update for me i tested for ovulation today and as expected it was negative. onward to tomorrow! Good luck to you all ladies!


----------



## slammerkin

No OPKs for me...I temp, so I'll know tomorrow if I get my temp shift. Need to get one more BD in tonight! We seriously did it at 2 am last night because Ava wouldn't let him slip away before then. She just wanted to snuggle with him. Tirrred today.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hunni: that looks positive to me!!! Is that an opk or hpt test?

Slammerkin: I know how you feel I drug my DH out the bed at 12:30am Bc I didn't want to miss my every other day regimen.


----------



## hunni12

That Is opk we dtd this morning but I'm going to call this cycle a bust.

At least now I can get my hsg when my AF comes


----------



## hunni12

I also wonder why the line is so thin


----------



## nevergivingup

Hunni why do you call it a bust? You covered your bases. When did your AF come on last month?


----------



## slammerkin

No temp shift today, grrrrr. Need to keep BDing I guess, but I'm really ready to be done, lol. I mean I've enjoyed it, but I'm ready to stop now!


----------



## BSelck24

slammerkin said:
 

> No temp shift today, grrrrr. Need to keep BDing I guess, but I'm really ready to be done, lol. I mean I've enjoyed it, but I'm ready to stop now!

Lol totally get it! Who was the lady who had sex three days in a row then three times in one day!!? Damn!! Haha congrats!

I think it's just the knowing your done with the crucial part- getting to the TWW (although it sucks) is when u at least know you've done all you could and its in Gods hands now!

Hunni- I wouldn't say you're out!? I'm not familiar with that brand of OPK but it looks promising!

Slammer kin- I know nothing about temps or what they should be, but wishing you get the temp change you want!!

Keep DTD girls!! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

I am tired too. It was nice not having to go to bed and know I needed to persuade DH last night :haha:


----------



## slammerkin

BSelck, it's funny - people post about OPKs and I don't really know anything about how to use those, lol. For temping, the progesterone released after ovulation causes your body temp to be higher, so your temp will go up the day after you ovulate and stay high until AF comes.


----------



## nevergivingup

rose. said:


> I am tired too. It was nice not having to go to bed and know I needed to persuade DH last night :haha:

Lol!! Glad to know I'm not the only one getting tired of BD!!! My DH is ENJOYING IT THOUGH!!!!! :wacko: 

I'm ready for two week wait too!!!

AFM: tmi: I can't hold my urine!!! I peed on myself this morning trying to wait to use the restroom. 
My stomach is Bloated!!! And usually I can suck it in but It won't stay in!! 
S&S if 2 wk wait...maybe....????

Maybe I can take a break from BD.....?????


----------



## jennys

Sorry about the temp Slammerkin! I hear you, I'm ready BD:ing to be over too, and we only do it every other day. But we've got a couple of times left at least.

A question for you ladies. TMI warning! Today after BD I didn't have any semen coming out. I have never experienced this before with anyone and don't know what to think. Did he fake it? I really don't think so cause we're both excited about this and he ws really in a mood today but there was litterally nothing, and still nothing 4 hour later. Have anyone experienced this? I don't want to ask him about it just yet cause it would be like an accusation that he faked it. Just hoping this time "counts" since we're going for every other day.


----------



## rose.

How recently did you BD before that? Was he dehydrated? Maybe it was just stickier than normal so it didn't run out. I do find that it comes out more on some occasions than others


----------



## slammerkin

How long did you lay there? The last couple nights when we did it during the night nothing came out in the morning, but that was a long time for it to absorb.


----------



## jennys

I don't think he was dehydrated. He always drinks alot of water.

It was during the day so I just layed in bed maybe 5 min after and then got up and showered and went about my day as usual. I'm pretty sure nothing came out in the shower since I was looking for it. What's also weird is I haven't had any CM in my underwear all day since which I have had all other days this cycle and should since O is coming up. Oh well, we just have to get at it again tomorrow or day after that...


----------



## Shaele

slammerkin said:


> No temp shift today, grrrrr. Need to keep BDing I guess, but I'm really ready to be done, lol. I mean I've enjoyed it, but I'm ready to stop now!

Slammerkin-i'm sure temp shift is coming soon! but think of all the bd-ing you got in thinking it was today! opks are really easy to use. it's just like taking a hpt by peeing on the stick but you start to use them just a few days before you are suppose to ovulate...every day at the same time until you get a positive. I use the digital ones where it's either a smiley face for positive or empty circle for negative. I would get too confused with having to interpret line colors. Anyway when it's positive then you are going to ovulate within the next 24-36 hours so you can really plan your bd-ing. They are usually used together with temping so you can verify using your temp that you actually did ovulate when the test said you would. i like them but they aren't for everyone. And if just temping works for you then so be it! 

jennys-sometimes if my husband and i have been bd-ing a lot more than normal or he has been using his hand...then he doesn't produce a lot at all So then it just gets absorbed. I don't think it's anything to worry about though especially if this doesn't usually happen for you. All it takes is one and every other day sounds just fine! Those little swimmers last a pretty long time inside too. 

rose-yay for tww! Take a breather now and enjoy those 2 very long weeks lol. 

hunni-i agree with nevergivingup and Bselck! don't count yourself out until AF comes =) you did everything you could have!

Nevergivingup-i think thats a a common thing around women especially those who have had children. Hope it means you are in your tww though!


Another negative opk for me! Probably will happen this weekend. We shall see....


----------



## slammerkin

I think OPKs will be too much of an annoyance for me. But I know other people feel the same about temping! Lol. I really like to see my temp chart though. It satisfies the bit of OCD in me. :)

Got my temp shift this morning, woo! Kinda strange because I took my temp around 2:30 when I randomly woke and it was still low, and then again at 5:15 when I woke again and it had spiked. Interesting!

We definitely did all we could this cycle, so we'll see what happens. We BD'd six times in my fertile window.


----------



## BSelck24

Slammerkin thank you!! So why do people always get upset if their temp dips? I just looked at your chart and it's crazy that a "high" temp is only .4 higher than your lows!! I totally understand the OCD part of wanting to know your cycle and track it with that!

I just went out and bought another box of OPKs and when I came back and told my hubby it was $40 he was really upset and said "that's ridiculous, we don't even need those."

Our son was a surprise so he feels like like we will just get pregnant easily for #2 if we're actually trying. And I guess he's right, I should at least try for 6 months or so before spending money on OPKs. It's just with my first husband, we tried for a year each time before I fell pregnant (which sadly both resulted in miscarriages), and so I think in the back of my mind I am thinking "oh we're going to try for a baby, ok let me get all of the supplies and get ready and prepare for the long haul" ya know?

I'm going to return them as I am currently a stay at home mom with our son and we don't have the extra money to spend, however it kind of makes me nervous without them! I told him fine, just be prepared to have sex every other day mid cycle- he had no complaints lol. Maybe no OPKs will make my TWW more exciting and suspenseful!?


----------



## hunni12

Here is today's.

I had o pains all day yesterday none today we have been dtd since cd12 and its now cd 18...we are exhausted and honestly can't do it anymore lol. So I think I would have gotten my positive yesterday . 

AF coming won't bother me because I can get my hsg when it comes.

Really thinking of investing in a clear blue fertility monitor
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160204_135810.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Shaele

Bselck-yes opks are expensive. I never tell my husband how much they can cost. But I always rationalize that if you know approximately when you ovulate the most you'll have to use is around 4 each month. I buy a 20 pack that costs $36 and that will last me 5 months so for me that's not too bad. Like slammerkin and her temping the opks help me with ocd tendencies lol. 

Question for all...anyone ever try coconut oil has a sperm friendly lube? I heard it's a cheaper form of preseed...and smells great too ;)


----------



## rose.

Can you get them cheaper on Amazon? I only pay about £5 for 20/30, usually they come with a couple of cheap hpts Aswell :)


----------



## jennys

BSelck24 - Can't you get your OPK:s online? I bought 40 OPK and 20 HPT for 20 on amazon. I don't know if they are the same quality though. I haven't gotten a positive yet and my O is due tomorrow...

Shaele - No, I've never tried coconut oil but I know it works wonders for almost everything so I wouldn't be surprised!


----------



## slammerkin

BSelck people hate to see a temp drop as they near the end of the TWW because it can mean AF is about to start. If you're pregnant then your temps will remain high because of all the progesterone. But yeah, usually the temp shift to look for is only .2 higher than the previous six temps! But you really need three consecutive high temps to fully confirm O.

Shaele, never tried coconut oil, but if you've heard good things then try it! 

Hunni - I know that feeling! I need a break from BD! I'm actually quite surprised that I'm not sore from doing it so much more than usual, haha.


----------



## BSelck24

Ya that's true! I should try ordering them through Amazon! I will give my cycle a couple of months to regulate and then I will order them from there! 

So glad I can understand the temping now! I can watch your chart and actually understand!

Hunni that looks like a strong dark OPK! I would say you had great timing this month!


----------



## rose.

Well I'm confused - I had some brown spotting today. This is the second time I've had spotting this cycle and I've never had it before really. It seems to early for IB.


----------



## Kpnuts28

Hi ladies!!! I'm 9dpo so hopefully everything will be good. Haven't any symptoms as such apart from my boobs twinge very now and then but they are not sore or tender. With my last pregnancy I didn't have any signs or symptoms just the missed period so I could be the same as last time!!


----------



## slammerkin

Aaaand my temp is low today, so I don't even know. Hoping it goes up tomorrow so I can officially confirm I O'd when I thought I did. 

We happened to DTD again last night just for fun, so at least there's that, lol.


----------



## rose.

Spotting turned pink earlier now it's red. It's more of a light flow now. I am so confused! The red hasn't made it to my pad but there seemed to be quite a lot when I wiped. I'll be so gutted if it's AF and I didn't ovulate this month. I thought our timing was perfect and was quite hopeful this month :(


----------



## slammerkin

I'm sorry rose, I don't know what the explanation for that could be. You were 5 DPO, right?


----------



## rose.

Yes 5. The flow has now reduced and gone back to brown. A small clot came out earlier. I am so confused


----------



## BSelck24

Rose I wouldn't count yourself out yet! The fact that it stopped or turned brown could be a good sign! I still have hope for you! When would AF be due for you again?

And Slammerkin- with that temp drop do you think yesterday's high temp was wrong? And you haven't O'd yet? Or maybe today's drop isn't accurate? Does that ever happen in your other cycles?


----------



## rose.

Thank you :) it's pretty much stopped now! So odd. it's not due until next Saturday.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Well I'm pretty sure AF is here so onto cycle 2. I only had a 12 day leutial phase and 30 day cycle so it's changed a little since having ds. Not overly disappointed as I only had my IUD out 5 weeks ago and didn't have much of a breakthrough bleed after. So this month we will be TTC in full! 

Slammerkin, I hope your temp goes back up and stays up!! 
Good luck to all the ladies testing and O'ing soon!


----------



## jennys

Rose: Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Babydoll007: I am sorry AF is here:( Good thing your spirits are up though!

I finally got a positive on my OPK today on CD14. I'm really happy to finally get a positive after testing for a week but that probably means O is not today then like I thought but rather tomorrow or day after? Was looking forward to taking a BD-break, I'm getting sore, but I guess this means another two days. Anyways I'm glad to see some kind of sign of O!


----------



## Shaele

rose. said:


> Well I'm confused - I had some brown spotting today. This is the second time I've had spotting this cycle and I've never had it before really. It seems to early for IB.

Rose- I'm glad that it cleared up for you! You never know it might have been IB and just was earlier than normal. But since it has stopped that's an even better sign!

kpnuts- I am hoping for you! sounds all good! when are you going to test?

slammerkin- sorry about the dip...i wonder what could have caused that...I am temping this month but it's my first time temping so I don't even know much about the entire process already let alone specifics. I am hoping it goes back up for you! At least you got all your bases covered!

babydoll- nuuuuuuuuu I was so sure that hpt was positive. I am sorry =( At least you are taking it pretty well. I am happy to see you have lots of excitement for your next cycle. I hope you stay with us!

Update for me I got my positive opk today like i predicted WOOOO!!! So that means O tomorrow. We bd'd this morning and then i took the test in the afternoon and told him it was positive. I said welp be prepared for another bd tonight and 3 times tomorrow. He just laughed. Guess I'm gonna be pretty busy this weekend eh? haha. Trying to keep positive this will be our month but also trying not to get my hopes up too much. SO HARD.


----------



## Shaele

jennys said:


> Rose: Keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Babydoll007: I am sorry AF is here:( Good thing your spirits are up though!
> 
> I finally got a positive on my OPK today on CD14. I'm really happy to finally get a positive after testing for a week but that probably means O is not today then like I thought but rather tomorrow or day after? Was looking forward to taking a BD-break, I'm getting sore, but I guess this means another two days. Anyways I'm glad to see some kind of sign of O!

yay!!! high five for same day positive opk! I hear ya about wanting a break. Just 2 more days though! Happy you got your positive sign! It's almost as exciting as a bfp...almost...lol. Have fun and good luck this weekend!


----------



## rose.

Argh it is back again this morning. Still light, but it's a browny red colour. Temp is still high though.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Shaele; of course I'll stay! I'm feeling positive about this new cycle and DH can't wait to start BD lol


----------



## BabyDoll007

Oh no rose! Hopefully it's nothing but a bit from O and IB. The high temp is good though.


----------



## slammerkin

Yay shaele and Jennys for being about to O! 

Temp was back up this morning, so Fertility Friend gave me my crosshairs. Woot! I had one other chart in recent months that had a dip on 2DPO, so I guess it's no big deal. About to order some FRERs online to use next weekend!


----------



## rose.

Thank you. It's pretty much stopped now so I hope that's the end of it. My cm is normally creamy at this time but there's not a lot there. So I suspect that either something hormonal is going on (which has never happened before) or maybe I've been lucky this month. Will just have to wait and see!


----------



## slammerkin

Good news rose...I hope it stays away.


----------



## hunni12

Afm,CD20....first question: how does the opk look? and second pic in spoiler: Is this considered to be good ewcm.

We dtd twice today and plan on doing so tonight. My cervix is high and i could barely reach it. I guess i may be having a late O. No way I can have these 2 combined and not be O'ing and having a few pains in the ovaries,


Spoiler
https://i65.tinypic.com/2m6vjw8.jpg
https://i63.tinypic.com/2yuxgr8.jpg

 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rose.

Perfect CM and positive test get to it!! :haha:


----------



## Kpnuts28

Shaele said:


> rose. said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm confused - I had some brown spotting today. This is the second time I've had spotting this cycle and I've never had it before really. It seems to early for IB.
> 
> Rose- I'm glad that it cleared up for you! You never know it might have been IB and just was earlier than normal. But since it has stopped that's an even better sign!
> 
> kpnuts- I am hoping for you! sounds all good! when are you going to test?
> 
> slammerkin- sorry about the dip...i wonder what could have caused that...I am temping this month but it's my first time temping so I don't even know much about the entire process already let alone specifics. I am hoping it goes back up for you! At least you got all your bases covered!
> 
> babydoll- nuuuuuuuuu I was so sure that hpt was positive. I am sorry =( At least you are taking it pretty well. I am happy to see you have lots of excitement for your next cycle. I hope you stay with us!
> 
> Update for me I got my positive opk today like i predicted WOOOO!!! So that means O tomorrow. We bd'd this morning and then i took the test in the afternoon and told him it was positive. I said welp be prepared for !! bd tonight and 3 times tomorrow. He just laughed. Guess I'm gonna be pretty busy this weekend eh? haha. Trying to keep positive this will be our month but also trying not to get my hopes up too much. SO HARD.Click to expand...

Hi shaele!!! I will do a test around Tuesday as that is when my period is due!!! Will let you know the result!!!


----------



## hunni12

Only thing I'm worried about is confusing that with ewcm since we did dtd this morning


----------



## Shaele

slammerkin said:


> Yay shaele and Jennys for being about to O!
> 
> Temp was back up this morning, so Fertility Friend gave me my crosshairs. Woot! I had one other chart in recent months that had a dip on 2DPO, so I guess it's no big deal. About to order some FRERs online to use next weekend!

yay slammerkin! i hope this is your month! 

hunni-i agree with rose, they both look like the epitome of ideal fertility. 

kpnuts-fingers crossed for tuesday then!

how is everyone else doing?


so as i mentioned previously in some of my posts i have begun testing this cycle just to make sure my opk's are correct...and friday (yesterday, the day i got my positive opk) i had a HUGE dip in temp. like almost 1 degree. I read dips could happen right before you O but only slight dips. This was not slight. i went from 97.5 to 96.6....this morning it went back up to 97.3. so...if i actually ovulated today it's suppose to show a rise in temp tomorrow right? i was just really surprised to see such a drastic dip. kinda freaking me out. gonna bd again tomorrow just to cover all bases...and then that's all i can do for this cycle.


----------



## slammerkin

I think you'll see your temp rise tomorrow Shaele. I haven't had that big of a dip before, but I wouldn't worry. It can be hard to see a pattern until after three high temps. Some of my charts are all over the place! :dust:


----------



## hunni12

Well had some more ewcm this am and we bd off and on today been getting pains in my left ovary


----------



## Kpnuts28

Getting a bit more pain in my breasts and every now and then I have pains in my abdomen and keeping my fingers crossed it isn't my period!!


----------



## hunni12

Good luck kp!!

Yeah I am pretty sure today is O day. Now I am having some major right side pain so bad I had to lay down. I think my O is late due to me getting sick recently.

Hopefully the timing was good, twice yesterday with ewcm and once this morning with ewcm.


----------



## Kpnuts28

Have just weighed myself and have lost 4lbs since I last weighed myself 3 weeks ago and haven't excerised or changed my diet!!!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Cd 4 for me today. Think AF is pretty much over now - just have slight brown spotting today and I'm really looking forward to BD again since we haven't for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## hunni12

cd22 still blaring pos opk
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Shaele

slammerkin said:


> I think you'll see your temp rise tomorrow Shaele. I haven't had that big of a dip before, but I wouldn't worry. It can be hard to see a pattern until after three high temps. Some of my charts are all over the place! :dust:

you were right slammerkin. i had my spike this morning...98.3 hope it stays high!

kpnuts-i lost around that much in the beginning of my first pregnancy too! then i lost even more after i found out i was pregnant. i remember thinking...aren't i suppose to be gaining? (not that i was complaining at all!!!) then i started gaining...like a normal person lol. so that could be a very good sign! =) 

babydoll- i wish my periods were as short as yours. jealous.

hunni-how long has it read positive so far? i am not sure if you had mentioned when you first tested...or i just forget >.< sometimes positive opk stay for a few days depending on when you first got the reading...it could have been you caught it right at the beginning of the surge. and if you think you o'd yesterday trust your body and instinct. and some more bd-ing can't hurt =)


----------



## hunni12

Shaele said:


> slammerkin said:
> 
> 
> I think you'll see your temp rise tomorrow Shaele. I haven't had that big of a dip before, but I wouldn't worry. It can be hard to see a pattern until after three high temps. Some of my charts are all over the place! :dust:
> 
> you were right slammerkin. i had my spike this morning...98.3 hope it stays high!
> 
> kpnuts-i lost around that much in the beginning of my first pregnancy too! then i lost even more after i found out i was pregnant. i remember thinking...aren't i suppose to be gaining? (not that i was complaining at all!!!) then i started gaining...like a normal person lol. so that could be a very good sign! =)
> 
> babydoll- i wish my periods were as short as yours. jealous.
> 
> hunni-how long has it read positive so far? i am not sure if you had mentioned when you first tested...or i just forget >.< sometimes positive opk stay for a few days depending on when you first got the reading...it could have been you caught it right at the beginning of the surge. and if you think you o'd yesterday trust your body and instinct. and some more bd-ing can't hurt =)Click to expand...

3 days lol...we tried dtd this morning but it was sore in ovary and uterus area I guess from the egg releasing yesterday. We been dtd for about a week and a half now lol. I'm tired


----------



## jennys

A week and a half? Good job hunni:) I am glad my week is up. 

Shalae: I'm not sure how the temp thing works but I hope your spike means that you know when you O:ed. I sure wish I would know for sure what day to be able to have a better idea for the cycles to come. 

Since I probably O:ed later than I thought we couldn't BD for as long as I would have liked. We were just burned out last night from BD:ing every day this week and now he's on a business trip so we're definately done for this cycle. I am a little bummed but happy to be in TWW.


----------



## BSelck24

Hunni- I feel like you have been ovulating for a year now!! Lol some people don't ovulate at all and you're over here getting positives for your whole cycle!! Lol jk

Kp!! Losing 4 pounds is always awesome, pregnant or not!! 

So excited for Valentine's Day this week! We're celebrating on the Friday the 12th at a place call "The Capitol" where one of my husbands do-workers gave us a $150 gift card! It's a great steak house that we've never been to downtown so I'm really excited :) and not having to spend money on the dinner makes it even better! Do you guys have any plans this weekend for Valentines Day?


----------



## hunni12

@Be: LOOOOL, I am on the floor haha. I am worn the hell out for this month. Only positive i would say I trust in the blaring on cd20 with lots of ewcm and cd21 was the first time i got real O pains so I am sure cd22 is 1 dpo. I am worried about a late O though because i was sick earlier in the month.

I have never been to a steakhouse so eat enough for me too lol. Congrats on someone giving you a giftcard...i love food so it would have been hard for me to give it away lol


----------



## rose.

I love steakhouses! There is one that we go to called Miller & Carter, it is one of our favourite restaurants the steak is amazing. I'm very jealous! We have been together 9 years so probably won't be doing much to celebrate Valentine's day - we went out quite a few times recently for my birthday etc so don't want to have to call on family to baby sit again. Maybe ill cook something nice :)


----------



## slammerkin

Shaele said:


> you were right slammerkin. i had my spike this morning...98.3 hope it stays high!
> 
> kpnuts-i lost around that much in the beginning of my first pregnancy too! then i lost even more after i found out i was pregnant. i remember thinking...aren't i suppose to be gaining? (not that i was complaining at all!!!) then i started gaining...like a normal person lol. so that could be a very good sign! =)

Woo for temp spike! 

Man I did NOT lose any weight in pregnancy. I gained 8 lbs in the first 8 weeks. Gained 38 lbs overall, which might not sound like a lot, but I am 5'2" and starting weight was 108 lbs so it was a lot on me!



hunni12 said:


> 3 days lol...we tried dtd this morning but it was sore in ovary and uterus area I guess from the egg releasing yesterday. We been dtd for about a week and a half now lol. I'm tired

I'd be tired too hunni! We did 6 days straight and it was tiring, lol.



BSelck24 said:


> So excited for Valentine's Day this week! We're celebrating on the Friday the 12th at a place call "The Capitol" where one of my husbands do-workers gave us a $150 gift card! It's a great steak house that we've never been to downtown so I'm really excited :) and not having to spend money on the dinner makes it even better! Do you guys have any plans this weekend for Valentines Day?

Mmm, I love steak houses. I used to work at a really nice one, and we've done a good few special dates at various ones around here. Sadly we're probably not doing anything this year. DH will be working that night, and we don't have a regular babysitter to use, so it's just gonna be another day. We'll probably exchange cards and candy at least. We've been together 10 years.

6 DPO today! Can't decide if I wanna test on Valentine's day or wait until Monday when I'll actually be late (and when FF tells me to test). I waited til 12 DPO with my daughter and got a strong positive. I probably would have gotten a BFP earlier if I had POAS.


----------



## BSelck24

Hunni- thank goodness for ovary pains because I don't usually get a whole lot of ewcm so that's really the only way my body tells me when I ovulate. I love food too! Haha so I'm half excited for the food and the other half excited to not be the one making it! Lol

Slammer- you HAVE to test on Valentine's Day!! How amazing would that be to get a V-Day BFP!!

Rose- I totally get it! After 10 Valentines Days sometimes he best date night is to stay home! 

Do you ladies work outside of the home!? If so, have a good, quick work week! Im a stay at home mom so this week is dragging for me! I want the wknd to be here already!


----------



## Shaele

jennys said:


> A week and a half? Good job hunni:) I am glad my week is up.
> 
> Shalae: I'm not sure how the temp thing works but I hope your spike means that you know when you O:ed. I sure wish I would know for sure what day to be able to have a better idea for the cycles to come.
> 
> Since I probably O:ed later than I thought we couldn't BD for as long as I would have liked. We were just burned out last night from BD:ing every day this week and now he's on a business trip so we're definately done for this cycle. I am a little bummed but happy to be in TWW.

I use a phone app called fertility friend and you just enter your info appropriately each day and it creates a chart for you. I think it's the same one slammerkin uses. I just got my cross lines today and it actually pin points the day you probably ovulated. Maybe give that a shot? They make it really simple for you to use and if you start to see a pattern maybe it can help with your future cycles too =) 

hunni- i give you props! i hope it's time for your tww so you can have a break!

Bselck-awww that sounds like a wonderful time for you and the hubby! I hope you both enjoy it very much. steakhouses are definitely yummy. I doubt me and dh will be doing anything. We tried going out one year and it was mob central so we just preferred to stay in from then on. I am hoping since valentines day falls on a sunday this year that he surprises me and comes home from work early on friday with flowers from the city like he did last year. 

slammerkin-yes please do test on sunday! we all want to know asap of the results too lol! btw I have found that temping every day has satisfied my urge to actually take a hpt....odd as that is. So this new routine in the morning has actually kept me from testing way too early and I like it! only 3dpo so i don't have much to go on but as of right now im not fighting myself to poas.


----------



## slammerkin

I'm so nervous and excited this time. Since we got preggo first try with DD (and only half-tried - I just noticed EWCM and was like "hey, have sex with me tonight if you wanna knock me up") it's more nerve-wracking this time to REALLY try. I'm more invested I guess now. But I will surely let y'all know!

3 DPO - not far behind me Shaele!


----------



## rose.

BSelck24 said:


> Hunni- thank goodness for ovary pains because I don't usually get a whole lot of ewcm so that's really the only way my body tells me when I ovulate. I love food too! Haha so I'm half excited for the food and the other half excited to not be the one making it! Lol
> 
> Slammer- you HAVE to test on Valentine's Day!! How amazing would that be to get a V-Day BFP!!
> 
> Rose- I totally get it! After 10 Valentines Days sometimes he best date night is to stay home!
> 
> Do you ladies work outside of the home!? If so, have a good, quick work week! Im a stay at home mom so this week is dragging for me! I want the wknd to be here already!

Yes I do work, it is good to be able to try and distract myself although I still find myself thinking about it all the time! Tomorrow is my whole day at work (I mostly work half days) so hopefully the day will go quickly :)


----------



## jennys

Shalae: I use an app called life and its telling me I should have ovulated last friday but since I got a positive on my OPK on friday and an even darker line on saturday I'm thinking I must have ovulated later. I've been having light cramps and feeling my left ovary since thursday and still do so that is not helping either. Last cycle I had cramps for almost entire time between ovulation and AF (that's why I thought I was pregnant). Does fertility friend actually predict based on the CM input or just lenght of cycle? Cause I think mine is just based on last cycle.

It doesn't matter this cycle, it's more for coming cycles to be able have a better idea of when to BD.


----------



## rose.

Fertility friend predicts based on all your fertile signs and symptoms, it is very clever. I would definitely recommend it :)


----------



## hunni12

Am I the only one who feels like they jinx themselves with symptom spotting lol.?


----------



## jennys

Rose: Thanks, I'm gonna try it!

Hunni12: No you're not the only one feeling like you're jinxing! I'm not symtom spotting yet but I feel like I'm jinxing it whenever I think about how I would tell my husband and family or think about a possible due date. I even deliberately try to not focus on this cycle and instead plan for coming cycles. I'm thinking that if I'm not expecting it to happen this cycle it just might. Logical right?:)


----------



## Shaele

jennys said:


> Shalae: I use an app called life and its telling me I should have ovulated last friday but since I got a positive on my OPK on friday and an even darker line on saturday I'm thinking I must have ovulated later. I've been having light cramps and feeling my left ovary since thursday and still do so that is not helping either. Last cycle I had cramps for almost entire time between ovulation and AF (that's why I thought I was pregnant). Does fertility friend actually predict based on the CM input or just lenght of cycle? Cause I think mine is just based on last cycle.
> 
> It doesn't matter this cycle, it's more for coming cycles to be able have a better idea of when to BD.

jennys-yes like rose said it takes everything into account. So you can enter cm consistencies, temps, days you BD, results of opks, they have a list of symptoms you can click on for each day. For the first cycle or so it doesn't know much if anything about you yet so it's going to give you a day based on average (and by what you enter your cycle lengths usually are) that it thinks you will ovulate....but the more information you put into it the more accurate it becomes and will change the o day according to your own personal information if need be. For instance this month it thought i was going to O on 20th...but i put in my info and after my 3rd high temp day it changed the predicted o day to the day after i got my positive opk (which was 18th instead). 

slammerkin-I know what you mean! I get nervous every month now trying and I did same thing as you with first baby. It was like oh if it happens awesome if not oh well. Wish i could get that mentality back! Trying to go to sleep at night i feel like i've had 10 cups of coffee as i lay there over thinking and worrying. 

hunni and jennys-wow i thought i was the only one who thinks that way! i am so glad i'm not haha. always feel like i need to not think about symptoms or else it magically just makes me not pregnant that month. i mean obviously that's not even possible so if i want to symptom spot go ahead but i dunno. somehow thinking if i ignore things i have a better chance!


----------



## hunni12

Ew. Never had this before....what do I even classify it as?


Spoiler
https://i65.tinypic.com/2yy2y6p.jpg


----------



## rose.

That's creamy cm, I get loads of it after O.


----------



## Shaele

Oh ladies I feel like I'm going insane. Been so irritable lately. My hubby gets me so mad and usually it's for no reason or something trivial when I look back on it. And I want to cry all the time. I assume it's just the raise in progesterone. But I swear these damn hormones are going to kill me.


----------



## slammerkin

Aww sorry Shaele! I'm usually pretty cranky before AF too, but I must be too distracted thinking about potentially being pregnant to feel too much annoyance with DH this time. Heh. But I do get annoyed at the littlest things and it's so hard to talk yourself down in the moment. He ALWAYS leaves his dirty tea bags in the sink after pouring out his cup, and it drives my craaazzzyy because it leaves a dirty spot behind once I come along and take it out. Like, this is clearly a silly simple thing, but I'll get enraged about it periodically!

Here's maybe a story from last night to make you feel better. I haven't even yet asked my husband for the details on exactly HOW HE LET THIS HAPPEN without noticing, but.... He was putting DD to bed and somehow didn't realize that she got gotten hold of the Desitin diaper rash cream (which I really NEVER use - I had only pulled it out of the depths of a drawer last night to try since DD has this rash that has been persistent for weeks). Anyway, I don't know what exactly happened, but I hear them come out of the room and go to the bathroom and he's telling her not to put her fingers in her eyes, so I go investigate... She has Desitin ALL OVER her face, eyes, hair, hands, and jammies. Like...WTF?? How did this happen?? I'm all in a panic about it getting in her eyes or if she ate any of it!! 

Let me tell you - that crap does NOT come off easily! Makeup wipes did a pretty good job on her face and hands, but it took a bath last night AND this morning, a failed attempt with her mild shampoo, my regular shampoo, and finally MULTIPLE rounds of Dawn dishsoap to get it all out of her hair. :dohh: :nope: :wacko: :growlmad:


----------



## rose.

Haha Slammerkin :haha:
My DH is always doing annoying things like that. Men can be so frustrating!! I am really irritable at the moment, I wish I wasn't but I just can't help myself


----------



## jennys

Shalae: I'm sorry you're feeling bad. This TWW-limbo is not easy! And I think DH can never fully understand what we go through.

Slammerkin: Haha, i can totally see the scanario. That could happen om my husbands watch any day of the week!

I've started using fertility friend now and added this cycles data and it moved my O-date one day. Thanks for the tip ladies!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi ladies! CD7 for me today. Starting to get ready for my fertile window. Last cycle I didn't get my pos OPK until cd 18, how likely is that to change? I was thinking I'd start OPK's cd 10 and do them twice per day from cd 14 but I'm now not sure. Also, does anyone get ewcm at the end of AF? I had 2 full bleed days and 2 spotting days and with the spotting had a bit of ewcm. I'm assuming it's just estrogen but am curious. Also been having watery cm to the point where I put on a liner yesterday because I was changing panties every hour from them being soaked.


----------



## rose.

I normally O around Cd18/19 so start OPKS around cd12-14. However if I get fertile cm before, then I would start the OPKs early just in case. Good luck :)


----------



## hunni12

Okay ...another question. Sorry but I never seen this before..we dtd last night but this cannot be sperm so what the heck is it. Got this after a bm..


Spoiler
https://i66.tinypic.com/2ynqx5l.jpg


----------



## rose.

Think it's probably sperm mixed with cm! I don't normally check my cm until the following afternoon after evening BD because I always end up with strange things like this haha. 
I'm due AF tomorrow - small temp drop today but it's still up so only time will tell. Starting to feel Hopeful, this morning I made my son scrambled egg and the smell of the butter turned my stomach. I'm also very bloated and keep craving unhealthy foods like chips, chocolate and McDonald's more than normal this week! However my son has a cough and says he feels a bit sick today so I could well have the same bug.
This time last cycle my cm had dried up but its still quite creamy/wet so that's interesting.
Still quite hesitant because of the strange bleeding earlier in my TWW so maybe something hormonal is going on and that's causing the symptoms. I am trying not to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## hunni12

That's the thing I had been stuff like it before dtd it is just weied


----------



## Shaele

slammerkin said:


> Aww sorry Shaele! I'm usually pretty cranky before AF too, but I must be too distracted thinking about potentially being pregnant to feel too much annoyance with DH this time. Heh. But I do get annoyed at the littlest things and it's so hard to talk yourself down in the moment. He ALWAYS leaves his dirty tea bags in the sink after pouring out his cup, and it drives my craaazzzyy because it leaves a dirty spot behind once I come along and take it out. Like, this is clearly a silly simple thing, but I'll get enraged about it periodically!
> 
> Here's maybe a story from last night to make you feel better. I haven't even yet asked my husband for the details on exactly HOW HE LET THIS HAPPEN without noticing, but.... He was putting DD to bed and somehow didn't realize that she got gotten hold of the Desitin diaper rash cream (which I really NEVER use - I had only pulled it out of the depths of a drawer last night to try since DD has this rash that has been persistent for weeks). Anyway, I don't know what exactly happened, but I hear them come out of the room and go to the bathroom and he's telling her not to put her fingers in her eyes, so I go investigate... She has Desitin ALL OVER her face, eyes, hair, hands, and jammies. Like...WTF?? How did this happen?? I'm all in a panic about it getting in her eyes or if she ate any of it!!
> 
> Let me tell you - that crap does NOT come off easily! Makeup wipes did a pretty good job on her face and hands, but it took a bath last night AND this morning, a failed attempt with her mild shampoo, my regular shampoo, and finally MULTIPLE rounds of Dawn dishsoap to get it all out of her hair. :dohh: :nope: :wacko: :growlmad:


Thanks slammerkin. I am sorry you had to deal with desitin issue! i know it is very hard to come off. which i guess is the point but not when you don't want it there!!! And yeah my husband would definitely have let something like that happen. Absolutely oblivious to surroundings. I think it must be a guy thing. I see it happen time and time again and I'm always baffled. We have a 2 story house and when things have to go upstairs we set them on the bottom step so we bring it up with us when we go up. HE NEVER BRINGS ANYTHING UP. And when I ask him why he says "i didn't see it." I'm like how did you not see it! you had to literally step over it and not trip on the damn thing!!! ugh. 

babydoll- when do you normally ovulate? i can't remember if you mentioned before im sorry. if you normally o before cd18 then i would probably guess it might be a few to one day earlier this time? this month might have been just an exception. that is if you have a pretty regular cycle too. in any case starting your opk's at cd10 will definitely catch it. 

hunni-that looks like left over unabsorbed semen fluid. even if my dh and i bd the night before if he does a lot there will still be some of his gift left behind the next day when i wipe. always a blast....:nope:

kpnuts-hey hows it going? did you get to take a hpt?


----------



## BabyDoll007

Thanks rose and Shaele, I usually O between cd16-20 but I could still be regulating after having the IUD removed.


----------



## rose.

Looks like I won't be testing on Sunday - AF just arrived early :( so gutted, I really thought this might be our month.
To make matters worse it arrived when I had just arrived at a meal out, and everyone kept asking when I'm going to have another baby. I wish people wouldn't ask unless they actually know what's going on because I have to sit there and say I don't know when it's all I want :(
I am feeling really disheartened with the whole thing and like its never going to happen. It took 6 months with my son and I remember feeling like this then, and it did happen eventually, but I never thought it would take this long the second time around. I was sure I'd be at least 2/3 months pregnant by now


----------



## Shaele

rose. said:


> Looks like I won't be testing on Sunday - AF just arrived early :( so gutted, I really thought this might be our month.
> To make matters worse it arrived when I had just arrived at a meal out, and everyone kept asking when I'm going to have another baby. I wish people wouldn't ask unless they actually know what's going on because I have to sit there and say I don't know when it's all I want :(
> I am feeling really disheartened with the whole thing and like its never going to happen. It took 6 months with my son and I remember feeling like this then, and it did happen eventually, but I never thought it would take this long the second time around. I was sure I'd be at least 2/3 months pregnant by now


I am so sorry rose...i know exactly what you are feeling as I've been trying for 6 months now too. And thought it wouldn't take as long. I also know what you mean about people being all up in your pro-creating business. My parents, especially my mom keeps hinting about it being time for another baby. My mother in laws friends keep telling me its time to give my daughter a sibling. My friends keep saying oh it looks like it's time for another baby (because my daughter was being really nice and gentle with one of our friends baby). I wish i could just scream at them that WELL I'M TRYING DAMNIT! I'm doing all that i can and I'm really frustrated that i can't give her a sibling!!!! I freaking know that it's "time" for another baby. UGH! And it's like really none of their business. I feel your frustration and sadness. *hugs* i know it's hard...trust me i knoooooow....somehow we manage to get excited again for the next cycle. I hope you stay with us as you try again!


----------



## rose.

Thanks Shelly, you summarised exactly how I feel!! Damn nosey people. At the moment I am surrounded by people who are either pregnant or who have just had babies. All the time I am getting conscious of the age gap between DS and the second and people are going 'you need to think of the age gap!' How about mind your own bloody business!!


----------



## slammerkin

So sorry rose! That really sucks! And who cares about an age gap? I don't get along at all with my sister who's 2 years older than me, but get on well with the ones that are 7 and 9 years older. You never know what kids will be like. 

Thankfully most people in my life are not nosy and rude. Plus people know how demanding DD was in her first year so I made it clear we weren't going to be ready for another for A WHILE.


----------



## BSelck24

OH no rose! I as feeling good vibes for you this month! 

Slammerkin you are so right- sometimes a closer age gap just means they fight more!

As for me, one of my friends moms just died from a random blood clot at age 55! She leaves behind my friend, who is 26, and her younger brother, who is 22. They now have no parents as their dad died 10 years ago. My friend doesn't have children yet and it blows my mind that now her mom will never meet them. 

Just makes me think of how short life is, how we are getting older, and how we need to remember our blessings. 

What is different about trying for baby #2 is that we all have a child and we are so blessed. I think back to TTC #1 and how scared I was that it would never happen and I would never have children. Now, although I don't want to think this way, the truth is, if God never blessed me with another child, I would be thankful I have my son. Of course we all want more kids and I would do whatever it takes to make that happen, but just wanted to throw out that reminder to our group of how blessed we are and how so many women in the TTC #1 forums wish they were us!

Stay positive ladies! Don't let those friends or family asking when you're going to have another baby get you down! You got this! You know what you're doing and it will happen!!

Loving having all of you to vent to! Baby dust to all!! :happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

Perfectly said Bselk24!!! So many blessings we have to be thankful For!!!!


AFM: AF came this morning even earlier then last month.....onto next cycle.......kindve disappointed Bc my DH is going to work out of town when AF goes off.....this was our window but God has other plans so I'll chat with you ladies next time. Good luck to you all!!!!


----------



## slammerkin

You're right bselck. And we considered not having another child because DD's birth was traumatic and I almost died, so I have spent time imagining us as just a family of three, and it's not a bad picture.

That being said...tested today and BFN and I'm pretty upset. :( Huge temp drop this morning too, so AF might be coming today.


----------



## slammerkin

AF showed, so definitely out. Sigh.


----------



## Shaele

well said Bselck! I know i definitely forget to really appreciate that fact that i do have an amazing beautiful daughter when I'm so caught up in trying to have another one. 

Sorry nevergivingup and slammerkin for the arrival of AF =/ I know it sucks. I'm sure I'm out this month too. I took a test this morning and it was a bfn. I know it was only 8dpo but i was thinking how neat it would be, if even it were just a faint positive, for hubby and I. oh well. temp is still up but also has been the same temp in a row for a while now. Dunno if that means anything bad...like maybe the thermometer is messed up. i dunno. I'm not too happy today either. Getting that negative has really put me in a negative mood. 

happy valentines day to you all though!


----------



## BSelck24

Happy Valentine's Day ladies!!

Slammer and nevergivingup so sorry about this cycle being a bust!

Hope u guys had some awesome family time today :) 

As for me, Mirena removal this Thursday! Starting to get nervous that this TTC #2 thing is really about to happen!!


----------



## nevergivingup

THANKS LADIES
Bselk24: I know you're excited and anxious for Thursday to get here Bc I am for you!!!!!! Wohoooo!! How long does it usually take to get your hormones back regular after the mirena removal?

Shaele: THANKS!!! Don't count yourself out already....it's only 8Dpo...it's still hope!! But I know exactly how you feel after taking that hpt....it really does do something to your mood at least mine did...it's like after I took that test I knew I was out....won't do that again.....at I'll try not too anyway...

AFM: my AF should be gone by this coming Sat. So I'm almost there, right.
My AF was super early this month...it usually doesn't show until the 20th but last month it showed on the 18th and thus month it showed today on the 14th my DH and I was surprised as to why it was so early and HEAVY...I needed 2 pads (TMI) somehow I think I had a chemical or either I just ovulated 1 week after my AF went off....SO READY FOR TOMORROW To go out and buy my Opks and try this thing again...!!! 

Positive thoughts ladies....a fresh new start for us AF ladies!!!


----------



## BabyDoll007

I'm sorry Nevergiveup and Slammerkin. 

Shaele, hopefully your still too early to get a BFP and it's still yet to show!

Bsleck, how exciting! It's come up fast. I'm sure it's going to go smoothly but I was scared/excited when I went in to get mine out. I was scared that it would t be a straight forward removal. I know what you mean by it getting real. I'm 2nd cycle TTC off mirena and it's still just hitting me lol.


----------



## jennys

You are so right BSelk24! If we for some reason can't have a second child I would still feel beyond blessed to have our daughter!

I'm so sorry slammerkin and nevergiving up it didn't happen this cycle! 

Don't count yourself out yet Shalae! You still have time!

For me I'm not feeling it this cycle. I don't know why. Last month when we didn't even try and just did it once the two weeks were unbearable and this time I'm not even thinking about even though we really tried. And it's not even reversed jinx-thinking:) I just have a feeling there won't be a baby this year. We will have family from overseas staying with us my entire next fertile period and our daughter will sleep in our bed so I just don't see any possibilty to BD. Get up in the middle of the night and do it quietly in the bathroom? I don't think so. I don't mean to sound negative. I actually feel a calm about it and I better embrace that while it lasts:)


----------



## Kpnuts28

Shaele said:


> slammerkin said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry Shaele! I'm usually pretty cranky before AF too, but I must be too distracted thinking about potentially being pregnant to feel too much annoyance with DH this time. Heh. But I do get annoyed at the littlest things and it's so hard to talk yourself down in the moment. He ALWAYS leaves his dirty tea bags in the sink after pouring out his cup, and it drives my craaazzzyy because it leaves a dirty spot behind once I come along and take it out. Like, this is clearly a silly simple thing, but I'll get enraged about it periodically!
> 
> Here's maybe a story from last night to make you feel better. I haven't even yet asked my husband for the details on exactly HOW HE LET THIS HAPPEN without noticing, but.... He was putting DD to bed and somehow didn't realize that she got gotten hold of the Desitin diaper rash cream (which I really NEVER use - I had only pulled it out of the depths of a drawer last night to try since DD has this rash that has been persistent for weeks). Anyway, I don't know what exactly happened, but I hear them come out of the room and go to the bathroom and he's telling her not to put her fingers in her eyes, so I go investigate... She has Desitin ALL OVER her face, eyes, hair, hands, and jammies. Like...WTF?? How did this happen?? I'm all in a panic about it getting in her eyes or if she ate any of it!!
> 
> Let me tell you - that crap does NOT come off easily! Makeup wipes did a pretty good job on her face and hands, but it took a bath last night AND this morning, a failed attempt with her mild shampoo, my regular shampoo, and finally MULTIPLE rounds of Dawn dishsoap to get it all out of her hair. :dohh: :nope: :wacko: :growlmad:
> 
> 
> Thanks slammerkin. I am sorry you had to deal with desitin issue! i know it is very hard to come off. which i guess is the point but not when you don't want it there!!! And yeah my husband would definitely have let something like that happen. Absolutely oblivious to surroundings. I think it must be a guy thing. I see it happen time and time again and I'm always baffled. We have a 2 story house and when things have to go upstairs we set them on the bottom step so we bring it up with us when we go up. HE NEVER BRINGS ANYTHING UP. And when I ask him why he says "i didn't see it." I'm like how did you not see it! you had to literally step over it and not trip on the damn thing!!! ugh.
> 
> babydoll- when do you normally ovulate? i can't remember if you mentioned before im sorry. if you normally o before cd18 then i would probably guess it might be a few to one day earlier this time? this month might have been just an exception. that is if you have a pretty regular cycle too. in any case starting your opk's at cd10 will definitely catch it.
> 
> hunni-that looks like left over unabsorbed semen fluid. even if my dh and i bd the night before if he does a lot there will still be some of his gift left behind the next day when i wipe. always a blast....:nope:
> 
> kpnuts-hey hows it going? did you get to take a hpt?Click to expand...

Hi Shaele, well my period was 3 days late which I was of course getting my hopes up but on to this month now!!! 
My cousin told me that when she was trying to conceive she was told she had polycystic ovaries and started taking mulberry leaf tablets and got pregnant fairly quickly with them with her first 2 pregnancies but not sure on her last pregnancy. Going to give them a try once I can order them!!


----------



## BSelck24

How interesting!! I have never heard of mulberry leaf tablets!!? Do u take them before or after ovulation?

Thanks for all of he good wishes for my Mirena removal this week!

Babydoll- did u track your O last month after you got your Mirena removed? Was it on time? I'm so interested to see how my cycles will be once mine is removed!


----------



## BabyDoll007

BSelck24 said:


> How interesting!! I have never heard of mulberry leaf tablets!!? Do u take them before or after ovulation?
> 
> Thanks for all of he good wishes for my Mirena removal this week!
> 
> Babydoll- did u track your O last month after you got your Mirena removed? Was it on time? I'm so interested to see how my cycles will be once mine is removed!

I had my mirena removed on the 30th of December. I didn't get periods whilst I had it so it's made TTC a little hard as I have no idea what is "normal" for me after having ds. Last cycle I O'd on cd 19 and had a 30 day cycle. I started my OPK's yesterday and this morning I got a really close to positive test. This evening (after only 1.5 hour hold cause I forgot) its negative. So not sure what's going on. I've had loads of water cm with the odd ewcm in it yesterday/today too.


----------



## nevergivingup

So instead of taking my regular "Honest Company" prenatals I think I'm going to switch over to Geritol multivitamin, have anyone else heard any thing about it or tried it?


----------



## 88Ash88

Hi All

I'm TTC #2 too! We haven't been trying for long we decided at the end of my last period we would stop using contraception and just see what happens.I haven't been tracking anything but every twinge I've had I've instantly though "omg I'm pregnant"

my daughter is 3 and a 1/2 and constantly asks for a sister or a brother and I think it is time. Not just for her but for me too. I'm 30 in 2 years and I would like my baby making to be finished with by then.

I'm 5 days late on my period this month and too nervous to test just yet.....I've got the tender boobs,uterus pains, tiredness..... but i could just be due on. I hate how TTC makes you obsessed with every bodily function. Lol 

I hope everyone gets the BFP they want. 

Love to you so.

Ash xxx


----------



## joeybrooks

Sorry I havent read through all of the posts, but I just wanted to say to the original poster that your daughter is absolutely beautiful, she looks just like a wee doll.


----------



## slammerkin

Ash - Five days late?? Take a test, girl! :)


----------



## Shaele

[/QUOTE]Hi Shaele, well my period was 3 days late which I was of course getting my hopes up but on to this month now!!! 
My cousin told me that when she was trying to conceive she was told she had polycystic ovaries and started taking mulberry leaf tablets and got pregnant fairly quickly with them with her first 2 pregnancies but not sure on her last pregnancy. Going to give them a try once I can order them!![/QUOTE]


Sorry for this month kpnuts but I'm glad you are already excited and ready to go for next time! I haven't heard of these mulberry leaf tablets. hopefully they work for you! 

thanks nevergivingup, babydoll, and jennys! It gave me a little more hope to know i was a bit early at 8dpo...but i took another test this morning (10dpo-which is also when i got a positive for my daughter) and it was a bfn. so truly i think i am out this month. period is due friday. I have no explanation for the sore and sensitive nips and more firm boobs this time though. I really never get these symptoms even before period is due. SO WHO KNOWS. just frustrating as always. 

bselck- good luck this week! can't believe it's almost time! came so fast! probably not fast enough for you though lol. Then you can join us in our misery of tww! ;) 

nevergivingup-i haven't heard of these pills. are they just a regular every day vitamin or specifically made for ttc?

Ash- hello and welcome to the group! we are glad you are here =) I think it's definitely time to test when you are 5 days late. I don't know how you are managing not to lol! now that is some strong will power! i know what you mean about focusing on every little thing during ttc...sometimes i feel like i'm making things up in my head. i wonder did i actually feel this or is it my brain making me think i did because i want to? i hope when you do test its a positive for you though!

joeybrooks- awwwwww thank you so much! that's really sweet of you to say i really appreciate it. a lot of people say she looks like a little doll! in fact at her pediatricians office one of the staff at the front desk is always saying she's going to bring in a doll she had when she was a little girl that looks exactly like her to show me lol. That was her when she turned 1. (She's 18mo now) but it's one of my favorite pictures! so yes, thank you =D


----------



## slammerkin

Well, at least I had a very busy weekend to keep me distracted from dwelling on not being knocked up. I started potty-training DD on Saturday, so that was a big focus through Monday (had the day off for federal holiday). Proud to say she's doing awesome! No accidents yesterday and she even pooped on the potty. DH was/is sick so he was laid up pretty much all weekend so I was doing everything myself. We also had a snow storm, so I had to do the shoveling out too. Nice to keep busy.


----------



## nevergivingup

Shaele: I think they're just regular vitamins but a lot of older women mentioned then to me on different occasions.


----------



## hunni12

@Ash: welcome...glad to see your daughter wellcomes a baby. My son said no lol. You should test.
afm,

af should be here in a few days...This cm is this creamy? When i wiped it on the tissue it is yellowsih


Spoiler
https://i66.tinypic.com/iemmgh.jpghttps://i67.tinypic.com/npetkp.jpg


----------



## slammerkin

So I'm gonna try OPKs this month. Just ordered some online. I kinda feel like it's overkill, but then also maybe it will mean we can just take it a bit easier on the BD and not do it 6 days in a row, lol. 

What's the best way to use them? I ordered Wondfos.


----------



## rose.

I start from Cd13 as I normally O around CD18. I start with once a day and when I get near to 18 and I can feel my cm getting wetter and stretchier I do it twice a day - late morning and late afternoon/evening if I'm at work. If it's your first time I would start around Cd9/10. Once the test line gets as dark as/darker than the control, it's positive. I test the next day too (also normally positive) and then stop once it's negative again.


----------



## Shaele

slammerkin said:


> Well, at least I had a very busy weekend to keep me distracted from dwelling on not being knocked up. I started potty-training DD on Saturday, so that was a big focus through Monday (had the day off for federal holiday). Proud to say she's doing awesome! No accidents yesterday and she even pooped on the potty. DH was/is sick so he was laid up pretty much all weekend so I was doing everything myself. We also had a snow storm, so I had to do the shoveling out too. Nice to keep busy.

wow that's great slammerkin! I hear girls are usually easier to potty train...at least i do hope so when i get to that point. But no accidents first attempt that's a really great sign and definitely proud mommy worthy! Also glad to hear you are going to try opks this time. it definitely will minimize your bd window...when you have to bd that is. you seem to have on the shorter side of the cycles...at least from your charts...so i would try testing starting CD10 (never with first morning urine) try testing mid morning if you can. your body starts producing the surge hormone in the morning so it might not be in your urine yet if you test too early. and you want to get your positive at the beginning of your surge for maximum accuracy so while using first morning urine you might get a positive the next day there's no guarantee that that's the beginning of your surge and not the mid or end of it. for reference i usually O on CD18 or 19. I start testing on CD14. gives me a bit of wiggle room in case i O earlier. Good luck with them! If these are hard to interpret (especially the line colors when they start getting close) think about getting digital ones by clear blue...gives you a clear smiley face for positive and empty circle for negative...if you like using the opks that is.


----------



## slammerkin

Thanks for the tips! 

Three poop accidents in DD's underwear yesterday, and a pee, so we're not out of the woods yet, lol! But We're still on the right track I'm sure. :)


----------



## BabyDoll007

Good work with potty training slammerkin. Even with a few accidents it's still progress. 

Afm; cd14 and I'm in my fertile window. I should O within 6 days so now we're up to the exciting part but I am dreading the tww. At least this tww I might be able to distract my self a little as AF is due the day before my birthday and I'm sure family will be asking me what we're doing to celebrate it. DH's is 8 days after mine and he wants to go to a theme park (Dreamworld Australia) so I'm sure we will just do something low key for mine - which is more my speed anyway.

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies! Welcome everyone new to the thread!

Slammer I'm excited you're going to try OPKs!! Shale and rose were right on with their tips!

As for me, THE MIRENA IS OUT... ITS OFFICIALLY OUT!! Lol 

I feel like saying ok great, I'd like to be pregnant tomorrow now thank you.

But at least I can say my journey has begun and I am finally in it with you ladies!

I moved up my appt for my Mirena removal to today because I was supposed to start my period on the 20th. I heard you most likely bleed after removal so I wanted it to be in sync with my normal periods. Annnnd of course I started last night and into this morning! Ugh! Lol but it was light and my doctor didn't care haha thank goodness!

As for pain during removal it was nothing- a light twinge. I just really feel tired and bloated but that's pretty normal for me on my period anyways so Im fine with that.

My doctor said it is possible to be pregnant your first month and hopes to see me back soon with a positive pregnancy test! She is great and I left feeling so positive! My hope is that my body will return to normal over the next couple of months and I can be pregnant by summer! Dream big! Pray hard and BD even harder!! Lol jk 

Talk to you all soon! :thumbup:


----------



## BSelck24

BabyDoll007 said:


> Good work with potty training slammerkin. Even with a few accidents it's still progress.
> 
> Afm; cd14 and I'm in my fertile window. I should O within 6 days so now we're up to the exciting part but I am dreading the tww. At least this tww I might be able to distract my self a little as AF is due the day before my birthday and I'm sure family will be asking me what we're doing to celebrate it. DH's is 8 days after mine and he wants to go to a theme park (Dreamworld Australia) so I'm sure we will just do something low key for mine - which is more my speed anyway.
> 
> How's everyone else getting on?

OH and Babydoll! I forgot to say how amazing it would be if you got your BFP for your bday!! Dreamworld Australis sounds amazing (I will have to look this up!) but I can just imagine you going there for your hubbys bday and just puking all over everyone on the rides because you're pregnant!! :haha: good luck love!


----------



## rose.

Glad it's out BSelck - hopefully your TTC journey is nice and short :)


----------



## slammerkin

LOL BSelck @ "BD even harder" hehehe

I just took a closer look at your signature and saw your son was born at 23 weeks! Wow! Miracle baby indeed! I hope the next one stays cooking a bit longer. I'm sure that was a shock and hard to deal with. :hugs:


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks Rose! 

And Slammerkin yes it was so scary! My pregnancy was absolutely non eventful up until the day I started having contractions!

I googled it and believed they were just Braxton hicks... But they kept getting closer together and were pretty consistent so we went to the dr and I was in labor! Dialated to 3cm and fully effaced!

They were able to stop my labor but found out I had an extremely bad amniotic infection and they had to deliver him that day! At 23 weeks 1 day!

So after talking with my doctors and getting a physical done they say that infection was a fluke so it should not happen with future pregnancies. With that being said, I am still scared! I used to be scared of miscarriages and now I'm just scared of pre-term labor!

So my OBGYN has a plan and I am to get progesterone shots starting at 16 weeks to prevent pre term labor.

Scary stuff and DEFINITELY hoping to keep the next lil one in for much longer! 

How are you guys doing?


----------



## BabyDoll007

YAY! Bsleck. I told you there was nothing to worry about with the mirena removal. Glad your TTC now. 
:haha: I never thought of going while pregnant and puking over everything. I'd have to be careful what I went on too but I'm not into a lot of the high thrill rides. 

Oh wow! What a scary process your lo birth was. Definitely a miracle baby. Fx the next one makes it to full term.


----------



## Shaele

BabyDoll007 said:


> Good work with potty training slammerkin. Even with a few accidents it's still progress.
> 
> Afm; cd14 and I'm in my fertile window. I should O within 6 days so now we're up to the exciting part but I am dreading the tww. At least this tww I might be able to distract my self a little as AF is due the day before my birthday and I'm sure family will be asking me what we're doing to celebrate it. DH's is 8 days after mine and he wants to go to a theme park (Dreamworld Australia) so I'm sure we will just do something low key for mine - which is more my speed anyway.
> 
> How's everyone else getting on?

babydoll-man what a great birthday gift if AF didn't come!! I hope that's the case for you! I also hope you have a great time at Dreamworld Australia! if you go that is! That sounds like a lot of fun...yer lucky its summer where you are now. We are in the dead of winter! 

bselck- congrats on having your mirena removed! I am excited for you! Glad everything went well. would be great if you got pregnant your first cycle without it! here's hopping for you...Also what an amazing story about your son! I'm so happy he pulled through cause 23 weeks my goodness he must have been sooooo tiny! Glad you were ok too from the infection! Here your baby didn't want to stay in and mine didn't want to come out! funny how the whole process of creating a child and then birthing them can be so different for everyone when at the end we all get the same thing...a beautiful baby to love and cherish. here's hoping next one will not be so scary for you and decides to bake a bit more....

as for me didn't get pregnant this cycle *sigh* had my big cry wednesday :cry:. Feeling emotionally better now but not physically. period started yesterday but today is the heavy day...and im talking i move and GUSH....sorry tmi. Tummy is all bloated and all crampy down there. Really am looking forward to not having this every month again some soon body ok? OK BODY???? are you listening?!?! CAUSE IT DOESN'T SEEM LIKE YOU ARE! Hubby just went and got us some ice cream even though that's the last thing i need after i've been munching on chocolate all day but...gonna go enjoy that anyway. have a good night ladies


----------



## rose.

Sorry Shelly :( having to deal with AF after all the disappointment is the worst! I usually get to this point in my cycle and I'm starting to feel positive again but I probably have ages until I O. Why does every cycle have to take so long!!


----------



## BSelck24

Aww Shaele! So sorry you're out this cycle but what an amazing husband you have to go out and get ice cream! I feel like a good "clearing out" heavy period will set you up well for next cycle! (That's what I have told myself before anyways lol) 

My cycles are pretty conceive the with 29-30 days however this last month I had a 27 day cycle so the fertility friend app is pushing up my ovulation date to March 1st instead of March 3rd- not sure to trust that?

My plan was to BD every other day in my fertile window as I know they say that everyday BD doesn't allow the sperm to replenish properly. But now, I don't want to risk missing the earlier O. So I want to BD the 27th, 28th, 29th (crazy that it's a leap year this year!), March 1, and March 2.

Do you think that's too much in a row? I just figure it covers if I O on the 1st or the 3rd that way.


----------



## BabyDoll007

BSleck, as long as you don't get burnt out I say go for it and you should be covered. Sorry I don't remember if you said, but will you be using OPK's or temping?

I'm in my fertile window and have had 3 positive OPK's 2 yesterday and 1 this morning. We dtd the 18th, 19th and 21st. I'm hoping to again tonight and Tuesday before DH goes on night shift.


----------



## rose.

Good luck girls :) I have another week or so until O I think. Going to try BD every other day this cycle and see if that helps. The last few cycles we have BD'd every day around O time. I am also trying to get hubby to remember his Pregnacare vitamins :haha:


----------



## slammerkin

What a story BSelck! It's amazing he pulled through!

So sorry you're out Shelly! I hope you're feeling a bit better now. We're still gonna be here with you for the next round. :)

Fingers crossed for you Babydoll!

CD9 here. Should O on Sunday according to FF. Hopefully we can get our BD in during nap times this weekend and be good to go. Will try for a couple other days too, but I'm not doing 6 days of BD in a row again, lol. Unless DH really wants to.... ha!


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks guys!

Baby doll- 3 days of positive OPKs!? I feel like that's a lot! How do u know which day you actually O'd?

For me, we won't be temping or using OPKs this cycle as my hubby just wants to take it easy and natural our first few months and see where it goes. He doesn't want me to get all forceful of when to DTD lol I'm like ok well if I can't use OPKs you better just get ready to DTD a lot this cycle!!

What's nice is my fertile window starts this weekend so we will for sure actually BD- sometimes during the week my husband is so tired and gets home so late from work that we don't get to DTD that often :(

Thinking of you ladies this week!


----------



## Shaele

Thanks everyone for the support. i really appreciate it. i am feeling better. Even hopeful again! hubby bought me a microsoft surface pro 4 (basically a tablet) and an app called staffpad (music composing software) for it for a REALLY early birthday gift. but it was on sale. anyway i've been composing a lot and that helps me. been enjoying painting on it too. and playing solitaire...surfing the net...but mostly the music composition is what i really like. it's pretty neat you just write notes on the staff with the pen the tablet comes with and it recognizes the handwriting and then the software makes it look like actual music notation. i can try to see if i can upload the lullaby i wrote for my daughter if anyone wants to hear it. maybe this will help me keep my mind off ttc and failing at it lol. anyway...

Rose- i totally agree...I think i'm have the same length cycles as you and they just drag don't they? at no matter what point you are...slooooooooow...

babydoll-woooo fingers crossed for you! 

slammerkin-awesome! isn't it the best when you are scheduled to O on the weekends? i am excited to see how you like using the opks. 

bselck- i hope you are right! (about the cleansing lol). I think you'll also be ok with your set schedule. I read that with each heart beat a man makes something crazy like 50k sperm. I think not worrying about doing opks and temping will probably be good too...the less stress the better right? i've been thinking of trying that then the OCD in me gets the upper hand and im like nope i gotta know i gotta know.


----------



## jennys

hey ladies! sorry for disappearing but I had some great news thursday and I've been trying to figure out if I could post it here or not. I don't want to upset anyone but it feels wrong just to disappear without a word after having such great support and help from you during the last few weeks. So thank you and baby dust to all of you!


----------



## slammerkin

jennys said:


> hey ladies! sorry for disappearing but I had some great news thursday and I've been trying to figure out if I could post it here or not. I don't want to upset anyone but it feels wrong just to disappear without a word after having such great support and help from you during the last few weeks. So thank you and baby dust to all of you!

Soooo you're pregnant?? Congrats if so!


----------



## jennys

slammerkin said:


> Soooo you're pregnant?? Congrats if so!

Yes:) Thank you!


----------



## Shaele

jennys said:


> hey ladies! sorry for disappearing but I had some great news thursday and I've been trying to figure out if I could post it here or not. I don't want to upset anyone but it feels wrong just to disappear without a word after having such great support and help from you during the last few weeks. So thank you and baby dust to all of you!

WOOOOOOO!!!! CONGRATS JENNY!!!! :happydance: What fantastic news! I am super happy for you! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :wohoo:


----------



## BSelck24

Jenny yes!!! please post it here because we can always use a positive outcome to keep our hopes high!! Congrats congrats congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## BSelck24

OH and Shelly- 50,000 sperm per heart beat!! Crazy!!


----------



## jennys

Thank you so much ladies!!! I can't believe it happened so fast especially since I'm turning 35 this year and not exactly on my peak of fertility. I'm really excited but also quite worried. Hoping and praying its a sticky bean!!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Congrats Jennys!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## rose.

Yes Shelly they do drag! When I got pregnant the first time my cycles were 35 days and it was even worse!! Luckily they've been 31 for a while now so I hope they don't get longer like they did before. The wait was so boring!

Congratulations Jenny of course you should post :)


----------



## Shaele

So I've made myself a gyn app. It's next Thursday which was earliest. Had to go for my regular yearly exam so I figure I'll talk to doc about my feelings towards ttc for so long. See if she has suggestions. Or can do anything. Maybe she won't since it hasn't been a year but talking can't hurt. Plus it will be at beginning of my fertile window. I'm not looking forward to it yet am....i hate going to the doctors esp ones that have to do invasive stuff. Blah but would like some answers or some positivity.


----------



## rose.

I just realised you've been TTC since September, same as me! I may book an appointment too if I don't get pregnant this cycle. Doubt they will do anything but worth a try!


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats again jenny!

I hate going to the doctor too Shelly. For any reason!


----------



## BSelck24

Shelly and rose- although I don't think you've been trying for that long- I know when we are TTC it feels like forever! So I don't think talking to a doctor would hurt plus if she can find an issue now, then it is better than waiting another 6 months to ask for help!

My dad is coming to visit on Tuesday- March 1st- which is fit smack dab in my fertile window! Ugh lol I'm not stopping so we will just have to wait until he falls asleep! Lol


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been posting much. Just been lurking.
I'm now 4dpo and hopefully will be busy next week with a friend coming to stay that I haven't seen for a few months.

Good luck with the dr's Rose and Shaele. 
And good luck having your dad stay bselk. Fx you can still get in plenty of BD.


----------



## rose.

I may go, I may not - I'll see how this cycle goes. I had some odd bleeding last cycle but so far nothing this cycle so I guess if this one goes like clockwork I'll probably leave it. I'm hoping IT will be sixth time lucky anyway :) just need to get some bd in...


----------



## nevergivingup

Hello ladies, I too have been lurking been a bit down about last cycle as to why I didn't get pregnant but this time I used opks and I ovulated like 3 days after my AF so I think that's where I went wrong Bc I didn't start DTD until a week after AF. 

Can someone help me out by telling me how to post a pic up here, need y'all opinions on an opk.


----------



## Shaele

rose. said:


> I just realised you've been TTC since September, same as me! I may book an appointment too if I don't get pregnant this cycle. Doubt they will do anything but worth a try!

yay! agonizing isn't it? haha. And we have similar length cycles? Drag city... oh well...we at least aren't giving up! =) 

Bselck- yeah i mean technically it hasn't been THAT long although it feels like it. But mostly this appointment is just to get my regular physical in. And while she's scoping erm...down there...might as well check for anything else that could be a problem. I'm sure she will say you just have to keep trying but you are right...IF there is a problem now I would hate myself for having waited. Good luck trying to sneak in some bding while daddy is there! When i lived with my parents and was dating my dh (then just bf) my dad was like a hawk watching me....no doors closed...not allowed in same bedroom lmao. I mean obviously you are married and he knows what goes on and stuff and that isn't really relevant anymore but dads always, i feel, esp towards their daughters, that over protectiveness....like you're still a little daddy's girl to them always lol. That and plus it's just plain awkward having your parents know when you're having sex! 

babydoll-good luck trying to keep yourself from testing! Hope this is your month this time =D Having a friend over will definitely help deter your urge...

nevergivingup- awww i feel for you...dealing with the same problem. but if this opk was correct in detecting O then maybe that is why! hopefully you get that egg this time =) Also I'm looking at the page as I'm writing this reply and under where it says "additional options" theres a button you can click that says manage attachments. I think that's how you upload pictures. first you have to save them to your computer though!


----------



## rose.

We bd last night but (and this sounds ridiculous!!) it fell out at the crucial moment and made a mess and I'm not sure if I got it back in time to get any in there :( it all sounds quite funny now but I just hope I don't O early or I'll be out this cycle. I'm supposed to be out tonight but I'm having loads of ewcm this morning and don't want to miss out, so I think I'll stay home and get hubby to do it properly this time :haha:


----------



## slammerkin

Lol rose, how annoying! Hate when that happens! I'm sure you still have time before O, so get it on tonight. :)

We BD yesterday afternoon, though I don't think I was fertile yet. But it was for fun. :) DH isn't closing any night this weekend, so we should be able to get in the necessary activities either during DD's naps or at night after he gets home around midnight (that's better than like 3 am, which is what it would be if he was working closing shifts).

I did my first ever OPK yesterday afternoon! Just a very faint line. Interested to see what happens the next few days - if I can remember to test. At least it's almost the weekend and I can test twice a day if I want. During work days I wouldn't be able to test at mid-morning because, um, where/how would I do that in a public restroom?? Lol.


----------



## rose.

Slammerkin when I'm at work I just test before I go and then when I get home. Usually my surge lasts 2 days so I don't miss it :)


----------



## Velathria

Hello can I join? My son is now 4 years old and would be prefect for him to have a little sibling. We are now on the 7th cycle and nothing yet. :( hoping it will happen soon.


----------



## rose.

welcome :)


----------



## BabyDoll007

Welcome Velarthria.

Slammerkin, good luck with your OPK's. Remember they don't always show progression. So yesterday's could be faint and today's super positive.


----------



## Velathria

Yeah they usually go positive like super fast. :) so good luck :) also test once in the morning and once at night :)


----------



## BSelck24

BabyDoll007 said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been posting much. Just been lurking.
> I'm now 4dpo and hopefully will be busy next week with a friend coming to stay that I haven't seen for a few months.
> 
> Good luck with the dr's Rose and Shaele.
> And good luck having your dad stay bselk. Fx you can still get in plenty of BD.

Hey Babydoll been thinking of you!! Don't test, don't test, wait until AF is due!! (Of course I say this as I know myself would cave and test early lol)



rose. said:


> I may go, I may not - I'll see how this cycle goes. I had some odd bleeding last cycle but so far nothing this cycle so I guess if this one goes like clockwork I'll probably leave it. I'm hoping IT will be sixth time lucky anyway :) just need to get some bd in...

Rose! Get to that BDing!! Lol



nevergivingup said:


> Hello ladies, I too have been lurking been a bit down about last cycle as to why I didn't get pregnant but this time I used opks and I ovulated like 3 days after my AF so I think that's where I went wrong Bc I didn't start DTD until a week after AF.
> 
> Can someone help me out by telling me how to post a pic up here, need y'all opinions on an opk.

And Nevergivingup - did you find the "manage attachments" button below the "submit reply"? Hit post reply first and you will see it!


As for me- I've just gotten back from the hospital with my little man :( we both came down with the stomach flu and he just couldn't seem to kick it. He started throwing up Wednesday night and then I thought he was getting better on Thursday... Nope! He still wasn't keeping anything down so by Friday morning (after I had done my puking all of Thursday night) I called my husband home from work early so he could drive us all to the ER. Thank goodness we went because my sons blood sugar had dropped from being dehydrated and we had to stay overnight! After an IV for 24 hours, zofran for the nausea, and sugar added to get his blood sugar back up, we were finally released today! His first sickness :( so we're back here resting tonight but my question is... Have any of you ever had an illness and it moved back your O day? I've read sometimes when you're sick it may affect your ovulation? Technically my fertile window starts today so yes, we did DTD this afternoon (once we got back home lol) and my O is predicted sometime between March 1st- March 3rd.

Any advice is appreciated!

Good luck ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## BSelck24

OH welcome Velathria!! I think as this winter weather begins to warm up so will the number of our BFPs!


----------



## Shaele

Velathria said:


> Hello can I join? My son is now 4 years old and would be prefect for him to have a little sibling. We are now on the 7th cycle and nothing yet. :( hoping it will happen soon.

Welcome Velathria! i'm about to be on my 7th cycle too with nothing to show for the past 6 either. i feel your " :( " Definitely stinks. I am hoping bselck is right about the warm weather bringing on more bfps!!! lol. 



bselck- i am so sorry to hear about you and your son having been in the hospital! that is definitely scary when babies get dehydrated that much and blood sugar is down...good call on going though! And I am glad to hear you both are doing better...as far as if getting that sick can disrupt anything cycle wise i am not sure i'm sorry. I haven't ever heard that it can unless it's being sick for a very long period of time. in any case i would just continue to bd every fertile day just to cover all bases...and maybe a few days after ;) fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## rose.

BSelck sorry to hear about your little one hope he's feeling better and makes a quick recovery!! I have been ill once before and it's moved my O date back a few days but also have been Ill on other occasions and it hasn't made any difference. 

Well I had a temp rise today so maybe I Od early. We will see!


----------



## Velathria

Thanks ladies :) is it hard for you guys sometimes to dtd.. we try doing it either when DS is in playschool in the morning or when he is in bed... last month he was sick so we didn't really get to dtd around O at all... 

Shaele- I'm hoping that the warm weather will help too.. lol.. Got my fingers crossed. 

BSelck- I was sick this month and I think it screwed up my cycle. Pretty sure I didn't ovulate at all.. cause my cycle only lasted 16 days and then I had spotting for days


----------



## nevergivingup

View attachment 931770


Yes i found it!! Thanks Ladies for the help!! When I first started here i always had to do it from the computer but doing it from my iPhone is a lot being that all my photos are taken from my phone.

But this is my opk from Fri. And Sat . But this morning it look like 


View attachment 931770
this. I'm assuming I'm in my 2 week wait now Bc the line went back faint. What do you all think?

Welcome Velathria: YESSS!!! Me n DH just be waiting until DS goes to sleep or take a nap so we can BD!! It was a struggle this cycle Bc he wanted to stay up with us...and I was just hoping my Surge would sta open for us to BD. 

Bselk: I'm sorry you had to go through that. It sounds like it was horrible. Poor baby, it's nothing worse then your baby being sick and worse throwing up...glad they caught the low sugar and Fluid deficit. My son just had the flu this week and it was horrible. But remember I had a sinus infection and my AF came on 5 days earlier, I BD faithfully through it but I don't know if I ovulated or not Bc of the sickness, and when my AF came on it was sooo heavy! I do believe being sick like that affects our Cycle. But no facts just saying. 

Hope you ovulate this coming March and catch the egg!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

View attachment 931774


Sorry this was the first one Fri & Sat.


----------



## rose.

Nevergivingup yes going by the OPKs I would say that you probably have Od but I would BD every other day for a few more days just to be sure, until your cm dries up.


----------



## BabyDoll007

BSelck24 said:


> Hey Babydoll been thinking of you!! Don't test, don't test, wait until AF is due!! (Of course I say this as I know myself would cave and test early.

Hi BSelck. I haven't tested yet but still early days. Ff says that AF is due on the 6th but my other app says the 7th. Either way I'm hoping for an early birthday present and her not to show. I'm 7dpo today and I'm trying to tell myself that I can't test before 12dpo as its very unlikely to show before.

I'm sorry you and ds have been sick. Nothing worse than having a sick child especially when your sick too. Glad you followed your instinct and went to the hospital. And glad your both home now and feeling a bit better. I have heard of being sick pushing O back. Good luck. I hope you catch the egg!


----------



## slammerkin

Welcome velathria!

Thanks babydoll - I had another negative this morning and haven't had a chance yet to test this afternoon evening but I'll try to soon.

Bselck - so sorry to hear about you and DS being so sick! It's just horrible when little ones are sick!


----------



## Velathria

Thanks nevergivingup. .. it's the same here xD my son still wakes up once in a while in the middle of the night so we usually just try doing it before he wakes up xD and I think I hear him coming everytime xD he is right across from us and we have a super squeaky bed.. hate the bed ... so we usually go dtd in the sitting room. I'm worried sometimes that I miss my surge too but me and DF try to dtd everyday so we don't miss anything. Just in case. :)


----------



## slammerkin

Wasn't able to do another OPK until bedtime last night and it was negative, but I had a big temp drop today, so today could be O day. I hope so because we BD the last two days, but probably won't be able to do it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Shaele

evening ladies! hope you all are doing well. i just spent an hour trying to get my daughter to sleep which is very unlike her. i plopped her in her crib and she wouldnt stop crying so put her in my bed and we played around for a bit naming things in the room. she cant really talk that much yet but im trying to expand her vocabulary and was showing her body parts like nose finger hair ear eye etc. i showed her knee which she goes "me" so now shes pointing to my knee saying me me me. was cute. she went to sleep shortly after. guess she just wanted a little more time with mommy. 

nevergivingup-i agree with rose....definitely looks like you o'd...hope you got that eggie!

babydoll-oooo test day draws near...are you having any symptoms? i know still quite early but might be possible to start feeling things i think.

slammerkin-sorry you are getting negatives with the opks....i hope one turns up positive for you soon. is the test line at least getting darker and more close to the control line with each test you take?

as for me the doc appointment is fast approaching and im so completely dreading it now. reality hit me. i get really nervous which makes my blood pressure go up which makes the nurses all like your blood pressure is a little high and im like yeah i know im nervous. oh and lets just skip the scale too. and i have to shave....i mean i dont technically have to i guess but i like not being hairy when theres someone else looking at me naked other than dh. and dh thinks i worry too much and shouldnt care about that. ugh just wish it was friday and everything was all over with. i sound crazy i know.


----------



## rose.

Shelly I totally understand being nervous about the appointment, I would be too I hate going to the Doctors. Hope it all goes well though :) your little one sounds really cute.

Well my chart is very random this month. Hubby left the window open all night and it's -2 outside so it was very cold when I woke up, and I woke earlier than usual. I think it has affected my temp. I regret not buying more OPKs now! However the advantage of waking up early is that we managed to BD before hubby went to work, so if I didn't O we are still covered :)


----------



## Velathria

Shaele- your daughter sounds so cute. And I have had night's like that with my son. Even when he woke up at night and didn't want to go back to sleep. I used to play with him a little and then he got tired. Guess they do need that time with mommy sometimes. 

And being nervous for you app is normal. I wish you lots of luck and that it goes well. 

Slammerkin- hope that opk gets positive for you and you catch the egg. 

AFM went to the circus yesterday with my son and friends and it's was his first time. He had so much fun :) sadly though it ended pretty late which meant me and DH didn't have time to dtd also I was exhausted. But we have been dtd'ING for the last week everyday so I hope that helps. Really really hoping we catch the egg this month. 

Having weird AF cramps though today and last night and am really constipated and bloated today.. but I must not symptom spot. :)


----------



## BabyDoll007

Slammerkin; I hope your OPK turns positive for you soon. It's frustrating when they do that.

Shaele, I'm not really having any symptoms which is kind of weird cause usually by now I've had a big acne breakout/rash and boobs would be a bit tender but nothing and I'm not tired like usual either. The only thing I do have is annoying slight lower back ache and weird on and off very low and mostly on the right light cramps which has only started in the last hour maybe. 

And being nervous is completely normal and I'm the same with having to shave if I know someone will be looking at me. When I was 8 months pregnant I made DH help me (as I couldn't reach/see properly) every 1-2 weeks as I wanted it "neat" for when dr's saw me in labour :haha:

Fx Velathria! I hope you've caught that egg!!


----------



## Velathria

Baby doll no symptoms are usually a good sign.. because then your body isn't getting ready to shed the lining. So fx you caught that egg and it's implanting as we speak :) 
And thanks. I really hope I did too.. I want it so bad.


----------



## slammerkin

Shelly - sometimes you can have the most fun in those moments when it's a choice between being mad and just going with it. I'm glad you had some sweet moments. I was OVER IT by bedtime last night and pretty cranky with my DD. :/ 

Lol at shaving! I'm kind of lazy about keeping things neat, but have been trying more lately. I think I had out of control bush when I gave birth! Funny story - I'm very comfortable and familiar with my girl bits, but at my 1 or 2 week appointment after giving birth I asked the midwife to help me find the entrance to my - ahem - yaknow - because I felt like the landscape had changed so much! Awkward!

Still no positive OPK yesterday afternoon, and temp still low this morning. What the heck? This is CD17 and since I started charting in September I've never O'd later than CD16. Ugh. Glad we DTD at 3am this morning when DH got home from work.


----------



## rose.

That's really annoying slammerkin - although maybe a good thing too as you managed to get some extra BD in :)
Ha I am lazy with keeping hair near and tidy. It's just a nightmare trying to shave when DS is around. The other day he walked straight in to the bathroom and said 'mummy are you cutting off your willy?'


----------



## slammerkin

rose. said:


> The other day he walked straight in to the bathroom and said 'mummy are you cutting off your willy?'

:rofl: :rofl:

DD points out my "fuzzy" and makes disgusted sounds when she sees me changing a pad. :dohh:


----------



## rose.

Lol! My son asks me if it's poo :dohh: the joys of having a 3 year old who doesn't understand privacy haha


----------



## slammerkin

Got my positive OPK this afternoon! So, can O happen today and temp shift tomorrow? We're not going to be able to have sex tonight because DH is going out for a bachelor party.


----------



## Shaele

thanks ladies for all your support. i just gotta be a big girl and do it lol. i am really lazy when it comes to shaving too except when i know someone will be looking there. then i go into hyper clear mode. funny cause my dh likes it clean but thats never the reason why i do it lol. you all had me laughing so hard at your stories too. this must be something i get to look forward to as mine gets older! as of right now if im in the bathroom all she does is quietly open the door, stick her head in, and says "hi." 

slammerkin-too funny with your daughter and the "fuzzy." and your out of control bush during labor lmao. i was like babydoll and wanted to make sure it stayed trimmed esp for labor so when i went in to have my daughter and ended up getting told i would be getting a c section they had a nurse come in with a buzzer. they had to make sure it was all hair free completely down there for when they made the cut. no hairs in the cut! and when the nurse when to shave me she goes omg how did you get it so clean! theres no hair there at all i dont even need this! i just laughed and was like lots of patience cause it is daaaamn hard doing anything with a big belly in front of you let alone even see. anyway i am glad you got your positive opk! usually this means you will o around 24-36 hours from now. so hopefully you can get your bd in...considering that information i doubt youll see your temp spike tomorrow. =/ 

babydoll-yes i heard no signs are a good thing but i never thought about why...velathria makes a good point. makes a lot of sense now! 

velathria and rose-fingers crossed you o'd on schedule and caught those eggs!


----------



## rose.

I'm pretty sure I didnt O yet. My temps are usually up by now and they just seem to be dropping. I did have a rubbish nights sleep last night and woke at 3am and 4.30am but my gut feeling is that I haven't O'd yet. I'm going to try and get some OPKs today in case I'm waiting a while longer. It's hard to tell what my cm is like because we have still been BD'ing but I think it's watery than it usually is after O


----------



## Velathria

My son just scream "ew mommy is disgusting" when he sees me naked xD and when I have my AF he asks if I'm ok cause I'm bleeding xD 

I was lucky that I had shaved before I went in to labour and that was just because I was trying to feel good again and neat.. but I had patches all over the place. XD 

Slammerkin- congrats on your positive opk.. it sucks when you keep getting negatives.. 

Children are amazing and hilarious.. can't wait to have my little baby in my hands and experience the joys all over again. And my son will love being a big brother. 

Had a dream about breastfeeding my baby last night.. it was do beautiful and just made me sad when I woke up and it wasn't real. :( 

But I hope I got the egg and this is the month.


----------



## rose.

I feel exactly the same, can't wait until my son has a play mate :) he has the dog but it's not really the same.
Well I bought some OPKs and got a positive - so looks like I'll be Oing very soon!


----------



## slammerkin

Temp still low this morning, so hopefully I'll get my shift tomorrow. So weird to have delayed O like this! It's always CD14-16 and here I am at CD18. Maybe rose and I will be O buddies??

BD will be hard to manage tonight too, but I'll see if we can make it. We're going to a small wedding tonight and I'm not sure what the plan is for afterward - if DH will be coming home with me or staying late. Might have to insist he comes home...


----------



## rose.

Yes slammerkin I'm also late! How long is your LP usually? Mine is 12 days. I'm going to have to persuade hubby tonight - he is usually too tired in the week. But I really want to try and get some more in tonight as we last did it yesterday morning.


----------



## slammerkin

My LP is 10-11 days. Same here with last BD being yesterday morning (3 am, lol). Hoping we can get one more time in tonight and then be done, sheesh! I was trying to be relaxed with this cycle, but delayed O is making it hard!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Sorry ladies. I had a post typed but FF wouldn't let me post it from my phone last night. 

Slammerkin and rose fx for O and being able to dtd.

Velathria, I love dreams like that but really don't like waking up sad from them.

Afm, Let's hope no sign is a good sign. Although I had a bit of a temp spike today I'm not feeling hopeful for this cycle. AF is due in 3 days. If I feel hopeful then I might test otherwise will see if AF hits me on Sunday.


----------



## Velathria

Baby doll if the temp is high let's hope it stays high.. that's a good sign no? Don't know much about temping. How are you guys temping by the way? I just can't do it. I can't get the full 4 hour sleep. My son usually wakes up at night and wakes me. He either has to pee, wants a drink, wants to get tugged in or something. 

And then after that I don't think I get the 4 hours either. Depends... sometimes he only wakes once or twice or not at all... so I think I can't even do the at the same time.. 

Rose and slammerkin- sorry for the late O'Ing but maybe this will be your lucky cycle. 

AFM had a bit of cramping today like AF and got unusually mad about everything and accidently kicked through our glass in our door. Now my dh had to fix the door and I was mad at our son. Today was not my day.


----------



## BabyDoll007

This is my first cycle temping so I'm still learning. My son has been sleeping through mostly but if he wakes it's before 2am so I get 4 hours solid from then.

Oh that doesn't sound good with the door Velathria. I hope your ok?


----------



## rose.

Slammerkin we didn't get to DTD last night - hubby was too tired and to be honest I couldn't really be bothered either so I gave up :haha: I had loads of cramping yesterday and my cm is creamy today so I'm hoping that I O'd at some point yesterday and the morning BD the day before will be enough. We have been doing it almost every other day for 2 weeks now and I'm exhausted!!

velathria, my son doesn't normally wake at night but he does come in very early some Mornings. I don't worry too much about the time of temping, I just do it as soon as I feel myself waking up. Sometimes my chart is a bit spikey but I get a general pattern. I know I am probably going to O by monitoring my cm, OPKs, cramping etc so the temps are just a confirmation for me really. You could try it for a couple of cycles and see whether you find it useful?
Sorry you had a bad day. I hate those days!


----------



## Velathria

My leg is fine thank god. It could've been worse.. I might try temping next month when I get my AF so I can start all over.. I'll have to get new opks too.. 

Maybe I will be able to pinpoint my ovulation better.


----------



## rose.

I was really surprised about how late I ovulate when I first started temping. I got pregnant my first cycle of temping last time around. It certainly made a difference to us as I realised we had been concentrating BD around when I thought I was Oing which was much too early.


----------



## Velathria

My ovulation according opk is always all over the place. Between CD10 to cd14... it's so annoying... wish it was on the same every month


----------



## slammerkin

Rose we're way too in sync, lol! We didn't get to BD last night either. We went to a small wedding and DH got plastered drunk. Super pissed at him actually. :growlmad: :nope:

Velathria, I agree, you should try temping and see if it works for you. I wake a lot, but I can still see a clear temp shift to pinpoint O. Even if I temp at different times.


----------



## Velathria

I'll try that then. It's just so hard to find a bbt thermometer here where I live. Have to order it online then... wish I could just get it here in a store.


----------



## rose.

Haha!! I wasn't best pleased with mine either tbh. I would really like to do it tonight but he's working late so I expect it will be a no. Hopefully the swimmers were ready and waiting for the egg :) would love a girl this time and I've read that sometimes BDing 2-3 days before O can help to achieve that as the female sperm are slower but last longer? Not sure if it's actually true but its a nice thought at least! 
You've had a nice temp rise so looks like you're all good! I have had creamy cm and EWCM today but im hoping the ew was just left over from yesterday. My cramps have pretty much gone and we're very intense last night so im guessing that's when the egg made its way out (and hoping!!!)


----------



## slammerkin

I had a load of EWCM this morning too, after a BM (tmi, sorry, lol). Like, way more than any of the previous days. And I didn't notice any yesterday. Weird!


----------



## Velathria

My ewcm is barely there.. usually just a little once on the day of O and sometimes not even that. Just watery... and then it goes to creamy.


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies!! Just wanted to check in now that my fertile window is over! 

We got to BD on Saturday the 27th, 28th, 29th, 1st and 2nd. (All in the afternoon or PM) I know I said I wanted to do every other day, but for the first month trying I wanted to go all out!

The fertility friend app says I am CD15 today (or 2dpo) of a 27 day cycle so they predicted my O on March 1st- but I normally have 28 day cycles (aside from last month) so I think I could have O'd yesterday as well. 

We DTD in all different positions to try and keep it fun and relaxed. But (as to my husbands request) we did not use temping or OPKs this month so we shall see! I did have O pains on the 27th as well as the 29th, 1st and 2nd. So possibly pre-O pains 27th as well as O pains later on? 

I've always gotten O pains that I can remember but it seems to ALWAYS be on the left side only. And now that they have been hanging around for a couple days, I really don't know how to tell which day I O'd so hopefully DTD everyday during my fertile window will cover it!

Good luck getting those husbands to BD ladies!! Wishing everyone luck this month!


----------



## Shaele

hey everyone! checking in. just got back from my gyn app. was nervous but of course i shouldnt have been. everything went smoothly. discussed my issues with the doc. she was great to talk to and very understanding. she said i might not be ovulating at all due to my substantial lack of cm. or that i might be ovulating earlier than i think. shes sending out my hubby for a semen analysis. and i have to go back on cycle day 5 and 10 for them to take blood and make sure my hormones are where they should be and that nothing is wrong with my thyroid. also she said stop having sex every day and do it every other day. she said technically i should be ovulating today if i have a 31 day cycle which i normally do and when she was doing her thing down there she said theres no evidence of that cm wise. i told her my app says ill be o ing in a few days and usually when i get my positive opk too but she said then youd have a longer cycle so somethings not right. otherwise everything else looked and felt normal. lol she said ok for the next few months we are going to concentrate on getting you knocked up. i feel a bit relieved. my husband just suggested why dont you stop using the opks and temping and why dont we just bd every other day from now on? regardless of during your fertile time or not. course he said that....lol. oh well we shall see. maybe taking a break from the opks and thermometer would be ideal....but im so ocd i wanna know everything and when it happens. 

baby dust to all!


----------



## rose.

Well done BSelck! Good luck hopefully all your hard work pays off :)
Shaele glad the appointment went well, it's great that your doctor is going to give you lots of help! I doubt mine would be as helpful if I went.


----------



## pompeyvix

Can I join you all ladies? :flower:

We've been trying to conceive baby number 2 for 18 long months now :( 

My periods have always been regular , but from June 2014 they started going all over the place, just before we started to try. At one point I had a gap of 3 months inbetween periods and all OPK's I took were negative. Something wasn't right so I saw my GP. She ran some blood tests and diagnosed me with very mild pcos and a borderline underactive thyroid. I was prescribed thyroxine for my thyroid back last summer and since then , my periods are regular again. I was also sent to see a fertility specialist and I had an ultrasound which showed my ovaries were normal and healthy and an HSG which showed my tubes were all clear. 

I am now awaiting my next appointment with the fertility specialist, but in the meantime I decided to start tracking my cycle more and this month I restarted OPK's. Tonight I was absolutely gobsmacked to get my first ever positive!!! I am also pretty sure I had some EWCM yesterday, but today it is creamy/ew. I also have no obvious ovulation signs such as sore boobs, but yesterday I felt a bit bloated, gassy and had a couple of slight pains where my ovaries are. It wasn't obvious though, so not sure if I would count them as ovulation pains. I am not temping, but if I don't fall pregnant this month, I am thinking to do so next month.

Do you ladies think I have possibly ovulated based on the above??

Anyway, that's my back story and I look forward to joining you all on your TTC number 2 journey :)


----------



## BSelck24

Pompey yes! That definitely seems like you're on the right track to ovulation! With the subtle twinges yesterday and the +OPK today, I would say you may be ovulating tonight or tomorrow! Have you been able to DTD or will u able to tonight just in case!?

Thanks Rose! Sending lots of prayers upstairs for our BFPs this cycle!

Shelly! Soooo great to hear your appt went extremely well and that you have an OB who understands your concerns and doesn't just write them off! It sounds like she is doing all the right tests and is super knowledgeable! I know it may be hard to step back from testing so often, but I'm with your husband on this one- just don't temp or ovulation track with OPKs for a month or two and DTD!! Lol good luck love!


----------



## pompeyvix

BSelck24 said:


> Pompey yes! That definitely seems like you're on the right track to ovulation! With the subtle twinges yesterday and the +OPK today, I would say you may be ovulating tonight or tomorrow! Have you been able to DTD or will u able to tonight just in case!?
> 
> Thanks Rose! Sending lots of prayers upstairs for our BFPs this cycle!
> 
> Shelly! Soooo great to hear your appt went extremely well and that you have an OB who understands your concerns and doesn't just write them off! It sounds like she is doing all the right tests and is super knowledgeable! I know it may be hard to step back from testing so often, but I'm with your husband on this one- just don't temp or ovulation track with OPKs for a month or two and DTD!! Lol good luck love!

We BD last night, the night before and we are going to do so again tonight. I still don't quite get how OPK's work.... does the positive this evening means I have ovulated or I'm about to ovulate? If I got twinges yesterday, I would have thought I would have ovulated then? I find it all confusing!


----------



## Shaele

rose-thank you! i was definitely glad my doc was so positive today...really helped my spirits....not that im glad to have to admit having problems conceiving....pride thing....but if it helps in the long run who cares....i try to tell myself that lol. i really hope all those cramps were you o ing! i have heard about the "girl" sperm being hardier but slower however i dont know if theres any truth in it. i hope so in your case though!

bselck-wow! i bet you are glad you are in your ttw after all that bding! heres hoping it pays off! also thank you for your comments about my doc app. i am really pleased with how it went. im hoping its just some problem with my hubbys sperm and can get cleared up with an antibiotic like my doc said might be the prob but im probably not that lucky lol. boy trying to find a place that does semen analysis is tough! i might try dh and your advice by leaving the test sticks and thermometer alone for a bit...i mean people got pregnant lots before those were even a thing so...meh i dunno. gonna attempt...

pompey-hi and welcome to this group of awesome ladies! from your first post it definitely sounds like you o'd to me. opks can be wonky in that they can give you multiple positive days. some people have longer surges and the surge hormone will still be in your system the next day. what you really need to pay attention to is the first day you received your positive. that day is most important because now you know youll o between 24-36 hours from then. thats like the beginning of your surge. any positive days after that would be mid or end surge. also i have learned that temping in addition to opks will help you pin point your o day if you get multiple positives in a row often because youll have a temp spike the day after you o. i know you said you didnt this month but if this time didnt work it might be worth trying next time if at least for your peace of mind &#9786;i hope that helps! but lets hope it doesnt come to that and af stays away!


----------



## rose.

Hi Pompey :)

Well we BD'd last night and another rise this morning so I'm pretty sure I have ovulated :) yay! My cm was really creamy by last night but I thought it would be best to do it again anyway. I only wish that DH had been in the mood the night before but never mind.


----------



## Velathria

Hi there just thought I'd check in. 
Rose-glad you o'd and hope you caught the egg. ^^ 
Me and DH always make sure we do it once more after just in case. It's always good to cover everhthing. ^^

Shelly- im glad you doc app went well hope that if I ever have to go to the doc that mine is that invested like yours. Hope then that everything works out :) 

Pompey- that sounds like you definitely ovulated. So congrats on that and hope you and DP caught the egg. :)


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi ladies. Welcome Pompey.

Shaele, glad to hear your doctors app went well and you'll be getting answers soon.

Bselk; welcome to the Tww!

Afm, 12dpo and AF is due tomorrow. Bfn on 10dpo so now I'm just waiting to see what happens tomorrow. I didn't get a BFP until AF was 1 week over due with ds so there may still be hope but I'm not too hopeful.


----------



## BSelck24

rose. said:


> Hi Pompey :)
> 
> Well we BD'd last night and another rise this morning so I'm pretty sure I have ovulated :) yay! My cm was really creamy by last night but I thought it would be best to do it again anyway. I only wish that DH had been in the mood the night before but never mind.

Rose good luck! The BDing and the CM sounds great!



Velathria said:


> Hi there just thought I'd check in.
> Rose-glad you o'd and hope you caught the egg. ^^
> Me and DH always make sure we do it once more after just in case. It's always good to cover everhthing. ^^
> 
> Shelly- im glad you doc app went well hope that if I ever have to go to the doc that mine is that invested like yours. Hope then that everything works out :)
> 
> Pompey- that sounds like you definitely ovulated. So congrats on that and hope you and DP caught the egg. :)

Velathria- how are you doing!? What DPO are you again? 



BabyDoll007 said:


> Hi ladies. Welcome Pompey.
> 
> Shaele, glad to hear your doctors app went well and you'll be getting answers soon.
> 
> Bselk; welcome to the Tww!
> 
> Afm, 12dpo and AF is due tomorrow. Bfn on 10dpo so now I'm just waiting to see what happens tomorrow. I didn't get a BFP until AF was 1 week over due with ds so there may still be hope but I'm not too hopeful.

Ahh Babydoll how exciting!! Please please please update tomorrow if AF comes or not! Its never over until AF comes!!

As for me, my fertility friend app said I should have ovulated on Tuesday, March 1st but I'm pretty 100% sure I ovulated yesterday, March 3rd. I don't know if it's because I'm paying more attention now, but I don't remember having as many ovulation pains as I did yesterday! I usually only get them on the left side, but this time is was both and they got stronger as the day went on. And today they're gone- so I must have ovulated yesterday. And since we didn't get to BD yesterday, we did this afternoon just in case.

Do you guys think that missing sex on the day of ovulation ruins my chances?


----------



## rose.

Thanks ladies :)
BSelck no, you're still good, you don't need to BD every day just every couple of days to be in with a really good chance. I didn't BD on the day of ovulation and FF says I have a 'good' chance


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks Rose!

How long are your cycles usually!? Now that you're past O, when will you be testing!?


----------



## Velathria

Bselck- I am now 4 dpo and not feeling anything.. except having a bit of cramps today. Got a doc app for Monday now to get checked out. Just to see if everything is alright. Hope nothing bad comes out.


----------



## Shaele

Velathria said:


> Thanks Velathria! I hope that you caught your eggie this month too! Hows the tww treating you? What do you do to keep yourself from testing too early? I ALWAYS do that to myself....and end up wasting money on frers.
> 
> Bselck- I think you'll be just fine skipping one day. Even my doc was like bding every day depletes the amount of sperm per um...load...heh...so she said to bd every other day. Perhaps that was just a personalized advice for me and my hubby to do but regardless i think you'll be just fine. She said sperm can live inside you for up to 72 hours wow! wish eggs could last that long...then this whole process might be easier!
> 
> babydoll-oooo so close...bselck is right you aren't out until af shows up. just keep positive i really hope af stays away for you! and yes please update us!
> 
> rose-that's great you o'd! now time for that tww...i think that might be the hardest part of this entire process. It's the only time where you just don't know. Like during your period you're like ok not pregnant...*grab pad* after period you are waiting for your ovulation *grab test*. then after multiple sexual encounters all you are left with is being clueless if it worked. and the unknown is SO HARD to deal with. i feel SO in control the rest of my cycle but the tww is really just out of anyone's control. i dunno if i'm the only one who feels that way. Anyway i really hope you caught your eggie!


----------



## rose.

Yes I feel the same shaele - I don't mind the first few days of the TWW as I feel relaxed knowing I've ovulated but once I get to wbout 4/5 dpo I get fed up of waiting. 

BSelck my LP is usually 12 days so AF is due on 15th. I'll probably wait until then to test or maybe the day after, unless I get a feeling that I'm pregnant.


----------



## Velathria

Shelly- I know what you mean.. after ovulation I am usually a bit relaxed because I'm glad I can take a break from all the dtd'ing but then after about a week I drive myself insane.. trying to pinpoint if the symptom I have is because I am pregnant or just pms. It's horrible. I try to keep myself busy with other Stuff so I don't test. 
Even when I think.. maybe I should test, I tell myself that it's not worth it. Because I'll just drive myself insane when it bfn because It could be too early.. so I try to wait for AF but as soon as it's just late by a day.. I grab that test and do it. 

It's weird I was 4 dpo yesterday but I had extreme cramps on my left side like ovulation pain. But I've had creamy cm...just I case me and DH dtd'd again. Besides that no sore bbs, been a bit touchy with anger lately. I get super angry about the smallest things. But besides that nothing. 

I really really hope this month is it.


----------



## pompeyvix

Yes, I agree Shaele, the TWW is a right pain. I have convinced myself so many times I've been pregnant only for AF to arrive. I remember having really really sore boobs when I was pregnant with Anabella, but that was about it. I felt normal in myself. However, I get sore boobs just before my period, so my pregnancy signs and period signs are pretty much the same.

I think there are a few of us in the TWW right now!

Today I am 1DPO ovulation according to FF. I have tender boobs today which is the first time in this cycle. Certainly nothing to be excited about as getting sore boobs around this time in my cycle is normal for me.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Yes Shaele, I agree. The tww is the only time we are out of control and left with not knowing. This tww for me has been pretty good - usually I drive myself mad with "if we conceived then the egg would here, and should be implanting, etc" this time I have been heaps more relaxed and not done that.

So today is CD 30 and 13 DPO. Usually I wake up with AF but nothing so far. It is still only early so she might hit through out the day - which would suck as I'm working later. But I have woken up feeling quite nauseous. Will wait a day or two to test again.


----------



## pompeyvix

BabyDoll007 said:


> Yes Shaele, I agree. The tww is the only time we are out of control and left with not knowing. This tww for me has been pretty good - usually I drive myself mad with "if we conceived then the egg would here, and should be implanting, etc" this time I have been heaps more relaxed and not done that.
> 
> So today is CD 30 and 13 DPO. Usually I wake up with AF but nothing so far. It is still only early so she might hit through out the day - which would suck as I'm working later. But I have woken up feeling quite nauseous. Will wait a day or two to test again.

Fingers crossed for you! Good signs so far :)


----------



## BSelck24

Pompey! Yes I am in the TWW with you! 2DPO today so super close to you!

Babydoll, can't wait for you to test again!

Do you ladies have any advice on drinking or not drinking alcohol during the TWW? I'm going out with some girlfriends tonight and as much as I want myself to stay calm, not stress about being pregnant, and live my normal life, I still don't want to hurt my chances for my BFP. I know I'm not pregnant yet as I'm just 2DPO, but I don't want to mess anything up!


----------



## rose.

BSelck I would just drink in moderation. If you do conceive this cycle the egg won't even have implanted yet so I very much doubt it will have any effect. If you are charting just bear in mind that alcohol might affect your temp, but as you have ovulated it's not really going to matter. Make the most of it, it might be your last drink for a while! :)


----------



## pompeyvix

BSelck24 said:


> Pompey! Yes I am in the TWW with you! 2DPO today so super close to you!
> 
> Babydoll, can't wait for you to test again!
> 
> Do you ladies have any advice on drinking or not drinking alcohol during the TWW? I'm going out with some girlfriends tonight and as much as I want myself to stay calm, not stress about being pregnant, and live my normal life, I still don't want to hurt my chances for my BFP. I know I'm not pregnant yet as I'm just 2DPO, but I don't want to mess anything up!

I must admit, being 18 months into TTC I think nothing of having a few drinks! Saying that, I very rarely drink , probably once a month, sometimes twice. However, I am going away with work tomorrow night and will be having a few drinks Monday night, so I will be 3 DPO at that point. 

I obviously don't want to advocate drinking or anything, but when I fell pregnant with my Daughter, the month she was conceived it was end of November / beginning December and I attended a few xmas parties. One night I had a LOT to drink and it didn't affect anything....

But I know you are not supposed too. Honestly, it's really up to you.

AFM - I wanted a have a cheeky BD tonight to cover all bases. But hubby was SO tired he turned me down!! He never ever turns that down! We BD before ovulation, but wanted to make sure we were ok in case I have ovulated late for some reason. But no, it's not meant to be. I;m away tomorrow - Tuesday so no more DTD anywhere near my fertile period.


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks ladies!! I'm thinking the same way! A drink is what I will have! I'm not going to stop living life as we all know how long it could take to TTC! I never drink either so this will be my one time :) have a good weekend ladies!!


----------



## Shaele

wow so many of you are in the tww! i think im the only one not lol. but will be soon....according to ff i will be o ing on monday but still using the opks and temping this cycle to finish it out. gonna try not doing any of that next cycle. hopefully there wont be a next cycle to worry about but yeah. i really wish the best for you all this month. that would be such great news if you each got a bfp =) 

bselck-i agree with all the other ladies...just in moderation. i read online once that the first week is your "safe week" where if you are smoking time to kick the habit, time so slow down on drinks if you enjoy that often, slow down on caffeine, quit doing drugs etc. it was especially geared to those who didnt know they were pregnant and continued to do those things during that time that the baby would likely still be ok and to stop asap. i hope you have a good time!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi just updating. Seems like AF has arrived. It's very light witch is very unusual for me and started about an hour into my shift at work which makes it very hard to stand all day.

Bselk, have fun and I'm sure a couple of drinks will be fine.


----------



## rose.

Happy Mother's Day to UK ladies :)


----------



## Velathria

Happy mothers day!! <3 got a beautiful drawing from my son. ^^ what did your children get you.. if they were able to?


----------



## Velathria

I didn't know I was pregnant with my son and I went to a few parties and got pretty drunk and my son is perfectly fine so your Def good. I don't think we should force it too much in tww. I am doing that now. I've been to careful the last few months and it ended up being for nothing so if I get pregnant then it will happen and no coffee, alcohol or anything else will jeopardize that. :) 

Babydoll- sorry the witch got you again :( I hate it. Hope next month works out for you 

AFM I am now at dpo 6.. :) not feeling anything yet except cramping. But that could be pms cramping.. trying not to symptom spot. Lol


----------



## slammerkin

Hey everyone. 4DPO here and feeling pretty relaxed. We didn't do it on O day either, last one was the morning before O. Sperm can even live five days I think, so we should still be covered.

I agree with living life and having a few drinks if you want in the TWW.


----------



## Velathria

Well maybe you'll get a girl ^^ I hear doing it before O can help with that ^^ 

Well then we are close with your timing. I am 6 dpo :) 

Hope you got that egg ^^


----------



## slammerkin

I wouldn't mind another girl, but would be happy with a boy too. DH would be a bit sad to not have a boy, but he'd still enjoy another girl. We are most definitely DONE after two kids, no matter the sex.


----------



## Velathria

Lol well who knows. I'd love a girl although a boy would probably be more fun for my son.


----------



## BabyDoll007

I'm the same slammerkin. No matter the sex of the next baby we are done. We'd love a girl but I think another boy would be heaps easier - we still have all of ds baby stuff but I'd love to go shopping for a girl.


----------



## rose.

Velathria my son gave me some lovely cards and chocolates :) Im very lucky! We went out for a nice pub lunch with DHs parents, and his brothers family. My parents are on holiday this week. 

This will also be our final baby. I had enough trouble persuading DH to have #2 there's no way he will go for 3 :haha:


----------



## Velathria

Babydoll- I totally agree. :) same Here ^^

Rose-aww that's so sweet :) my son has been actually really good today and I even got a lie in. Dh kept ds busy so I could sleep in and it amazing. :) we went out for dinner and also got some flowers from DH. :) 

I actually had a talk with DH about #3 but he just said I should slow down and we will see after we have #2 xD


----------



## rose.

It's lovely to have a lie in isn't it!! I had one (of sorts) - DH took DS downstairs but he kept coming up every so often. But it was nice not to have to get up. I came downstairs to complete chaos and mess everywhere though, even in the kitchen his toys were spread everywhere :haha: he's so messy at the moment, he has this thing about spreading as many toys out as possible. It drives me mad!

glad you had a nice meal out too. I am on a diet this week so it was nice to have a naughty day. I have been putting off losing a few pounds ever since Xmas but it's taking so long to conceive I thought I really needed to start doing something about it


----------



## Velathria

Hahaha I had the same. Everything looked like a disaster xD my son is doing the same but he is a good boy and cleans up most of it when I tell him to. 
Lol my son usually comes up and wakes me every so often but thank god he didn't yesterday.


----------



## rose.

I've been trying to teach mine to tidy up but he's not very good at listening sometimes :haha: hopefully once he's a bit older he will be better at tidying.

I really don't think I'm going to be able to wait to test until after AF is due - I've got a massive urge to POAS already :haha:


----------



## slammerkin

Well it wasn't mother's day here in the States, and it was a tough weekend for me. I was just so cranky and annoyed and pissed off with my poor DD all weekend. She was driving me crazy, but it wasn't really her fault. I lost my cool a few times. And then last night we were on the mend and having a good time in the evening, and getting ready for bed...when she fell off the stool in the bathroom (she had rushed in there to climb on it and turn on the light herself) and she bit her bottom lip really hard, puncturing it with both her big top teeth. A very bloody and sad baby, poor poor thing. She's gonna be so sore and have a terrible swollen lip I'm sure. Kind of glad to be at work today so I can have some time off and hopefully be more patient with her tonight.


----------



## rose.

Oh poor Ava! Hope her lip feels better soon. My son has been testing my patience a lot today, ignoring me, whinging and generally being a pain in the bum! He's gone for a nap now so hopefully he wakes up in a better mood. I have a days holiday today so it's a shame he's not in a better mood. I know what you feel about being glad to go to work sometimes - it can be tough dealing with a cranky toddler, as much as we love them :)


----------



## BSelck24

Aww poor Ava! Yes I feel like since our little ones come to us as their mothers so much more often, we have the ability to get irritated more quickly!!



Velathria said:


> Babydoll- I totally agree. :) same Here ^^
> 
> Rose-aww that's so sweet :) my son has been actually really good today and I even got a lie in. Dh kept ds busy so I could sleep in and it amazing. :) we went out for dinner and also got some flowers from DH. :)
> 
> I actually had a talk with DH about #3 but he just said I should slow down and we will see after we have #2 xD


So I loved hearing guys were "getting a lie in"! I could not figure out why you needed to lie to your kids!! And then I finally realized you were talking about getting a nap in for your Mothers Day!! :haha: I was laughing so hard!

As for me, I'm only 4DPO today but I have been writing down anything out of the ordinary on my app just to have comparison info! I don't even know if it's possible to have any symptoms this early, so I won't call them that- 

But the differences I've noticed this month after O have been:

a light, continuous pain or cramping near my left ovary
A slight sensitivity to certain smells
Last night I got in a huggggge fight with my DH over literally nothing
And just today, more frequent trips to the bathroom!

Just keeping you all up to date!


----------



## BSelck24

Oh and nipples! Sensitive nipples since 1dpo!! Not the whole boob, just the nipples!


----------



## Shaele

hey everyone! hope to all those who celebrated mothers day had a good one! us states have to wait until may. but it sounds like you got some really sweet gifts. im looking forward to when my daughter understands all that. for now its all on hubby lol. 

slammerkin-omg poor baby...so sorry to hear that happen to her! i hope she feels better fast. inside mouth injuries tend to heal quicker than other areas but im sure it still is very sore and tender.

bselck-those sound like very promising symptoms! would be really cool for you to get bfp first month off mirena!

as for me this might be a tmi post so heres my warning...TMI ALERT.....continue reading at your own risk....
for those who have been following my story know i recently went to the doc and she said i might not be o ing since i lack cm of any kind. fertility friend based on my previous cycles predicted i would o today. well im still getting negative opks so no o yet and its getting pretty late in the cycle for me. regardless dh and i have been bding. and i have been using preseed to counter my non existent cm. so last night we bd with preseed. tonight when i went wee on the potty i wiped and got a huge amount of slimy goop ive never seen before except when i lost my mucus plug before i had dd. it was stretchy and had this slight pinkish tint to it..very slight but mostly was clear. having never experienced this sort of thing before i dont know if it was leftover husband stuff and preseed mix or could it be ewcm? like i said no positive opk yet. but i dunno how to tell the difference. the rest of the night i can feel stuff sliding out down there....like i have my period but no blood obviously. i know im so sorry for the images. anyone have any experience in that? i wouldnt normally bother asking but since theres a slight chance could be fertile cm then its a big deal for me lol.


----------



## hunni12

I'm baaaaaaccccckk and have so much catching up to do lol.:haha:


@Sha: Sounds to me like ewcm, you can get it before, during, and after O.

Afm, i finally got my hsg done last week. Omg it was so painful and probably something I will never do again:nope::haha:.

I did not spot afterwards my ass was really bleeding as if I had another period, but that stopped saturday night.

So first pic is my opk from yesterday cd 13 about 2pm and 2nd pic is now at cd14 just a few mins ago so around 8pm.
 



Attached Files:







cd13.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20160307_202632.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mod19

Hi guys...can I join?

Bsleck hi! How's your little man progressing? Is he catching up on milestones?

Our dd is 10 months old and decided last week to ttc #2. I've had 2 ectopics before having dd and (forgot the word) an empty sack 2 months after having her. But we're ready to jump back in! Bought a box of opks to start using next cycle and stocked up on prenatal and Folate to start getting everything ready to start trying. 

Have there been any lucky ladies since this thread was started? Lazy alert: I did not read through the thread first.


----------



## rose.

BSelck it's funny how there are different phrases in different countries. Nap in sounds strange to me :haha:

Shaele it sounds like EWCM or left over man stuff. Sometimes I get blobs of it after we have DTD especially when we have used lubricant. Hopefully it's ewcm in your case!

My son was up every 2 hours last night with a tummy ache, poor thing. I'm exhausted! He ended up in my bed from 4am and we just got up, it's very unusual for him to sleep in. However this means my temp is crazy this morning. Oh well - it doesn't really mean much at this point. Luckily he says he is feeling better this morning


----------



## rose.

Welcome mod19! Yes i think a few have been lucky :)


----------



## Velathria

Hey ladies had my doc appt. Yesterday and got lots of blood taken to have pretty much everything tested. ^^ and got an ultrasound prescribed.. won't be getting the appt until a few months though -.- 

But got myself cb opk and a bbt thermometer. So ready to take this on. See if I am ovulating or not. ^^ 
Gonna get some preseed too so there will be a good envoirement in there for the swimmers ^^ 

Welcome mod19. 

Shaele - Def sound like ewcm. Hope it is. Good luck and hopefully you catch that egg. ^^

Rose- I know that feeling with son. Mine was up all night with pains in his leg. He is growing again and his always hurt so bad. Poor baby.


----------



## slammerkin

Shaele - sounds like EWCM.

Oh, for the "lie in" - the equivalent US phrase would be "sleeping in" - as in sleeping late in the morning - at at least relaxing in bed in the morning. Since DH is Irish and I lived there for a little while I'm familiar with the phrase, lol. 

6 DPO. Trying not to think about it too much!


----------



## Velathria

Hahaha wow alot of Irish here. ^^ or UK. 
I feel you slammerkin.. 8 dpo and I can't wait. I wanna see if af comes or not.


----------



## Shaele

Welcome back hunni! Was wondering what happened to you. What were the results of your test? 

Hi and welcome mod19! A few have gotten their bfp here. Most of us are still trying tho and we are glad to have you join us. 

Velathria glad you went to see the doc too. It was a big step for me and I feel takes some courage to admit sometimes you need help at least in my opinion. So way to go! Hopefully we both get some answers. 
Baby doll I am really sorry to hear af showed up...really not cool. Hopefully next month *hug* 

To the rest of you still in your tww stay strong and good luck!


----------



## Velathria

Shaele- it is pretty hard to go to the doc. It's horrible to find out that you as a woman can't do the one thing you were made to do unless with a little help. But it also made me feel better because at least I feel like I might be getting my bfp soon then ^^


----------



## BSelck24

mod19 said:


> Hi guys...can I join?
> 
> Bsleck hi! How's your little man progressing? Is he catching up on milestones?
> 
> Our dd is 10 months old and decided last week to ttc #2. I've had 2 ectopics before having dd and (forgot the word) an empty sack 2 months after having her. But we're ready to jump back in! Bought a box of opks to start using next cycle and stocked up on prenatal and Folate to start getting everything ready to start trying.
> 
> Have there been any lucky ladies since this thread was started? Lazy alert: I did not read through the thread first.


Mod!! Omg hi! How are you!? Your profile pic of your lil girl is adorable!! Yes - Zackary is amazing us and truly having no complications to being born so preemie! He is now 14 months old (10 months adjusted as was due near your daughter lol) so the Dr said another couple months and he should be walking :) right as his 1st birthday approached I started really wanting to be pregnant again and have another baby! It took a few months for hubby to get on board lol but finally got my Mirena IUD removed Feb 18th! So this will be my first month testing!! Im so excited!

We have had Jenny, one of our group members pregnant- and we're waiting for an update for Babydoll (who I think is prego too!) 

Shaele- I would prob say a mix of preseed and ewcm. So that's a good sign! Any chance you just missed your O surge on the tests but u actually ovulated? Sounds like you are BDing at the perfect times!

And Slammer- thank you for clearing up the "lie in" for me lol 

I'm right behind you and 5dpo and will be testing in the 17th :)


----------



## Velathria

Bselck- I am dpo 9 and will be testing on 14th ... so will be a bit earlier. Hoping we both get a bfp ^^ 
Hope there will be more bfps here ^^


----------



## slammerkin

7 DPO, woop woop! DH admitted last night that he's bummed he didn't knock me up on the first try, like with DD. He enjoys making a joke whenever someone asks him how long it took for us to get pregnant - he says "about two minutes!" Ha! I know we were very very lucky to have it happen so quick with our first.


----------



## BSelck24

Velathria- 9dpo!! Woo hoo you're almost there!! Feeling anything new?

Slammer- when are you testing!? I,m going to try to wait until 14dpo!!


----------



## Velathria

Bselck-nothing yet... no sore bbs or anything... maybe its still too early.. I won't test unless my AF is late. 

Slammerkin- it sucks.. I thought the same thing cause with my son we got pregnant on the first try too.. it's weird that's it taking so long for number two. :(


----------



## mod19

BSelck24 said:


> mod19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys...can I join?
> 
> Bsleck hi! How's your little man progressing? Is he catching up on milestones?
> 
> Our dd is 10 months old and decided last week to ttc #2. I've had 2 ectopics before having dd and (forgot the word) an empty sack 2 months after having her. But we're ready to jump back in! Bought a box of opks to start using next cycle and stocked up on prenatal and Folate to start getting everything ready to start trying.
> 
> Have there been any lucky ladies since this thread was started? Lazy alert: I did not read through the thread first.
> 
> 
> Mod!! Omg hi! How are you!? Your profile pic of your lil girl is adorable!! Yes - Zackary is amazing us and truly having no complications to being born so preemie! He is now 14 months old (10 months adjusted as was due near your daughter lol) so the Dr said another couple months and he should be walking :) right as his 1st birthday approached I started really wanting to be pregnant again and have another baby! It took a few months for hubby to get on board lol but finally got my Mirena IUD removed Feb 18th! So this will be my first month testing!! Im so excited!
> 
> We have had Jenny, one of our group members pregnant- and we're waiting for an update for Babydoll (who I think is prego too!)
> 
> Shaele- I would prob say a mix of preseed and ewcm. So that's a good sign! Any chance you just missed your O surge on the tests but u actually ovulated? Sounds like you are BDing at the perfect times!
> 
> And Slammer- thank you for clearing up the "lie in" for me lol
> 
> I'm right behind you and 5dpo and will be testing in the 17th :)Click to expand...

That's so awesome! I'm so happy that he progressed so well with the odds being against him! 

Last month I had the urge to be pregnant so I finally brought it up to dh last week and his response was "you know I don't have a problem with that", so after af comes this month will be out official first month of trying. We weren't preventing since dd, but after having another loss after her I kind of shut down on the baby thing. I'm hoping we have a bfp by her birthday at the end of April so we can surprise my parents since they're driving down for her birthday, but I know the odds are against me for that. But we'll see.

Unfortunately I have no idea what cd I'm on as I haven't kept track since having dd, but and am jumping back in full force. The only thing different is I won't have clomid this go round. Due in June for my yearly and if it hasn't happened by then am going to ask her for it then.

Has anyone else in this thread suffered from infertility in the past?


----------



## Shaele

well i FINALLY got my positive opk today. dunno what is going on with that...maybe i stressed myself out about going to the doctors so much it funked up my cycle? i dont know if thats even logical. anyway its here now and i have to work with what i got. it would be my luck that hubby is going for his semen analysis tomorrow too when im supposed to o. *grumble*

at least im feeling not alone....seems like a lot of us had np getting pregnant the first time but the second one is making us work for it!

mod19 to answer your question i didnt think i would have to deal with infertility as it seemed the first time all i did was sneeze and got pregnant. but trying for the second is proving otherwise. i havent been diagnosed with it but have been to the doctor recently and if i get my period this month due to no conception they are going to start doing some tests cause we have been trying for 6mo so far which granted isnt that long compared to some but we want to make sure there are no problems now then waiting and finding out later in case.


----------



## mod19

Shaele yah for positive opks. Poor timing on the semen analysis timing though. Dh was scheduled for one but didn't end up having to do it. I had an hsg done and we got pregnant that cycle. Ended up ectopic in the tube that had the tiniest opening from previous surgeries, but it worked. 

I did end up taking clomid to conceive dd. That along with preseed and bd like crazy and softcups and opks...but it worked! I took it on like it was going out if style. Except for temping, I'm not good at that. Especially now with dd waking up around 4am every morning.


----------



## Velathria

I never thought it take this long either.. I got pregnant the first month with my son and now it's taking forever. It's been 6 months with nothing. Been to the doc now too hopefully that will help get a bfp. 

Shaele- congrats on the positive opk ^^ sucks though with the SA... have you dtd enough before?


----------



## rose.

It took me 6 months with my son and this is my sixth month. I don't feel like this month is going to be it, but I didn't when I was pregnant with my son either. So who knows!
I'm having that weird light bleeding again so I'm going to switch vitamins (I have seen quite a few reviews where people have had similar problems on Pregnacare -
Perhaps they don't suit me) and it only started since I started the vitamins. It seems ridiculous to me that vitamins could cause this but I literally can't think of any other reason as I think im still ovulating going by my charts. If I don't get pg this month I'm going to book a Drs appointment


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!

Sorry rose about the bleeding I had to recently switch my vitamins too Bc it had my cycle everywhere, either early or too early and I seem to keep missing ovulation, hope it gets better for you when you change, what kind do you have your eye on? 

Velathria: hope the doc appt. helps. Our bodies def have a mind other then the one we use, I know exactly how you feel. FX that it won't take 6 months now.

Shaele: YAYY for + opk!! My DH was out of town for mine too...I was so depressed ab it that he drove home everyday for 3 hrs unit that opks went back blank and boy was he waiting for it to go back blank :haha: 

Well ladies I tested 2 days early only Bc I was in Wal mart and "just happened" to walk by the hpt :blush: and ended up buying the frer 5 days early test" can you ladies tell me what do you all think being that it is 3am in the morning when I tested my eyes are still adjusting to opening seem like.....


View attachment 933590


----------



## nevergivingup

View attachment 933596


----------



## rose.

That's interesting that vitamins had a similar effect on you! I'm just going back to plain and simple folic acid, I eat lots of fruit veg etc so probably don't need the extra vits. I just gave them a try because I got pregnant with my son when I used them. 

That definitely looks positive to me :) yay! Congrats


----------



## slammerkin

That looks positive to me nevergivingup! How many DPO are you?

I'm testing Sunday if my temp doesn't drop. I hate to be a symptom spotter (because I think it leads to so much disappointment for most people) but I am having serious cramps this morning. I had a little bit of throbbing pain last night, and two days ago, but this is much stronger. Definitely didn't have this last cycle.


----------



## slammerkin

I'm also siiiiiick. I thought I escaped it after I had a mild sore throat on Monday, which disappeared Tues. But last night it came on with a vengeance. Slept horribly, ugh. And DH is about to start 5 nights of work in a row. Give me strength...


----------



## Velathria

nevergivingup- Thats def positive ^^ yay congrats :) hope it gets nice and dark. What dpo are you? 

All this no symptoms of mine make me wanna test early too XD and i can't help feeling positive this month :) i dont want to get disappointed again. 

So i get where you are coming from Slammerkin. But your symptoms def sound promising. :) 

Had a vivid dream that i got my bfp and literally jumped on top of my DF and told him we are pregnant but then woke up and the disappointment hit me hard. Suddenly i was a fat, hairy truck driver XD XD :rofl: 

Def haven't had crazy dreams like that before. Hope that bfp dream is just a sign that my body is trying to tell me something. ^^


----------



## BSelck24

Nevergivingup!!!! No need to tweak it! That is CLEARLY positive!! Amazing news!! So extremely happy for you!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Rose I agree with the folic acid. ESP if you eat plenty vits already!! I know exactly how you feel Bc last month I thought I had caught it but I think my sinus infection had something to do with messing up my cycle.

But I'm 12DPO my testing date isn't until the 12th so I'm not going to test anymore until then in hopes it gets darker. 

Slammerkin I hope you feel better Bc it's tough being sick. And working around DH schedule when TTC. Fx for you 

Velathria; I love having those dreams I do believe that they were always trying to tell me something!! I had 2 dreams a month separate from each other about me holding or BF my infant daughter. As much as I want a boy I hope the dream is true.

AFM: to be honest Bc I had 3 m/c's I'm now checking my underwear every 5 mins now that the test came out positive in fear of seeing red. This is the part of the TTC process that have me terrified. 

Good luck to you ladies!!! FX FOR YOU ALL


----------



## nevergivingup

bselck24 said:


> nevergivingup!!!! No need to tweak it! That is clearly positive!! Amazing news!! So extremely happy for you!!

thanks bselk24!!! &#128536;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## rose.

I hope you have a lovely sticky bean :)


----------



## BSelck24

Velathria your dream is cracking me up!! :haha:


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi all! Sorry for being MIA. Since I had AF for my birthday I figured I'd go all out and at dinner consumed 2 bottles of wine :blush: and then the next day we went up the coast to see my sisters new unit - she's, her DH and dd have just moved from mums and into a unit at a hotel/resort and yesterday I put my Xmas gift cards towards a new coffee machine. So after my mini half week break - mostly because I was being a bit of a brat and was really down after my birthday as DH (and everyone else) forgot to get a cake or anything remotely birthday-ish. I'm now over it and back ready to add another addition to our family before my next birthday!

Congratulations Nevergivingup!!!! That's definitely positive!!!!!


----------



## Shaele

wow nevergivingup! that definitely looks positive to me! CONGRATS!!!!!!:happydance: That's super fantastic very happy for you! I really hope it is a sticky one too =) can't wait to see the line get darker for sure! 

slammerkin-so sorry to hear you aren't feeling well...tho if it helps i hear that's a good sign. I've read a lot of people get sinus infection/flu like symptoms as an early pregnancy symptom! why i am not sure! lol. And taking care of a toddler is definitely not easy when you are sick... especially one who has a sore lip =/ how is she doing with that btw? Good luck while dh is away!!

velathria-what an awesome dream! I'm really hoping it comes true for you!!!! (the bfp not the truck driver lmao). my dh had a dream last cycle where he was holding our new baby. unfortunately for us it didn't happen but they still are a good omen imo! 

babydoll-its normal you felt like that....esp around your bday and no cake??!?!?! what?!?!! i don't blame you. but you bounce back really well and I'm very happy you are so excited to try again...here's hoping for next cycle!!!!

As for me...good news and bad...the good news is dh didn't have his semen analysis today so that means we can bd tonight with full um...i guess potency? Which is great because i got my positive opk yesterday and im feeling really bad pms-like cramps tonight. i also broke out on my chin like i'm 13 again wtf. im not feeling so sexy but dh don't care lol. anyway that's kind of also the bad news...since he yanno...didn't get it done. what happened was since this is the first time we are doing anything like this we really had no idea what to do. my doctor told me to go to a urologist. well i called up a bunch of urologists and this one didn't take our insurance and that one didn't do SA's and problem after problem. so then i found a lab that does all kinds of things like this. i was like ok bingo! i made him an appointment and sent him off today. he came back like 5 min later and i was like...well that was fast...>.> lol and he goes yeah we made a mistake. and he pulls out a cup that they gave him. he said they told him he has to give the sample at home and bring it in to them instead of doing it there. so he plans on doing it saturday so that we don't miss my fertile window. so i guess it works out. i just wanted to know the results by then!


----------



## BSelck24

BabyDoll007 said:


> Hi all! Sorry for being MIA. Since I had AF for my birthday I figured I'd go all out and at dinner consumed 2 bottles of wine :blush: and then the next day we went up the coast to see my sisters new unit - she's, her DH and dd have just moved from mums and into a unit at a hotel/resort and yesterday I put my Xmas gift cards towards a new coffee machine. So after my mini half week break - mostly because I was being a bit of a brat and was really down after my birthday as DH (and everyone else) forgot to get a cake or anything remotely birthday-ish. I'm now over it and back ready to add another addition to our family before my next birthday!
> 
> Congratulations Nevergivingup!!!! That's definitely positive!!!!!


Babydoll oh no!! I didn't know AF hit you! And on your birthday, how rude! You definitely deserved a great break and wine will solve all problems lol so glad you are back in action and staying positive!



Shaele said:


> wow nevergivingup! that definitely looks positive to me! CONGRATS!!!!!!:happydance: That's super fantastic very happy for you! I really hope it is a sticky one too =) can't wait to see the line get darker for sure!
> 
> As for me...good news and bad...the good news is dh didn't have his semen analysis today so that means we can bd tonight with full um...i guess potency? Which is great because i got my positive opk yesterday and im feeling really bad pms-like cramps tonight. i also broke out on my chin like i'm 13 again wtf. im not feeling so sexy but dh don't care lol. anyway that's kind of also the bad news...since he yanno...didn't get it done. what happened was since this is the first time we are doing anything like this we really had no idea what to do. my doctor told me to go to a urologist. well i called up a bunch of urologists and this one didn't take our insurance and that one didn't do SA's and problem after problem. so then i found a lab that does all kinds of things like this. i was like ok bingo! i made him an appointment and sent him off today. he came back like 5 min later and i was like...well that was fast...>.> lol and he goes yeah we made a mistake. and he pulls out a cup that they gave him. he said they told him he has to give the sample at home and bring it in to them instead of doing it there. so he plans on doing it saturday so that we don't miss my fertile window. so i guess it works out. i just wanted to know the results by then!

And Shaele! I actually think the change of your husbands SA is a blessing in disguise! It still allows for the test to happen but at the same time allows you to BD in your fertile window!! Woo hoo!

7dpo today for me and I'm just now starting to feel exhausted. I even stayed home from the gym today and took a nap with my son! (Usually I cannot fall asleep during the day). Wishing all of us lots of baby dust!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Shaele: WOHOOO for positive opk!!! I'll take that one pimple compared to my 5 that just popped out of nowhere.....I look in the mirror and yell at them "why are you here, no one wants you here!" :haha: but i just tell myself they're part of the process....glad to hear they push back the analysis so BD away!!!! FX AND BABY DUST YOUR WAY!!!!!

Bselk24: 8DPO....You're halfway through your 2ww!!! Those baby hormones maybe now starting to settle in!!! FX!!!

AFM: took another test this morning and it got darker!!!! :happydance: tomorrow is my official testing day, haven't set my doc appt. yet, waiting til after AF date.


----------



## rose.

That's great nevergivingup! :)

Ugh I have a breakout of spots too!! Yuck. Luckily I'm not trying to have sex with DH at the moment so I don't care :haha: 

My cm has returned, very wet and creamy. I hope it stays this way as it was like that when I got pregnant with my son! I am still not massively hopeful about this cycle but suppose a few unusual signs are a step in the right direction.

Baby doll my husband is crap at sorting out cards cakes etc for birthdays too. He usually ends up buying something on the morning of the event from the supermarket. I'm used to it now but I do sometimes wish he would make more effort!!


----------



## Velathria

Hey ladies.. I'd answer to everyone but I am so tired.. surprised I'm even answering right now xD 

I could just pass out here on table but I have a little wild 4 year old to take care of. 

Quick question: I'm 11 dpo and my cervix is high and soft and I think closed as far I felt it. Also had cramping after I was touching around in there.is that a good sign or not?


----------



## slammerkin

Aw, babydoll, sometimes you just need to have a little pity party and then pick yourself back up! 

Shaele, DD's lip is good! I think it wasn't as bad as it initially looked, phew! I agree, that's sort of lucky timing that you're able to get in your BD before DH gets his analysis. Wouldn't it just be perfect if this ended up being your lucky cycle??

BSelck - glad you got in a nap...sometimes you just need it!

Nevergivingup - yay for a darker test! Congrats congrats congrats!

Velathria - I'm not sure on the cervix. I don't really track cervical position etc. 

AFM, I'm also breaking out, ugh! Still sick. Sore throat, cough, stuffy nose. But at least I slept a bit better last night after dosing myself up with some medicine. I'm working from home today and might sign off a few hours early.

I also normally work from home on Thursdays, and we frequently take a BD break on those days. DH put the moves on yesterday, and I really wasn't feeling it due to being sick, but went ahead with it anyway. Blahhhhh some of our worst sex, lol. Should have skipped it!


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies!! 

Velathria- I'm actually not sure on the cervix question sorry! Can't wait until more if us start testing soon!

Not much to report today- I'm not feeling as bloated or crampy, just tired! And I feel like I've been eating nonstop! Ugh lol. So I might try to sneak in a test this Sunday (at 10dpo) because my mo is here visiting and doesn't even know we've started trying for baby #2. I think it would be amazing if it were positive and I could show my mom before she leaves in person!
But I'm not going to get my hopes up if it's not, as that is still early and will then retest on Wednesday.

Sending everyone a ton of baby dust!!


----------



## BSelck24

Slammer- I just opened your chart to learn more and saw your temps are still high! This is a good thing right!? And then I noticed on your past charts that if it does drop, it drops at 10dpo nearly every time, so tomorrow will be HUGE for you!! Thinking of you tonight!! :hugs:


----------



## slammerkin

Bselck, funny I was going back and looking for the same pattern on my charts! Trying to decide if I'd go ahead and test tomorrow or wait until Sunday...


----------



## Velathria

slammer- good luck on tomorrow. hope you get that bfp lol hope the temp stays up. 
shaele- Sorry didn't answer before. I feel a bit better now :) luckily you guys can BD now again :) and won't miss the fertile window. Lol i've read a lot about SA being like that but i think it depends where you go? Don't know lol.. We aren't that far but they told us that when i get seen for my ultrasound that the next step would be my DF having to come in for a SA. so let me know how it went for your DH and you :) 


Having slight cramps now.. Hoping it's not Pre-AF cramps. I only have till monday and then Af should show up. Guess i'll see. :) :dust: lots of dust to everyone who is going to be testing soon :)


----------



## rose.

I agree your chart looks great Slammerkin! Fingers crossed for you tomorrow :)


----------



## pompeyvix

Been so busy with work and not been on here for ages!

Congratulations nevergivingup! Amazing news :happydance:

Slammerkin - the signs are good, I have everything crossed for you :)

Bselck24 - definitely worth testing, but it will unlikely show anything. How amazing would it be to share such news with your mum though before she leaves.

rose - I really hope the cm sign for you is a positive one, especially as that happened the month you conceived your son.

Velathris - I am clueless when it comes to cervix checking I'm afraid. I never ever check mine!

Shaele - deffo good news that the semen analysis didn't take place as it allows you to get in some good old baby making beforehand :) Interestingly enough when my hubby had to have his tested, he had to do the deed in the hospital toilet. He said it was awful!!

Babydoll - my husband is very thoughtless too. He just doesn't have a thoughtful gene in his body. Been together 14 years now and I'm used to it! Happy belated birthday and sorry AF got you :hugs:

AFM - I am CD28 today and 7DPO. I have sore boobs today, but that's pretty standard for me. I have gotten so excited over the past year or so thinking that I could be pregnant, that I refuse to even hope anymore. I am interested in my luteal phase though, as I reckon it's short, hence me struggling to conceive. Find out soon enough!


----------



## nevergivingup

Fx for all these testers in here that's coming up!!!! I'm so ready to see these BFP that's going to be flowing in!!!!


----------



## Shaele

wow ladies you all are having some really promising symptoms! makes me really excited to hear your results too!

velathria- glad you are feeling better! sorry to have to answer your question about the cervix like everyone else in that i dont know either =/ i used to only use opks and just recently added temping to my routine...havent gotten to cervix positions. i hope that high means a good sign! also i definitely will update when we find out results of dh SA. hes going to do his thing tomorrow....i dont think hes too excited about it though lol. he sighs and groans every time he looks at the specimen cup they gave him to use.

slammerkin-glad to hear dd is doing better! and yes it would be amazing to have this be our lucky cycle. this time i o'd pretty late...most likly cd 22 and i looked back to see when i o'd when i got pregnant with dd and it was also cd 22....so maybe......in any case hope you feel better soon and make sure to let us know about your results if you decide to test soon!

bselck- sounds all promising! that would be really great if you could surprise your mom with the good news before she goes. i hope you can! let us know what happens!

pompey-welcome back! my goodness your poor dh...that must have been terrible! honestly who would get in the mood in THAT atmosphere...but you gotta do what you gotta do i guess lol. sounds like you are having some good symptoms fingers crossed!

update on me-i unfortunately threw out my back. its terrible. cant bend over at all and you all know how hard it is taking care of a toddler if you cant bend over. been popping ibuprofen pills but they only give such little relief. i need something a bit stronger to get through my day. dh been trying to help. got him to clean up after dinner. i went and got laundry out of dryer and he said he would have done that. hes been so helpful im thinking i should "throw out my back" more often lol. no but in all seriousness ouch not fun. it really really sucks. simple things like sitting down to use the toilet are agony. on top of it all dd has contracted the disease coxsackie...more commonly known as hand foot and mouth disease. for those who havent heard of it its where you get this rash of small red bumps and blisters on your...you guessed it...hands feet and mouth. it looks quite terrible...like her hands look like they got burnt with all the blisters on them but it doesnt seem to cause any pain or irritation which is good. she did get a pretty high fever in the beginning though from it and she has the rash inside her mouth which sometimes makes her not want to eat. doc also said cold drinks would be more soothing too. but other than that its viral so theres nothing doctors can do to cure it and it can last a long time. its also highly contagious so we were going to the st patricks day parade with some friends this saturday near their house but they have small children too and we dont want to risk exposure to them. fun times. i hope you all are having a better time than i am lol.


----------



## pompeyvix

So AF got me today. Feeling down because although I had a perfect 28 day cycle and I ovulated, my luteal phase was just 7 days. If that's the norm for me, it's no wonder I'm not falling pregnant! 

So I need to improve my lp. I'm already taking b6 and b complex vitamins, but can anyone suggest anything else can I do to lengthen my luteal phase? 

Feeling a bit hopeless to be honest &#55357;&#56897;


----------



## slammerkin

Shaele - sorry to hear about your back and DD's sickness! That sounds a real ball of fun - not!

Pompeyvix - I'm sorry. :hugs: I think maybe Magnesium helps too? There's a FB group I'm in that recommends reading a book called Period Repair Manual so maybe check that out.

As for me - tested today and BFN (10 DPO). I knew I shouldn't have done it. There's still a little hope, but I wish I would have waited.


----------



## Velathria

pompey- I'm sorry you got disappointed and AF came... sorry don't know much about lengthenening your LP... Did you google a bit about it? Have you seen a doc about it maybe?

Shelly- Sorry you threw out your back... that sounds extremely painful. I am a big baby with pain XD But i guess we can't with our little angels *cough* devils *cough* 
XD 

anyway hope your daughter doesn't have that disease too long and awww my son would be devastated if he couldn't go. Your poor girl. 
Good you have such a thoughtful DH.. I know about still doing stuff. When my DF says that i should sit down and relax i still get up and clean something. I feel so weird if i'm sitting down doing nothing... lol 

Slammer- XD POAS strikes again XD i almost tested this morning XD but i control myself. Sorry its a BFN.. maybe its just too early. :) AF isnt here yet so there is hope :) Any symptoms?

AFM Cervix was still up last night. We finally got to do DF's fav position because it didn't hurt :happydance: but i am having slight cramps here and there still.. feel like i'm out.. But weirdly i didnt have any other pms symptoms this month... I do have creamy CM but not alot.. And they always say when your pregnant you have a lot of watery cm and i don't and i am slightly worried about that. 

Anyone got pregnant and didn't have that right away?

I just want monday to come so i know.


----------



## rose.

Sorry about your back Shelly looking after a toddler with a bad back is certainly no fun! I hope it gets better soon. Also sorry to hear about your LO having HFM - my son had that last year and I got it, he was fine after a couple of days but I had horrid blisters on my tongue for ages, it was very painful. Strangely we didn't get the spots on the hands and feet, just the mouth! I assume we got a mild strain of it.

Pompey sorry to hear AF got you. I would definitely book a Drs appointment in sure they can help with something to lengthen your LP. I have also seen lots of threads about this on the forum so hopefully you can find some which are helpful. 

Velathria you're so nearly there! My AF is due on Tuesday. I was going to let myself test tomorrow but now I'm scared :haha: don't know what would be worse at the mo, ruining my dreams early by getting a bfn or waiting until Tuesday and getting AF. I'll see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Oh no Shaele. Doesn't sound like your having fun with your back and dd having HF&M. Hopefully your all feeling better really soon.

Good luck to all that are testing soon! I would love to see BFP'S from all of you! 

Pompey I'm sorry AF got you. Hopefully you can get some help and lengthen your lp.

Afm, cd 8 and getting ready to head into my fertile window.


----------



## Velathria

Rose- that's exactly the way I feel :rofl: I don't want to be disappointed again.. waaah I wanna rip my hair out from all this frustration... :wacko: 

and I hate ttc.. :hissy:

I just want to be done...:sad1:


----------



## Shaele

thanks for all the well wishes! feeling a bit better today thankfully but still difficult to bend over. i made dh do most of the diaper changes today he wasnt thrilled lol. you all are so awesome. sometimes i wish we could all meet up and have drinks (cause yanno thats the best thing for ttc) and talk in person. meet each others kids that we talk about. put a face to the names. but considering a lot of you are in different countries than me well...this website will do lol. anywhos....

pompey im really sorry af showed up...=/ has 7 days always been the length of your lp? if not this just might have been a fluke cycle. if so then i would ask your doctor what things you could try. i dont know anything about how to lengthen that phase but am curious to find out! last cycle for me my lp was only 10 days so i need to make mine longer too. (thats what he said?) sorry bad joke. >.< stay strong...it will happen! dont feel hopeless. at least you are ovulating and thats half the battle!

slammerkin-sorry for your bfn today but theres still hope. your temp is still high! hoping for you...

velathria- thank you! yes yesterday was tough having to do everything for dd by myself while dh was at work but i had to pull through. made him make up for it today mwahaha. i think you still have a good chance for a bfp. you are having very promising symptoms stay positive! it most definitely is frustrating. thats why i came on this site in the first place because i had no one to vent to. dh doesnt understand the toll this takes and seeing that bfn every month you tried your best to get a bfp and having no idea how to better for next time. he keeps telling me its random its random and then goes on to playing a video game or something. it just doesnt affect him like it does me. i needed people who understood and felt the same way. and i found all you awesome gals. =) so im just here telling you i know. i understand. and its going to be ok. we can do this. we've done it before we can do it again. *hug*

rose-thank you! yes sounds like your son did catch a milder strand. doc told me there are many so thats why people can catch it over again unlike other virals like chicken pox. i keep thinking dd will get better quick because she didnt get any spots on her feet but i looked today and there are some sprouting now. doc said would last around a week but the person who i think gave it to her has had it for at least 3 weeks *groan*. hope i dont catch it. i also understand what you mean about not wanting to be disappointed and the fear of being. there are many times ive just wondered why wont it just work? it worked before why not now? and i dont have the answers which bothers me. but we are doing everything we can and one month i do believe we will get our bfps! hopefully this month! good luck testing!

babydoll-yay fresh new start! good luck starting your fertile period!

nothing new with me...1dpo i think....waiting on ff to give me my cross lines. dh dropped off his SA today. no idea when ill get the results. but will keep posted on that. have a super terrific night/day depending on when you read this!


----------



## rose.

I just tested and bfn.

I give up :(


----------



## slammerkin

Another negative test for me too rose. :(


----------



## Velathria

Shelly- I actually felt like you were describing my DF XD he does the same thing. That apparently we can't change anything on it and just goes and plays his video games XD 
I love that i have some to vent and just talk about anything and everything and freak out together XD 
i agree with the whole meeting up and letting out our children play. I'd love that. don't have any friends with children and just can't make friends with the other mothers at playschool. :( 
I am trying to think positive but have had bloating, gas and AF cramping... wouldn't be surprised if Af comes tomorrow still hoping she stays far away for 9 months XD 

Slammer and rose sorry you guys had another bfn but AF isn't here yet so your not out... ^^


----------



## BSelck24

HI ladies! I had to catch up a bit on your posts since my mom was in town! 

Shaele- so sorry about your back and DD!!! Glad you are hopefully BOTH getting better!! 

I agree I wish we all lived close so we could together for some play dates!

I just took my son to get his first haircut! He looks so cute!

Velathria- have you tested yet?

Pompey- so sorry AF hit you!

And Rose and Slammer- you still have time for those positive tests! 

So I know this is really poor timing after some negative tests- but I just had this urge to test today and I think I got my first positive test!

I really wanted to buy a test before my mom left but didn't get the chance to. So DH and I went this afternoon and although I know I am only 10dpo and I have time to wait, I got a faint BFP today! I wanted to post it here first obviously because you guys are my fav group! I know pictures are hard to see when it's so early and faint but let me know if you can see it!

Of course my husband says- "it's lighter than the other line do I don't think that counts" lol I had to read the box to him that said any light, event faint, counts as a positive! Lol 

I will retest again in a few days but ladies pray for a sticky bean for me please!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pompeyvix

Wow, congrats Bselk!! First month of trying too! Super super amazing and very happy for you!!

rose - you're not out until AF shows and your chart looks good. I have my fingers crossed for you. I know how you feel. I feel like giving up too :(

slammerkin - sorry your had a BFN, but again, until AF shows, you're not out. 

Shaele - glad you are feeling better and fingers crossed all the baby making this weekend has worked! 

Velathria - I am already under investigation by a fertility specialist due to the length of time we have been trying now. I have my next appointment on the 4th April and will mention it to her then. I don't think she will prescribe or do anything for me though. 

Babydoll - good luck in your new fertile period.

AFM - Feeling OK, a bit down. My period is so heavy (it always is) which I find strange on just a 7 day luteal phase. Surely it shouldn't be heavy if there is such a short time frame for the lining to be built up? I have no idea if this is the norm for me as this is the first month I have properly tracked my cycle. I know I wasn't even ovulating for quite a while, so I guess just ovulating is a step in the right direction. I am going to start taking soy iso as this helps make ovulation stronger and can bring it forward. Not sure whether to start this cycle , or track for one more and start next cycle instead.


----------



## nevergivingup

BSELK24: WOHOO CONGRATS GIRLIE!!! Didn't have to enlarge to see that pretty line!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!The first try, is amazing!!!! My DH reminded me that this test was the same color as the one we had 3 years ago :blush: (I started wondering G if he had the test pic or something in his phone that he remembered the exact shade of darkness on it) but I had to explain to him the "C" line will always be darker too...and it will get darker..in time...men. Lol

Rose: sorry about the BFN but you're not out until AF shows!!


Pompey: Sorry for AF coming, but awesome that you ovulated! That's always good news despite AF showing.

Smammerkin: you're not out just yet those test can be depressing but until AF show you still have a chance!

Shaele: YAYY for feeling better, nothing worse then having to BD and be sick my first experience was last month with sinus infection....how did we even managed!! Fx that you still caught the eggie!!!

Baby doll: BD away!!!! 

Velathria: I know exactly how you felt!! It started feeling like a job. 

AFM: broke the news to DH about being prego and he was so excited!!!! So he's been calling me non-stop and reminding me to take it easy, we're going to do our part and try not to lose our baby if we can help it. So took another test this morning and it has gotten dark. Now going to set my appt. tomorrow for my doc to prescribe some progesterone for me. I feel huge and my stomach is so bloated...I don't know why....hope it's just bloated Bc it's starting the process of getting ready to carry a child and not anything bad. My mind plays tricks with me of back n forth maybe this maybe that.

Good luck to all!!


----------



## slammerkin

Omg bselck congrats! That is amazing! I definitely see the line. 

Nevergivingup that's great DH was so excited!

No AF so far. I'm gonna be mad if after this just ends up being a longer LP than usual. I dunno. If my temp doesn't drop tomorrow I might test again. Hate wasting FRERs though. 

I agree with all of you about how great a supportive online group can be. I was in a due date group on another site for my daughter and it turned into something really amazing. We are still in touch and FB friends and send each other Christmas cards. Glad to have found a lovely group here!

Velathria, are you Irish, or a transplant? When I was living in Ireland I found it hard to make friends. So many people have had the same group of friends since they were children and it's very hard to move past being acquaintances.


----------



## BSelck24

Thank you for being so supportive ladies! I already love this baby and am praying I get to make it to 40 weeks this time around!! 

Nevergivingup- so glad your hubby is just as excited as you are!

Pompey- don't be down :( heavy periods suck! And they just put u in awful moods!one question though- why do they say shorter LP hurts your chances of getting pregnant?


----------



## Shaele

omg bselck congrats!!!!!! such amazing news so happy for you! what luck first month trying! im going to have to go back and read your posted symptoms and compare lol. hoping this one stays baking! 

slammerkin and rose-sorry still getting bfn but you both are still in as long as af doesnt show. dont give up!

nevergivingup-thats the sweetest thing hearing your husband say that awww. i love when guys actually show that they care. so glad hes happy too. now make sure you do take it easy! 

pompey-ugh heavy periods are the worst i know. make you feel run down and bloated and yeah i know. hoping your doc can find something to help. also with soy i am curious doesnt that raise estrogen levels? 

velathria-sorry you are having trouble making friends with the other moms...i know sometimes they have their clicks just like in high school and wont let outsiders join which is just not cool. its like we are adults now just be nice to everyone! but you have us! i am also hoping af stays away for the next 9 months for you!


----------



## mod19

pompeyvix said:


> So AF got me today. Feeling down because although I had a perfect 28 day cycle and I ovulated, my luteal phase was just 7 days. If that's the norm for me, it's no wonder I'm not falling pregnant!
> 
> So I need to improve my lp. I'm already taking b6 and b complex vitamins, but can anyone suggest anything else can I do to lengthen my luteal phase?
> 
> Feeling a bit hopeless to be honest &#65533;&#65533;


Progesterone cream! 

My lp used to be around 9 days. The first cycle using progesterone cream lp jumped to 12 days, the 2nd cycle 16 days! I used the life Flo brand. One pump that you rub on your uterus area, kind of along your pelvic bone, each day. The directions will say to use it a different way, but this was hoe my supervisor suggested I use it (I work at a supplement store) and it worked! I only used it for 2 cycles and that was enough to get my body back on track.


Bsleck congrats!!! Praying for a full term sticky for you!


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks Shaele and Mod! 

Mod how crazy that one cream just rubbed on your skin can make such a difference! Why do people need a longer LP?


----------



## Shaele

bselck i think its because on average the egg, if its fertilized, doesnt attach to the uterus until around 7dpo. if your uterine lining has started the process of shedding by then the egg wont be able to attach thus no pregnancy.


----------



## mod19

Shaele said:


> bselck i think its because on average the egg, if its fertilized, doesnt attach to the uterus until around 7dpo. if your uterine lining has started the process of shedding by then the egg wont be able to attach thus no pregnancy.

Yup.

The longer your lp the more time you have for the egg to make a snug little home. With a 7 day lp it's possible to start your period before the egg even gets to where it's supposed to be. One reason why women with short cycles (24 days) have a hard time conceiving.


----------



## rose.

Congratulations BSelck you're so lucky getting pregnant so quickly!

Big temp drop for me so just waiting for AF to arrive :(


----------



## Velathria

Bselck that is super positive. Congrats ^^ FX you have a sticky bean and have a healthy long pregnancy. ^^

AFM AF is still a no show ^^ hopefully mine stays away. And I get my bfp too.


----------



## slammerkin

Well, my temp is still high, but I'm also still sick and was up half the night coughing and tossing and turning. No AF yet, but I think this may just be a longer LP and it's coming. I didn't test today. If no AF today, and temp still high tomorrow then I will test again.


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks for the knowledge on the short LP, I had no idea! 

Rose- that temp drop is so annoying! I am learning so much about charting from you! It's nice to judge pregnant or not by the temp, but at the same time it's kind of upsetting to see that when AF hasn't even arrived yet!

Velathria- I have good feelings for you that AF is not arriving!! Sending my prayers!

Slammer- just saw your post! I think the sicknesses could be a good thing! Praying that AF stays away and your temps stays high!


----------



## Shaele

only 3dpo and im having pms like cramps. this cant be normal x.x anyone else esp those with new bfps...remembering getting them this early? or at all? feeling worried. id rather be feeling good right now....i feel like symptomless at the beginning is the way to be...sigh.


----------



## mod19

Shaele cramps could be good early on. Maybe there's something going on in there that you want to be happening. It's still so early so try not to read too much into it.

I'm having what feel like the start of period cramps, so hoping af comes tonight or tomorrow so we can actively start ttc. Ive narrowed down the window so i think i may be around cd 27ish. I've been pretty bitchy to dh lately (poor guy), and now cramps, so I'm ready for af to come! I am prepared to take this cycle on full force!


----------



## slammerkin

I've been having cramps and took a dollar store test this afternoon with BFN. I think this is just gonna be a 12-day LP and AF will come tomorrow. Blahhhh. This cycle is whack.


----------



## pompeyvix

Not sure about the cramps Shaele, but I wouldn't necessarily see it as a bad thing..? Try to keep positive, signs different from the norm can most definitely be good signs :)

Slammerkin - aren't cheapie tests not as sensitive? I know it's easy for me to say, but unless AF shows, you are still in with a chance.

I'm feeling really rubbish and down today. The more I read about shortened luteal phase, the less hopeful I feel about ever having another baby. I wonder how on earth I conceived my Daughter! I fell pregnant with her second month of trying without charting, OPK's or any understanding of my cycle. Either she is some kind of miracle child or since having her my hormones have gone out of whack and as a result I now have a shortened luteal phase.

This month I have upped my B6 dosage to 100mg, I am charting and going to be more regular with metformin. I kept forgetting to take the full dose sometimes last cycle, so going to be more strict with myself this cycle. 

Next cycle if this one is not successful, I am giving soy isoflavones a go as this helps ovulation and I've heard it can lengthen lp. 

Right now, I feel hopeless about TTC and really starting to think we'll be a one child family. I am 35 so age is not on my side either.


----------



## rose.

Pompey have you read about reflexology? I've been doing some research and have read that it can really help with cycles, hormones, LPs etc. Might be worth a try for you? I'm having my first session tomorrow. I am actually feeling quite positive about it and looking forward to having some relaxation time. 

My AF hasn't arrived yet but I feel crampy like its on its way. I'll probably test in the morning just to confirm before my session in the evening but I'm sure IT will turn up on time tomorrow anyway. I'm feeling ok about it now. I think testing early was good for me this cycle as it has eased the upset of getting AF - it was a day early last month and I was gutted. Now I'm just waiting for it to arrive so I can get on with next cycle :)


----------



## BSelck24

Shaele said:


> only 3dpo and im having pms like cramps. this cant be normal x.x anyone else esp those with new bfps...remembering getting them this early? or at all? feeling worried. id rather be feeling good right now....i feel like symptomless at the beginning is the way to be...sigh.

Shaele- me!! I've had pinching type ovulation cramps since 1dpo and they have never stopped!! Some days they are more mild but when I sit I have to straighten out so I'm not bent over right there. This was one of my biggest signs that tipped me off to test! They never last this long. That and I had (and still have) sensitive nipples which turned into tender, heavy feeling breasts, and going to the bathroom often!

Good luck love!!


----------



## slammerkin

Pompeyvix these tests detect 25 miu/ml. Though...they did expire a year ago, lol. I just happen to still have them around from when I got pregnant with my daughter.

Rose at least we'll probably be on the same schedule again. :) I had high hopes for you and me this cycle, but alas. Having very very light spotting and been cramping all freaking day.


----------



## slammerkin

Oh, and pompeyvix I think you can still get there. You have some ideas to lengthen LP, so I have hope for you. :)


----------



## rose.

Slammerkin I hope we will be in sync again next cycle. Its nice to have a cycle buddy. I just tested with a frer and its negative so looks like AF will be coming any time. 

If AF arrives today and I ovulate as normal, this cycles due date would be right before Xmas!


----------



## Velathria

hey ladies.. so AF didn't come yesterday for me... Tested this morning with FMU and BFN... but i also tested with IC but something feels off about them.. They look like they god wet or something.. Maybe they aren't acurate.. XD i'm hoping XD

Woke up this morning though with tender breasts so hopefully thats a sign.. 

But alas if AF does arrive i have something to look forward to. Me and DH are going to go to a animecon and staying over night in a hotel. LO staying with MIL.

Was hoping i could drink if i am not pregnant by then ^^ so at least its a win-win if Af arrives or not. ^^ 

Bselck- I had a few Ovulation Cramps during the TWW.. we'll see i guess if mine meant the same ^^ Happy you got that BFP right away ^^ 

Slammerkin- i'm sorry this cycle wasn't it. But hopefully the next one will be BFP ^^ FX for the fertile window ^^ 

Rose- Hopefully the reflexology will work. Was walking the other day and saw a place that does it so if it works for you then might try it. At least i'll know where to go ^^


----------



## pompeyvix

rose. said:


> Pompey have you read about reflexology? I've been doing some research and have read that it can really help with cycles, hormones, LPs etc. Might be worth a try for you? I'm having my first session tomorrow. I am actually feeling quite positive about it and looking forward to having some relaxation time.
> 
> My AF hasn't arrived yet but I feel crampy like its on its way. I'll probably test in the morning just to confirm before my session in the evening but I'm sure IT will turn up on time tomorrow anyway. I'm feeling ok about it now. I think testing early was good for me this cycle as it has eased the upset of getting AF - it was a day early last month and I was gutted. Now I'm just waiting for it to arrive so I can get on with next cycle :)

Interesting you should mention that because I have started to think about it. I definitely think it's worth a go, I've had it once and enjoyed the experience and found it rally relaxing. I guess I'd need a special fertility one? Let me k kW how your session goes, I'm very interested! 

Fingers crossed for this cycle xx


----------



## pompeyvix

Feeling really teary and emotional today. Don't know if it's because I'm on my period or just feel down. I just can't believe the problems i'm having after it was so easy the first time round!!


----------



## pompeyvix

Velathria said:


> hey ladies.. so AF didn't come yesterday for me... Tested this morning with FMU and BFN... but i also tested with IC but something feels off about them.. They look like they god wet or something.. Maybe they aren't acurate.. XD i'm hoping XD
> 
> Woke up this morning though with tender breasts so hopefully thats a sign..
> 
> But alas if AF does arrive i have something to look forward to. Me and DH are going to go to a animecon and staying over night in a hotel. LO staying with MIL.
> 
> Was hoping i could drink if i am not pregnant by then ^^ so at least its a win-win if Af arrives or not. ^^
> 
> Bselck- I had a few Ovulation Cramps during the TWW.. we'll see i guess if mine meant the same ^^ Happy you got that BFP right away ^^
> 
> Slammerkin- i'm sorry this cycle wasn't it. But hopefully the next one will be BFP ^^ FX for the fertile window ^^
> 
> Rose- Hopefully the reflexology will work. Was walking the other day and saw a place that does it so if it works for you then might try it. At least i'll know where to go ^^

Tender breasts a definite good sign!! It sounds like you have a lovely night away planned. What is amimecon?


----------



## slammerkin

Temp drop and AF has started. What an annoying, long cycle. 4 days longer than normal. 

So after some more thought, I'm considering taking this next cycle off from trying. We're going to Ireland for the first two weeks in May, and if I got pregnant on this next cycle I would be 7/8 weeks pregnant and probably in full-on morning sickness/exhaustion mode. I was willing to risk the discomfort of traveling while pregnant if it had happened on either of the last two cycles, but I think I'd rather avoid it with this timing. Plus it would interfere with getting an 8 week appointment to confirm the pregnancy. Need to talk to DH and see what he thinks. Back in November we had planned on waiting until after this trip, but decided to try earlier for a number of reasons. So really this would just be returning to the original plan.


----------



## Shaele

hey everyone...

slammerkin-sorry this month didnt work out =/ but thats great you are going to ireland. sounds like fun always wanted to visit there. and yes now youll probably enjoy yourself more not pregnant. and you can get back to business when you get back. maybe a nice relaxing vacation will help too! or with next cycle you could just try the not trying not preventing way. like just dont temp or use opks or even worry about it. and if you get preg then yay if not then oh well try when you get home since it wont be as such of a disappointment. i hear that when you stop trying so hard it sometimes helps. 

pompey-sorry you are feeling down...its probably a mix of af and disappointment. ttc is a very emotional process. i totally understand. i usually have my own release of crying when af shows up too. and then my dh is like why are you crying over that and i want to punch him in the face =) it sounds like you have lots of plans to help. one of them has got to work! good luck!!!!

bselck-thanks for the hope! last night the cramps were so bad i couldnt sleep so i caved and took a pill. today no pain except my lingering backache...really cant wait until thats healed....ugh. but i am really easily angered today and have a lack of patience. can feel myself getting angry over smallest things. dh didnt take out garbage this morning before work when i told him to last night and im mad. right now dd is crying because i wont let her have a book because she eats it.... -.- and its driving me nuts. but my dh better watch out tonight. im sure everything he does and doesnt do is going to set me off. this is every cycle tho...no different so kinda worries me.

velathria-yay still no af! and tender bbs good sign too! still have hope. but glad even if she does show it wont be so detrimental. hope you have fun at the animecon! and if af shows definitely have that well earned drink!


----------



## rose.

I felt like that yesterday Pompey, really down and stressed about everything. Today I feel a lot better. Still no AF but another bfn this morning on a frer so I am expecting it to arrive shortly. 

Sorry Slammerkin. Your trip sounds great though! I'm off on holiday in May and had hoped to have a proper bump by then. Now I'm just going to have a flabby body and no excuse :haha:


----------



## slammerkin

AF still hasn't properly gotten started for me either rose. So strange. Just very very light spotting. I've never had this slow of a start to AF. I might break out another test this evening if it still hasn't come on fully, but I can't imagine it being positive, especially given the low temp this morning.


----------



## BSelck24

Thinking of you ladies!!:hugs:


----------



## rose.

What an odd cycle for you Slammerkin! Hopefully it's a good sign. af hasn't got me yet. I am wondering if all the waking up in the night with my son this cycle (he's been poorly a couple of times) and the few colds I have had has ruined my chart and maybe I Od later than I thought I did. Who knows! Usually Af comes early on the day it is expected and my cm seems a bit more watery than I'd expect.
I don't think I'm pregnant so this is more annoying than exciting! Lol


----------



## pompeyvix

It's strange how you both have odd cycles this month!

rose - how did the reflexology go?


----------



## Shaele

what exactly is reflexology? and yes how did you make out rose?


----------



## rose.

AF arrived this morning, I'm not even upset just relieved that I can start a fresh cycle! The reflexology was amazing, if you google reflexology map you will see how the feet are supposedly connected to all the organs and systems of the body. It was fascinating. The therapist was lovely and took a note of all my history, examined all the areas and due to some of the areas feeling tender or not how they should (for example tense or popping sensation) she said we need to work on those areas. These included my pituitary gland (interesting as this is involved in hormone production), various areas of my spine etc. And also she said I worry too much as I have lots of worry lines in my feet so I need to try to Relax more. She said I would sleep well last night and I did!! I'm going back next week and feel so much more positive about things. Would definitely recommend it to anyone who thinks it might help them!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry slammerkin about AF coming.. But going to Ireland not having to be throwing up and nauseous is always a plus....you can enjoy your trip! And I agree with what one of the ladies say, when you least expect it to happen that's when it happens. An please have a drink for me! I was cleaning out my refrigerator last night and came across my bottle of wine and I stared at it for had to be 10 mins before just walking away! So enjoy yourself!!

Sorry Rose about AF showing as well...glad you're ok with it...Bc it does mean a fresh new start to your BFP!!! FX always for you! That reflexology sounds Relaxing and motivating!!! Gosh I need to find one, we studied about reflexology in school awhile bk never thought anything of since we don't have any around here. But glad you had a great time and it took your mind off things!!! 

Shaele: Sorry you're in so much pain! I too had sharp cramps during ovulation nothing to painful though, I'd had to bend over to take a deep breath wait for it to pass. I hope thos cramps leads to a BFP!!!! Fx for you Hun!!!! Bc it can very well be the case!!

Bselk: Loving that ticker gurlie!!! What's your symptoms so far?


AFM: just taking it day by day, had to set an appt. with my doc to confirm pregnancy so I'm praying everything goes well. My tummy feels so heavy and full and everyday I'm exhausted and tired. My hubby recommended me look for some energy pills, have any of y'all heard of a vitamin that I can take that can give me some energy?


----------



## Velathria

pompey- anime con is a convention on basically everything about anime and video games and all that :) i am a total nerd with that hahaha..
it's just a nice night out with DH without our son ^^ sometimes we need some time alone ^^ 

Shaele- Thanks girl ^^ my DH was actually hoping i get my period this month XD he doesnt want to end up drinking alone. I really don't know what to think this month. My bbs are still sore actaully more so today and felt like i was gonna throw up last night.. plus keep having these dull cramps and cervix is still super high and omg my sex drive is through the roof again.. :) 
Could be just stuff happening though up to AF.. Oh i don't know.. I'm super confused. 
Because i also felt super crampy yesterday.. kept running to the bathroom to check for AF. 
Hope you get bfp too ^^ and that your back hopefully feels better again. Sorry can't remember but when is your AF is due?

slammerkin- spotting is very weird.. maybe you are pregnant ;) just take another one.. FX you either get a bfp or AF starts for real. Because at least then you can start out the next cycle... But hopefully you get a surprise bfp :thumbup:

rose- sorry AF arrived :hugs: but i'm glad you had a good time at the reflexology. Hopefully that will help you get bfp ^^

nevergivingup- Keep us updated what the doc says ^^ 

Bselck- Did symptoms show up now? you didn't have any either in the tww right?


----------



## MerryAnn

Hi :)


----------



## Velathria

hi there maryann :) welcome to our thread ^^


----------



## slammerkin

Fiiiiinally AF showed for real this morning. 13 day LP??? Strange for me. Glad it's here though. I'm relieved since deciding I don't want to travel while pregnant. Still haven't talked to DH about wanting to skip this cycle - we didn't see each other yesterday due to opposite work schedules. He's working so much this month due to a coworker being on vacation and it being around St. Patrick's Day. Irish guy working at an Irish bar...busy busy.


----------



## mod19

Rose have you read my reply about progesterone cream lengthening your lp?

Slammerkin-at this point I'm jealous lol. I'm glad you don't have to travel pregnant, especially since you don't know how it's going to hit you. 

So the past 2 days I've had cramping like af is going to show up but nothing yet. Hoping for today or tomorrow.


----------



## rose.

No Mod I didnt see it - I have just scrolled back a few pages and still can't see it, where can I find it?


----------



## Shaele

hey there merryann and welcome! 

sorry slammerkin and rose af showed....but at least you both have silver linings. 
glad reflexology went well for you rose. sounds like a really relaxing experience. hope that it helps get you a bfp!

velathria-thanks i hope back gets better soon too. i got up today and felt like it got worse. maybe its how im sleeping. but its not fun...quite tired of it. sorry your cycle has got you so confused this time. it gets just annoying at this point...like make up your mind body! as to answer your question ff says af is due on 24th. but hoping she stays away lol. 

nevergivingup-sorry you are feeling so tired but thats to be expected =) i heard b vitamins are suppose to help with energy. but definitely ask your doc at your confirmation app. hope all goes well!

afm...5dpo and days are going slow. im feeling crampy but its hard to tell if they are just from my back pain. and theres a kind of full feeling in my abdomen...dunno how to really describe it. probably all in my head. had a dream where i had twins x.x. really hope i wont go crazy during this tww.


----------



## pompeyvix

mod19 said:


> Rose have you read my reply about progesterone cream lengthening your lp?
> 
> Slammerkin-at this point I'm jealous lol. I'm glad you don't have to travel pregnant, especially since you don't know how it's going to hit you.
> 
> So the past 2 days I've had cramping like af is going to show up but nothing yet. Hoping for today or tomorrow.

Hi mod, I think your post was aimed at me! I have looked up progesterone cream, but it's not sold or prescribed here in the uk :( I think it can be imported from the us, but it's very expensive. Food for thought ...

Fingers crossed your AF stays away.


----------



## mod19

Nvm


----------



## pompeyvix

rose. said:


> AF arrived this morning, I'm not even upset just relieved that I can start a fresh cycle! The reflexology was amazing, if you google reflexology map you will see how the feet are supposedly connected to all the organs and systems of the body. It was fascinating. The therapist was lovely and took a note of all my history, examined all the areas and due to some of the areas feeling tender or not how they should (for example tense or popping sensation) she said we need to work on those areas. These included my pituitary gland (interesting as this is involved in hormone production), various areas of my spine etc. And also she said I worry too much as I have lots of worry lines in my feet so I need to try to Relax more. She said I would sleep well last night and I did!! I'm going back next week and feel so much more positive about things. Would definitely recommend it to anyone who thinks it might help them!

Sounds great! It's fab you feel so positive and relaxed about things. I was looking up reflexologists local to me last night. I found a couple, but they want you to have an initial consultation first , followed by weekly sessions for both partners. It seems very expensive. I may still enquire though. If nothing else it sounds very relaxing.


----------



## mod19

rose. said:


> No Mod I didnt see it - I have just scrolled back a few pages and still can't see it, where can I find it?

Sorry had my people mixed up


----------



## mod19

pompeyvix said:


> mod19 said:
> 
> 
> Rose have you read my reply about progesterone cream lengthening your lp?
> 
> Slammerkin-at this point I'm jealous lol. I'm glad you don't have to travel pregnant, especially since you don't know how it's going to hit you.
> 
> So the past 2 days I've had cramping like af is going to show up but nothing yet. Hoping for today or tomorrow.
> 
> Hi mod, I think your post was aimed at me! I have looked up progesterone cream, but it's not sold or prescribed here in the uk :( I think it can be imported from the us, but it's very expensive. Food for thought ...
> 
> Fingers crossed your AF stays away.Click to expand...

We'll that's a big ol bummer. I wonder how much it would cost to ship something to the uk? I have an unopened bottle of it in my bathroom...


----------



## pompeyvix

mod19 said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mod19 said:
> 
> 
> Rose have you read my reply about progesterone cream lengthening your lp?
> 
> Slammerkin-at this point I'm jealous lol. I'm glad you don't have to travel pregnant, especially since you don't know how it's going to hit you.
> 
> So the past 2 days I've had cramping like af is going to show up but nothing yet. Hoping for today or tomorrow.
> 
> Hi mod, I think your post was aimed at me! I have looked up progesterone cream, but it's not sold or prescribed here in the uk :( I think it can be imported from the us, but it's very expensive. Food for thought ...
> 
> Fingers crossed your AF stays away.Click to expand...
> 
> We'll that's a big ol bummer. I wonder how much it would cost to ship something to the uk? I have an unopened bottle of it in my bathroom...Click to expand...

I'd be more than happy to pay you shipping costs if you could send it to me?? I reckon it'd be around $10 to post, but can't be 100% sure.

I'll pm you!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi ladies!! 

I've been really busy and didn't get on for a few days which has resulted in me taking almost 2 days to catch up :haha:

First, Congratulations Bselk!!!!!!!!! That's awesome news! I'm super excited for you!!! Now I know if I'm having problems it's more than likely NOT from my mirena :) although you still had AF while you had the mirena didn't you? I wonder if me not getting AF for the whole 18 months I had mine has messed it up somewhere.. :shrug: 

Sorry to all those that AF got. Fx we all can get our BFP'S this next cycle. 

Rose, that reflexology does sound good hopefully it's worked for you.

Afm, cd 12 and I started OPK's yesterday. Not expecting to O until cd16-18 and will try and bd as much as possible but DH is on minimum 60hrs in 5 days (2days and 3 nights) so he won't be feeling like it much. But after Sunday he is on 2 weeks holidays. I just hope that it won't be too late to catch the egg - BD a day or two before and on O day at least.


----------



## rose.

Pompey, the lady I went to is a private reflexologist who works from home. I just found her on Google. It is £40 for a session which is usually for an hour but on Tuesday it was an hour and a half because she took a full medical history and discussed my goals etc. That was the Same price. She is really flexible and I can literally go whenever I want although she did recommend a weekly session for about 4 weeks and then I can go less often once my body has built up a reserve. 

there is no way my DH would go, he is so not in to that sort of thing - mind you neither am I but I found it surprisingly good! If nothing else I am looking at food and lifestyle in a different way since the session, I found it really inspiring. Will be interesting to see whether I see any cycle changes this month as I should have had a few sessions by the time I O.


----------



## rose.

Good luck to those in the TWW :)


----------



## BSelck24

Rose- that Reflexology appt sounded AMAZING!! Especially that the lady took so much one on one time with you and explained everything. 

Nevergivingup- I'm good how are you feeling!? Mostly just tired (but my dad was visiting for 3 days so I got in 2 naps!! It was so nice! My boobs are still sensitive but my pinchy ovarian type cramps are slowly going away so that's good! Oh and I have been eating nonstop!!

Velathria- the only symptoms I had during the TWW were sensitive nipples, being overly emotional and then irritable in a split second and a few nights of certain smells getting to me. But what was strangest for me was very low, pinchy type cramps near my ovaries that never went away after O like they usually do.

Babydoll- glad you've been busy! Yes I did gave a light period while on Mirena so that could def make a difference!!

Slammer- have an AMAZING time on your vacation!! Drink, relax, have fun and I bet that's the cycle you'll end up pregnant!!

Shaele, Mod, Merryann- how are you all doing!?


----------



## mod19

Good morning everyone...

Well af showed up this morning so we can actively start trying now...yay!

Completely off topic: we had a pretty bad hail storm this morning that busted out all our skylights at work. Will be a bust day with lots of cleanup! The pic is after it'd been on the ground melting for an hour. They were bigger than golf balls.
 



Attached Files:







20160317_080216.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## slammerkin

Wow, that's some crazy hail, mod!


----------



## rose.

Omg that hail is crazy!! We've had a few hail showers in the last couple of weeks but nothing like that


----------



## Shaele

wow that is some crazy sized hail. we had a big thunder storm yesterday and a friend in a nearby town reported hail but we just got the rain. i love storms....esp summer ones. they roll in looking so ominous but usually dont last long.

as for me 6dpo today was rough. my dd seemed to want to aggravate me...she wasnt necessarily being bad just a normal curious toddler but being curious in all the wrong places. plus today i was a bit more easily angered. all day i was either wanting to yell or cry. and not all at dd lol. my back was bothering me a lot ...although it seems better right now...will have to see in the morning. i just didnt feel good...not like i have a cold or sickness...just emotional and achy. really not holding out much hope for this cycle as i believe ive felt this way each time i reached this point in other cycles that resulted in bfn. also still no word on dh SA....wish i had asked when and how to get the results...just figured theyd call. and i need to stop typing for now because im in bed and my dh keeps tickling me...makes it super hard to type and takes longer....will chat more tomorrow morning....goodnight all!


----------



## nevergivingup

Bselk24: Great to hear you're getting rest in! Bc I bet you're tired all day! I'm having the same symptoms as you seem like. Sensitive nipples and hungry all day then tired all day...recipie for 50lbs weight gain. I said I will have to start excercising in hopes I don't gain to much weight.

Shaele: Shaele I know how you feel but the crazy thing with our bodies is that the AF symptoms is very much similar to pregnancy symptoms. So there's still hope for you. I think all moms have those days when our LO seems to be doing everything to get on my nerves but actually doing everything a child suppose to do! I do hope you feel better.


----------



## rose.

I have days like those too Shaele :hugs: it feels like they know just how to push our buttons!

It's my sons birthday tomorrow so I'm looking forward to some family time this weekend :) 

I've just realised that I'll be on holiday for my next test date if I don't get pregnant this cycle. I really hope it works this month as we will be away with some of DHs family and they don't know we are TTC :haha: I would also much rather not have to deal with AF on holiday.


----------



## Velathria

Hey ladies ...

So looks like I am out too.. AF arrived 4 days late :( 

Gonna start temping as soon as my thermometer gets here.. hopefully be able to catch the egg this cycle. 

But on the bright side I get drink at the anime con with DH so will be able to enjoy that night out together ^^


----------



## slammerkin

Sorry you're out Velathria - but it certainly will be nice to enjoy drinks at the con!

Shaele - man, that sucks you're back is still bothering you! Hope you're all better soon. I would call and check on the SA results. I didn't pay much attention to PMS symptoms before TTC, but I think I am noticing that I am a raving, irritable lunatic a few days after O. Two weekends ago I was SO ANGRY with DD all weekend, and then this past weekend we were totally fine, even though I had more time taking care of her alone due to DH's work. Hormones are a b*tch!

I still haven't even talked to DH about skipping trying this cycle. He's working so much we only had Wednesday evening together after AF finally showed, but we got in a "fight" shortly after I got home from work, so we didn't end up talking at all that night. I haaaate when we have to get into a fight on one of the few nights we have together. I had been saving up some topics for discussion and then the night was just a huge bust. BLAH.


----------



## Shaele

thanks for all the well wishes. my back really is starting to get annoying. its been like this for over a week now and i dont know what to do about it. having friends over tomorrow so i did some light cleaning and had to take breaks in between vacuuming and mopping to sit. really over it. and on top of that been having pms like cramps all day. i sound so repetitive im sorry. going to test monday at 10dpo. 

rose-good luck this cycle! having af on vacation definitely is the worst and getting a bfp would be great to surprise the family!

velathria-sorry af showed =/ at lease you will be able to drink and enjoy that. good luck temping. i think youll enjoy it. seeing my temp stay high after each day after i o somehow stops my urge to do a hpt too early. it like gives me hope and that satisfies my curiosity. hope you have fun at the animecon!

slammerkin-yesssss hormones are evil! glad im not the only one who noticed that happens a few days after o. sorry you and dh had an argument esp on a night you both were home. i know ive been in your shoes before. just have to unfortunately wait until the next opportunity to talk....i hope it goes well!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Shaele, hopefully you back will be better really soon. Back pain is horrible.

Velathria, sorry AF showed but make sure you compensate with drink and have a great time at animecon.

Rose, hoping for a BFP so that you can go on your vacation with no worries. 

Slammerkin, sorry you and DH had a fight. I too hate fighting when your barely seeing each other - which is usually when we fight most as we're both on edge.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Afm, cd 14 and waiting to O and getting in no BD since DH is working silly hours and isnt waking me up. Thinking this cycle will be a bust because of it. I don't usually O until cd 17 so fx some late BD will do it. Will try to BD today, Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## rose.

BabyDoll I'm sure if you BD today and Monday you'll be covered :) good luck!

Shaele I have a bad back too but luckily it's more of a constant ache rather than a sharp pain so doesn't really stop me doing things - yet. That's why I have started the reflexology, in an attempt to stop it before it gets worse. If it doesn't help then I'll probably try and have more regular massages, as that usually seems to help. I think it's all the carrying around of toddlers we have to do!

Sorry Velathria :( at least you can enjoy your night out though! Going out for an adult night out is a treat!

Slammerkin hope you sort things out with your DH soon. I always feel like I argue with DH at the worst times, when I really need to talk to him about something. Not that he very often listens :haha:

So glad it's the weekend - it's been a really stressful week at work.


----------



## Velathria

thanks everyone.. it still kinda stinks that AF showed but at least i get to enjoy that night... 

Shaele- I think i will enjoy it too. Seems like a lot of girls know they have a bfp when they see their chart so it might make me feel better about everything. Especially when AF is due. If i see the temp drop then i will already know she is coming ^^ 
That back sounds really bad.. have you gone to the doc about it? it could be something else. 

Any news on the SA?


Just want to vent .. I hate AF... especially the painful ones.. They suck.. just want them gone. :(


----------



## BSelck24

OH no Velathria!! I came back to check in on you since I knew you would be testing next!!

Boo for AF ugh!! Take some rest and go have fun at your anime con!!! Well deserved!


----------



## Velathria

Aww thanks bselck. ^^ thanks for thinking about me ^^ would've been awesome to be this month but hopefully this cycle will be it with temping. ^^ 

Btw how do you guys attach your charts?


----------



## nevergivingup

Velathria sorry AF showed!! I know exactly how you feel!! AF is horrible!!! 
If you think about it, you're now even closer to your BFP Bc no more waiting to find out...now you can start fresh and catch that eggie!!! Good luck to you!!


----------



## Velathria

Thank you nevergivingup ^^ AF is horrible but like you said now I can start fresh and try catching that egg and this time I will be prepared with opks and temping ^^


----------



## BabyDoll007

Velathria, to attach your chart from the FF app, you click on the menu list top right, go down to "share chart and data", "create/preview home page", click on "preview home page" - you might need to set one up. It'll then redirect you to a web browser and you can click on "share" to get the bb code to put into your signature. I'm not sure if there's a more simple way but this is the way I figured out last month.


----------



## nevergivingup

Velathria said:


> Thank you nevergivingup ^^ AF is horrible but like you said now I can start fresh and try catching that egg and this time I will be prepared with opks and temping ^^


I couldn't agree more! Once I saw I didn't catch it the first month with just BD and not timing Ovulation I ran and bought like 20opks for morning and night testing so I didn't have to worry or guess anymore. I knew exactly when I ovulated!


----------



## Shaele

hey all....short update from me as its late and im tired. had company all day and did a lot of cooking. 

hope all our expecting ladies are doing well! 

to the rest of us cheers to next cycle! 

no news on dh sa. i think slammerkin suggested i should call...will probably on monday since they are closed weekends. my back has been fine at night but i sleep and everything goes bad again. i really hope its not the bed because we just got a new one a few months ago. and i dont think ive changed they way i sleep. guess i should go to doc about that too...ugh

a friend is 4mo pregnant and went registering at stores today asking for my help on things she actually needs vs all the advertising and the unnecessary things. made me miss being pregnant and doing that with dd. hoping on all my lucky stars it happens again...and soon. wishing for you all too. goodnight ladies.


----------



## nevergivingup

Shaele said:


> hey all....short update from me as its late and im tired. had company all day and did a lot of cooking.
> 
> hope all our expecting ladies are doing well!
> 
> to the rest of us cheers to next cycle!
> 
> no news on dh sa. i think slammerkin suggested i should call...will probably on monday since they are closed weekends. my back has been fine at night but i sleep and everything goes bad again. i really hope its not the bed because we just got a new one a few months ago. and i dont think ive changed they way i sleep. guess i should go to doc about that too...ugh
> 
> a friend is 4mo pregnant and went registering at stores today asking for my help on things she actually needs vs all the advertising and the unnecessary things. made me miss being pregnant and doing that with dd. hoping on all my lucky stars it happens again...and soon. wishing for you all too. goodnight ladies.


O no Shaele, really do hope your back feel better, I have lower back aches every 2-3 days depending if I'm sitting to long or if I'm sitting in the wrong chair w/o back support. My back did not start hurting until I had my son with a help of an epidural. I don't know if that started it but I never had it before then. I know exactly how you feel. It seems like everywhere I walk it's a pregnant lady, classmate or family member or so someone is holding their newborn baby and at that moment I would envision me. Just don't don't give up you may be closer then you can see. I'm rooting for ya!!

AFM: waiting on Doc Appt. nothing really new accept a new day....THANKING GOD FOR THAT AND WHAT HE blessed me with!!! And he will bless y'all too. Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## Velathria

nevergivingup said:


> Velathria said:
> 
> 
> Thank you nevergivingup ^^ AF is horrible but like you said now I can start fresh and try catching that egg and this time I will be prepared with opks and temping ^^
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more! Once I saw I didn't catch it the first month with just BD and not timing Ovulation I ran and bought like 20opks for morning and night testing so I didn't have to worry or guess anymore. I knew exactly when I ovulated!Click to expand...

I think this will help too.. I should be getting my thermometer tomorrow in the mail so I can finally start with the temping :) and got my digi ops ready to test like crazy xD 
I will not miss ovulation this time around. I just hope I do ovulate.. although I usually have a pretty reliable cycle so I should be ovulating right?


----------



## Velathria

Shaele said:


> hey all....short update from me as its late and im tired. had company all day and did a lot of cooking.
> 
> hope all our expecting ladies are doing well!
> 
> to the rest of us cheers to next cycle!
> 
> no news on dh sa. i think slammerkin suggested i should call...will probably on monday since they are closed weekends. my back has been fine at night but i sleep and everything goes bad again. i really hope its not the bed because we just got a new one a few months ago. and i dont think ive changed they way i sleep. guess i should go to doc about that too...ugh
> 
> a friend is 4mo pregnant and went registering at stores today asking for my help on things she actually needs vs all the advertising and the unnecessary things. made me miss being pregnant and doing that with dd. hoping on all my lucky stars it happens again...and soon. wishing for you all too. goodnight ladies.

Oh shelly.. I hope that back ache finally disappears. Thankfully I don't carry my son much anymore with him being 4.. he can walk lol.. must get him used to it when the baby comes. He won't be the baby in the house anymore. 

Maybe it's the mattress that you have.. could be too hard or too soft? Is it very different from the one you had before? You should def go to the doc if it keeps hurting. Also I agree with slammerkin. I'd call the doc about the SA just to see if there are any news or maybe how long it'll take. 

I know how you feel about seeing pregnant women all over the place. I don't think it's funny no more. Yesterday I was outside with my son taking a walk and literally every second woman that walked by was pregnant and now I found out from my mother that an old friend is pregnant... 

Why is life so cruel... I know already that it's hard for me to make that baby but does it need to be rubbed in my face everywhere I go? 

I just want to scream.. hopefully we are finally close to our bfp's ^^ FX :dust: for both of us.


----------



## Velathria

BabyDoll007 said:


> Velathria, to attach your chart from the FF app, you click on the menu list top right, go down to "share chart and data", "create/preview home page", click on "preview home page" - you might need to set one up. It'll then redirect you to a web browser and you can click on "share" to get the bb code to put into your signature. I'm not sure if there's a more simple way but this is the way I figured out last month.

Thanks ^^ I found it somehow xD was clicking all over the place hahah... ff is quite confusing.. :wacko:


----------



## rose.

Velathria I feel like everyone I know is pregnant too. DH just casually dropped in to the conversation yesterday that one of his friends wives is pregnant again. It seems to happen so easily for others!

I am trying to take my mind off TTC so I am thinking about a hot and sunny holiday in September. even if I get pregnant this month it won't be due until late December so I'd be comfortable going away in September. Hopefully having something to plan will help keep my mind off things


----------



## nevergivingup

Velathria said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velathria said:
> 
> 
> Thank you nevergivingup ^^ AF is horrible but like you said now I can start fresh and try catching that egg and this time I will be prepared with opks and temping ^^
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more! Once I saw I didn't catch it the first month with just BD and not timing Ovulation I ran and bought like 20opks for morning and night testing so I didn't have to worry or guess anymore. I knew exactly when I ovulated!Click to expand...
> 
> I think this will help too.. I should be getting my thermometer tomorrow in the mail so I can finally start with the temping :) and got my digi ops ready to test like crazy xD
> I will not miss ovulation this time around. I just hope I do ovulate.. although I usually have a pretty reliable cycle so I should be ovulating right?Click to expand...


I would think so, Bc mine was usually a regular 28 day cycle until I had that sinus Infection and that had my cycle off but I think I still ovulated just super early Bc that's how it was this month just without the sinus infection, I ovulated super early and if I had not had my opks I would've caught it. So I'm sure you're going to ovulate. So get ready to test and temp I did enjoy the testing part ESP when seeing that positive opk!!


----------



## BabyDoll007

So after going out to Bingo with my mum and sister and having a great time despite my migraine we walked back to my car to find it had been dented! AND my cat whom has been missing for almost 3 days was waiting for me when I got home.! I've had loads of emotions tonight and decided that I'd take an OPK before bed and at 12:15am I've gotten the darkest EVER OPK!! I'm super excited and will try and jump DH as soon as he gets home in the morning! Hopefully BD yesterday (Saturday) and in the morning (Monday) and hopefully again Tuesday will be enough to catch the egg! I've attached a pic of my OPK because I'm that excited!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Shaele

wow babydoll! what an interesting day! i would call it lucky except your car got hit boooooo. sorry about that :( but im glad your cat came back yay! and lets talk about that awesome positive opk! cant get any better than that. you better get busy ;) good luck!

rose-that sounds like a great idea! where would you consider going?

afm...good news and bad news. good news is i woke up today with my back significantly better. not perfect but ill take it. im not in agony all the time now. bad news is i caved and took a hpt and it was a bfn. i know still early but i know it means im out. now just want af to show so i can go back to doc to get blood tests done and hopefully find out some answers. but its not due until 24th. blah.


----------



## pompeyvix

Sorry been MIA, been such a hectic few days! Went to London to meet a Bnb friend who was over from America. It was great fun and her little boy and Anabella played well. We are exhausted as we walked so much! Anabella was great and on Friday she must have walked 20,000 steps without complaining. She is such a trooper!

I am CD 9 today and nothing to report really. I have increased my B6 from 50mg to 100 mg in the hope it will lengthen my luteal phase. I've also bought super strength vit c capsules as I heard this can also help. The tablets are HUGE as they are 1000mg each! :wacko: I am taking so many vitamins and pills, I feel like I'll rattle if someone shakes me!

Shaele, I am glad you back is a bit better now and sorry you had a bfn :( I still habe my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

What a great positive OP babydoll!!! And GREAT news about your cat! I'd be devastated if I lost my cat, he is part of the family.

I know it's hard seeing other pregnant ladies all over the place. So many of my friends , both on here and in real life, have fallen pregnant without even trying. I am so happy for them, but it makes my struggle seem even harder. If I struggled with Anabella to conceive I could understand it, but she came along so easily that now 19 months on, I am finding it tough.


----------



## slammerkin

Hey guys...hard to get on here on the weekend. Finally was able to mention skipping trying this cycle to DH and he was cool with it.

Shaele I wouldn't count yourself out yet at all! Only 9 DPO, right? There's still time.


----------



## BSelck24

Babydoll- that OPK is so dark!! Woo hoo!!

Shaele- aren't you only 9dpo!? You are not out!! 

Slammer- glad you got to tLk to your husband about taking a quick break and relaxing! So important!

Pompey- how cool you got to meet up with not only a bnb friend, but one from the U.S.!! How great to build amazing friendships

As for me, I'm kind of feeling a little shut out from my best friend since I told her of my positive test. She's getting married in two months and is not even trying to have kids yet, but she just commented that "great, now you're really far ahead of me and you won't be pregnant with me" as she knows this is prob my last baby. There are four of us who are close friends and three of us have kids and she doesn't. But she is very career oriented and wasn't wanting kids now anyways- I know she's busy but just feeling a little less supported by her than usual :(


----------



## nevergivingup

YAYYY Babydoll!!! That is the darkest opk I ever seen too!!!! Seems like your bases are already covered!!!! Wouldn't hurt 1 more time, right?!!

Shaele: Glad to hear your back is feeling better! Sad to hear you're counting yourself out already! We do know our bodies but our bodies know how to play mind games with us having us thinking one thing and it turns out to be another!! And in this case in hoping the another is BFP soon! It is still early chicka, not giving in just yet!!

Bselk24: sorry about your friend not being so welcoming to your announcement!! I haven't told my sister who used to be my best friend at one point until I got pregnant with my first and she was still TTC and her true colors of jealousy, rudeness and mean showed. She was absent my whole pregnancy, my babyshower, and she never cared when I talked about my pregnancy so I stop talking to her about those things. I cried often Bc she was the one friend at that time I thought would be over the moon for me but it ended up being friends and strangers. So with that being said I rather her find out when I'm delivery the baby 8 months from now. So it's ok Bselk, we're overjoyed for you!!!! Yippeeeee!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Pompeyvix: sorry You're having a hard time this time around!! I wonder what happened, I know exactly how you feel, but just keep trying, I'm rooting for ya!!!


----------



## slammerkin

That sucks when your closest friends aren't able to be supportive. :( I haven't told my best friend that we're trying because I know it would hurt her to hear. She's struggling right now because her boyfriend of 3 years is still not ready to commit to marriage and she's desperate to get married and have kids. Every time she hears of someone else getting married or getting pregnant I know it bothers her, so I am keeping it to myself for now.


----------



## hunni12

Good morning ladies...I am so confused lol.now I regret not temping. CD 13 morning I had a very positive opk and it was negative that night and the days after. Well cd 27 I took an opk my line was returning. Here I am cd 29 and I just got this...

It feels as though AF is going to start any minute and I have y regular AF symptoms
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160321_070011.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Velathria

hunni12 said:


> Good morning ladies...I am so confused lol.now I regret not temping. CD 13 morning I had a very positive opk and it was negative that night and the days after. Well cd 27 I took an opk my line was returning. Here I am cd 29 and I just got this...
> 
> It feels as though AF is going to start any minute and I have y regular AF symptoms

Positive opks can sometimes mean pregnancy ^^ also how long Are you cycles usually?


----------



## hunni12

They can vary...I just did this one
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160321_110136.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BSelck24

Holy crap hunni! Those are extremely positive OPKs!! I have heard that your OPK can get darker if you're pregnant too!! Let us know when you take a hpt!!


----------



## hunni12

I just keep getting these shocks in my "area" which makes me believe AF is coming


----------



## nevergivingup

hunni12 said:


> I just keep getting these shocks in my "area" which makes me believe AF is coming

HPT?!!!!


----------



## Velathria

I agree. I'd test if I were you. Do you have any cheapies? XD waaah we are all excited to know.. there can't be another reason for that opk to be sooo positive.


----------



## hunni12

I won't test because its a trick lol


So here are my opks from O and I just did another one
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1458612189734.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2









PhotoGrid_1458612230957.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2









PhotoGrid_1458612144607.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Shaele

pompey-im really hoping that these vitamins will help your lp! ttc is a struggle sometimes but its ok because we are made tough. fingers crossed this will work for you and youll see a bfp next time. its really cool too that you became friends with another member here and actually got to hang out and have a play date! just shows how close we can become and support each other. its absolutely fantastic! 

nevergivingup and bselck-my heart aches for both of you and for your stories. it has to be extremely difficult not being able to share your excitement with the person you cherish as a friend and as in nevergivingups case, a family member....and then not get that joy reciprocated too. i cant believe they cant just be happy for you even if they too are trying for the same things. just because you got preg first doesnt mean they never will and wouldnt they want your support during their time to shine too? makes me very sad to read that. i hope that they work out their problems and realize that petty jealousy isnt worth losing you over.

hunni-i have heard that positive opks this late in cycle can mean pregnancy too. time to take a hpt!!!!

afm omg where do i begin. today was pretty crazy. lets begin with dh semen analysis. i called the doc this morning and they said the lab only sent over half the results and theu were waiting for the rest and would call me when it came. so i was like ok. few hours later they called back and told me they are really sorry but the lab we got the analysis done at only does SA's for post vasectomy patients and that the lab should have mentioned that before wasting our time because even the prescription says for fertility purposes. my husband hasnt had a vasectomy lol. so they gave us different locations this time that will actually do the test correctly and dh will have to give a sample again. so STILL dont have answers for that. will have to make another appointment. then we found out that my dh's aunt died this morning. she was found at the bottom of the stairs and it is unknown what caused her death. they doing autopsy today and will find out tomorrow. it is extremely sad. she was the nicest lady. only in her 60's. her birthday was yesterday and she went out celebrating with her sisters who all said she was fine when they left. we are all in shock and spent most of the day at my mother in laws. her husband said my life is now over. i dunno how he held himself together at the house. terrible tragedy. so yeah crazy day.


----------



## rose.

So sorry to hear about your husbands aunt, that's terrible :hugs: also so frustrating t that the lab messed up with the SA - surely sperm is sperm?! 

Hunni I'm excited for you to test!!

BSelck and nevegivingup sorry about the lack of support from your friend/family member. It really sucks when people who you thought were on your side turn against you out of jealousy. I would just leave them for a while and hopefully they will realise theyve upset you and apologise.


----------



## nevergivingup

Shaele: O my, you're taking this really well about the SA. I would've been pulling out my hair calling them to tell them how to do their job and letting them know how they was suppose to tell me and my DH the right info before we had gone through all of this waiting. Sorry that now you have to wait again in the mean time hopefully you'll get Prego before playing the waiting again with them. Sorry about your Aunt....o my what a sad day to lose a love one. My prayers are going out for you and your family in you all time of loss. I hope the husband find his way with peace through this tragedy Bc it's never easy losing someone but it's even harder when that person was your everything!

Thanks rose!!!

AFM: I had sharp like twinges/cramps yesterday....don't know what that was all about....has me nervous now....

Hope everyone have a good day...FX FOR YOU ALL!!!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Shaele, I'm sorry to hear about DH's aunt and I can't believe after all this time you still don't have answers for the SA. I'd be furious that they didn't tell you when you booked.

Afm, we went to Dreamworld, Australia today and not long finished dinner. Such a big day and were supposed to be having a big day tomorrow but DH won't tell me anything about that as he's planned a day of surprise for me for our wedding anniversary. I'm excited as he's never done anything like this before. We BD last night and even though I didn't do an OPK today I've had ewcm so will try again for tonight - hopefully DH isn't too tired:


----------



## Velathria

Shaele- omg that is so horrible. Your poor dh's uncle. I don't know what I would do without my DF... makes me wanna cry. I hope they find out what happened. :( 
Hope your DH is ok.. and then the crap with the SA. Jesus they should be closed if they can't do their job decently. 
Why couldn't they just check the SA there as an apology for the inconvenience. I'd wanna go in and slap them all silly. 

Nevergivingup- don't try to overhung it too much. Twinges and cramps are normal. It's just your uterus getting stretched out. ^^ it's probably nothing. Unless it keeps going and gets stronger. And the part with your sister, that's just annoying but I understand you. My older sister has always been very competitive so when I told everyone I was preg with my son, she became really vicious and mean. And we'll I get why because she can never have babies due to a decease but still why couldn't she be happy.. :( I hated it. And I bet this time wont be different. And then yours being like your best friend is even worse. 
I hope she ends up being happy for you ^^

Babydoll-isn't amazing when your men give is a surprise. It's so special in my mind.. mine never does stuff like that much so when he does I love it. ^^ 
Hope it's something nice ^^

Bselck- im sorry about your best friend. She should keep her jealousy and thoughts to herself and just be happy for you.. I hate people like that. I was also envious when I found out an old friend just got pregnant but at least I was nice and happy for her too. It's not her fault that it's not happening for us yet. 

Hunni- I get how your are very cautious abut it meaning pregnancy but it is very common getting slight positives around AF time BUT they are usually lighter not that strong. Just best to just take a HPT and then you'll know for sure. ^^ 
When is AF due?

AFM actually not minding the temping quite like it ^^ second day taking temp and they are pretty good ^^ 
AF is almost over and I am now on CD 4 I think so can't wait for O-day ^^


----------



## BSelck24

Omg Shaele! How horrible for your husbands aunt! Praying for your family! And although it seems such a small worry in comparison, how frustrating with your husbands SA! 

Babydoll- Dresmworld Australia must have been amazing! What a fun vacation and family time u must be having!

Velathria- glad you are loving the temping! I'm interested to see if this makes the difference for you this month!

Nevergivingup- hope all is well with the slight cramping! Pretty sure it's just our bodies adjusting! 

AFM, feeling good just really bloated - can't get comfy when I sit and even my leggings seem uncomfortable around my stomach! So all pants are now low rise or leggings are stretched wayyyy up high haha


----------



## slammerkin

Wow Shaele that's horrible about your DH's aunt and her poor husband. Just terrible. :nope: I also can't believe about the SA. Gotta love incompetence. That's just the sort of thing that would happen to me since I HATE having to call any place and ask questions. I would be so angry. Boo!!

Hunni we're just all going to be on pins and needles here until you test!

Bselck sorry you're uncomfortable already! I was in full stretchy panel maternity pants within the first trimester because I couldn't stand pressure on my belly either. I also hated wearing bras by the second tri. I felt like I was being squeezed to death. By the end I just had to layer tops to hide the fact that I wasn't wearing a bra. I just couldn't stand it.


----------



## pompeyvix

Shaele - how annoying about the SA mix up. My husband had a similar experience a few months back when he provided a sample. Apparently we didn't fill in one form 100% correct, so it made the sample null and void and he had to do it again :growlmad: So sorry about your husband's aunt. So young to pass away :hugs:

Velathria - good luck temping this cycle! I am also temping this cycle for the first ever time. I have to set my alarm for 6.25am every day to do it :sleep:

Babydoll - how lovely your husband has planned a big surprise for your anniversary!! And what is dreamworld? Have a fantastic day and yay for ewcm!!

Hunni - I've also heard positive OPKs around AF time are a sign of pregnancy. When is AF due?? 

Bselck - sorry some of your friends aren't being particularly supportive of your pregnancy :hugs: I have no words. Even though I have been trying so long without success, I do not treat my pregnant friends any differently as I am so excited for them. 

AFM , well I am back at work today after a week off and I feel absolutely wiped out :( I also have achey legs and mild stomach cramps, so don't know what that's about. I am CD11 today , so nowhere near ovulation, already it's probably worth taking a test just in case. Last month I ovulated CD20.


----------



## hunni12

AF was due maybe 2-3 days ago...

Here are two more for today. The test line showed before the control. They actually look a bit darker
 



Attached Files:







1458690592408-1885938020.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Shaele

thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. we were definitely shaken by it...seeing as she didnt look unhealthy and didnt have any diagnosed disease we were not prepared. just proves you really never know when your time will be up and thats very scary! had to find someone to watch dd for services on this coming thursday which was tough since most of our babysitters will be in attendance. anyway lets move on to more happy thoughts....

dh is scheduled for another correctly tested SA on next friday april 1st. still a ways away which is annoying. i am really angry that the first one didnt count. stupid people working there or something ugh. and my temp has been slowly lowering so im pretty sure af is due soon. so ill be going in for my blood draws and hormone testing. fun. and thats about it for me.

babydoll- dreamland sounds wonderful i hope you are enjoying yourself! and your dh doing surprises for your anniversary is sooooooooo sweet. id be excited too! have fun and let us know how it went.

bselck-glad you doing good except for bloating....but thats definitely to be expected. enjoy every puffy moment ;) 

hope everyone else is doing well! many of you are coming up to fertile week so yay thats exciting!


----------



## Shaele

hunni take a hpt just to be sure! i cant imagine why youd be having these positive opks otherwise


----------



## hunni12

Yeah this one is taking from the control...if I make it to Sunday I will test :)
 



Attached Files:







1458691222558-1813464502.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hunni12

Omg bfp!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160322_201152.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hunni12

I cannot believe it
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160322_210849.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BSelck24

Omg Hunni!!! I knew it!! So happy for you!! "If you could make it to Sunday" you would test... Bwahaha you didn't last at all! And thank goodness because you didn't need to!! :happydance:


----------



## Shaele

Hahaha! I knew it hunni! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunni12

I caved hard after seeing pregnant people opks on Google.


That goes to show there might be some truth to the opk being very positive when pregnant.

I just had an Hsg done two weeks ago!


----------



## hunni12

Thanks ladies, hospital confirmed it. my levels were 150 hcg so i am pretty early. Around 4w 1d.


Im just worried 150 is low.


----------



## nevergivingup

Velathria said:


> Shaele- omg that is so horrible. Your poor dh's uncle. I don't know what I would do without my DF... makes me wanna cry. I hope they find out what happened. :(
> Hope your DH is ok.. and then the crap with the SA. Jesus they should be closed if they can't do their job decently.
> Why couldn't they just check the SA there as an apology for the inconvenience. I'd wanna go in and slap them all silly.
> 
> Nevergivingup- don't try to overhung it too much. Twinges and cramps are normal. It's just your uterus getting stretched out. ^^ it's probably nothing. Unless it keeps going and gets stronger. And the part with your sister, that's just annoying but I understand you. My older sister has always been very competitive so when I told everyone I was preg with my son, she became really vicious and mean. And we'll I get why because she can never have babies due to a decease but still why couldn't she be happy.. :( I hated it. And I bet this time wont be different. And then yours being like your best friend is even worse.
> I hope she ends up being happy for you ^^
> 
> Babydoll-isn't amazing when your men give is a surprise. It's so special in my mind.. mine never does stuff like that much so when he does I love it. ^^
> Hope it's something nice ^^
> 
> Bselck- im sorry about your best friend. She should keep her jealousy and thoughts to herself and just be happy for you.. I hate people like that. I was also envious when I found out an old friend just got pregnant but at least I was nice and happy for her too. It's not her fault that it's not happening for us yet.
> 
> Hunni- I get how your are very cautious abut it meaning pregnancy but it is very common getting slight positives around AF time BUT they are usually lighter not that strong. Just best to just take a HPT and then you'll know for sure. ^^
> When is AF due?
> 
> AFM actually not minding the temping quite like it ^^ second day taking temp and they are pretty good ^^
> AF is almost over and I am now on CD 4 I think so can't wait for O-day ^^

Thanks soooooo much Velathria!!! I really needed to hear those words. ESP. Since I've been cramping alittle again today. Doc. Appt. isn't until March 9 Bc they're standard is first appt. around 7-8 wks and then I still won't see the doctor!! I want another doc!!!! My sister is infertile as well I guess that's why she was so sour with me. But that's ok I have you ladies :hugs:



Yayyyyy for AF almost out the door!!! Excited for your upcoming + Ovulation!!!!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

hunni12 said:


> i cannot believe it



congrats hunni!!!!!


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats hunni!!


----------



## hunni12

Just now
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160323_133901.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rose.

Congratulations :D


----------



## Shaele

just a quick update on me...af showed up. not surprised. only sad for several min this time....looking forward now to getting blood drawn and tests done to hopefully figure out if theres a problem. will be doing that monday. very crampy today which is the worst part. tomorrow is the memorial service for my dh aunt. she ended up having a heart attack which is what caused her death and most likely caused her to fall. hope to hold it together tomorrow but im already extra emotional. hope everyone is doing well...hugs to all.


----------



## hunni12

I am so sorry Shae...if it helps. I had an hsg done even though it was normal i think it cleared out cobwebs. My hsg was done 03/08/16..positive opk 03/13/16..and bfp 03/22/16


----------



## rose.

:hugs: Shaele thinking of you


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats again hunni!

Sorry AF showed Shaele, but I'm glad you have a plan of action. Condolences again on the loss of DH's aunt. :hugs:

AFM, CD9 here, and DH and I happened to have some great BD the last two nights, hehe. We used protection last night though because when I said I didn't want to get pregnant this cycle I really meant it. Not just NTNP, but actually avoiding. DH was bummed about not getting to go completely au naturale anymore, lol. But I use a diaphragm, so not as bad as condoms.


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies looks like I'm back with you &#128546; 

I had a couple of red spots when I wiped yesterday which turned brown but this morning I woke up to full bleeding :( I will wait until next week to go into the dr to be sure all has cleared out but today is a really sad day &#128546; Trying to stay positive but I really wanted this baby! My bloated stomach now feels flat and it's such a sad feeling :(

Wanted to update you ladies first


----------



## slammerkin

Oh no Bselck I'm so so so sorry. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

O noooo, Sorry Bselk!!!! :cry: that is scariest thing to see and hardest thing to endure. I know how you feel.....Again so sorry that you have to go through this. "Thinking of you"


----------



## nevergivingup

Shaele: Sorry about AF showing. It's ok to take a minute, it's ok to take as long as you need but as soon as AF leave and you still have the mindset to TTC, clear your mind and get yourself ready for a BFP!! My fx for you always!!

AFM: I'm trying to stay positive no matter what the outcome is for me or anyone else. Thinking of all us ladies!!


----------



## pompeyvix

I'm so sorry BSelck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shaele

bselck nuuuuuuuu!!!!! im so so very sorry to hear this news. *hug* i wish there was something we could do or say to make it all better =/ i hope you can get another bfp just as easily and sticks for good. youre in my thoughts as you muster through this disappointing and tragic event. 

nevergivingup- thank you! im trying to stay positive...but im really terrified of secondary infertility and that nothing can be done to help. im grateful for having my dd but im scared of not being able to give her a sibling. i am an only child and i am terrified of being left all alone. i am fortunate enough that both my parents are still alive and love them so much but when they do go there will be no one left but me to remember them as parents. no one to talk to about them or say hey dont you miss mom or dad? it scares me and i dont want that for my dd. so i will try my hardest to prevent the loneliness i am destined for. lots of kids will help me too lol. glad to hear you are still doing well.

how is everyone else? 


tonight was dh aunts memorial service. was nice to see so many people come...just too bad it was for this. it really hasnt sunk in for any of us yet i think. i know everyone grieves differently but even her husband was making jokes and laughing....i think he was just trying to avoid the topic at all costs. 

anyone have any fun easter plans? i think next year ill take dd on an egg hunt. i dont think she would understand this year that much. same with coloring eggs.


----------



## rose.

I'm so sorry BSelck :hugs: hoping that the bleeding stops and your little bean hangs on in there. Thinking of you!

I'm hoping to O next weekend so just trying to BD every 2 or 3 days for now to keep DHs supply nice and fresh. Feeling very relaxed about it all, which is good - I've been super busy with work and that will continue next week so time is passing quite quickly!


----------



## Velathria

Nevergivingup- im glad I could help ^^ and I made you fee a bit less worrisome ^^ just remember to not overthink it. ^^ that's the most important. 
Sounds like your still doing good I'm happy ^^

Bselck- awww nooo!! I was so happy for you.. I'm sorry that happened. Hopefully the little egg held on tight. Did you have cramping with it?any pain? 

It might have just been break through bleeding.. some women have that. You should really go to the doc sooner... hope everything will be ok. And that you still get good news.:hugs: 

Hunni-don't Wanna say I told ya so xD CONGRATS hunni!!! <3 wish you a healthy 9 months ^^ 

Shelly- sorry your AF showed and I know how you feel. I never thought I'd be having problems after I had my son so easily. It was first month trying that we fell pregnant. Now I'm worried that my son won't have any siblings and he is so good with little children.I can see he'd love a sibling and it breaks my heart that I just can't do it :( 
Hopefully the doc's can help ^^ 

AFM still temping and seems to work out. My temp is dropping already ... do you think I'm going into fertile window or have any of you had temp drop right AF. 
FF is also telling me that I should be ovulating in a few days.. can't believe I'll be ovulating so early. 
Am having more cm this time around thank god ^^ hopefully this month is it


----------



## nevergivingup

Shaele: so sorry that you're going through this emotional roller coaster with your body. I can't imagine being the only child. I know it has to be lonely esp. if you're like me, stay to myself. O Shaele I hope the infertility is not the case, I'm just hoping this is a hiccup in the road. Bc I stay to myself I say I want a bunch of kids too, my own little army!! 



Velathria: Thanks!! Dont know too much about tempting but cm is sounding good to me!!! Ff was right on it this time for me. Hope you catch the eggie!!!


----------



## rose.

Velathria my temp normally drops just before O. It gradually goes down for about a week before O. Don't worry too much about one days temp especially on your first cycle of temping - once you have a complete chart its easier to see the pattern as temps can be rocky sometimes.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Bselk, I'm so sorry!! I know there's no words anyone can say that will take the pain away but we all have you in our prayers and thinking of you. 

Hunni, Congratulations!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

Shaele, I'm sorry AF showed. Hopefully you get some answers soon.

DH booked us into a winery tour and tasting which I've always wanted to do. 
Easter, I'm hosting a family lunch and I have some big plastic eggs that I'll attempt an egg hunt with ds. I've also gotten him an Easter coloring book to scribble in.


----------



## nevergivingup

Bselk how's it going? Thinking about you


----------



## BSelck24

Hi ladies!

I took the weekend off of BNB but I did check out some of the TTC after loss forums which gave me hope as most of the people who started those threads now have their rainbow babies!

Compared to my prior miscarriages, honestly this one was easier. PHYSICALLY easier that is. Meaning I didn't really have any cramps (maybe like light AF type cramps) as compared to the straight contraction type pains from my 12 week mc. And my bleeding literally only lasted 2 days! With both of my previous miscarriages it last a week to 9 days.

But EMOTIONALLY, this still sucks :(. I'm so thankful I have you guys for support! I know I was very lucky (and thankful) to get my BFP the first cycle off of my Mirena, but it was kind of like once you know you're due date is November, now I'm so sad that I won't have a November baby :( now I won't have 2016 baby, and I start to question, what if that was the baby girl I wanted so badly :(

My dr sad miscarriages this early just mean that there was something within the cells that didn't come together correctly and it is our body saving us from an unhealthy pregnancy. She said there was nothing I did, or didn't do that would have changed the outcome. I really like my OB and she was super positive and caring.

I just have to make sure my HCG is back down to 0 by Friday (she said to just take a hpt and make sure it's negative) otherwise I have to come back and see her. 

So, I am counting March 24th, my first day of bleeding as CD1 and am hopefully looking to O on April 6th. So I'm going to try and BD the same days we did last month and hope that my cycle resumes normally and I O the month straight after my mc.

Did I miss anything or any other BFPs!?

How are you ladies and who is testing next?

Nevergivingup- how's that baby bean of yours doing and when is your next scan!?


----------



## Shaele

hey ladies...

sorry again bselck for your loss but your doctor is probably right. i have heard the same thing she said about your body saving itself. you must remember it was not your fault. totally out of your hands. and although maybe difficult to admit your body and baby would be better off this way. unfortunate things like this have to occur but i guess thats just nature and your body making sure survival of the fittest. im sure you will have no problem snagging another bean. try not to dwell on what might have been. i understand its hard but you dont want to stress yourself out thinking about things you cant control. and time to look forward to trying again =)

afm im pretty upset at my dh. today me, dd, dh, his mom, and his sister went out to hibachi for dinner. near the end dh mentioned he had a doc app this coming friday (which is the day he goes to give his sample for his SA.) and being a curious caring mother his mom goes oh what for? mind you all i didnt tell anyone we are ttc except talking on here. i dont want anyone knowing. i dont want people to know im having problems. i feel like ill get looked at differently. they will try to give me advice i dont want. now they will be expecting me to give updates on how im doing and what ive tried and what i havent tried. who knows what they will be thinking. i wanted to stay away from that. its none of their business. its just a private matter. between me dh and our docs. i dont want the added pressure. thats one of the major reasons i signed up this site so i could vent and not feel so alone and still be fairly anonymous. i dont know if thats just me but dh didnt understand that. so he responds id rather not say. so later on in the evening his mom now worried over that response texts him demanding to know why hes going to see a doc. and he told her everything. that its for a sa because we are having trouble ttc. i completely broke down. i screamed at him he had no right telling her and that it was private. i didnt even tell my own mom let alone my mother in law. and he knew i wanted it kept private because i got mad at him for telling his friend that we were trying for a baby again a few months ago. im like you couldnt have said its for a check up???? im absolutely crushed and i feel just betrayed. cant do anything about her knowing now but it just sucks. im so aggravated. i was bawling before. dh trying to calm me down but every time i looked at him i wanted to scream at him how could you. anyway...tomorrow going for blood draws...gonna ask some questions like...what exactly is this testing and do i have to come in again and what would those tests be for etc. goodnight. hugs to all.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Bselk, again I'm sorry for what your going through but I am glad you've found a bit of hope in the TTC after loss. 

Shaele, I'm sorry your DH did that. Sometimes men just don't understand. If I asked DH not to say anything and he did I would be the same as you. Also I really think that sometimes men just don't think/filter what they're saying. 

Afm, according to FF I'm 7dpo and yesterday (6dpo) after a BM I had a big glob of cloudy ewcm. I don't think I've ever had it before - except maybe when I was pregnant with ds but I wasn't tracking O and I only remember having lots of ewcm all through the month. Also late last night I started having mild but annoying weird heavy/twingy kind of cramps that have continued on and off today. Anyone have any experience with it or similar?


----------



## slammerkin

BSelck, I'm glad you had an easy time of it physically, but I'm sure it's still hard emotionally. I haven't been through a miscarriage, but I'm so sorry. I know you'll get a rainbow baby!

Shaele, that really sucks that your DH couldn't keep things to himself. I understand. I wouldn't want to share TTC stuff with family either. It's too private and personal. I was upset with DH for telling his family when I was pregnant earlier than I wanted to, and then he told them the name we had picked, and I wanted it to be a surprise when she was born. Men just don't get how closely we like to hold certain things. I hope you guys can make up soon, but I would be very angry too. :hugs:

BabyDoll, I've heard there's an estrogen surge around the middle of LP which can cause you to get some EWCM and a temp drop, so that's not out of the norm. I know I had implantation cramps at 6 DPO with my daughter, but then I had a lot of cramping last cycle and didn't end up pregnant, so I dunno! Symptom spotting is a real b*tch that way, lol.


----------



## nevergivingup

BSelck24 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I took the weekend off of BNB but I did check out some of the TTC after loss forums which gave me hope as most of the people who started those threads now have their rainbow babies!
> 
> Compared to my prior miscarriages, honestly this one was easier. PHYSICALLY easier that is. Meaning I didn't really have any cramps (maybe like light AF type cramps) as compared to the straight contraction type pains from my 12 week mc. And my bleeding literally only lasted 2 days! With both of my previous miscarriages it last a week to 9 days.
> 
> But EMOTIONALLY, this still sucks :(. I'm so thankful I have you guys for support! I know I was very lucky (and thankful) to get my BFP the first cycle off of my Mirena, but it was kind of like once you know you're due date is November, now I'm so sad that I won't have a November baby :( now I won't have 2016 baby, and I start to question, what if that was the baby girl I wanted so badly :(
> 
> My dr sad miscarriages this early just mean that there was something within the cells that didn't come together correctly and it is our body saving us from an unhealthy pregnancy. She said there was nothing I did, or didn't do that would have changed the outcome. I really like my OB and she was super positive and caring.
> 
> I just have to make sure my HCG is back down to 0 by Friday (she said to just take a hpt and make sure it's negative) otherwise I have to come back and see her.
> 
> So, I am counting March 24th, my first day of bleeding as CD1 and am hopefully looking to O on April 6th. So I'm going to try and BD the same days we did last month and hope that my cycle resumes normally and I O the month straight after my mc.
> 
> Did I miss anything or any other BFPs!?
> 
> How are you ladies and who is testing next?
> 
> Nevergivingup- how's that baby bean of yours doing and when is your next scan!?


Bselk I can totally understand taking a break, I had to too when my AF came....it was just to much. I love your OB to explain that to you, letting you know it wasn't your fault...but I can understand the this year baby thing...but it's ok January is just as Great!!! A new year baby is refreshing!! I know it's hard though but with time it'll get better...I came from the TTCAL forum, I figured since I finally had my rainbow baby I can start off with this forum but I still peek over there from time to time. I do hope you feel better nothing will take the place of the pos. Hpt but once you get that BFP hopefully it'll ease your mind some.

AFM: scared every second.. My sore boobs kindve left me so I'm worrying ab that. My m/s kindve went down so I'm nervous about that. I was playing to rough with my DS yesterday lifting him on my legs and I think I over did that. I'm just a mess. I'm hoping for the best but Bc I found out so early it seems to be going to slow. My first doc appt. tomorrow just to draw lab work I don't think an u/s just yet.
But in just praying for the best!!!


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks guys!

Babydoll- I think that sounds promising! I think why ever it's there, ewcm can always be a good thing lol

Shaele- I totally understand being upset with your DH but I'm going to play devils advocate and give some different ways of looking at it to ease your mind! Yes our families are always poking, prodding and giving unwarranted advice, but also remember that your MIL could be happy and even PROUD of you for seeking help from your doctors! You are ahead of the game (since you've only been trying for 6 months or so) and she could look at you as being RESPONSIBLE and handling this situation very maturely! 

Secondly, yes our husbands are so naive to our feelings sometimes, but let your husband know that it is due to our own insecurities as to why we don't want others to know when we're struggling. That is why it is such a big deal to keep it private, because we feel inadequate or broken. BUT REMEMBER- you are an amazing mom! You have control of your future and YOU are making the right decisions for your family! There is nothing wrong with you, you are simply looking for advice on how to speed up the process or tweak the process so you can create a larger family!

It sucks that your MIL knows about the testing when you didn't want her to, but be confident and say you are covering all bases and just preparing for baby #2!! &#128139;&#128139;&#128139;

Nevergivingup- glad you have your first appt even if it's just a blood test!
Keep us updated and I know your baby is doing great! Thank you guys for all the kind words and I can't wait for my rainbow baby like you!


----------



## Shaele

glad im not the only one who would have been mad at dh. he made me feel so irrational. we made up but he also said his mom told him to keep her updated after he told her of our predicament. he said he wouldnt say any more but im like right....like shes actually going to just give up asking you how we are doing in that area if you keep ignoring her. i dont think so....i mean look how she reacted to your doc appointment announcement! Ugh. trying not to focus on it because whats done is done and i just have to deal. 

bselck-thats a good way to think of it. i suppose i can try to be more positive. dh knows how i feel insecure, he said he just didnt think it would be a big deal if his mom knew because he knows that wouldnt change her opinion of me. that she knows im still a good person and mom. that wasnt the problem for me though. the problem was i didnt want her knowing about my health specifics. thats why doc patient confidentiality exists. but again whats done is done and i cant stay upset forever lol. how are you feeling?

babydoll-im sorry, i havent experienced your symptoms so i dont have too much input personally but i have heard ewcm is a positive sign....and since you said your last pregnancy had it all month id take that as a good thing! hoping for you!

slammerkin-im sorry your dh did that to you...id be mad too! we agreed we would tell people about getting pregnant and the name together at same time. in fact we took everyone out to dinner to announce it. (close family that is) and the rest found out on facebook lol. but yeah so dunno why dh decided to tell his mom this then after all that. at least we can empathize with each other...

nevergivingup-awww you need to calm down! stressing out isnt going to help. and although im sure you realize that i also know thats easier said than done. try not thinking so much about it. do things you normally do during your day or take up a new hobby. i started painting when i got pregnant although i didnt have a toddler then. you could maybe get your own doppler machine thing to listen to babys heart beat whenever you get worried for peace of mind instead of waiting for next doc app. just believe in your body and its job doing what it was made to do. trust its ability and youll be fine! no more worrying *hug* let us know how everything at doc goes...

afm not much to report. yesterday got my blood drawn to test follicle stimulating hormone and estrigol (sp) levels. and friday i go again for same test. they said they should have results by then....im hoping for results sooner though. really hoping its something easy to fix if theres a problem at all. forgot to ask if i go for cd 21 test to confirm o. gonna ask that friday. slow week....at least af is gone.


----------



## Velathria

Bselck- i'm sorry about everything that happened but i'm glad that you got some comfort from the other forums. I have to say bnb is amazing. I've had pretty bad moments when AF came and everyone on here is amazing and makes me feel better ^^ so i'm glad you feel better. And i bet you'll have that beautiful egg nested nice and tight real soon ^^ 

Shelly- Sorry about your DH.. men can drive us insane. Mine is making me pretty frustrated lately. He isn't sleeping well and is letting it out on us.. Our son doesnt even know what's wrong.. One day he is cuddling with him and playing happily and the next he just gets angry at anything jsut because he is in a bad mood. I got mad at him too and shouted at him.. So i think i would've blown up at mine too. 
Now i don't have a problem with his mother knowing because she is quite understanding and supportive but my mother is judgey Mcjudgerson... She is the worst. Which is why i won't tell her until we actually are pregnant for the full 3 months. 
So i know where you're coming from ^^ hope you guys make up again soon though ^^

babydoll- hope that big glob of ewcm is a good sign and that this cycle is it for you ^^

Nevergivingup- Try not too worry too much.. My bbs didn't hurt as much either in my first pregnancy.. all they did was grow big. Lol and nothing like bouncing your DS will change what's happening to your egg in there. 

It's still too small to be hurt by anything like that. I know it's easier said then done but try to get your mind of of it and just enjoy your pregnancy and think positive. ^^ FX for your appt ^^ and that the blood work looks good. :)

AFM i am super confused about my chart XD it just keeps going up and down.. Nothing looks like i am ovulating.. and ofc for some reason my opks still haven't come in the mail.. Really tempted to just go to the store and buy some cheapies to see if i am ovulating.. 
I am finally having CM though^^ and ovulation cramps :dappydance: that's more then i've had for the last 7 months. so yay for that. Going to the Animecon on saturday so really looking forward to that. ^^ 

Hope everyone had a nice easter weekend ^^ I feel like my ds is about to turn into a chocolate egg himself XD XD


----------



## nevergivingup

Shaele: Thanks! O Nooo, I'm so sorry I missed your talking about your DH telling your MIL, I had to go back and read Bc I was so lost...Wowsers!! I can totally understand you being mad at DH, Bc that is a personal and very sensitive situation for us as women. Unfortunately men don't look at TTC situations like we do, to us or rather me, I felt like a failure when I kept having m/c's. And after my 1st one being broadcast DH and I realized no one will never know again!! Bc it literally killed something inside of me as a woman TTC and the thought that I just couldn't get it right!! :thumbup: 
But I agree with Bselk, don't be to hard on him, he don't think as deeply of it as we do. And like you say it's done now, all you both can do now is give her general answers if she asks, not to specific or detailed Bc it's really none of her business and I agree that's way to much pressure knowing she's at home thinking about you n DH BD'ing...and you hoping you get it Bc your MIL knows y'all are trying. O my gosh...what a headache, trust me I've been there...matter fact once I had my DS and didn't have another one yet everyone from the pastor was asking us what are we waiting for....ugh ...."for y'all to get out of our business and our bed!" And then all our friends started having #2 and we didn't even have a baby bump yet....It gotten to the point where we excluded ourselves from friends and just focused on our little family of 3...But didn't mean to go on about me, but it's ok Shaele, hope you're feeling better about the situation, just think she'll be the happiest person ever when you get that BFP Bc y'all shared that personal info with her!!! FX for you hunni!!!

Bselk: Thanks!! Hope these days are going fast for you Bc April 6 is almost here, that's O day right?!! 

Velathria: Thanks! O no sorry about the opks!! I would personally go to the store and get some just to cover my bases. But CM is always a good Ovulation sign!!! Hopefully you're getting lots of BD in. And ESP have fun at the Animecon to help take your mind off TTC for a minute and just enjoy yourself!! Have fun!!

AFM: Thanks Ladies!!! Thanks Ladies! Y'all are so awesome!!! I can always talk to you ladies and feel better Bc you all know just what to say Bc we're all in this together and understand the struggle!! Thank you all so much!! I needed to hear every word you all encouraged me with!! :hugs:
My first doc appt was nothing unexpected. I waited for 30 mins. to finally get to the back to get my pregnancy packets and birthing classes info. And then 25 more minutes finally to get labs drawn. The Great thing is is that I don't have to keep calling for my levels, I can go online and see them for myself!! And hopefully my levels are good!! Unfortunately I have to wait 72 hours to see them Bc I ordered extra labs to be drawn like the progesterone. But I really felt good after that appt. BUT WHAT SUCKS is they only do 2 U/S throughout the whole pregnancy :growlmad: so my first U/s will be at 10wks which is 4 weeks away on April 25th.. WOWSERS!!! That's crazy to me!!! ESP. being that I'm a high risk but again I did mentioned I hate this OB/GYN office! My last OB/GYN I had an u/s at 6/7wks, then one at 10wks, then one at 15wks, then another one at 20ish weeks. I felt important there, here I felt like a number....but AGAIN I just need to be grateful for this experience again. 

It's so hard to stop worrying but I will do my best! Thanks ladies!

FX for all you ladies!!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Slammerkin; I agree that symptom spotting is a real b**ch. I've been pretty good with not doing it but when I got that ewcm and then weird cramps I don't remember ever having before it made me excited. I am now thinking it's like you said and can be pretty normal and almost feeling like I'm out. 

BSelck; I too think ewcm is a good sign no matter what.

Shaele; I'm not 100% sure if I had ewcm after I O'd the cycle I fell with ds but I know I had it lots that cycle. Hoping all goes well with your tests!

Velathria; I'm still very new to temp charts so I'm sorry I'm not any help there. I would be very tempted to buy some cheap OPK's in the mean time though. Hopefully someone else can help you.

Nevergivingup; I'm glad to hear your appt went well. I'd love to be able to check the levels online myself. I think here in Aus were still a little behind that though. Wow about only having 2 u/s. Can you book a private one or is that too costly there? Here we usually have an u/s at 6-8w, 12w, 16w, 20w and sometimes around 30w and 34-36w depending how big your bump measures. But on top of them a private one starts around $50. I also agree as scary as it is after a m/c you need to *try* and relax and push those thoughts out of mind. Oh and a Doppler at home can really ease your mind. I loved mine.


----------



## nevergivingup

BabyDoll007 said:


> Bselk, again I'm sorry for what your going through but I am glad you've found a bit of hope in the TTC after loss.
> 
> Shaele, I'm sorry your DH did that. Sometimes men just don't understand. If I asked DH not to say anything and he did I would be the same as you. Also I really think that sometimes men just don't think/filter what they're saying.
> 
> Afm, according to FF I'm 7dpo and yesterday (6dpo) after a BM I had a big glob of cloudy ewcm. I don't think I've ever had it before - except maybe when I was pregnant with ds but I wasn't tracking O and I only remember having lots of ewcm all through the month. Also late last night I started having mild but annoying weird heavy/twingy kind of cramps that have continued on and off today. Anyone have any experience with it or similar?



Hey, yes, I experienced this wgen I was around 5/6 DPO minus the big glob of ewcm, but it was a bit much and exciting!! Bc Dr. Google says ewcm is a great thing after ovulation so my fx for you!!! I know 2 u/s are horrible!! What Doppler did you have?


----------



## hunni12

I got ewcm for like 4 days after ovulation as well.


----------



## BSelck24

Velathria- yay O is near! Glad you're feeling the ovulation symptoms since sometimes we just simply cannot rely on charts or OPKs! Trust your body!

AFM, yes I should be ovulating around the 6th! My step daughter flies in tonight with my dad and then hubby and I will be in baby dance mode starting this Saturday for the fertile window :happydance:

Nevergivingup- I too LOVE that we can get our results online now! I just got my last HCG blood draw and it was 3 so I never thought I would be so happy to "not" be pregnant anymore. As I'm not waiting, and just continuing to TTC, I have been slightly drawn to taking certain herbs or vitamins that thicken your uterus lining. BBBUUUTTT, I also read that you shouldn't take anything that will mess with your cycle or fertility, especially when you've just proven that your body is ready to be pregnant without it.

So I will stick to what I did last month and then if I need to make changes in the future I will.

Babydoll, any update on what that ewcm meant?

Shaele- thinking of you! Let us know when you get your results from the 2nd test- what are they looking for or what should the numbers be?

Nevergivingup and hunni- how are u guys feeling!?


----------



## rose.

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much this week, I've had a super busy week at work and have been doing lots of overtime including working from home in the evenings, so I havent had time to do anything much to be honest!

BSelck I'm glad the Mc was a little less traumatic. Hopefully you get your rainbow BFP very soon :)

Shaele I completely understand you being mad at your husband. I would hate for many people to know that we're trying especially people who I feel are interfering. Men just don't think about things the same as we do - I am sure if my DH was in the same situation he would just have come out with it too!

Afm, I'm waiting to O - going by past cycles it should be sunday but I've been having a lot of ewcm the last couple of days - much more than normal. I'm hoping that this is a good sign I'm getting ready to release a nice healthy egg :) I had my third reflexology session on Tuesday so we will see if it makes a difference. I think this is the most EWCM ive had so im hoping it's the reflexology doing some good! 

We have been BDing every couple of days, hoping we will keep that up until O.


----------



## BabyDoll007

nevergivingup said:


> Hey, yes, I experienced this wgen I was around 5/6 DPO minus the big glob of ewcm, but it was a bit much and exciting!! Bc Dr. Google says ewcm is a great thing after ovulation so my fx for you!!! I know 2 u/s are horrible!! What Doppler did you have?

Thank you.
This is the Doppler I have. I've kept it for the next pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BabyDoll007

Good luck to all that are near O. 

BSelck; still not 100% sure what the weird cm was/is but I had more but slightly different cm yesterday which was ewcm consistency- thin, watery, stretchy, etc but it was white! From what dr Google says it can be a good thing but can also be a sign of AF. 

Rose; glad to see your back. Hoping work settles down a little for you soon.


----------



## hunni12

Bsleck- currently dealing with the stomach flu. It has been spreading like wildfire down here. How are you?


----------



## nevergivingup

BSelck24 said:


> Velathria- yay O is near! Glad you're feeling the ovulation symptoms since sometimes we just simply cannot rely on charts or OPKs! Trust your body!
> 
> AFM, yes I should be ovulating around the 6th! My step daughter flies in tonight with my dad and then hubby and I will be in baby dance mode starting this Saturday for the fertile window :happydance:
> 
> Nevergivingup- I too LOVE that we can get our results online now! I just got my last HCG blood draw and it was 3 so I never thought I would be so happy to "not" be pregnant anymore. As I'm not waiting, and just continuing to TTC, I have been slightly drawn to taking certain herbs or vitamins that thicken your uterus lining. BBBUUUTTT, I also read that you shouldn't take anything that will mess with your cycle or fertility, especially when you've just proven that your body is ready to be pregnant without it.
> 
> So I will stick to what I did last month and then if I need to make changes in the future I will.
> 
> Babydoll, any update on what that ewcm meant?
> 
> Shaele- thinking of you! Let us know when you get your results from the 2nd test- what are they looking for or what should the numbers be?
> 
> Nevergivingup and hunni- how are u guys feeling!?

I agree Bselk!! If your body conceived on its own then I certainly wouldn't add anything to it! Bc nothing is wrong with your body more then likely it was just the chromosome of the sperm.,YAYYY FOR UPCOMING Ovulation!!! I know exactly how you feel about those hcg going bk down ESP when you're ready to start TTC right away!!! Fx that you catch the eggie and that it's a sticky bean!!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

BabyDoll007 said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Hey, yes, I experienced this wgen I was around 5/6 DPO minus the big glob of ewcm, but it was a bit much and exciting!! Bc Dr. Google says ewcm is a great thing after ovulation so my fx for you!!! I know 2 u/s are horrible!! What Doppler did you have?
> 
> Thank you.
> This is the Doppler I have. I've kept it for the next pregnancy.Click to expand...

Thanks!! How soon did you hear the HB on it?


----------



## BabyDoll007

nevergivingup said:


> BabyDoll007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Hey, yes, I experienced this wgen I was around 5/6 DPO minus the big glob of ewcm, but it was a bit much and exciting!! Bc Dr. Google says ewcm is a great thing after ovulation so my fx for you!!! I know 2 u/s are horrible!! What Doppler did you have?
> 
> Thank you.
> This is the Doppler I have. I've kept it for the next pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! How soon did you hear the HB on it?Click to expand...

Your welcome. I heard ds heart beat at 7.5weeks on it - the first time I used it. It was before I went in for my 8w dating scan and it brought so much relief as I m/c the pregnancy prior at 8w.

You just have to be patient and remember that you might not hear the heart beat due to how much room they have to run away from you.


----------



## Velathria

I am so glad i didn't go out and buy those cheapie Opks yesterday because this morning the digis finally came in the mail ^^ did one right away with FMU.. But it showed low.. So no smiley face yet.. now i am thinking that the whole few months me and DH have been BDing at the wrong time. Maybe i ovulate really late which is why my IC's opks never showed any progression around that time. 

Well gonna keep doing my digis and who knows maybe animecon will be when we conceive because we'll have the whole night just for us. ;) 
lots and lots of :sex: :rofl: 

anywho FX for everyone who is going to O soon ^^


----------



## slammerkin

Velathria - I think late afternoon is the best time to use OPKs, right? Test again later! I hope you get your BD timing just right this month! Temping should really tell you when O happens. I know yours are up and down right now, but hopefully you'll see a big spike when O happens.

I got my temp spike today actually, though FF did something weird and put in dotted cross hairs at CD10. I think it will correct itself after two more high temps. I completely forgot about even using OPKs this month! But I'm glad to be moving along through this cycle so we can get back to trying next month right before our trip.


----------



## Velathria

Slammerkin- Thx ^^ yeah my chart doesnt look so great.. Just googled annovulatory charts but found something else.. There was a few examples of charts of women that have estrogen deficiency and it looked the same as mine.. Would makes sense with me having barely any CM for the last few months.. 

Waaah now i'm freaking out.. I just want my bloodresults so i know... Gonna call tomorrow and see if they are in yet..


----------



## nevergivingup

Valethria: I hope they call soon. Bc Dr. Google can give you answers that may not be truthful or may not be your case. Don't stress to much ESP without any actual results. Hope those blood results is ok and it's nothing major. Fx for you Hun


----------



## nevergivingup

Hey Ladies: 

So Bselk I do have to agree, I LOVE ONLINE LAB RESULTS!!! 

So I got my results back, my progesterone is 6 levels above the normal range so I don't need any! 
My Hcg levels were 2000 over average range for me being 6 wks when I tested
So it's not an u/s but I do feel great about those test results as well as all the others! Hopefully that'll hold my worrying down for a while.

Fx for everyone here & afar


----------



## BabyDoll007

They're great levels Nevergivingup! Those levels would be just as reassuring as an u/s at this stage. 

Afm I decided to test this morning but looks like an evap. I might test again tomorrow.


----------



## slammerkin

Velathria I wouldn't worry yet! Some of my charts have seriously jaggy up and down temps, but the temp rise becomes clear once it happens. Wait and see!

Great news nevergivingup!


----------



## nevergivingup

BabyDoll007 said:


> They're great levels Nevergivingup! Those levels would be just as reassuring as an u/s at this stage.
> 
> Afm I decided to test this morning but looks like an evap. I might test again tomorrow.


Thanks Hun!!
But 1 day does make a difference, tomorrow May make all the difference, that's a bit of a time frame!


----------



## hunni12

@Vel: Google will make you think your uterus is falling out because of the negative stories.

@Nevergivingup: Those levels are amazing!! When is your first u/s...mines is on 4/13 I will be 7w 2d then.


----------



## nevergivingup

hunni12 said:


> @Vel: Google will make you think your uterus is falling out because of the negative stories.
> 
> @Nevergivingup: Those levels are amazing!! When is your first u/s...mines is on 4/13 I will be 7w 2d then.

Thanks!!!

Oooooh I know you're excited!!!!! 
Unfortunately my doc only do 2 u/s unless for emergencies!! So my 1st u/s won't be until April 25th :thumbup: :thumbup: :growlmad:


----------



## hunni12

Excited, nervous...but counting down lol


----------



## Shaele

hey all....wow i missed lots of posts! 

velathria- im agreeing with everyone...dont read into your symptoms on the internet. the horror stories almost never pertain to you and will only stress you out with worry. i know from experience. just trust your doctor and hopefully your lab work comes back soon to give you definitive answers! in any case its time to push those thoughts aside and have fun the animecon! Thats this weekend right? 

nevergivingup-im really glad your levels look so good! i hope they can keep your mind at ease. i only get 2 ultrasounds too so i understand your pain. 

babydoll-keep positive! you may have implanted later so hcg wont show up yet. fingers crossed for you!

im sorry if i missed some posts...wont let me go back...

afm got a call from doc office today with results from my blood test on monday. my hormone levels are normal. going back again tomorrow to do it again. going to ask what the next step is. dh also goes for sa tomorrow. not sure if im feeling relieved or not. yanno most of the time when your health tests come back normal youre like phew but now im kinda like well wtf then...oh well. thats all thats new here. goodnight and hugs to all.


----------



## nevergivingup

Shaele said:


> hey all....wow i missed lots of posts!
> 
> velathria- im agreeing with everyone...dont read into your symptoms on the internet. the horror stories almost never pertain to you and will only stress you out with worry. i know from experience. just trust your doctor and hopefully your lab work comes back soon to give you definitive answers! in any case its time to push those thoughts aside and have fun the animecon! Thats this weekend right?
> 
> nevergivingup-im really glad your levels look so good! i hope they can keep your mind at ease. i only get 2 ultrasounds too so i understand your pain.
> 
> babydoll-keep positive! you may have implanted later so hcg wont show up yet. fingers crossed for you!
> 
> im sorry if i missed some posts...wont let me go back...
> 
> afm got a call from doc office today with results from my blood test on monday. my hormone levels are normal. going back again tomorrow to do it again. going to ask what the next step is. dh also goes for sa tomorrow. not sure if im feeling relieved or not. yanno most of the time when your health tests come back normal youre like phew but now im kinda like well wtf then...oh well. thats all thats new here. goodnight and hugs to all.

Shaele: I totally know where you're coming from with the test being normal but still haven't gotten where I need to be, and then what is throwing it off then?!? Well we know 1 thing for sure and it's great news is that NOTHING IS WRONG!!! So you won't have to go to the doctor and pay a buck load of money to fix something and waste time doing that! That is always a plus. Also you're not in any pain to question that something isn't right that is a plus! All you have to do is do your part and God will do his that is always his promise to us!! Have you heard of GERITOL?? My older aunts told my sister about it when she was having a hard time concieving. They say it's the old remedy to helping anyone get pregnant, don't know how true it is, Just heard a lot about it. Hoping you catch the eggie when it comes and the brightest BFP ever!!!


----------



## Velathria

hey ladies ^^ so first off got my blood results and you were all right.. Google makes us worry so much. :rofl: it was waaaay off. Am apparently the healthiest person she's tested XD Except that now i know why my CM has been acting weird since last month. I have thrush so yay for that :( but at least as soon as it is healed my CM should go back to normal ^^ Also got more blood taken for hormone lvls now and waiting for an app from the fertility specialist so hopefully that won't take so long. ^^ 

And also i just tested with my digi OPK and i got A BLINKING SMILEY FACE!! wohooo for ovulation!! ^^ looks like i better jump my DH's bones ^^ 

Hopefully this thrush won't make my environment unfit for sperm down there :(


----------



## rose.

Glad your results were normal ladies! Hope your thrush clears up soon Velathria, I'm sure It won't stop those swimmers though :)
I'm thinking I Od yesterday - my cm is creamier today and so I'm assuming that yesterday's OPK was actually positive (it looked very similar to the control line, a bit thinner but pretty much as dark). My temps seem to be going up too so maybe I Od early! Would be nice, as I was waiting a while last month


----------



## nevergivingup

Velathria said:


> hey ladies ^^ so first off got my blood results and you were all right.. Google makes us worry so much. :rofl: it was waaaay off. Am apparently the healthiest person she's tested XD Except that now i know why my CM has been acting weird since last month. I have thrush so yay for that :( but at least as soon as it is healed my CM should go back to normal ^^ Also got more blood taken for hormone lvls now and waiting for an app from the fertility specialist so hopefully that won't take so long. ^^
> 
> And also i just tested with my digi OPK and i got A BLINKING SMILEY FACE!! wohooo for ovulation!! ^^ looks like i better jump my DH's bones ^^
> 
> Hopefully this thrush won't make my environment unfit for sperm down there :(

Wohoo!!! VELATHRIA!!!!! So happy for you!!! All around I'm just over the moon for all these good results you've gotten!!! Now def jump those bones thrush or not won't hurt to try and positive thought that it won't stop a thing!!!!


----------



## Velathria

Haha well let's hope it doesn't ^^ tomorrow is animecon so I'm looking forward to that ^^ everything is going well... doc said I might not be pregnant because it can take up to 6 months for the body to go back to normal after an iud. I think they are worse then the freaking pill... hope everything is back to normal now.


----------



## rose.

Enjoy animecon! I went horse riding with DH this morning it was so nice to have a few hours just for us :) I am finding this month much easier than normal so far, nice and relaxed and not so obsessed with getting it right :haha: I hope this continues for the TWW.


----------



## Velathria

Oh I'd love to have that ^^ I love horses. Used to ride but my parents couldnt afford the classes anymore.. so animecon was great. ^^ had a lot of fun and got enough bd'ing in ^^ 

How is everyone else?


----------



## BabyDoll007

Velathria; glad you had a great time at animecon. What IUD did you have if you don't mind me asking.? I had the mirena and was told I'd be fertile and can fall pregnant straight away but am now thinking it messed up my cycles way too much as I didn't have a period at all for 18 months.

Rose; glad your more relaxed and that horse ride sounds amazing!

Afm; AF is due today. I was having really bad cramps last night and I was convinced I'd wake up with AF but nothing yet. Still have enlarged and tender boobs though. Fx AF doesn't show and a BFP shows soon.


----------



## Velathria

Hey babydoll.. I don't really remember what mine was called because originally I was supposed to get the copper chain put in. All I know is it was a copper iud and apparently you can get pregnant right away after getting it removed because it wasn't hormonal and ovulation should have occurred per usual but now my doc tells me ( I have a new doctor) that this can be normal after an iud and that my body could be still adjusting especially as I had just made a big move 6 months ago .. so that could've thrown off my cycles.. but I've still had normal cycles that's the thing. Don't know about ovulation but cycles are usually between 27 to 29.. so in my mind pretty routine. What do you think?


----------



## BabyDoll007

Velathria said:


> Hey babydoll.. I don't really remember what mine was called because originally I was supposed to get the copper chain put in. All I know is it was a copper iud and apparently you can get pregnant right away after getting it removed because it wasn't hormonal and ovulation should have occurred per usual but now my doc tells me ( I have a new doctor) that this can be normal after an iud and that my body could be still adjusting especially as I had just made a big move 6 months ago .. so that could've thrown off my cycles.. but I've still had normal cycles that's the thing. Don't know about ovulation but cycles are usually between 27 to 29.. so in my mind pretty routine. What do you think?

Ah ok. I had the mirena which has a small amount of hormones in it. Did you still get a period with your IUD? I'd say that your pretty regular. Do you have the same LP every month?

After having mine removed and watching my cycles I'm now thinking that the mirena did mess with my cycles a bit and even though I've been quite regular since coming off it - first time in my life I've been regular! I've had a 12 day LP every cycle so far - which has been very exciting for me. I've found that my period has been my problem (I think) and has gone from light spotting for 5 hours in January, to a light flow for 2 days in Feb and a decent medium & light flow for 4 days in March. So I think it messed with my hormones for a thick uterine lining and has now gone to some thing an egg can implant in (hopefully).


----------



## Velathria

I don't know about my lp.. haven't really been able to pinpoint my ovulation or if I even am. The IC opks I got were never clear positives.. the test line was always too light which is why I'm trying the digi opk which makes me wonder now that maybe my lp is actually quite short. . I'm on CD 16 now and still only high.. no peak so hopefully I'll be O'Ing tomorrow. 
And no my iud had no hormones. I want allowed because of a benign tumor in liver which is gone now thank god but back then there was the worry that the hormones might make my tumor grow and become dangerous. So yeah Def 100% copper.


----------



## Shaele

hey all!

nevergivingup- aww thank you...you make everything sound so good lol...so positive. i hope you are right. i have not heard of geritol. i might ask my doc about that see if she thinks its useful after my results get back from second test and dh's sa. thanks for the tip!

velathria-so glad you enjoyed animecon! definitely deserved. also i forget if you mentioned but what did you get your blood tested for? you got your results back. i am curious because like you im getting tested and want to know about the different ones i can look into. make sure everything is in tact&#9786;. 

rose-wow what a great way to spend the day. sounds really relaxing and just plain fun. my aunt has horses that i used to ride when i was younger. i enjoyed it a lot. they are such smart animals. hoping that your peaceful and at ease mindset continues...best for ttc! 

babydoll- yay no af yet! hoping it stays far away for you! 

nothing new here but in case anyone was wondering (i know someone had asked before) my blood test result numbers which came back normal are as follows. fsh (follicle stimulating hormone) is 7.3 mIU/mL and estradiol is 28.43 pg/mL. on cd 5. this is different measurement units i believe than they use in the uk....because the us likes to be...complicated...lol. ill post what they are once i get results back from cd10 test too.


----------



## mod19

Velathria said:


> I don't know about my lp.. haven't really been able to pinpoint my ovulation or if I even am. The IC opks I got were never clear positives.. the test line was always too light which is why I'm trying the digi opk which makes me wonder now that maybe my lp is actually quite short. . I'm on CD 16 now and still only high.. no peak so hopefully I'll be O'Ing tomorrow.
> And no my iud had no hormones. I want allowed because of a benign tumor in liver which is gone now thank god but back then there was the worry that the hormones might make my tumor grow and become dangerous. So yeah Def 100% copper.



Sorry I've been mia for a while. 

How long are your cycles normally? 

I got my first positive opk yesterday morning on cd 17. Before that all the lines were super light and I didn't think I was going to O either. BUT, if I have a 31-32 day cycle, that will still be plenty of time to implant should I catch that eggy.


----------



## BSelck24

Babydoll- I think that makes sense about your uterine lining needing time to thicken once off of the Mirena since your periods needed some time coming back as well.

Velathria- glad you had fun at animecon! Is there any test your dr can do to see if you are ovulating?

Hi Mod! Are you doing Clomid this time around?

AFM, I'm in my fertile window and although Fertility Friend thinks I will O on Tuesday the 5th, I think I will O on Wednesday the 6th. So we have DTD Fri, Sat and today and then I plan to DTD Monday and Tuesday, skip Wednesday and do Thursday just in case :)

I have read some TTC after mc stories that say they O'd later than normal on their first cycle after mc, but since my mc was so early it will be interesting to see if my O date stays the same- I will keep u guys updated!

My step daughter starts her first day of school living with us tomorrow and I am so excited for her! She is still in the stage of loving school so she already has her outfit picked out and lunch packed and is so ready lol

Talk to you all soon!


----------



## rose.

Velathria that rise and your cm a few days ago indicates to me that you may have Od in the last couple of days - so perfect timing for all that BD! If your temp stays up for a couple more days, you will get crosshairs which means Ff has detected ovulation. If this is the case you may have missed the surge with the OPKs, maybe try testing more often next cycle (unless you're pregnant then!! :)) or maybe you just don't get on with that brand. Interestingly I usually have 2 days of positives but this cycle I got an only just positive once, so it seems my surge was shorter than normal this cycle


----------



## slammerkin

Can't wait to see your next two temps Velathria to see if you get high ones to confirm O - looks like you O'd CD17. 

BabyDoll - any news? I see your temps are still high, but spotting today?

Shaele - I'm not familiar with the blood tests, but hope your numbers are where they should be!

AFM - 5 DPO and it's nice to just be cruising through without wondering if I'm pregnant. I mean there's a remote possibility due to one unprotected BD at CD7, but very very unlikely. Looking forward to moving on to next cycle and trying again. 

Annoyed that I keep O'ing on Wednesdays! It means that I'm cranky as hell on the weekend after O and very impatient with DD. This one wasn't as bad as the last two, but still annoying.

I think I mentioned a while back that it was getting really old to have DH be my daughter's favorite - it had been almost 10 months of her wanting him to do everything for her. Things seem to have finally shifted and she wants me all the time now. It's a little nice, but an adjustment! I'm realizing how nice it was for him to be the fav, haha! She apparently cried for a while after I left for a brunch yesterday.


----------



## rose.

Aww Slammerkin my son is always clingy with me! He loves his daddy but usually wants me. It can be frustrating at times, but also quite nice :)


----------



## mod19

Hey Bsleck, nope no clomid this cycle. I'm due in June for my yearly and will ask for it then if no luck in the mean time. I plan on going in, opk charts in hand, to fight my case lol. Last time I had to document for 2 months before she would give it to me. Now that I'm 30, I'm hoping that she'll give it to me 6 months ofor trying...may be stretching the truth a tad.

And I just read through a fewhile posts...I'm so sorry about your loss! I was so excited for you that you got it on the first try. :hugs:


----------



## pompeyvix

I've very much been reading this thread, but not posting. 

Good luck in your fertile window, BSelck. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

Your chart looks great BabyDoll. Fingers crossed this is it for you!

Velathria - I reckon you ovulated a few days ago. Around ovulation time, I recommend you use OPK's every few hours to catch your surge. I have a very very short surge (like a couple of hours) and if I didn't POAS Friday afternoon, I would have missed my surge and positive OPK. The one in the morning was negative and the one in the evening was negative too. No idea if that's a good thing or not! BD timing was great though, so hopefully you're in with a good chance this month.

I am glad all your blood test results have come back normal , Shaele :)

*ESSAY ALERT!!!!*

As for me - I got my first ever crosshairs on FF today!! I am temping for the first ever time and today after three elevated temps, it looks like I ovulated Friday. Friday was the only day I had a positive OPK - my surge was so short, I was lucky to catch it. We only BD on Friday, so not sure we've done enough to be in with a chance this month. However, I am interested to see if my luteal phase is any longer given I have upped my dose of B6. 

I also had a fertility appointment today at the hospital. The consultant had all my test results and basically said everything is fine. I no longer have PCOS (at least not at the moment, it can come and go) based on the fact I am ovulating (the scan of my ovaries showed a mature follicle about to release an egg), my ovaries look normal and healthy, my fallopian tubes are clear, my hormones are normal and blood tests are normal. My husband's SA is also normal. I mentioned the short luteal phase and she basically rubbished it, saying there is no evidence to back my theory, even though it is practically impossible for me to conceive right now. She just wasn't having it!! I've read about this attitude a lot that other people encounter during my many hours of research online and it seems the NHS just will not accept this is an issue. Therefore she basically said she can't help me, there is now no reason why I shouldn't fall pregnant and to basically keep on trying. She wished me luck, said if I wanted further help (like IVF or IUI etc), then I have to go private as NHS only fund these treatments if you are childless. And that was that 

How incredibly annoying! I am already taking vitamin B6 and B complex to try and lengthen my luteal phase and my next steps are going to be soy isoflavones and progesterone cream. But I will be doing this all on my own. How on earth I conceived Anabella so quickly and easily I will never know as I wasn't tracking my cycles back then. Either I was able to conceive her on a 7 day luteal phase (this is possible, but difficult) or my luteal phase back then was longer. I will never, ever know.

In the meantime, I have to face up to the fact we may never have another child. I won't give up just yet, but I feel it is becoming more and more unlikely. I am ever so grateful and blessed to have Anabella and if we don't have any more, it was meant to me. I am more shocked that the consultant would not accept a short lp could hamper my chances getting pregnant. I will try all my vitamins and supplements, but if still no change, I may make an appointment privately to see if they can do anything which doesn't involved invasive treatment like IVF , as we just don't have the money for that.

Feeling totally fed up now to be honest.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Slammerkin - yes I started spotting yesterday after lunch which turned into a light flow by dinner with excruciating cramps that really really reminded me of when I've had ovarian cysts rupture. Today the cramps aren't too bad and AF is still going. As bummed as I am to have AF I'm trying to see a positive and at least now I can have my MRI tomorrow to check on my pituitary adenoma to see if that's the cause of my increasingly painful migraines. 

Good luck with O Bselk and fx Velathria that you caught that egg.

Pompey - woohoo for crosshairs!! I'm sorry the consultant wouldn't help you with your short LP. Glad to hear everything else came back normal and that you can lengthen it your self. But how annoying! I hate it when dr's and specialists won't listen and help with our concerns.


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry Pompey: Thinking of you!! That's a hard pill to swallow and to accept that but know we're always rooting for you. It takes some women longer the 2nd go round but it can happen just not always in our timing.:hugs:


----------



## Shaele

BSelck24 said:


> Babydoll- I think that makes sense about your uterine lining needing time to thicken once off of the Mirena since your periods needed some time coming back as well.
> 
> Velathria- glad you had fun at animecon! Is there any test your dr can do to see if you are ovulating?
> 
> Hi Mod! Are you doing Clomid this time around?
> 
> AFM, I'm in my fertile window and although Fertility Friend thinks I will O on Tuesday the 5th, I think I will O on Wednesday the 6th. So we have DTD Fri, Sat and today and then I plan to DTD Monday and Tuesday, skip Wednesday and do Thursday just in case :)
> 
> I have read some TTC after mc stories that say they O'd later than
> normal on their first cycle after mc, but since my mc was so early it will be interesting to see if my O date stays the same- I will keep u guys updated!
> 
> My step daughter starts her first day of school living with us tomorrow and I am so excited for her! She is still in the stage of loving school so she already has her outfit picked out and lunch packed and is so ready lol
> 
> Talk to you all soon!


yay bselck for fertile week! hope you are busy busy! fingers crossed you catch a nice sticky egg just as quick as before!

mod19-welcome back! hopefully you wont need clomid this time and will have a beautiful little bump by the time june gets here! 

slammerkin-awww im glad dd is wanting her mommy...makes us feel so important and loved when our babies do that. hows she doing with potty training? my dd is starting to tell us when she is poopy and my friends are like thats when you know its time to start potty training. im like really? shes only 20 months...and she doesnt say when she has to go...only that she did go...meh i dunno. i feel like theres still time to not worry about that just yet.

pompey-oh dear...not a fun time at all with the doc. definitely dont give up yet. you have at least a few plans you are going to try on your own which is great. i really hope they work! in the meantime though is it possible for you to go and get a second opinion elsewhere? this person didnt seem like she even wanted to help. im sure you can find someone else who isnt ready to give up on you so easily...esp with knowing you have a short lp. ive read many articles saying short lp are a real problem...even if your doc doesnt think so i mean why not try to solve it anyway just to prove her point? i cant see it hurting anything. chin up :hugs: keep trying!

babydoll-so very sorry af showed =/ i hope your mri comes back with some answers to help your migraines! those are never fun....good luck!

afm-doc called today to give me results from fridays blood test. not as good as the results were from monday =/ she said my numbers didnt increase as much as she would have hoped so i have to go back and get the same test done again on wednesday. i dont have access yet to those numbers but will post them when they show up in my online folder. i have the mixed feelings again. on one hand im totally bummed. things arent working as they should be in my body it seems...and this test is just proving it. its really scary and depressing having to admit that to yourself. and on the other hand maybe this will help lead to the problem and be able to fix which will ultimately lead to another pregnancy. which of course is yay. so i really dont know how to feel right now. am i just having too much pride that im sad i have to ask for help? should i just get over it and deal? probably.


----------



## Velathria

Hey there ^^ so still don't know I have ovulated.. although I think I mightve on Saturday ofcourse silly me forgot my thermometer at home at the hotel.. so I couldnt check on Sunday and then this morning I totally forgot to do it because I over slept and had to get my son ready ready for playschool. So hopefully ff can still pinpoint ovulation the next few days. 

Been doing opk's though twice a day.. once with FMU and the in the afternoon with holding pee... still only high though. No peak yet and on Saturday there wasn't a peak either.. :( 

So don't know if maybe the digi can't detect or I don't know. On another note .. yesterday I had a few big creamy gooey cm in my panties.. so hoping that that means that ovulation happened or is immenent ^^


----------



## nevergivingup

Velathria said:


> Hey there ^^ so still don't know I have ovulated.. although I think I mightve on Saturday ofcourse silly me forgot my thermometer at home at the hotel.. so I couldnt check on Sunday and then this morning I totally forgot to do it because I over slept and had to get my son ready ready for playschool. So hopefully ff can still pinpoint ovulation the next few days.
> 
> Been doing opk's though twice a day.. once with FMU and the in the afternoon with holding pee... still only high though. No peak yet and on Saturday there wasn't a peak either.. :(
> 
> So don't know if maybe the digi can't detect or I don't know. On another note .. yesterday I had a few big creamy gooey cm in my panties.. so hoping that that means that ovulation happened or is immenent ^^

I know it's mind boggling trying to figure out and not actually knowing if you did! But you did everything right! So don't think about beating yourself up, now it's your bodies time to do its part and from the sound of the gooey cm, sounds like it is!!! Fx hun!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Shaele said:


> BSelck24 said:
> 
> 
> Babydoll- I think that makes sense about your uterine lining needing time to thicken once off of the Mirena since your periods needed some time coming back as well.
> 
> Velathria- glad you had fun at animecon! Is there any test your dr can do to see if you are ovulating?
> 
> Hi Mod! Are you doing Clomid this time around?
> 
> AFM, I'm in my fertile window and although Fertility Friend thinks I will O on Tuesday the 5th, I think I will O on Wednesday the 6th. So we have DTD Fri, Sat and today and then I plan to DTD Monday and Tuesday, skip Wednesday and do Thursday just in case :)
> 
> I have read some TTC after mc stories that say they O'd later than
> normal on their first cycle after mc, but since my mc was so early it will be interesting to see if my O date stays the same- I will keep u guys updated!
> 
> My step daughter starts her first day of school living with us tomorrow and I am so excited for her! She is still in the stage of loving school so she already has her outfit picked out and lunch packed and is so ready lol
> 
> Talk to you all soon!
> 
> 
> yay bselck for fertile week! hope you are busy busy! fingers crossed you catch a nice sticky egg just as quick as before!
> 
> mod19-welcome back! hopefully you wont need clomid this time and will have a beautiful little bump by the time june gets here!
> 
> slammerkin-awww im glad dd is wanting her mommy...makes us feel so important and loved when our babies do that. hows she doing with potty training? my dd is starting to tell us when she is poopy and my friends are like thats when you know its time to start potty training. im like really? shes only 20 months...and she doesnt say when she has to go...only that she did go...meh i dunno. i feel like theres still time to not worry about that just yet.
> 
> pompey-oh dear...not a fun time at all with the doc. definitely dont give up yet. you have at least a few plans you are going to try on your own which is great. i really hope they work! in the meantime though is it possible for you to go and get a second opinion elsewhere? this person didnt seem like she even wanted to help. im sure you can find someone else who isnt ready to give up on you so easily...esp with knowing you have a short lp. ive read many articles saying short lp are a real problem...even if your doc doesnt think so i mean why not try to solve it anyway just to prove her point? i cant see it hurting anything. chin up :hugs: keep trying!
> 
> babydoll-so very sorry af showed =/ i hope your mri comes back with some answers to help your migraines! those are never fun....good luck!
> 
> afm-doc called today to give me results from fridays blood test. not as good as the results were from monday =/ she said my numbers didnt increase as much as she would have hoped so i have to go back and get the same test done again on wednesday. i dont have access yet to those numbers but will post them when they show up in my online folder. i have the mixed feelings again. on one hand im totally bummed. things arent working as they should be in my body it seems...and this test is just proving it. its really scary and depressing having to admit that to yourself. and on the other hand maybe this will help lead to the problem and be able to fix which will ultimately lead to another pregnancy. which of course is yay. so i really dont know how to feel right now. am i just having too much pride that im sad i have to ask for help? should i just get over it and deal? probably.Click to expand...


No beating yourself up for something that's out of your control that's unfair to you and to your maker. You are perfectly made in Gods eyesight and I'm sure in your hubby eyesight too! It's a minor set yet, yes but to a great beautiful blessing that you want and deserve, and you come so far to even learn why this is happening and you did, you did found the answer so rejoice yes!! Bc you hadn't gave up Bc you want it this bad!!! It's a roller coaster of emotions, don't quit yourself of feelings sad but once you're finish feeling down think about what is to come!! We all have to ask for help in different ways in our lifetime, your time is now, my time was 9wks ago and plenty more before that! I'm rooting for ya, don't hold your head down too low....you are perfectly made :hugs: no mistake, no failure!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Bselk: YAYYY FOR OVULATION!!! Wow that came fast!!! See how time is flying you'll be prego in no time!!! Fx!!


----------



## slammerkin

Babydoll that sucks! Stupid AF. But glad you can have your MRI. 

Pompey I wouldn't give up hope yet. I think lots of people lengthen their LPs successfully. Have you heard of Vitex? I think some people take that and it helps. I don't know that much about supplements though to be honest, but I'm sure you've done a lot of research yourself. :hugs:

Shaele I would be sad too if I found out things weren't working properly. It's ok to feel down about that. But it's also right to feel hopeful that you can resolve any issues and get a baby! DD is doing well with potty-training still. Diapers only at nap and bedtime. She occasionally leaks in her underwear, but not very often. Pooping has gotten better too. It's usually less than an hour of hopping on and off the potty before it happens - big improvement from, like, a half a day that it used to take. But she only wants to poop on the freestanding little potty rather than the big toilet, so it's pretty gross having to dump and clean that each time! But she's only pooping every other day, so I can't really complain. 20 months sounds early, but it's possible. But don't stress yourself out about training. Wait until you both feel ready. DD was 28 months when I did it.


----------



## BSelck24

mod19 said:


> Hey Bsleck, nope no clomid this cycle. I'm due in June for my yearly and will ask for it then if no luck in the mean time. I plan on going in, opk charts in hand, to fight my case lol. Last time I had to document for 2 months before she would give it to me. Now that I'm 30, I'm hoping that she'll give it to me 6 months ofor trying...may be stretching the truth a tad.
> 
> And I just read through a fewhile posts...I'm so sorry about your loss! I was so excited for you that you got it on the first try. :hugs:

Thanks Mod! I am staying hopeful it will happen again quickly! I hope you don't even need the Clomid, but if you do- I hope the dr gives it to you quickly as obviously it worked last time!

Pompey! I wouldn't be so down! Your appointment sounds like it actually went really well! You and hubby are good to go and you are doing some great natural things to increase your LP! It's up to you of course, but I would wait a bit for IVF or things like that because it sounds like your body can do it on its own!

Shaele- bummer your tests didn't come back as good the second time around but your attitude is great and keep thinking this is just the journey to fixing it! Also, could those results just be a fluke? Since they're making you do them again? Happy you are finding answers- keep us updated!!



nevergivingup said:


> Bselk: YAYYY FOR OVULATION!!! Wow that came fast!!! See how time is flying you'll be prego in no time!!! Fx!!

Thanks Nevergivingup!! :hugs:

Babydoll- did I miss that AF arrived for you!? Ugh!

Slammer- that's awesome about the potty training! I am nervous when that time comes for me! How are you? Are you in the TWW?

Velathria- glad you had an awesome weekend! It sounds like most of the girls think you have ovulated so you could be in the TWW already! 

AFM- fertility friend says today is O day but I feel no ovary twinges what so ever so hopefully it will be tomorrow like I thought! But time is truly flying by, especially with my step daughter here! My husband had a four day weekend so that was great for BDing during my fertile window. I hope I ovulate this cycle, but I'm not feeling any cramps so idk!!

Good luck ladies! Thinking of you!


----------



## rose.

wow lots to catch up on! :)

Shaele and Pompey, :hugs: sorry the docs aren't being helpful Pompey, I haven't even been to the drs yet as I know they will be unwilling to help. If you havent already considered it I would recommend trying a few sessions of reflexology. This cycle is my first since starting (my fourth session is tomorrow) and this cycle I had more ewcm than usual and ovulated earlier - I have yet to see whether it will stop my mid cycle spotting but I'm feeling positive. Maybe it could help you too?

Shaele in a way I think it's better if there is a bit of a hormone issue as at least it explains why you have been trying a while and you can do something to correct it :)


----------



## BSelck24

Rose- I have heard so many good things about reflexology!! I bet u will get your BFP soon!!

I'm currently breaking out bad on my chin and I am wondering if this is a new symptom of O!? Do u ever breakout with acne around O?


----------



## nevergivingup

BSelck24 said:


> Rose- I have heard so many good things about reflexology!! I bet u will get your BFP soon!!
> 
> I'm currently breaking out bad on my chin and I am wondering if this is a new symptom of O!? Do u ever breakout with acne around O?

EVERYTIME!!! It never fails!!! Hope this is it for you!!


----------



## pompeyvix

Rose - I started looking at reflexology when you mentioned it on here a few weeks back... but that's as far as I got. I may have to think about it again. Anything to help!

slammerkin -Yes I have heard of vitex and I actually have some in my cupboard. I have taken it inconsistently over the past few months, but never given it a good or or been on it for more than a month. Perhaps it's time to revisit it and up the dosage. 

Bselck - You may not always get ovary twinges? Either way, it seems like ovulation has either happened or is about too. I've read after mc you can be super fertile. I hope you manage to fall quickly again :hugs:
And yes, you're right, it is good the Dr's can see nothing wrong with me. However, it is super frustrating when I feel I am not being taken seriously. I am 99% sure my lp is stopping me from falling preggo, but she is refusing to accept that :(

Shaele - unfortunately with the NHS, you get who you're given. The only way I can seek a second opinion is by going private and funding it myself. I will try and give vitex and possibly soy and progesterone cream a go, but if still no luck, I will enquire at a private clinic.
Sorry your hormones results are not ideal. Try not to be too down about it. Once they are recognised, at least you will be able to get some help to get things moving in the right direction. It sounds as if your Dr is proactive, which is great in itself. 

As for me - well I have really sore boobs. This normally indicates the witch is on the way. I really hope not as I am only 4DPO and CD25!! I doubt it's an early pregnancy sign, seeing as I am only just past ovulation. I hope this doesnt mean yet another short luteal phase. I'll find out in the next few days, but I really am not hopeful as my boobs really are tender and that's my classic pre-AF sign. I also had a temp dip this morning (below cover line) although when I took it again a minute later it went from 36.01 to 36.38 (below to above cover line). How is that even possible?!


----------



## rose.

Pompey it might be an issue with your thermometer. Sometimes when mine is very cold I have to take my temperature twice as it doesn't warm up quickly enough to be accurate for the first temp. 

Thanks BSelck I hope so. It would be nice to finally be done with TTC!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hey ladies just chiming in to root for everyone!!!


----------



## Shaele

BSelck24 said:


> Rose- I have heard so many good things about reflexology!! I bet u will get your BFP soon!!
> 
> I'm currently breaking out bad on my chin and I am wondering if this is a new symptom of O!? Do u ever breakout with acne around O?


i do too bselck! been getting it since i actually started tracking and ttc for sure. love them hormones....:nope: hope its a good sign of o for you!

rose- im so glad that reflexology has been helping you out! i hope that it will lead to a bfp this time. 

pompey-really hoping that isnt your af coming but an early pregnancy sign! also sorry about having to fund a second opinion yourself =/ im hoping your other remedies will do the trick so you can avoid that.

nevergivingup-thanks for the cheering! how are you? when is your next doc app? did you decide to try out your own personal doppler to help ease your anxiety?

velathria-i really hope that giant temp spike means you o'd! you should get your cross lines as soon as you have 3 high temps which will indicate it. but just so you know i used the same digital opks you are using 2 months ago and i got 8 days of "high" fertility (the flashing smiley face) before i got my peak solid smiley. so it can mean you havent o'd yet but the temps will definitely confirm. since it was so aggravating to see and wait that long for a peak i went back to using just the ones that give solid smiley face when it detects your surge instead of both that and rise in estrogen. i dont have to start testing until later in cycle. they are also a bit cheaper.

afm you are all right....im pretty much over the fact that theres a problem and am looking forward to the new information each test brings. its the card ive been dealt. gotta keep positive cause i know im not the only one who has to ask for help in this area. i have the lovely support from all you amazing ladies which i adore and i feel everything will be ok. oh and still waiting on sa results lol. i called the office monday and they were like yes we have the prescription and the lab has the sample and they will send the results to my doc. thats all i got....no time frame or anything. at least i know they are testing it for the right reason this time haha.


----------



## slammerkin

Bselck - yes, in the TWW, but we avoided trying this month, so I'm just waiting for a new cycle to start so I we can try again right before our vacation.

rose - I have high hopes for you this cycle!

AFM, was gonna try to DTD for fun last night, but was sooo sleepy when I got in bed, so nope! Tonight for sure!


----------



## rose.

Thanks Slammerkin :) DH wanted to bd for fun this morning, I was too tired and then luckily DS walked in to break up the party :haha:


----------



## BSelck24

Glad to know some of you breakout during O too! It was really bad Sunday/Monday so hopefully I O'd yesterday or today! 

Pompey! Sore boobs was a sign for me last cycle when I got my BFP and I had them early on in the TWW and it never stopped!

My little man has his 15 month shots today :( wish him luck!


----------



## Velathria

Shaele said:


> velathria-i really hope that giant temp spike means you o'd! you should get your cross lines as soon as you have 3 high temps which will indicate it. but just so you know i used the same digital opks you are using 2 months ago and i got 8 days of "high" fertility (the flashing smiley face) before i got my peak solid smiley. so it can mean you havent o'd yet but the temps will definitely confirm. since it was so aggravating to see and wait that long for a peak i went back to using just the ones that give solid smiley face when it detects your surge instead of both that and rise in estrogen. i dont have to start testing until later in cycle. they are also a bit cheaper.

Yeah i did have giant temp spike but sadly i totally forgot to take my temp on monday and then only the one from yesterday and today, so i hope the one tomorrow will show that my temp is still up. that would be the only indication that i O'd.. because the stupid Clearblue digi one is only showing me a blinking smiley all the time.. I am CD 20 now and was hoping it show up. And i've been doing them up to 3 times a day so i wouldn't miss the surge.. :( i just hope my temp is still high tomorrow and that i get my crosshairs. 
Also i guess i will see what the midcycle bloodtest has to say. :)


----------



## Shaele

hey all quick update...dh sa came back all normal. which is good cause that means theres more of a chance to fix probs. but that now means i have to go for a hsg test. not happy about this....dont like invasive tests. have to wait until next cycle to do it though because apparently it needs to be done within first 10 days of the cycle after af is done...and im on cd 15 now. uggghhhhhhh.....


good luck with shots bselck....its so hard watching them get them but they forget and will be better in the end for them. hes a strong baby though obviously from birth. he will do fine &#9786;


----------



## Velathria

beselck- aww poor little guy.. i always hated when my son got his shots... He'd cry so much and then especially the ones that make them sick after.. 

Hope everything goes well ^^


----------



## slammerkin

BSelck - hope little man takes the shots well! I hate taking DD to the doctor. She is SO scared of strangers and of course when they hurt you it's even worse!

Velathria - sorry you're so confused with these OPKs! Ugh. 

Shaele - that's great DH's SA came back normal! I understand not liking invasive tests. That sucks it's too late to do it this cycle!


----------



## pompeyvix

Shaele - I've had an HSG completed in November. I didn't know what to expect as I didn't want to scare myself by reading horror stories. However, it was absolutely fine. I bit uncomfortable, but nothing I couldnt handle and I have a very low pain threshold. It's very much like a prolonged smear test. Afterwards it's a biy mucky with all the dye dripping out of you (sorry TMI!), but same feeling as when you're having a period. It needs to be done in the first 10 days of your cycle because you absolutely cannot have any chance of being pregnant due to the invasive nature of it as it would probably end an early pregnancy. Good luck with it, you'll be fine. And it's great news on hubby's SA :)

I hope you get your cross hairs tomorrow Velathria :hugs:

I hate injection time for our little ones Bselck. Hope he was OK :)

AFM - sore boobs have gone, but temp up nice and high this morning which was good, but then I'm only 5 DPO. Sore boobs coming and going before AF is the norm for me, so highly doubt I'm pregnant.


----------



## nevergivingup

Bselk: Hope it won't be too bad, hopefully it'll go quick to where he barely even notices it.

Shaele: YAYYY for sa results being good!! Now unfortunately sorry you have to wait again to do the test but it'll be worth it in the end I'm sure!!


AFM: convinced my doctor to let me come in for an earlier u/s then waiting til April 25th at 10wks. Bc of my hx O'd m/c's he agreed so my first u/s will be next week Tues. April 12th at 2:30 at 8wks. Pls wish me luck ladies!


----------



## Shaele

thanks pompey that helps put my mind at ease at least for now. no use getting worked up over it now anyway....since i have to wait almost a month. hoping and praying things go right with this cycle so i dont have to worry about it at all but i doubt it. anyway for anyone interested i got my numbers from my cd 10 blood test....which if you remember the doc said didnt rise as much as she hoped to see. so for the fsh it went from 7.3 mIU/mL on cd 5 to 7.2 cd 10 and estradiol went from 28.43 pg/mL to 35.07. tried looking online to see what the numbers should have been but cant seem to find that information anywhere esp on cd 10 since its not a normal testing day i think. oh well. went and got test done again today and we shall see what happens. 

good luck nevergivingup! im sure everything will be just fine. relax and enjoy your pregnancy! no stress &#55357;&#56833;

velathria-hoping you o'd! keep temping &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Velathria

Nevergivingup- I'm so happy you got an earlier u/s appt. ^^ I bet everything will be fine but it's nice to be able to have a look at your baby earlier ^^ 
Shaele- I have heard about that hsg and some good things too. apparently alot of women suddenly got pregnant after it so maybe you'll get lucky too ^^
pompey- I have heard a lot of women having AF like symptoms and then they were pregnant so your not out until the witch appears but i guess its not too bad to not get your hopes up too much atleast then if AF does come you won't be as disappointed ^^ FX she stays away though ^^ 

AFM so given up on the stupid opks because i think i did ovulate yet they didn't pick it up.. My chart looks like i did yet ff hasn't given me my crosshairs yet.. but think i am officially in the tww. ^^ so i'm just gonna keep temping and hope for the best and then if it doesnt happen this month atleast i'll know what to look for on my chart for next cycle ^^


----------



## BSelck24

Velathria- I'm right there with you! 1dpo today!! Can't wait for this TWW to be over so I can test!

Shaele- the first time I ever got pregnant was right after a HSG test! They said my tubes were clear and everything was fine, but I believe that dye test cleared something and it was great! Im excited for you! 

I didn't have any clear ovulation symptoms this cycle other than acne on my chin. We will see if that means something soon. Maybe for me to get pregnant I need to feel the ovarian twinges or cramps I felt last month? Who knows! I will keep u guys updated!


----------



## rose.

Good luck ladies! Hope you caught the egg :)


----------



## Velathria

Bselck- Woho for being tww buddies XD i have had all day some strange really sharp stabbing feeling in my uterus.. It made me literally jump or crumble together in pain. But as quick as it came it went again.. so hopefully that's a good sign ^^ 
Keep us updated with hopefully the same symptoms so you know ^^


----------



## nevergivingup

YAYYY BSELK AND VELATHRIA!!! TWW!!! Hope it goes by fast for y'all ESP since y'all have each other to reference too!!! 


VELATHRIA: don't fret too much about the opks...As long as you covered your bases those opks won't matter much. And your positive spirit says it all for next cycle but hoping this is it this cycle!!!

Shaele: Thinking of you Hun!! 1 day gone that you're getting closer and closer to a BFP!! ~positive vibes here~


----------



## Velathria

thanks nevergivingup.. yeah i think the whole opks just suck in general. I'm probably gonna use the ones i have up next cycle and then buy IC's again because atleast there i could see that somethign was happening. I don't think this month is it though.. we didn't BD as much as not around the time it matters i think.. stupid thrush .. it made it just too painful.. but i wanted to check this cycle anyway with the temping and digi opks if i am ovulating and also i'll be waiting for those midcycle bloodresults so hopefully i am finally prepared for next month. ^^


----------



## rose.

Velathria you never know - Hopefully you'll be surprised! It does only take one sperm :) 

I am 8 DPO today and still no urge to test. My cm has become a bit more watery (which I often get around this time) and had a temp drop today (although I woke up early) so will see what happens. I am so grateful that I'm feeling more relaxed this cycle. It had all become way too stressful so I'm glad I have other things to keep me occupied. 

This evening I'm having some friends over for dinner as DH is out so that will be nice!


----------



## pompeyvix

I am pleased you feel so much more relaxed this cycle , Rose. I hope you have a lovely evening with your friends :)

Sorry you feel this cycle is out Velathria, hopefully not, but I understand why you think that. I use IC OPK's and find them really good.

AFM, I am CD28/7 DPO today and have really sore boobs, which means I am 99.9% sure AF is going to come tomorrow. Therefore the increase B6 dosage will have done nothing and my luteal phase remains at 7 days. The only thing that gives me slight hope is that my temp this morning was pretty high. Does it normally fall the day before AF or the day of AF?


----------



## BSelck24

Hey Pompey! I had sore boobs when I got my BFP so you never know! Check with Rose or Slammer about temp dips, I'm not sure!

Rose- having friends over and relaxing sounds perfect! Enjoy yourself and your BFP is coming!

Velathria- sorry to be lost, but is thrush like a uti? I will definitely keep updating my symptoms so we can compare!

As for me, I had an extreme "attack" of nausea last night! I felt it a bit the night before but that was after dinner- last night however, I could not even eat dinner! It started around 4pm and I could only explain it as feeling like bad morning sickness!! Pretzels are the only thing I could get down! And today I'm fine!

I looked it up online and I guess it can be a sign of ovulation! I have never had that before! So now I think I ovulated yesterday, on CD15. We DTD on CD 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 and then will try to tonight as well on CD 16. 

So I feel like our BDing may be a bit off if I did ovulate later than normal but these weird symptoms of O are throwing me off! Maybe I was just sick yesterday and I really did O on CD14!? Who knows? This cycle after mc is different but I'm staying positive!


----------



## rose.

Thanks ladies I had a lovely evening :)

Pompey is this your first chart? Sometimes my temp dips before AF and sometimes (like last month) it didn't drop until Af had arrived. I think it's different for everyone. I hope your sore boobs aren't a sign of AF and that it stays away! I had sore boobs for the last few days but they're better today. 

BSelck keeping everything crossed for you! I expect that your cycle might be a little out of the ordinary due to the mc, as your hormones are probably a bit different to normal so maybe the nausea is a result of that. I wouldn't read too much in to it, as you may even be a little Ill. I'm sure you caught the egg and are in with a good chance :)


----------



## rose.

Oh - and interestingly I didn't get the post-O spotting I have had around CD5/6 for the last couple of cycles. I am hoping that this is a sign the reflexology is working well in regulating my hormones :)


----------



## Shaele

BSelck24 said:


> Velathria- I'm right there with you! 1dpo today!! Can't wait for this TWW to be over so I can test!
> 
> Shaele- the first time I ever got pregnant was right after a HSG test! They said my tubes were clear and everything was fine, but I believe that dye test cleared something and it was great! Im excited for you!
> 
> I didn't have any clear ovulation symptoms this cycle other than acne on my chin. We will see if that means something soon. Maybe for me to get pregnant I need to feel the ovarian twinges or cramps I felt last month? Who knows! I will keep u guys updated!


haha bselck...you can be excited for me for the test. im dreading it. but i do hope i get as lucky as you did right afterwards. i have heard lots of people getting pregnant right after one of those tho too. like you and hunni. also im sure you got your bd timing in just fine. remember sperm can last multiple days. sorry you had nausea...maybe you got hit with one of those 24 hour bugs or could be hormone related....i guess we will see in several days! glad you are staying positive. btw i think thrush is like a yeast infection. not positive tho.

velathria-sorry you dont like the opks. i love them. they get me excited again to see at least one positive test each month lol...really hoping you caught your egg...like i told bselck they can live for a few days so stay positive! hope you feel better soon too

rose-you sound so happy and you say you are feeling much more relaxed well its definitely showing through in your posts. i can almost see you glowing lol. that reflexology must be doing the trick! glad you enjoyed your evening with friends. sometimes thats needed...date night with the gals. heres hoping this positive mindset leads straight to a bfp!

pompey-so sorry you are having a rough time with short lp. will you try the progesterone cream next? dont count yourself out yet though. usually temps drop and you get af that day. have everything crossed for you af stays far away!

afm results came back from my 3rd blood test and numbers were still low doc said. =( . she also thought it was cd 12 but really i was on cd 15. so the person i talked with said that might make a difference although im not sure for better or worse. good news though i got my positive opk today and for the first time since ive been tracking i got ewcm on toilet paper. not a lot like i probably should but definitely some which in my mind is just fine. better than none at all. baby dust to us all!


----------



## pompeyvix

Just a very quick update from me - temp drop this morning, so as I thought yesterday, AF is on the way. I usually start bleeding in the afternoon , so I expect that to happen a bit later on. Oh well!


----------



## rose.

Thanks Shaele, I am feeling much happier. I really struggled last month so I'm glad I don't feel as negative as I did then. It was taking over my whole life, which wasn't nice. Glad you got some ewcm - good luck :)

Sorry Pompey. I hope your temp goes right back up again!


----------



## Velathria

hey there ^^ 

rose- true.. it does only take one sperm yet i feel like it just didn't happen this time ^^ am having typical PMS symptoms... feeling exhausted, sore bbs, actually not as agitated though as usual but i'd say thats still coming and acne.. yay for spots.. -.- 
but i guess i will still see ^^ and i might test early this time around just to know in advance to expect AF. I'm glad you found that relaxation and got rid of the whole ttc stress ^^ maybe i will try out the refloxology ^^ we actually have a place not to far from our house that does it. ^^ Hope you caught the egg and it is implanting ^^ or already has. ;)

Bselck- ^^ thrush isn't a uti.. its a yeast infection.. i think i've eating too much sugary stuff with easter and all. but back to eating healthy.. gonna buy a probiotic to kinda regulate it. I always have problems with that since i was young due to my candida. i actually really had it under control the last few years but now it came back because i've been relaxed with my eating habit.. need to be more strict about sugary stuff -.- Organic yogurt all the way XD 
But your symptoms sound good with the nausea.. you could still have that ovulation nausea after ovulation.. maybe you had a really strong one so it was kinda like a post-O thing. ';) hopefully it was a good sign. We are both on the same boat.. our Bd'ing i think has been off too and i don't really know when i ovulated.. Still hoping for my crosshairs but FF is yet to give them to me. :( Hopefully next cycle will look better. FX you caught the egg though and get that bfp :hugs: 

Pompey- Sorry your temp dropped but i hope it isnt AF coming.. FX she stays away ^^

shaele- YAY for ewcm.. I understand how that feels not getting it.. It's almost like you are pregnant XD i still haven't gotten any ewcm.. Now i had some kinda of white snot like little blip of cm in my panties but that isn't good enough i think so still waiting for that. and yeah the opks suck for me.. if i actually would get a bfp on my opk then i'd probably go crazy yet but i'm so happy that you got a positive!! :happydance: hope the hsg goes well ^^ and it gets you pregnant finally ^^ 
keep us updated :)


----------



## pompeyvix

Rose - it sounds like the reflexology has really done wonders for you this cycle! I am so temped to give it a go if this cycle is not successful.

Sorry you've been feeling so nauseous Bselck :( Hopefully it's just a one off and you're not coming down with a bug or anything. Like Rose said, your hormones are likely to be all over the place. 

Shaele - sorry your numbers are still low. I am pleased you had some ewcm though, always a good sign!

AFM - I was convinced I'd start AF today and have been wearing a pad all day to catch it... but nothing. Boobs aren't sore today. I'm convinced it'll be tomorrow. I am temping this month for the first ever time and FF put my ovulation day the same day I got my +OPK. Last month, I didn't temp and FF put my ovulation day the day after my +OPK. I think this means my luteal phase was 8 days last month and not 7. So therefore, I feel tomorrow will be AF today , seeing as a thermal shift is more concrete than OPK's alone. Hope all that makes sense, it does to me!
Also I took my temp this evening, it was shockingly low at 35.78c!! This is lower than all my temps even in the beginning part of the cycle. I know I can't count this, but it must mean something I'd imagine?!


----------



## Velathria

pompey- don't temp during the day or even after getting out of bed. My temp was the other day really high at like 36.77 C and then after i got up and went to the bathroom i just did it again out of curiousity and it was like 35.2 something C.. so yeah now it makes sense to do it in the morning before anything else. ;) well maybe your LP is getting a bit longer ^^ FX that AF doesnt ever come ^^


----------



## pompeyvix

Velathria said:


> pompey- don't temp during the day or even after getting out of bed. My temp was the other day really high at like 36.77 C and then after i got up and went to the bathroom i just did it again out of curiousity and it was like 35.2 something C.. so yeah now it makes sense to do it in the morning before anything else. ;) well maybe your LP is getting a bit longer ^^ FX that AF doesnt ever come ^^

That's good to know, thanks.

I'm very interested in seeing tomorrow mornings temp. If it is still low or falls more, AF will definitely be coming I'd imagine. If it's back up again, I'll be very happy as at least that'll mean my luteal phase has lengthened if nothing else. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pompeyvix

Stupid post - ignore!


----------



## mod19

Pompey I'm no charting expert...but couldn't a drop in temp be an implantation dip as well?


----------



## pompeyvix

mod19 said:


> Pompey I'm no charting expert...but couldn't a drop in temp be an implantation dip as well?

It COULD be...

It'll either be AF which is on the way tomorrow or possibly , possibly an implantation dip. I SOOOOO hope it's that but I'm afraid after 20 months TTC , I am convinced AF is coming :(

Plus as this is my first month charting, I have nothing to compare it too. I am refusing to read into it or get excited , as it will likely end in disappointment.


----------



## mod19

Gotcha. I get it completely.

I've gotten two evap lines the last two day (6dpo and 7dpo), but I don't want to read too much into it either. One test was an Answer brand that came in my box of opks, the other is a Walmart 88 cent-er (first signal I believe), but I've gotten colored evap lines with the 88 cent one so I'm sure it's nothing, especially since it's so early. A couple days ago I was convinced I was pregnant, but now I'm not so sure. It's not the tests or anything, it's more of an instinct.


----------



## rose.

Temps taken during the day don't mean anything, sometimes I used to do it out of boredom and curiosity but it depends on what you're doing at the time, where you are etc. so don't worry about the low evening temp :)


----------



## rose.

I am starting to feel like I want to test but I am going to make myself wait until AF is late, if it doesn't arrive as expected. My boobs have been sore the last few days especially yesterday, much more than normal. I'm feeling kind of excited about that but I didn't really get it with pregnancy 1 so maybe it's just hormones.


----------



## Velathria

Pompey-seeing your charts seems like you did get your AF so I'm sorry that she came lots of :hugs: for you.. I was hoping that at least maybe your lp got longer.. hopefully next month will be it. :dust:

Rose-hahah I know what you mean. Although this time I am going to test early just so I know AF is coming and then I can just think about next cycle. Although I haven't really been obsessing as much this month so thank god. Even all my symptoms, I am accepting that they are just pms related so actually expecting to get my AF but I have all these pregnancy tests. So it doesn't hurt ^^ 
I hope you get that bfp!! FX you do :) 

Mod19-I'm sorry your having such a hard time with the tests. It sucks when you can't even rely on hpt.. hopefully they will change into actual bfps :hugs:


----------



## hunni12

Just popping in checking on everyone!

@Shaele: I had my hsg done CD 8 on 3/1..I o'd cd 13/14 on 3/7 and got a pos hpt on 3/22...so I got pregnant a few days after my hsg. I think it helps. Mm y tubes were clear but I think it cleared out some cobwebs. Mines was painful as hell I even had clots and bleeding afterwards like my period started over but on CD 13 I got the biggest blob of ewcm I ever seen.


----------



## mod19

Thanks Velathria! Got another evap this morning so hopefully they turn into a bfp, but who knows. Gonna try a 3rd brand tonight or tomorrow and see what happens there


----------



## rose.

Good luck Mod - hope you get a bfp tomorrow!


----------



## Velathria

hunni- Hey there ^^ how is everything going? How you feeling? this hsg seems amazing.. I've already heard a few now on a few threads that got it done and BOOM they were pregnant XD 
Shaele hopefully that will happen with you too ^^ 

Mod- yay for testing :) got my fingers crossed that you get a real dark bfp :) let us know how it goes tomorrow. :)


----------



## hunni12

@Vel: I am going fine....sick haha. This m/s is brand new to me I have never dealt with it. With my son I only threw up once , but this one...the past 3 days...ugh haha. I have my dating scan in 3 days...how are you?


----------



## Velathria

hahah i know what you mean i never had much MS either.. i got a bit queasy but nothing much. hopefully this time around i won't get it either XD 

Doing good.. Actually pretty relaxed this cycle if it doesnt happen then i'm not too sad i think. i'll be getting my blood results hopefully tomorrow so i'll see what they say about my hormones. :)


----------



## hunni12

hopefully your hormones are good....but i knew what it felt like to actually wantedv something to be wrong so i could have an answer other than unexplained infertility


----------



## rose.

Good luck for the blood results Velathria :)

2 days until AF is due for me. I have had sore BBs for a few days and some twinges/cramping yesterday and I'm quite tired. Trying to fight the urge to test now and keep being relaxed but it's getting harder :haha:


----------



## Velathria

Rose xD I know that feeling. Especially when we think that we could be pregnant.. I actually wanted to test today but then this morning my temp plummeted so I think I am out.. hopefully next cycle will be better. 
Hopefully the reflexology worked. ^^ if you get pregnant then I'll make an appt as soon as possible xD

Hunni-thx ^^ I know right? I want her to find something just so i know why it hasn't worked.. but she told me it could be my body still going back to normal from the stupid iud.. but still at least if they find something I'll know why ^^ 

They told me to call again at 10 because they aren't here yet.


----------



## rose.

Ladies I just tested - I suddenly couldn't resist anymore haha - and think I got a really faint positive :D it's hard to photograph but the second line is definitely there and is coloured. So excited!! Hope it sticks


----------



## rose.

I've uploaded a pic but it's rubbish - it's much pinker in real life. Hopefully I'll have a clearer one tomorrow :)
Good luck to those of you still waiting, thinking of each and every one of you :D thank you sooo much for all your support over the last 7 months xx


----------



## hunni12

@Vel: Birth control ain't nothing but the devil

@Rose: congrats!


----------



## rose.

Thank you hunni. I agree - the drs said my fertility should return to normal straight after my implant removal and I would likely.get pregnant straight away but it's taken 7 months


----------



## Shaele

Omg rose! Fantastic news congrats!!! I think reflexology places are going to get a boom in business lol. Hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months! *hug*


----------



## rose.

Thank you Shaele :) yes I know, I'm very impressed - think I'll have to take some flowers over for her tomorrow!


----------



## pompeyvix

Wow Rose, amazing!! Congratulations!!! 

I'm sold on reflexology now, got an unexpected afternoon to myself, so going to do some research :)


----------



## rose.

Thank you Pompey. I would definitely recommend at least trying it. I have noticed positive changes this cycle like better ewcm, no mid-cycle bleeding, more stable temps etc so I am certain that it has made a difference. I have only had 4 sessions. It's not something I would normally have tried but it was recommended to me by someone else who had been trying a year and then got pregnant 6 weeks after starting it, so I am sure I'm not the only one who has had success with it.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS ROSE on your :bfp: Happy Healthy 9 months to you!!!


----------



## mod19

Congrats rose!


----------



## rose.

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Velathria

YAY ROSE Congrats !!! <3 Healthy 9 months ^^ i'm def gonna see how much it is here and hopefully try it out ^^ 

I think for me its been stress that has also been getting in between it :) maybe it will help. :)


----------



## rose.

I've just started bleeding so looks like it wasn't meant to be :(


----------



## slammerkin

Haven't had time to check in recent days, but just got all caught up...

Nooo Rose - I'm so sorry. What a blow to get that BFP and then start bleeding. :hugs: I was catching up on the older posts and kept seeing your signature and being confused...come to the end of the thread and :cry:.

Pompey, sorry to hear you had another short LP! Boooo.

Velathria I hope you get good results from your blood tests...and that the thrush clears up. I had a yeast infection some months back and hated it! I think I was overloading on sugar at the time too, so that's definitely a factor.

AFM, CD3 and excited to try again this cycle. Should O next weekend. Really hoping this is THE ONE. I guess I'll be taking some pregnancy tests with me to Ireland...I would be getting my period halfway through our trip if it comes - or getting a BFP. I have considered not taking tests, but I'd regret it if AF didn't show and I didn't have a test with me.

Shaele - hoping the HSG clears you out and you get a BFP right away. When is it scheduled for again?

Hunni - glad to hear things are progressing nicely. So strange the way nausea hits differently with different people and different pregnancies. I was constantly nauseated with DD, though didn't actually throw up many times (I fought it down like a champ, lol). I'd looooove to not be as sick next time. I really hated the first half of pregnancy with her. Third tri was actually when I felt the best.


----------



## rose.

The story gets even more weird - the bleeding has pretty much stopped and I just got a positive 1/2 on a clear blue digi. At the moment im just really hoping it was a bit of breakthrough bleeding and it will all be ok. I am quite worried though as I never had any bleeding with DS.


----------



## Velathria

rose i bet its ok. :) maybe it was just a bit of spotting :) Just try to take it easy ^^

AFM so just got my AF so i am out and i also found out when i put my temps into another app that i ovulated on CD 17 so my luteal phase is only 9 days long.. i don't like that.. Is that too short for a LP?


----------



## BSelck24

Omg I have missed so much!! 

Slammer- how fun to test in Ireland!! Vacations= baby making success!!

Mod!- did that faint positive turn darker!!? So excited! Congrats!

Rose!- congrats!! A little bleeding is scary but you have your BFP! So stay strong and I'm sure it was just a one time thing :hugs:

Thinking of all of you even if I didn't get to respond to all of you!

AFM, not much new here, just been busy and kind of not noticing the TWW as much! Then at night, once the kids are asleep I find the TWW dragging as I begin thinking about each and every potential symptom!! Lol

Velathria- I'm trying to think of the symptoms this time around but they're a little different than last month! I still am feeling left side ovarian twinges, but don't really have sore boobs and I'm not starving like I felt I was last TWW! I've had on and off nausea (which is weird for me) and then that one day of really bad nausea (which is when I think I ovulated?) so I'm somewhere between 4-6dpo. I think I want to test on the 18th!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Shaele

oh rose i hope that it is just breakthrough bleeding....stay positive and take it easy...

slammer-thanks...i have to wait until next cycle to schedule the hsg. has to be within the first 10 days of your cycle after af is gone. im 2dpo today so still have a ways to wait. i wish you luck this cycle and hope af doesnt spoil vacation!

velathria-sorry af showed up =/ i am not sure if 9 days is too short or not. when do you get your blood test results?


----------



## rose.

Thanks so much ladies :) 

Velathria 9 days is on the short side but as you missed a few temps this month and it's your first go I wouldn't worry too much, as the app may be a few days out. Once you have a couple of charts the app should get used to your fertile signs and you should be able to notice them better too. 

Good luck BSelck - hope the rest of your TWW goes nice and quickly :)


----------



## slammerkin

Velathria - I agree - get a good solid cycle of temps this time and you'll have a better idea. 

Rose - everything crossed for you that this is a sticky BFP after all!


----------



## Velathria

BSelck24 said:


> Omg I have missed so much!!
> 
> Slammer- how fun to test in Ireland!! Vacations= baby making success!!
> 
> Mod!- did that faint positive turn darker!!? So excited! Congrats!
> 
> Rose!- congrats!! A little bleeding is scary but you have your BFP! So stay strong and I'm sure it was just a one time thing :hugs:
> 
> Thinking of all of you even if I didn't get to respond to all of you!
> 
> AFM, not much new here, just been busy and kind of not noticing the TWW as much! Then at night, once the kids are asleep I find the TWW dragging as I begin thinking about each and every potential symptom!! Lol
> 
> Velathria- I'm trying to think of the symptoms this time around but they're a little different than last month! I still am feeling left side ovarian twinges, but don't really have sore boobs and I'm not starving like I felt I was last TWW! I've had on and off nausea (which is weird for me) and then that one day of really bad nausea (which is when I think I ovulated?) so I'm somewhere between 4-6dpo. I think I want to test on the 18th!! How are you feeling?

Heeyyy!! :) yeah i know what you mean :rofl: i go through that too... 

Well i'm ok i guess.. just got my AF so i am out again this month, nothing new -.- but atleast i saw that coming seeing my temp drop yesterday and then some more today.. Hopefully your symptoms are a sign that you are preggers again :) Good luck :)


----------



## Velathria

thanks ladies :) i hope next month will be better. It sucks stupid witch got me again but i expected it this time.. We didn't bd enough and not at the right time.. This time i will def be more religious with my temps. :)


----------



## pompeyvix

Rose - I am so glad the bleeding didn't result in an early mc. I knew how nercous and cautious you must be, but I guess spotting early on is pretty normal. It must have worried you seeing as you didn't have it in your first pregnancy. 

Bselck - Fingers and toes crossed all these signs are early pregnancy signs again and you have your BFP!

Velathria - A luteal phase shorter than 10 days is consider short. However, dont worry yet. Spend this month charting, temping and understanding your body which will hopefully result in a BFP and if it doesn't, at least you will have a better idea of what is actually happening. I've learnt so much about my body by paying more attention to what's going on and I've found it very interesting.

Slammerkin - I hope you get some Irish luck this month and conceive!

As for me - I am OK. CD3 for me today and my LP ended up being 8 days last month which is pretty rubbish! I was really down Sunday when AF started , but I feel better now. It's been a painful AF this time, with more noticeable cramping and sore boobs.

I've decided to try Soya Isoflavones this month. I am not sure if it's the right thing to do, but after reading countless success stories both on this forum and other forums, I've decided it;s worth a shot. I know my problem isnt ovulating (SI are supposed to help you ovulate) but I've read it can help strengthen ovulation, potentially bring it forward and a more mature follicle could help increase progesterone, which could result in a BFP. I've nothing to lose and if it messes up my cycles or if it doesn't work after 3 cycles, I will move onto the next thing. I took 80mg this morning and will increase my dose until day 7, when you stop taking it.


----------



## BSelck24

OH shoot Velathria! I must have missed your AF post! Ugh! And the short LP is so annoying! Hopefully it's just a one time thing and will go back to normal next month!

Pompey- I think the soy is worth trying!! I too have seen so many ppl on here get their BFP with it!!


----------



## rose.

Sorry AF came :( hopefully the temping will help you and this will be your lucky month! :
Pompey I think when you've been doing the same thing for a while and it's not happening it's always good to try something new.


----------



## Velathria

thanks guys.. ^^ i will def see this month how it goes with temping.. :) Will be making sure i temp everyday and then atleast FF should be able to give me my crosshairs this time around. :) 
Pompey- Good idea with the SI. Maybe they will finally help with it all. :) let me know if it does. I don't have much a strong ovulation either.. I used to when i was young but now not anymore.. :( so if it works for you i might try it out :)


----------



## Shaele

hey all just checking in see how everyone is doing


----------



## BSelck24

Hey Shaele!

Just symptom spotting over here in the TWW! Lol it has definitely been different then last month, so at first I thought I was out, but just today my boobs have become sore so that gives me hope. I have also had this weird nausea thing going on? I've never had this happen during the TWW and it has been for the past few days so definitely before implantation even would have occurred! I've read that this can happen from the increase in progesterone in our bodies after we ovulate. So it's been throwing me for a loop! And it usually starts in the afternoon and goes into the night (never in the morning when I wake up on an empty stomach) and it's like I eat and THEN get nauseous! So weird! I've had headaches in my eyebrows (like sinus headaches) over the past few days and today woke up with a sore throat I think from (sorry to be gross) my runny nose going down into my throat overnight. 

I should be right around 7dpo today and starting yesterday I having been craving anything and everything chocolate!! 

I'm going to start testing on Sunday! Wish me luck!


----------



## hunni12

Forgot to update here after my scan baby heartbeat was 143 bpm and was measuring a day ahead so I am 7w 3d.

https://i68.tinypic.com/28anrra.jpg
--------------------------

So i decided to tell my "dad"...the man who has 4-5 children that he never took care of that he has another grandchild on the way. This was his response...i know i been in a relationship for 2 years and am a great mother so his response is irrelavnt. This is like the pot calling the kettle black when the pot pretty much burned out. We are happy and shocked, but happy and thankful to God. This just another person who never see this child a day in their life along with some other people.


His words in text were:

"Okay so you really think that is something to be proud of. I guess you did not learn a thing from the first time laying up with diferent men making babies. 2 kids 2 different daddies because you can't keep your legs close but if you like it I love it. goodnight and again thanks for the birthday wishes."


----------



## rose.

Omg Jackie what an awful thing for your dad to say! It sounds like he hasn't exactly taken responsibility for his own life so how can he say that to you. Take no notice and don't let him ruin the excitement for you. I'm sure he will come around and regret it in time.

BSelck sore boobs from about 7/8dpo was my first symptom! I don't really remember it with DS but they've been very uncomfortable and still are now. Hope it's a good sign for you too!


----------



## Shaele

bselck-those are great symptoms! some are very similar it seems to last cycle so sounds very promising! and some are not similar but that doesnt mean anything bad of course. at least you are getting some signs at all =) hope you can make it to sunday to test...thats always the hard part for me. 

hunni-great scan! im sorry your dad is saying hurtful things like that. we really deserve the support from everyone at this time. i know it sounds redundant but as long as you are happy thats all that matters. and you still have a very positive attitude so yay! this is your time to enjoy and celebrate so im glad the words of one person isnt changing that. stay strong and dont let it get to you.

afm 4dpo and nothing symptomwise to report. i really dont want to go for a hsg. my friend said maybe you have to threaten your body with it and then it will work properly lol. so im really hoping this is my cycle. even praying and im far from a religious person. and i know its out of my control now but i have to keep my mind occupied while i wait.


----------



## rose.

I'm thinking of you Shaele and hope it will be your month :) even if you do have the HSG, I've heard so many stories about women getting pregnant soon after having it so hopefully there will be a silver lining for you.

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you and looking forward to hearing about your bfps :)


----------



## mod19

Wow hunni...just wow. At least you know not to expect a thing from him as a grandpa up front. How did you keep your cool and not tell him what a pos father and grandfather he is? I would have freaked.


Shaele I had an hsg and got pregnant that cycle. (It ended in ectopic In the tube that showed to be blocked...so they must really work! Mine was uncomfortable, but not unbearable or anything, and I only blead that afternoon.


----------



## BSelck24

Aww Hunni I LOVE the scan! And that is UNREAL for your father to say!! My parents were shocked when we told them we were trying for #2 but never said anything like that! 

It is your family and your body and im glad you can be strong and know that he does not deserve to be around your child!

Shaele I hope this is your cycle too! But if not, I think the HSG would do wonders! I too fell pregnant the cycle after mine and it wasn't too painful just uncomfortable. Kind of like a longer Pap smear.

Thanks rose and everyone for the positive vibes during my TWW! I'll be keeping u updated!


----------



## mod19

Bsleck what dpo are you? Sorry I'm not on the ball, there's so much to keep up with here!


----------



## pompeyvix

hunni - so sorry your dad sent that message to you. How awful :( I hope you're holding up ok.

Bselck - sounds like some promising symptoms!! Fingers crossed for Sunday when you start testing!

Shaele - I hope you don't need the HSG. But if you do, they really are not too bad. 

Nothing to report really for me. I have taken 3 days worth of SI and so two more days to go. I take them in the morning and so far, no side effects! Fingers crossed they do SOMETHING!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi!! I'm sorry I've been very MIA. I had to stop coming on so much as my headaches/migraines grew worse and looking at the screens doesn't help. I got my results from my MRI and the doctor I saw (not the usual one) couldn't tell me anything and so she's referred me to a Neurosurgeon to have a look and decide if it's worth operating on or not. 

I have just spent my last 2 hours at work catching up on posts so I am up to date and want to say I'm sorry to everyone the witch got and good luck for this cycle! 

Shaele, I'm glad DH's SA came back good and fx the HSG will be what you need to get a BFP - if this cycle doesn't take of course.

Pompey, I hope the SI helps. I've heard good things about it and TTC.

Bselk, fx you caught a very sticky egg this cycle!!

Afm, cd 12 and have been very lenient so far this cycle with my temps but I'm trying to get back into it. I'm hoping that being relaxed about it will help.


----------



## nevergivingup

hunni12 said:


> Forgot to update here after my scan baby heartbeat was 143 bpm and was measuring a day ahead so I am 7w 3d.
> 
> https://i68.tinypic.com/28anrra.jpg
> --------------------------
> 
> So i decided to tell my "dad"...the man who has 4-5 children that he never took care of that he has another grandchild on the way. This was his response...i know i been in a relationship for 2 years and am a great mother so his response is irrelavnt. This is like the pot calling the kettle black when the pot pretty much burned out. We are happy and shocked, but happy and thankful to God. This just another person who never see this child a day in their life along with some other people.
> 
> 
> His words in text were:
> 
> "Okay so you really think that is something to be proud of. I guess you did not learn a thing from the first time laying up with diferent men making babies. 2 kids 2 different daddies because you can't keep your legs close but if you like it I love it. goodnight and again thanks for the birthday wishes."


O no sorry Hunni! The best thing about it is that's your baby not his!!! You should be happy about it!! It's able ssinf from God. My dad is ignorant too so I don't share my good news with him.


----------



## slammerkin

Hunni - sorry to hear about your dad having such a negative reaction. You don't need that kind of negativity right now. :hugs:

Good luck this weekend BSelck!

Pompey - hope you see an improvement in your LP this month!

Babydoll - migraines must suck! Ugh, hope you can find some relief.

Sorry if I missed anyone!

CD6 here and kind of impatient to get on with things, lol. But only two more weeks of work before vacation and I'm sure time is going to speed up a bit and I'll be freaking out about packing and such before I know it!


----------



## rose.

Bet you can't wait for the holiday - was it to Ireland?


----------



## BSelck24

Babydoll- how scary about if they need to operate for your migraines!! I'm praying for you!

Slammer- hopefully this cycle will move quickly for you with your vacay coming up!

Rose- I'm now 8-9dpo!! Woke up today and not feeling much. I feel like I've just been eating non stop the past couple of days and super craving chocolate. Boobs aren't that sore right now and thank goodness that weird nausea I was having has disappeared. Been following the "pregnancy test" section religiously lately and can't wait to start testing and analyzing my own tests soon! Lol


----------



## rose.

Exciting!! When will you start testing?


----------



## Shaele

hey ladies!

pompey-i really hope the si's help this time! cant wait to hear updates from you about them. 

babydoll-sorry you keep getting migraines =( really hope it doesnt come down to having surgery to fix. but i do hope they find whats wrong!

slammerkin-glad you are excited to get back to ttc! im jealous you are going to ireland. ive always wanted to go. i remember when i was in high school my choir was going to take a trip to england and ireland but it got cancelled due to the 9/11 attacks. never got another opportunity again. i hope you have a great time and relax. hopefully being there will make the tww go by fast.

bselck-oooo getting close to testing day! im excited for you...i might check out the pregnancy test section too.

afm 5dpo and having slight cramps. also been having hot flashes which i found really weird. had one wake me up last night. so i googled it and apparently is an early pregnancy symptom but i feel like i jinxed myself looking it up. i only have 1 hpt so i really have to be stingy and not test until the correct day. i wish i could not think about it so much because it makes the waiting all that much harder


----------



## mod19

BSelck24 said:


> Babydoll- how scary about if they need to operate for your migraines!! I'm praying for you!
> 
> Slammer- hopefully this cycle will move quickly for you with your vacay coming up!
> 
> Rose- I'm now 8-9dpo!! Woke up today and not feeling much. I feel like I've just been eating non stop the past couple of days and super craving chocolate. Boobs aren't that sore right now and thank goodness that weird nausea I was having has disappeared. Been following the "pregnancy test" section religiously lately and can't wait to start testing and analyzing my own tests soon! Lol

I've been stalking that section too lol. 13dpo and still bfn. Af isn't technically late till Monday, but been having cramping the last 3 days and feel like af is on her way


----------



## BSelck24

Yes! I personally like the pregnancy test section because it gives me hope to see others get prego! Plus It also makes me feel better that I'm not so crazy when I see some posts of "squinter" tests and I'm like you are crazy! There is nothing there! Lol don't worry I would never rain on someone's parade so for those ppl I just don't respond. I only like replying when I see a double line for them! Lol

As for me, I woke up nauseous (after breakfast) again, so now I'm getting duper excited to test! Tomorrow I will start! I should be 10dpo tomorrow so it may take a few days but hopefully I will get my BFP by next week!

Mod!!! Yes!! 13dpo and no AF is great news!! That HCG might just be taking its sweet time to rise :) 

Shaele! I didn't know we were so close DPO wise!! When are you going to start testing!? Next week?


----------



## Shaele

hey bselck! that is pretty neat we are so close in days! i will probably test wednesday although i already feel out this month again. not really any specific reason i guess just used to seeing negatives by now. you lucky duck get to tomorrow! you have some really promising symptoms so i wouldnt be surprised if you get a bfp. fingers crossed for you!

6dpo and i wish i wasnt feel symptoms as crazy as that sounds because i feel like whatever im feeling is just hormone controlled like every other empty month so far. i mean if conception had taken place implantation hasnt yet so im not feeling pregnancy symptoms. and im feeling like crud. very weepy. dull pms aches. (and sometimes those cramps are due to having to go number 2 sorry tmi and im like oh well thats not pregnancy cramps...) this isnt anything like when i was pregnant before. i know each could be different but dd is all i have to compare to. and mostly i just dont want to get my hopes up. staying positive is so gosh darn hard sometimes.


----------



## rose.

BSelck have you tested yet? Excited for you!!

Shaele massive :hugs: I had some really difficult months towards the end. If it brings any comfort to you, I didn't feel any different until about 9dpo last month and even then the only difference was slightly sorer boobs than usual. I am noticing more symptoms now but I couldn't have been more shocked to get that positive test! Also when I was pregnant before I didn't have sore boobs and instead had lots of creamy/watery cm before getting my bfp (that didn't start until a few days after my BFP this cycle) so it's true what they say that every pregnancy is very different. Every month I would think I'm out because I don't feel like I did before, but I wish I hadn't made that comparison now because so far things have been very different
My reflexologist said something that really made me think and relax when I met her. She said that you shouldn't worry when it's not happening because that's for a reason, and when you do get your bfp you will realise why that's the perfect timing for you. Now I am really glad that my baby is due just before Christmas, I think it will be a really special time and it means that I won't have to go back to work until my son has started school, so I can spend his last 9 months off school with him. Also I just got a pay rise at work and had I announced this pregnancy by now perhaps I wouldn't have done. It is strange how things have a way of working out in the end.
Good luck :hugs:


----------



## BSelck24

Rose- I love what your reflexologist said! So true but I know it's hard to see while we're going through it

AFM- 10dpo and I tested this morning and BFN :nope: so tomorrow I'm going to test in the afternoon as usually afternoon urine gives me darker lines... Pray for me and send me good wishes!!


----------



## rose.

Yes it is so hard to see things that way while you're trying. I let TTC take over my life for a good few months and it was hard. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you - will be checking back lots over the next few days :)


----------



## pompeyvix

rose - what your reflexologist said is certainly food for thought, but it IS difficult to really believe that when you're 20 months in like me :( But I will keep hanging on in there. If it's meant to be...
It's certainly interesting to know you two early pregnancy symptoms were so different Every time I come up to AF time I assume I'm out before AF starts as I never feel how I did when I was pregnant the first time round!

BSelck - I have my fingers and toes crossed for you that you get your BFP tomorrow :hugs:

Shaele - staying positive is so very hard, I agree. However, you have lots of promising symptoms so fingers crossed you get your BFP this month.

mod - I hope AF stays away!!

My temps seem all over the place for the beginning part of my cycle and I have no idea why!! I have had some post ovulation temps already and I am only CD8. As it's only the second month of temping, I am not sure if this is normal for me or not. Perhaps it's the soy? I have no idea. Does anyone know if it's bad to have such variances in temps ? I take my temp the same time every morning before I get up. The only thing that could perhaps influence it is that I am not sleeping brilliantly and sometimes toss and turn a lot of the night. 
I am looking forward to seeing if the soy has had any impact on my cycle. I highly doubt it, but going to start taking OPKs from day 12 and see if there is any difference. 
I am lucky and I took soy first thing in the morning and had no side effects :)


----------



## BabyDoll007

Thanks ladies. I too hope they find something for them. We almost stopped TTC because of them but I don't want to wait longer than we have to for #2 so I'm still here!

Good luck Bselk, Shaele and Mod!

I had to attend a baby shower yesterday. It was nice and an exciting time for my friend. It's #3 for her. But it was a bit bitter sweet for me. Especially as last time she was pregnant I was too just 5 months behind her.


----------



## Shaele

rose-thanks a bunch for your words. i never really thought of it as just not being my time yet. i was pessimistic and just thought my body isnt working lol. i hope what you say is true. i know i shouldnt compare to dd pregnancy but it is difficult because its all i know and we seem to be drawn to the familiar. anyway that is great timing to have a baby. best christmas present ever right? yay for your pay raise too! things are really falling into place for you and im very happy for you!

mod19-any news on af situation? hoping she continues to stay away and you get your bfp!

bselck-sorry bfn today=( but its still early...hopefully tomorrow!!!!!

pompey-thanks! also sorry you are feeling troubled by your temps. fear not. during af it is quite common to have whackadoodle temps that are everywhere. once af ends it should settle down and stay below your cover line. i wish you much luck and hope the soy does some good!


----------



## rose.

Pompey how long did it take you to conceive number 1? I agree with Shaele about the temps, in fact once I had been temping a few months I stopped bothering with temping during AF and would start around CD7. Even then interrupted sleep can cause rocky temps, I wouldn't worry too much as although mine could be rocky I could still see a pattern every month. the key is not to worry too much about each individual temp but look at the chart as a whole.

Baby doll I bet the baby shower was hard :hugs: I too had to deal with plenty of pregnancy announcements from people who were either pregnant at the same time as me last time, or afterwards. Every one was hard to deal with.

Shaele I did feel the same - I was always worrying that something was wrong because our timing was good every month and I appeared to be ovulating. I think the worry actually made it more difficult! But it is really impossible not to worry when you want something that much and it's taking a while.


----------



## slammerkin

Shaele said:


> slammerkin-glad you are excited to get back to ttc! im jealous you are going to ireland. ive always wanted to go. i remember when i was in high school my choir was going to take a trip to england and ireland but it got cancelled due to the 9/11 attacks. never got another opportunity again. i hope you have a great time and relax. hopefully being there will make the tww go by fast.

Wow, what a bummer about that trip being canceled! I hope you get to go one day! I'm hoping the flights go well with DD this time. We went when she was 10 months old and it was relatively easy. But with her being a toddler now, I am a lot more nervous. The trip there shouldn't be too bad since it's overnight, but coming home could be a nightmare. 

BSelck - bummer about the BFN...hope you get better news today.

CD10 here and should be starting fertile phase in a few days. I was feeling the urge to BD yesterday, but DD wouldn't go down for a nap, so it didn't happen. Boo!

Speaking of naps, I'm kind of ready for DD to give them up entirely. She can go without, and it makes for an earlier bedtime. She didn't nap Fri-Sun and I was able to get her to sleep before 8:30 so I could actually have some time for myself! I haven't voluntarily stayed up for my own pleasure after she goes to bed in months, since it's usually 9:30 or close to 10 before she's asleep and I'm tired too. But I don't know how her daycare provider will feel about giving up the nap. She only goes 3 days a week, but there's an older boy who still takes a long nap and I'm sure our lady enjoys the break. :shrug:


----------



## BSelck24

Slammer- I think that's a great idea! You deserve time for yourself to unwind! I've had to do just do the opposite recently. We don't have to leave until 9am to take my step daughter to school so I needed my son to sleep in longer! So I keep him up until about 9-930p now, sometimes squeezing in two naps throughout the day to make that work lol

Today I'm feeling absolutely no symptoms! It's making me not even want to test as I know I will see that bfn :nope: I was sad about it yesterday when a friend of mine just announced she's pregnant due at Christmas (which would be near my due date if I got pregnant this cycle)- but on the same point, why is she announcing so early! 

Anyways, thinking of you ladies! Praying for my BFP this week!


----------



## rose.

My son is the same with his naps. If he has one he struggles to fall asleep before 9. It's ok because he just keeps coming downstairs every 5 minutes but will go back up when you take him, and doesn't expect me to stay there with him, but it does get a bit annoying if I'm trying to eat my dinner and he keeps walking in!! He too goes to bed easier if he hasn't had a nap, so often now he goes without unless a nap is unavoidable ie he falls asleep in the car


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry Bselk for the first bfn. But not everyone has symptoms. Hope today is your day!

Sorry couldn't read everyone post, but I will catch up as soon as I get a chance!! 

Rooting for everyone!!


----------



## mod19

Shale sorry I've been mia all weekend. Yes af got me right on time. On to cycle 2. Not really expecting to be able to conceive naturally since it took 4 years for dd and only having one tube and all, so hopefully in June I'll get clomid!

Bsleck I also wonder why people announce so early or before going to the dr, but some haven't been through what ladies on here have been through and are naive as to the possibilities of what could happen. 

Ros & slammer sorry about the naps lol. Dd is younger so she'll nap till 7pm sometimes and still be ready for bed by 8. Crazy how much those little munchkins can sleep.


----------



## pompeyvix

rose - My daughter was conceived after just 2 months! That's with no cycle monitoring whatsoever. I am convinced since having her my hormones have gone out of whack. I assumed it would only take a few months second time round, but nope, 20 months later ....

slammerkin - my daughter is the same. Even a 5 min nap results in a ridiculously delayed bed time. She cannot sleep without one of us next to her either, so it can make our evenings very long and drawn out!

BSelck - sorry no BFP or symptoms.. I still hope this is your lucky cycle though. 

Babydoll - sorry you are having such bad migraines. I can totally see how screen time won't help at all :(
I agree, baby showers are very bittersweet indeed. 

I am CD9 today and have tender boobs. Weird! Had a nice low temp this morning though, so hopefully they will even out a bit before ovulation.


----------



## BabyDoll007

I can't believe how many LO are dropping all of their sleeps atm in this group. Ds has just gone down to 1 day sleep and still goes to bed at 7/8pm and wakes between 6:20-7am. A while back he was fighting all sleep so we changed him from his cot into a single bed and instantly he went back to loving his sleep!

I'm sorry Bselk for the bfn. Hopefully you get a BFP in the next few days as 10dpo is still quite early. 

Afm, I think I'm O'ing a little early this cycle as my OPK showed a positive yesterday cd 15 and this mornings 2mu was neg. I'm not sure though.


----------



## slammerkin

I think it will still be a while before she gives them up entirely, but I think whenever possible I will try to make her skip it. She hadn't napped when I got home from work yesterday and was so hyper wanting to play, but I was trying to take her downstairs so DH could have a short nap before going to work and she was having major meltdown. Finally got her to nurse and she passed out on me for an hour! I'm sort of ready for her to wean, but she's not quite there yet.

Rose - I'm jealous you don't have to stay with DS for him to go to sleep. I have to lay with DD, though it's really not much work now compared to when she was younger. Just read a couple books then lights out and lay there until she's asleep. 

Pompey - I know the struggle of a tough sleeper! I could go on and on about how hard it was with DD in her first year and a half. Months on end of her only sleeping for 30 mins max before waking. I couldn't do ANYTHING in the evenings. Now that she can sleep longer stretches without one of us being there I still can't do anything in the evening because I'm so tired myself and just pass out! I only reluctantly drag myself out of bed for evening BD during fertile period, lol!


----------



## rose.

He never used to be a good sleeper - until he was 1 he would comfort feed every evening from 5-10pm and sometimes even later. He would then wake up every couple of hours for more milk. It was hard work but luckily once we stopped by at 13 months he started sleeping well and has been pretty good ever since :)


----------



## Shaele

hi all

mod19-sorry af caught you...=/ hope doc lets you try clomid again next time. clomid for the win!

bselck-waiting to hear updates! have you tested today? its ok if you dont feel symptoms. i didnt with dd. i hope you get your bfp soon!

slammerkin and all nap related posts-i totally get that you want time for yourselves. so im thinking that each of you know your kids best and know if they can or cant go without a nap. just do whatever seems to be working. thats all you can ask for. it may take a while but hopefully the kiddos will adapt to new schedule. at the daycare i used to work at the children up to age 6 all went down for naps. most slept but those who didnt nap anymore just had "quiet time" and layed down but stayed awake. maybe your dd could do that for your babysitter while the other boy naps? 

afm 9dpo and feeling nothing right now. i woke up a little nauseous but i think i was just hungry. my temp went down really low yesterday so i was like welp im on the temp decline now but today it shot right back up so who knows. testing tomorrow. but not very hopeful.


----------



## rose.

Good luck for testing tomorrow I'll be checking back for updates :)


----------



## pompeyvix

Shaele said:


> afm 9dpo and feeling nothing right now. i woke up a little nauseous but i think i was just hungry. *my temp went down really low yesterday so i was like welp im on the temp decline now but today it shot right back up so who knows. testing tomorrow. *but not very hopeful.

Implantation dip??


----------



## Shaele

pompeyvix said:


> Shaele said:
> 
> 
> afm 9dpo and feeling nothing right now. i woke up a little nauseous but i think i was just hungry. *my temp went down really low yesterday so i was like welp im on the temp decline now but today it shot right back up so who knows. testing tomorrow. *but not very hopeful.
> 
> Implantation dip??Click to expand...

i sure hope so pompey!


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies!! Sorry I didn't check in sooner! I tested yesterday at 11dpo and it was bfn so I told hubby I wouldn't buy anymore tests and would wait to see if AF shows up on Thursday :nope: 

I thought that since I got a BFP last cycle on 10dpo that I was for sure out this cycle since I got a BFN on 10dpo :nope: BUT I've been reading a lot of threads where women get BFPs 12, 14, even 16dpo!! So if AF doesn't show on Thursday, then I will test on Friday where I'll be 15dpo. 

Shaele- I just looked at your chart and think it looks great!! That should be an implantation dip right!?

Sorry I haven't read back a couple of pages, but I hope everyone else is doing well!! My son is starting to balance on his own and is getting ready to walk so that's exciting :happydance:


----------



## Shaele

bselck-sorry still bfn =/ positive thoughts its just late implanter so bfp comes later too. i am hoping my chart is showing an implantation dip that actually means implantation....im soooooo nervous to test tomorrow eep. i know that temp pattern could mean nothing but in the 3 months that ive temped ive never gotten it sooooooo does that count for something? i dunno....but i hope. i wonder if it is an implantation dip if testing at 10dpo would be too early. meh im counting my chickens before they are hatched. its probably just a coincidence. i dont want to get excited and be disappointed so gotta keep my cool.

also great news with ds!!!!! now get some good running shoes and eyes in the back of your head cause once they start walking nothing is stopping them from getting into everrryyyyything lol.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Ooh Shaele fx it's an implantation dip! 

Bselk, I'm sorry you got another bfn. Fx it's still too early. Oh and that's awesome about ds. It's super exciting when they first start to walk.

Afm; FF gave me dotted cross hairs this morning and thinks I O'd on cd 14. I usually don't O until cd 17 so that would be quite early for me. We've been bd'ing every 2nd day so hopefully we have covered it anyway and incase I'll try to BD again tomorrow before DH goes to work. He will be between night shifts tomorrow so he's usually too tired to.


----------



## rose.

Shaele your chart is looking good. A rise this late in your cycle looks very unusual for you so I am watching your chart for the next temp and hoping this is it for you :D

BSelck I hope you get your bfp. I wouldn't worry about the bfns as its still quite early :)

Baby doll hope you caught the egg!


----------



## slammerkin

BSelck, Shaele and BabyDoll - fingers crossed for you all!

CD11 here and hoping to see some fertile CM today...I usually have it by now. DH wanted to BD last night but I was tired and said to save our energy for the next two days, lol. This morning I noticed a to-do list for today that he wrote for himself - last item on the list is "boom boom imminent". LMAO.


----------



## Shaele

ok everyone...so i tested and results are inconclusive lol. i spent a majority of the morning squinting at the test and i see a line but i don't know if it's an indent or evap. it's sooooooo light...i just don't know. dd test was an obvious line no question about it. this one not at all. it looks like an evap line that disappears once it's dry but i rechecked it 2 hours later and it's still there. ill post some pics...although they are just garbage. it's a real squinter for sure...

excuse dh the pieces of dh beard that also bombed the pic. he must have shaved this morning...
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 17









2.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## rose.

I can definitely see something Shaele :D hopefully you'll get a darker one tomorrow!!


----------



## rose.

Photo bombed beard :haha: why do men do that, my husband is always leaving his hairs all over the sink and once they were even making the soap hairy :haha:


----------



## slammerkin

I see what you're talking about Shaele, but I'm no expert in lines/evaps, etc. Hoping this becomes a true line tomorrow!


----------



## Shaele

thanks rose and slammerkin. i probably will skip testing tomorrow and try again friday. af due saturday so....should be determining test by then i hope. also lol at your dh slammer. love the list!


----------



## BSelck24

Rose- your husbands to-do list had me cracking up!! Such a good man lol

Babydoll- even if it's an early O, it sounds like you have your bases covered!!

Shaele!! I can CLEARLY see that line!! Omg omg omg! I don't know anything about evaps, but I KNOW that is a line and that has to mean something right!!? I am soooooo excited for you!! I just knew from your chart!!

In the pregnancy test forum there is a thread to charts that ended up leading to BFP's- and I noticed that everyone who got a BFP had sex the day before O. So I'm bummed that I think I ended up Oing on the 7th since the last day we DTD was the 5th (I thought I was to O on the 6th) 

No symptoms for me but I will be testing again tomorrow or Friday if I can hold out and AF doesn't show up!


----------



## Shaele

Thank you bselck! I'm not getting too excited yet....not until I see a dark line that can't be questioned. I'm still so nervous. I was hoping I'd have my answer by now but still waiting. Ugh lol. I'm still hoping for your bfp soon too! No symptoms doesn't mean no bfp!


----------



## Shaele

Morning all....so I caved and took a test. I couldn't sleep. Boobs were sore last night. I needed to satisfy curiosity. The line is definitely darker than yesterday's but it's still faint. Pictures suck because my camera wasn't cooperating but I tried. Hopefully you can see it. Still not calling it a bfp cause its neither big or fat but hoping it continues to darken...
 



Attached Files:







20160421_071011.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 13









20160421_070700.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## slammerkin

I see it, I see it Shaele! So excited for you!!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Shaele; WooHoo!!!! That line looks very promising! I can see it without zooming in on my phone. 

Fx Bselk! Hoping to hear good news really soon.

Didn't get to BD today as DH was way too tired and was only home and awake for an hour today before going back to work but I'm sure I've already O'd so shouldn't matter too much. I'm still not convinced I O'd cd 14 but I'm sure we will see when/if AF comes. I almost always only have a 12 day LP.


----------



## slammerkin

Good luck Babydoll - hope you caught it this time!

CD12 here and no fertile CM yet, ugh. Hoping it shows up later today. I usually have EWCM starting CD10. Really would rather not repeat the delayed O cycle I had in Feb. That was super annoying. We BD last night, though I kind of feel like it was a "wasted" effort if I'm not fertile yet, lol. My body seems to insist on waiting for a Wednesday to O - how weird is that? Last three cycles I've O'd on a Wednesday!


----------



## Shaele

thank you slammerkin and babydoll! im still in shock. hope its a sticky bean. fingers crossed for you both!...well for you all of course! 

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## BSelck24

Shaele! Amazing!!!!! It's there girl!! Believe in it!! 

Babydoll- that's great you have another clear way of tracking your O... By tracking the length of your LP!

Slammer- that is so funny!! My O came on a Thursday again this cycle so I'm on the Thursday train lol

As for me, I THINK I too have my BFP! I last tested on Sunday and Monday at 10 and 11dpo and held out until today when AF should've arrived. The problem is, the line is so faint for 14dpo that I'm not sure what to think. The pictures are hard to see, but tell me if you think it's the start of a BFP or a chemical possibly?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## BSelck24

Here's a slightly different view...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Shaele

i see something bselck! i hope it gets darker! would be great to have same bfp day!


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks Shaele!! I would love to be your same day BFP/ bump buddy!! Lol I guess I could have been off on my O but only by a day or two so for a line that light at 14dpo I don't know? Im off to google light BFPs on 14dpo!! Haha


----------



## Shaele

BSelck24 said:


> Thanks Shaele!! I would love to be your same day BFP/ bump buddy!! Lol I guess I could have been off on my O but only by a day or two so for a line that light at 14dpo I don't know? Im off to google light BFPs on 14dpo!! Haha

you might have implanted later than normal too


----------



## pompeyvix

Shaele - congratulations! Deffo see a little progression! Just before your HSG too! Please send me some baby dust!

BSelck - I deffo see a line, a faint one, but a line nonetheless - congratulations to you too! 

My goodness, 3 BFPs recently!! How exciting!

As for me - well I am CD12 and took an OPK today. Now bearing in mind I normally ovulate on CD21, I was amazed when I saw a faint line on the test this afternoon. Normally my OPKs at this stage are absolutely stark white, with no hint of anything. Today's was a definite line, not a squinter or possible line. Nowhere near a positive though. But I wonder what is going on? Could it be the soy?? Could my body be gearing up to ovulate? Or am I still another 10 days away, in which case why is there is faint line? So many questions!! However, my cm is creamy and not fertile at all. God knows!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Shaele and BSelck look forward to seeing your darker tests shortly :)


----------



## Shaele

thank you rose and pompey! i am looking forward to seeing it get darker too. im trying to be respectful and cautious of the positive but i am so excited i cant help myself. i didnt think id see another positive hpt. i was getting really down. ill probably keep testing throughout the weekend. af due saturday so if i miss that and sunday then ill call and make doc app monday. want to make sure im actually late first. and im really scared of a miscarriage. 12 weeks seems so far away to be in the clear...and you arent even technically safe then just a lesser chance. oh ill try to stay positive for once lol.

pompey- i wish you lots of luck and of course tons of dust your way! have you noticed any improvements with taking the soy yet? i am sorry you are having confusion with the opks. might be the soy causing some thing to cause you to o earlier. maybe you have to wait a cycle to get adjusted to this new product. i would bd just in case! i have everything crossed for you! and you have no idea how relieved i am that it happened right before the hsg test lol. im hoping it stays sticky so i dont have to do it still.


----------



## rose.

Shaele I felt very nervous at first but I am now trying to be more positive and enjoy things :) this will probably be my last pregnancy if all goes well so whilst I am wishing it away quickly so first Tri is out the way, I am also trying to make the most of every moment.


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks Pompey! Thanks Rose! I'm going to TRY to wait to test again on Saturday so hopefully I can see something darker... But let's be real- I'll prob retest tomorrow lol

Shaele it's so funny that we all thought how great the HSG test would be for you, but the whole time you did not want to do it! You must have prayed, wished, dreamed so hard to not do that HSG that you got pregnant the cycle right before it!! Amazing!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Oh wow Bselk I definitely see a line!!! 
A massive congratulations to Shaele and your self!!! Fx you both have really sticky ones that stay in until full term!

Bselk, yes 14 dpo can still be early for a strong positive. Your implant day and what your original hcg levels were can affect it. Example if you implanted 8 dpo and your hcg level before implant is 2 and it doubles every 2 days, at 10 dpo it'd be 4, 12 dpo 6, 14 dpo 8, etc. most sensitive tests are from hcg levels of 10 so it could still be early for you.

I hope this makes sense and gives you a bit more hope.

Afm, my temp went up this morning and FF changed my O date to what my OPK and I said. I only wish we had of BD more (cd17 & 18).


----------



## BSelck24

BabyDoll007 said:


> Oh wow Bselk I definitely see a line!!!
> A massive congratulations to Shaele and your self!!! Fx you both have really sticky ones that stay in until full term!
> 
> Bselk, yes 14 dpo can still be early for a strong positive. Your implant day and what your original hcg levels were can affect it. Example if you implanted 8 dpo and your hcg level before implant is 2 and it doubles every 2 days, at 10 dpo it'd be 4, 12 dpo 6, 14 dpo 8, etc. most sensitive tests are from hcg levels of 10 so it could still be early for you.
> 
> I hope this makes sense and gives you a bit more hope.
> 
> Afm, my temp went up this morning and FF changed my O date to what my OPK and I said. I only wish we had of BD more (cd17 & 18).

Babydoll thank you for the reassurance!!! I needed to hear that! I also found out that the first response "rapid result" has a higher HCG detection of 50 or 100- so I went out tonight and bought the regular FRER which can detect as low as 25 and will test with that one in the morning just in case it makes a difference! I knew not to get those curve handle ones as everyone recently have been having issues with those... But I didn't know the "rapid results" test was different! This one says not to test until day if missed period, but that it gives you a result in 1 minute.

I mean I know we are all POAS addicts but I would rather find out days ahead of time and wait 10 min for results then wait until missed AF just to get my results in a minute!! Lol I found all of this info today of course, after I bought them!!

Keep us updated on your cycle, I personally feel like you BD plenty!! It's looking good!!


----------



## rose.

Baby doll your BD pattern is the same as mine the month I conceived :) so I'm sure it's plenty! Good luck x


----------



## slammerkin

Bselck, can't wait to see if you get a stronger line today! Update us right away!

I can't wait for O to happen over here. I think I had a bit of EWCM yesterday, so we had a quickie last night despite me being TIRED and not really being into it. I don't really like doing it like that, but I figured we should because I'm not sure how much opportunity we'll have this weekend.

Other than that, so frigging happy it's Friday. I've felt so tired all week and am just ready to be done with work. Looking forward to bed time tonight and sleeping in a bit tomorrow.


----------



## Shaele

good morning everyone!!

rose-this will be your last pregnancy? awww....well make sure you don't get rid of any baby stuff until you are absolutely positive! just attic it for now ;) i'm glad you were able to make peace with your body and are less nervous. i'm trying to do that. stress is no good for any reason. 

bselck-UPDATES. NOW. lol. and yes omg right before my hsg test. I did pray and hope and wish on every flickering light in the sky that i wouldnt have to go through it. it's so weird how things work out sometimes. my friend told me my body had to be threatened! and that test certainly was a threat to me lol. glad you picked up some more sensitive tests. now lets see them ;) 

babydoll-thank you! yanno i showed my dh the test from yesterday and he's all like i don't think you are pregnant. the line is too faint. so i explained to him how these tests work and he's still all unsure (so annoying). but im glad to have you all who know what to look for and actually did see the line get darker! also i looked at your chart and your bd schedule looks good! my doc said bd every other day is ideal so i think you'll be just fine! glad ff also changed o day to a more reasonable one. sending baby dust your way!

slammerkin-lol! quickie is ok! every bd counts ;) glad you are excited for this month...hoping you catch that egg! hope you have a great weekend and get lots of rest too!

afm- i'm starting to get all those stereotypical pregnancy symptoms (at least i think they are stereotypical). leg cramps, sore throat, exhausted, sore boobs, things taste different. i also took another test this morning and i doubt dh will think i'm not pregnant any more. what do you think? baby dust to you all. <3
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BSelck24

Shaele yassssssssss!! Amazing lines! The husbands don't understand! Mine said the same thing last cycle with my first faint line "well you're not pregnant enough yet"... What!? Lol so this time I did not show him, just told him.

So last night I went out to get the less sensitive FRERs and was so careful to not get the curved handles that I got digital ones! Ugh! But I decided to test one out and I got this!!...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BSelck24

Sorry I think it loaded too big so that's why it turned on its side but I got my BFP! Tomorrow I will use the other line test just so we can try and check for the ever obsessing progression we all love lol. I'm so happy and I'm just praying this one sticks!! I'm not telling anyone this time except my hubby, best friend and one of my husbands do workers who is TTC with me.

Don't know what I would have done without this thread!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Shaele

omg omg bselck congrats!!!!! knew i saw something on the first test you showed! we are totally bump buddies now. hoping we both have sticky beans. good call to keep the news quiet for now. im doing the same.


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks Shaele! Yea we are!! Can't wait!!


----------



## nevergivingup

BSelck24 said:


> Sorry I think it loaded too big so that's why it turned on its side but I got my BFP! Tomorrow I will use the other line test just so we can try and check for the ever obsessing progression we all love lol. I'm so happy and I'm just praying this one sticks!! I'm not telling anyone this time except my hubby, best friend and one of my husbands do workers who is TTC with me.
> 
> Don't know what I would have done without this thread!! :hugs:




Shaele said:


> good morning everyone!!
> 
> rose-this will be your last pregnancy? awww....well make sure you don't get rid of any baby stuff until you are absolutely positive! just attic it for now ;) i'm glad you were able to make peace with your body and are less nervous. i'm trying to do that. stress is no good for any reason.
> 
> bselck-UPDATES. NOW. lol. and yes omg right before my hsg test. I did pray and hope and wish on every flickering light in the sky that i wouldnt have to go through it. it's so weird how things work out sometimes. my friend told me my body had to be threatened! and that test certainly was a threat to me lol. glad you picked up some more sensitive tests. now lets see them ;)
> 
> babydoll-thank you! yanno i showed my dh the test from yesterday and he's all like i don't think you are pregnant. the line is too faint. so i explained to him how these tests work and he's still all unsure (so annoying). but im glad to have you all who know what to look for and actually did see the line get darker! also i looked at your chart and your bd schedule looks good! my doc said bd every other day is ideal so i think you'll be just fine! glad ff also changed o day to a more reasonable one. sending baby dust your way!
> 
> slammerkin-lol! quickie is ok! every bd counts ;) glad you are excited for this month...hoping you catch that egg! hope you have a great weekend and get lots of rest too!
> 
> afm- i'm starting to get all those stereotypical pregnancy symptoms (at least i think they are stereotypical). leg cramps, sore throat, exhausted, sore boobs, things taste different. i also took another test this morning and i doubt dh will think i'm not pregnant any more. what do you think? baby dust to you all. <3

CONGRATS BSELK AND SHAELE!!!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU LADIES!!!!! :bfp:


----------



## pompeyvix

Congrats to both you ladies, fantastic news!!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations ladies :):):)


----------



## slammerkin

So excited and happy for you both Shaele and BSelck!!

Man, I really hope I get my own BFP in a couple weeks so I can join you.


----------



## BSelck24

slammerkin said:


> So excited and happy for you both Shaele and BSelck!!
> 
> Man, I really hope I get my own BFP in a couple weeks so I can join you.

Thanks ladies! Slammer I can't wait for that BFP!


----------



## Shaele

thanks again everyone! and yes slammer i hope to see that bfp for you!

bselck we are only one day apart thats insane lol.


----------



## BSelck24

Shaele I love it!! Everything happens for a reason! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## rose.

i am so happy that a few of us are going to be due around the same time :) I hope you guys who are ovulating/have recently ovulated will have similar news in a week or two as well!! :D


----------



## BSelck24

Rose! I'm going to join your Christmas babies thread!


----------



## rose.

Yay :)


----------



## BabyDoll007

Look at that line Shaele!!! No doubting your pregnant with that one! These husbands of ours can be so insensitive sometimes. I'm so happy for you!

Bselk; I'm glad I could help to make you feel more positive about the tests and glad you got some new ones that were more sensitive. Congrats! I love seeing those "Yes +" or "Pregnant" on the digital ones. But the lines are super exciting to see change as well.

Thank you all who have had a look at my chart. It's nice to have others perspective on it and the "scheduling" lol hoping I can join you ladies with a BFP so that we all can be in the same due date thread!


----------



## nevergivingup

FX for you Babydoll that you get your BFP!!! I do believe you're next seeming that this thread is very BFP positive!! This is our lucky thread!!! And you're up next!!! Positive vibes for you!!!


----------



## hunni12

so many bfps!! congrats ladies!!


----------



## nevergivingup

hunni12 said:


> so many bfps!! congrats ladies!!

Hunni, which one is Ramzi? I did Chinese they said last year if I concieved jan-March I'll have a boy now it's saying a girl :wacko:


----------



## hunni12

nevergivingup said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> so many bfps!! congrats ladies!!
> 
> Hunni, which one is Ramzi? I did Chinese they said last year if I concieved jan-March I'll have a boy now it's saying a girl :wacko:Click to expand...

Ramzi is the ones who go by where the placenta is in your ultrasound picture. You can submit to them on their website. I paid like 5$ for it and got my results the next day


----------



## Shaele

thanks babydoll! i hope you get your bfp too! you are right....our dhs can be insensitive at times but he definitely believes me now. hes taking me out to dinner tonight without dd (shes staying with grandma) to celebrate. have you been feeling any symptoms? 

how is everyone else doing? 

also hunni and nevergivingup what is this ramzi you are speaking of? a guess of what the sex will be? what did yours say hunni?


----------



## hunni12

Ramzi predicted Me a girl . they go by an early ultrasound between 8-10 weeks


----------



## nevergivingup

Hunni Thanks!! I'll check it out!! I just want something to say boy but I'll take what God gives me of course and be thankful!!! 

Shaele: it's gender predictions....what are you hoping for?


----------



## rose.

Shaele my DH didn't believe me at first last time because the test line was lighter than the control. I didn't even bother showing him this time as he just took my word for it :haha: enjoy your dinner, that's thoughtful of him. Dinner without a toddler in tow is certainly a great treat.

I'm good - starting to feel more confident in this pregnancy (although I still can't wait until my US in 2 weeks to check all is ok), boobs still hurt, I'm really tired today and also felt quite sick this morning. Cm has become more watery like it was when I was pregnant the first time. 

Who is in the TWw and what are your test dates?


----------



## Shaele

thats neat! do you want a girl hunni? 

nevergivingup- and you want a boy? i hope you both get what you wish. i dont mind which i get so much this time around. for my first i really really wanted a girl and fortunately got her! having another girl would be ok because we know what to expect but having a boy would mean i get one of each and best of both worlds...soooooo...i know its cliche but as long as its healthy im happy.

rose- thank you! i never should have showed dh the test. i should have just told him like you did yours. would have saved a lot frustration lol. it will be nice to go to dinner without a toddler lol. im looking forward to it. shes not that bad but shes loud. she literally yells HI! to all the waitresses regardless if they are even close to us. its funny and cute at first but gets old lol. and of course she tries to grab everything. hope grandma can keep up with her when we go! 
glad your pregnancy is going well. theres a lot i forget that happens from when i was first pregnant. cant wait to hear updates from when you go for your first u/s!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Shaele enjoy your dinner! The first time I was pregnant DH read the instructions so even though it was a faint positive he knew it was real. Then when it started to sink in for him and he was getting into the pregnancy I m/c and then when I got my BFP with ds, DH thought I was over reacting by even thinking I was pregnant but when I tested there was no mistaking it. 

I'm trying not to symptom spot so I'm disregarding anything I'm feeling as either normal or something else. But I'm really trying not to think about any of it.


----------



## Velathria

hi there ^^ wow so much has happened since i was gone. 

almost everyone got pregnant XD 

maybe i should leave more often :rofl: COngrats to all you ladies ^^ babydoll i bet you will join them soon too :) FX you caught that egg :)


----------



## rose.

Hey Velathria I have missed you, and was wondering how you are. Are you taking a break? 

Baby doll keeping everything crossed for you - this seems to be a lucky thread this month :) not long to go until testing now!!


----------



## slammerkin

Babydoll - hopefully you're next with a BFP and then me!

Velathria - how are you??

CD16 here and no temp rise yet. Hopefully tomorrow or the next day. We BD at 3:30 am Sunday morning and again that night. I keep forgetting to do OPKs, so I don't have any indication if I'm getting close to O other than EWCM. Really hoping this is the BFP cycle!


----------



## Velathria

Yeah me and DF have decided to just ntnp... i have gotten to stressed about the whole thing. I was cranky and moody most of the time and our sex life wasn't that amazing anymore either, also CP couldn't find out what was wrong so according to her I am perfectly healthy. So now we are waiting for a gyno appt but that might take at least 3 months.. so through this waiting we are just gonna take it easy. ^^ 


Anyway I am so relaxed now. It's so nice. And I'm more stalking and just reading mostly. But I'm glad its all going well for all of you ^^ 

I might also take this time to get to know my body more yet I keep forgetting to take my temps but also I am worried to know when I ovulate because I might stress over it again. .. :(


----------



## BSelck24

Velathria hi! I've been thinking of you! I don't think it's a bad thing you've switched to NTNP! I mean look at Rose! The minute she relaxed with her reflexology she became pregnant! Loving having all of you ladies in this lucky thread for support! :hugs:


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies,

@Sha: i actually would not mind a girl since i want my tubes tied after this one


----------



## nevergivingup

Well ladies just left my u/s. Seems like I will no longer be with you all, both my babies Heart stopped. Last u/s revealed I was pregnant with twins and both had HB but u/s today revealed I'm miscarrying again so that leaves me at 5 known m/c's altogether. Guess it just wasn't my time yet.


Good luck to all you ladies, and HAPPY & HEALTHY 9 months to all the expecting mommies!!!

Congrats to you all!!! :kiss:

I'll join you all again sooner or later or rather when God says it's my time.


Til next time my angel babies


----------



## Shaele

nevergivingup-omg no =_( im so very sorry to hear this. *hug* that is tough to handle i cant imagine what you are going through. twins no less...there are just no words i can say. i am so saddened to hear this news =/ you will get your chance i just know it. 

velathria-i am glad to see you back! ntnp is a good approach so you can relax more. i hope it works for you. 

slammerkin-looks like another repeat later than average o cycle! fun lol. i know how you feel waiting on that temp rise to come. i had a few late o cycles myself and they just were annoying and frustrating. just keep bding and im sure youll catch that eggie! baby dust to you! 

babydoll-thank you! dinner was great. also i think its a great idea not to symptom spot. best not to dwell on symptoms. i know every time i did i would wonder if i was actually feeling them or if i was because i wanted to and they werent real at all. the mind likes to play tricks i think! baby dust to you and hoping this is your month!

afm-tomorrow i have my first doc app. mostly talk...but i will get to find out my actual due date. ff says jan 1st, while other things say dec. 28. so will be interesting to see which is correct.


----------



## pompeyvix

nevergivingup said:


> Well ladies just left my u/s. Seems like I will no longer be with you all, both my babies Heart stopped. Last u/s revealed I was pregnant with twins and both had HB but u/s today revealed I'm miscarrying again so that leaves me at 5 known m/c's altogether. Guess it just wasn't my time yet.
> 
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies, and HAPPY & HEALTHY 9 months to all the expecting mommies!!!
> 
> Congrats to you all!!! :kiss:
> 
> I'll join you all again sooner or later or rather when God says it's my time.
> 
> 
> Til next time my angel babies

Oh my goodness, I am so so so sorry to hear this :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rose.

I'm so very sorry never giving up :hugs::hugs:


----------



## slammerkin

Nevergivingup, my heart goes out to you. So sorry hon. :hugs:

I finally remembered to do an OPK today and it was positive, so hopefully O tomorrow and temp rise on Weds. Do you think I can skip BD tonight and do it tomorrow? DH is working so won't be home until 3:30ish am and I have to get up at 5. So yeah...I'd kind of rather not, lol. Yes, shaele, annoying late O, ugh!


----------



## rose.

Slammerkin if you can't face BD tonight then I'm sure tomorrow would be OK if that's likely to be O day :)


----------



## slammerkin

I realized we could do it at 4:45 am when I got up for work. So, phew, deed done! lol


----------



## slammerkin

So I had a dream this weekend that we'd had a second child, and I think it was around 6 months old, and it was clear that I had very little interest in the child and definitely didn't love it the way I love my daughter. Anyone else have weird dreams about having a second child? I must be subconsciously worried that I can't love another child as much as I love DD. I know that's probably a common fear, and totally untrue, but I guess it's there.


----------



## rose.

Good work :D :haha:
I haven't had many dreams about the new baby being here to be honest - the only dreams I've had are about being pregnant and giving birth! I am sure once it gets closer to the time and it all sinks in properly then I'll be a bit anxious about it. I think it's a perfectly normal worry, and lots of women worry about that - my mum said she did when she was pregnant with my brother - but of course once he arrived she loved him just as much.


----------



## Velathria

Nevergivingup- I'm so sorry that happened to you again.. god i can't imagine what you are going through... Has your doc said anything about all the miscarriages? Seeing as that can't be normal.. maybe there is something that can be done. My heart goes out to you :hugs: <3 we are here for you if you need someone to vent to or just need some support :) 

AFM yeah i'm glad we decided to do the ntnp.. It's like all the wight has lifted from my shoulders.. i feel so much more relaxed.. The only thing is that i am having ovulation cramps lately and i keep thinking i'm ovulating yet i don't know which CD i am on XD but i don't want to know when i ovulate or i'll obsess over it again.. So trying to stay oblivious :)


----------



## hunni12

Sorry never giving up!

I had weird dreams, but it was about people being killed by a serial killer lol.


----------



## slammerkin

Lol, hunni, I have very strange dreams a lot of the time in general. I'm dreamed about murders and serial killers too.

Glad you're feeling more relaxed Velathria, but I know it can be hard to let go of knowing the details!


----------



## rose.

Velathria hopefully a more relaxed approach helps you. Relaxing a bit and worrying Less certainly worked for me!!


----------



## BSelck24

OMG NEVERGIVINGUP!! I am SOOOO sorry for your losses!! Am I behind or did we know you were having twins! I am in shock! My heart truly goes out to you! Keep in touch and definitely rejoin us whenever you are ready! :hugs:


----------



## BSelck24

Definitely not trying to move on or dismiss the recent losses but on a complete sidenote, 

Shaele! I'm excited for your dating appt too! Because when I saw you said you were having a New Years baby I was like wait! She's one day ahead of me and I'm supposedly due Dec 29th!!


----------



## hunni12

So I seen my OB yday. She said there is this new thing where if you had a baby before 37w then it is recommended to get this shot from 16w to 36w every week. It goes in the hip. I said I'll do it. It helps to produce a full term baby instead of risk having another one early.

I get more ultrasounds and don't get my next one until 16w. I have a private one booked for this sat tho...7 weeks is so far :(


----------



## BSelck24

hunni- I'm doing the same thing! I think it's a progesterone shot from 16-36 weeks and supposedly had a 92%+ rate at preventing pre term delivery! I'm actually excited about it as that was my biggest fear again his pregnancy.


----------



## slammerkin

That's interesting about the shot to prevent pre-term labor. I hope both you ladies make it longer in your pregnancies this time - especially BSelck considering how early yours was!

Arrrggg you guys...this delayed O is SO ANNOYING. Looks like my body is insisting on ovulating on a Wednesday for the 4th month in a row! Was so sure I'd get my temp rise this morning, but nope! Today is CD18. Same CD I O'd two cycles ago. So I woke DH for another 4:45 am BD session to be safe. Can I please just get my shift and be done?? I'm so over it.


----------



## hunni12

Aww slam I hope you O soon we another bfp. Seems to be a lucky thread.

I only wish with the shot it was an option for all mothers instead of someone having to have it happen first then get it second time around


----------



## rose.

Slammer kin I hated Wednesday O! I always used to O at the weekend and then one cycle it was a bit late and ended up on Wednesday and stayed like it for a couple of cycles, so annoying to get BD in! Although I think the early morning swimmers helped with my bfp so maybe it will be a good thing for you too :)


----------



## BSelck24

Slammer your hubby is such a trooper for BD at 445am!! Lol

Hunni, I agree- I wish there was a way to get a shot BEFORE you ever went into pre term labor instead of getting it once it's happened but i know they can't predict that :(


----------



## Shaele

hey there everyone!

interesting news about the shot hunni. i didnt know one existed! hope that it works for both you and bselck to keep those buns baking! glad you are able to get another ultrasound in before the next required one. it is a long time to wait in between! for dd i only got 2 done. now that i know going and getting more on your own is an option i might do that this time.

bselck-yes i was thinking the same thing looking at our dates. i tried to figure out what was going on and all i can think of is that ff is going by the date i o'd rather than just by the last af date because i o later in cycle than the average person does with same length cycle. like for example i have a 31-32 day cycle usually but dont o until cd 19-20 when really the average person with that length would o on cd 16 or so. but who knows.

slammerkin- thats really funny how your body is insisting on wednesday o's! hopefully todays the day and you get your bd in. and wow you both are troopers for bding at 4:45! oh the things we do right from the beginning for these kids lol. cant wait to see your bfp! and almost time for your trip how exciting!

afm i did go to my doc. got my blood drawn. she seemed really busy so i didnt quite get all my questions in cause i felt rushed to think of them again. i didnt manage to ask what my due date is unfortunately but i do have my first sonogram on may 17 which ill be around 8 weeks then. dh will be there and can help remind me of questions to ask. hopefully will find out more then. good luck to you all!


----------



## slammerkin

Yes, Shaele, most due date calculators just go by last period date and an average menstrual cycle. And that's all a doctor is going to go by as well. I would trust FF's prediction based on O date. I've heard of a lot of women having to fight with their doctor over their due date because the doctor won't rely on the woman knowing when she O'd. It can be important because doctors usually have a policy about how long they're willing to let you go past your due date before inducing. A couple of days can make a big difference if you find yourself past your due date, and really want to avoid getting forced into an induction. For that reason I've seen some women just lie about the date of their last period - adjusting it to whatever it needs to be to correspond with the due date based on ovulation. That's what I did with DD (though it was only a 1 day difference in that case anyway) and what I plan to do with the next one. I went to my first appointment and they're excitedly telling me when I'm due, and inside I'm like...yeah...I don't need you to tell me! Lol. I think the majority of women don't do cycle tracking/temping and rely on the doctor to tell them, but if you're tracking then you're already set.


----------



## pompeyvix

I hope everyone's pregnancies are going well so far without too many symptoms or sickness! Great news about the progesterone shot to help prevent pre term labour!

Slammerkin - I just realised we are both cycle buddies! Both on CD18 today! Hopefully you ovulate today and get your temp shift in the morning. 

I am STILL waiting to ovulate. Clearly the SI has done nothing! However, I am now convinced my issue all along is my thyroid. I had irregular periods for a year from Aug 2014 - Aug 2015. However, my thyroid was testing in June last year and it was borderline and I was prescribed a very mild dose of thyroxine. Within a couple of months, AF was regular again, but I wasn't ovulating. My thyroxine dosage was put up and within a month of two I was ovulating. I thought it was the metformin for PCOS, but on reflection I don't think it was seeing as I no longer have PCOS. Anyway, I had a blood test done to check my thyroid levels last week and my thyroid stimulating hormone (TSH) is 4 which is "normal" but not optimal for TTC. For TTC purposes it ideally should be between 1 & 2. So my Dr has increased my thyroxine again and I am hoping this is going to help. I've read lots in the last week or so about a link between thyroid levels and a short luteal phase. If there is a link there and if that is why my lp is so short, it's no wonder why B6 and the other supplements I am taking is not making any difference. Therefore with the increase in thyroxine, I am hoping so much it will balance by hormones further and lengthen my short lp. I think it is too late this cycle for it to make a difference, but fingers crossed I will see a difference next cycle. I am really hoping that is the missing link and reason why I can't fall pregnant. If no change, I really am stumped!!


----------



## BSelck24

Shaele said:


> hey there everyone!
> 
> interesting news about the shot hunni. i didnt know one existed! hope that it works for both you and bselck to keep those buns baking! glad you are able to get another ultrasound in before the next required one. it is a long time to wait in between! for dd i only got 2 done. now that i know going and getting more on your own is an option i might do that this time.
> 
> bselck-yes i was thinking the same thing looking at our dates. i tried to figure out what was going on and all i can think of is that ff is going by the date i o'd rather than just by the last af date because i o later in cycle than the average person does with same length cycle. like for example i have a 31-32 day cycle usually but dont o until cd 19-20 when really the average person with that length would o on cd 16 or so. but who knows.
> 
> slammerkin- thats really funny how your body is insisting on wednesday o's! hopefully todays the day and you get your bd in. and wow you both are troopers for bding at 4:45! oh the things we do right from the beginning for these kids lol. cant wait to see your bfp! and almost time for your trip how exciting!
> 
> afm i did go to my doc. got my blood drawn. she seemed really busy so i didnt quite get all my questions in cause i felt rushed to think of them again. i didnt manage to ask what my due date is unfortunately but i do have my first sonogram on may 17 which ill be around 8 weeks then. dh will be there and can help remind me of questions to ask. hopefully will find out more then. good luck to you all!

Shaele you're going to die! My first appt is on May 17th as wel! Lol i am going on vacation for 2 weeks on May 18th so even though they wanted me to wait another week or so to see them, we had to squeeze in my appt on the 17th! This is too funny!

I agree that FF must be going off of your late O day, but slammer is rit, it's good that you know your body and let your dr know that.

Pompey and slammer- how hilarious that you are cycle buddies and are both having a delayed O right now! So interesting about your thyroid Pompey!! Keep us updated on that solution!


----------



## rose.

Hha it's so funny that you girls are having appointments etc at the same time! Nice to have a pregnancy buddy so close on dates.
Pompey hope you can get the thyroid issue sorted soon as it does sound like it could be related. Hopefully once it's sorted you will get your bfp :)
Ugh, nausea and tiredness have really kicked in now. Really struggling to have the motivation to do anything, or eat anything besides crisps and other dried salty foods! We usually take the dog out every morning before I go to work but this week the poor thing has had to make do with playing in the garden with DS!


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey - yay for cycle buddies! I hope you O soon. That's encouraging that you're realizing your thyroid is likely the problem. I really hope it is so you can get it taken care of and get that BFP!

BSelck and Shaele so cool that you guys are following the same schedule. It's so nice to have due date buddies.

Rose I'm so nervous about being pregnant again. I really hated the first half of pregnancy with DD and was so exhausted and nauseated all the time. I'm afraid it's going to be totally wretched now that I won't even be able to just sleep and lay on the couch all the time because of having a kid to take care of. I already have days just normally that I'm so tired and can't get much enthusiasm up for playing with DD. 

Got my temp shift today, thank jeebus. Pretty sick of BD at this point.

In other news, I'm gearing up for a fight that needs to be had with DH today and dreading it. We mostly avoid fighting at all costs, but I feel I have something important right now - something that's always simmering at the back of my head and I need to get it out in the open. Sigh.


----------



## hunni12

@rose: Happy 6 weeks!!

@B: happy 5 weeks!!! 

@slam: I have actually heard SI can delay your O.

AFM, this medicine for morning sickness is working miracles. Although I got up to pee like 6 times last night. It feels weird being pregnant single and going through this alone, but I still cannot find myself to cry over this break up. I'm glad I found out he was cheating and what not.


----------



## hunni12

@Sha: I missed your mark yest but happy 5 weeks as well!!


----------



## slammerkin

Oh hunni, did I miss you mentioning a breakup before?? I'm so sorry to hear that. It must be scary to face a new baby on your own, but of course that's better than being in a relationship with someone who doesn't treat you right. :hugs: Do you have other family and friends to support you through this?


----------



## BSelck24

Slammer- sometimes you just need to get things out on the table so good luck with DH tonight!

Hunni- thank you! Glad your nausea medicine is working but I'm sorry for your breakup with being so newly pregnant! Sounds like he blew his chance!

Rose! I hope your nausea gives you a break today! When is your next appt!?


----------



## rose.

Yay for the temp rise slammer kin :) your BD timing was great! I know what you mean - I felt awful last time too. I think that it help that DS enjoys watching films now and the weather is getting better so I can watch him play in the garden. He has got quite independent which is lucky, as I'd really struggle otherwise.

Hunni big :hugs: anyone who treats you like that isn't worth it. You'll be a fab single mum!

BSelck, I have my booking in apt a week on Monday (9th) and my first scan the same day. We are then going on holiday the day after! I'm so excited :) just hope the Scan goes ok


----------



## Shaele

pompeyvix said:


> I hope everyone's pregnancies are going well so far without too many symptoms or sickness! Great news about the progesterone shot to help prevent pre term labour!
> 
> Slammerkin - I just realised we are both cycle buddies! Both on CD18 today! Hopefully you ovulate today and get your temp shift in the morning.
> 
> I am STILL waiting to ovulate. Clearly the SI has done nothing! However, I am now convinced my issue all along is my thyroid. I had irregular periods for a year from Aug 2014 - Aug 2015. However, my thyroid was testing in June last year and it was borderline and I was prescribed a very mild dose of thyroxine. Within a couple of months, AF was regular again, but I wasn't ovulating. My thyroxine dosage was put up and within a month of two I was ovulating. I thought it was the metformin for PCOS, but on reflection I don't think it was seeing as I no longer have PCOS. Anyway, I had a blood test done to check my thyroid levels last week and my thyroid stimulating hormone (TSH) is 4 which is "normal" but not optimal for TTC. For TTC purposes it ideally should be between 1 & 2. So my Dr has increased my thyroxine again and I am hoping this is going to help. I've read lots in the last week or so about a link between thyroid levels and a short luteal phase. If there is a link there and if that is why my lp is so short, it's no wonder why B6 and the other supplements I am taking is not making any difference. Therefore with the increase in thyroxine, I am hoping so much it will balance by hormones further and lengthen my short lp. I think it is too late this cycle for it to make a difference, but fingers crossed I will see a difference next cycle. I am really hoping that is the missing link and reason why I can't fall pregnant. If no change, I really am stumped!!

i am hoping that thyroxine will work for you. i am also glad that instead of giving up you are trying different treatments and options. way to go for staying positive. i feel that this will be your month! 

bselck- no way lol! thats so cool. im glad we are so close in dates! we get to talk about what to expect and how each of our apps go and compare just day to day. i was thinking the last time i got my first sonogram at 12 weeks and this time it will be at 8 weeks. i hope something will be even visible lol. funny how both our docs are doing it earlier this time and then it even landed on same day! 

rose-im sorry those evil symptoms are starting up...im dreading them myself. im sure im not going to be one of the lucky symptomsless women. had them last pregnancy expect nothing less this one. hopefully they dont last too long for you and go away at least by end of first trimester! relief in sight? 

slammerkin-yay temp rise! boo fight with dh=/ i hope it doesnt last too long and id say make up sex but that wouldnt be ideal for you now hahaha. every couple has arguments and its best to talk it about rather than keep it inside cause then you explode. good luck! hope that this is your cycle and you dont get bad symptoms again...

hunni-thank you! i am also sorry to hear about bf...esp when you are pregnant. absolutely not cool and im glad you did not tolerate it. its his loss. i know it might be tough but us women are tougher. i know everything will work out for you.


----------



## slammerkin

The "fight" was conducted via email with DH. Anyone else ever do that? I knew I wouldn't be able to express myself clearly if I had to do it in person because I'd be a crying mess. Anyway, it went well, but I think this is not a fully resolvable conflict in our relationship. Oh well. 

FF thinks I O'd Tuesday, but I still think it was Weds. Not a big deal either way.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Argh I've been reading and replying but just went through now and they didn't post! And I can't remember it all now :(

Glad to hear the pregnancies are going well.
Rose I hope your symptoms ease a bit for you. 

Slammerkin; glad to hear the fight with DH went as well as it could. DH and I seem to fight over text message a lot. It's mostly while one of us are at work :dohh:

Afm, 10 dpo and caved tonight and tested. Pretty sure its a bfn but I think my tired eyes are playing tricks on me and I think I can see the faintest line definitely a squinter if it's there but could be the fact that I need sleep lol
I'll upload it for you all to vote lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies :)

I can see why most of you are lost i never told yall what happened here. Long story short, 4/19 I caught OH cheating at his mother's house there was big fight where I had to fight the mother and 3 other people (fist fight). I bust their window out their house and I went to jail. Found out the next day it was more than one female he had been messing with our entire relationship so I changed my #. He tried to reach out on fb and explain himself i told him to go fuck himself anddddddddddddd that's that. :)

I do not regret any of it lol because my bean is okay and now they know do not mess with me. I am taking it fine it has been 10 days and not tear has been shed and not one will be shed.

also


I heard bean on the doppler last night 170bpm!!


----------



## rose.

:hugs: slammer hope you're ok! I hate having arguments with DH as he never listens and always ends up winding me up more. We had a lot of arguments when DS was little and went through a really difficult patch of our relationship. When we hit rock bottom he opened up and told me how he felt and that was a turning point for us really, as I realised I needed to try and be more accommodating of what he wants and not just get carried away with what I want. Since then things have been a lot better, and we tend to wind each other up a lot less.

Baby doll I think I see something :D can't wait for you to test again tomorrow!

Hunni :hugs: you're better off without him


----------



## rose.

Baby doll any news??


----------



## BSelck24

Hunni! That is horrible all around! So sorry but glad you let him!

Babydoll- I can't wait to see more!!! So excited for you!

Slammer- when DH and I getbinto big fights we go into different rooms after arguing and usually end up finishing it through text- which to be honest- usually calms the situation down.


----------



## hunni12

Well I have a private scan in 2 hrs!


----------



## rose.

Good luck hunni :)


----------



## hunni12

This was amazing baby was just moving!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160430_152541.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20160430_152616.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pompeyvix

I am glad you finally got your crosshairs Slammerkin! Fingers crossed now for that BFP! I know the feeling of getting sick of BD, I am a little too :blush: Waiting to ovulate is a bit dull :coffee:

hunni - congrats on the scan :) Sorry you are now single :hugs:

Babydoll - have you tested again???

All other preggo ladies - I hope early pregnancy is being kind to you all! 

I finally got my +OPK today :happydance: I shouldn't be surprised as CD21 seems to be the normal day I ovulate, but the time seems to have dragged so much from when AF finished. Obviously the soy has done naff all then! I am 99.9% sure I am not going to get a BFP this cycle, even though we BD at the right times. I am sure my thyroid has been impacting my cycles (at least I kinda hope as it's an answer), but seeing as my dose was only upped last Friday, there is not enough time for it to kick in to make a difference to this cycle. I hope I will see a difference either next cycle or the one after. I expect a temp jump tomorrow morning as I tend to ovulate the day I get my +OPK for some reason.


----------



## Shaele

hey ladies!

babydoll- i think i see something...have you retested today? hoping for you!

hunni- wow what a great scan pic! i hope i get a good one in a few weeks

slammerkin-yay for crosshairs! now you can take a well deserved break. you get to pack instead hehe.

pompey-im really excited you got a positive opk! o ing is half the battle. stay positive...you are doing everything you can and at the right times! and not that i want you to have something wrong with your thyroid but i do hope that this fixes your short lp and gets you that bfp!

afm pregnancy going ok. no morning sickness yet but tmi...i have been getting diarrhea after i eat certain things. not sure if that is related to pregnancy because it didnt happen with dd and it fricking sucks....so staying away from the foods that cause it each time. sorry i know...gross. and speaking of dd shes driving me nuts tonight. i have to make this rather short because shes climbing on me like a jungle gym and biting me. and not a im mad and frustrated bite...more like i have a jaw let me see what i can do with it. and omg im just ready to flip out on her. must nip this new activity in the bud asap. luckily dh just came in the room with cookies and shes all over him now. ugh he ate them too fast shes back now. i must go put her to bed! goodnight all!


----------



## rose.

:haha: Shaele sounds like my son, he can be a little devil at times! Usually if he's tired or hungry. He had a massive tantrum at the shops yesterday and I ended up having to drag him around by one arm as he wouldn't walk and was screaming for sweets. Embarrassing!!

I am feeling quite sick and tired now. Struggling a bit. It's affecting my sleep at night too. I am also extremely bloated, I feel about 5 months pregnant!! I also have tummy trouble - one minute it's like yours and the next I can't go. I think it's all part of it. Early pregnancy sucks :(

Lovely scan pic hunni!

Pompey and slammer, hope you both caught the egg! :)


----------



## slammerkin

Just a quick update before we fly out! Typing this as we wait at the gate lol. I forgot to pack my thermometer!!! Arrgggghh. I did pack preg tests though. Prob won't post much while we're gone, but will be thinking of y'all.


----------



## hunni12

@slam; good luck. Keep us posted on the tests lol.

@sha: my morning sickness hit me hard with vomiting at 6w. Still throwing up every morning.

Well this is me at only 2 1/2 months
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160501_151057.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BSelck24

Hunni- what a great scan and wow that belly! Love it!!

Slammer- have so much fun!!!

Pompey- yay for FINALLY Oing!! Lol ... And the wait begins!!

Rose and Shaele- my son bites now when he feels like he needs help standing up! So my legs feel it! Ugh! Also I too am (TMI) experiencing diarrhea! I'm usually so constipated with pregnancy but yesterday I almost couldn't make it to an event due to my rumbling stomach and diarrhea! I'm thinking it may be related to some cake i ate (or let's be real, have been eating for a few days now) for my sons "homecoming from the NICU / 1st bday" celebration. He's 16 months old now, but yesterday was his due date and when he would have turned 1 lol. He came home from the NICU 2 days before his due date so we celebrated it all together with a blue smash cake lol


----------



## BSelck24

Also, hunni here's a pic of my bloated self at just over 5 weeks so don't feel bad!! I swear I'm living in black clothes and leggings at the moment lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi ladies. 

Hunni wow such an awesome scan pic and look at your belly! I hope you weren't trying to hide it from anyone until a certain time.

Glad everyone are doing well with all these pregnancies and I'm sorry most of you are having problems with your tummy. Hopefully it settles soon.

Pompey yay for a pos OPK!

Afm, I took a frer and it was bfn then AF hit while I was at work a day early nevertheless. I think my IC's have big indents/evaps but we will see. Onto cycle 5. I really didn't think it'd take this long especially because I'm only 24 and DH is 26 but here we are and hopefully it won't take much longer so that I can join everyone with a BFP :)


----------



## Shaele

aww rose sorry ds gave you hard time at store. these kids certainly have their own minds now and want what they want! i have to be a little smarter and learn to write these posts after dd goes to sleep as shes now climbed up around my neck and is pulling on my hair. i am quick to lose my patience these days too due to the crazy hormones. hope you start feeling better soon! i know im dreading once the sickness starts for me.

slammerkin-hope you have a wonderful trip and come back with great news!

hunni and bselck-what wonderful baby bumps already! i heard second time around you show sooner because youre already stretched out lol. but thats ok! i feel bloated too and even some shirts arent fitting as nicely anymore already and i got scared but im glad im in good company. its like youre pregnant for the first time again cause everything is different! also wow bselck that was a long time ds was in hospital! obviously understandable but poor you having to wait so long to bring him home. definitely a good day to celebrate.

babydoll-sorry af got you again....that sucks. i know all about not thinking it would take as long as it did for me either. dd took one month and i was 27 then. took me 8 cycles this time and granted not as young as you but still thought it would be quick considering dd! i do hope you get your bfp soon!

afm dh and i are planning on telling our parents the news on mothers day which in the us is on may 8th. so yeah next week. anyway we probably will still tell my parents but im not sure about dh's mom. we just received bad news in that her dad (dh's grandpa) only has around a week or so to live. doctors have declared hes uncurable and hes opted to stop all treatments. so im just not sure if going hey im sorry about your dad but hey im pregnant so its all good right? i mean obviously id be more tactful but you get the idea. i just dunno yet if now would be the appropriate time. i mean maybe it would make her a little happier. they went to visit him this weekend to say their goodbyes. i feel so bad. my mother in law's brother just lost his wife and now soon his dad. and poor dh hes been upset about it too. we shall see what happens in the coming days.


----------



## rose.

Shaele sorry to hear that. It is difficult to tell people when others are very ill. I am sure you'll find a way to tell them. Maybe it will be something else for them to focus on, a sort of light in a dark place. A few of DHs family members are poorly at the moment including his dad and his grandads brother, both have terminal cancer. I really feel for DH because it must be awful knowing his dad is so ill. When we saw him yesterday he seemed ok though and we took them out for lunch and he managed to eat a lot, so it's nice to see him looking a bit better. 

I am super bloated and look 5 months pregnant!! I am so uncomfortable.


----------



## BSelck24

So sorry about dh's grandpa Shaele- I know sometimes it is nice to hear the joy of a new life as one is nearing its end, but at the same time, emotions are so high and I understand not wanting to over do it by announcing. 

We will be visiting our parents on May 18th so that's when we are delivering Mother's Day cards and gifts and that's when we hope to announce to family!

Hope everyone is doing well! Hoping these next few weeks go by quickly so I can get my 1st scan and go on vacation!


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies- it saddens me to say I am experiencing another miscarriage :cry: I cannot believe and it and to say I'm upset is an understatement. Bleeding started today and now I have to go in for beta checks tomorrow and Friday. I really wanted this Christmas baby, I really wanted to surprise my parents and friends (for once) but no, it was all taken away from me :cry: I'm so upset and besides my husband, I feel like here is the only place I can vent :cry:


----------



## pompeyvix

BSelck24 said:


> Hey ladies- it saddens me to say I am experiencing another miscarriage :cry: I cannot believe and it and to say I'm upset is an understatement. Bleeding started today and now I have to go in for beta checks tomorrow and Friday. I really wanted this Christmas baby, I really wanted to surprise my parents and friends (for once) but no, it was all taken away from me :cry: I'm so upset and besides my husband, I feel like here is the only place I can vent :cry:

Oh bselck, I'm so sorry to hear this. But please try not to lose hope, it may turn out to be ok. I will be thinking of you and hoping and praying it turns out to just be some bleeding and nothing more than that xxx


----------



## Shaele

oh bselck i am sooooo sorry *hugs* are you sure that its definitely a miscarriage and not like what rose experienced? i wish there was something i could do. i know how devastating this news is and cant imagine how you must be feeling. i hope everything is ok and its just a scare but if not i hope next cycle works out better for you. thinking of you..


----------



## rose.

Oh BSelck I hope that's not the case :( I though I was having a MC and as far as I know all is fine, so I hope the same happens for you. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## hunni12

I'm so sorry B hopefully it is not a miscarriage


----------



## rose.

Any news BSelck? Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## BSelck24

Hey guys thanks fir staying positive for me but it's definitely a miscarriage :( bleeding is heavy and dark red today with clots :( my stomach feels back to flat :( went in for my blood test today so that when I go in on Friday we can make sure the HCG is nearly all the way out.


----------



## hunni12

Sorry love...can they figure what is causing these? Low levels?


----------



## Shaele

BSelck24 said:


> Hey guys thanks fir staying positive for me but it's definitely a miscarriage :( bleeding is heavy and dark red today with clots :( my stomach feels back to flat :( went in for my blood test today so that when I go in on Friday we can make sure the HCG is nearly all the way out.

so sorry again...:cry::cry::cry: was really hoping it was just some spotting :hugs: chin up bselck....youll get your sticky bean i just know it. :hugs: take some time for yourself and try to get some well earned relaxation. thinking of you.


----------



## BabyDoll007

I'm so sorry Bselk. I was really hoping this one was going to be super sticky for you. I'm hoping and praying it doesn't take long for you to get another BFP and your doctors can give you something to help it stick.

Shaele, I'm sorry to hear about your DH's grandpa. 1 week before ds was born DH's grandpa passed and it wasn't very nice so I know how you feel with wanting to wait to tell them but it did give my mil and DH something to focus on.

Afm; AF is finally leaving. This has been the longest AF I've had in ages - maybe years. So hoping it's a good sign! Getting ready to start temping again and trying to shake ds rash.


----------



## rose.

So sorry BSelck :( I hope you recover quickly and its third time lucky for you. Will they do any tests to find out what happened?

Baby doll hoping this is your month :D


----------



## BSelck24

Hey guys thanks for staying positive for me but it's definitely a miscarriage :( bleeding is still heavy and dark red today with clots :( was really upset last night but doing a little better today- I guess God doesn't agree that now is our time. In my head, I wanted to have another baby now while I'm a stay at home mom with my son. But now I'm going to start applying to jobs and help get us in a better financial situation. Not sure if I'm ready to TTC again - I want to ask my dr for an ultrasound to check to see how thick my uterine lining is- not sure when to ask or when would be the best time to check that but we will see.

My DH is completely turned off from TTC right away again as he believes that's why I miscarried this time. I have done a lot of research on that and it could be, but many ppl go on to healthy pregnancys right away so there is no proof of needeing to wait. We are going on vacation May 18th- May 31st and while I was so excited to be there with friends and family- now I find myself very down about going because I can't announce a pregnancy :cry: I'm a very positive person, but this mc hurts :(

May take a few days off of bnb but I will be back! Talk to you ladies soon!


----------



## rose.

:hugs: take some time for yourself and your family, so that you can recover. I'm so sorry this is happening to you again. Life is just so unfair sometimes.


----------



## slammerkin

I'm so so so sorry BSelck! It's just not fair. 

I'm also sorry to hear about those of you with sick relatives. It's hard getting older and starting to lose loved ones.


----------



## slammerkin

I think I have a BFP! Or a small FP? Lol. It was much clearer in person but I think you can see it in the pic too. What do y'all think? 11 DPO.

https://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u488/slangofoil/Other/IMG_20160507_092002.jpg


----------



## hunni12

Omg slam!! Looks like we have another bfp!!


----------



## hunni12

I see it clearly on my phone....go get an frer lol


----------



## Shaele

looks like a bfp to me slammerkin! hope to see it get darker!


----------



## BSelck24

I just had a feeling to check back in and I find Slammerkin with a BFP!! Omg amazing news! I must have felt the good vibes!! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Yes slammerkin I can definitely see it!! Congrats :D


----------



## pompeyvix

Definite line Slammerkin, congrats!!!


----------



## hunni12

How are you feeling B?


----------



## slammerkin

Eeeek 12 DPO! :happydance: :cloud9:

https://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u488/slangofoil/Other/IMG_20160508_084856.jpg

https://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u488/slangofoil/Other/IMG_20160508_085125.jpg


----------



## hunni12

YESSSSSSSS and a digi is good for 12 dpo!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## rose.

Yay :) lovely news!!


----------



## slammerkin

Thanks! :)


----------



## Shaele

Yay slammerkin!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## rose.

Just had my scan, measuring perfectly for dates and HB was strong :D
I'm off on holiday later, may not have Internet access so take care x


----------



## Shaele

great news and great scan rose! hope you enjoy your vacation! 

my sonogram got pushed back a week because i am week earlier than they originally thought. so i go 24th instead of 17th. disappointing i have to wait but im sure it will be worth the extra baking time to see a bit more on the screen. hope everyone had a great weekend. we told each of our parents yesterday and they were all excited. my parents were like really? really? im like no im lying? lol. then to make it even more awkward my dad slaps dh on back saying good job i knew you could do it again. and im like what? lol ugh parents....anyway hope you all are doing great!


----------



## rose.

Haha :haha: that's funny. Bet it was kind of awkward though! 

My parents will be really shocked as I have always said we are not having any more kids. I plan to not tell them for another couple of weeks. Probably tell them when we get back from holiday!

Yeah we couldn't see much on the screen today. It was just reassuring to know the measurements and HB were good and we heard the HB too! DS found it all very interesting


----------



## slammerkin

Glad you had a great scan rose!

Omg so awkward Shaele! I would have definitely cringed, haha.


----------



## Shaele

Omg is it just me or are these days going by so slow....


----------



## BSelck24

Hey Shaele! I can only imagine how slow those early prego days are going for you! It's like, just hurry up and get to the 2nd tri! 

As for me, I got a call from the doctor on Tuesday saying that my HCG levels are back to 1 so I am able to start TTC again. We're going to take this cycle off and go from there. Whether we want to wait longer after that we will see, but we're headed on vacation next week and I can't wait! 

Hope everyone is doing well and that there are more scans coming soon!


----------



## slammerkin

Enjoy your vacation BSelck! We'll still be here for you when you are ready to try again.

Going home from vacation myself on Saturday and kind of looking forward to getting back to my own home and my own routines. But not looking forward to going back to work. And DD is going to miss all the family that she's been having so much fun with!


----------



## BabyDoll007

I hope everyone on vacations/holidays are have/will have a great time. I'm a little jealous as we don't have one planned but are trying to work out when we will have the money to go. 

I'm in my fertile week and should O in 3-4 days. Hoping now DH is working those days we can keep up BD and find time before his night shifts. I always seem to O when DH is on night shift.


----------



## slammerkin

Ughh that's really annoying timing BabyDoll! We had the same issue hence a couple of 3:30 am BD sessions last cycle. Thankfully DH was willing and able to do his duty lol.


----------



## hunni12

Isn't vel on a break?


----------



## pompeyvix

Girls, I think this is just some weird lucky thread because after TTC for 21 months, I've just got a BFP. I'm sat here shaking and in shock
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pompeyvix

The line is darker and more obvious in real life


----------



## BabyDoll007

Slammerkin, we've been managing to get in BD around O but have had to sneak off at 5pm before DH went to work lol usually when DH gets home at 2am he's too tired to wake me. Hopefully shouldn't have that this cycle though.

Yay Pompey!!! Congrats! This is a Really lucky thread! Almost everyone has had their BFP in here. Fx the rest of us follow soon!


----------



## hunni12

Yessss pompey congrats!!

I do believe this thread is lucky almost everyone has bfp


----------



## Shaele

wow fantastic news pompey!!! so happy for you! and im glad you never gave up! babydoll you are next! 

bselck-yes omg i do wish it was just second trimester already lol. first is so shitty in that youre sick and feeling like crap and also scary cause has highest chance of miscarriage. anyway im glad you got the ok to start ttc again but im also glad you are taking a break first. give your body a chance to heal plus since you got pregnant right after coming off mirena maybe your body just wasnt ready yet and had to get adjusted to that. youll have time to relax and not stress. i think it will do you a lot of good! and we will be here when you decide to try again!


----------



## pompeyvix

BabyDoll - fingers crossed you also get your BFP. I hope your husband is not on nights shifts, sounds like hardwork BDing in the middle of the night!

BSelck - makes sense taking a break. Is your Dr going to investigate the mc's at all? Have an amazing holiday!

Thanks everyone for your support, it is really appreciated. I took a clear blue digi this afternoon and it showed those magic words - pregnant 1-2.

I am ever so cautious, as I am only 11 DPO today, so proper proper early days. I ovulated late (CD23) , so although I am technically 5 weeks pregnant on Sunday, I know conception occurred much later than what is deemed normal. 

I am absolutely convinced it is all down to the thyroid medication I am on. When I went for my thyroid check up back in April, it was considered within normal ranges, but the TSH level was 4 and should be between 1 & 2 for TTC. The GP RELUCTANTLY increased my dose from 50mg to 75mg. Within 2 days my temps evened out - they were all over the place before which is a sign that the thyroid isn't functioning at it's optimal level - and then a BFP. There are links to a short luteal phase with thyroid issues, so again, I am sure it's not a coincidence that as soon as my dose is upped, it impacts on everything else. This could have been sorted a long time ago, but hey ho, it is what it is!

I honestly didn't think the test today would be positive. I have NO symptoms or signs of pregnancy at all. With Anabella I had very sore boobs early on and I kinda just knew I was pregnant. With this one, it came out of the blue (apart from signs on my TTC chart). On Monday I had a huge temperature drop and AF type cramps, so I assumed my period was imminent. I am now convinced that this was implantation cramps, which makes sense given the timing of the temp drop. Today I feel tired, but I think that's more from having a very busy day at work yesterday (I worked from 8.45am-7.15pm, with an hours drive there and back) and then being awake since 6.30am this morning all excited because my test was positive!


----------



## slammerkin

So happy for you Pompey! What would be your EDD based on ovulation? 

There was a lot of talk at my in-laws house today about miscarriages and it just made me all nervous (we haven't told them yet, just DH's sister was talking about a friend and then DH's sister-in-law was commiserating since she's had several). I've never had one, and I do sort of "feel" pregnant, but still... Positive thoughts!


----------



## BSelck24

Omg Pompey!!!!!! And I totally forgot you increased your thyroid meds and that was definitely the magical key! How amazing!!

Babydoll you are next! I love this thread!!
And what's funny- is just as how I was aligned with Shaele last cycle, I am now aligned with you! My O should also be in about 4 days!!! We are skipping this cycle but will prob be with u next ccycle (or exactly one month behind you if you're prego!!)

Slammer- I know it's hard to hear about miscarriages (especially as you are still "secretly" pregnant) but on the one hand, it's nice that your family is open about it and close enough to to talk about it. I know you will be fine!! Positive thinking!! &#128139;&#128139;&#128139;


----------



## BabyDoll007

Bselk, that's neat. I love having cycle buddies!


----------



## rose.

Congrats Pompey so happy for you!! Looking forward to hearing about the next bfp.

My holiday is going well, it's so nice to have time to relax and have early nights etc. I am so tired and feeling quite nauseous. It was definitely a good time to go, as it passes some of the time until the end of the first Tri.


----------



## slammerkin

Rose, glad you're enjoying your holiday. I definitely enjoyed having the TWW and some time after BFP while on vacation. Definitely made the time pass faster.

No real symptoms over here except occasional twinges. MS hit right after 5 weeks last time, so it could come any day now. I guess I should go ahead and make my first appointment!

I had a crazy amount of energy yesterday though. Cleared out and rearranged my kitchen cabinets and unpacked a suitcase. Since coming back from vacation I suddenly have a long list of home improvements I want to make. Will have to see if DH is on board.


----------



## pompeyvix

Glad you are enjoying your holiday , Rose :) 

We are away for a few days from Weds - Sun and then we go away to Italy for 2 weeks in June. When we get back, I'll be almost 12 weeks! I am really hoping that'll help the time go quick. I can't help but worry and wonder that with now no pregnancy symptoms, it's a sign something is wrong. I hate early pregnancy uncertainty, even though there is absolutely nothing I can do about it.


----------



## pompeyvix

slammerkin said:


> So happy for you Pompey! What would be your EDD based on ovulation?
> 
> There was a lot of talk at my in-laws house today about miscarriages and it just made me all nervous (we haven't told them yet, just DH's sister was talking about a friend and then DH's sister-in-law was commiserating since she's had several). I've never had one, and I do sort of "feel" pregnant, but still... Positive thoughts!

Sorry I missed your question before! I am not sure. I know I am just 14 DPO now, so I reckon the EDD based on that will be about 9 days later than my ticker shows, so around 24th Jan? But Dr's here purely go on LMP, so I doubt they will change my EDD, which is crazy as people ovulate at different times of the month and for me it was so late compared to most people with a similar cycle length to me. I have an appointment tomorrow, so I will see what she says.


----------



## slammerkin

I would honestly just count back 14 days from ovulation and give that as your date of LMP. That's what I'm going to do, though mine is only off by 3 days. 9 days is a BIG difference.


----------



## slammerkin

I have practically no symptoms too and I feel your pain/anxiety!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi all. Glad everyone is going well with their pregnancies and glad your having a great vacation rose!

I'm having a really weird cycle where I haven't had a true positive OPK and my temps are being really weird. I have a feeling I might have O'd cd 15 so 2 days ago but my temp went down (again) today so have no clue!! Can anyone help a little? I had a close to positive cd 14 but it never got darker just went back to a faint shadow.


----------



## pompeyvix

slammerkin said:


> I would honestly just count back 14 days from ovulation and give that as your date of LMP. That's what I'm going to do, though mine is only off by 3 days. 9 days is a BIG difference.

That's a really good idea, I didn't even think of that! Tuesday 19th April it is then &#128522;


----------



## pompeyvix

BabyDoll007 said:


> Hi all. Glad everyone is going well with their pregnancies and glad your having a great vacation rose!
> 
> I'm having a really weird cycle where I haven't had a true positive OPK and my temps are being really weird. I have a feeling I might have O'd cd 15 so 2 days ago but my temp went down (again) today so have no clue!! Can anyone help a little? I had a close to positive cd 14 but it never got darker just went back to a faint shadow.

I'd say you haven't ovulated yet based on your chart and having no positive opk's yet. I know that's not ideal, but keep testing using opk's and increase the frequency around ovulation so you catch your surge. I had to do one every 3 or 4 hours , otherwise I'd have missed it!


----------



## rose.

Pompey your still very early and it's very normal not to have any symptoms at that point! Just enjoy your time of feeling well while you can :)


----------



## rose.

Baby doll I had a month like that the cycle I conceived. I didn't have a clear positive opk - usually I get 2 days of positives but this time I only had one almost positive and the next day it was negative again. I just kept BDing for a few more days until I knew I had Od. Going by your chart I'd say you probably haven't Od yet but maybe you'll have a rise tomorrow. Good luck :)


----------



## slammerkin

Babydoll I agree with the others that O probably hasn't happened yet. Break the OPKs out again and keep on BD'ing.


----------



## hunni12

I hope you O soon baby doll!


Finally 12 weeks here.

How is everyone?


----------



## slammerkin

Woohoo, welcome to second tri hunni!

I think I might be starting to get some nausea today. It's mild, but I think this is how it started with DD, and then slammed me a day or two later. Happy/sad for it, lol. Happy because it makes you feel pregnant. Sad because it suuuuucks.


----------



## slammerkin

Made my first appointment to confirm pregnancy for this Thurs. I was kinda hoping to just have everything, including sonogram, done on the first appointment and was gonna try to make that for 7 weeks. But nope. They won't schedule the sonogram until after confirming preg I guess. Hopefully I can make that appt right after finishing this one.


----------



## rose.

Yay hunni I'm jealous, wish I was 12 weeks!! Few weeks to go yet. 

Slammerkin that's exciting. They scan at 12-13 weeks routinely here so I'm hoping I'll get my appointment through in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## slammerkin

I forget, how far along were you when you got the first scan Rose? Here we get one around 8 week and another at 11-13 weeks. This experience will be quite different for me. Last time I was with a free-standing birth center - only midwives, but this time I'm going with a physicians/midwives collaborative practice and I'm sure it will be much more standardized/medicalized. Will birth in a hospital this time, which will be HUGELY different from the non-medical birth center.


----------



## Shaele

hey all! glad to hear our newest bfp owners are doing well with little to no bad symptoms. hopefully it stays that way! 

babydoll-i agree with everyone else. id keep on bding just in case. you havent had a significant temp rise yet either so that makes me think no o yet too....however comparing it to your last chart your temps when up pretty gradually after the positive opk. regardless though you covered your bases so far in terms of bding just keep it up and keep testing. hoping it comes soon!

as for me not really doing too terribly yet with symptoms. i cant remember when the nausea hit me with dd but hasnt yet with this one thankfully. sometimes im wondering if im pregnant at all and then before i go to bed i take off my bra and im like oh shiiiit yep still pregnant. them darn things hurt! that and i just dont want to get up off the couch...ever...i lack any energy at all....i try to go for walks after dinner but its been rainy and instead i snuggle under a blanket and feel guilty lol. next week i have my first scan. i am very excited! hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Shaele

so somehow i missed this page completely. slammerkin-sorry you are beginning to feel nausea i hope it stays away! good luck with your first doc app!

congrats on entering second trimester hunni! we all wish we were there too lol. whens your next scan? 

rose-you did your first scan privately right? like not on the regular doc schedule? its interesting that you say for you it would normally be at 12 weeks cause thats when i had my first one with dd was too but this time it will be at 8 weeks. im not complaining but its just weird how it would change. i have same doctor and all. oh well. you will get another in a few weeks yay!


----------



## slammerkin

Can't wait for you to have your scan Shaele!! And your ticker has baby actually starting to look like a baby - I'm jealous, lol.


----------



## pompeyvix

Glad to hear everyone is doing OK! 

I really hope you get an +OPK and temp rise soon and join us in getting your BFP, Babydoll :)

Sorry the nausea has kicked in now slammerkin! I know what you mean in that it's both good and bad!

Shale , I wondered where you were! Glad you're not suffering too much with symptoms and so exciting for your first scan next week.

hunni - congrats on making it to 12 weeks :happydance: 

AFM - saw GP today and told him my LMP as 19th April. Based on that/date of conception, I am 4 weeks today. Still no real symptoms, but I did take another test thing morning and the line came up darker than the one on Friday, so that's made me feel a bit better. He upped my thyroid medication straight away which I was relieved about. I have a blood test on the 3rd June to check my levels. Also called the midwife team to inform them I'm pregnant, but was told they won't be in contact until around 6/7 weeks earliest. Dr today told me I would be classed as a high risk due to the thyroid and will have consultant care. I was high risk last pregnancy too but for a different reason, so no change there! Need to amend ticker. Revised due date is 24th Jan.


----------



## rose.

Yes it was a private reassurance scan, last week so I was just under 8 weeks :) was just to check all was ok before we came away


----------



## mod19

Well I've been mia for a while, but woah!

A huge congrats to all the new bfps! That's so awesome for you ladies!

Pompey did you end up taking soy iso?


----------



## BabyDoll007

Thanks ladies. I really appreciate the help. I was always planning on to keep BD and using my OPKs, just had to have a couple of days off for DH's night shifts and me working before hand. I woke this morning with a decent temp rise and FF has said O was cd15 like I was thinking which is early for me. Fx I'm like you rose and get my BFP on this weird cycle!


----------



## rose.

Good luck!!! :D


----------



## Shaele

hey all, this will be fairly short as im about to head out the door but i found this website that i think is really interesting. you get to see what your baby looks like by each day and what is being worked on being formed. https://pregnancy.familyeducation.com/first-trimester/7-weeks-4-days.html

i linked it to where i am but you can adjust accordingly. 

anyway i hope you enjoy...and chat later!


----------



## slammerkin

Haven't had a chance to check out the website yet shaele, but sounds cool. 

I had my first midwife appt today. I actually had the tiniest amount of spotting this morning...not even on underwear, just when I wiped. I did an internal check and a little more came out on my fingers, but my cervix felt closed. So anyway it didn't continue during the day, and the midwife didn't see any sign of it when she examined me so that was relief. I got blood drawn and scheduled my first scan for two weeks from now! Can't wait until the scan!


----------



## Shaele

phew what a relief slammerkin! glad everything is ok. excited you scheduled your first scan! have you discussed it all with dd yet? i wonder how she will react. we've casually mentioned it with my dd....saying shes going to be a big sister but she doesnt understand yet really. 


as for me i was with a friend today who has a daughter about 2 weeks younger than dd and she said shes started potty training since easter! i was like oh maybe i should try it out...esp with new baby on the way who wants to be buying 2 sets of diapers??? so i bought this smaller seat that goes on top of the regular seat so she wont fall in. put her on top of it and she screamed and cried because she was afraid to fall off. she ended up peeing in the potty but i think she was way too upset to even notice. i dont want to traumatize her...maybe shes just not ready yet. which is fine it was only a trial run. but man youd think she was dying how loud she was crying.


----------



## hunni12

I honestly think it's something about 2016 and the Leap that is contributing to all these bfps lol


----------



## rose.

Shaele we potty trained DS when he had just turned 2. I didn't really want to, he just decided he was ready. I bought some pants with his favourite characters on and he really wanted to wear them. We didn't use a toilet seat, just a potty, and he always liked using it. Now he is well trained he can use a toilet if I hold him on it, or stands up on a step and pees standing up. If she's upset I wouldn't force her, just see if you can get her excited about special pants etc. :)

Slammerkin glad the spotting has stopped! I told the MW about my light bleed and she wasn't worried as I've had nothing since. I think it's very common.


----------



## slammerkin

Shaele, no I haven't mentioned it to DD yet. I think I will wait until the 12/13 week scan. She could easily start talking about it at daycare or around family and I'm not ready to reveal yet.

Also, your DD is still young! I did it with Ava when she was 2 years, 4 months I think. She still has the occasional accident and isn't dry at night by a long shot. Don't stress yourself. No harm trying, but no harm giving up entirely if she's not ready. But yeah, I did kind of like rose, and got her some cute underwear and she was really excited about them. A little freestanding potty may be less scary for her because she can keep her feet on the ground. Ava has no problem peeing in the big potty, but it's easier to get her to poop in the freestanding one.

I'm still having no real symptoms! I though MS was arriving a few days ago, but it pretty much went away. And I'm not feeling exhausted either. I'm pretty energized actually. This is all very weird. All I have is bloating.


----------



## pompeyvix

I still feel so unpregnant as well slammers in that I'm starting to seriously wonder if something is wrong in some way.

Thanks for the link shaele, it looks very interesting! Don't stress with potty training, it'll happen when your daughter is ready. My daughter decided at 2 years 4 months to start using the potty by herself. There was no training required and it want at all stressful. It'll happen when she is ready :).


----------



## rose.

I'm sure you're both fine - it's still early! My ms didn't start until around 6 weeks this time and 8 weeks with DS. Maybe you'll be lucky and not have it at all. I have noticed that it's quite different this time - as long as I eat regularly I'm mostly ok. It's worse before dinner time. With DS I felt worst when I first got up and found it very difficult to eat.


----------



## slammerkin

Fingers crossed we're both totally fine and just lucky pompey. Plus, you're a full week behind me. I'm not at all surprised that you don't have any symptoms yet. I just know I had MS by this time with DD, so I'm stuck comparing.

Thanks rose, that's reassuring. I would love to not be as sick as last time. I had a beta HCG draw yesterday, so hopefully if that number comes back good I can feel a little more reassured.


----------



## rose.

When will you get the results?


----------



## slammerkin

No idea! lol


----------



## rose.

Hopefully soon. I have never had betas done!


----------



## Tryingat40

Shaele said:


> hello everyone! i am new to this site...just created my account minutes ago and what better way to continue this trend by making a new thread as well? i couldn't find one to join that wasn't ttc #1 or #3. so here i am. Anyway a little about myself...i have a 17mo old daughter by c section. (I didn't dilate or progress during labor). My hubby and I conceived her first cycle. Now we are trying for number 2 and it just isn't happening as quickly. I am on my 6th cycle and I am getting really disheartened. I have a very regular cycle...about 31 days. I o'd on January 7th so now I am in the middle of the tww...yet again...*sigh* I feel like I am having pregnancy symptoms even though I am only 5 dpo...maybe it's my mind playing tricks on me because I want to be pregnant so badly. But I am feeling really nauseous, headaches, dizzy, and hot flashes at times. I am trying not to get my hopes up because i think i have felt these symptoms before and it still came up bfn. For my daughter I got a bfn 10 dpo so I'm trying to hold out testing until 5 more days. This wait always kills me though. So, anyway, I'd like to hear from anyone...we can go at this together! I've been putting off signing up for one of these but now I think i need the support. Hubby is just like it will happen when it happens...men don't understand the emotional drain we go through when we see those bfn each month! Hope to hear from you all soon and I'll keep updating.
> ~Shelly~


I think that we are in the same boat. I know that I am older but all of my friends have had babies at 40 or close. I have been having pregnancy symptoms every month and I get happy with the possibility. Then here comes AF!!! I start off with tender breast, high sense of smell, being tired, heartburn and all for nothing. I wish it would just happen! Let me know what comes your way. I will pray for you tonight so that you could get a BFP.


----------



## hunni12

@slam: Glad the spotting has stopped!!! So ready for your scan

@Shae: My son is just now getting the groove of going and he will be 4 this december training a boy is hell for me!!!

@Pompey: just wait until your symptoms kick in lol i been sick since week 6

@Rose: Oh wow you already 9 weeks!!


Afm,

Had my appt yest..heard bean'sn hb on doppler and got my gender scan scheduled for 6/14 so exciting!! I am officially done with my ex after he bailed out on the appt and also had me pay a down payment for a private scan for today promising to pay the other half and bailed on that too. I am considered high risk so I refuse to let him put me in preterm labor. I was given anxiety medicine to calm me down and I have early SPD so having to take meds for that, and also got set up for physical therapy which should be covered under my insurance.

I'll update with my scan.

This is crazy going through all of this alone, but I have to cut him off otherwise me and bean will be in trouble. I start my shots on the 7th so I am just excited I finally have my gender scan date!!


----------



## rose.

Sorry you're going through this hunni. It certainly sounds as though you're better off without him though. I hope the SPD isn't too painful - I had it last time but not until later on. It wasn't fun. I am jealous of your gender scan!! I probably Won't have mine until the beginning of August


----------



## hunni12

I never had it with my son but my gosh it is painful!


----------



## BabyDoll007

I'm sorry your going through that hunni. SPD isn't fun. I had it after 30 weeks with ds. But here they only said to use a belt, I had no option of meds. 

Wow Rose, 9 weeks already! That's just flying by!!

Afm, 6 dpo today and am feeling out this month but still holding onto hope. This tww has been brutal so far and is just dragging!


----------



## rose.

Keeping everything crossed for you baby doll :D

Not long until testing!! Hang in there


----------



## hunni12

Yay for you almost getting ready to test!

It's 5am here and I haven't been to sleep. I have become obsessed with watching live pregnancy tests on YouTube lol


----------



## slammerkin

Lol hunni I didn't even know that was a thing! And so sorry you are going through all this without a partner's support, but I'm sure you will rock it in the end!

Babydoll best of luck this cycle. Test day will be here soon!

I still feel so un-pregnant. No symptoms. Is feeling horny a symptom? I wanted it BAD yesterday but DD didn't cooperate with a nap. Did it today and I was SO into it, lol.


----------



## hunni12

12w 6d
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160521_140652.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## slammerkin

Awww hello little baby!


----------



## rose.

Probably slammer!! I was more in to it than usual yesterday too :haha: got DS to bed early.

Aw that's a lovely clear pic hunni!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Love the scan pic hunni! Such a cute baby already!

Slammerkin, it's probably from the increased blood flow going around (especially in that area). I was always horny when pregnant lol. 

I can't quite remember and it's easier to ask than to go back through, but curious to see when everyone got their BFP'S - I'm trying to find the average dpo in here and then decide if I test at 10dpo or hold off another day or two lol


----------



## slammerkin

I got a faint line at 11 DPO. I forgot to test with FMU at 10 DPO and SMU was stark white.


----------



## hunni12

Slam: trust me it's normal lol

@Doll: I tested 3 days after AF was due but that's because I thought she was coming


I'm officially 13w and in the second tri!!

Here is my journal I started https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...hunnis-baking-2-my-journey-single-mother.html


----------



## Shaele

sorry ive been so scarce around here. been busy. thank you all for your helpful tidbits about potty training. i will have to do more research on how to approach it better but i also think i can wait a bit more as she isnt even 2 yet. 

babydoll-i think i got a super faint positive at 11dpo. fingers crossed you get yours!

hunni-so sorry you are going at this alone but you definitely are much better off without that guy. what a perfect scan you got! definitely frame worthy...baby looks beautiful. yay!

slammerkin-totally normal...id get so bad id start dreaming of sex and even orgasm from it...a fricking dream...what am i a 13 year old boy??? 

afm dh's grandpa passed away as expected. we knew it wouldnt be long. we probably will be headed upstate ny for the services next week or the week after..depends on when the rest of the family decides. hard to read how dh is feeling. hes not an emotional person at all. in fact ive only seen him cry at our wedding and when i said yes to his proposal. hes really got just one facial expression which if you didnt know him looks a little like he wants you dead lol. but he calls that his "neutral" face. anyway so thats that. he took a week off work to help me do some spring cleaning. we've stored up a lot of things in our spare room over the years which needs to be cleared out for the new baby...but we need to find room for that stuff to move to so that means our basement needs to get organized...its like a domino effect. fun. looking forward to tuesday though! first scan yayyyy. 

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## pompeyvix

babydoll - I am really hoping this is your lucky cycle! In answer to your question, I got my BFP at 11 DPO. Good luck!

Shaele - sorry to hear about your dh's nan :hugs: The way you describe your DH emotions sounds exactly like my husband. He is also very unemotional. I , on the other hand, am completely different! Definitely wait re the potty training. 2 is very young and unless she is showing signs, I wouldn't bother. But that's just my opinion.

slammer - LOL at being horny! I do think that is a symptom, yay!! 

hunni - sounds like your ex is being a total knob. I am sorry you're having to go through all this alone and you are suffering with anxiety :hugs: On the plus, great scan!

rose - your pregnancy seems to be ticking along so quickly!

AFM - nothing really to report. I am still 4 weeks pregnant. Feels like I have been 4 weeks forever! Obviously after adjusting my ticker to reflect late ovulation meant I have not got to 5 weeks yet despite finding out I'm pregnant what seems like ages ago. Roll on Tuesday when I can officially be 5 weeks. I took another clear blue digi today and it came up with pregnant 2-3, so that has made me feel a bit better. Had sore boobs all day yesterday, but they've eased off now. I know I should just be greatful symptoms are staying away so far, but after how long it took me to get here, I just can't help being a worry wort. I have my first midwife apt on 11th June.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Shaele, I'm sorry to hear that about your husbands grandpa. I had that domino effect with clearing out a room with ds and will have it again with the next one. 

Pompey; I had that with ds. I'm sure in a few weeks it'll feel like your pregnancy is going by.

Thank you all for reminding me of when you got your BFP'S. It seems that 11dpo is the average in here.

I'm really starting to feel the need to test now. I'm thinking that maybe I do one tomorrow at 9 dpo just to get it out of my system and then either another at 11 dpo and/or another if AF doesn't show at 13 dpo. Even though I've kind of been symptom spotting, I don't really have any. I've had tender nipples for 2 days and today I've had an un-quench able thirst despite me consuming well over 4 L of fluids.


----------



## BabyDoll007

OMG! POAS addiction is REAL!!

I was just going through my stash and found 40 OPK's and 33 HPT's :haha: But in my defense, I was sent the wrong pack. I was supposed to get 60 OPK's and 20 HPT's. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## slammerkin

Hehe! You should be set! Of course the cycle I got preg was also the cycle I ordered a bunch of cheapie HPTs, lol.


----------



## hunni12

Looks like you are set doll!

Sorry for your loss shae!!


Soo this is from my scan....i could have had my potty shot, but no bean crossed his/her legs...i wonder when i go in on the 14th will that be the same problem. Tech guessed girl since she didnt see none on this shot, butttttt i still think boy.:cry:

The last pic is when bean just went upside down so couldnt even get a nub shot :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







BABY DUNKLIN_0005.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3









BABY DUNKLIN_0006.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3









BABY DUNKLIN_0015.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## slammerkin

Oh man, I'd be so mad if baby didn't cooperate to determine sex. I need to know!


----------



## hunni12

We tried shaking my tummy and everything so that side shot with the crossed legs was as close as we got.

I'm just ready to know lol


----------



## rose.

Haha, I am desperate to know too!! I can't wait.

Shaele I'm sorry :hugs: my husband is the same, he hardly ever cries. He doesn't like to talk about things that upset him either. 

I am really struggling with nausea today - the last couple of days it has been worse. We arrived home early this morning and with no food in the house, my ms was a nightmare. I am at work now, crunching on a packet of polos and counting down the minutes until home time!! I am soo tired.


----------



## pompeyvix

So are all you ladies finding out gender ??

We didn't with Anabella as I just loved the surprise and was able to wait lol. My husband wanted to find out, but I got my way. This time , he is adamant we find out. I would still prefer not too, but can see the merits in knowing earlier to be better prepared - we have kept all clothes from Anabella so I guess it would be good to know whether to keep them or start over with boy clothes.


----------



## rose.

Yes I will be. I am way too impatient to wait and it will be good to know what clothes to buy :)


----------



## slammerkin

I kind of wanted it to be a surprise with DD, but DH wanted to know, so I gave in. Now I definitely want to know with this one. It's nice to know. Though I did worry all along that she'd come out a boy by surprise. It happens!


----------



## slammerkin

I got my test results back today. Beta was 4416, which seems to be in the normal range for 5 weeks (when it was taken). So that's good. And I don't have Chlamydia or Gonorrhea. Phew! lol :haha:


----------



## rose.

Great news :D


----------



## Shaele

great news slammerkin! haha. numbers sound good to me ..mine were at 3766 at 4 weeks. hope everyone is doing better with pregnancy symptoms...they are definitely hard to deal with when all you want to be is just happy growing a life. 

i just got back from my first scan. dh only managed to get a video and not a pic so i can't post it =/ but doc said everything looked good. saw a beautiful heartbeat! but not much more than that lol. looked like a blob hehe. doc also said im measuring at 9 weeks and said my due date is around dec 29 not jan 1st. since i'll probably have to have another c section she suggested i go in on 21st and be home by christmas. we shall see though. one thing i am sad about is that my doctor is retiring from obstetrics and won't be able to deliver this baby =( i have to find a new doctor but i really liked this one! she gave me some names of doctors to check out in my area though. on a happier note i will be able to find out if i'm having a boy or girl next week! yes you read right! i am going for something called a harmony test which wasn't available when i was pregnant with dd but they now do it and its a blood test that tests for genetic problems as well as can tell the sex of the baby. last time i had to wait until i was 4 months. now i only have to wait until im 10 weeks! i am super excited about that. plus blood tests are more accurate than an ultrasound where the technician has to basically guess. going to start my search for a new doc now...


----------



## slammerkin

Yay for seeing the heartbeat Shaele! And how exciting that you can find out the sex! I want that test so bad. I'll have to ask about it at my next appt. I think a lot of insurance carriers don't cover it.


----------



## rose.

That's great Shaele! I am jealous of everyone having that test. I don't think they offer it here in the Uk :(


----------



## Shaele

Awww that sucks rose I'm sorry. I wonder why they don't offer it there. I mean I only just heard of it last appointment but lots of people I'm talking to about it already knew of it and had it done. When do you get to find out? 20 week scan?


----------



## rose.

I researched it more last night, they do it privately but it's £500. I'll have it if my other screening comes up high risk, but I can't really justify it unless that's the case. Yeah 20 week scan unless I book a private one earlier - I'll probably have a 4D scan later on though so I expect I'll just stick to the 12 and 20 week scans for now.


----------



## rose.

Just got my scan date through - 2 weeks today :)


----------



## slammerkin

Yay for having your scan booked rose! Only 5 days until my first one. So anxious and excited. 

How is everyone feeling? Nausea has picked up a bit for me. Still not as bad as with DD, but it could get worse at any time I suppose. And exhaustion is finally hitting too. I honestly have moments where I question the decision to have a second child. Memory of course drew a veil on how miserable pregnancy was and I'm sitting here wondering how I'll get through it again. And there was a cartoon I saw on FB the other day about the difference in breastfeeding your first baby versus the second - basically how you can't just sit down and relax - you're constantly shouting at or chasing after the older kid. I'm kind of dreading it. The hours and hours of nursing and relaxing were so precious. I don't know how I'll handle juggling two. Of course I know I will love this baby too and everything will work itself out, but I'm just scared of how hard it will be.


----------



## rose.

Slammer I feel the same. I think it's really normal to worry. I guess we will just adapt to bf on the go! It doesn't help that DH isn't excited at all about this baby, he only agreed to it because I really wanted a sibling for DS. I hope that once I am more
Pregnant he gets more excited because it kind of sucks that he isn't excited and just moans most of the time, lol.


----------



## slammerkin

Glad I'm not alone rose. It's hard to have these thoughts. I distinctly remember a couple days after DD was born having this terrible thought in my head that we'd made a big mistake having a kid. Of course that didn't last long and I love her so much.


----------



## pompeyvix

You're definitely not alone! Even though we've been trying for 21 months before I got my BFP, when I got it, I started doubting whether it was the right thing after all .... financially, logistically, coping with a newborn again alongside a 4 year old, going back to sleepless nights etc. I feel better about everything now, but I do still sometimes panic and worry about how it's going to be.


----------



## Shaele

I'm right there with all you ladies. I probably will have to have another c section so I'll be kind of useless for a few weeks until I heal enough that I don't hurt walking. But until then dh will have to take care of dd mostly and right now I pretty much do everything for her. I am worried he won't do as good a job as I do or won't even try. It will get me mad if he gets too lazy to do things the way I want them done and he will just take the easy way out. I'm worried won't be able to take care of 2. It's new to me since I am an only child. I'm excited but also nervous so I understand where you all are coming from. This will be change for us and change is difficult.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi. I understand where your all coming from and even though we're still TTC, I still have days where I wonder if having another atm is even do-able. 

Onto cycle #6. Not sure if I am going to use OPKs or temp or even really "try" this cycle. I don't really want a march baby as we already have a pretty full month but if it's meant to be, then it'll be fine.


----------



## Shaele

Sorry to hear af got you babydoll....=/ maybe not trying will end up being the way to go this time. Less stress and more enjoying each other. 

Also I forgot to mention in my last post I'm sorry your dh isn't excited yet for this new baby rose. I think since men don't actually carry and grow the baby they don't get that connection and bond like us moms do. Until they maybe feel a kick or even up until they actually can hold them. I am sure he will come around. I bet your son will love having a sibling and seeing the happiness and excitement in his eyes will also help get dh excited too.


----------



## rose.

I'm sorry baby doll :( we didn't try so much the cycle I got pregnant as I thought a xmas baby would be hard work and of course it happened ha!! I am excited about having a xmas baby now though. What will be will be.

I hope so Shaele. He is really driving me mad at the moment, moaning at DS for everything and saying he's always a pain even though he's a 3 year old, what does he expect?! The last couple of days he's been the worst. I am going to a bbq tonight and I can't wait to get out for an evening away from him, he's just so annoying right now. He doesn't really do talking which is harder because I don't even really know why he's being like it. Guess it's all just getting more real for him.


----------



## slammerkin

Boo, sorry this wasn't your cycle again BabyDoll. October's a busy month for us - our anniversary, my birthday, DD's birthday. It's not a big deal though. Watch it happen this cycle!

Ahhh so glad you all feel me. I actually told myself in that last cycle that if it didn't happen I'd have a good think about whether I really wanted it. 

DH was actually amazing after DD was born, and I'm sure he will be again this time. And we're lucky that his work schedule allows him to be home during the day, so I know he will be a big help. But still, it will be such an adjustment. It's like...I want two kids...in the future, but kind of want to skip the hard parts in between. Ha!

Got myself and DD some fast food for dinner and we're watching a movie. Just like last time, eating heavy food really settles my stomach. It's like it weighs things down.


----------



## Shaele

Hey ya do whatever works slammerkin. That actually sounds really nice and cozy. I try to watch a movie with dh when dd goes to bed but he always manages to fall asleep during it. Even if it's a movie he's actually interested in seeing. Oh well...

I'm beginning to have problems with food. Like I don't want to eat. Nothing sounds good to me even though I'll hear my tummy rumble. It's so weird. I also can't eat as much as I normally do either. Last doc visit I actually lost 5lbs since the visit before that. Which is ok since I do have extra but still its been really annoying not being able to eat when I actually am hungry. I force myself to. Hope that gets better with time. Makes making dinner for the family really hard when you want nothing to do with the food you are making. Hope you all are doing well and have a great night


----------



## slammerkin

Omg I went to a baptism today for the baby of a woman I was hooked up with through a volunteer program to support pregnant women and moms who lack support. She said 9:30 am. The actual service didn't start until 11 and didn't end until after 1:45. It was prayers and bible study before that. This was an African christian church. Omg I was losing my damn mind. I wish I had known to only come at 11. The woman and baby I was there for didn't even come until 11. I did not bring enough snacks or entertainment to keep me and DD going. Thankfully DD fell asleep for a while. I was starving by the time we left. Can't lock a pregnant woman and toddler into these kinds of situations. Arrrgggg. Everyone was so nice ad welcoming, but I was clearly an outsider. Aaaaannnd I'm not religious, so I did not enjoy being trapped in Bible study.


----------



## hunni12

Slammerkin...I'm black so take my advice when I say it lol. Churches with an African American community will preach forever!! My pastor is very long winded lmao


----------



## rose.

Oh no Slammerkin I bet you were starving!! Lucky your DD was good, my DS would have been going mad haha


----------



## slammerkin

Hunni, I knew it was going to be a different kind of experience, and was interested to see. But soooo looonnnng. Sheesh. Each song lasted at least ten minutes and I have no idea how long the sermon went on. And the shouting, haha. I just wish I had been more prepared and come later. I used to be Catholic and we're in and out in less than an hour!


----------



## hunni12

Yeah in the south we always joke about the differences between "white" churches and "black" churches. I have never seen it not be true lol.


----------



## Velathria

hey girls thought i'd drop by again.. Haven't been on in awhile .. i see almost everyone on here is pregnant.. Congrats everyone <3 

AFM it's looking up a bit. Finally got my ultrasound appt for my ovaries :) hopefully they will finally be able to find something to help. 

Can you guys look at my chart and explain to my what the weird drop could be that i had? it looks like another ovulation happened but thats not possible. Never seen that .. weirdly my cycle is longer this time which i'm happy about :)


----------



## pompeyvix

Velathria said:


> hey girls thought i'd drop by again.. Haven't been on in awhile .. i see almost everyone on here is pregnant.. Congrats everyone <3
> 
> AFM it's looking up a bit. Finally got my ultrasound appt for my ovaries :) hopefully they will finally be able to find something to help.
> 
> Can you guys look at my chart and explain to my what the weird drop could be that i had? it looks like another ovulation happened but thats not possible. Never seen that .. weirdly my cycle is longer this time which i'm happy about :)

Hi & welcome back! 

Don't want to get your hopes up... But I'd say that COULD be an implantation dip. Did you DTD around your fertile time? When I got pregnant with this bean, I had a two day implantation dip below my cover line around 7 DPO. I also had AF type cramps at the same time. When is AF due??


----------



## rose.

Hey Velathria :) glad you've got an appointment! I was going to say the same about the implantation dip. Or is there anything else that could have influenced your temps for those days eg was it colder than usual in your bedroom, did you wake earlier or have disturbed sleep etc?


----------



## slammerkin

Hi Velathria! I was thinking of you recently. Not sure on the temp drop. Maybe something like rose said - random cold bedroom or poor sleep.


----------



## Velathria

Na I thought that too but it's been extremely hot for a while here.. don't have a cold and it hasn't been cold either... been dying in this heat xD 

I don't know what else it could be ... this morning I got another low one though.. have only been having slight twinges and like ovulation pain but that's it. 
But with that temp drop today makes me think that AF is on the way.. and well technically going by my last few months I am waaay past AF but I have been having only luteal phases of 8 or 9 days... maybe it's just a progestrone drop? And yes we dtd around ovulation so Def got that covered ;) 

I guess if my cycle is back to normal then I should have my AF in 2 days. So I'll wait till then and see what happens. ^^ and sadly my hopes are super up.. wish they weren't *cry*


----------



## slammerkin

Girl, I'd be testing already, lol. But no harm in waiting either.


----------



## Velathria

I am super scared to test.. cause it'll probably just be another bfn.. just because I want it badly and I'm having the typical AF cramps now so the witch is probably right around the corner... :(


----------



## My_Story

Can I peek in here?? 

TTC #2 after natural MC at 5+5 on May 2nd. 
Haven't had AF yet and normally have 25 day cycles. Believe I'm currently CD28 with HPT BFN. 
Had bleeding with mild af like cramps for an hour on CD23 with light pink cm for a couple days after. 
Getting frustrated and down heartened. DD is now 6 and I don't want the age gap to be any more massive than it is.

Anyone similar? X


----------



## slammerkin

Boo Velathria, looks like the witch got you. So sorry hon! :hugs:

Welcome My_Story! Sorry to hear about your recent miscarriage! I don't know much about how cycles regulate after a miscarriage, but it's possible you're pregnant but just not enough HCG to show up on a test yet. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## slammerkin

My first ultrasound is tomorrow! Excited/scared. Hoping everything turns out well and we get to see a healthy baby in there.


----------



## Velathria

Yeah story of my life.. I keep saying it's probably not gonna happen anymore... why do I even still hope and try... it's ridiculous... if they don't fund anything in the ultrasound then I'm done.. I am so annoyed.. :(


----------



## rose.

Slammerkin that's so exciting hope all goes well!

Velathria massive :hugs: I was beginning to feel like that towards the end too. You will get there, although it doesn't feel like it right now.


----------



## BSelck24

HEY LADIES!!! I'm back!!

Slammer- I can't wait to hear about your scan!

Velathria- I was wondering how you were!! Don't get down, it will happen! We're always thinking of you!!

MyStory- Welcome!! This group is our lucky group! I've also just suffered a miscarriage in May (actually 2 back to back) so I'm right there with ya girl!

How is everyone else!!?

As for me, I just got back from vacation yesterday and we had a GREAT time! Tons of family time, a bachelor/bachelorette party, a wedding, a Vegas trip, beach time, pool time, lots of drinks and catching up with a bunch of friends!

So this morning I realized my fertility friend app said I was on CD30 and I have 28 day cycles, so even though we weren't supposed to get pregnant this month...

This is what I got this morning...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## slammerkin

Omg BSelck I was seriously just thinking about you this morning and wondering how you were! Glad to see you back and congrats!!


----------



## pompeyvix

Wow Bselch what fantastic news! You really are a fertile myrtle! I so so so hope this one sticks!

Sorry Vel about AF. Please please don't give up. It will happen. Keep the faith. I know how hard it is. I took me 21 months to conceive this one and it was really hard at times. 

Welcome My_Story! This really is a lucky thread!!


----------



## My_Story

Bselck,
Congrats lovely!! :dust:
I hope this one is sticky and wishing you h&h 9 months!! :flower:

This group does definitely seem to be lucky!! There's lots of little babies growing and bfp left right and centre! Me next please!!

CD 29 with no signs of AF other than mild cramping that I've had for about a week or so now. Cervix has been high hard and closed with creamy cm for about 4 days now. Haven't tested today but yesterday was bfn.


----------



## rose.

Good luck my story :D

BSelck I am so happy for you!! A Holiday was just what you needed.


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks ladies!!

MyStory- will you test tomorrow!? How exciting!!


----------



## Shaele

wow so ive missed a lot! 

welcome back velathria! sorry af got ya again =/ dont give up...i was getting really anxious and frustrated it was taking me so long too but it happened...and it will for you too! just keep trying!

hello my story! welcome to our really lucky thread. i am glad you decided to join us! sorry to hear you recently had a miscarriage =/ i understand about not wanting the age gap between children to be too big...it's nice when siblings can be their own play buddies. i really hope this cycle is yours! when do you think you will test?

slammerkin omg ultrasound tomorrow already! seems like you just got your bfp...course probably not to you lol. how exciting! i hope everything goes well! is it the internal one? seeing the heartbeat is so amazing even if the rest of it looks like a jelly bean ;) have fun! btw i see your tracker is starting to look like baby now ;)

bselck-damn girl you are seriously VERY fertile!!!! i am keeping everything crossed for you that this one sticks for good. i don't want you to have to endure another m word again. very happy for you! congratters! 

did i get everyone? i hope so...i am sorry if i missed you! if i did here's a hug! hoping all our pregnant ladies are doing well and coping with first trimester and hunni and her second. hoping morning sickness is staying away or at least very mild. 

afm i spent nearly 2 hours trying to make my nuchal translucency ultrasound appointment today. i was ready to scream at the people on the phone. i called the hospital where i got my test done with dd and i must have gotten transferred 100 times and no one had any idea what that ultrasound was. i finally get to the person i want to talk to and they've stopped taking my insurance. after all that i couldn't make it there. i was so pissed. so she gave me a number to call that did accept my insurance and i called them and they were closed. -.-....i FINALLY found another place that was open and accepted my insurance so i was able to schedule it but honestly....a hospital with so many incompetent employees....makes me nervous. as well as frustrated. i also go for my harmony test tomorrow. i am hoping they will have the results to me by friday so i don't have to spend the entire weekend wondering if i'm having a boy or girl! so that's super exciting. i think thats about it here. hoping everyone has a fantastic night!


----------



## rose.

That's crazy Shaele sorry you wasted so much time on the phone. It is so frustrating being passed from person to person not knowing what they're doing!! And you have to explain it all to each one of them. Glad it's scheduled now though and good luck for the harmony results, I am so jealous you'll know the gender this early. Do you have any preference?


----------



## My_Story

BSelck24 said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> MyStory- will you test tomorrow!? How exciting!!




Shaele said:


> wow so ive missed a lot!
> 
> hello my story! welcome to our really lucky thread. i am glad you decided to join us! sorry to hear you recently had a miscarriage =/ i understand about not wanting the age gap between children to be too big...it's nice when siblings can be their own play buddies. i really hope this cycle is yours! when do you think you will test?!

I don't think I will test for a while. Woke this morning and checked CP to find a small blood clot and light bleeding. Nothing really AF definite at the moment. If AF comes then I'll be happy (but obviously sad) as it means my body is returning to normal after the mc. Readying us to try again next cycle. 

Wow Shaele that's some time you've had lately! I'm glad you finally found somewhere that will see you and get your little cooking one scanned. What date is it booked for? 

Have to admit, I'm very jealous of all you pg ladies tickers!! I want my own back :thumbup:


----------



## hunni12

Welcome my story sorry for your loss. 

@vel: sorry love but welcome back

@B: Omg congrats !!! Praying its a sticky bean


----------



## slammerkin

Shaele, what a ridiculous run-around. I think all my ultrasounds will just be at my OB/midwife's office (I'm going to a "collaborative practice" that has both OBs and midwives on staff). 

I can only assume today's ultrasound will be transvaginal. I don't think they can see anything with an abdominal one. There was someone in my due date thread that had an abdominal one at, like, 6 weeks, and of course they couldn't see everything so cause her all kind of panic. Why would you even bother with that?? Bah!


----------



## slammerkin

Welp, I was wrong. The tech said we'd try abdominal first, and vaginal if that didn't work, but we saw everything we needed with abdominal! So yeah, lol. Baby looked good - measuring 7w and I'm 7w2d, so that's fine. Heartbeat of 130. We got to hear it briefly too. :) It was so quick. Baby still kinda looks like a blob, but we saw the heart pulsing. I had my first ultrasound with DD at 8 weeks and I feel like we saw more of a baby shape at that time. Oh well. Next appt at 10 weeks, and next scan at 12 weeks.


----------



## rose.

Excellent news slammerkin :) mine was abdominal too, and I was surprised we saw anything!


----------



## BSelck24

Yay for your great scan slammer!!

Shaele- honestly how annoying!! I hate getting the run around! The same thing happened with my son this fall when we were trying to get him a needed RSV shot!! I was so pissed that because of hospital/insurance error, my son did not receive his medicine on time!!

As for me, tHis is the first time I took a hpt without my husband being home and knowing the result immediately. So I was so proud of myself and hid my news all day and got him a lovey dovey card that said sorry I've been so moody lately, but we're having a baby!! It was fun to actually surprise him &#128523;

I also,took a bath tonight with one of those LUSH bubble bath balls that I got from my friend for a bridesmaid gift. The ball was pink which I thought nothing of, but as it began to dissolve, it turned blue, then back to pink, then blue! I couldn't help but think of the connection to boy girl and being pregnant! Only my his and and one friend know this time around so I feel like this was a good sign and had a big smile to myself.

Shaele- I LOVE the harmony testing and love the ability to find out the gender so early on! I cannot wait to hear about your results!

MyStory- I totally understand the envy of the pregnancy tickers! I'm too cautious to put one up right now, but last pregnancy, Shaele was my bump buddy almost to the day! So it's def hard to see that's where I would have been ya know? But I feel like your BFP will be coming quickly! (Especially now that youve joined our lucky thread lol)

Thanks for the joy and support ladies, you are truly the only ones I can turn to that understand my fears but still remain positive to push me forward. Keep us all updated!


----------



## rose.

That's a lovely way to announce BSelck :) I love lush bath bombs! I can't wait until I feel better and will enjoy a hot relaxing bath again. I have just booked a spa evening for my mum and I in about 6 weeks time. I am having a pregnancy massage, I can't wait! I'll be around 17 weeks then so I'm hoping I will feel back to my normal self and can enjoy the yummy food, drinks and relaxing.

I know what you mean about the tickers, I used to feel really jealous. However in time you will see that the timing has worked out for the best. I hated that it took us 7 months at the time, it was so stressful, but we have quite a lot of work to do on our house to finish it and we won't have the money until probably next month, so it gives us a bit more time to do it. Also, my husband is likely to have a rocky time with work for the next few months as he's self employed and will be finishing with one company, so needs to get sorted with another one/some other ones. By Christmas hopefully we should be all sorted. I also managed to get myself a pay rise at work and I'm sure I wouldn't have got it if I had announced I was pregnant. Plus, the timing of this baby means I'll be able to go back to work after DS starts school so I'll be there for his first few weeks in case he struggles with settling in. So, all in all, I'm glad that we have another 6 months to wait as we have lots to sort out in the meantime :) I do believe everything happens for a reason, even though at the time you feel like nothing's going right and like its never going to happen.


----------



## slammerkin

Ooh, I've only ever used one of those Lush bath bombs. Sounds lovely BSelck. Soooo hoping this is a sticky baby for you!

Rose that's awesome that you've found the timing to be perfect for this baby. I hope everything sorts itself out just right!

I threw out my neck/back this morning. I've had this happen a few times. It's like something goes "click" in my upper back and all of a sudden I can't tilt my head back or fully turn my head side to side and it hurts. Almost always happens in the shower while I'm washing my hair, ugh. I know I've been carrying a lot of tension in that region lately. It's been hurting a lot. I'm going to try to do some work from home today, but might take some sick time. I feel nauseated and BLAH anyway, so might as well. I already work from home one day a week and need to ask my manager about upping it to two. It would reduce the stress of battling through nausea in the morning to get to work.

Other random thing...I went back to find that website Shaele posted about a while ago, where you can read about your pregnancy day by day and what's happening. I was looking at 7w2d and there was the little alien looking baby, and it was kind of creeping me out. I had forgotten this happened last time I was pregnant too...looking at pics of the early development really put me off for some strange reason.


----------



## rose.

Slammerkin hope your back stops hurting soon! I suffer with a bad back too and it's particularly bad at the moment, especially as I can't go for a massage until 12 weeks. I can't wait to have another one as it does give me some relief for a few weeks.

Working from home sounds like a good idea - I wish I could, particularly today. Although I'm lucky as most days I work afternoons only, so I have the morning to try and get up, slowly get ready and line my stomach. It does mean that by evening when it's time to go home I feel exhausted and even more nauseous though.


----------



## BSelck24

Oh no Slammer your neck! ugh! How long does it usually take to feel better?

Rose- The spa sounds amazing! I loved your post on just the right timing. It is so true, in the end, everything works out.

As for me, I think I am seeing some progression on my tests! I took my first on Wednesday (the top one) and the bottom one is today. I feel like these are the darkest lines ive had so far too. Staying positive and secretly excited and the funniest part is I don't even feel pregnant this time! Maybe it was because I wasn't even looking for signs?

I just took another test to hopefully see progression, but now I wont do another test other than maybe a digital next week. 

I had a very awkward, kind of upsetting time at my doctors office last time as I went in and they didn't know I had miscarried (even though I went there to confirm the miscarriage) and asked me all of these pregnancy questions. On top of that, my doctor was like "I told you to wait". Which first of all, you said I was good to try again immediately because it was such an early miscarriage. Secondly, its my body. So now that this cycle was sort of a surprise BFP, I'm not telling the doctor or booking an appt until at least 8 weeks to make sure I get past the early stages this time. I don't want to make her mad by telling her so early if its not necessary. 

Anyways, also debating on another California vacation on June 14th. What do you ladies think about flying during 1st tri?
 



Attached Files:







HPT June 1 2016.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rose.

That's mean of your dr to say that, it's your body and you can do what you like!! I don't think there's much point in seeing a doctor early anyway. I went to see mine and he just gave me a booklet and that was it. It was a massive waste of time.

I think flying in first Tri is fine. I flew at about 8 weeks and back at 9.5 weeks and it was ok, I was a bit uncomfortable and felt very sick but it was worth it to go on holiday :)


----------



## Shaele

hey everyone...typing from a hotel....a pretty crappy one too lol oh well its just somewhere to sleep...pretty much out all day. im bored out of my mind though. 

rose-i dont really have a preference to the gender this time. first time i wanted a girl and i got her. now i see pros to either boy or another girl. just hoping for healthy.

my story-the ultrasound is scheduled for june 17. and fortunately dh can come with. i dunno what id do if he couldnt. its not like i can hold dd while laying on the lounge table thing.

bselck-awww i love the way you announced it to your dh....so sweet...all i did was like i think i see a line! and my dh didnt even believe me. i also hope your doc wont lecture you when you finally reveal your news....they should be supportive no matter what! doing anything else will just ruin your happiness of it all. 

slammerkin-im so sorry about your back and neck! i totally understand about how awful the back is as i threw out mine several weeks ago. it sucked. i really hope everything starts to feel better soon....esp when you also have the crappy pregnancy symptoms too. also im a little jealous you didnt need the vaginal ultrasound! i didnt even get the option to have abdominal one and since i had a c section i had some scar tissue and that senor probe thing felt very uncomfortable. you are so lucky!

just real quick i had to share this story that happened tonight. the 3 of us are in the hotel room and dd is running around. suddenly dd trips on a carpet next to the door and falls and literally smashes her head against the door. =( she has a lovely lump there now. dh picks her up cause he was closer and she is screaming. he goes omg she blew out her diaper. i was like what she hasnt done that since she was a baby. but she did....i put her on my bed and start to change her and shes got poop everywhere. all up her back in every nook and cranny. while im changing her dh goes to get ice for her head. meanwhile im almost done cleaning her when she decides to throw up. and it goes everywhere. all over my bed, her clothes, her hair. i wanted to just cry lol. so dh comes back and i toss dd into the bath to clean her up. dh changes my bedding. dd is screaming still. sounding like she was getting murdered. i was like omg i got a triple play here. it was insane! after she was dressed she was perfectly and was running around again. i was like didnt you learn anything???? anyway it was terrible at the time but im glad she is ok....course now our room smells like poop and vomit but yay parenthood! haha....hope you all have a lovely evening.


----------



## rose.

Oh no Shaele that sounds like a nightmare!! Bless her. Hope she's ok. At least it happened in the hotel room and not when you're out and about! I remember the first time we ever took DS to a restaurant when he was about a week old, he exploded out of his nappy and I hadn't taken any spare trousers!! He had to sit in his car seat in just a nappy with a blanket on him :haha:


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi all. I've had a few days off and finally just caught up!

BSelk massive Congrats!! Really hoping this one sticks for you!!!

Yes this is a very lucky thread! There's not many of us left without BFP'S and pregnancy tickers lol. I'm trying to get an appointment with a dr this week to ask for bloods and maybe an investigation into why it's taking a while to conceive. I know they don't like doing anything since we've only been TTC for 6 months and I'm still quite young (in their opinion) but I can't help think some hormone is off and that worry and stress will pretty much ensure no BFP so trying to stay positive but it is getting really hard!

Oh no Shaele that doesn't sound nice at all. Hoping that dd is feeling better and the smell clears quickly.


----------



## BSelck24

Omg Shaele! What an episode!! Poor girl! At least she felt fine afterwards! 

Rose that is hilarious! For my wedding, we got married on a yacht and I had the diaper bag to bring on board for my son and my bridesmaids baby. Well being the bride and all stressed and. Running around, I forgot to bring it on board!!! My son was ok, but my friends baby blew through her diaper and had to be wrapped in a towel for the rest of the night!!! Nightmare then, hilarious now lol

Babydoll! Glad to hear from you! Sending good vibes this month! When do you O next!?


----------



## My_Story

Well first AF since MC finally arrived but I'm not too saddened really, means we can start a fresh cycle.
Wish us luck!! 

BSelck - what a beautiful new ticker I see!!! :flower:


----------



## rose.

Good luck my story! Hopefully it's your lucky month :)


----------



## My_Story

Thank you sweetie. 

Anybody got any tips for temping?? I've tried to do it for a couple cycles a year ago and my temps were always all over the place! Considering temping but don't know if it will put more pressure on ttc.

When should I temp? Orally or vaginally more reliable? What thermometers are best? Thaaaaanks!! Xx


----------



## pompeyvix

My_Story said:


> Thank you sweetie.
> 
> Anybody got any tips for temping?? I've tried to do it for a couple cycles a year ago and my temps were always all over the place! Considering temping but don't know if it will put more pressure on ttc.
> 
> When should I temp? Orally or vaginally more reliable? What thermometers are best? Thaaaaanks!! Xx

I started temping for the first even time a few months ago. I was worried it would make TTC more stressful for but me personally it helped loads! I started to truly understand my cycle which was a first. Also I knew AF was coming in advance so I didn't have the heartbreak of getting BFN's. I also kinda knew i was pregnant with this one before my BFP because of what happened to my temp (I had a really obvious 2 day implantation dip) and then when my temp rose and I was late, I took and test and voila, I was pregnant!

I ordered a body basel thermometer off of Amazon. It's made by baby bad. I temped every morning orally at 6.25am and I would set my alarm to do it. I did it before talking, getting up or making any significant movements. If I woke up with my mouth open, I would shut it for 30 seconds first before taking my temp as I found that could make a difference.

I found temping incredibly interesting and useful and it was good to know I was ovulating and being able to pinpoint exactly when.


----------



## BSelck24

MyStory- thanks girl! I gave into the tickers!! Haha I was like well you know what, I need to believe in this new pregnancy and be happy!! I'm happy you are onto a fresh cycle with what will be a thick uterine lining!

Lot of the girls in our group temp and it has helped them a lot! I never have but I agree with Pompey that it gets you more in tune with your cycle! Good luck love!


----------



## BabyDoll007

BSelck, I should O on or around the 12th. So I've just gone into my fertile window. 
I finally gave in and got some supplements that help boost O and took my first lot today so will see if they help. I'm hoping the boost in some nutrients (magnesium mostly) might help with my migraine headaches too. 

I'm sorry AF got you MyStory but glad your looking at the positive side of it. I've been temping for 5-ish months now and do it orally with the only bbt thermometer I could find near me. I love having the confirmation of O happening and I've worked out that I have an exact 12 day LP from it.
Fx for this month for us both!

Oh also, my temp did something weird this morning and dropped 4 whole degrees when usually it might drop .4 of a degree??


----------



## rose.

My story I would definitely try temping. You need to make sure you do it around the same time everyday, before you get up or even move out of bed. I did it orally with a thermometer from Amazon. It helped to give me an idea of my cycles and I realised I was ovulating later than I thought, the first time I tried temping I had been TTC #1 for 5 months and the cycle I temped I realised I was ovulating a week later than I thought, and I got pregnant :) this time I temped for 7 months until I got my bfp but it was reassuring to know that I was in tune with my body and I knew when I could stop all the effort of BDing all the time every month too.


----------



## My_Story

Thanks for all the advise and help ladies!!
You're all starting to feel a bit like my sisters for advise! :flower:

I've heard vaginally temping is more accurate or is this a myth? You can see why temping before for me was a bit of a failure :haha:


----------



## slammerkin

Catching up - Shaele, what a mess with DD! Hope the poor little thing feels better!

Babydoll - fingers crossed for you this month!

Lucy - vaginal temping can give more steady consistent temps, but I'd really only go that route after trying oral to see how it works for you. My temps could be a bit rocky, up and down, but I could still clearly see my temp shift once it happened. 

Not much going on here. Felt a bit more nauseated over the weekend, but survived. I really hate this you guys. I opened up a bit to DH about the conflicting emotions I'm having and he was like "Are you ok...like really ok?" Of course I'm fine, I just wanted to be open. Like, if this baby doesn't work out I'm not sure I'd give it another go. Pregnancy is just so horrible, and I know I don't even have it that bad!


----------



## rose.

I know how you feel slammerkin. Things are a bit strange with DH at the moment as he's coming to terms with having another on the way! It was planned but he only agreed to do it for me, and now it's becoming real he's struggling a bit. we had an argument last week about it and now I am trying to be more patient with him and try not to talk about baby things constantly as I know it's getting on his nerves. I just wish he would be excited about it :( it's making me feel less excited because I'm worried about what things will be like when it arrives!


----------



## BSelck24

Slammer- that's good you're trying to be open and speak with DH, I'm sure he's prob just overwhelmed with all of your emotions!

Rose- such a roller coaster! I'm sure your DH will come back around and st messy he's telling you his feelings!

As for me, I took my last and final pregnancy test today and actually got a darker test line than the control line! That has never happened so I'm cautiously excited!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Shaele

hey all....we are home...good to be but now back to reality lol. 

my story-i agree with everyone else about the temping. i know at least for me temping gave me that reassurance that i indeed was o-ing each month after seeing the temp rise. after getting negative hpt after negative hpt it was my glimpse of hope. and it kept me occupied each morning. took my mind of the negativity i was having from it taking so long to conceive. its also something you can show your doctors once you get a few consistent month charts. 

slammerkin-i totally understand what you are feeling. i get that way from time to time. even though i know i wanted more than one child i am unsure how i will be able to handle it. men do not understand these emotions and im not sure how to really explain why. they are just different. even though i am confident you will be just fine make sure you have a great support system waiting for you thats not just your dh. like your mom or close friends...preferably ones who have gone through this already and know what you are feeling. pregnancy does suck...it definitely does...but the end result is worth it. and youll come to realize that again just as you did with dd.

rose-im sorry dh is still not coming around and i hate the fact that its making you less excited =/ i have a feeling he will get better once he can hold the new baby. try not to let his attitude get you down...after all you are bringing a new life into this world...one of the greatest things a female body can do. you are giving the gift of a sibling to your son. no greater gift than that! 

bselck-yesssssss you go girl! glad to see those lines darkening! maybe that means little bean is nice and snug in there this time

babydoll-hope these new nutrient boosts will be helpful! also with the temp dip i had that happen in one of my charts right before i o'd....but i know you arent due for that yet. maybe you were sleeping with your mouth open and you were cooler cause of that this morning?


afm no test results yet. probably wednesday ill know. its hard waiting. have an app tomorrow with a new doc. im nervous. i was so comfy with my current doc i hate having to change. sigh. oh well.


----------



## rose.

Thanks ladies :hugs: I'm hoping the scan on Friday will help. I am also hoping that once everyone else knows he will start to get used to the idea more quickly. At the end of the day I am doing this for DS so he has a sibling, for a long time I thought I didn't want any more children but now I can't let him go through life without one. DH will have to deal with it :haha: I'm sure he will. He was great when DS was a baby.


----------



## slammerkin

Rose, that's a good way to look at it - that you're doing it for your son to give him a sibling. I suppose I don't think about how a sibling will be good for DD - just how it will shake up her world. But I'm sure it will be good for her in the long run. 

I think DH is actually more excited than I am about the baby right now. When I was sharing my feelings I think he just wanted to make sure I'm actually ok, or if I needed, like, professional help or something, lol. He was being a little dramatic, because I was perfectly calm in what I was saying. I'm not that emotional of a person myself.

So this is crazy, but I only learned that what happened to me with DD's birth actually has a name - placenta accreta. No one ever used the term at the time that I can recall, but someone on a FB group mentioned it and after googling I was like "hey, that's what happened to me!" Placenta wouldn't detatch and the midwife had to manually scrape it out of me, then had to transfer to hospital, be put under, having the rest removed, have three bags of blood, and I was at "sustained risk of cardiac arrest" while I was under. So now this has kind of opened a door to re-examining everything that happened. Because now that I have been reading about it I'm learning how dangerous it is - usually if it's diagnosed during pregnancy the recommendation is to have a c-section and there's a high chance of hysterectomy if the placenta can't be removed and bleeding can't be stopped. My widwife from back then told me the chances of that happened again are very small, but it seems the chances are higher considering how they had to go in and remove it, so now I'm going to be worrying about that. I mentioned it briefly at my first appt at 5 weeks, but that was before I knew all this, so I'm going to have to bring it back up at my next one and see what they say about monitoring for it this time and if I'll be considered high-risk or not. Just kind of thrown for a loop that I'm just now learning more about this and it's been 2.5 years.


----------



## rose.

Slammerkin I bet at the time, you were so drowsy with everything going on and having a new baby that you didn't really think much about it. That sounds really scary though!! I am glad there's not a higher risk of it happening again.


----------



## My_Story

7 days until O roughly. DF even asked me today when we need to start baby making. He's so excited to becoming a daddy. Come on BFP!! :dust:


----------



## rose.

Aw :) bring on O!! Good luck :) are you using opks or anything?


----------



## My_Story

rose. said:


> Aw :) bring on O!! Good luck :) are you using opks or anything?

I haven't used opk since we have been ttc but I have bought some for this cycle and see what my body is up-to after the mc. 

My cycles were wayyyyy off as I was on depo provera for just over 4 years. Has taken around 2 years for my body to start regulating a repeat monthly cycle and ovulating regularly. I used to use opk then which I never seemed to get a positive on. Not even Clear Blue digital ovulation predictor with the smiles. Always only ever got "high" fertility flashing smiley and never "peak" solid smiley. :shrug:


----------



## Shaele

wow slammerkin that is very scary! I am glad things turned out ok for you and you didn't need to have a hysterectomy...let alone the whole yanno...cardiac arrest thing....hopefully it doesn't happen again! 

my story-I hope that the opks work better for you this time...maybe just try the ones that just do a solid smile instead of the ones that do both the rise in estrogen (the flashing smile) and then peak (solid smile). I had trouble with the double ones myself...had like 7 days of flashing smiles it was annoying and I got worried if I was doing it correctly cause the box says you should only have 2 days of them. anyway good luck!!!!

I just got back from a doc app and I got a picture this time yay! baby is doing perfectly.
 



Attached Files:







20160607_165156.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BSelck24

Slammer! That is so scary!! Glad you have found so much information to give to your doctor!!

MyStory- that is so sweet about your DF being excited!

Shaele- how exciting that your appointment went perfect and you got s great picture! Is it becoming real yet?


----------



## rose.

Yay Shaele lovely pic :) 

My story I never used the expensive ones, I just got a pack of 50 cheapies from amazon. They worked just fine for me. Maybe you could give those a go if you're still not getting on with the digital ones.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Beautiful scan Shaele!

MyStory I just use IC and got them from eBay. I get 60 OPKs and 20 HPT's for $13. I've had a couple now. 

AFM, I Should O within the next 4 days with my average being cd16 so 3 days. I have already noticed a difference within myself since taking these vitamins! I have heaps more energy and am having loads of cm (like I used to) so fx it helps with TTC but if not I'm happy with the extra energy! I couldn't temp properly this morning as my thermometer was missing. I assume ds took off with it yesterday without me realising so I'm off to buy a new one today so that I have a spare when the other one is found. I used a regular thermometer so I'd at least have something for today.


----------



## BSelck24

Babydoll- yay for your O coming!

As for me, I went out to buy my last pregnancy tests today... The infamous week estimator digis!!

Last cycle, I took one at 5 + 1 weeks and got a 1-2 weeks. I was upset but read it was because I didn't use FMU. So the next day I did the other one straight away and still got the 1-2 weeks :( the very next day I started bleeding.

So today at 5 + 1 weeks I again took a weeks estimator hoping for a 2-3 weeks. I got a 3+ with afternoon urine!! I am beyond excited and this is definitely keeping me positive and believing this baby will be coming home with me!! Stick baby stick!! Just wanted to share my joy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rose.

Baby doll good luck :D 

BSelck that's great! I never had a 3+ with a digi, I got a 2-3 at about 4-5 weeks. So I think it's a very good sign that you have a 3+ Already :)


----------



## slammerkin

That's awesome BSelck!


----------



## Shaele

yay bselck i think thats a great sign! i am so excited for you! and yes it is becoming real now...doc let me see and hear the heart beat...isnt that the best sound? lol.


----------



## slammerkin

I hope I get to hear the HB again at my 10-week appt! No ultrasound then, but hopefully with doppler. Time is dragging until then!


----------



## My_Story

I'm on CD7 and have so much EWCM!! TMI but df keeps wanting to touch as he thinks I'm in the mood but really is just my body gearing up to O! He's not used to so much EWCM AF only left 2 days ago. I usually ovulate around CD11 as my cycles are 25 days long. Did OPK this evening and it's not far off being positive... I'd say a few days...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0533.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rose.

I found that time dragged from around 5 weeks until about week 10 - now it seems to be flying by! I can't believe my scan is tomorrow :)


----------



## BabyDoll007

Yay BSelk!! That 3+ has to be a really good sign!! Have everything crossed for you! 

MyStory, good luck. Are you temping this cycle? 

Afm; feeling a little discouraged as we will miss 2 days of BD due to conflicting work schedules with DH and I. I'm on with missing 1 but 2 makes me nervous! Fx I don't O until Sunday or Monday so it won't matter too much lol. I got a new thermometer last night and I told DH that I needed a new one his reply
DH: "don't you have enough ovulation shit?" 
Me: but I need a new thermometer.
DH: so what are they a one time use or something?
Me: (laughing) no mine has just disappeared and is 3 years old.
DH: oh ok then.

Ugh these men really have no idea do they? Lol


----------



## BSelck24

Haha Babydoll that made my night!! Guys are just so along for the ride!

Rose I can't wait to hear how your scan goes tomorrow!

Shaele- (and Slammer) and whoever else is pregnant in our thread- I think it's time to change your title from TTC to pregnant!


----------



## rose.

Haha baby doll! Men. I don't even bother asking mine if I want to buy something like a thermometer, he would probably be freaked out if he found out how much 'ovulation shit' I own :haha:

Thank you BSelck :)


----------



## BabyDoll007

Thought you'd all like a laugh. 

Rose, I wouldn't normally tell him but he was asking why I HAD to go out lol


----------



## My_Story

Okay, I've come to the conclusion my df must secretly be a woman! He's actively encouraging me to buy more ttc/ovulation stuff!!
Even stole my phone to have a browse around BnB last night as he was curious what I was so interested in! :haha: 

I love his little quirks! :cloud9:


----------



## slammerkin

"Ovulation shit" - LOL. I've shown my charts to DH a few times and he found it mildly interesting.


----------



## slammerkin

Just changed my profile to "pregnant" BSelck - didn't even notice or think of it before!


----------



## BSelck24

slammerkin said:


> Just changed my profile to "pregnant" BSelck - didn't even notice or think of it before!

Haha good! I would notice that all the time!


----------



## slammerkin

I was craving a cheese steak, and there was a food truck outside my work where I could get one. But onions ended up on my "meat and cheese only" cheese steak. Sad day for a pregnant woman. Tried my best to pick them out. Waaaaaa.


----------



## BSelck24

Slammer nooooooo!! Pregnancy craving ruined!!


----------



## rose.

What is a cheese steak?

Scan went well this afternoon, measuring 12+6 so new due date is 17th Dec :)


----------



## Shaele

only the epitome of American deliciousness....though as I try to think how to describe it I'm having slight difficulty. ive just always known it seems lol. it's not like steak like you would think like a t-bone or something...its....like thin sliced beef...but not like roast beef...to be honest i really dont know how to describe the beef on it. whenever we need to describe it we just say cheese steak steak and we just all know lol. maybe someone else can help elaborate on that. its usually sautéed with onions and bell peppers topped off with gooey yummy cheese....(the traditional "Philly cheese steak" would use cheese whiz but I'm sure you wouldn't know what that is either lol...ummm canned cheese lol) im not a personal fan of cheese whiz but other places will use sliced American cheese or provolone or cheddar....all that stuffed into a sub roll. add ketchup and done =) other places have expanded and have other toppings like mushrooms and a California one includes lettuce and tomato. hope that helps...also glad your scan went well!!!!


----------



## rose.

Mm it sounds like a minute steak sandwich. Sounds delicious!!


----------



## hunni12

Hey everyone!! Scan in 3 more days :)

And cheesestake!! Omg


----------



## BSelck24

Haha Shaele- good description! It's just delicious! Unfortunately my body is just not craving any meat at the moment! :shrug: 

Rose- so glad you had a great scan and have an official due date!

Hunni! I feel like you're so far along!! I feel like my days are going by so slow but then when I look at all the other tickers in out thread they're going by so fast! Lol make sure you update us on your scan in a few days!

This is the week I need to get through mentally so as long as all goes well I will be telling my parents next week! We fly out on Tuesday!


----------



## hunni12

B your tests look great!

I just cannot believe in a few weeks I'll be at the half way mark


----------



## rose.

BSelck at first it seemed to go so slowly, but from about 8 weeks the time has just flown. We have quite a lot going on at the moment so I think that helps.


----------



## slammerkin

Oh I'm a steak and provolone ONLY kinda gal. Also, the fries had too much seasoning on them. Yuck! 

Glad your scan went well rose! 

Crazy you're so close to half way hunni! 

Ugh, it's been Daniel Tiger all morning so far for DD. But I did so much with her yesterday and it really exhausted me. Playgrounds, shopping, library, sidewalk chalk, sprinkler (it was 95 degrees), bath, laundry. By bedtime I was losing my shit because I just wanted the day to be over.


----------



## rose.

We are having a lazy day today too. we went to a family bbq yesterday so got home late and DS was really tired, so he had a long nap earlier and I managed to get some housework done. Now we are just watching tv and DS is making a den out of blankets! Shame DH is working today but he really annoyed me last night so I am kind of glad that he's not here :haha:


----------



## pompeyvix

Hi girls! Sorry I've not posted in forever, but I stalk every single day and am completely up to date with you all! 

I am living the sound of a cheese steak! My mouth is watering as I type! 

I am so glad your scan went well rose. I'm so excited and nervous for mine. I think it'll be mid July, so another 4 weeks yet, but we're going on holiday for 2 weeks in Friday so the time should go quickly. Sounds like a nice lazy , chilled day you're having today :) my husband also worked today, but he's home now and we're about to go for a Toby Carvery. So hungry! 

Slammerkin - phew, you're day sounded exhausting and in that heat as well! What's Daniel tiger?

Bselck - I am SO glad your tests are continuing to get darker and you got the 3+ on he digital. It's look good so far! 

Hunni - I feel your pregnancy is flying by! 

OMG I've been cracking up at 'ovulation shit' !!! My husband didn't really ask any questions at all, but he vaguely knew what I was doing! 

AFM - pregnancy going swimmingly well, almost too well which is still making me nervous. I have sore boobs and every now and then I feel a bit nauseous and have vivid dreams, but apart from that I feel no different thAn I did pre pregnancy. Had booking appt with midwife yesterday and she was lovely but couldn't reassure me. My main worry is a MMC or blighted ovum, but she just said it can happen but the chances are low, which I knew anyway. I tried getting an early scan as I was having a few twinges when my left Fallopian tube would be and I started worrying about an ectopic. But they won't see you unless you have bright red blood or severe pain and I am definitely not going to tell a fib as I feel that would just not be right. So I'm going to go on hols, try and forget about it and hope for the best at my 12 week scan.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Cheesesteak does sound good. I've looked at making it my self but I doubt it'd be as satisfactory as buying one. 

Slammer, that does sound like an exhausting day even for someone that's not pregnant. Fx you can have a relaxing day.

Pompey, hopefully you can relax and enjoy your holiday. Could you get a private scan to put your mind at ease? I know that's my biggest fear after going through a mc in the past. 

Afm, going by my temp shift today looks like I O'd cd 15 but will need a few more high temps before ff gives me crosshairs. I still haven't had a true pos OPK but the closest was on cd 14. And with the slight cramping I had cd 15 it all makes sense for that day. Fx in 10 days AF doesn't arrive and I get my BFP and can join all you ladies!


----------



## rose.

Pompey I would definitely recommend a private scan if you can get one. Mine was £80 which seems quite a lot for a 5 minute scan but it meant I went on holiday feeling reassured. After that I began to feel more pregnant and in the last week or two my stomach feels harder at the bottom, yesterday I think I might have felt a few tiny kicks :D hope you have a lovely holiday!

Baby doll good luck :) chart looks good!!


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey - Daniel Tiger is a kids cartoon, based on the old Mister Rogers Neighborhood shows that I grew up on. You probably don't know what Mister Rogers is either, lol! Anyway both are supposed to be more about teaching kids about emotions and growing up - more educational than just entertainment. But it's mostly just entertainment at this age for DD!

Definitely a good amount of TV yesterday, but we also went to a baby shower so got away from the house for a while.

Nausea and exhaustion still going on 'round here. Sore, swollen boobs too. Have cut DD down to only one nursing session a day and would like to end it entirely soonish. 

Hoping I hear the heartbeat at next week's appointment. If I can hold out that long I'll tell work after that. It's getting annoying trying to conceal this tubby belly.


----------



## BSelck24

Oh ladies so glad that you have all had some relaxing days after a busy weekend!! 

I leave for California tomorrow with my kids to visit family for a week and I'm super excited for the help watching the kids from my parents because I've been starting to feel a bit nauseous and worn out all day!

I was going to tell my parents about the baby when we got there in a Father's Day card- BUT... Yesterday my mom called to tell me that my cousin is 12 weeks pregnant!! I am sooo excited for here because they've been TTC #1 for a year and experienced 1 mc along the way so she def deserves it!!

So... I looked over at my DH and he was like yea- go ahead and tell her lol so I said, well I'm pregnant too! She was excited and positive but of course became her worry wart self with "don't lift your son too much" "are you getting enough rest!?" "Put yourself on bed rest" lol I get what's she's saying but I told her I'm going to live life and take things one day at a time :)

I'm really "feeling" pregnant now and I'm starting to get excited! 

Pompey- so good to hear from you! I'm proud you're holding out for your 12 week scan and keeping yourself busy! I know our minds can mess with us and even when we're felling good we think something can be wrong! Lol 

Babydoll- I can't wait to check in with you in 10 days and see your BFP! 

Slammer- how exciting you get to hear the heartbeat next week! I want to hear all about it!

Talk to you all soon!! :hugs:


----------



## slammerkin

Well I just hope I get to hear the HB. I don't really know if they'll try yet. This appt will be with an ob/gyn, and it's the one I saw for my annual exam in the fall, and didn't really like. So meh. 

I'm already feeling shortness of breath - like a weight on my chest. I don't recall if I felt that so early with DD.


----------



## Velathria

Hey there ladies ^^ how is everyone? All you pregnant ladies xD hope everything is going good. :hugs: 

So gonna have my ovary and uterus scan tomorrow but spend the night in the hospital yesterday because a cyst ruptured on my ovary but they just gave me painmeds and said that I should wait and see what the scan tomorrow says... still really sore and nauseous from last night but feel atleast Human again. That was such a horrible pain. Never want to go through that again. DH had to carry me to the car because I couldn't walk and thank god my mother in law lives right across the road. She stayed with our son so we didn't have to wake him.. but I'm telling you that hospital sucked... you wouldn't wanna be dying or anything. They left us sitting in the waiting room for hours and then finally they bring us in and I couldn't understand what the doc was asking me. He literally was the dirtiest person I've ever seen and he was wearing a trench coat in this heat in the room. And then he prescribed me something for a UTI and constipation even though he said they were for my nausea and my pain.. WTF?! Thank god this scan is going to be at a different hospital.. ridiculous.. 

I was severely annoyed and Still in pain.. 

But can't wait to see how the scan goes tomorrow.


----------



## Velathria

Oh and to top it off I lost my bbt thermometer... really annoyed. :(


----------



## rose.

That sounds horrible Velathria sorry to hear you're having such a terrible time. Hope you feel better soon and that the scan provides useful info x


----------



## hunni12

So I am team :pink:!!!!! I am so happy. Baby was measuring fine and all. 

I cannot believe I got my girl!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160614_091200.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Velathria

Yeah hopefully the scan will help that I can finally join you all in the pregnancy forum :)


----------



## Velathria

Aww congrats hunni ^^ that's amazing.. cute pics <3 love 'em :)


----------



## hunni12

Well those 3 lines were clear lol


----------



## slammerkin

Oh man, sounds like a rough time Velathria! I hope your scan goes well and that you can get back to TTC and get your BFP soooooon!

Big CONGRATS on your girl hunni!!


----------



## rose.

Congrats hunni :)


----------



## BabyDoll007

Congrats Hunni!!

Velathria, I'm sorry you had an ovarian cyst. They're really not fun and know what your going through. I've had 3 surgeries in the past to drain some. Fx you never have to go through it again. Good luck for your scan!!


----------



## BSelck24

Omg Velathria!! That is ridiculous!! So glad you're going to a different hospital for your procedure! A little ironic that your getting your ovaries checked and you had a cyst rupture just days before! Did u have to get different medication because the doctor messed up? What a fiasco!

Hunni- how amazing! Your baby girl! Now you will have one of each! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Velathria

No I just used painkillers to help with the pain but now I feel much better. I was at the scan and the doc said it was a ruptured cyst and that it looks all clear now so nothing to worry about anymore. He also said that the cyst might have been the reason why it hasn't worked out because they can mess up your ph-lvls down there and the screw up your cycle and the hormones so hopefully me and bf can finally get a fresh start next month and work it. So officially going back on ttc. ^^ 

I am anxious to see if my cycle is normal this month. And I ordered another bbt thermometer because I lost my other one.. 

Hunni congrats again on your baby girl. Hopefully I get the girl I want too ^^


----------



## rose.

Fingers crossed your hormones will get back to normal quickly Velathria and you are lucky this month :D


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi all. Hope your all doing well.. Happy Father's Day to everyone!

Thought I'd do an update. So I caved and took an early test at 8 DPO yesterday and thought I saw a line on the IC. So this morning (9 DPO) I used my FRER with Fmu.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## My_Story

Congratulations!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months sweetie xx


----------



## BSelck24

Omg Babydoll yesssssss!!! I knew it!! How exciting!! Congrats love! If you do more tests keep us updated with your progression!!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Thanks. Yes I'll be testing everyday until AF is due and then I'll go to the dr for bloods.


----------



## Shaele

and we got another bfp! congrats babydoll!!!!!! so happy!!!!! lucky thread strikes again! yes please show us your progression if you decide to do so. 

i know i missed a lot...and i apologize if i dont get to your response...

hunni congrats on getting your girl! dressing them is one of the best parts....they have the best clothes lol. 

velathria i am sorry to hear you had a cyst burst =( ouch! hopefully that doesnt happen again....fingers crossed for this month! stick with us we are lucky!

bselck-hope you have a great vacation! hope you also get a chance to tell your parents the good news! even if you have to tell them on the sly. im sure they will be just as excited.

not a lot new with me besides being busy. oh one thing that was disheartening that happened last week i got results back from the harmony test and while all the genetic parts came back normal they were unable to tell the gender. so im trying to take solace in knowing its a healthy baby so far but i was so looking forward to finding out sooner than i did with dd. guess gonna have to wait until 20 week anatomy scan anyway. oh well. =/


----------



## BSelck24

OH Shaele! So glad to hear the harmony tests went well! Ugh I was hoping to hear your gender too! But healthy is best! Maybe someone can tell you around 16 weeks? Will you have another scan before 20 weeks?


----------



## rose.

Baby doll congrats that's amazing :D 

Shaele glad the testing came back fine but sorry you couldn't find out the gender that must have been very disappointing! Hopefully the weeks fly by until your 20 week scan :hugs:

I am starting to feel a little less nauseous now, but still very tired. Although I have been managing to stay up to see 10pm which I haven't been able to do for a while. I can't wait to get my second Tri energy surge!!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Thanks. I'm still completely baffled that I got a faint BFP this early! I really didn't think it'd show until at least AF was due and I really didn't think I'd get it this cycle either but goes to show when your not expecting it, it happens :)

Shaele, glad your harmony tests came back fine and bub is healthy. Sorry you couldn't find out the gender. Hopefully the time flys by for you.

Rose, I hope your 2nd tri energy comes in soon and that your nausea isn't too bad and settles soon for you.


----------



## rose.

Your BD pattern is similar to mine the month I conceived. We tried so hard other months and nothing, then all of a sudden it just worked with much less effort! I am so happy for you :)


----------



## slammerkin

Yayyyy congrats babydoll! 

Aw man I can't imagine not being able to know the sex after being all prepared to find out! Bummer shaele, but definitely good that everything else was fine.

Told my parents and one sister this weekend since I saw them on Father's Day. They're excited. This will almost certainly be the last grandchild. 

DH and Dd were sick with a cold and DH took Friday off work. DH didn't come to my parents' on Sunday because he was supposed to work, but then he went for wings before work and the battery in the car died so he had to deal with getting roadside assistance and taking the car to the shop, so he ended up not working anyway. Boo. At least it was a quick fix today - just replacing the battery.


----------



## hunni12

congrats babydoll

and omg rose you are already 14w!!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Thanks Slammer and Hunni. 

Rose, thanks. We're not ones for dtd just because it's fertile week, so it just kinda happend that way which was nice but it also helped that my vitamins made me really in the mood that week lol. I was a bit scared that those 2 days that we missed was going to hinder it though.

Slammer, not good about your car battery. But at least of all the things to break on a car that ones not as expensive as others. I hope your DH and DD are feeling better soon.

Afm, I got some more FRERS today and will do one this afternoon. But in the mean time here's my IC progression from 9 DPO to 10 DPO. The top is 10 DPO, middle 9 DPO and bottom is an OPK. I'm going to tell DH this afternoon I think..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BabyDoll007

Did a FRER with 2 hour hold at 10 DPO. 
I also put it in a box and wrapped it up and gave it to DH saying that I got us an early birthday present (our birthdays are 8th and 16th of March and I'm due 4th of March going by LMP) 

He's super excited and happy as I expected. His reaction was "No way!!"
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rose.

Yippee :D looks like everything is progressing nicely!!

Slammer sorry about the car - hope your family get better soon.

Yes hunni it's flying by - I am thinking about announcement ideas. We have now told most important people so it's almost time to announce on Facebook. I want to do something that involves DS but also Christmas, as this one is due so close to Christmas. 

Velathria how are you doing? X


----------



## slammerkin

Oooh, that FRER is super positive babydoll! 

10 weeks today! Appt on Thurs. Hoping they try to find the heartbeat on doppler, but I dunno if they will. Will be super bummed if not. Belly is getting hard to hide at work, so I really need to spill the beans soon. I told my manager last week, but that's it so far.


----------



## BSelck24

Rose- happy 14 weeks already!

Slammer - happy 10 weeks!! I'm sure they will look for the heartbeat next week!

Babydoll- great FRER and what a nice surprise for your hubby! Love it!

As for me, still on vacation visiting my parents and thank God because I have been sooo nauseous!! I'm still eating so that's good, but my menu has been dwindling as nothing sounds appealing! So thankful for my parents helping out with my son and having the ability to rest!


----------



## rose.

Glad your parents are around to help you out BSelck. The early days are the hardest. I still have my moments but generally I have a bit more energy now and I don't feel constantly sick like before. Hopefully it doesn't last long for you!

We announced on Facebook last night. It's made it all more exciting and more real. DH mentioned that we should do it last night so I'm quite pleased because I've been trying not to talk about the baby much to him for the last few weeks as he was struggling to get his head around it. I am hoping he is finally starting to get a bit excited :)


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats on announcing rose! Definitely hope that means DH is getting more excited. :)

DH and I had sex for the first time in probably 5 weeks last night. It was ok, lol. We only did it a handful of times with DD as well. Anyone else just not really "doing it" these days?


----------



## slammerkin

Are you feeling movement yet rose?


----------



## BSelck24

Rose- congrats on the Facebook announcement! I agree- huge step!! Lol it's now real!! Lol and glad your hubby decided on it! Even with my DH I try not to talk about too much baby stuff (which is why I come on here!) because he just doesn't get the first trimester and the sickness!! I think he's a see it to believe it kind of guy when it comes to babies- and he needs to see a big belly!

Slammer- me!! I'm too scared to have sex! I think we have maybe done it 2-3 times since I got my BFP lol :haha:


----------



## Shaele

yay rose! im so glad for your announcement and the fact that dh suggested it. i really hope that means hes getting excited. 

bselck yes my husband is same...he feels bad when i dont feel well but other than that hes clueless how to react and really doesnt understand just how much it can suck.

slammerkin yeah not really been feeling the sex act lately. im not afraid of him hurting the baby its just it is not comfortable. we did it a few times but lately sorry for images when hes uh yanno...thrusting...its like pushing baby and all that comes with baby up into my lungs and its hard to breathe. ive already got enough pressure from my own organs pushing upwards to accommodate the ever growing bean. so i dunno...he gets sad but what am i gonna do? if im not enjoying it...meh. 

we are starting a transition for dd...going to switch her over to a bed instead of crib and a floor mat if shes downstairs or her bed if upstairs for naps instead of the pack and play. need to get her used to that before new baby arrives. im nervous. but its for her own good. shes starting to climb out of pack and play so we decided its time. sigh. lol.


----------



## rose.

Slammer we don't do it much. I just don't have the energy and DH hasn't been that bothered recently I think he's tired too. We did last night though, I try to make the effort to initiate it every now and again! He apologised today for being an idiot since I got pregnant so hopefully things are going to be much better from now on :)

I've felt a few little flutters :D


----------



## slammerkin

I had my appt and the OB almost didn't find the heartbeat, but she did in the end after a minute. It was faint, but enough to register 172 on the Doppler. So yay! Scheduled my NT scan for two weeks from now. :)


----------



## rose.

Exciting!! I haven't had mine checked with a Doppler yet. The midwife isn't seeing me again until 16 weeks I guess she will try then.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Congrats on the Facebook announcement Rose! I loved that part with ds. How did you do it? I'm also glad that your DH initiated it and sounds like he's getting a bit more excited and how exciting you've felt some flutters!

Glad to hear that your midwife appointment went well slammerkin and that you got to hear the heart beat. 

Shaele, hopefully your DH is understanding to the limited BD as your changing to accommodate the growing bean. I too have been off BD as I've been too nauseous to even think about it. 

Bselk, how are you going? Are you still on vacation at your parents?

Afm; AF is due today and so far nothing :haha: I've been quite a bit nauseous this week but I think it's settling down since I started my prenatals. I've definitely been super tired and exhausted all the time. I have a bit of cramping which worries me at times and my morning tests don't seem to be as dark as afternoon ones. I have an appointment with the doctor tomorrow to confirm it and get bloods so fx for some good numbers!


----------



## BSelck24

slammerkin said:


> I had my appt and the OB almost didn't find the heartbeat, but she did in the end after a minute. It was faint, but enough to register 172 on the Doppler. So yay! Scheduled my NT scan for two weeks from now. :)

Awesome Slammer!! It is so scary when they can't find the heartbeat at first! 



BabyDoll007 said:


> Congrats on the Facebook announcement Rose! I loved that part with ds. How did you do it? I'm also glad that your DH initiated it and sounds like he's getting a bit more excited and how exciting you've felt some flutters!
> 
> Glad to hear that your midwife appointment went well slammerkin and that you got to hear the heart beat.
> 
> Shaele, hopefully your DH is understanding to the limited BD as your changing to accommodate the growing bean. I too have been off BD as I've been too nauseous to even think about it.
> 
> Bselk, how are you going? Are you still on vacation at your parents?
> 
> Afm; AF is due today and so far nothing :haha: I've been quite a bit nauseous this week but I think it's settling down since I started my prenatals. I've definitely been super tired and exhausted all the time. I have a bit of cramping which worries me at times and my morning tests don't seem to be as dark as afternoon ones. I have an appointment with the doctor tomorrow to confirm it and get bloods so fx for some good numbers!

How exciting Babydoll! My tests were always darker in the afternoon too- can't wait to hear how tomorrow goes! 

As for me, yes I'm still on vacation with my parents but only because the flights back home have been so full and we fly stand-by so we need to find one that works for us! Traveling with kids is so different! Hoping to get home by tomorrow :) definitely thankful for my time here and it is making my time go by quickly to my appt next week!


----------



## rose.

We just filmed DS saying 'mummy has a baby in her tummy and I'm going to be a big brother!' 

Yay it's Friday! Does anyone have much planned for the weekend?


----------



## slammerkin

Aww cute rose!! That sounds like a good announcement idea actually if you hadn't done it already. :)

BSelck we get standby tickets when we travel to Ireland since his dad used to work for Aer Lingus, but we can only get two tickets that way, so last trip we booked my ticket as regular full fair, and he and DD were standby, so there was a chance I'd have to fly without them, but we were lucky to get on both flights all together. :) Wow, what a run-on sentence I just wrote!

Nothing too exciting this weekend. DD and I are going to a "tea party"/picnic play date tomorrow, but that's the only real plan. Might try to go to the pool too.


----------



## slammerkin

Shaele, are you feeling movement? I might be cray-cray. I have felt a few little pops/flutters right where the OB found the heart beat yesterday, just above my pubic bone. I don't want to be a crazy woman confusing gas for baby movement, haha, but I'm not convinced it's gas. This would be so early for movement really. Time will tell I guess. I wasn't 100% sure about feeling DD's movement until 19 weeks when she gave me a good solid kick.


----------



## Velathria

Wow I can't believe all you ladies are pregnant now xD 
Wish I could join you. I'm so happy for all of you. ^^ 
Slammer 10 weeks isn't too early.. I thought I felt it pretty early too. It was like slight popcorn popping feeling and I've had gas and it Def didn't feel like it. 
So could've been but just slightly. ;)

So really feeling positive this month even after the ruptured cyst.. I have been really exhausted and my boobs really hurt this time around.. and it's just this feeling.. can't describe it. I think I'm gonna test tomorrow morning. 

Hope I'm not wrong again.. :(


----------



## rose.

Slammer I definitely think it's possible. I'm sure I've been feeling the odd movement for a good few weeks. :)

Velathria so excited for you to test!! Hope it's your month :D


----------



## Velathria

me too XD so much :) i think i'd break down and cry if i am XD XD


----------



## BabyDoll007

Very cute announcement Rose.

Bselk, hopefully you get home when you want to and can't believe your appointment is next week. 

Slammerkin that tea party sounds lovely. Hope you have a great time. Also think it's possible you could be feeling small movements. I can't wait until I can!

Velathria, I hope this is your month. What cd/DPO are you now?

Afm, I have a dr's appointment in a couple of hours to get bloods drawn and then we're off to my grandmothers cent auction.


----------



## slammerkin

Velathria, all the positive thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Shaele

aww rose that's the most adorable thing ever! i wish my dd understood what was going on so we could do something similar (that and so she would stop climbing on my stomach ouch). does ds seem really excited about it?

velathria i am really hoping for you! it would be really great if you got your bfp because then i think we all will have and this will no longer be a ttc forum lol which is pretty amazing imo. are you feeling any symptoms?

slammerkin i don't think its too early for you to start feeling light movement. i had my nuchal translucency ultrasound last week and when she was moving the sensor bar thing across my abdomen and pushing it into the skin with a lot of pressure to get the baby to turn certain ways i could swear i felt baby move in coordination to when i saw him/her move on the screen. maybe it was my brain playing tricks on me but i don't think so. it was pretty cool because i didn't feel dd until much much MUCH later because i had an anterior placenta and due to her being my first...they say you can feel the second one a lot sooner so i think we are both right in our feelings! good luck with your NT!


----------



## BSelck24

Rose- that is so special!!

Velathria- I can't believe your already close to testing time again!! Praying for you and sending all of my positive thoughts your way!! :hugs:

I've really been struggling with this all day nausea (which doesn't surprise me as I'm sick every pregnancy) BUT this is the latest I've ever waited for a dr appt so I don't have my ever amazing Zofran yet and it's so hard! Anyone taking Zofran to help with their nausea? Or are you all past the sickness point?


----------



## rose.

Thanks Shaele, yes he is definitely excited! He talks about baby a lot and changes his mind daily about whether he wants a brother/sister. It will be nice once we know and can confirm to him.

BSelck I am still struggling with nausea at times but nowhere near as bad as in the first Tri. I didn't get any medication but at times I wish I had because it was so bad. Mainly the exhaustion is what I find most difficult now. If I take the dog for a walk for an hour in the morning it wipes me out for the rest of the day, it's a nightmare. I am falling asleep at my desk by 3pm!! I have been trying to get to bed earlyish but it doesn't help that I am waking a lot at night.


----------



## slammerkin

Nausea is easing up for me already, but it definitely wasn't as bad this time as with DD.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Bselk, I'm still really early and am already am struggling with nausea and have had to use maxolon (medication in Aus) to get through a work day. I am definitely feeling worse than I did with ds. With ds my sickness didn't hit until 6-7 weeks and I don't remember having fatigue. This time I can barely stay awake for more than 4 hours at a time but when night hits I'm up all night as I can't sleep :dohh:

Velathria, it'd be super neat if you got your BFP. We'd be close in gestation.


----------



## rose.

Velathria did you test? :D


----------



## BSelck24

Babydoll yes exactly!! Mornings are the worst for sickness for me but during the day it's just a dull constant nausea. Until night hits.... Then I cannot fall asleep I feel so sick! Just yesterday tried some new mints at night and they definitely helped! Glad you got your medicine though and I'm hoping to get mine Wednesday!


----------



## Velathria

No I couldn't. Thought I still had a test but I didn't :( 
But af was due today and nothing.. and my nipples are even more sore then ever.. did you guys notice stuff like that? I'm also super tired today. 
I Wanna go to the shop and get a test but at the same time I don't trust my instincts anymore... I've had it before where I was so sure and then AF came a day late or something like that. It's killing me and I just want to cry with all this frustration..


----------



## rose.

Yes, my sore boobs were the main difference the cycle I got my bfp! And they have been sore and sensitive ever since! Hoping it's a good sign for you too. I understand your frustration completely - it's so hard as you feel desperate to test but at the same time don't want to destroy the hope with a bfn. I used to feel the same every month :( I am really hoping its your month and you won't have to go through that again x


----------



## Velathria

I am also having extreme hot flashes... and I don't know I just feel like this is it. I am craving an oreo milkshake so so bad. . I am tasting it in my mouth.. and in my last pregnancy I used to have cravings like that. I just really really feel like it. Sucks that I couldn't use my bbt thermometer this time around cause then I could see my temps..


----------



## hunni12

Vel, sore nipples were a huge factor for me.


----------



## Velathria

I knew it. Because every other cycle they only hurt like when I pushed them from.the bottom and now it's just the nipples. . Oh more symptoms. ^^


----------



## slammerkin

I so hope this is it for you velathria!


----------



## hunni12

Mine were so bad it hurted if something slightly brushed them.

Good luck with testing vel


----------



## Shaele

yes same with me hunni...sore boobs/nips are STILL a problem for me but definitely were also an early sign. and hot flashes for me too! things are really looking very promising for you velathria! can't wait till you test and see!!

im also sorry to hear some of you are really struggling with nausea...i hope the meds will help =/ oh the things we women go through huh?


----------



## Shaele

hey i had something posted here and now its gone what gives????


----------



## Shaele

nm it was just my computer being dumb sorry all....


----------



## rose.

Velathria it sounds sooo promising!! Keeping everything crossed for you :D


----------



## BabyDoll007

Velathria, fx for you!! I too had/have really sore boobs. When will you test?

Afm, I had my blood taken today for my beta hcg numbers. I will get the results Wednesday.


----------



## BSelck24

Awesome Babydoll! Let us know how the betas go!

Velathria- thinking of you and your symptoms!! :happydance:


----------



## Velathria

Hey ladies.. so AF was supposed to be here on Sunday but nothing yet. I had some cramping yesterday but no AF. Nipples are still super sore to the touch. Had crazy cravings for ham yesterday and I hate ham... 

Super scared to test. I am now at CD 28 and well usually I have my AF on CD 25 or 26 but now I'm thinking maybe after the ruptured cyst that it's going back to the 28 or 29 cycle I used to have.

I really wanna test but then when it's bfn I'm gonna be so disappointed.. I'm gonna see if it comes sometime today and if AF doesn't show then I'll test tonight and tomorrow morning. Got tests now so ready to do it and super scared. 

Some have testing addiction.. I wonder if I'm the only one that has testing phobia?


----------



## rose.

Eek I'm so excited for you!! I felt like that when I got pregnant with DS. Every other
Month I tested early and was disappointed but that month I didn't test until 3 days after AF was due and it was still a massive shock when it was positive. Good luck :)


----------



## Velathria

I tested with IC's and i got a BFP!!! A faint one but it's pink and it's there!!! Omg I'm so happy!!!!


----------



## hunni12

I could cry vel!!!!

It is so amazing we all have our bfps!!!!!!!

I'm at my high risk appt lol but I'm about to cry. Now you know we want to see the test :)


----------



## BSelck24

Shut up!! Velathria serious!!? Omg yes!! Show us your tests!!


----------



## Velathria

Yes yes :) it so is. XD :happydance: I just want to scream and tell everyone xD 

Waah just tried attaching it but it said file is too large...


----------



## rose.

Massive congratulations I am so happy for you :D


----------



## Velathria

ok i have the pics up now.. had to wait till i got on the pc. :) so the IC is the one i did earlier today and then the clearblue shows its def a pos :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







13530761_1133083123418427_907950337_n.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 8









13535664_1133095183417221_101891347_n.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rose.

Lovely lines, definitely bfp!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Velathria

Getting doctor appt tomorrow. Can't wait to find out more!!! ^^ we are all excited. :) 

We should all make a pregnancy thread over at the pregnancy forum xD


----------



## BabyDoll007

Woohoo!!! YAY Velathria!!! Congrats hun!! I'm super happy for you! And our due dates are going to be close! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Velathria

When are your due dates? Mine says the 8th of March :)


----------



## Shaele

yayyy yay!!!!!! congrats velathria!!! this is so awesome each of us got our bfp! so glad I made this thread lol.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Velathria, my due date is the 4th of March. The 8th is my Birthday


----------



## rose.

March is a lovely time to have a baby. I had DS in March and by the time we felt up to going out and about, the weather was getting nicer and all the flowers were out etc. I am not sure if the seasons are the same where you are - will it be spring time like it is here?


----------



## Velathria

Yeah it will be. :) can't wait. My son is already telling people that he has a baby sister xD crazy little ones xD 

I couldn't sleep last night with the excitement of it :)


----------



## BabyDoll007

I got my Beta HCG back today and at 4w2d it was 460!! With ds at the same time they were only 180. So super happy! They did more bloods today but I'm not sure if the HCG was included as my dr was very happy with it.


----------



## slammerkin

Yay!!! Congrats velathria!! This thread has some serious positive magic to it!


----------



## slammerkin

Hunni, sorry if I missed it, but why are you high risk?

How's everyone doing with weight gain? It's not really something I worry about, but I'm feeling good about the fact that I've gained less so far than I did last time. I gained 8 lbs in the first 8 weeks with DD. Now at 11 weeks, I'm only up 6 lbs so far. :) I gained 38 lbs with DD, which was kind of a lot for someone starting at 108. But it fell off pretty quick, thankfully.


----------



## Shaele

Oh wow 108lbs slammerkin...I don't think even if I stopped eating I'd ever weight that little lol. naw I'm a bit on the larger side so right now since I'm pregnant I'm actually losing weight...the extra calories being burned from supporting a baby plus not being able to or even wanting to eat that much I've either lost or stayed the same. but I have reserves lol and with dd it was the same in the beginning...losing that is...but I ended up gaining around 60 lbs which was really scary to me because they told me from the beginning to not gain a lot so I did my best...I wasn't eating a lot and it was healthy.near the end where I had to go to see doc every week I was gaining like 10lbs each time and I was crying to her telling her I dunno why this is happening I swore I was doing good at home and she's like calm down I know....this is just water retention. and it was. I swelled up so much I couldn't wear shoes or any jewelry. it was the start of me getting pre eclampsia so technically the weight gain was really out of my control. plus instantly after I had dd I lost all 60lbs. it was really neat. people who saw me the day before and then the day after we're making jokes saying hey skinny! so I'm pretty sure it will happen to me again but this time in the winter not being able to wear shoes....Guess I won't be leaving the house much.


----------



## BSelck24

Velathria said:


> ok i have the pics up now.. had to wait till i got on the pc. :) so the IC is the one i did earlier today and then the clearblue shows its def a pos :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Velathria! This is amazing!! Great lines! You definitely were smart to wait to test so you can have awesome lines like that!!


----------



## Velathria

we should change the name of this thread XD XD like come join and you will get pregnant XD 

It's crazy how we all got our bfp's :) Just came back from the doc to get blood taken and the urine test. 

Will know how my lvls are on friday :) she also put me down as possibly having twins as me and DH have twins on both sides and i was pregnant with twins the first time around.. sadly lost one. 

It was amazing!! She was like "looks like we don't need that Fertility Specialist appt anymore" :rofl: 

maybe my body needed stress and pressure like yours shaele :D i was worried i might have to get my tubes cleared up or something else checked. I just can't believe it finally happened :D i knew it thought. 

Have any of you had any funny meltdowns? I did the other day when i was cleaning dishes XD i was cleaning a spoon with noodles on it and they didn't want to come off so i just started crying :rofl: It was the funniest thing to my dh. Oh and how awesome is it to have your MIL come over and cry with you because its positive :D


----------



## rose.

I am not sure about weight gain - I don't like to weigh myself :haha: my clothes fit though except for being uncomfortable around the tummy. so I think I have probably only put on a little bit for now. I lost all my baby weight within a few months with DS due to breastfeeding I'm hoping I'm so lucky again this time!!

Velathria my emotions have been haywire since I got pregnant. One minute I'm excited the next emotional and exhausted - the little things get to me.


----------



## slammerkin

Shaele, I hate the pressure put on women about how much/little they gain. I really don't think there's much we can do to influence how much we gain. I feel like your body is just going to do what it needs to. I mean, obviously eating a load of sugary junk is bad, but if you're eating reasonably, then it just is what it is. Like I can't imagine not eating during the nausea stage. My body insists I eat CONSTANTLY to keep the nausea under control. I think since I'm thin to start with my body's like "hey girl, pack on some pounds so baby can get some nourishment!" But if your body is keeping you away from food, then that's how your body wants to do it. 

Rose, that's crazy that you can still fit your clothes at 15 weeks! I can't button anything. Using those stretchy belly band things to hold my pre-preg pants up all the time now.

Velathria, we should charge admission to this thread, lol! $10 and you can avoid seeing a specialist doctor! I haven't really had any of the overly-emotional symptoms a lot of women seem to have. I don't think I had them with DD either. But it's totally understandable!


----------



## Velathria

My emotions weren't like this with DS. I was normal just nauseous all the time but this time no nausea but very dizzy and emotional. And i hope it goes like last time. I lost like 17 pounds at the beginning last time. And all together i only gained 26 pounds.. so not too bad, and most of it i lost pretty fast due to breastfeeding and walking alot. :) 

I am so so tired today... and have any of you had like stretching pains down there so early... Like i can't lay on my side or walk for long, its so painful and uncomfortable. I don't remember having it so early. This is so fun though.. i don't care. i am embracing all these symptoms because it means i'm pregnant :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## rose.

I haven't been wearing my jeans - just stretchy leggings. I do have a couple of pairs of maternity shorts that I've been wearing too.

Yes Velathria I had a lot of stretchy pains at the beginning. sometimes they come and go now. I guess it's common to have them earlier in your second pregnancy as everything is a little bit stretched already so your muscles know what they've got to do.

It's so nice that we are all pregnant :cloud9:


----------



## Velathria

ok maybe it was because we were walking alot today. XD I know right?? I can't believe that everyone on this thread finally got it :yippee: 

I am wearing stretchy leggings too XD they are just so comfortable.. i'm super bloated so normal jeans not fitting much. And its not helping that my MIL is bringing food over like crazy XD she is in the middle of baking me apple pie. :rofl: she is wonderful though. 

Have any of you told your parents yet? I have this great idea. Because it's fathers day here and i told my dad i already bought him something, so we are going to go and get something related to them being grandparents and then put it in the box and let them know that his present is coming :) i think that's a cool idea. They will not be expecting that present :D


----------



## slammerkin

I has stretchy feelings early on too, but they eased off for a few weeks after that. Random pains now.


----------



## Shaele

haha velathria and slammerkin yes a charge to join this group! we have baby dust powers. i just remembered though what about mod19? i haven't seen her on here in a while. and yes vel! maybe your body needed to be threatened like mine did lol! funny how that happens...whatever works though. 
i also think that is a wonderful way to announce your pregnancy. fathers day was a few weeks ago here but i think i told mine on mothers day which is basically same thing but for moms...so i get it. it's a really nice day to do it. what do you think you'll get him? 
anyway i am an emotional wreck so im right there with you. course i am usually an emotional person anyway but being pregnant intensifies it all. dh doesn't help either. he's kind of one of those oblivious men who "don't think" to clean up their mess when they are done...i feel like i've complained about this before lol...and so that just leaves me with extra work to do and i have enough with dd. and it's all just little things that add up...like he leaves his soda can in the living room. doesn't throw away trash after he opens something up. when i put something that needs to go upstairs on the stairs he just steps over it instead of bringing it up for me...crap like that and every now and then i just break down over it. because i tell him time and time again and he still doesn't do anything! UGH. and im already frustrated enough with having to be with dd all day which don't get me wrong i love doing but im sure im not that only one who gets overwhelmed by their child. so mostly i get frustrated easier and then i cry because im so frustrated but still annoying. i hope the emotions ease up for you soon! I'm still waiting for my energy to come back...14 weeks now it's time...at least nausea has eased up. 

rose you are very lucky you still are able to fit in your clothes. I've had to already retire my normal stuff and im in some maternity tops. I wear stretchy bottoms so thats all good...when pregnant with dd i actually didn't need to even get maternity bottoms...the stretchy pants worked great. just needed tops. saved me some money. hoping it works that way again this time. Although I do have a wedding to go to in November...I'm like great...gonna have to find a dress when i'm 8 months pregnant that should be a blast...

slammerkin i like the way you think on the weight issue. i totally agree it's mostly out of your hands and like me it stresses women out way too much when things start going against what they are told by their doctor. i also want to try breastfeeding this time around and i heard that helps with weight loss after birth too right? i recently had to find a new obstetrician because mine is retiring and he never mentioned once about how much i weigh vs how much i should gain and that really really really made me happy. he said i was doing a beautiful job esp since i had everything scheduled and all tests done up to date by the time i had met with him. he was very impressed with how i was taking care of things so i think i did a good job in finding a new doctor. i was a bit nervous about going to a male doctor but after having dd and everyone see me at my most vulnerable i kind of let my morals slide. i mean im sure i don't have anything he hasn't seen before.


----------



## rose.

It's funny as they don't really do much with weight here. When I had my scan I had to be weighed and my height taken to calculate BMI but nobody told me off for being a bit overweight or told me I needed to try not to gain too much. I don't even remember them weighing me after that when I was pregnant with DS. 
I found that breastfeeding was a wonder for losing the pregnancy weight. It uses so many calories!

Mm apple pie. I love apple pie, at the moment I'm really struggling with acidic fruit though - yesterday I ate an orange and an hour later I was sick, it was awful so bitter and disgusting when it came back up :ew: so I'm trying to stick to more neutral fruits.


----------



## Velathria

I had that with DS. I used to crave orange juice but I'd get such bad acid reflux. I hated it.
And breast feeding Def helps with it. I think it's generally amazing. I might get a pump though too because dh really wants to feed at night too and wants to have that connection and I want to breastfeed so I think that's a good compromise. :)

Shaele I have no idea. But yesterday I thought we'd get a picture frame and put something in it. I am gonna go check this gift store out we have in town. They have stuff like that. 

And I feel like I need maternity clothes right now already xD I am so bloated down there. Were any of you so big at the beginning. Maybe it'll die down a bit after a while. 

Any of you already have names?


----------



## rose.

Yes I was super bloated at the beginning, from about 4 weeks I was probably as big as I am now!! But now it's more of a bump and not just bloat.

We have a girls name but no boys names. Hopefully we will know which we are having next month so we can really start to discuss names after that.


----------



## hunni12

So who is next to find out gender?


----------



## Velathria

I'd say rose right? Can't wait to know what we have :) but first the 12 week scan. Which is still so long away... :(


----------



## rose.

Mine is 2nd Aug :D


----------



## Shaele

August 15 for me! darn you harmony test for failing lol.


----------



## hunni12

Ahhh I can't wait for Aug!! I'll be in the 3rd tri


----------



## BSelck24

Had my first scan guys!! Everything went well! We saw a heartbeat of 168bpm and the baby was measuring exactly to my dates :) EDD February 7th, 2017!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rose.

Congrats BSelck that's great :D


----------



## slammerkin

Yay, congrats bselck! I feel like your pregnancy is going faster than mine, lol. I keep thinking you're like 5 weeks still!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Yay!! BSelk! Such great news! I hope my wait goes as fast as yours seemed to :)


----------



## Velathria

i can't wait for our first scan... i want to see it. :D scan pic is so cute... <3 congrats that everything is looking good ;) 

so tiredness is kicking in now and slight nausea at everything i smell.. not really hungry at all... all i want to do is sleep.:sleep:

could barely get out of bed this morning... DS kept jumping on the bed telling me get up XD and omg my coffee is so disgusting to me now... and i love my coffee in the morning...:cry: how are all you doing? 

btw how did you guys approach the whole :sex: at the beginning? My DH is super scared that he will hurt the baby or that it might be too much for me.. and i don't know because last pregnancy i had a miscarriage with the twin to my DS and i had bleeding ofc... 

what do you guys think?


----------



## Velathria

Got blood results back and levels are 285. Is that good?


----------



## rose.

We didn't BD much as I wasn't really in the mood and luckily DH was tired too! We now occasionally do it but it's quite uncomfortable. I just used to do things for him if he felt like it, since I didn't really feel in the mood at all :haha:

I am not sure about the blood results as I've never had mine done. Sure all is fine though or they'd have let you know!


----------



## Velathria

Ok thanks :) yeah we said that we'll take it slow :)


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks guys! I'm glad it's feeling fast to you all! Lol I guess being on vacation helped and now that I've had my scan I do feel a lot better! I know I'm not out of the dark yet but I've been keeping my feet up as much as possible and staying positive!! 

Ready to find out the gender already lol


----------



## BSelck24

Velathria I just have missed your newest post!

I never had beta blood draws done so I think you're good but nothing to compare it too!

But as far as the BD goes... My DH isn't afraid at all, it's me who's paranoid! I don't want to do anything that would push a miscarriage! I get so scared with my background that anything could set it off! But I know that's not true and I try to keep up with the BD occasionally, just not as often as were used to lol :haha:


----------



## BabyDoll007

Velathria every pregnancy is different and I don't believe that the one single beta HCG show if everything is perfect. You need at least 2 to make sure it's rising properly. With ds, my levels were 180 at 4weeks 2 days and this time my levels were 460 at 4weeks 2 days. If your worried ask your doctor for another lot of bloods.
We're not bd'ing as I'm too scared to and just not in the mood. When I am in the mood and not ready to pass out from fatigue. 

Does anyone have a fetal Doppler? I have one from ds and am curious to what the earliest I could find the HB since all of my apps say the heart starts beating at 5 weeks.


----------



## rose.

I had a Doppler last time baby doll, but it's broken and I haven't replaced it. I am not sure if I will or not. I definitely don't think it's worth trying until at least 12 weeks as until then it's very difficult if not impossible to hear baby from the outside, and if you can't find it you'll probably panic. I think I started using mine after around 14 weeks with DS and it took ages to find the HB. I think by about 16 weeks I could find it regularly.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Oh no rose. I know they can be hard to find but I found ds at 7 weeks so am curious but like you said, wouldn't want to worry myself for no reason. I didn't use it much with ds, just a few times before I could feel him move regularly. :)


----------



## rose.

Wow at 7 weeks! What Doppler do you have? It must be much better than mine. It shouldn't be long before you can hear your LO then!


----------



## BabyDoll007

Rose it's this one. I've been told it's better than most that the hospitals use around me. I got it from a garage sale for $20 from a nurse who had just gotten out of midwifery. At the time I didn't realize how good it was just thought it was a bargain but I did some research and asked my midwife I had with ds and found out that way :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rose.

Bargain! :)


----------



## slammerkin

How was everyone's weekend? DH had a rare Saturday off and we went to a fireworks show nearby, which was good. Yesterday we went to an indoor play space that has a bunch of bounce houses and then got BBQ. DD had a great time. 

I'm having an emotional time about weaning DD. We haven't nursed in over a week. I was encouraging it because I don't enjoy it now that I'm pregnant, and I wanted to wean her before the new baby comes. But now that we're here I'm quite sad to see that part of our relationship be over. It's been such a central part of my mothering. Had a good few cries over it this weekend. :(


----------



## Shaele

hey slammerkin! we had a good weekend. got to see some fireworks last night with friends. pretty good show this year. and went to a BBQ on Sunday with other friends. was nice to see everyone. glad to hear you enjoyed yours. luckily dh is also off today and is coming with me to my doc app. probaby will just hear heartbeat today I don't think I'm due for any scans. but I am excited regardless. 

I am sorry you are having an emotional time trying to wean dd. I didn't breast feed last time so I can't really give any suggestions but I support you! and I wish you much luck. I can imagine the bond it created is very strong which is one reason I want to try it with baby 2. but I can also see your points....I know my boobs are really sore I can't imagine anyone nursing on them I give you props for continuing it this long I to your second pregnancy! plus when baby 2 comes it will be way too taxing for you to be nursing 2 esp most likely at different times of the day. you can do it!!


----------



## BSelck24

Slammer- sorry you're going through the emotional roller coaster of weaning! At least she will be ready for baby #2!

Shaele- hope you have a great appt today and get to hear that heartbeat with your hubby!

We had a great 4th of July weekend too! We went to my cousins cabin on Sunday and got to watch fireworks from their boat, then we went to my old hometown yesterday for the parade, carnival and fireworks. They had a ton of great food trucks and we even snuck in some swimming at a friends house in between! My brother in law and his family were in town on Friday and Saturday and they have 3 boys so we were super busy with them!

My son managed to stay awake for the fireworks but fell asleep half way through! :haha: no idea hoe he managed that with it sounding like gunfire right next to us!!

As for me, my sickness has been coming and going a bit more often which is a nice break from the constant nausea I was having. Don't know if it's because I've been busy or what but I do notice i HAVE TO eat or I will do nothing all day and feel horrible. Nothing smells good or is appealing, but as long as I force myself to eat, im OK for a bit.

Hope everyone is doing great! :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Glad you all had a lovely 4th July weekend :)

We had a lazy one as DH was working away, so DS and I went to a bbq, watched DVDs and generally chilled out. It was nice! I am feeling super exhausted today so we have been having a similarly lazy day today. DH has had the day off so it's nice to have someone else around.


----------



## Shaele

we got a scan and heartbeat at last doc visit! was really cool to see baby moving around. i swear i can feel the movements. i hope that every time i go to doc i get a scan instead of just a doppler!!! 

hope everyone else is doing well. there is a moth flying around the lamp next to me freaking me out. it's buzzing as it flies so i keep thinking it's something more scary. sorry random. 

so some annoying crap has been happening to me lately. i've been dealing with my credit card being stolen for the past few months and even though as soon as i found out it was being used by other people not me i cancelled it but people are STILL trying to use it! i got a few notifications in the mail yesterday from FedEx saying that i made an account with them (which i did not) and that i have all these shipping charges that i have to pay because when they tried using the credit card it wouldn't go through. (obviously because i cancelled it!) but anyway i was looking through all the charges and people in tons of different states were getting stuff shipped from "me". i don't even know people in other states really. anyway i called up the company to explain and they were like yeah we expected fraud as soon as the card wasn't working (because why would anyone make an account and then use a card that is closed). so im not responsible for any of the charges but people still received their crap whatever they bought. sometimes i hate the human race...


----------



## slammerkin

Ugh, that sounds super annoying Shaele. I hope nothing else crops up related to that credit card for you! Random, but I was just listening to an episode of This American Life a few days ago where this girl kept seemingly having her identity and account info stolen again and again even after closing accounts/changing banks repeatedly - turned out it was her boyfriend all along who was stealing her money for, like, 2 years. Crazy! 

Have my NT scan in a couple hours!


----------



## slammerkin

Everything looked good at the NT scan. :)

My appointment was largely ruined though by the insurance discussion with the receptionist that preceded it. I'm on the hook for a $1,000 deductible that has to be paid by December. Oh, and my deductible is for the calendar year, so since I'm due in January, I'll be on the hook for another $1,000 after the new year. This on top of the $15,000 per year in PREMIUMS I'm paying for my little family of three that only ever goes to the doctor for routine visits. I'm so pissed off at health care in this backwards-ass country. It's criminal. Why can't we have a proper single payer system like the UK and Canada? SO ANGRY. I was crying during the scan because I was so angry about the insurance stuff.


----------



## BSelck24

OH Shaele- so sorry for the annoying credit card fraud!! But yay for the great unexpected scan! Was secretly laughing to myself about the random moth comment lol

Slammer- agreed, healthcare deductibles and premiums are ridiculous! Sorry that ruined your scan but so happy u got to see baby again and everything was great!

On a lighter note, I finally downloaded one of those new updated tickers that tracks your pregnancy through more real life food and cravings versus size of the baby during each gestational week. It's a much better perspective for me! Loving it... Baby is a tater tot this week lol :haha:


----------



## Shaele

hey all! 

aww slammerkin yes those copays and other sneaky fees are definitely evil. it's really too bad that had to bring negative energy to something that should just bring joy. i wish health care was just free for everyone. i remember being pregnant with dd and since i have a negative blood type and dh has a positive i needed to get a shot that would protect my baby from my own body attacking it as a foreign and potentially dangerous object. (i'll also need to get it again for this new baby) but anyway the insurance wouldn't pay for it! im like seriously? i told them on the phone how can it not be covered when it puts the baby at risk? come to find out they weren't covering it because we were trying to get it through pharmacy when it needed to be put under medical but you think they would tell me that? no i had to find out for myself...always trying to make money. it's a shame. i am super glad everything looked good on the scan though. that's always good news!

bselck- omg i love your new ticker. a tater tot how cute! i can't believe how fast we are all coming along...i looked at your other tracker and was like omg she's 9 weeks already! you now officially have a fetus lol. how's the nausea? few more weeks and it should ease up!


----------



## BSelck24

Omg Shaele that is crazy!! It's like I'm sorry I have to get a shot that will protect my baby!

Going by crazy quick these days with being so busy but still super nauseous :( hopefully just a couple of more weeks of sickness! My high risk clinic called and booked my first appt for July 25th so I will let you all know how that goes too.

Talk to u all soon!! :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Sorry about the insurance situation girls. We are lucky to have the NHS here. It's not always fantastic and there are lots of things that aren't covered but at least all the basic scans midwife appointments etc are free. we pay a lot of tax and national insurance to cover it but I'm sure it's cheaper than if we had to have separate medical insurance.

I can't believe they'd say you have to pay for the anti D injections that's crazy!!

this pregnancy is flying by! We are just having some plans drawn up to hopefully extend our house to make room for our new arrival. It won't be done before baby comes as it takes months to get planning permission but it's something exciting to pass the time. I can't believe it's July already - before we know it, it will be Autumn and almost time for the babies to arrive :D


----------



## Velathria

Hey guys.. so I am now 5 and a half weeks and not really feeling much yet.. still sore boobs, breaking out in the face,occasional cramping and tightening and bloating but that's it. No nausea yet so thank god for that. Maybe I won't have it this time around ^^ 

I wish I were as far along as you guys. ... I wanna have my scan. Oh got a fetal doppler from a friend so can't wait to use it. ^^ 

Btw how are you on nuts and peanuts in general. MIL keeps saying that it's not ok while pregnant but I used to eat alot of nuts with my son and he didnt get any allergies. What do you guys think?


----------



## rose.

Official guidance in the Uk is to eat nuts as normal. I am eating lots of peanut butter on toast for breakfast but I am not a massive fan of actual nuts so that's all I've been eating really. Interestingly my brother has a severe peanut allergy and my mum said she ate tonnes of peanut butter when pregnant, however I am not allergic and the doctors don't think that would have had any effect, so I am not worried.

I would say that if you and your other half don't have allergies then go ahead and eat what you like :)


----------



## rose.

Oh - and the early weeks of this pregnancy went by so slowly but since about 8 weeks it seems to have gone in a flash!! Glad you're not feeling sick yet hopefully you'll be lucky and escape it, I've had it much longer than I did with DS :( although I'm ok now most of the time, as long as I don't go too long without a meal.


----------



## rose.

And another one from me - what is a tater tot??


----------



## Velathria

I thought so too. None of us has allergies so it should be fine. I'm going to ask my doctor just in case but she only told me that I can't eat raw fish or meat, no soft cheese like camembert and that was pretty much it. You'd think she would've said something about nuts..


So did you have any more symptoms at 5 weeks? I just remember feeling so much more tired with DS and I had such bad headaches... can't wait for the first scan to feel better and not worry


----------



## hunni12

Rose this is a gator. Kinda similar to French fries

I cannot believe tomorrow I will be at the halfway mark
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-07-09-09-49-47.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BSelck24

Lol Rose- I love when something is foreign to you! Tater tots are so good! It's pretty much like fried potato but they're good!

Hunni- early congrats on reaching half way!

Velathria I have never heard anything about nuts- in fact I've been encouraged to eat them for protein! So I think you're good to go!


----------



## Shaele

lol i too love when things are foreign to you rose. id describe a tater tot as like...hmm...chopped up potato...maybe like hashbrowns...all mushed together into a small cylinder like shape. the outside is crispy and browned from frying. they are quite tasty. 

velathria- ive never heard eating nuts while pregnant causes allergies but im also not a doctor. i think youll be fine. im a believer in exposing kids to things early as possible to prevent allergies actually....get their bodies to produce a good immune system. but maybe thats just cause no one in my family seems to have allergies instead. hope the nausea keeps staying away for you! my face broke out with dd but has been really nice with this pregnancy. crazy how it can be different from person to person and from pregnancy to pregnancy in same person! dont worry by 8 weeks days will seem to go by quicker. i think by then the new excitement of a positive hpt has worn off and youre just stuck waiting so you kind of push it aside most of the day. 

hunni thats amazing! half way already wow. congrats! cant wait until i can say the same.


----------



## slammerkin

Yeah I've never heard anything about nuts in pregnancy either. 

My symptoms didn't really start until 6 weeks I think.


----------



## Velathria

So laying here and going for a scan tomorrow cause I started bleeding today and have black clots coming out... but no cramping or anything. Doc put me on bed rest and got me scheduled for a scan tomorrow... 

Hope everytime is ok.. I'm so worried. .. :(


----------



## rose.

Velathria thinking of you :hugs: I am keeping everything crossed that it's just some random bleeding and will resolve itself, like mine. I was very worried at the time (had a couple of clots and light bleeding) and it turned out to be nothing so I am hoping it will be the same for you. Take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Shaele

Oh no velathria! think positive I'm sure you are just fine and like rose said maybe it means nothing. hoping you are taking it easy and not worrying too much. it doesn't help things anyway even though I know easier said than done....keep us updated on how you are doing!


----------



## slammerkin

Sending positive thoughts your way Velathria! Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Hey Velathria have you had the scan yet? Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## BabyDoll007

:hi: sorry I've been MIA the past few days. I've been busy getting ready for ds's birthday yesterday. He had a great day doing lots of things he loves including his swimming lesson (first one where it was just the instructor another child and him), we took him to the arcade where he won enough tickets for 2 plush toys. He was super spoilt with presents as well. My MIL bought him his own iPad!! Today we're off to Australia Zoo. It'll be ds's first zoo.


Velathria, I'm so sorry to hear! I'm hoping you've had the scan done and everything is fine like Rose said.


----------



## BSelck24

Velathria- so sorry! Thinking of you! Let us know how the scan goes!

Babydoll- so glad your DS had a great birthday! When is your next scan?


----------



## BabyDoll007

BSelk; my first scan is this Thursday. 

Oh and I forgot to write in my previous post. Here in Australia tater tots are called "potato gems".


----------



## BSelck24

BabyDoll007 said:


> BSelk; my first scan is this Thursday.
> 
> Oh and I forgot to write in my previous post. Here in Australia tater tots are called "potato gems".

Potato gems!!! I love it! 

Yay can't wait for Thursday!


----------



## rose.

Glad your DS had a great birthday Babydoll :) looking forward to hearing about your scan!

I had an appointment with the midwife today, heard baby's HB - DS came too so it was nice for him to hear his brother/sister :) 

My favourite store has a sale starting from tomorrow and I've seen the preview and there are some gorgeous baby clothes! I am thinking I might order some girls bits and then if it's a boy return them. They're all 50% off RRP and I really love their clothes, there are loads of little summer dresses which I would love to buy just in case. If it's a boy and they won't return them, I'm sure I could sell them on eBay for pretty much what I paid for them.


----------



## slammerkin

Potato gems - omg, so much classier than tater tots, lol! Happy birthday to your DS - glad he had a great day!


----------



## hunni12

Gotta love potato gems lol. 

I'm worried about vel.

So someone broke in my car last night


----------



## pompeyvix

Hi girls

So I've not posted in here in forever. I was so worried about this symptom-less pregnancy, that I convinced myself I'd had a MMC. I kept off all boards apart from my journal and just felt like I couldn't bring myself to post myself here and the other group I'm on.

Anyway, to cut a long story short - all is good :) As soon as I saw the heartbeat and saw baby wriggling it's arms and legs, I just burst into tears out of pure relief and happiness. The only downside is that the sonographer was unable to accurately date the pregnancy or measure the fluid behind it's neck as baby was lying in the wrong position and wouldn't move despite several efforts. I was in there ages and had a really long scan - she really tried her best to get the measurements. I must have been in there about half an hour! I go back on 1st August for another dating scan and quad blood test. She provisionally dated me at 12 weeks 6 days as opposed 12 weeks 0 days. The baby seemed to be measuring ahead which is weird as I know when I ovulated. However, on the plus, I will be a whole week ahead and one step closer to my due date. I will have this confirmed on the 1st August. 

We told our daughter tonight even though we originally wanted to leave it to 20 weeks. But it is likely she is going to have to come to my 15 week scan because it's on a day I am not working and it's first thing in the morning so I'll have no childcare. She asked a few questions but was pretty chilled , bless her!

rose - yay for hearing the heartbeat. So special :) I take you have a Next VIP slot? I've booked one for Thursday and hoping to pick up some maternity clothes and newborn stuff.

Congratulations BabyDoll on your BFP! I am late to the party I know, but I have been reading :)

Vel - if you're reading this, I really hope everything is ok :hugs:

hunni - congrats on finding out you're expecting a girl! Sorry someone broke into your car last night, how awful :(

I feel sorry for you American ladies with the insurance faff and costs. The NHS here isn't fantastic, but it has always served me well and is free (to an extent). 

Glad all is going well BSelck, slammer and Shaele :)

ps - I love the sound of a tator tot, yum!


----------



## BSelck24

Oh Pompey! So good to hear from you and so good to hear everything is great with baby bean!

I totally understand all the worries no matter how many symptoms you have! Glad you told your daughter as now u can talk freely about the new baby and it will all become so much more real!

My baby is the size of a Ferrera Rocher chocolate today!! :haha: I just feel like this ticker is my comic relief during this pregnancy!! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## slammerkin

Glad to hear from you pompey! You're only a week behind me according to your ticker! 

All the baby updates from various websites and apps say I may experience increased sex drive this week. LOL. Yeah right. Poor DH. I have no interest. I'm gonna try to throw him a bone soon, but blahhhh. Sex just seems distasteful these days, heh. Plus I'm too damn tired.

We've told DD and she's as excited as a 2.5-year-old can really be since I don't think it's something she can fully understand. She will kiss my belly/the baby if prompted, which is sweet. :)


----------



## rose.

Pompey I'm so glad everything is ok! Nothing beats seeing that flickering HB on the first scan :) yes it's a next VIP slot - I've just ordered some bits, annoyingly lots of things I wanted were out of stock when I added them to basket (I so wish they'd delete the ones that aren't actually available!!) but I got some cute dresses leggings etc so fingers crossed I'll get to use them ;) glad your daughter is cool with it! I am sure she will get more excited as she gets more used to the idea. 

I love fererro rocher BSelck! I love them whizzed up in milkshake the most.

Slammer I'm still not interested in sex. I make the effort every week or two but sleep is so much more appealing right now!! That's sweet about your DD :)


----------



## rose.

I'm so sorry Velathria just seen your avatar - thinking of you and hoping that it won't be long before you have your beautiful rainbow :hugs:

I am off to the spa tomorrow with my mum - I can't wait! I booked it for a treat for her ages ago and it's finally time :D I am having a pregnancy massage and we get dinner etc. It starts at 5pm and finishes at 10pm. Will be such a nice afternoon treat! I am already suffering with sciatica and the base of my spine keeps clicking :( I have a physio referral but I expect it will be a month or two before they can fit me in. I didn't ever have it this early last time so I'm a bit worried about how bad it might get.


----------



## hunni12

So sorry Vel

@rose: lucky you!! i dream of going to a spa

@slam: I dont have the urge to have sex neither lol.

For round 2 months I have been getting migraines that are getting worse i see lights flashing, pressure in my head, and they were getting too hard to handle. I had to see a neuro Wed and he prescribed me Lortabs 5 for whenever I have them.

Now i remember with my son I had to take these for a toothache and he is fine I guess i am worried with this pregnancy being high risk.


----------



## rose.

I have been having headaches hunni, but not migraines. It is so difficult to carry on all day when you have a pounding headache! Glad the dr has prescribed something to help. Mine seem to have got a little better in the last week or so, before that I had a constant headache for weeks, so I'm hoping that they won't get worse again.


----------



## hunni12

I just worry because these are narcotics... But my migraines will have me vomiting at times


----------



## rose.

If the doctor has given them to you then I wouldn't worry - they obviously think the benefits outweigh the risks :)


----------



## hunni12

Yeah....it is 4am and I have one. Took Tylenol pm before bed and still woke up with it


----------



## slammerkin

Velathria - so sorry to see you've lost this little one. :hugs: I hope to see you back here and pregnant again soon. 

There have been a lot of women complaining of headaches in my due date thread. It seems like such a common (but horrible) pregnancy symptom. I hope the medication works hunni and that you don't have to take it often.

Rose, sounds like a lovely evening you have planned. :) Back pain is horrible too. I had it with DD and was seeing a chiro twice weekly for a long time. I haven't really had any so far with this pregnancy, which is nice.

I was totally going to try to give DH some sex this week, but then we was only home one night, so we didn't really get a chance. Maybe next week.


----------



## slammerkin

Can we get some bump pics??? Here's my most recent from this week.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160713_160501.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hunni12

20w
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160619_135002.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rose.

Aw lovely bumps :)

I want to post mine but it just asks for a URL it doesn't give me the option to upload?


----------



## rose.

Hope this works...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## slammerkin

Nice bumps! Rose, I feel like mine is as big as yours already and I'm 5 weeks behind you, lol.


----------



## rose.

To be honest mine has been like this since I was about 6 weeks - it was bloat which has recently turned to bump! It's bigger at different times of the day though


----------



## BSelck24

Cute bumps ladies!! I will try and take a pic this afternoon!

Hunni- so sorry for the migraines but glad you've gotten a prescription!

Rose- what an amazing spa day you have planned!!

As for me- I'm at home resting today while my hubby took the kids to the zoo!


----------



## rose.

It was lovely thanks BSelck :) it went too quickly though and we had a busy weekend so I don't feel relaxed anymore!!

I bet it was lovely to have some time to yourself while the kids were at the zoo!

We have just ordered a new bed - I'm so excited!! We went for a quite expensive mattress so I'm hoping it will be much more supportive than our current one and help reduce my back pain. It's coming at the beginning of August. We are getting a superking size too so there should be lots of room for pregnancy pillows and my growing bump!


----------



## slammerkin

A good mattress is amazing rose. Sadly DH and I disagree on what makes a good mattress, lol. He likes firm. I like soft. I win, hehe. King-size soft memory foam in "our" room - though I hardly sleep in that bed. Another memory foam in DD's room, which is where I usually sleep.


----------



## rose.

Luckily DH didn't care which bed we bought and wouldn't even try them out in the shop, so I got to pick! He literally could sleep on concrete, once he's laid down he's usually asleep within a couple of minutes. I on the other hand have been waking several times a night for months now, needing the toilet and uncomfortable. I am so excited for it to arrive! I also need to sort out all my clothes, put the ones away that I won't be wearing for a while now I'm getting bigger, so it's a good excuse to sort out the bedroom. I am waiting for DH to build some wardrobes in the bedroom as we just have a temporary canvas one for now - he is quiet with work for the next couple of weeks so I'm hoping he will have time to do it before the bed arrives :) I definitely want to get the bedroom sorted properly before baby arrives.


----------



## BSelck24

Rose- my DH hits the bed as it out!! For me, it takes me time to unwind and fall asleep... We have a comfortable bed but I'm going to get a pregnancy pillow soon as I just can't get comfortable! I thought I was nuts as I'm so early with no belly yet, but I just can't fall asleep!


----------



## slammerkin

Ugh, men. My DH can pass out immediately too, and sleeps without waking for hours. I think it's literally impossible for me to sleep for more than two hours straight without waking. 

One of my knees is really bothering me when I sleep, but I haven't found a good position for it yet.


----------



## hunni12

Here is A'mouri at 21 w 1d ...she is measuring 3 days ahead (gotta update my ticker) and now due on Thanksgiving Day!

Also she is measuring 1 pound already!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160719_125415.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rose.

Lovely pic Hunni :)


----------



## BSelck24

Hunni- great scan pic and I love the name!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

You guys, I got the call today.... its a boy!!!

Everything came back normal chromosomal wise and I couldn't be happier that my son will have a boy to play around with!!

I thought I would be disappointed that it's not a girl but I don't feel that way at all :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Congratulations BSelck :D


----------



## hunni12

Did some thrift store shopping. Got DS some shorts and started on DD clothes.

Got this brand bassinet there as well for 20$ when on Google it prices for $100!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1469295451656.jpg
File size: 61.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hunni12

Congrats on your boy B!


----------



## BSelck24

Hunni- the shopping is the best part! Great deals!! I meant to ask you if things had worked with your boyfriend or if you guys are still separated!?


----------



## hunni12

We haven't spoken at all since may he still denies this as his baby lol

Around mid May I met the guy I currently talk to. He is amazing and accepts both of my kids. Had I still been fooling with my ex I would have never met him


----------



## BSelck24

Omg no way hunni!! 

What a special man to meet you and fall in love while pregnant!! And live your DS!! Everything happens for a reason! I truly believe if I didn't meet my current husband (as a friend then), that I would've never left my ex-husband!


----------



## hunni12

Everything happens for a reason!! Will you be buying anything new? Since you're having your second boy


----------



## rose.

Hunni I'm glad you're happy :) it is funny how things seem to work out for the better in the end.


----------



## pompeyvix

Massive congrats on having a boy BSelck! I reckon I'll join you as I am 99% convinced we're having a boy this time!

Lovely name Hunni & great scan :)

Girls, my husband is another who will just pass out as soon as his head hits the pillow. It is so irritating!! He is such a great sleeper. I sometimes struggle to drop off. 

I am sure I have a little bump already... my work trousers will not do up at all, yet they fit perfectly before I was pregnant. With my first I didn't show for ages!


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats on another boy BSelck! 

Great pic hunni, and glad you're finding some great deals for little miss. And I hope things continue to go well with your new man. :)

I don't really want to buy more maternity pants. I'm getting by at work with those stretchy belly bands that hold your pants up even if they're unbuttoned, but even with that things are too tight by the end of the day. I just went full-time black yoga pants with DD, so I'll probably do that rather than trying to find nice maternity pants.

DH and I had a rare date night on Saturday and it was so nice! My mom watched DD. We went out for crabs and walked around a bit in the city. We even DTD that night, which was the first time in 9 weeks, yikes! It was quite good actually, lol. And I went to see Star Trek with my mom the next day, since DH isn't a trekkie, lol.


----------



## Shaele

hey everyone! i know i missed a lot...and i apologize for being scarce...i have been checking in though. Bselck congrats on a boy! i am quite jealous you know the gender already and i don't lol....darn that harmony test grrrrr. i am scheduled to find out august 15 if baby cooperates. still so far away =( 

velathria i am really really sorry to find out you had a miscarriage...i hope you are feeling better by now at least physically...*hugs* we will be here when you try again!

Rose how is the new mattress? i don't know who started the whole husbands fall asleep so easily but im right there with you all. dh could be answering my question one second and literally his next breath is a snore. he thinks i'm kidding but im totally serious. i always tell him im so jealous of how fast he can fall asleep. why do we get stuck with all the worrying? plus on top of that since he does snore it makes it even harder to fall asleep. ugh. 

slammerkin glad to hear you and dh got to have a nice date night. it's rare for us too...but definitely a necessity sometimes and always nice! i hope your knee is feeling better! would a pregnancy pillow help with that ya think? i am having back pain...lower left back right into my left butt cheek. I think its the sciatic nerve? but it sucks. 

hunni i am so glad you found someone other than that last creep. this new guy seems like a winner esp to accept two children that aren't his. that's probably hard for a lot of men to handle so it really takes someone special. congratulations =) also great eye for the bargains! babies are expensive enough as it is let alone the fact that they only use certain things for a few months...

pompey it's ok that you are showing already! i totally understand how you feel...i was at a party a few days ago and my friends were like wow you already popped! and i don't think i showed until i was around 6 months or so with dd. i think it's quite normal to show sooner after the first since the body is already stretched out (saying that always seems depressing to me lol) and knows what's going on. It's like oh yeah i remember this. i take solace in the fact that my belly popped early and i actually look pregnant instead of it just looked like i went on a binge diet. 


afm a lot has been happening...last weekend my dh threw me a surprise birthday party since i turned 30...yikes saying that is still so weird. it was a really nice time. then the next few days sucked because here in NJ we are in the middle of an insane heat wave...high 90s and humid AND our ac broke! it was so bad. even with fans blowing on me i just was sweating. i got a headache. it was 90 in the house no joke. so we had to spend a lot of money on getting a new system put in. we spent a lot of time at a friends house that had ac because being pregnant in such conditions is not fun at all. Everything is working again now though thankfully! We also transitioned dd to a toddler bed 2 nights ago. She hates it. the first night we put her to bed she scream/cried until 11:30pm then finally exhausted herself and fell asleep on it. The next night was better...she scream cried until 9:30pm and while she was doing that she was begging me for hugs and kisses. it was so tough on me to hear her pleading but i know it was just to get attention and dh said not to reward this kind of behavior. i was crying too i felt so bad. tonight was better...only cried until 9pm. i guess we just have to give it time and she will get used to it instead of her crib. we wanted to transition now because once new baby comes its going to use the crib and we don't want her hating her sibling for "stealing" her crib and also we want her to be totally used to a bed by then so she at least sleeps through the night if the new baby does not. we are also planning her 2nd bday party at the end of this week that should be exciting! and tomorrow i'm getting my first cleaning maid to come and clean my house i am so excited. i told dh that with looking after a toddler and being pregnant and with my back pain i just can't do everything that needs to be done esp before dd's party! so he agreed i could hire some help. that doesn't mean that i haven't been just sitting here waiting for her to come. i have been running around the house like mad trying to straighten everything and put stuff away so that she actually can clean it. I think i'm all set though. one room i didn't touch was dh's office. that room is a nightmare. he has so much shit just placed everywhere...soda bottles on the ground, paper spewed around, piles of books, pieces of computers (dh is a software engineer so he lives and breathes computers). so I'm just going to close that door and tell her she doesn't have to bother with that room. yanno...pretend it doesn't exist. men -.- anyway hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## slammerkin

Yikes on the toddler bed transition Shaele. Sounds rough. A crib never worked for us, and DD still doesn't really sleep through the night unless someone is with her, so she has a double mattress on the floor in her room and one of us is usually sleeping with her. I think it's ok to give her more kisses and cuddles to make her feel safe in her new bed. It might be a lot for her to adjust to. 

We're in VA, so suffering the heatwave here too. Ughhh. At least our AC is pumping away, but I'm ready for things to cool down!


----------



## rose.

Slammerkin glad you had a lovely date night! My mum is having DS on Friday night so I am planning a surprise date night for DH. Hopefully he likes it :)

Shaele sounds like things have been crazy for you!! I've been struggling with the heat too and it's nowhere near as hot here as it is there - although we don't have AC. Glad you've got a cleaner in to help, I am hoping to do that nearer the time that baby is due as I am struggling to keep up with it all. Hope your DD adjusts to her new bed soon! We were lucky with DS and he really liked his - we bought him a midheight cabin bed so I think the novelty factor helped. He did get out of the bed a lot at the beginning though.


----------



## pompeyvix

Sounds like you had a lovely date night slammerkin! Good for you for DTD, haha! My poor husband is starved! I have no appetite whatsoever, but try to help him where I can :blush:

Shaele, happy belated 30th!
Sounds tough with your daughter. I have no real advice really (I know you weren't really looking for advice!) as like slammerkin my Daughter will not go to sleep alone. So I full time bed share with her & plan to continue when this baby arrives who will be in a side bed thing next to my bed. Anabella has her own room and bed and we tried getting her to sleep in there, but she would wake up in the night and cry for us, so we just decided to sleep with her full time until she is happy to go in her own room alone, whenever that may be!


----------



## BSelck24

Shaele- so good to hear from you! Happy Dirty Thirty!! Mine is next year and my girlfriends and I have a girls trip planned to Florida next summer to celebrate! I'm proud of you for getting DD into her own bed! I wish I was there! My DS is co sleeping with us right now and my step daughters have taken over his room- not that this is the only reason he sleeps with us but it isn't helping. Right now he has to be near me to fall asleep and as much as I love that, it is hurting the sleeping situation with DH and I! So we are moving next month and the girls will go back to heir mothers house so that's when I plan to put him into a toddler bed. Being that it will be in a new room, new house and new bed, I'm expecting him to freak out, but I too want to get him there before the new baby comes.

Rose- I may take your idea on getting a themed bed for DS so that he likes it! I too suspect he will be getting out of that bed a lot but I think I will be ok with that at first. Did you ever have to put up a baby gate at his door?

Slammer- what a great date night with your DH! And sex! What a lucky man haha but I guess he does deserve it after 9 weeks!! :haha:

Pompey- glad you're doing well! If it were up to me, I would be like you and just let DS choose when he's ready for his own room, but that is NOT ok with my DH! Lol

As for me, I had my 12 week scan yesterday with my high risk doctors and everything went well!! Baby looked great and I don't know if we've shared that we will be naming him Brody James! We got our plan to hopefully prevent preterm labor this go around and I loved seeing little man move around!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## slammerkin

Yay, great pic BSelck! I hope you have a totally uneventful, full-term pregnancy this go-round!

I'm glad my DH is flexible with sleep arrangements. We just do whatever has to be done for everyone in the house to get the most sleep. That involves a lot of musical beds, but we all get a chance at reasonable sleep, so that's all that matters. I'm not 100% sure what sleep arrangements will look like after baby comes, but we'll figure something out.

I'm also glad DH is so forgiving with dry spells in our relationship, lol!


----------



## rose.

Lovely pic BSelck and I love the name too :)

I didn't have to gate DS' room but he was about 2 when he went in to a big bed so he understood that he had to stay in there. He was already sleeping through by the time we put him in so it was just getting him in the bed that was the struggle. You just have to be consistent and it's amazing how quickly they realise that if they keep getting out, they're just going to have to get back in!


----------



## slammerkin

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good. Took DD to an outdoor moving Friday night, did playground and ice cream on Saturday, and had a play date on Sunday. I'm going to see my sister in NY this weekend - baby-free! DH is taking off work to watch DD while I'm gone. I'm a little nervous because I've been so sedentary that I'm afraid I won't be able to do much walking for sightseeing, but I'll just do my best I guess.


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi all! Sorry I've been away, had some phone troubles and couldn't get on. I've read everything but am suffering badly from pregnancy brain so please forgive me if I forget things. 

Massive congrats to BSelk on having another boy!!

Shaele, I moved DS into a race car single bed at 18 months as he would scream the house down when put into his cot and after almost 2 months and trying everything else it was my last hope. From that first day he's asleep within 10 mins and sleeps 11-12 hours over night and 1-2 hours during the day. I did put a baby gate on his door but that was mostly as I've heard horror stories of kids getting up and painting the house in yoghurt and other pantry/fridge/messy items. 

Slammer, glad you and hubby had a great date night. I too feel bad for DH as we've only BD twice since my BFP as I'm either way too tired or just feel too nauseous. 

I'm really sorry to hear that Vel had a M/C and isn't able to share the pregnancy with all of us just yet. Vel, if your still reading this I hope your doing ok and have the support around you to get through it and that your back TTC and joining us with a super sticky rainbow really soon!

I'm glad everyone else are doing good and everything is moving along nicely for everyone. 

Afm, time seems to be going really quickly and I'm now 9w2d and have booked in for my 12w NT scan for the 22nd. My fatigue is my worst symptom atm and I am struggling with it really badly to the point where I can barely clean the house and cook dinner every night. My nausea seems to be the worst at night now and in the last week has backed off a bit. I already have a round bump that people are asking about which I'm supprised about as I'm a bit over weight I thought I could hide it longer. I don't want announce it until after the 12w scan so for the next 3 weeks I might have to just stay home so I can't run into anyone :)


----------



## slammerkin

Good to hear from you BabyDoll. My nausea was always worse in the evening too. I hope it eases soon. With this one mine started to ease a bit at 10 weeks, though with my first it dragged on for so much longer.

I'm struggling with sleep with DD. She's just getting a burst of energy right as I want to do diaper and jammies and she's giggling and thrashing about and hiding under covers and it sends me completely over the edge and I just start yelling. So not proud of myself, but I don't know how to manage this.


----------



## hunni12

Good to hear from you baby doll. I hope all is well at your scan!

@slam: It used to always help for me to walk away for a while and just collect my thoughts

All is well here just one more week until my V day. A'mouri has been kicking loads lately!


----------



## rose.

Slammerkin I always struggle when it gets to bedtime and I'm tired and DS isn't! I usually tell him that if he doesn't calm down and get ready, he doesn't get his story and that normally works. I feel mean threatening but he just gets really hyper otherwise and then he's a nightmare going to sleep!

Happy almost V day, hunni! All our pregnancies are flying by.

Tomorrow we have our 20 week scan. I am still having trouble with DH and his lack of interest in the baby. For now I'm just going to leave him to it and let him bond in his own time. Things are otherwise ok between us, I think he's just realising that this baby's actually coming and what that's likely to mean and that's making him worried and stressed. I hope when we know whether it's a boy or girl and can start calling him/her by a name, and he starts to feel them kick, he will start to remember the excitement from last time.


----------



## slammerkin

Yeah threats are not working. I threatened no stories and she didn't care. Ugh.

What's V day? 

Good luck with your scan Rose! Can't wait to hear the sex.


----------



## rose.

Oh man! No advice then, just big :hugs: as we've had regular issues with bedtime at the moment and it's so so so frustrating especially when you're exhausted yourself!


----------



## pompeyvix

hunni, I bet you'll feel great when you get to v day! I remember that being a big milestone in my first pregnancy.

rose, sorry your husband is still not showing much interest or excitement. Tomorrow may make it a bit more real for him and I guess that could make him go one way or another. I am sure he'll come round in his own time. Let us know how the scan went.... do you have a gut feeling re gender?

babydoll - good to hear from you! Sorry you're suffering with fatigue and nausea but hopefully that'll pass as you move into 2nd tri in a few weeks.

slammerkin - my due date is just one day behind you now! and v day is viability day... if the baby was to be born from 24 weeks, the Dr's would do everything they can to ensure the baby survives (that's my understanding anyway)

AFM (big upate sorry!)- had another scan today and due date been moved forward to 18th Jan. Next scan 2nd September when we'll find out gender. Convinced this one is blue though as the pregnancy is just so different. 
My daughter came with me to the scan today as I had no childcare. When I told her, her face looked ever so concerned and she said that she didn't want the Dr to cut the baby out with the special knife!! Bless her, she thought that in order to see the baby, my stomach would have to be cut open I explained to her a special wand would be placed on my tummy to see inside and she looked relieved, haha! Once we were there, she was semi- interested at best. I was trying to point out different part of the baby to her, but I guess it doesn't really look like a baby to a nearly 4 year old! By the end she was keen to leave! I think we'll try and get childcare sorted for the 20 week scan.


----------



## rose.

Aw bless her Pompey! I guess it's a lot for them to take in. I hope she starts to get excited nearer the time.

My scan is at 4pm, I'll update you guys once I've been!


----------



## slammerkin

Hmm, I'm not sure I even knew about "viability date" with my first. Maybe I did and memory has just drawn a veil, lol. But that's cool!

Pompey what was your original due date? I find the changing of due dates very strange. I guess maybe it makes sense for women who really don't know when they conceived, but if they try to change mine at any point they're gonna have a fight on their hands because I'm certain of my dates. Anyway, I find out sex on Sept 1, so one day before you, yay! This pregnancy is definitely different for me too, so maybe it's a boy. I kind of feel "girl" though.

Keep us posted Rose!


----------



## rose.

It's a girl :D
All looked fine, she wouldn't give a clear enough view of her spine so I have to go back next week for a follow up scan. Will be nice to see her again!


----------



## hunni12

Congrats on your pink bump rose


----------



## pompeyvix

Congrats rose! How are you feeling about having a girl? Little girls are just adorable. A lot of people say boys are very cuddly and girls less so, but Anabella is so cuddly, affectionate & just loves hugs and kisses. I'd be made up if this bump is pink again, but I am sure it's blue.

How did your husband react? Have you noticed any positive changes yet?


----------



## pompeyvix

slammerkin said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure I even knew about "viability date" with my first. Maybe I did and memory has just drawn a veil, lol. But that's cool!
> 
> Pompey what was your original due date? I find the changing of due dates very strange. I guess maybe it makes sense for women who really don't know when they conceived, but if they try to change mine at any point they're gonna have a fight on their hands because I'm certain of my dates. Anyway, I find out sex on Sept 1, so one day before you, yay! This pregnancy is definitely different for me too, so maybe it's a boy. I kind of feel "girl" though.
> 
> Keep us posted Rose!

I dont know if you remember, but my original original due date was 15th Jan, but where I ovulated on Day 23, I changed it to 9 days later myself because I knew when I conceived. However, the scan has showed to be 6 days ahead, so now it's the 18th Jan. I am totally confused by the whole thing to be honest as like you, I know what I ovulated and when this baby was conceived. However, I'll take it because it's 6 days sooner I'll be at my due date and meeting this little one :)

It's exciting our 20 week scans are a day apart!


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats Rose! Little girls are amazing, and I bet DH will form a special bond with her, even if he's taking a while to warm up now. :)

Ah, yes, Pompey I remember now. Well I hope baby shows up by the earlier date instead of making you wait!


----------



## rose.

Thanks ladies :) I'm so excited to have a girl!

He was talking to DS during the scan saying things like 'look at the baby.' And when she said it was a girl he was getting DS excited about that. He's strange, sometimes he seems like normal and other times he's all evasive about it. I guess sometimes he gets glimmers of excitement and other times he's worried. We have a name now (which he picked) so I'm hoping that calling her by that name will make it more real for him.


----------



## Shaele

Congrats on your girl rose! They are lots of fun and sweet and have the best clothes lol. I wouldn't mind having another girl myself tbh but I also don't mind if it's a boy either. Hope your dh comes around. I think mine is feeling like yours is. I asked him yesterday if he was excited about the new baby and he goes "no not really. not yet." I'm like oh...ok...lol that wasn't what I really wanted to hear yanno? how is your ds taking it? Also do we get to know the name you picked? =)

I had never heard of a v day either...in fact v day in my mind I think of valentines day and i knew for sure that wasn't what you all meant so i was just as confused! but now i get it. is that at around 25 weeks or something? 

babydoll so glad to hear from you! im sorry you are suffering from fatigue and such. I understand how you are feeling especially when you mentioned how you didn't even want to cook dinner. I don't either! STILL. I'm still waiting for that energy kick you are supposed to get but I'm still really lethargic and just blah feeling. Really struggling with food and I can't remember who said it but she said something like she feels like shes starving her husband because she doesn't want to cook...that's totally me too. I feel so bad but I don't want anything to do with it! Been getting a lot of take out recently lol. hope it gets better soon for the both of us...and sake of our husbands lol. 

pompey thats really cool your date has moved up! who knows how all that dating works...in reality when baby wants out that's what it comes down to right? everything else is just an educated guess! glad things are moving along well for you though. Seems just like yesterday when we were all getting our bfp and now a lot of us are in second trimester or soon to be! time just flies. 

nothing really new here for me. DD is getting better with her bed. in fact the past 2 nights she hasn't cried yay! We definitely had to put a gate up in her doorway because she didn't want to stay in her room otherwise! even now that she's better with going to bed she still might wake up in the middle of the night and go exploring. plus our bedrooms are on the second floor and I didn't want to bear the nightmare of waking up to her falling down the stairs. no thanks. I have my anatomy scan august 15 and I can't wait. days seem to be dragging i just want to know what I'm having already. i was even begging my doc at my appointment yesterday to give me an ultrasound instead of just using the doppler to see if he could see anything...just anything at all to give me a hint! lol...he said no haha. oh well...just have to keep on waiting.


----------



## rose.

Shaele I have been reading lots about husbands online haha:) and it's really common for them not to be excited. I am sure once he feels baby kick etc he will feel differently!

I think we are going to call her Alice Emily. Emily was DH's nan's middle name. Alice was the only girls name we agreed on last time!

Shaele glad your DD is getting better in her bed :) hope the time to your scan goes quickly. I still feel tired too but within the last week or so I have started to feel a little more human, I'm managing to eat more things and have a bit more interest in cooking. Sadly I've really gone off takeaways and have even thrown them up quite a few times, which is a shame as I did enjoy them before. We managed to go out for dinner last Friday to our favourite Thai restaurant which was lovely although I felt sick in the morning!


----------



## slammerkin

I'm also dying to know the sex of this baby. I think we agreed on a girl's name last night. He's still insisting on a boy's name I don't like, and I think he's not going to give in. :( I just want know so I can either get excited about the girl's name, or resign myself to the boy's name, lol.


----------



## hunni12

Just checking in, these were given to me for the baby which was really sweet.


cannot wait to see the next gender scans!
 



Attached Files:







gift.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rose.

When is your scan, slammerkin? Excited for you to find out :D I wasn't that keen on our girls name at first but it's really grown on me and now I love it!

Hunni lovely clothes :) I went to pick up an order of clothes today and ended up spending a load more while I was there. My collection of girls clothes is growing already :D


----------



## BabyDoll007

Congrats on your girl rose!!

Shaele, I'm sure the next 10 days will go quickly for your scan. I too am counting down the days to my scan on the 22nd. 

I also can't believe how fast all of these pregnancies are going! Time is flying and will continue to as we all get further along. I don't remember my first pregnancy going this fast but I guess it goes to show how life with a toddler flys by.


----------



## slammerkin

My scan is September 1st!


----------



## rose.

Looking forward to hearing about all your scans :D


----------



## Shaele

what a great name rose! in fact we are thinking about using emily as a middle name if it's a girl too....depending on what first name we choose. im so excited you are having a girl! I'm a bit nervous if mine turns out to be a boy considering the boys I see other people have. They are crazy and i dunno if i can handle all that energy and rambunctious-ness. i know not that every boy is like that but if mine is omg. Also im glad to hear a lot of husbands are like ours. I am sure you are right and first kick he feels he will feel more connected. Lately he's been putting his hand on my belly and caressing it and even though it's such a simple gesture i am eating it all up. I love when he does that. =)

aww slammerkin we are just the opposite! dh and i completely agree on a boy name...it's the girl name we have a disagreement on. The first name that is. i hope your dh gives in to what you want lol. after all...you are the one growing the baby! or at least something you can both agree on. you still have time to think on it! 

bselck i love the name you picked out for your boy too! sorry i forgot to mention that in last post. 7 more days until i find out what i'm having. so so so slow. hope everything is going well with you!

babydoll i hope it goes by fast too thanks! 22nd isn't that far away after that! and yes i agree...life with a toddler does seem to make the pregnancy go faster overall. just these last couple weeks of me counting down until my scan is crawling but the rest is poof! can't believe I'm halfway there! 

really no update for me...i had a craving for muddy buddies tonight so i made them. dh likes them too so win win. I am looking forward to hearing the rest of everyone's scan results too!!!


----------



## rose.

Shaele my oldest is a boy and he's fantastic. He can be boisterous at times but most of the time he's just super funny and loving and very cuddly. He's definitely a mummy's boy. I am sure whatever you have, he/she will inherit yours and your husbands personality traits and won't be like you imagine. :) glad your DH has started bonding with the bump! I really hope mine starts to touch the bump soon, I used to love cuddling up last time


----------



## BSelck24

Hi ladies! We've just gotten back from vacation with our family to our cabin and it was great! Zack got sick the last night and we have been recovering that past couple days with lots of medicine, baths and rest. 

I've just skimmed through the updates but Rose! Congrats on the baby girl! And Shaele, your scan is on my birthday! So it will be great! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Hope everyone is doing well! I can officially say I'm in the 2nd trimester now! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Congrats on being 2nd Tri BSelck!! Glad you had a wonderful holiday, hope your LO feels better soon.


----------



## hunni12

Congrats B! When is your next ultrasound?


----------



## hunni12

Ladies do you use Facebook? Thought about making us a private group


----------



## BSelck24

I do Hunni! My name is Briana Kuenz on Facebook :)

Also my next scan is August 22nd at 16 weeks and I will have to get my first shot either that day or that week too! Eek!


----------



## Shaele

i do as well! im Shelly Cloonan on facebook

whats the shot for bselck?


----------



## hunni12

I'll make a private group. I'm quicker to update fb than here lol


----------



## hunni12

Don't ask about the name lol but I invited you ladies


----------



## hunni12

Oh and B I get the Makena shot as well...started at 16w


----------



## rose.

Hey hunni mine is Rosie Jones (Dunham). You may get loads of results as Jones is a very common name, so if you can't find me let me know.


----------



## rose.

Profile pic is me and hubby on holiday, I'm wearing white he's in a cap.


----------



## slammerkin

Hunni I'll send you a PM with my name and the link to my FB. Is it Closed or Secret? Any other groups like this that I've been in have been Secret (which is the safest option). If Secret I think we'll have to be FB friends in order for me to join. My profile pic is me and DD both wearing sunglasses.


----------



## hunni12

It is secret


And Rosie I can't find you :(


----------



## Shaele

I don't think you found me either cause I didn't get an invite lol.


----------



## Shaele

wait I lied...it was just hidden among other stuff. found it lol. also hunni try adding England to the end of rose name. I did and I found her.


----------



## pompeyvix

Great idea! My name is Vicky Nika. 
I am sure you'll find me pretty quick, profile pic is a close up of me and Anabella, she is wearing a red top xx


----------



## BSelck24

OH Hunni good to know you get that progesterone makena shot too! It's hopefully to prevent ore term labor shaele!

Also Shaele- happy 20 weeks!! Half way there!!


----------



## hunni12

Ughhh I was able to find everybody but Pompey and Rose..you two can add me Jacqulyn Dunklin it is a pic of me and rj


----------



## rose.

Hi ladies how are you all? I have had a mega nesting urge the last few days and have sorted out our bedroom, Alfie's room and the spare room. I've put all the baby clothes in a unit so feel a bit more prepared.

We have a box that Alfie can put toys in to when he wants to keep them for Baby. It's really cute to see him choosing things for her :D


----------



## BSelck24

Rose I love that! We're moving this upcoming weekend so at the moment I feel so scattered and the pregnant mind is going crazy in this clutter! But on the plus side I'm excited to get into our new house and organize and set up the new baby's room. I'm basically taking everything from my sons room right now (crib, dresser, rocker) and then Zack will be getting a twin bed and pretty much a new room so I'm excited for him too!


----------



## hunni12

Hi ladies,

Not much to report on my end. After being physically attacked a few days by my son's cousins I have been laying low. Now I got a head cold with the worst headache


----------



## rose.

BSelck, how exciting! Hope the move goes well. I hope he likes his new room :)

Hunni that sounds terrible, what happened?! Hope you're ok.


----------



## pompeyvix

hunni what happened? Hope youre ok .
BTW I just sent you a fb friend request :)

rose - sounds like you've been very productive nesting! And I love your son's name! I think Alfie and Alice go very well together. I was hoping to love a name beginning with A for this bean to complement Anabella, but we're really struggling.

We have Emilia for a girl at the moment and Jamie for a boy, but that may well change!

Bselck - good luck moving. It is such a stressful but also exciting time. Hope all goes well :)


----------



## Shaele

hey all! Rose I'm glad you are starting to get that nesting urge early! later on when most start to feel that way it's pretty much like ugh i don't want to move myself let alone furniture or do decorating lol. I'm sure everything will come together just perfectly!

bselck ugh im so sorry you are moving during pregnancy. Although I know it's a very exciting time it's also waaaaay stressful. I moved into the house we are in now when i was 7mo pregnant with dd and it was insanely terrible. i know exactly what you mean about dealing with all the clutter...and i dunno about you but since i was off work by then i had to do most of the packing...thankfully i did none of the actual loading and moving but still....wasn't fun. i give you tons of kudos! good luck with it all!

hunni whoa your sons cousins attacked you? why would they do such a thing esp when you are pregnant? I'm really sorry to hear that! hope you are ok! feel better and rest up!

pompey awww those names will be just perfect! they don't have to necessarily start with the same letter as your dd to do that either. as long as you and dh like it then it's perfect. 

as for me I am so so so so excited...tomorrow i go for my anatomy scan where i hopefully will also find out the gender of baby! i have been counting this day down for weeks now lol. i will update tomorrow as soon as i can with the results! other than that last week i developed intense back pain. so bad i couldn't get out of bed..dh had to help me and stay home to take care of me and dd. it's been so terrible. i went to doc for it on thursday and got diagnosed with sciatica. doc even said she had it when she was pregnant so she knows just how awful it feels. i can barely walk! i sit with a heating pad or ice pack on it and that's helped a lot. doc also prescribed tylenol with codeine for days where it's really bad. i try not to take them because it's a narcotic and i really don't want baby getting that. i am hoping it gets better soon. anyways hope everyone else is doing well! talk to you all tomorrow after ultrasound! *squeal* ^^


----------



## rose.

Pompey I love those names and think they go beautifully with your daughter's name. :)
Shaele good luck for the scan!! So excited for you. I am also suffering from sciatica, luckily it is usually better in the morning and then it gradually worstens during the day. In the evening I am usually very stiff and sore. I find that sleeping with a big V pillow between my legs helps a lot. I am sure that my new mattress is also helping me to sleep more comfortably, as since I've had it I have definitely felt better in the morning in all areas of my back! Luckily for me I haven't had it as bad as you yet - I hope it calms down for you and you won't have it like this for the rest of your pregnancy :(


----------



## slammerkin

Shaele - can't wait to hear about the anatomy scan!! It's 17 days until mine. I have an appt this week though so at least I'll get to hear the heartbeat again.

BSelck - I can't imagine moving house right now. We moved into our house when I was 5 weeks with DD and wanting to barf the whole time. That was enough for me. I kind of dread the thought of ever moving again, lol.

Rose - no nesting here yet, but I didn't really get it with DD. Definitely can't wait to find out the sex though so I can see if I even need to buy anything. I have so many girl clothes that I wouldn't need anything for a girl. I do feel a powerful need to declutter and get rid of a lot of crap. But motivation is low, lol.

I don't have consistent back pain, but too much bending over does tire me out and make me sore.


----------



## Shaele

welp....IT'S A BOY!!!! just as I thought lol.


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Shaele :D


----------



## pompeyvix

Congrats Shaele! How are you feeling expecting a boy? I am so so sure this one is a boy as well!

I have my scan 2nd September at 2.40pm. I then have the following two weeks off work. I have loads more annual leave than my husband, so it's two weeks to myself. Anabella will be in Nursery for the 2 days each week she'd normally be in as we pay regardless of whether she attends or not. I plan on spending the 4 days I have completely to myself either washing all Anabella's clothes and selling them or washing them and putting them away. If it's a boy, I will definitely be going shopping to stock up on some bits too. I also plan on having a declutter, getting either pink or blue carpet put down in the baby's room & generally getting as prepared as I possibly can.


----------



## Shaele

thanks rose and pompey! I admit I am a bit nervous to be having a boy....I was telling my husband actually like I don't know anything about having a penis! how do I change a boys diaper? is he gonna pee on me? dh just looked at me like I was crazy and goes this is the most ridiculous conversation ever. you change a diaper just like you do dd's. I guess I'm just freaking out. I'm sure all will be fine lol.


----------



## rose.

You do get peed on at first. But you get used to opening the nappy and then closing it quickly to let him pee, and then changing it! The first time we brought DS home from hospital we changed him on our bed thinking he would be nice and comfy, and he peed all over our duvet! It was a massive one too. :haha: I actually think that a boy is probably easier to clean - you don't need to worry about wiping in the wrong direction or little creases. Also once you potty train them, boys are easy as they can just pee anywhere!

I am a little worried about getting used to girly bits but I am sure it can't be as hard as the first one, when you have little idea what you're doing. :)

Pompey, two weeks off will be heaven! I'm actually off this week as my mum is away and she usually helps out with DS' childcare. He will be at nursery tomorrow morning so I'll have a few hours to myself. He also usually does a half day on Friday in school holidays, but we are planning a day trip to a farm with his friends so I think I'll let him miss nursery that day. He's been really good so far and I am really enjoying the time with him. He has been helping me sort out the house too, and as the weather is so nice he's mainly been playing outside with the dog while I tidy and clean :)


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats Shaele! Lol about diaper changing, hehe. I've heard the same as Rose said - you kind of hold the diaper over them in case they pee. I agree that wiping a girl can be annoying - my husband was not prepared for how "all up in there" he'd have to get when wiping her, haha!


----------



## BSelck24

Shaele- AMAZING news on your baby boy!! I am so excited that you will have one of each!

As for me- my birthday was yesterday! So here is the pic I posted for 15 weeks on August 15th!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pompeyvix

Awww, what a cute bump BSelck!!

I am starting to worry (as usual). I am sure I felt some flutters last week, but haven;t felt anything at all for ages. I am so scared something has happened. The rational side of me is telling me it's still early, the baby is still so small and I didn't even feel movement with Anabella until over 19 weeks. But the worry wort in me is making me doubt and question everything. I often read (but dont post much) in the January baby due date thread and almost everyone in there is talking about having regular movements, some can even see it on the outside! I cannot wait to fast forward to the 2nd September.

BTW - has there been a secret group set up on facebook? I've noticed hunni has accepted my friend request, but I've not been added to any groups or anything.


----------



## Shaele

awww happy birthday bselck! great pic and timing lol. thank you and slammerkin! and yes thats true...no crevices for stuff to get into. my dh was surprised also on how it can get all up in there. me too tbh considering we dont have that problem anymore i never considered it happening.

pompey dont worry if you arent feeling regular movement. it is still early and i read online some days you will feel more and some days nothing so completely normal! hard not to worry i know but just trust your body. plus everyone is different. im 21 weeks tomorrow and dh cant feel the movement yet let alone see it on the outside. calm down and no stress! =)


----------



## rose.

BSelck happy birthday for yesterday, and cute bump :D

Pompey I've felt the odd movement from around 14 weeks but it certainly wasn't every day, nor was I sure that it was baby. Only in the last week or so have I felt more definite kicks and punches, most days. There is still no pattern to it and I can go almost all day without feeling her sometimes. Usually I feel her when I lie down of the evening. The sonographer did say that she is a very hyper baby, as she moved loads during the scan. I definitely didn't feel Alfie as much this early. I still can't feel or see kicks from the outside.


----------



## slammerkin

Happy birthday and great pic BSelck! 

Pompey I had been feeling the same concerns. I swear I was feeling more movement weeks ago, and I thought I'd be getting an increase by now, but I haven't felt anything really obvious. But I had an appt today and heard a strong HB, so things seem to be fine. Can't wait to see baby again at the anatomy scan.

I still haven't announced on FB. I waited until after 20 weeks with DD, so I guess I'm doing that again this time. Nothing really special planned. I'm not into really creative announcements. Maybe just an ultrasound pic or a belly pic.


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey, PM me your name and I'll try to add you to the FB group. I think any of us can add people, but I haven't tried. There's not much activity there yet though, so you're not missing much.


----------



## pompeyvix

Thanks slammerkin, will pm you in a sec.

I am glad I'm not the only one who hasn't felt too much movement. I am getting paranoid, but I am sure all is fine. Like you, I heard heartbeat nice and strong last week. 

I've not made a facebook announcement either! I've just been telling people as I go and then word gets round. There is still plenty of people who have no idea as all my husband's family live abroad (he is from Albania) and I also have family abroad too. 

I am going to post something about both my pregnancy and gender after I've had my 20 week scan. I'm not creative either! It'll just be a status update :)


----------



## Shaele

so babydoll! did you find out what you are having at your scan????


----------



## hunni12

Well ladies...this is my last week in the second trip then it's the home stretch


----------



## slammerkin

Nice to be on the homestretch hunni!

Anatomy scan THIS THURSDAY. Finally. Can't wait to find out the sex. Baby better cooperate!

Pompey, your scan is the day after mine, right??


----------



## pompeyvix

Yep, scan is Friday at 2.40pm!! I can't wait! Not only to find out gender , but also for some reassurance. Movements are still sporadic at best. Yesterday evening I felt baby move quite a few times but so far today I've not felt a thing and I'm back to worried again.

Slammerkin - good luck thursday. Do you have a gut feeling either way?

Yay hunni for being in 3rd tri! Baby girl will be here before you know it!


----------



## Shaele

so excited for you both!!! make sure you update us! I had another ultrasound today because last time he wasn't cooperating...they couldn't get the pics they needed. today he wasn't cooperating either. I'm like ugh is this what is to come when he's born too??? I had to get on both my sides and then back again to try to get him to flip. he finally did and doc said everything looks great. I have to go back again in 12 weeks to make sure he's still a good size. never had to do this with dd so I wonder why now.


----------



## rose.

Maybe they're just being over cautious Shaele, or its a new policy. It's quite nice to have an extra scan for reassurance though :) glad all was well!

Good luck for the scans slammerkin and Pompey!!

Hunni yay for third Tri :D I can't believe I'm almost there in a few weeks.


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey, I am in the same situation regarding movement! So frustrating to have it so sporadic! Maybe this will be a calmer baby? My DD was so wiggly as an infant. 

Shaele, glad they finally got the images they needed.

Can't remember if I updated this group on gestational diabetes or not. I was diagnosed with it with DD, though I still am not convinced I had it because all my glucose checks were normal after failing the stupid 3-hour test. This time they did an early check at 18 weeks and I failed the 1-hour, so was supposed to do the 3-hour. I refused because I'm certain I'll fail it, even though I still don't think I actually have a problem. I think I just don't tolerate massive doses of straight glucose, which are totally not a real world situation! Soooo since I already have a glucose meter from my last preg I'm testing 4 times a day until my next appt in mid-Sept and we'll evaluate from there. They still want me to do the 3-hour at 28 weeks, but that ain't happening. Why put myself through the torture? They'll probably just treat me as if I have it, which is annoying because it means extra scans and tests and you're no longer "normal" and I hate that. Blah.


----------



## slammerkin

Ultrasound is done! It's a BOY! DH pumped his fists, and I said "damnit!" Lol. I don't really mind a boy, but it means I'm losing the battle on the baby's name. And a sister for DD would have been nice. But oh well. I have to go back in two weeks for another scan because they couldn't get a couple pics they needed due to the way baby was facing.


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Slammerkin! I'm sure you will love having a boy. :)


----------



## pompeyvix

Congrats slammer!!! How exciting!! 

Me next... will update tomorrow. I am sure I am joining you, Shaele & BSelck in team blue!


----------



## Shaele

congrats slammerkin! I think it must be a boy thing because I had to go back in 2 weeks too cause he wasn't in position. lol. sorry you lost the war on the name but I think having one of each will be fun! and while a sister would be a nice buddy for our daughters already I'm sure they will play with their brothers too =) do we get to know the name?? sorry I'm nosey hehe

good luck pompey! let us know asap!


----------



## rose.

Good luck Pompey looking forward to hearing your news :D


----------



## slammerkin

Hehe, no, I like to keep the name secret! I like something at least to be a surprise when baby comes. :) 

Can't wait to hear from pompey!


----------



## pompeyvix

So I was right.... BOY!!! Although I've had a gut feeling for a long time, I am still struggling to get my head around it a bit, but I'm sure once he's here it'll be fine. We've more or less decided on a name but we're not telling friends or family either for the same reason as slammer. But I am bursting to tell someone , so will tell you ladies. We're going to call him Jamie unless another name we both like more is decided. I've always struggled with boys names, find girlie names so much easier! xxx


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats pompey! I like the name Jamie!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Pompey, love the name Jamie :)


----------



## Shaele

congrats pompey and welcome to team blue! thats a lovely name! dh and i had more trouble coming up with boys names we both liked than girls too. so i feel your pain.


----------



## pompeyvix

All these boys!! What are we going to do with them all :haha:


----------



## pompeyvix

Shaele & Slammer - I also have to go back in 2 weeks time for another scan. Certain parts couldn't be seen clearly due to the way he way laying and moving. Not complaining!

He was moving loads on the scan but I didn't feel a thing. Put my mind at ease :)


----------



## hunni12

@shaele: Glad to hear your last scan went well. My lady bug never cooperates neither lol.

@Pomp and slam: Congrats on team blue!! It seems like we all have one of each now haha

Afm, last day in the second tri. My goodness it has flew! I get kicks all day now lol. The doctor ended up prescribing me a belly band because now I can barely walk. Now I am just counting down till 32 weeks as then I will start getting weekly monitoring. Only 2 more months now!!


Has anyone heard from Bsleck or Vel?


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies!

Pompey and slammer- congrats and the baby boys!!

Hunni- congrats on entering 3rd tri! That is a huge goal of mine this time around!!

As for me, I have been gone for what seems forever because we finally have internet in our new house! We've moved, gained full custody of my step daughters, had a birthday party for our 11 year old step daughter, had my parents in town, did school orientation and had guests over from out of town!! It has been crazy! 

But, I'm on the 3rd week of my progesterone shots... The first one I was sooooo sore, but the next was fine and my 3rd one is this week.

My scans have been awesome and baby is measuring 3 days ahead which always puts me at ease.

We've done a bit of shopping for the new baby- (just a few cute newborn outfits since he will get everything from his brother). And I finally decided to invest into a diaper genie since we will now have two boys in diapers!! Ahh!

Glad to hear everyone is doing so well and so happy to hear there are more baby boys out there! I feel like everyone around me is having girls!! In target, I feel I get slight depression on having another boy because the baby girl clothes suck me in and I get Tracy that I will never be able to buy them for a baby of my own. Plus I'm throwing my cousins baby shower who is having a girl and although at least I get to buy some girl stuff- this still makes me a little sad :(

Talk to everyone soon! :happydance:


----------



## hunni12

I am just happy you are having your rainbow B!! Congrats on everything going so well for you! I have 8 more shots to go :( those things are painful

It feels good to be in the 3rd tri and officially 7 months now..just 2 more to go.


----------



## rose.

Good to hear from you BSelck sounds like you've had a crazy few weeks but glad everything is going well :) your boys will grow up as best friends I'm sure -
That's the bonus of having two the same gender. My husband has 2 brothers and 2 sisters, his younger brother is only 2 years apart from him and they're great friends, always have been.


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks Hunni! Those shots are painful!!

And thanks Rose! I needed to hear that!


----------



## pompeyvix

I had a browse round ASDA today looking for boys clothes and felt incredibly uninspired! I kept getting drawn to the girls clothes. The selection was tiny and it was full of dull colours like blues, greys and very dark reds. I want bright colours! (bright green, bright blue, bright red, yellow, orange etc) Boys can wear bright colours without looking girly :( So disappointing!

BSelck - your boys will grow up best buds, I am sure. That is the pro of having two of the same gender. I wanted another girl myself so Anabella could have a sister to grow up with, but it wasn't meant to be. I am feeling a slight amount of gender disappointment if I'm being totally honest, and clothes shopping doesn't help!!

How's everyone else doing?

Movements are getting a bit more regular for me which is good. I feel him most days now. 

We've kept everything from when Anabella was born so whilst I am off work this week and next , I am trying to have a sort out and sell all her clothes. It is such a huge task!! 4 years worth of clothes is no mean feat!!


----------



## Shaele

aww I hear ya pompey...girl clothes really are the best and I'm having a bit of trouble looking at those dull colors in boy clothes too but cute ones exist I promise! just keep looking. I remember going shopping to pick out some and it took me at least an hour to find stuff I liked...meanwhile I was like all the girl clothes are great here but most of the boy clothee suck! and yes going through 4 years of clothes is a lot lol. I have 2 years worth now and I dread it...so much so that I convinced myself if I had another girl I'd just buy new clothes instead of gping through dd's old ones haha. my dh would never even know anyway. are you done having kids after this one? cause you might have another girl if not...in any case good luck and I'm sure as time goes on you'll feel better about having a boy. I'm still working on it too. =) 

glad to hear you're back online bselck! totally forgot you were moving. that must have been fun...not. you had a really busy few weeks but it looks like everything is working out your way. so happy to hear that!!!


----------



## rose.

Pompey I always found nice clothes for Alfie in Next, M&Co and mothercare. Sometimes sainsburys have some nice ones too. He is in to brightly coloured clothes, I was never in to baby blue with him, we bought brightly coloured prints from the start. Also when we went to Canada we found some really lovely baby grows in Carters. Maybe you could order some online? Not sure if you have Carters where you are, Shaele?

I think it's probably the time of the year - Spring is the best time to find lots of brightly coloured clothes. I always buy in advance in the sale from my favourite stores so I am prepared and save money :D


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey I'm having some gender disappointment too. It's hard to imagine bonding with a little boy, but I'm sure it will happen and all will be fine. I think at least if I could get excited about a name I liked I'd feel better, but there's no arguing with DH on this one. It's not a bad name, just boring and a family name, and I'm really not into repeating family names. Blah.

I'm also feeling more movement now too, so that's nice. We're having identical pregnancies or something. :)

Shaele, glad you found some nice boy clothes even if it took a while. Maybe I'll go shopping to try and perk myself up a bit about the boy. There must be a few cute things I can find. I'm hoping to get a lot of clothes from friends though.

Rose, we have Carters around me - both dedicated Carters stores and they are also sold in a couple other places. They definitely have cute stuff.


----------



## Shaele

Oh yes I am quite addicted to carters. I didn't mention specific names of stores because I wasn't sure if you would have the same ones near you and that wouldn't help. but yes...carters is where I find most of my baby clothes. I tell my mom I have a sickness...every time I buy from that store it's a cry for help lol. I can easily drop $100 and I'm like yay new clothes! boo no more money!


----------



## pompeyvix

Thanks rose for the shop recommendations. I am not going to Asda again! I love Next clothes, they are just a bit pricey! Hopefully I'll get another VIP slot at Christmas and can stock up. 

You can definitely order from Carters for clothes to be shipped here. Reading the posts above have reminded me. I am going to take a look!

I had movement early afternoon, my this evening I've had none and he usually moves around quite a lot in the evenings. I am worried now. 

I am glad I'm not the only one having a twinge of gender disappointment. I am sure once he's here everything will just slot into place :)


----------



## rose.

Pompey I have seen some Carters stuff in Costco too - not sure if you're a member? I agree next is pricey, I also try to get sale stuff although I find its not as good as it was a few years ago. 

Hope your LO started moving again last night?


----------



## pompeyvix

rose. said:


> Pompey I have seen some Carters stuff in Costco too - not sure if you're a member? I agree next is pricey, I also try to get sale stuff although I find its not as good as it was a few years ago.
> 
> Hope your LO started moving again last night?

I did feel him move the night I was worried, but all day yesterday I felt nothing - not in the day, evening or overnight. I was so so so worried and kept having bad dreams about something going wrong. This morning I was googling '21 weeks and no movement for 2 days' when I felt something - I was so relieved!!

I spent ages looking at the carters website and put loads into my basket. But then the shipping put me off and I cancelled. We dont have a costco near us, the nearest one if 45 mins away and I'm not a member. 

I am sure I will find some lovely clothes for him!

Hope everyone is well and has had a good week?


----------



## BSelck24

Omg so glad were talking about baby clothes!! Call me crazy, but one of the main reasons I'm having slight gender disappointment myself is the clothes! I LOVE all the girl clothes and know EXACTLY how I would dress my baby girl... BUT wet having another boy and we too have saved Zacks clothes so I guess at least it saves us money. 

Last weekend my mom was in town and we were shopping for baby girl clothes for my cousin... I started crying. Yes it was a hormonal moment but it just hit me that I will never have a baby girl of my own and my step daughters are nearly teenagers so picking out their clothes is not going to happen either.

HOWEVER, I am a Carters addict as well! And it is one of the few places I find boy clothes I like. Target is great for sleepers and warm footsie pjs. The one thing I like for boys that most girl clothes don't have are the cute little winter vests!

Anyways hope everyone is well. Just had my 18 week cervical length checked and it was 4.77cm! Which I guess is great since they want anything over 2.5cm. 

I've also just had my 3rd progesterone shot and I think my body is getting used to them as the last two have been no where near as painful and sore as the first. 

September 22nd is my 20 week ultrasound and anatomy scan so I will try to post another bump pic and baby pics then! :thumbup:


----------



## Shaele

hey pompey i was thinking....do you know what position your placenta is in? with my daughter i had an anterior placenta which means it was on top of my uterus blocking a lot of kicks and punches. i didnt feel her move until 6 months or so. this time i have a posterior placenta which is on the bottom and ive been feeling everything since 15 weeks. i also read that they sleep a lot nowadays...like 12 to 14 hours a day. so maybe in combination of the two is a reason you arent feeling as much movement? i still wouldnt worry im sure you are fine! 

im sorry you are feeling down about the clothes part bselck =( try to think about what great pals your son and new baby will be! i agree about the cute vests the boys get though! glad to hear everything is going perfect for you so far...hope it continues. cant wait to hear updates!


----------



## slammerkin

Hey ladies. How are y'all feeling? My inner hip/groin is sore. I've been doing some deep squatting the last few days, so I think that's the cause. Hopefully it will ease up as I do more squatting and get stronger there.

I have a return scan tomorrow to get the pics the tech wasn't able to get last time, and then a regular appt with an NP. Need to talk to her about my refusal to take the 3-hour test and show my logs of my blood sugar testing the last few weeks. No indication I have any problem maintaining normal levels. I have no intention of doing the test at 28 weeks either. It's a waste of my time. But they'll probably just treat me as if I have GD anyway, so I need to find out what that means in terms of more tests/monitoring. Not looking forward to this appt, but at least DH is going with me.


----------



## pompeyvix

Good to hear from you slammer. Good luck with your scan tomorrow and follow up appointment. Hopefully it'll go better than you think and they are supportive of your decision to not take the 3 hour test.

Shaele - not sure where my placenta is, but I THINK it's posterior. I will check at my scan on Friday.

BSelck - I totally understand how you must be feeling with knowing you won't have a girl if this baby is your last. But there are so many positives too and I am sure your boys will grow up so close :hugs:

I have my follow up scan on Friday which I'm looking forward to. I had a consultant appointment today and all seems well. She is happy with how everything is progressing as it stands. We talked briefly about the birth and it seems a VBAC is better for both baby and me as opposed a csection. I think unless I need a csection for medical reasons, I am going to go VBAC route. It feels good to make that decision!

I've had the past couple of weeks off work and I spent the 4 days where Anabella has been in Nursery sorting out her clothes as this baby is our last. There were bags and bags and bags of them and it has taken absolutely ages to sort out. I've managed to sell the bulk of them to one lady and have made around £130 in total. It's not much for 4 years worth of clothes, but as I've found out, selling baby/toddler clothes is not easy! No one wants to buy them and there are so many people selling. I feel sad because they're gone forever but relieved in a way as they have been taking over our living room! We got a large keepsake blanket made of Anabella's clothes she wore in her first year which I adore. We've also ket her first sleepsuit she wore in hospital, her first ever little dress and a cute dress she wore last year. A few bits have been recycled for baby boy, but 95% has gone. 

Anyway, I've rambled, hope everyone is OK!


----------



## rose.

Slammerkin I am suffering so much with my pelvis/hips. It's so much worse than last time. I am just hoping that I can keep going as I am until the last minute - I don't want to finish work too early as I want to be off until DS starts school next September. Hope the squatting helps you to stay strong so you won't suffer too much!

Pompey well done for having a clear out of clothes. I cleared DS' a while ago, it's good to get things tidy. Most things I sold, and the rest I gave away as we then found out our friends are having a boy. I have bought a few things for this baby second hand, most clothes have come from the shops though as I've had a bit of a splurge :haha: I bought the rocking crib second hand though, and have rocking chairs etc from DS, as well as his pushchair. I don't think I really need to buy much else until we do the nursery when this baby is a bit older.


----------



## pompeyvix

rose. said:


> Slammerkin I am suffering so much with my pelvis/hips. It's so much worse than last time. I am just hoping that I can keep going as I am until the last minute - I don't want to finish work too early as I want to be off until DS starts school next September. Hope the squatting helps you to stay strong so you won't suffer too much!
> 
> Pompey well done for having a clear out of clothes. I cleared DS' a while ago, it's good to get things tidy. Most things I sold, and the rest I gave away as we then found out our friends are having a boy. I have bought a few things for this baby second hand, most clothes have come from the shops though as I've had a bit of a splurge :haha: I bought the rocking crib second hand though, and have rocking chairs etc from DS, as well as his pushchair. I don't think I really need to buy much else until we do the nursery when this baby is a bit older.

I love clothes shopping for children , so much more fun than for myself! I have three friends who have offered to donate us baby boy clothes but I am going to mix that in with some new stuff. As soon as he outgrows clothes they are going to be sold to avoid a big build up again.

We have most of the big things too from last time. I want to buy a decent baby carrier/wrap, new breast pump, new bottles, a small chest of drawers for his room, new carpet plus a few other bits and bobs 
We have the big stuff - toys, cot, blankets and sheets, pushchair, car seat, changing table, moses basket etc so that saves a lot of money!


----------



## BSelck24

Slammer- So glad you have been your own advocate and monitoring your blood sugar. I hope you get the support and treatment you want and I am glad your DH will be here with you! Hope your scan goes well!

I actually have bouts of low blood sugar so today I asked if next week they could just randomly test me and see where it's at.

Pompey- how exciting you e decided on a VBAC! I hope it works it out just how you want it too! I have never had a C Section but they scare me! So anytime someone doesn't need to go that route I feel better lol (unless if needed or recommended by the Doctor of course!)

And good for you for selling and making money off of your DDs clothes!!

Rose- I know you are a ways ahead of me, but when did you start having hip pain? The past week or so I have been waking up so sore!! My hips from laying on the sides at night just ache and I feel myself tossing and turning so much!


----------



## rose.

My hip pain started very early this time, by about 16 weeks I think. It has gradually got worse since, although getting the new mattress and using my V pillow as a sleeping support has helped loads. If I don't overdo it it's not too bad - it's usually bad by the evening but when I wake up it's a bit better.


----------



## slammerkin

My appointment went better than expected! The scan was first and baby was in a bad position to start, so the tech had me get up and walk around for a bit. He had shifted by the time we tried again and she was able to get the pics she needed. Everything looked good. :) The GD discussion was good too. The NP looked at my blood sugar readings and said they looked great, and there was no indication of GD yet. She ordered an A1C blood test to look at my blood sugar levels over the last few months as well. At 28 weeks I'll do another week of readings and if things still look good then I'll be in the clear. Phew!

Pompey I hope the VBAC goes smoothly! I am nervous about birth this time. I pushed for so long with DD and then with an emergency transfer to hospital after that it was a tough experience. I just want this one to come out more easily and for things to go normal afterward. Plus I'm nervous about birthing in a hospital - while there is some peace of mind in being there if things go wrong, I'm anxious about the whole medical environment.


----------



## hunni12

@Rose: My leg, back, and hip pains are the worse times 100. Looks like you are almost in the second tri!!

@Slammerkin: Kudos to you for standing you ground! Glad to hear that your appointment went well. GD from what I hear can be ultra scary. 

@Pompey: Good luck with your VBAC! I am sure things will go fine hun.

@Bsleck: I must say how happy I am for you on your rainbow! I know the gender disappointment must suck, but I know once he gets here that will be a thing of the past.

Afm, I cannot believe I will 30 weeks in a few days! As of 32 weeks, I will begin to start getting seen every week to monitor my labor. Which means weekly ultrasounds lol. I think I am doing good because around this time with my son I was already 2 cm so i believe the makena shots are working. I have an ultrasound again Wed. to weigh her. My SPD is super bad. I cannot even get out of bed at times my back and legs hurt so bad. I have 2 weeks to decide where I am going to get my tubes tied, or get the iud for 5 years. This pregnancy has been rough and 2 kids with 2 different dads I think I want to be done. I got lucky though...a girl and a boy. So I count my blessings. Also, lately I have been really fatigued and tired, but lady bug is kicking up a storm haha


----------



## pompeyvix

slammer - I think we are having mirror pregnancies or something... I went back for my scan today and the sonographer also had me walking around and drinking a sugary drink as she still couldn't get all the checks done properly! Eventually she did, and like you, all looks fine.

I am so glad she was supportive with the GD, perfect :thumbup:

hunni - sounds like she is keen to stay put, which is great! Sorry your SPD is bad, that sucks :hugs:


----------



## slammerkin

Funny pompey!

Hunni, sorry to hear you're in so much pain. That really sucks. I have some pain, but it's manageable so far.

I'm considering getting my tubes tied in the hospital. I will bring it up at one of my future appointments. I'm kind of scared to get it done right away (what if something happened to this baby, and I wanted to have another?) but then I'm also TOTALLY SURE that I don't want 3 kids. I'm wondering if insurance will pay for us both to be snipped - double-protection!


----------



## BSelck24

Florida- so sorry to hear of your friends- that is such a trying thing to go through and I know she will reach out when she's ready.

TTC- congrats on the good results! What was the AFP testing again?

Slammer- sorry I thought I replied to this earlier! I am so afraid of getting my tubes tied, or my DH getting a vasectomy because it all seems so permenant! But I think that's because I'm secretly (or not so secretly) wanting to try for a 3rd baby in the future and am maybe hoping for an "oops" moment for my husband to agree to it lol or maybe that's just a dream of mine! If it were up to my DH he would be getting a vasectomy the day this baby is born! Lol

Had my 20 week scan today! Everything was great! She got all measurements needed and my cervix hadn't changed or shortened so that was great news. She got a cool video of him kicking my bladder but he kept both hands up near his face (picture a boxing match with the clenched fists lol) the whole time! So no great pics but I just loved seeing him! 

He was measuring a few days ahead for the past couple of scans and today he is measuring nearly a week ahead at 21 + 2 :happydance:

Still being monitored closely since my last pre term birth so I am so thankful I will have checks every 2 weeks from here on out.

Baby Brody weighed in at 14oz with a heartbeat of 150bpm :baby:


----------



## rose.

I am going to ask hubby if he wants to get the snip but I'm sure he will say no! Even though he is the one who doesn't want any more children. I am quite happy with two but if a surprise popped up in the future I'm sure I wouldn't mind. I'll probably go back on the pill for a bit. I doubt much relations will be happening for a good few months anyway!!


----------



## hunni12

So last night ended up back at the er for strong braxton hicks. Found out I went from closed to now one 1cm. I had my son at 36 weeks and this is how it went last time. 

So kind of worried. I been doing Makena shots since 16 weeks to.keep her in full term


----------



## BSelck24

OH no Hunni! I was hoping the shots would do the trick! Did you stay at 1cm with your son for a while or did you progress quickly? Can they give you a cerclage?


----------



## hunni12

BSelck24 said:


> OH no Hunni! I was hoping the shots would do the trick! Did you stay at 1cm with your son for a while or did you progress quickly? Can they give you a cerclage?


I see the doctor Tuesday, but they advised me to just go ahead and pack her bags/mines just in case. With my son I was 2 cm and at 36+3 I went into full labor being 4 cm with full blown contractions. She is a good weight. Tuesday she weighed in at 3lbs and 8ozs so there is that. The doctor explained that I may just be one of those women who are not meant to carry to 40 weeks:nope: I feel blessed to have made it this far honestly. I was getting them painful ass shots for nothing lol.

But dont worry B! They may work for you, and hey I am not in full labor yet so they may be the reason she makes it to at least 37w.


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear that Hunni! Glad she is a good weight already though. And hopefully she will stay baking a little longer :hugs:


----------



## slammerkin

Wow, I hope you can keep her in another few weeks at least hunni!


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks Hunni!!

Hopefully they may just put you on bed rest for the next few weeks and keep an eye on you?

If you had to stay in the hospital, what would your son do!?


----------



## pompeyvix

Thinking of you hunni xx


----------



## slammerkin

Broke down last night and had a good cry. I'm just so uncomfortable already and though I get through the day fine, by the evening I have no patience and DD drives me crazy. I don't remember being this uncomfortable so early with her. I hate having a huge belly that gets so in the way and makes everything hard. I can't hold DD for more than a minute because it hurts my back or belly too much. I just want this to be over so I can look forward to never being pregnant again. Of course I am thankful for this baby and all that, but I'm not enjoying pregnancy. :(


----------



## BSelck24

Aww Slammer I'm sorry!!

I too am having early back pain already (which I didnt have with my son) and I get so exhausted very quickly! I can hold and walk with my son for a few minutes at a time!!

But this will prob be my last pregnancy too so I'm trying to soak it up and be thankful for every minute just like you!! You got this girl! Stay positive!!


----------



## rose.

Slammerkin I feel similarly! I am already so big and uncomfortable. My belly feels stretched, I feel gross after eating anything because there's no room in there. I wake at least 3 times a night just to pee!! today at work I felt like one side of my pelvis was going numb just from sitting on my chair. I cannot wait to be able to eat sensibly and go for walks after she is here and try to get back to a comfortable weight. I just feel so big and flumpy at the moment!


----------



## slammerkin

Yes, sometimes my belly feels like it's going to explode! Arrrgg. And I got a charlie horse (calf muscle seized up) in the night last night. No fun. At least I'm working from home today and tomorrow.


----------



## pompeyvix

I must say ladies, I am feeling pretty good still! I definitely feel bigger but can still fit in stretchy non-maternity stuff. I reckon I'll explode in size near the end. 

I also had calf muscle cramp the night before last. It was SO bloody painful. My daughter and I still bed share and I didn't want to wake her , so I was writhering around in pain for what seemed like ages.

The pregnancy is definitely starting to go quicker now, which is a relief. The first 12 weeks dragged like anything, but now each week seems to be going quicker than the last.


----------



## pompeyvix

slammerkin said:


> Broke down last night and had a good cry. I'm just so uncomfortable already and though I get through the day fine, by the evening I have no patience and DD drives me crazy. I don't remember being this uncomfortable so early with her. I hate having a huge belly that gets so in the way and makes everything hard. I can't hold DD for more than a minute because it hurts my back or belly too much. I just want this to be over so I can look forward to never being pregnant again. Of course I am thankful for this baby and all that, but I'm not enjoying pregnancy. :(

That sounds tough :hugs: Just concentrate on the end goal as much as you can!


----------



## rose.

I keep getting calf cramps in the night too!! How weird that lots of us are having it. I have to jump out of bed and put all my weight on it to make it stop. Not a nice way to wake up in the middle of the night.


----------



## slammerkin

Thankfully I was alone in bed when I got the calf cramp. I was writhing around and moaning like I was being murdered, lol!


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies! Just wanted to check in with some good news-

I am 5 days away from 23 weeks, when I had my son. So thank God I had a cervical length check today which allowed for a transvaginal scan as well as a quick regular sonogram on baby! I was so nervous and anxiety ridden this morning that I was nauseous and had convinced myself it was a sign of preterm labor! Nope! Everything looks great! Cervix is still long and closed, my fluid is at 17cm (which they said normal is 8-20 so I def have enough fluid and nothing is leaking!) Heartbeat was 157bpm, and we got some more pictures! 

Baby is head down again and when she had me push (while checking my cervical length they have you push to see how your cervix reacts to pressure and if it shortens) his head was right up against it! So crazy to see how something so big will soon be going down that little tunnel!! 

The doctor in the end was happy with my appointment and Results and said I should be pregnant for much longer! It was so good to hear and such a relief!

Hunni- how are you doing? Still dilated at 1cm?

Any ladies in Florida! Please be careful and stay safe! Sending my prayers!

Talk to you all soon! I will try and post a new baby pic from today's scan later on!!


----------



## rose.

That's great news BSelck, must be a huge relief! :D

Yes thinking of anyone who lives in Florida it must be a very scary time. Stay safe :hugs:

We just got planning permission for our extension so hoping to start in a few weeks. I am so excited to start see our extra living space taking shape!! Although it's going to be a chaotic few months.


----------



## slammerkin

So glad to hear it looks like you'll carry this baby longer BSelck!

Rose - great news on the planning permission!

Today's my bday and tomorrow is DD's - we're having a party for her tomorrow. It's Peppa Pig themed and she's super excited. :) 

I had an appointment yesterday and it was a quick one, just measured my belly and heard the heartbeat.


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks Rose! And congrats on the planned extension! 

Slammer- happy birthday! And same to your DD!! Have a great time tomorrow at her party!


----------



## rose.

Thanks girls :) happy birthday to you and your LO slammer! Hope you have a great time :) my son is mad on Peppa pig too! Nick Jr. Have just released a channel here which is only Peppa pig. It's brilliant when I need to keep DS occupied.


----------



## slammerkin

What's new ladies??

I got some maternity leggings from Motherhood over the weekend. Oh praise the lord. I was feeling too constricted even in the loose yoga pants I wore with DD. I also got maternity underwear. The freedom of movement! I've given up wearing a bra too. Basically I just can't stand any feeling of constriction from chest to groin! Thankfully my girls are small enough to conceal any excess jiggling with layering and scarves. :)

I'm having on and off back pain that is very annoying, and DD is going through a very frustrating potty regression. Losing my mind about it, but such is life.


----------



## BSelck24

Hey Slammer! 

Doing well over here! Hit my Vday today! (I know my ticker is a little off) so that was super exciting!! I'm one week more pregnant than I have ever been!! 

I'm with you on the uncomfortably you of pants and bras! I refuse to buy new bras so I have been resorting to sports bras quite a bit as for me if I wear no support they hurt even worse! I've been wearing maternity jeans and leggings for a bit as well just so much more comfy!

I have my 24 weeks scan this Thursday and I've still been getting my progesterone shots so that's been going good.

I threw my cousin her baby shower on Saturday and she's having a girl so it was so much fun decorating and celebrating! I'll attach a pic I have of me and my two prego cousins! It's me on the left at 24 weeks, my cousin in the middle at 31 weeks, and my other cousin on the right at almost 20 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rose.

Lovely pic BSelck! You all have such lovely bumps :) congratulations on getting to V-Day!

Slammerkin I am struggling with clothes now too. Almost everything seems uncomfy except for my pj bottoms and I can't go out in them :haha: my long tops/dresses just don't fit right anymore so I'm struggling to find things to wear with leggings. I have one comfy pair of maternity jeans and the others just don't fit the same :( 

Can't believe how quickly the weeks are flying by now. Only 9 to go :D


----------



## slammerkin

Nice pic BSelck, and how nice you have cousins who will have babies around the same time as you! I'm jealous of your little belly. I am so huge.

Ahh, you're so close to the end Rose! It's crazy. Hang in there!

On top of the low back pain I tweaked my neck this morning. It's happened numerous times before I was pregnant. It's painful for a few days and I have limited range of motion. Ughhh. I can't wait to not be pregnant and to try and regain some semblance of fitness. 

Are you all buying a maternity coat? I'm going to try to get by with what I have, plus layering, plus maybe stealing DH's coats. I don't want to spend money on a coat I'll wear only a few months.


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks guys!

Slammer- so funny you bring up the maternity coat- I actually just bought one! I would never have thought of it and def didn't need it my last pregnancy but it was in the maternity section when I was looking at tops and I went for it! It of course is stretchy material but doesn't look like it and is sooo comfy! It's not the thickest jacket so I can't wear it through out whole winter (Minnesota winters are long and freezing) but it's great for now. 

My mom was just in town and bought a new car seat for my son at we needed as well as one of those warm winter covers for the infant car seat for the new baby so that was awesome and we are so grateful! I'm feeling more prepared each day! Are u guys feeling ready for #2 or nervous!?


----------



## rose.

I'm not getting a coat, but our winters are usually fairly mild so I should be able to get by with an existing coat which isn't zipped up. I had a maternity coat last time but had DS in March so I had a good few months of wear out of it. Unfortunately I got rid of it when we moved so I don't still have it.

To be honest BSelck I haven't really thought much about what life will be like once she is here! I am sure nearer the time it will sink in. I remember being like this last time - just really focusing on getting to the end and the birth. I guess with the second they sort of just have to fit in with the older one anyway.


----------



## hunni12

Just doing a quick check in...had an appointment today

Tummy measuring 34 weeks...baby girl is now 5lbs and 14 oz so 2 more oz and she will be 6. Currently 1cm dilated and 50% effaced out so her time is coming.


----------



## BSelck24

Oh Hunni! So glad to see baby has stayed put! You're doing great! Keep us updated!


----------



## slammerkin

I've done basically nothing to prepare. I feel like there's not much to do, but maybe I'm not thinking clearly, lol. I have three sleepers - definitely not enough boy clothes, but I have someone that offered to swap clothes, so I need to go through DD's clothes and reach back out to her. I think I'll feel more pressure to get things ready when I hit 30 weeks.

I have no idea what life will be like once this baby comes, but since I'm not really enjoying being pregnant, I'm looking forward to him being here, just so I can stop being pregnant!


----------



## pompeyvix

Hi ladies, so nice to hear from you all! I am glad on the whole everyone's pregnancies are going well :)

I am so pleased you made it to V day BSelck, what a great milestone especially after your last pregnancy with you son :)

Sorry you're still struggling with pregnancy slammerkin :( I am finding it's going quicker now though, hopefully that's the same for you too.

Not long to go at all now hunni and what a fantastic weight your little girlie is!

How is your husband now rose? Is he getting any more excited/involved now your due date is fast approaching?

AFM - pregnancy going really well so far. Blood pressure has stayed down, I passed the glucose tolerance test, baby is moving lots and on the whole I feel OK. I always get really tired between 4 and 6pm every single day for some reason, but it passes. I have been suffering with some anxiety, but that seems to have shifted a little bit. 

We've got enough clothes for at least 6 months, I just need to sort through them. We've got the pushchair out and given it a good clean. I've bought a new breast pump, maternity towels, nipple cream..... a lot of stuff! I received a little bonus after being with my employers for 10 years so used that money to buy stuff we need. I just need to buy a carrier (am thinking an Ergo) and a new changing bag and I think we're set. 

2 more months and I finish work! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Thanks for asking Pompey. He seems ok about it. He's not excited but he doesn't seem to be funny about it either so I'm just going with it for now and hoping he will fall in love with her when she's born (I'm sure he will!!). Glad things are going well for you :) 

Hunni that's so exciting! So glad baby has stayed put until now.


----------



## hunni12

Well...had a repeat ultrasound to test my amniotic fluid and it had dropped down to a 4(so lower than yesterday). The doctor sent me over to the hospital immediately.


----------



## rose.

Thinking of you hunni hope all is ok!!


----------



## hunni12

Ultrasound this morning showed no progress in her fluids going up despite me getting fluids overnight. They say if push come to shove I'll be holding her before I know it.


----------



## slammerkin

Oh, hunni, I'm sorry she may come early, but I hope they take good care of you and her.

Rose I'm sure your DH will fall in love with his baby girl right away.

Pompey, glad to hear you pregnancy is going well! You sound so prepared. You put me to shame, lol.

I'm having some braxton hicks contractions lately. No pain or anything.

We have a leak somewhere causing some water in the basement ceiling. So aggravated. We've had a water incident of some sort three years running now. At least with the last two incidents the causes were obvious. This one is a mystery so far. Grrrr.


----------



## hunni12

I need opinions ladies since there is no tmi here lol. Is this spotting?


Spoiler
https://i64.tinypic.com/fx57ur.jpg


----------



## rose.

Looks like it to me, are you still in hospital?


----------



## hunni12

I am being readmitted into the hospital A'mouri heart rate took a dip on the monitor. I'm also 3cm dilated so they are giving me steroids for her lungs just in case


----------



## rose.

Good luck hunni :hugs:


----------



## pompeyvix

Hoping everything goes ok :hugs:


----------



## hunni12

Just a minor update, yesterday I was having really bad contractions and baby heart rate went down to the 70s but went back up to normal once the contraction was over. This morning ultrasound showed her fluid has dropped back down to a 5. They said I could be heading towards an induction. Nothing was more scarier than seeing her rate drop like that.


----------



## hunni12

I was just sitting here going through our thread we lost a lot of wonderful ladies throughout our journey.

I wonder how Vel is?


----------



## slammerkin

Hope you're doing ok today hunni. You'll be seeing baby girl soon I bet. I hope all goes well.

Yes, I'm wondering how some ladies are doing too. Haven't heard from Shaele in a little while either.


----------



## hunni12

Good morning. They are doing a repeat ultrasound this morning. If her fluids are okay I can go home. If not they gone keep me, but they did want to deliver her Monday at 36 weeks... Just to give steroids enough time to work and so she can get a little more weight.


----------



## hunni12

How is everyone else?


----------



## slammerkin

28 weeks today! I'm feeling OK. Noticing braxton hicks more lately, and felt hiccups from baby for the first time yesterday.


----------



## pompeyvix

Oh wow, hunni, Monday , so soon! At lest at 36 weeks it's only one week away from being full term. 

I am OK. Got a STINKING cold right now and it's lingering. 

Got a growth scan tomorrow, so looking forward to seeing him again :cloud9:

I also wonder how Vel, babydust and shaele are getting on.


----------



## BSelck24

OH Hunni! I just caught up on your status! Good luck love! Sounds like you'll be having a baby soon!!! :hugs:

Slammer- happy 28 weeks!! So cute about the hiccups!

Pompey- there is a sickness circling my family at the moment too! It hasn't hit me yet but I have even made my DH sleep on the couch a couple nights! (So it doesn't spread but also his snoring has been horrendous!) lol


----------



## Velathria

Hey ladies :) how you guys doing? 

Hunni- I'm excited that you get to see your baby soon :) have a healthy and happy birth ;) let us know how it went :) can't believe it's already that time. 

Sorry thought about no contact. After my MC I took a little break from everything just to recover and everything but this cycle is my first ttc again ^^ I already ovulated and I am crossing everything that this month is it. 

Hope everyone's pregnancy is going good ^^


----------



## slammerkin

BSelck - I hope you are spared the sickness! 

Velathria - good to hear from you! I really hope this is your month!


----------



## BSelck24

OH Velathria! I'm crossing my fingers for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## Velathria

hahaha i hope it is too.. :) its just so long now so i'd love for it to happen. :) 

I'd be 21 weeks now if I wouldn't have had the mc.. Kinda sad... but oh well.. 

How are you all doing? Except the sicknesses.. hopefully it stays away :)


----------



## Shaele

hey everyone! i am sorry for my absence lately...been a really busy month. I have checked in every now and then though to see how everyone is doing. it seems everyone is having lots of aches and pains. i do hope they are easing up but seeing as how we are getting towards the end of our pregnancies they probably are only getting worse lol. I, too, am having my share of grumbles. if i sit too long and then try to walk my hip does some spazing and my back...ugh just doing a grocery store trip does that in. 31 weeks and I'm just ready lol. 

hunni i hope that she stays baking a little longer and fluids are back to normal! although I am sure she will be just fine if delivered now. I imagine you must be in the mix of feeling excited and nervous at the same time! hold on! just a wee bit longer to go!

velathria so great to hear from you! glad you are back trying again. I bet you will get your rainbow baby right away. fingers crossed for this month luck! 

bselck i am sorry to hear you are feeling sick. being sick AND pregnant is the absolute worst...its like yeah we don't feel poorly enough already. something that helps me when i get sick is drinking "emergen c" it's this powdered vitamin mixture basically that you mix with water. 2 of those a day and im good. if you don't feel comfy with those popping vitamin c chewables is always an option too that i used to do before i found the powdered stuff. i hope that you feel better soon.

slammerkin i have been feeling braxton hicks too lately! it's so weird cause i didn't feel them with dd. it's amazing how different each pregnancy can be. 

afm hope you have time to read because a lot has happened lol. nothing scary or anything though. so as far as baby goes he's doing really well. i had a doc app last week and my doc is really happy with my weight gain and blood pressure this time. with dd i gained a lot of weight (due to water retention) and i got high blood pressure because i started having symptoms of preeclampsia. i do have one more (at least for now) ultrasound on nov 22 to check his weight and see how he's doing in that area. my doc scheduled me to have a c section on dec 21...a week before I'm actually due...to avoid being in hospital during christmas. he said since dd was 8lbs 5oz the second baby is usually bigger so i could be looking at a 9lb baby. would be too big for me to push out without risk of rupturing my old uterus scar. i said hey better be safe than sorry..plus now i can plan what to do with dd and my dog and well really everything. be home in time for christmas and not have to wait the extra week...which cmon ladies...we know how long one week is at this stage. I'm pretty excited about it but also am like ugh...have to go through that surgery again and healing process and feel like crap. good thing dh has a really good paternity leave. i feel bad he's gonna have to take care of me AND a toddler this time around. 

so this month has been really busy like i previously mentioned...first we got our bathrooms redone. that in itself is really stressful! there was so much else that had to be involved. we had to cut walls open and replace pipes (all things that weren't foreseen) my house got so cluttered with supplies and the dust and dirt that collected on everything OMG. i wanted to just close my eyes and have it be done. on top of that i was planning a surprise birthday party for dh and was stressing out that the bathrooms wouldn't be done in time! (they were suppose to start construction august 1st so i thought i had plenty of time but they didn't actually start until mid september due to supply ordering issues) and they worked all the way up until the day before the party. they also demoed the bathroom they had just finished instead of the other one...which who knows how they even thought that was the correct one to do....so that put them behind. i was going crazy. fortunately i got in a cleaning crew and everything was spic and span for the party the next day and boy was dh surprised! then the next week my parents threw me a baby shower (or rather sprinkle?) I am in FULL nesting mode right now but the spare room which we plan on making into the new nursery is full of...well...spare room stuff. I told dh he needs to clean out his office to make room for the spare room stuff so that the nursery stuff can go in it! he hasn't done ANYTHING. pissing me off so much. he's like just calm down all we really need is a crib. im like oh yeah?? and where are all the clothes and other things i got from the shower going? wish you could just see how much needs to get done and he's all not worried at all. so i took matters into my own hands and invited our friends over to help him clean his office out next weekend. i told him that i want to help set the nursery up but time is running out. next month i'm gonna be even more tired and worn than i am already and forget about doing anything after i have a surgery. i want it done. now. men...they just don't understand anything. i have a HUGE box of baby boy clothes in our room just hanging out. i don't want them there. need to get a dresser...need to get the closet emptied out. blah. plus since baby is due around christmas i'm also now thinking about christmas shopping. i get no help from dh in that department either. im like what should i get your dad? i dunno. i should just be like I'm not doing christmas gifts this year then, you are. you figure it all out. lemme know if you need scissors and tape for wrapping too! i'll point to where they are. hahaha. so much on my plate...i think i've covered everything...hope everyone is doing well! i can't wait until we all start popping those babes out and hopefully sharing pics! we've been chatting for almost a year now! (at least me i started the thread in january i believe)


----------



## rose.

Hey Velathria! Thanks for checking in. Your chart for this month looks great, I am keeping everything crossed for you. 

Hunni good luck for Monday - hope the birth goes well and I'm sure your little
One will be just fine at 36 weeks.

Shaele I have the exact same problem with our spare room! It is full of the Xmas shopping I have started (everything bought online - soo much easier than traipsing the shops and feeling dizzy every 5 minutes!!), baby stuff and office stuff as well as loads of DHs rubbish. I have tidied it so many times to make extra room but it's still so full. Until the extension is done I think I'm just going to have to put up with it because then it can all go down there. Ugh I wish it was summer then I could put things in the loft without them getting damp. I think I just need to be realistic and realise that I'm just going to have to make do with little space until the extension is done. I do have a small drawer unit for clothes but it's full!! I think I'll have to pack away the larger sizes up in the loft and hope they stay ok until she's ready to wear them. With DS I had a lovely big size ordered wardrobe and a whole nursery ready from day one but it just won't be like that this time. I feel so nesty and I can't even do anything really as I'm still waiting for the extension and for DH to do wardrobes in our room etc. We are now collecting things for the extension which DH gets from work etc so that's cluttering up the place too. Arghh!! Think I'll have to just wrap the Xmas presents soon and start giving them out to make more room :haha:


----------



## slammerkin

Glad to hear from you Shaele! Wow, lots going on indeed. That's nice to have a plan for the birth. I hope you recover quickly from the c-section, and can enjoy Christmas.

I can't even believe they tore out an already completed bathroom! I would have lost my damn mind. Thank goodness you got it all done and cleaned up in time, but wow, yeah, I would have been a wreck. We have to find someone to come in and replace some ceiling drywall in our basement now. I think I mentioned it, but we had a leaking pipe in the ceiling last week. Thankfully we caught it early, so no damage other than to a small area of ceiling. I kind of offended DH because I told him I didn't want him to do the drywall - I want a professional. Last time We had water damage down there he did the drywall himself and did a HORRIBLE job mudding so it's all rough looking. It annoys me every time I look at it. I want to get someone in this time and I'm gonna ask them how much extra it would be to sand and fix the mudding DH did before. Eeek. 

I'm nesting too. Keeping the house much cleaner these days. I want to get carpet cleaners in, but I'll probably wait until after the work is done in the basement. I think we're going to move DD to the larger spare bedroom, and use her room as the "nursery" (nothing special about it now, just a mattress on the flood, dresser and changing table). Need to sell the queen size bed in the other room and buy something for her. I'm thinking a single with a trundle will be good so we can still have one of us sleep with her, but move away from actually sharing the same mattress, because sometimes it gets so uncomfortable if she's moving around and taking up too much space!

I still have practically no clothes for this baby! Send me your box Shaele, lol! I had someone offer to trade clothes because she needs girl stuff and I need boy stuff, but I haven't gone through DD's stuff yet to get it ready for her. Maybe this weekend.

Rose, you're so on top of things with getting Christmas shopping done! Thankfully we don't have too many to buy for. Just my sister's kids and then we do Secret Santa for the adults, so only one gift to buy there. DD is excited to see Santa again - last year DH's bar had a Christmas party with a Santa and she remembers so much about it! She remembers what she wore, what DH wore, what Santa gave her. It's incredible the memory she has - she was only 26 months!


----------



## rose.

I wish we could do secret Santa slammerkin that's a great idea!! I do have quite a few people to buy for - we don't spend much it's more of a token gift - but it's still difficult to think of something for everyone. I am doing gift bags for the ladies with candles, room sprays, nail varnish, bubble bath that kind of thing - so nice and easy. It's the men I struggle with!! I have bought for most of the kids just have to finish off the men on my list. It's lovely that your daughter remembers so much about last Christmas :) makes all the effort worthwhile!!


----------



## hunni12

So they canceled my induction. They want to wait until her fluid levels drop to the dangerous levels of a 2 or 3, but then got the nerve to say my placenta could not be functioning correctly. Like I'm in tears because this could lead to a stillborn if not caught in time.


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear that hunni! What was their reason for cancelling? Do they think the benefits of waiting outweigh the risks?


----------



## Shaele

oh dear i just realized its pompey that has the cold! sorry pompey! i hope you feel better and that bselck avoids the circling illness! 

sorry to hear of the decision doctors made for you hunni...but im sure they know whats best...at least we all hope as we put our faith in their expertise and experience. keep us updated! 

slammerkin oh man id love to share some clothes with you! i got duplicates of some things too that i have to find time to return. needless to say i am definitely good for the first 3 months at least. also poor you with dh...my dh knows hes completely clueless when it comes to handyman stuff so just automatically turns to professionals. i know your dh meant well but i also get how you feel about wanting it to look nice. i hope he will understand that. im quite jealous of your secret santa tradition in your family. i really wish we had that. they dont even expect low budget. one year my in laws said dont spend a lot this year on gifts because they were taking us all to see a broadway show. so i took that literally and got scoffed at the next year reminding me i better get something nicer. no pressure or anything geez. im glad your dd had such a great time last year with the holidays. i live for that....when the "magic" of chritmas still exists for them. heck...i miss when i still believed in santa. i feel bad for my dd because i dont think i can do even any decorating this year due to me being very sore afterwards to take everything down and put it away. i have awesome friends who have offered to help so i might take them up on the offer but i still feel bad....id only be able to sit and point...making me feel as though they are slaves lol. we shall see....

rose glad im not the only one with the spare room issue. its like i have a 4 bedroom house....how do i not have the room??? oh yeah cause i have a husband...who refuses it seems to throw anything out. hope we both get our rooms set up without too much effort soon. 


afm have a wedding on 5th and had to order a maternity dress special for it. suppose to come today i sure hope it fits ok. dh said if not then i can go in a sack. oh the love...lol. talk soon!


----------



## Velathria

*cry* i'm so envious hahaha... but i am happy you are all going to see your little ones soon. :) 

Shaele- Dh's can be so frustrating.... i know what you mean. You tell them to take care of a few things and you know it needs to be done but for some reason they sometimes think they have endless amount of time and that it'll be fine.. 
Makes me so mad. :D Hope everything goes well soon :) and that he gets his ass in gear :rofl: Yay for being able to have your baby's first christmas shortly after being born. :) 

Hunni- Oh no... why are they doing that? i'd freak out... I'd be demanding explanations and getting a second opinion. Hope everything is ok with you and the baby.. Hopefully the doctors know what they are doing.. :) Fingers crossed that everything goes well. :)

Rose- Thanks :) I think it looks so much better then the other ones before the cyst burst. So i'm hoping everything works out now :) I am very tired today and suddenly felt really sick for a few hours but then it just went away.. hopefully it's signs for a bfp.. :) 

Slammerkin- hope everything stays all good with you and the baby. :) 


You have to post pics of your little ones when they are here :) Totally baby crazy here :D was holding my friends 6 week old baby and my DH was joking saying that in a minute there will be a cloud in stead of me :rofl:

I loved the baby smell... I want this so bad... Hope this month is it.. but i feel like it's probably not again.. by now i'm just expecting AF to show up..


----------



## rose.

Velathria, whenever I've got my bfp I've always been hugely surprised as I didn't think it would happen that month. So you never know! I think your chart still looks great though. When will you test?

Shaele it sucks that your family have high expectations with gifts!! Christmas is expensive enough without having to spend loads on grown ups gifts. We normally spend about £10-15 on each person and sometimes a bit more if there's something in particular i want to get for them. Obviously DS gets more than that and DH and I haven't bought each other gifts for the last few years but maybe we will this year. It would be nice to have a few surprises :)

Last year we were in Canada for Christmas so I want to do more with decorations etc this year. We just had a tree last year. I'll do a tree again, and hopefully will have some time to make crackers etc with DS before baby comes. I also want to do elf on the shelf as we didn't last year, and I think DS would love it.


----------



## Velathria

Thanks rose ^^ thinking back though. . The month I was pregnant in june, I didn't think I was either. 

I really wanna test now xD bbs are getting more sore, having cramps on and off... my temps seem to be rising now. Hopefully tomorrow's will be higher or high again. :)


----------



## slammerkin

Oh yeah, I suggested the Secret Santa thing a few years ago. We always exchange lists of what everyone wants, and the adults (my sisters and I, and our spouses) were all kind of having a hard time coming up with things we wanted or needed, since, yaknow, we're adults and can buy things for ourselves now! One sister has no kids, one lives far away and has kids but doesn't make the effort to keep in touch, another sister lives closer, so it's only her kids I need to buy for, and they always have inexpensive things on their lists like small toys or books. DH usually picks a bottle of scotch as a present, and I pick something for myself as well. My present is already done for the year, lol. I wanted a new expensive handbag, so I got that as my bday/anniversary/Christmas present already, and I won't really get anything at Christmas time.

I do miss the magic of Christmas as a kid, but I still enjoy the season a lot. I'll do a tree and maybe a few other things. I want to buy some new ornaments/lights. I've been wanting to do white lights, with a red/gold theme, but DH likes the multicolored lights. However, he never helps with decorating the tree! So this year I'm doing what I want to do!


----------



## rose.

Velathria another temp rise :) so excited for you!

Slammerkin luckily my DH isn't bothered about decorations so I get to decide yay. I like white lights too but I did have multicoloured on the tree last year as I thought DS would like them and I couldn't find any white ones in the shop. I have no idea where our decorations are. Hopefully I can find them in the loft. We usually just have a small tree on a coffee table in the corner so the dog can't reach it! I'd like some outdoor lights too but that will have to be next year since it's going to be chaos outside soon due to the digging etc for the extension. Hopefully next Xmas everything will be done and I can finally get my proper decorations and a big tree for the extension :D

I am having a baby shower this afternoon. It's just going to be a little party at my house with games and snacks. My SILs have organised it for me :) unfortunately as its at my house I need to clean the house. DH has taken DS out for the day but I really can't find the motivation to get on and clean. Arghhhh. I have a few hours but at the moment I'm just sat doing nothing :haha:


----------



## Velathria

I like the secret Santa thing too. I have such a big family and last year I spent 780 euro on Christmas presents just for my family.. it's crazy... 

Thanks rose ^^ I had another temp rise today. .. it's going up. ^^ hopefully that's the rise to my bfp.. so wanna test tomorrow. Haha. .. but so scared :D


----------



## hunni12

Just a quick update, baby had another heart decel today while being monitored. I came in because she wasn't moving much...well I am now being induced! Currently 5cm&#128522;


----------



## Shaele

good luck hunni!!!! I'm sure you both will do great. can't wait to hopefully see pics =D


----------



## Velathria

WOHOO!! hunni!! good luck!! Can't wait to see pics :) I bet your so excited to see your baby.. :) 

FX everything goes well and you are healthy and fit :hugs:


----------



## hunni12

A'mouri arrived at 35+6 on 10/30/16 weighing in at 7lbs and quite long as well. I'm having a few complications after meaning I can't stop bleeding heavily so I could be heading to a transfusion, but as long as she is healthy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161030_071907.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Velathria

Awwwwww so cute!!!! She looks wonderful :hugs: congrats :) 

Hope the bleeding stops for you soon. :) and that you get to take her home soon. Did your family visit already?


----------



## hunni12

Yes lol. Even the doctors and nurses wanted to come hold her


----------



## pompeyvix

Congratulations hunni, she is adorable!


----------



## BSelck24

Omg I didn't come on for a few days and I've missed so much! I have read everything on Velathria and the great charts to everyone's Christmas plans! 

But mostly I want to say congrats to you Hunni! Your baby is beautiful and I'm so happy she had such a great weight for 36 weeks!! Hope you heal yourself quickly and everything goes great for you and baby! :baby:


----------



## Shaele

awww congrats hunni she is sooooo beautiful!!! I hope you are feeling better soon!!! enjoy your new bundle!


----------



## hunni12

Thank you ladies... I'm over the moon
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161030_210753.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rose.

Aww congratulations hunni she's gorgeous, fab weight for 35w too!! Imagine how big she might have been at 40!! glad she's doing well and hope you are too?


----------



## Velathria

Hey girls so got a faint bfp yesterday but the thing is when I peed on it I had to leave the house quick and then I only saw the result later when we came home. Could I be an evap? Although got another bfp today but it's even harder to see. I'll try putting a pic down of the one from yesterday. It's blue the same color as the control line.


----------



## Velathria

Here is the one from yesterday. The one from today just looks a bit fainter.
 



Attached Files:







2016-11-01 15.52.55.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hunni12

Oh congrats Vel!! Maybe try a pink dye?

@rose we are doing okay. She is having trouble with feeding/latching onto bottles, but other than that she is perfect


----------



## rose.

I see it Velathria!! I haven't ever used blue tests only pink, but my early ones were very faint. Try again tomorrow? Good luck :D your chart certainly looks good still!

Hunni hope she gets the hang of it soon. It took us weeks to get DS to latch properly, and a good couple of months before breastfeeding really got established.


----------



## Velathria

Oh yay ^^ thank god. I'm not going crazy.. I am still so unsure. Going to go see if I can find a frer tomorrow. They don't really sell them here. Wish me luck. ^^


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats hunni! She's lovely!

Velathria, all fingers crossed for you!!

I've come down with a weird cold. I was feeling a bit sick for a few days last week, but nothing major, but all of a sudden on Sunday night nasal congestion and sore throat hit. And a weird thing was happening where every time I tried to lay down I felt like I needed to burp, but I couldn't burp until I sat upright. I ended up having to sleep propped upright for the last two nights. Hoping tonight goes better!


----------



## Velathria

Hahaha slammerkin, I remember I had that when I was pregnant with my son. My dh always said that I sounded like I was communicating with the aliens xD


----------



## slammerkin

LOL Velathria! Thankfully I've been alone in bed the last few nights, so I can burp and be miserable all on my own, hehe. At least I was able to sleep laying down last night. It was amazing.


----------



## hunni12

@Vel: any update?

@slam: I hope you are feeling better!

@rose: i am kinda glad I did not try to BF as with her latch issues I probably would have ended up heartbroken.

afm, we are home now and baby is doing fine. Here is the parenting journal I made ladies: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nnis-journey-raising-my-two.html#post37878623

How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## Velathria

Hey girls so I think the bfp was an evap cause I started spotting this morning so I'd say AF is right around the corner. 

But gonna wait another month and see what happens and if it's another bfn then I'm going to get the ball rolling again on a fertility doc, I'm not trying for 6 months again just to wait 4 months again for the appt. So yeah ^^ it is over a year now and we had a mc so I think that is a good enough reason to make sure everything is alright. 

I especially want to have my dh''s Sperm checked. It'll make me feel better when I know that he is all good and it's just me. Can't believe I would've been 22 weeks now already. I could be feeling my baby kick. It's so painful sometimes when I think about it. 

I really feel like crying today. 

Hope everything is OK with you guys ^^


----------



## slammerkin

I'm so sorry Velathria! I think that's a great plan to go another month and then see a fertility doctor. It will give you peace of mind that you're doing everything you can. :hug: I wish this was going easier for you. 

Hunni, I hope she gets a good latch on her bottles soon. I'm sure it's harder for her to figure when she's not full term.

I am feeling a bit better, but now coughing up yucky stuff. Blegh.


----------



## rose.

I'm so sorry Velathria I really thought it was going to be a bfp! Fingers crossed for this month. I definitely think seeing a doctor would help, at least if you get the ball rolling you have something to work towards. I hope the next 1/2 weeks goes quickly for you so you can start trying again :hugs: CD1 is always the worst.

Sorry to hear You're ill Slammer it's so much harder when you're pregnant and already exhausted!!


----------



## Shaele

aww im sorry velathria...i hope next time you get lucky. i fully support your plan to see a doctor...even if things are decided working perfectly it's best to have that peace of mind.


----------



## BSelck24

Hunni- hope DD is latching better! So happy you both are home!

Slammer- so sorry you're not feeling well but at least you have the bed to yourself for a few nights!!

Velathria- bummer about the evap! I just saw your test and it looked BFP to me! Ugh!! Yes keep trying but go see the dr and see what more you can do! You got this!! :hugs:


----------



## Shaele

seems like the cold bug has got me too. congested and tired. this sucks. on a happier note we've started putting the nursery together. still have a ways to go but I was able to put away all the new clothes today into the dresser. dh put together crib yesterday. now just need a mattress and I can put the bedding on. its crazy how I feel such an urge to get this done. hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## slammerkin

Good job getting stuff done Shaele! I still have plenty of things I want to do. I want to move DD to the larger spare room, but need to sell the queen size bed in there first and then get a new bed for her. I also want to get the carpets cleaned. Need to buy car seats too. I got an order of clothes from Carters over the weekend. Not much, but should hold us over for the first couple months.


----------



## rose.

Shaele I'm so jealous that your nursery is all sorted!! I finally got DH to put the wardrobe together at the weekend so I do now have a wardrobe of size sorted clothes :) also got the nappies ready in the drawer and baby's bag packed for the hospital. Now I need to do mine but I need to buy a few bits first like maternity pads etc. I am not buying the cot until baby is ready to move in to her own room as we have nowhere to store it at the moment. I have a rocking crib though :) just need to get some pretty bedding for it.

I have been feeling super tired the last couple of days and have a bit of a runny nose/thick throat. I think I might be coming down with a cold :( 

Today I managed to take the dog and DS for a walk in the woods/round a lake without being completely over exhausted. It made a nice change to get out and get some fresh air without hating every minute of it!!


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies!! Glad you are all getting the nurseries together as most of you are getting really close to having baby!! My nursery has been set up for a while now because we just put it together when we moved to our new place and had everything from my son for this baby boy.

I'm getting so ready for Christmas! This is the first year we will have both of my step daughters in our house full time for the holidays so I feel like I can't stop shopping for them! Ahh it's addicting! 

Feeling well here, just exhausted! Voted today! Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## hunni12

Glad everyone is doing well.

A'mouri was admitted into the hospital earlier today


----------



## slammerkin

I'm sorry hunni - what happened?


----------



## hunni12

She is still having latching/ feeding problems. I just feel so overwhelmed and stressed.


----------



## slammerkin

Oh, no, that's terrible. I assume she's not gaining weight well? I hope they can help resolve the issues.


----------



## rose.

Hope they can figure her latch issues soon and she can come home with you. Might she have a tongue tie or something similar?


----------



## Velathria

Hey girls ^^ hunni I'm so sorry your having problems. Maybe she is still too weak from being born early... sometimes preemies have that. But hopefully they can resolve it and help the little cutie. :hugs:


----------



## BSelck24

OH no! So sorry Hunni! I agree with Velathria- it could just be a preemie thing that she needs to learn! Thinking of u guys!!


----------



## rose.

Hunni how is she doing?


----------



## Velathria

Hey ladies how is everyone? I am coming up to ovulation again. ^^ had a hectic week. Been looking at houses because we want to move. Our house is too small and our landlord refuses to fix things that need to be fixed so we are moving. Had a pretty heated argument with the landlord. And also had my sons birthday party on saturday. That was so much fun and it was great to see him so happy. :) 

Hunni- how is your daughter feeling? Hope everything is alright. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## BSelck24

Velathria I'll be thinking of you this week!!

As for me, I hit a HUGE milestone... I made it to third tri!! First time ever!! Had a growth scan yesterday and baby was measuring 30 weeks 1 day (so 2 weeks and 2 days ahead)!! My belly was measuring normal at 28 weeks so she said it is just going to be a big baby! He is weighing in at the 91st percentile at 3lbs :happydance: Literally double what my son weighed when he was born! It was an amazing day yesterday and I'm getting so excited!

Thinking of everyone!!


----------



## slammerkin

Good luck with this cycle velathria! I hope you find a nice new place to live. A bad landlord is a real pain in the butt. 

Bselck, awesome! What a great milestone! I feel like this baby might be massive, but who knows. I won't be getting any scans as far as I know. 

I feel pretty sure this baby won't make it to 40 weeks. DD came at 38+6. I'd be happy with another 38-39 week delivery. I'm so small I don't want to have a huge baby. DD's 7.5 lbs was hard enough!

Squatted down last night a d did something to throw off my pelvis. Was in serious pain for the rest of the evening. It's better this morning but still not great. I hate feeling so fragile.


----------



## pompeyvix

Hi everyone!

Wow congrats BSelck on reaching third trimester! You must be so over the moon. It's crazy that your unborn baby's estimated weight is double that of your firsts when he was born!

slammer - sorry you're feeling so fragile :( I don't think this pregnancy has been too easy on you has it! I hope your boy arrives early for you.

Vel - I hope this is your month :hugs: And sorry you're having troubles with your landlord. I hope you find somewhere suitable soon. 

hunni - I hope little A'mouri is doing OK. Please update us. 

As for me.... tiredness is starting to kick in more and it's not being helped by working and travelling 4 HOURS per day to work and back :( I finish work 4 weeks tomorrow and seriously cannot wait! I feel fine in myself though , although I am definitely bigger this time round. This baby moves a lot more than my daughter did, so I wonder if that's a sign of things to come? My daughter is still very chilled and low maintenance! I have another growth scan next Wednesday. Last time he was on the bigger side, so I hope he doesnt go off the charts!


----------



## slammerkin

It's just harder second time around balancing it all. Before DD I used to think I'd be all "pregnant goddess" really into the miracle of life happening inside me. But I'm totally not like that, lol. I just want to fast forward and be done. And I'm not built for childbearing! I swear if I lived in a time when women had no birth control and just had baby after baby I wouldn't make it. 

Oh man, that commute sounds brutal! Mine is about 55 mins each way and that's plenty. I hope the weeks fly until you're finished working. I'll be working until the bitter end, but will probably go full time remote in the last couple weeks. I'm thankful I even have the opportunity to do that.


----------



## Shaele

good luck velathria! ill be thinking of you and sending good vibes! try not to let the house hunt stress you out.

congratulations bselck! im so glad this pregnancy is going better for you. hope it continues!

slammerkin i hope baby boy wont be too big for you but i understand how you feel...docs keep telling me mine will probably be around dd's birth weight or more. dd was 8lbs 5oz. im having a c section so it isnt that big of a worry but still. heres hoping he will come early for you and time flies until then! and yes i agree...it IS harder second time around. i feel more tired and kinda "pathetic" lol. cant do things i normally can without getting winded or sore. im totally ready to have him.

pompey so sorry your commute is so long! thats harsh by itself let alone when pregnant. i understand how you feel about worrying if this baby will be "massive" lol. i have a growth scan next tuesday because docs think mine will be big too. i sure hope not! 

hunni how is your daughter doing? 

as for me i had a bit of a scare the past couple days. had blood or what i think to be blood in my urine but no pain like a uti. then the next morning i had some spotting. so i called doc and went in for an examination. fortunately baby and i are both fine. doc said my cervix is completely closed and hard so its not coming from there but he didnt see where it would be. so sent urine for analysis and im waiting for results. blood has ceased in urine so who knows. maybe i drank food dye or something lmao. man id feel like an idiot if it actually isnt blood. we shall see! hope everyone is doing awesomely!


----------



## BSelck24

Slammer- I'm not the smallest girl so I feel like I can handle a bigger baby BUT in saying that, I have no practice as I pushed my son out at 1lb 8oz! (I still had to push but he came right out after a few!). So I don't want any humongous baby, but my doctor laughs at me because she said I'm one of her only patients who is excited for baby to be big lol

Pompey- I am with you on the tiredness! And slammer I don't know if I feel fragile or rather weak, but I get exhausted so quickly and get a backache (randomly only on my left side) anytime I over exert myself. 

My belly is definitely getting big already and this baby moves ALL the time!! Like there is no rest period!! lol my next growth scan will be at 32 weeks so we'll see if he evens out a bit more in weight then.

Shaele- how scary with the the blood! But glad u got checked out right away and everything was fine so far!

My cousin just had her baby yesterday and 35 weeks 3 days! Early but not too surprising because she went into early labor at 26 weeks and has been on meds to calm her uterus and stop contractions since then. So with all considering, she made it pretty far! The baby was breech so she had a c section (but was prepared for it) and the baby has to stay in the NICU for 1-3 weeks so hopefully she gets to come home soon! Her name is Saylor Marie and she weighed 5lbs 13oz :happydance:


----------



## BSelck24

My third tri belly bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 70.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rose.

Lovely bump BSelck :D congratulations on the birth of your cousins baby! Was that one of the ladies in the photo of 3 of you before? 

Shaele hope the blood turns out either to be nothing or just one of those random pregnancy things, and it doesn't happen again!

Slammerkin I know exactly what you mean. I enjoyed DS' pregnancy a lot more than this one. I'm not sure if it's a combination of having worse hips, being more uncomfortable at night, dealing with a million things this time (extension, doing more admin for DH's work, having DS to look after and my own job too, DH not being thrilled at the idea of a second etc etc) or if the pregnancy is actually harder but I just feel so ready for this baby to come out. I am excited to meet her but mainly looking forward to the pregnancy being over so I can try to get myself back to normal!! Sometimes by the evening I can barely get up from the sofa without being stiff and in crippling pain like an old woman!! It's a nightmare. I am lucky that I can manage most of the day without as much pain - I still get achy etc but the stiffness mainly
Comes after doing too much during the day. 

Pompey your commute sounds awful! I actually find my car seat really comfy so I don't mind mine, but it's nowhere near as long as yours. Do you have to do it every day? When do you finish work?

AFM, we are starting to dig this weekend for our foundations and the digger is coming today. It's going to be a very messy weekend I am dreading the mud already!! I have done most of my Xmas shopping and wrapping so I'm feeling a lot more ready for baby now. I have packed her hospital bag and some of my things. I just need to pack clothes and birth stuff.


----------



## slammerkin

Looking good BSelck! 

Shaele, any update on the blood in your urine? I hope everything is just fine. I almost wish I was having a C-section. It would take some anxiety away about how this birth will go. But I don't really want to go for an elective one. I'll just keep hoping this birth goes better than DD's.

Rose you have a lot going on! Sounds exhausting to me too. I hope things settle down a bit before the birth.

I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet. I'll worry about it after Thanksgiving. 

We're getting the carpets cleaned on Weds (day before Thanksgiving - not the best timing, but whatever). I'm so excited to have them done. They are serious gross. Waiting on ordering DD's new bed until after that's done.


----------



## rose.

And now the boiler has broken down &#55357;&#56875; Luckily we have a log burner in the living room so we have some heat, but the rest of the house is freezing. Especially not what we need when the doors are going to be open and shut all weekend while the digging goes on. Why do these things always happen at the worst times?!

I'm a bit jealous of your carpets getting cleaned :haha: I've been meaning to get ours done for ages. The living room one especially gets so full of dog hair and I'm sure it's filthy, as the dog is always coming in when still damp after walks. It's brown so hides the dirt well but I bet if we had it cleaned it would look completely different!!


----------



## slammerkin

Oh no, that's terrible timing about the boiler! So sorry hon. I hope you can get it fixed quickly. We have all electric heat and no fireplace or stove, so we'd be screwed if the heat went out. 

Don't go getting the impression I keep the carpets clean on a regular basis, cause I surely do NOT, lol. I have never kept up with vacuuming in this house and now the carpets are horrible. I got a quote for cleaning a year ago and never got it done! Finally following up about it now, lol. Maybe I'll try to keep up a bit more after they're properly cleaned.


----------



## Shaele

so sorry to hear about your heat rose =( i hope it gets fixed soon! i dunno how weather is where you are but the past few days have been in the 60's which isnt too bad without heat but sunday its suppose to only be in 40's...that probably means nothing to you since we dont share the same unit of temperature measurement but that would be cold without heat! 

slammerkin havent heard anything back from doc yet...and considering he said i would hear from them in 2 days im guessing no news is good news? dh wants me to call tomorrow and ask. good luck with getting carpets cleaned! we have mostly hardwood in this house but before we moved it was all carpet and i totally understand about wanting to get them professionally cleaned. was a major reason hardwood was a must when we moved lol. we do have a few squishy area rugs around though for that warm homey feel.

afm not a lot new. ordered just about everyones xmas gifts online and they are starting to trickle in....gonna try to do some wrapping tomorrow so as not to get overwhelmed when everything is all here taking room on my dining table. maybe ill put some xmas music on to get me in the mood too.


----------



## hunni12

@Vel: Good luck this cycle. I am rooting for you! I never understood why become a landlord if you dont want to fix on your property!

@Bsleck: You look good!!! I be wanting to cry every time I see your milestones. I am so happy for you. Seems like those painful ass shots are working haha.

@Pompey: that tiredness was kicking my ass, but I couldnt sleep really because of I was up peeing a million times at night.

@Shaele: Sorry to hear about the scare but glad to know you and baby are fine.

@Rose: sorry to hear about the boiler issue. It hasnt even gotten cold down here yet!


Just checking in...A'mouri is doing a bit better. She was switched over to Enfamil AR formula which is thicker to keep her from refluxing. Her umblical stump fell out at 2 weeks, but was infected so they had to put silver nitrate in it. I am having post partum after birth side effects...sweating more at night, switching in between constipated and having diarhhea, but my bleeding has slowed down ALOT. Rj is still going through jealously faze, and I be feeling so guilty.


----------



## rose.

Hunni sorry to hear you're having a tough time. You must be exhausted. Do you have family and friends to offer support and help with RJ? I am hoping DS won't be too jealous when baby arrives but no doubt he will be jealous at times. 

the weather here isn't freezing but we have had a frost a couple of mornings. Luckily the log burner is keeping us warm enough, have had it on all day today. I am getting fed up of waiting for the boiler to be fixed though so I might just call out an engineer tomorrow if DH hasn't come up with any ideas!! If the weather suddenly gets colder or baby comes early we will be in trouble otherwise.


----------



## BSelck24

Velathria- what is your countdown to testing! I can't wait!

Rose- happy 36 weeks!! So close!! 

Shaele- any updates on the blood? How are u feeling?

Pompey- that is a crazy commute!! How much longer do you have to do it?

Hunni- thank you so much for caring about the small milestones that I celebrate everyday!! Sorry you've been having such a hard few weeks with Amouri, but I'm glad she's on the right track! I'm so interested to see if my son gets jealous like RJ- I know I will be feeling guilty too :( hoping your side effects start to die down soon!!


----------



## rose.

Thank you :) it totally hasn't sunk in yet that I'm due to give birth in less than a month!!! 

since yesterday I've been having lightning crotch a lot - I can feel baby pressing her head down very low, it's so uncomfortable when it happens. Hopefully she's getting in position for a speedy escape (although not too speedy - I don't finish work until 7th!!!)


----------



## slammerkin

Hunni - I'm glad A'mouri is doing better on a new formula. I can imagine it's very hard right now with her having problems, you being postpartum, and RJ having jealousy. Take care of yourself too.

Shaele - well at least hopefully it's nothing serious if they didn't get back to you!

Rose - we had a big weather shift here yesterday and it was COLD. Glad your log burner is keeping you warm at least. Can't believe you're so close to baby being here!

Just struggling along over here. Crappy night's sleep last night. I was having pain in my rib cage that kept me from falling asleep until nearly midnight, then pain my hip while sleeping. Up at 5:00 for work. :'( Taking DD for another trip to the dermatologist tomorrow for this diaper rash from hell that refuses to die. My 32-week appt is later in the day too.

Ordered a new bed for DD but it won't come until next week. Need to order linens and such. We're getting some Peppa Pig things, since that's her favorite show, to try and make the move to a new room and bed exciting for her.


----------



## Shaele

hey everyone just a quick update....had a doc and my growth scan. first i asked about the blood in urine thing cause i never got a response and he said yeah they detected blood but no infection so no need to worry. i was like ok...docs know better than me but still isnt normal for that to happen. i dunno. had my strep test today. baby is measuring at 6lbs 5oz right now. doc said thats a bit big. otherwise everything else is measuring perfectly! cept he has a large head hahaha. i blame that on dh! according to the percentiles dd also has a larger than average head. i tease dh about it. hes very sensitive about his huge noggin but i tell him its just cause you are very intelligent and have a big brain! 

happy thanksgiving to all those celebrating it tomorrow!


----------



## pompeyvix

I am glad the growth scan and urine test came back fine Shaele. 6lb 5oz does seem big based on your gestation, but as long as he is healthy that 's the main thing :)

I hope the bed and room transition goes well for your daughter slammer. I've decided to co sleep with both of them when he arrives, but no idea if it'll work or not! Sorry you're still struggling :hugs:

rose - I finish a week after you! Ouch for lightening crouch, I've never had that thankfully!

BSelck - I am working until 15th Dec, so 3 weeks tomorrow. Work have allowed me to base myself 1 day a week closer to home (I only work 3 days a week) from this week, so that is a massive help!

I am glad A'mouri is doing a bit better hunni :hugs:

I had a growth scan today... baby is measuring big!! His tummy is off the charts and he femur length and head circumference is large. Estimated weight at this stage is 5lb 1oz. Consultant talked to me today about being induced or having an elective section between 39-40 weeks due to his size as they are worried he will be too big for a vaginal birth if I go over due date. I have another scan at 36 weeks and we will make a final decision then. I am unsure what to think really... my daughter was estimated big (not this big mind!) and she was born at 42 weeks weighing just 7lb 9oz, which was small really given she was two weeks late. I am really against an induction, they scare the living daylights out of me. I so wish I could just let him come naturally when he is ready as I don't like the thought of forced labour. At the same time, I want to do what is least risky for both him and me. Given a choice between induction or elective section, I will chose elective section. Fingers crossed his growth slows down by my next scan!


----------



## slammerkin

I've never had a growth scan. I don't really trust them. I've heard so many stories of their estimates being totally wrong. It doesn't seem to be routine with my practice. I'm there with you on being scared of an induction pompey. It scares the crap out of me. But so does a c-section. I don't know what choice I would make. You can always just choose the "do nothing" approach and see what happens. :-/


----------



## Shaele

I agree slammer...I've heard many stories that the weight guesses are way off. in fact my friend who had gestational diabetes had doctors say her baby will be 10-11lbs. he was 7lbs when he was born. I was like omg how can they be THAT far off? she said because as the baby gets bigger the amniotic fluid gets less and makes it harder to see baby in a scan. we will just have to see how big they are when they come out for sure. and just take solace knowing they can't get too big...our bodies prevent that. 

Pompey I understand how you and slammer are feeling. I've been through an induction and c section and both were scary. I went in thinking ok my body will know what to do and just work. not so in my case. the c section was even scarier at the time because I wasn't expecting to have one. I had like an hour to mentally prepare for major surgery. my best advice is to mentally prepare now for either so you know what to expect. I'm having a c section for this one so I know in advance and also know what to expect having gone through one already. it's not that bad. less exhausting and no cone head babies (hehe). whatever happens will happen though and soon you'll forget all the scary parts because you'll have your beautiful baby in your arms taking away all fear. that being said however I hope you both have your ideal births!


----------



## slammerkin

I think my worst nightmare is an induction that ends in c-section. It's like double the trauma. And it happens SO OFTEN in first-timers. I was really worried about induction with DD, but thank goodness she came on her own at 38+6. Her birth was still traumatic because of a very long pushing stage followed by a hospital transfer for blood loss. I really hope this one comes a little early like she did. And without all the other drama.

Shaele it's nice that you have a plan and can make peace with it. I kind of envy that. I have seriously considered an elective c-section this time after everything that happened with DD, but like I said, that scares me too, so it's hard.


----------



## rose.

I ended up being induced with DS after my waters broke and then my contractions dwindled off. It wasn't too bad. I have nothing to compare it to, but I survived - I did have an epidural as I wasn't coping with the pain by about 5cm but to be honest the epidural was fantastic and I'd have one again if I felt I needed it! I'm hoping for a more natural birth in the birth centre this time but it's right next to the labour ward so if I do struggle and need more pain relief or help they can transfer me over. I am just going to go with the flow and do whatever is safest for baby at the time.


----------



## pompeyvix

I had an emergency section with my daughter.... I went into labour naturally at 42 weeks but I stalled at 6cms. They tried to get me going again but nothing worked, so ended up with a section as she was getting distressed (I was in active labour for 15 hours). The procedure was fine and I recovered quickly and easily. I really wanted to go for a VBAC this time round but I really don't want an induction, so it may a planned section.

I know growth scans can be way off, I've heard sooooo many stories about that, including my daughter who wasn't big whatsoever, However, I worry if I chose to do nothing and wait until he arrives by himself IF he is big & that causes complications and risks then I wouldn't forgive myself. 

I'll see at 36 weeks and go from there...


----------



## hunni12

Just doing a quick pop in,

Things are still getting slightly better. Hard to believe baby girl is already 4 weeks old. I just wish I had a remote and could stop time! Rj is still going through the jealousy phase, but it is getting a tad bit better.

Here is a video of baby girl rolling over at 3 weeks old! : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMHEbuvVFg8



Omg you guys are getting towards the end!!! So ready to see these bundles.


----------



## BSelck24

Hunni! I couldn't get the video to open! But omg what a strong girl at 3 weeks old!!

Had a belly check and heartbeat check today and all is well! Measuring 30 weeks bang on and little boy even has the hiccups lol BP was 106/68 which is normal for me so overall good appt and just have to wait until 32 weeks for my next ultrasound to see baby boy!

I cannot contain my excitement to be in the "30's" for this pregnancy! I was stoked to hit the third trimester but now to be 30 weeks blows my mind!! I'm feeling soooooo much movement this pregnancy that I never got to with my first son! It's crazy! And for the first time I have been able to see my whole stomach move from the outside!

Hope everyone is doing well!! Please keep me updated on your stories when you start going into labor! I am so curious!! :hugs:


----------



## BSelck24

Oh and here is my 30 week pic!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## slammerkin

Hunni - glad to see she's getting so strong despite the feeding difficulties!

BSelck - it's wonderful this pregnancy is progressing so much more normally than with your first. Hoping you have a totally normal full-term delivery!

33 weeks here and feeling so weak and lazy. I'm thinking of asking work if I can go to full time telework after 36 weeks. Sitting in my desk chair is doing my back no favors. I already telework two days a week. 

We got the spare room all set up with a new bed and Peppa Pig decorations for DD and moved her in on Monday! She loves it. That was the biggest thing I wanted to get done before baby comes. Now I can organize baby clothes in her old room/dresser.


----------



## rose.

Glad your daughter likes her new room Slammerkin :) DS loves Peppa too. His other favourite is Paw Patrol. He has a space room at the moment but we might decorate his room with Paw Patrol for his birthday, he really won't need any more toys!!

Lovely xmassy pic BSelck and congrats on getting to 30 weeks. :)

Hunni that's lovely! Glad things are starting to improve.

AFM, one week left at work :) yippee! We also have some builders in to sort out some issues we've had with the extension foundations so I feel as though we are making progress (fingers crossed we have no more issues!!). It's exciting seeing the outline of the new room we are having as our study. Makes me so excited about being able to move everything out of baby girls room, even if it won't be for a while. I've washed the bedding now and put the cot next to my bed, so I'm all ready with the exception of a few Xmas presents, and my hospital bag which I still need to pack.


----------



## pompeyvix

What a cute and lovely bump BSelck!! You are looking great :) I am so pleased you are finally in the 30's, what a milestone for you!

I am pleased the transition went well for your daughter slammer, that must be a big relief! We are still bed sharing and planning to continue when baby boy arrives, eek!

Oh wow rose, I can't believe you are term now! Sounds like the extension is coming along nicely and you are well prepared for little girls arrival.

AFM - no change really. 2 more weeks until I finish work - yay! Baby is moving lots and movements are strong. Need to wash and sort his clothes, put carpet down in his room, put up shelves and picture, build cot and put it next to my bed. But we're both off over Christmas, so I am sure most if not all of that will be done then.


----------



## hunni12

So I think I got my first pp AF. I stopped bleeding work 3 and then today week 4 I started bleeding red with stomach cramps. Kinda happy it has returned already.


----------



## Velathria

Hey everyone :) so another cycle was a bust.. tried not concentrating on it too much and had loads of hope at the beginning but then my temps went crazy and I was so annoyed that I gave up this month and had been waiting for AF to arrive for another go. Although I know now that I did ovulate because I still had the typical pms symptoms... so must've O'd late or something. So going into it all new again this montj. Think my thermometer was out of battery so got new one and ready to try again. ^^ also got lots of OPK''s again so ready to test. Can't wait for ovulation again. :)


----------



## rose.

Sorry it wasn't your month Vel. Hopefully with a new thermometer and a good stock of opks you'll be in with an excellent chance this month!! What a lovely Christmas present a bfp would be :)


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks guys!

I feel like I've pulled some kind of pelvic muscle or something- super sore and it's making me limp or waddle! 

Hunni- glad your cycle is back so quickly!

Velathria- sorry it wasn't your month love! Glad you are ahead of it and ready to try again!


----------



## rose.

Hope you're muscle is feeling better now BSelck?

I have finally finished work :) finding it hard to relax though as the builders are being a bit of a pain with the extension and not turning up as often as they said etc so now I am worried that it's going to rain and the foundations will get damaged etc. I'm sure they know what they're doing but they originally said it would take about 2 weeks and they'd have the foundations filled, they've left the back bit which is all muddy and just done the front which I think they should have left until last because we hadn't started digging out there before they came :( I hope they are going to come back and finish it as they were supposed to have another job start next week which was why they were going to try and get it all done in 2 weeks to fit us in. I have a feeling they're going to leave it and go to the other job and then we will have months of open trenches in the back garden. Arghhhh! 

I'm also having trouble sleeping which isn't helping. I wake up so many times and never feel rested in the morning, every time I move my hips click and hurt. Pregnancy is so not glamorous. I wanted to make the most of this pregnancy as it will probably be my last, and enjoy every minute but instead I've found myself wishing it away. 

Sorry for the rant - feeling a bit grumpy and fed up this morning :(


----------



## slammerkin

Omg, you're almost 39 weeks Rose!! Almost done girl, you can make it. I completely understand on just wishing this pregnancy to be over. I'm sure this is our last and I still just want to be done and never be pregnant again. I hate the massive belly. I want a normal person's body back.

I really hope the builders don't leave the work unfinished! That would be unacceptable.

I hate going to my appointments. I haven't been pleased with most of the midwives and doctors. I feel like they're mostly useless and cold and I can't make any sort of connection with them. I had some questions at my appointment yesterday and the midwife was young and pretty much no help. I pretty much always hate going to the doctor for anything, so having to go so much for pregnancy is just annoying and I usually feel like crying during or afterward. I don't want to chit-chat about whether I'm having a boy or a girl, and what my first child is - I want you to answer my questions and not be weird and useless. UGH. :(


----------



## Shaele

good evening ladies! sorry ive been away a while again. man i tell ya...im typing on my lap and my belly is getting in the way it's not comfy to stretch my arms out so far lol! anyway....

bselck im really glad you reached such a great milestone! it must be very relieving! very exciting time im very happy for you =)

velathria im sorry this month didn't work but don't give up. did you get to see a specialist yet or are you still going to? hoping for a christmas bfp for you!

rose oh im so sorry about the construction issues you are having. trust me i've been there. it seems no matter what workers say how long it will take it never is that long. they always run into unforeseen problems or they are coming from other jobs and are late getting to you or can't do it in certain weather. it's just ALWAYS SOMETHING. i know how stressful it is esp when we have the added uncomfiness of being pregnant to add to our current dispositions. i also understand how you are feeling about not getting comfortable for sleep. im right there with you...and i bet the other ladies are too. i get to lay next to dh listening to him snore away while i get kicked lol. so much pressure too omg. i feel so heavy it's hard to move and turn over. it takes way too much effort! i get out of breath im like what the heck is going on here?!?! this is pathetic! it will all be over soon though! you are sooooo close! 

slammerkin im so sorry you are having a tough time with your doctors and midwives. since i had to find a new doctor in the middle of this pregnancy i was really nervous about not finding one who cared about me the way i wanted. fortunately i found the best office...i think i like them better than even my previous doctor! but i can imagine what it is like if they were bad. it's really important to have trust and be comfortable with them. i guess it's probably too late for you to try to find new people to see =( i hope they prove themselves to be worthy of you when d day comes! 

afm i am getting...no scratch that...i AM uncomfortable just about all the time. I'm so glad im evicting baby a week before my actual due date. I'm just so done. i have back pain, pelvic pain, so much pressure...walking is annoying...dh puts my socks and shoes on and then ties them because i can't bend over. i feel utterly pathetic. i know i'm blessed to be able to carry a baby but still enough is enough lol. nothing really new with me. just counting down the days. 21st can't come soon enough. I'm just glad i have everything done for christmas. i have enough on my mind thinking about the surgery. hope everyone is doing as well as they can be....


----------



## slammerkin

Omg you're a week and a half from having your baby shaele! So amazing. I hope the time flies so you can stop being so uncomfortable. I'm jealous that you are able to know when you'll have him. A scheduled c-section sure has it's perks.


----------



## rose.

I am also jealous that you know exactly when baby will come. Obviously a C section is major surgery so there are positives and negatives but I agree that being able to get everything sorted pre-birth is a definite bonus.

I am constantly being kicked in the ribs and head butted in the cervix and it's getting so painful. Sometimes I'm sure that if she carries on like that she's going to make my waters go pop but it never happens. I want to wash the bedding but I feel like if I do, my waters will probably break the next day and ruin them!! Lol. Tomorrow I'm going to try to get everything tidy ready for the cleaners coming on Monday, then I'm hoping that I can keep it more or less tidy until baby comes. Probably DS will run around and mess everything up again though.


----------



## Shaele

thanks slammer and rose. true c sections do have positives especially for those who love being able to plan everything like me but I would rather be able to give birth vaginally if I were able. so I'm jealous of you guys! it was a big disappointment when I had to have one for dd because I felt like I failed. my body didn't work like it should have. I've learned to get over that fact mostly because I have a healthy girl regardless of how she was born into the world...but I'd still would have liked the opportunity to have tried it the other way. recovery time is much quicker although I think I'm looking forward to dh pampering me for a few weeks lol. 

rose I do hope baby girl comes soon for you! those kicks everywhere do hurt! I get them too lol. I never even thought of the whole don't wanna change the bedding due to water breaking. best to hold off I guess...yer so close might as well...I'd hate to have to change them twice in a row....have Doctors said you are dilated or effaced at all yet?


----------



## slammerkin

It can be tough either way. I had a traumatic experience with DD and am very anxious about how it will go this time. It's hard being a woman!


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies!

Shaele- yes glad you have a date of arrival for baby #2 but I would be scared of a c section too! 

Rose- you ar so close! Any day now! I want to know all of the symptoms of when you go in to labor so I can know what to expect!

Slammer- I've just recently been feeling more kicks in the ribs and have been getting more uncomfortable. I started getting heartburn (which I never get) with anything I eat and have found out that I did not pull a muscle in my groin but that this pelvic pain is normal due to the muscles loosening and getting ready for baby! All new to me!

So question- have u guys packed a hospital bag yet? What do you put into yours?


----------



## rose.

Shaele don't be disappointed :hugs: the most important thing is that our babies come out healthy and safe, the rest really doesn't matter. I hate people who lecture others either way on natural/C section births. every birth is different and the end result is the same after all :)

So far I've had nothing! Maybe a bit more CM (a bit like ovulation) and a few more BH than normal. No real contractions yet though, and no plug. I am hoping to get to the weekend and then I'll be more than happy for her to come any time!!

I've mostly packed my bags - I have one for baby, with outfits nappies and cotton wool, one for during labour ie music CD, spare top, will also pack snacks and drinks nearer the time, and one for after with pads, breast pads, clothes, toiletries and I am waiting for some big black pants to arrive :haha: I am packing minimalistic as I overpacked last time but also missed some important things ie plenty of clothes. DH had to go home and get me more, and brought completely the wrong thing!! So I might have another bag at home ready just in case he does have to come and get me more bits


----------



## slammerkin

I haven't started packing a bag, but I've started a list. I'm going to try to keep to just a rolling carry-on bag. I brought a lot of crap to the birth center with DD, but I think the hospital is different. So far all I have on my list is toiletries, lol. Shampoo, some makeup basics, razor. I should really add other things to the list, but all that's really standing out to me from my time at the hospital after transferring from the birth center is that they only had this awful "no rinse" shampoo that didn't lather properly when I did finally take a shower and I felt so dirty until I could get a proper shower at home. I'm only bringing 1-2 outfits for baby. Maybe two pants for myself and a couple nursing tanks plus a cardigan or two.


----------



## rose.

DS had an unexpected lie in this morning, he didn't come in until 9am :D we skipped swimming lessons and he's spent the morning playing with a large box which arrived with a baby bath in it at 8am this morning. It was full of big plastic bubbles which he loves to pop and he's been jumping on them and roaring with laughter since :haha:

Today we are off to soft play and lunch with some friends :) time to offload some
Xmas presents!! Then we have an easy dinner as we went to Costco yesterday and bought some of their ready prepared shepherds pies and enchiladas - yummy!! Later I might put the rocker chair together if I get time. 

I am hoping today will be a good day :) DS is at nursery all day tomorrow so I'm having my hair cut and highlighted - it has literally been years since I had my hair highlighted properly!


----------



## slammerkin

Sounds like a great day rose! 

DD's sick. Very restless night on Sunday. Better last night but she had a couple coughing fits that lasted a while so I had to sit up and rub her back. 

BSelck it's so funny that you are experiencing normal later pregnancy symptoms for the first time! Heartburn sucks. I'm struggling with it. Last night I was almost asleep when a mixture of heartburn, hunger, and needing to pee forced me out of bed. 

I worked from home yesterday and DH let DD watch TV literally all day. I know he was tired from work, but come on dude. I turned the TV off after I was done work and had her help me wrap presents , do Christmas cards, take a shower, and painted her toenails. By then it was nearly bed time.


----------



## rose.

Oh no! Hope she is feeling better soon :( it's horrid when they're poorly, especially when that means they keep us up all night. That sounds like something my DH would do :haha:


----------



## slammerkin

I just hope she doesn't give it to me. That's the last thing I need - sickness on top of being so sick and tired of pregnancy already!

I can't believe we're getting so close to Christmas already. Time is flying in some ways.


----------



## rose.

It's my due date today!! No signs of her yet. I've been stupidly emotional the last couple of days though and sleeping worse than ever so maybe that's the hormones ramping up ready to get things going.

We are going to a Christmas party at DH's older brothers this evening and then lunch with some friends tomorrow. Those are my last plans!! 

I feel really unconnected with DH at the moment. He never wants to cuddle and the only kiss I get is when he leaves for work in the morning. I think it's because he doesn't like the feeling of being squashed by my big bump. He was driving me mad last night but I think it's because I'm overly emotional. I cried because he made a jokey comment about me only putting one piece of cauliflower on his plate :haha: he must think I've gone insane. Everything feels like an attack and I am struggling to keep things in perspective!! I hope that once she's here, he will want to be more cuddly again as I do miss cuddling up at night. To be honest I wouldn't even be able to sleep near him at the moment, I like to lie on my side and I get too hot if i try to cuddle up, but I do miss it.

How are you all?


----------



## Shaele

happy due date rose! sorry baby girl doesn't seem to agree...hope she realizes it soon for you though! Sorry dh is seeming disconnected...i know how that feels. I've been witnessing a little of it with my own dh too. I too only get a kiss goodbye when he goes to work. and i mention this to him and he gets all defensive or crap like I'm tired and just want to relax. well sorrrrrryyyy, its not like I'm carrying a watermelon constantly im not tired either nope. the other day he remembered though but i also have been so emotional i just started crying....like wtf. he's doing what i wanted so i cry? reading your post was like reading my own past few days rose. so i think this is all normal stuff. sleeping has been so awful...i just toss and turn. get up to pee. toss and turn some more. repeat. i hope you start to feel better! I'm afraid this will last for me until baby arrives but i hope not. have a great time at your christmas party! my in laws are having one today but im just not in the mood to party...they understand.

slammerkin sorry to hear dd is sick. i agree with you not wanting to contract anything. being pregnant and sick is the worst combo. i hope she is feeling better by now. and i hope you were able to avoid it! 

so as far as packing i haven't done any of that yet lol. i have made a list though! i'm planning on doing it later today when dd goes down for a nap. i should have gotten to it sooner but blah. i have so much to pack too! since dd will be staying with my parents while dh and i are at hospital for a few days i have to pack her a bag plus me and some clothes for new baby. hoping dh packs his own bag. i also plan on doing laundry today so dh doesn't have to worry about that right away. 

d day is fast approaching i can't believe it. i had my last doc app this past thursday and baby FINALLY has engaged and I've started dilating. not that that matters at all whatsoever in my case but it was still really cool to hear. I guess that's why i've been feeling like such crap lately. all hormonal and junk. it's the worst. 

we just had our first "snow storm" last night into today. just a few inches but now it's turned to freezing rain and everything outside is slushy mess. hoping it doesn't turn to ice overnight. another reason i dont' want to go traveling anywhere today. anyway hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## slammerkin

Sorry baby girl is reluctant to make her appearance rose! Hopefully any day now. 

Shaele when is your section? This week, right?

I'm hit or miss with DH. We actually had sex the other day for the first time in months. He was shocked when I suggested it. He found it a bit weird. I figured I should get a shag or two in before birth in case it's many months again before I'm able to do it afterward. But then he annoys the crap out of me other times and I can't stand him. 

DD still has a runny nose but is fine otherwise. Back to sleeping like normal. I'm not sick yet, so fingers crossed. 

I had a scan the other day to check my placenta to see if there was any sign of it being too deeply embedded like with DD. It seemed to be fine. It was cool to see baby boy (and confirm again he's a boy lol). I never had a late scan with DD.


----------



## Shaele

yup slammerkin! wednesday! AHHHHHH! nervous and excited. glad to hear everything went well with your scan!


----------



## pompeyvix

I can't believe how close we all are to having our babies!

rose - happy due date!! I am SO with you on the hormones! I've been an emotional wreck throughout the whole pregnancy, but even more so lately. I cry at least once a day and was sobbing at my last day at work on Thursday :dohh: Sorry you feel so disconnected from your husband. I am sure things will slot back into place soon. My husband annoys the hell out of me when he says how tired he is and how his back aches..... he sat on his bum on the sofa yesterday watching me sit on the floor wrapping Christmas presents for over an hour and didnt offer to help. My back and tummy were killing after :growlmad:

shaele - I cant believe how close you are!! Wow! How are you feeling about it all? Make sure you come back on and update us with everything, including pics.

slammer - go you and your husband getting it on!! My husband tried so hard the other night and I literally couldn't stand the thought of it. I am glad your daughter is getting better. 

AFM - I have finished work now, yay!! I also had a midwife appt yesterday. Everything is fine. Baby is head down but not engaged at all which is why I can still feel him SO high up. I have a scan on Wednesday which will be the last one where I will find out the plan of action. I've decided to go for an elective section as opposed an induction at 40 weeks if his growth is still as big as they are predicting. I am hoping his growth has slowed down so I can go natural, but I bet that won't be the case.


----------



## rose.

Aw Shaele I'm sorry you're feeling crappy about everything too. It sounds like these are normal things this late in pregnancy. :hugs: wont be long and we can both try to get back to normal a bit!! (As normal as you can with a newborn anyway). I'm so excited that Wednesday is fast approaching for you. I think your baby might be born before mine!

Slammerkin glad the scan was good. I've never had a late scan either it must have been cool to see everything so detailed. I really want to try and have sex tomorrow to try and get things going but I don't know if I will be in the mood :haha: I expect DH will though as he often is at the weekend if he's not working, and we haven't done it for a good few weeks. It would be nice to feel close to him even though I'd much rather just have a good cuddle :haha:

Pompey glad you've finished work. It's such a relief isn't it! Hope the scan goes well and helps your plan of action.


----------



## slammerkin

Definitely let us know how you are all doing as soon as you can shaele - so excited for you!

Pompey that's great you've finished work. It will be awesome to relax until baby comes. I'm going to telework the rest of the time, except maybe go in one or two days to prep my backups for while I'm out. Let us know how the scan goes. At mine they estimated his weight as 6 lbs 2 oz, but his head was measuring two weeks ahead! Not too hung up on their estimates though.

Good luck with potentially DTD rose, lol. I dunno if I'll be up for it again before baby comes, by we'll see.


----------



## BSelck24

Oh Rose!! Happy due date! She will be here soon!

And Shaele! Wednesday is coming so quickly!! So excited for you both!

Pompey! So glad youve made it to the point where you are off work! Onto the home stretch now!

As for me, I have started to ask my aunts for help with my other children when I head to the hospital in labor. I hadn't even thought about it until we took our labor and delivery tour!! So I'm having the older girls pack an overnight bag just in case I need someone to take them to and from school and I'm having a diaper bag and toy bag packed for my 2 year old. 

I'm so happy to hit 33 weeks in a couple days and my next goal for myself will be to hit 35 weeks :)

Pompey- how big did th estimate your son in order to suggest a c section? My son is measuring big as well but I want to try natural first just in case they're wrong!


----------



## BSelck24

OH and here is my 32 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rose.

Cute bump BSelck :) sounds like baby is very happy in there! I'm sure you will get to 35 weeks.

I'm off to have a sweep this morning. I am quite nervous as I have not had one before, and poor DS has to come as I have nobody about to look after him. I hope it won't take too long. Will be interesting to see if I'm at all dilated etc, even if the sweep itself doesn't work! Last night I had a weird spurt of energy and tidied up loads, washed pillows etc. I wondered if baby might come in the night but she didn't.


----------



## slammerkin

Yes, BSelck, sounds like this baby is much happier to stay cooking than your first! I bet you will make it full-term!

Good luck with the sweep Rose. I've never had that done either. That sucks that you have to take DS to an appointment like that. I hope it goes OK. 

I'll be 36 weeks tomorrow. Feeling occasional pelvic pressure I guess and stabby cervix pains. I am tempted to check my cervix myself (not that I know what a dilated or effaced cervix feels like!) and even had a dream last night that I checked. But I'm too scared to do it, lol. I remember feeling the same with DD. I might still muster up the courage just out of curiosity.

DH's work (he's a bartender) had a customer appreciation day yesterday with Santa and free food. It's the kind of thing I feel obligated to go to, and DD loved seeing Santa last year. I brought my parents this time because it gets very crowded and I didn't think I could handle it alone (it was too much for me even last year when I wasn't pregnant!) DD had a great time and we got some pics of her pouring a pint behind the bar with DH, so it was worth it. 

Now I think hibernation mode until this baby comes. I wasn't sure what we were going to do for Christmas, but my parents were asking last night, saying one of my sisters invited them up for Christmas if I was going to be staying home (we usually gather at my parents' house). I said to go ahead and take their offer and DH, DD, and I will just have our own little Christmas at home. Hopefully my sisters will make it down to see me the following weekend.


----------



## rose.

It went fine thanks - wasn't too painful, just uncomfortable for about a minute while it was being done. DS took a bag of pens, paper and stickers and the midwife pulled a curtain across and he was just fine sitting on the chair doing his colouring. I am so proud of him for being so grown up and he didn't moan once :) when we got back he helped me put the baby's glider chair together and now we're watching the secret life of pets, which he chose from the sky box for being so good! I've had a bit of spotting since and a few little niggle pains but nothing to get excited about. Time will tell if it works!

DH is coming home early today so that will be nice.

A relaxed Christmas sounds nice Shaele. Glad you enjoyed the Christmas do! It sounds like fun :) I wanted to check my own cervix too but couldn't reach it yesterday and then chickened out. I used to check it all the time when TTC but there's something about the thought there's a baby's head up there that I find a bit weird :haha:


----------



## Shaele

rose oh ive had sweeps done when i was pregnant with dd. my doctor just decided one day during my regular check up to do it and i wasn't prepared or anything. i was like omg what are you doing! and kept squirming on the table. she did that the next 3 visits too. was pretty uncomfy for me. hope it stirs up some activity for you! 

bselck you are just the cutest! loving the bump pic. so glad baby boy is staying in there for you!

slammerkin awww sounds like you had a great little bar christmas event. i bet dd was adorable with santa and taking pics....definitely makes everything worth it i agree. hope you get to see your family after christmas too. thats our plan as well. we've already warned everyone that we won't be able to make it to anyones house on the actual day due to me probably being well...not very comfortable for a while. they definitely understood. 

afm i think i lost my plug today....sorry if tmi. its interesting because i seem to be progressing a lot better than i did with dd and it almost kind of sucks i am going to have a c section. almost...cause im absolutely ready for him to come out. i went to the hospital today to get my pre surgery blood work done and registered for wednesday. everything is a go! just have to finish up packing the last minute stuff. on way home we stopped for lunch and i got really really spicy boneless wings....dh is like uh...they aren't going to induce you are they? im like i hope not! lol. i couldn't even finish them because my face was melting. I usually love spicy food and can tolerate it well but guess not this time. anywhos...i dunno if i will get the chance to post again before i go wednesday but i will try to get pics posted as soon as i can! surgery is at 2pm EST so it will be after then at some point...i am expected lots of family visits too so dunno if i will get the chance immediately. might be in the middle of the night because i doubt i'll be able to sleep lol....beds in hospitals so uncomfy. that's about it for now! really getting psyched! talk to yall soon!


----------



## slammerkin

Phew - glad the appointment went well rose. I don't think DD would have been that good for me! She's scared of people, so she'd want to be attached to me. 

Shaele - I just can't believe some doctors do sweeps without discussing it with women beforehand. It's like the height of unprofessionalism in my opinion. What ever happened to informed consent? Gah! Anyway, that's funny that your body is gearing up for labor despite your plans! I hope everything goes perfectly with your section and you and baby are united happy and healthy right away! I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## BSelck24

Rose- good luck on your sweep!! You might have already said, but will they induce you at a certain point if you don't go into labor on your own?

Shaele- yay for losing your plug! (Glad you even knew what that would be like!) bummer it's all happening just before your c section but good to know your body is on the right path! Merry Christmas early and good luck on Wednesday!! P.S what would they do if you went into labor before your schedule c section?

Slammer- so glad you got out for some Christmas celebration with DH but also glad you had help! At just 33 weeks I find my lifting my son and watching him exhausting! So I can only imagine for you! I have no clue how to tell if my cervix is ready so I will be flying on the doctors at that point!

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## rose.

Well I don't think it's made much difference :( the dog was acting weird last night so I wondered if he could sense something was going to happen, but I had an uneventful night (except for DS waking up crying with ear ache - luckily he seems to be fine now) and actually I feel like I slept a bit better than usual!!

BSelck the midwife tried to call the hospital yesterday to schedule the induction but they were in the middle of an emergency so nobody was around to take the call. She said she's going to find out and get back to me, but it will probably be around 29th.


----------



## slammerkin

36 weeks today! GBS test at my appointment on thurs.

Yes, BSelck, picking up DD is hard. I can only hold her for a minute or two before it's too much. I've taken to showering with her instead of giving her a bath because sitting beside the tub and bending over it is just too hard for me. And she's got the worst habit of always asking me for something (food, water, whatever) right after I sit down and settle into a comfy position on the couch. 

Rose - hopefully baby girl makes her appearance before an induction. Things can happen so suddenly so it could be any day!


----------



## slammerkin

Sooo...I did try to find my cervix after my shower today. Totally couldn't find it! Everything was just all soft - no firm tip like you're usually looking for. So I guess things are changing somehow, lol.


----------



## pompeyvix

BSelck - he was estimated 5lb 1oz and on the 91st centile at my 32 week scan. I have my final scan tomorrow and I will know for sure the plan of action. I will come back and update! 
I LOVE your bump pic, you look really good!

slammer - Anabella is the same and as soon as I am comfy and wedged on the sofa she'll start asking me for things :dohh: I have no idea what I'd be feeling for if checking my cervix either, but I guess if it feels soft , that's a good sign?

rose - shame the sweep didn't do anything, it didnt for me either when I had Anabella 4 years ago. Hopefully she'll come naturally and you won't need to be induced.

Shaele - I know you've probably posted this already, but what is the reason for going straight to c section this time? It's goodyour bosy is gearing up for labour though as it least it'll mean you and your boy are ready :) Good luck tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you!

I've got my final scan tomorrow. I am really hoping his growth has slowed down and I won't be pressured to have an induction or csection. I will update tomorrow evening.


----------



## rose.

Good luck for tomorrow Shaele :D can't wait to hear all about your new arrival!

Thanks ladies. My son likes to ask for things just when I've sat down too. Our sofa isn't the best, it's a bit old and squashed and quite low down so it's difficult to get up/down from at the moment! He also has a habit of saying 'can't do my shoes mummy help!' At the moment which means I keep having to get down on the floor and getting up again is a challenge. I'm sure they know how to make things harder for us!

Baby girl has been a bit of a monkey today with providing pressure on my cervix! I managed to take DS and the dog for a nice walk around the woods earlier, which I really enjoyed actually, and then we went to ikea to order some wardrobes. As we were walking around she wouldn't stop head butting and I felt my waters were going to go at any minute!! I also had quite a few tightenings. Since we got home and sat down its all calmed down, but maybe I'll try and get active again tomorrow and see if it helps. I hope my hips don't suffer for it tonight but I had a bit more energy than usual today, so I wanted to make the most of it.


----------



## BSelck24

Pompey- yes please let me know how your final scan goes and what they say about his weight! My little man may be big as well and I don't want to be pressured towards a c section either!!

I have read so much about how off the growth scans can be and I don't want to have a c section and then my baby actually comes out small!

Rose- good job getting out for the walk! Baby will be here soon!

As for me, I'm literally not able to sleep much or get comfortable over night not just from the hip pain of laying on my sides, but baby Brody will NOT stop moving... Like ever. I never thought I would be complaining of too much movement but it is unreal! AND he is consistently getting hiccups each night now! 

Ca

One of my girlfriends had her baby girl today- Lillianne Blake weighing in at 7lbs 2oz and a couple of days overdue! So now I am so in baby mode and ready for Brody's arrival!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations to your friend BSelck :) it won't be long before its your turn!!


----------



## slammerkin

Baby seems to be most active around 8-9 PM for me. Sometimes he's still going when I get into bed, but he usually chills out. I want to have my little squish so bad at this point. 

It's the big day for Shaele today!! Eeeek!


----------



## rose.

Hope all goes well Shaele!!


----------



## BSelck24

Thinking of you today Shaele!

Rose- any labor updates!?


----------



## Shaele

hey everyone! here's the newest addition to our family! his name is zachary and we are all in love. he is a big boy weighing in at 9lbs 8oz! glad to have had the section lol. will give more details later....everything went well tho and I'm so excited!! hope everyone else is doing great!
 



Attached Files:







20161221_180828.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## slammerkin

Adorable!! Welcome little guy! Thrilled to hear everything went well.


----------



## BSelck24

Omg what an adorable little chunk!! 9lbs 8oz wow! How was your c section experience? Are you super sore? So happy for you!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Shaele he's gorgeous, and what a lovely name!! 

My contractions have started this morning, at the moment they're short and a bit random but painful, so just waiting to see what happens. Mum is on her way and DH should be back from work in a couple of hours unless I need him sooner. At the moment I'm just trying to relax and conserve energy, have had breakfast and had a shower so I feel ready :)

Will keep you updated!! Hoping it doesn't all tail off like it did with DS.


----------



## slammerkin

Yay!! I hope this is IT rose! Keep us posted.


----------



## pompeyvix

Oh my goodness, it's all going on!!

Congratulations on your beautiful bundle, Shaele! I hope you are recovering well and little zachery is ok!

rose - how exciting! I am hoping this is it for you and you're well into established labour by now. Keep us all posted!

AFM - LONG POST SORRY - Scan went well yesterday, baby STILL measuring big but following along the curve so no particular concerns about his well being, it seems he is just a big baby. Had consultant appointment afterwards and we discussed induction/c section. I've been thinking and thinking about it and my first choice is to give birth naturally when he is ready to come, second is an elective c section and third is induction. She listened to what I had to say and supported my decision to have a c section over an induction. She wanted this to be booked on at 40 weeks and I said I would prefer 41 weeks to give him a good chance to come by himself, especially as Anabella was 2 weeks late and going by my dates, I am actually due 6 days later than the scan days. We ended up compromising and she booked my section in on Monday 23rd Jan (40 + 5 days) if he hasn't arrived before! OMG this shit just got real!!! I really hope he comes before then, but in my heart of hearts I just feel it is unlikely. I am pleased she listened though and supported my choices and I am feeling happy and calm with everything. It also gives me 2 weeks to get Anabella settled into her new preschool before I have him, which was also quite important to me as I just hate the thought of her starting a new pre school one day and her brother arriving a day or two later. My blood pressure is fine, urine fine and I've been signed back to Midwife care. So yeah, overall very happy


----------



## Shaele

first off thank you for all the good thoughts and we'll wishes sent my way! guess they worked =) and of course thank you for all the congrats. zach is doing so well! couldnt be happier. hes nursing great esp for this being my first time doing that and hes got a reall chill personality. even though hes a big boy considering average babies hes still really tiny in my mind! esp when compared to dd. today they had me up and walking around. I'm very sore but meds help lol. dh has been great with helping me though. anyway enough about me......rose omg I am so excited....I hope this means baby girl is coming! good luck to you can't wait to hear updates!

Pompey I'm glad you found a middle ground with your doctor and made peace with what happens will be. I hope you get your natural birth but if a section is necessary that you still are good and happy. 

I am looking forward to seeing all your bundles soon!


----------



## rose.

She arrived yesterday by 1pm!! I got my water birth which was lovely although intense as the contractions were only really painful for about 3 hours. It was a world away from my birth with DS. She's feeding like a pro although she won't stop, so my nipples are super sore. Will update and catch up properly once we are home :)


----------



## slammerkin

Shaele - sounds like you're both doing great! Glad to hear he's nursing well already!

Rose - Eeeeek! Congrats!! So happy your birth was quick and that she's already feeding well!

Gah, I can't wait to have my baby, lol.


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey - sounds like you have a great plan in place! I hope baby boy comes on his own, but with good timing for your DD's school. I was so worried about an induction with my first. Thankfully she came on her own, but I'd be torn up about the decision too if I were you. Still worried about it with this one too. I just shudder at the thought of a failed induction followed by c-section, so I'd strongly consider going straight to c-section too.


----------



## Shaele

congratulations rose!! I'm so glad you were able to have your ideal birth and nice and quick! glad to hear she's nursing well! can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## pompeyvix

Congratulations rose!! The birth sounded perfect and I am glad she has taken to feeding so well :) Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Shaele

omgoodness ladies....my boobs hurt from all this breast feeding! does it get better? please say it does x.x


----------



## slammerkin

Is it your nipples? You didn't nurse DD, right? Some people will say there should be no pain at all with a proper latch. I don't find that to be realistic or true, but severe pain is not normal. Are you still in the hospital? Do they have lactation support? If so, get a lactation consultant to come by. Otherwise you can look for an International Board Certified Lactation Consultant (IBCLC) in your area: Find a Lactation Consultant Directory or find a La Leche League group/leader. Things like tongue tie, lip tie, and high palate can cause pain. 

I had some pain with DD - she has a very high arched palate so my nipple was getting squashed up into her hard palate instead of going straight back and hitting her soft palate. It started to get better at 5 weeks. The first 6 weeks is seriously the hardest, but most women find improvement after that. I would say some soreness is acceptable, but if it's really excruciating and you're seeing nipple damage then you definitely need to be checked out by a qualified professional (IBCLC).


----------



## Shaele

wow thanks for all the good information slammerkin. yes it is my nipples. and correct I did not nurse dd. this is my first time trying it all out. but last night in fact little dude made one bleed. nurses gave me some lanolin but now I feel like he can't use that breast cause I don't want him to be eating blood too. it's the latch I'm having the problem with. he latches on but it's not a good one. he just has the nipple in his mouth and no matter how many times I break the seal and retry it he never wants to grab more. I've talked with a consultant here at the hospital and she has given me a few pointers. I guess I just have to keep practicing....


----------



## slammerkin

I'm sorry you're having a rough start of it! It's OK if he swallows blood - it won't hurt him. But of course be careful to try and avoid more damage. If he can't nurse on that side without making the damage worse then I'd still pump that side to avoid plugged ducts. 

Things to Google that may help (replying on mobile right now so can't link): ecological/laid back breastfeeding (though may be hard with the csection wound), flipple technique, and Dr. Jack Newman (should have some videos about getting a good latch).


----------



## Shaele

just a few updates...baby boy has jaundice so we've been having to get him tested every day for bilirubin levels. and pediatrician told me to stop nursing until they go down =_( and solely use formula because have to make sure he's eating enough because him pooping and peeing is how to get the levels to go down. he lost over a pound of weight and the nurse testing him couldnt believe he was born at 9.5lbs. she thought he weighed around 7 because hes so tiny now lol. so I have to just pump to make sure I keep up supply until I can resume. I dunno why but it makes me sad. I was really psyched to breastfeed this time. I know it won't last forever and I can resume again but I'm afraid he will get used to a bottle and be lazy when it comes to the breast. obviously just doing what's best for him. he was so good at it in the beginning but he slacked off a bit...even my lactation consultant said the same. 

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## pompeyvix

Sorry little Zachery has jaundice :( What a shame it's put a short term stop to breastfeeding. I hope you'll be able to resume when he is better. I exclusively pumped for Anabella for 3 months and combi fed until she was 6 months, but I am hoping actual breastfeeding will work out better for me and my little boy this time round. I found the pain excruciating and literally couldn't bear it. I had bleeding, cracked nipples and I cried at every feed, so I decided to express. I am sure you will be able to get him latched on again when the time is right, it may just take a bit of perseverance.


----------



## BSelck24

Oh no Shaele! Glad you are doing what's best for baby Zachary but I also can understand what a let down that is to your breastfeeding plan! At least you're sticking to it and pumping and hopefully he will jump right back on when ready!

Pompey- thank you for being honest with your breastfeeding experience! This will be my first time exclusively breastfeeding as well (I was able to exclusively pump with my first son for 3 months until my supply dried up) and I don't want to be naive. I know it's going to be hard, and hurt, and I will be super paranoid if he is getting enough!


----------



## slammerkin

Shaele I'm sorry the jaundice has thrown another kink in your BF experience! I personally would probably still put Zach to the breast as often as possible even if supplementing, or at least give him the milk you pump. Breastmilk has a laxative effect, so it will help keep up his diaper output. It's very hard to get BF off to a good start when you have issues early on. :( I'm sure you can make it work though!

Oh, pompey that kind of pain BF sounds so rough! I really hope things go better with this one!!

BSelck - pumping for a NICU baby must have been a challenge! That's awesome you made it to 3 months! I hope you have a smooth experience this time!

I really hope we don't have any major BF issues with this one. I did have some pain with DD, but no actual nipple damage/bleeding, thank goodness. She was so quick with nursing that I think that helped - she wasn't on there for long enough to really damage me, despite it hurting! And thankfully my mom and sister were good supports - my mom nursed 4 and is actually an IBCLC herself, and my sister has nursed 5 and is a La Leche League leader. I might not have made it without them. I distinctly remember at 3 weeks thinking "I understand why people give up and go to formula - this sucks!" Cluster feeding during that 3-week growth spurt was HORRIBLE.

I want to know how Rose is doing!!

37 weeks tomorrow! Seriously need to pack my hospital bag and reinstall the carseat now that I've cleaned the cover and gotten it all adjusted for a newborn instead of DD.


----------



## rose.

Sorry I've been absent ladies - we have had a busy few days of visiting family etc :) hope you all had a lovely Christmas!

Slammerkin and Pompey not long for you now :D can't wait to hear that you've had your little one!

Shaele sorry to hear that Zachary has jaundice. I would also recommend letting him suckle whenever he's up for it, extra breastmilk on top of the recommended formula certainly wouldn't hurt and I'm sure it would actually help too. I had really sore nipples until my milk came in. Now it has come in, I get some pain at the initial latch and then it stops. My boobs are still a bit lumpy and sore where there getting used to the milk, but feeding has become so much easier :) I hope you'll be able to get back on track once Zachary is better - would recommend putting the lanolin cream on as much as possible as that saved my nipples in the early days although it was still very painful.

Ladies who had trouble feeding last time, I also had a tough time with DS. He had a very bad latch and it took us month to be able to feed easily. Even then he would only ever feed in the rugby hold which was quite difficult if out and about!! DD has taken to feeding 100x easier. I hope things will be easier for you too :)

We had a rough couple of nights when we first brought DD home. She would fuss and want feeding until 4am and only sleep if she was on my chest or eventually, after 4am, If cuddled up in our bed. Again now my milk has come in she seems much happier in her crib and is going down at about 11.30ish and then sleeping in until 9am with feeds every 2-3 hours in between. I am finding it strangely easy - maybe because I've become accustomed to 2 hourly toilet breaks in the night :haha: sure the tiredness will catch up with me soon.


----------



## slammerkin

Glad to hear from you rose! That's great that feeding is going better this time around. I remember those early days when days and nights were turned upside down. It was definitely a relief when I managed to get DD going to bed at a more reasonable hour. She slept on my chest for a couple weeks. I'm actually sooo looking forward to the bliss of a baby sleeping on me, lol!


----------



## rose.

It is lovely, I had forgotten how much I love the snuggles!! I worry at night that she will roll off though, or I'll squash her. So prefer to have the snuggles during the day. 

We just gave her a first bath, right afterwards she weed all over the towel and then I fed her and she threw up!! :haha:


----------



## slammerkin

Hehe the joys of newborns.


----------



## hunni12

Happy holidays ladies!

I commend the ladies who are able to update their journals on a daily basis. I have started back working so in between work, school, and two kids I am beat. Christmas was wonderful! This was us. It was actually pretty hot here on Christmas.


Congrats to all the beautiful new babies that have been born!!
 



Attached Files:







christmas.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BSelck24

Rose- oh how the messiness of a newborn can still be so adorable!! Lol

Hunni- omg I love that picture! Sums up your life perfectly! Lol

I'm getting there ladies! 6 weeks or so and I hope to have my baby in my arms as well!


----------



## rose.

Lovely pic Hunni!! :) you must be really tired working and studying too. Will be worth it for your babies though!

BSelck the last 6 weeks went really quickly for me. do you feel ready?


----------



## slammerkin

Adorable pic hunni - I love big hairbows on babies!

Time is flying Bselck - I feel like baby could come any time here.

DTD with DH last night. His idea, not mine, lol. But I enjoyed it. A bit awkward with this ridiculous belly though!


----------



## BSelck24

Slammer- that is how I'm feeling every time we DTD too! I do find myself "in the mood" sometimes but never when my hubby is around, and then when he is ready to go it is usually at night when I'm exhausted, sore and filled with heartburn! :haha:

Rose- I'm glad this time flew by quickly for you! I'm hoping it does for me as well! My parents are in town next week so I'm excited for that and then on Jan 21st there is a big party for my best friends dad turning 60 so I'm looking forward to that as well!


----------



## rose.

We didn't DTD for a good few weeks before baby arrived. It was awkward, I did enjoy it and so did DH but I think my heavily pregnant belly put him off after that :haha: we hardly even cuddled in the late stages of pregnancy which made me feel really sad but since Alice has arrived he has been more affectionate, cuddling at night again which is nice :) he has definitely fallen in love with Alice, if only DS wasn't being such a pain in the bum at the moment we would be getting along pretty easily to be honest! It's definitely not as hard as I thought having two (although maybe I'll change my mind once DH goes back to work!!) although DS has been very challenging since she arrived. He does give her the odd Kiss and cuddle, and talks about her loads etc, but I think he is quite jealous. Hopefully when he goes back to nursery a few sessions next week and gets back in to his usual routine he will start behaving more nicely. He just ignores everything I say and goes out of his way to do whatever he knows will annoy us! Not eating his meals, helping himself to biscuits, answering back, being rude etc. I am sure it's for attention and once he's settled in to life with a sister he will be ok.


----------



## pompeyvix

hunni - you seem to have a lot on! I can't believe you are back at work already. Amouri is gorgeous though :cloud9:

BSelck - I found breastfeeding intensely painful, but I don't think that's normal. Some pain and tenderness is expected, but I felt like I was being stabbed through the back with a knife every time she sucked and getting her to latch on took a long time. I am so hoping this time round it'll be easier and not as painful! 

rose - sorry your little boy is acting up. I guess it's the time of year as well as they get so overwhelmed and over stimulated. Once he is back in his routine, I am sure things will settle for you a little. Other than that, I am glad the transition from 1 to 2 isn't so bad!

slammer - go you for DTD! I have zero interest or energy for that!

Woo hoo, I am full term as of today! This 3rd trimester has just gone super super quick. I've gone from being really prepared to not being prepared at all. I still haven't packed my hospital bag or washed his 0-3 month clothes. My husband doesn't go back to work until next Thursday, so I think once new years is over with, we'll really get cracking. 
We had a lovely day today... my dad looked after Anabella and myself and my hubby had a spa day. I had a full body pregnancy massage. We also went out for lunch and to the cinema. It was great!


----------



## rose.

Glad you had a lovely time at the spa, cinema etc Pompey. Spa trips are my favourite treat :) I also had a pregnancy massage not long before I had DD. I made the most of it because I know I won't be able to go again for a long time!

Have you much planned until your due date?


----------



## slammerkin

Rose - I hope your little guy settles down. It has to be a hard adjustment for him. I hope DD handles it well when this baby comes, but I'm sure there will be unforeseen challenges. 

Pompey - sounds like a lovely date you had with DH! Nothing like that in the cards for us before this baby comes, lol.

I finally packed my hospital bag last night, phew. Still need to throw in a few things, but I'm feeling a bit more at ease. 

I felt kind of crappy/off last night - uncomfortable movements from baby and felt almost nauseated. Pretty much back to normal today though.


----------



## Shaele

wow ladies! you all sound like you are getting along very well! I'm so glad to hear some of you have been going out and enjoying last days newborn free and dtd! I didn't want anything to do with that my last few weeks and now that baby is here I want to but because I had a section I have to wait a month....ugh. anyways thanks for all your support during my breastfeeding venting...baby boys levels are down so I got the ok to start nursing again but still have to give a bottle afterwards. it's a start at least. I think he's getting better...this morning he latched on once without pain and I was so excited I wish I knew what I did. other times the latch I feel like my nipple is being chopped off. it's funny...I feel like I'm willingly torturing myself yet I still want to do it lol. just gotta keep trying and I'm sure I'll get it right eventually. 

sorry to hear rose your ds is jealous at times =( I'm sure he will come around soon. like slammer said...it's a huge adjustment....he's been the center for a long time and has to get used to sharing that literally overnight. but he sounds like a great kid. i know he will be a great big brother. I always wanted to have the "protective big brother". dd gets a little jealous at times too but mostly like...if she sees me feeding baby she will want me to feed her too....or she will want to get in my lap and snuggle. really wants the attention on her again. I'm happy to hear your dh has fallen in love with dd tho and has gone back to his normal affectionate self. my dh has too...keeps coming up with nicknames each time he picks zach up. my favorite so far is "duders" pronounced dooders. he says it's a combination of cause he's a dude and cause he doo doos a lot lmao. 

Pompey congrats on full term! baby any day now! glad you were able to get spast treatment and see a movie. always great when pregnant and to get out of the house! 

hunni you have a beautiful little girl! love seeing the pics...I miss the baby girl clothes!!! I've been looking at boy clothes and just get depressed at how stupid and boring they are compared lol. glad to hear you are doing really well...back to work and all! good for you!

bselck so sorry you are sore and having heartburn...I hear ice cream helps with that ;) soon you will having a bouncing baby boy! and probably miss being pregnant. I feel really weird now without feeling baby inside kicking. I keep expecting it. kind of miss it. but it is nice to have my clothes fit properly again. 

slammerkin don't worry too much on the bag...as long as you have some stuff you can always throw in the last min stuff before heading to hospital when it's time. with me I did it all the day of...course I could plan but I imagine you have at least a bit of time once contractions start. I hope anyway =) 

afm not a lot new....right now dd, dh, and ds are all taking naps so I'm free to type a post without being required by someone lol. I dunno if I mentioned by zach failed his red reflex eye test in his right eye. I have no idea what that means maybe one of you has heard of it? anyway our pediatrician said for us to go see an ophthalmologist so that's what we are doing tonight. I'm really hoping it's nothing serious. other than that we are doing very well. I'm recovering from this c section a million times better than my first which is so exciting. still milking dh for help as much as I can though hehe.


----------



## slammerkin

Shaele glad to bear you're getting back to BF - I hope you get more and more pain free moments. That's kind of how it is...it gets better gradually, or did for me at least. Also glad you're recovering so well - that's awesome!

I'm definitely gonna try to DTD with DH a few more times. I don't think I'll have any interest for many weeks after baby comes, though I hope we can manage sex sooner than last time. I didn't even want to try until 13 weeks and it was a failure when we did try. Though I think we had some other "fun" around six weeks though...

Ahem...enough of that TMI, lol.


----------



## Shaele

hey ladies....not gonna be super long post but just wanted to let you know I might not be around posting for a while. zach's eye app didn't go well tonight. he has a congenital cataract in his right eye. Doc told us he needs it removed asap in order to make sure his vision develops properly. dh and I have been crying off and on since the news. we have to see a specialist in Philadelphia hopefully tomorrow if he can get us in. I'm scared, anxious, worried...and all synonyms in between...there are only so few eye specialist docs who will work on an 8 day old baby. send good thoughts...I look at him and he looks so perfect...makes me sad we have to put him through this. I must be strong as this is what's best for him in the long run. Doc said if we waited a few more weeks then his vision might never have developed correctly. if anyone goes into labor in the time I'm not around good luck! you can do it!


----------



## slammerkin

Omg I completely forgot to reply to the eye issue when you originally mentioned it. I'm so sorry it turned out to be something so serious! It's totally understandable to be worried and upset. Please keep us posted whenever you can. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## BSelck24

Shaele said:


> hey ladies....not gonna be super long post but just wanted to let you know I might not be around posting for a while. zach's eye app didn't go well tonight. he has a congenital cataract in his right eye. Doc told us he needs it removed asap in order to make sure his vision develops properly. dh and I have been crying off and on since the news. we have to see a specialist in Philadelphia hopefully tomorrow if he can get us in. I'm scared, anxious, worried...and all synonyms in between...there are only so few eye specialist docs who will work on an 8 day old baby. send good thoughts...I look at him and he looks so perfect...makes me sad we have to put him through this. I must be strong as this is what's best for him in the long run. Doc said if we waited a few more weeks then his vision might never have developed correctly. if anyone goes into labor in the time I'm not around good luck! you can do it!

Shaele! OH no! I've just read thought the recent posts and I'm not sure of the test that he failed but I can say that my son had to have 2 eye surgeries due to his prematurity and he is doing great now! It is sooooo scary to see babies go through that! But the doctors will know what's best. Zack had the first surgery at 4 months old (or 40 weeks gestation) and then had a second unexpected one a week later- so I know your fears! 

Take your time to be away and like you said, stay strong for your little man!

Side note- Zacks eyes are great now and he may only be possibly near sighted in the future- maybe needing glasses once he hits school age!


----------



## pompeyvix

I'm sorry to hear that Shaele :hugs: I am sending lots of positive thoughts your way and I hope everything goes well.


----------



## pompeyvix

rose. said:


> Glad you had a lovely time at the spa, cinema etc Pompey. Spa trips are my favourite treat :) I also had a pregnancy massage not long before I had DD. I made the most of it because I know I won't be able to go again for a long time!
> 
> Have you much planned until your due date?

Now that Christmas has finished, I have no real plans until the baby comes. I kinda feel weird about that.... I like being busy with lots to do and as strange as it is, I kinda enjoy working for the routine and structure. Hopefully Anabella and I can still get out of the house most days. She is also starting her new pre school on Monday 9th, so I hope she settles in there quickly.

How are things going with you ? Is Alice still feeding well?


----------



## rose.

Shaele I'm so sorry to hear that he needs an operation. Will be thinking of you :hugs: I'm sure all will go well and it's great that they have picked it up before it's too late to correct. 

Pompey I hope Anabella enjoys her new preschool and settles quickly :) yes she is feeding great thanks - the midwife came today and she's gained 280g since she was born, and is now almost 9lb 10!! She is also sleeping well - last night she went down at 10.30 and I had to wake her at 3am as I woke up and felt like my boobs were about to explode!! She then slept until 6am and then back down until 9. I hope she continues to be a good sleeper and doesn't regress - I can't believe how much better at sleeping she is than my son.


----------



## slammerkin

How was everyone's new year? DD and I went to a friend's house on NYE so there were a couple other kids. It went on a bit too long and it was 10 before I got her to bed, but oh well. 

My parents, oldest sister, next oldest sister and her hubs and five kids came over yesterday. It was a bit crazy in my small house but good. I am still tired from it! I volunteered to drive my oldest sister into the city to catch a train home and it was a nightmare navigating. She had to run out of the car to catch her train in time. Ugh. 

Hoping to nap today. At least it's a holiday. Now if baby could make a move to arrive later this week I'd be happy.


----------



## pompeyvix

Our new year was very quiet slammer. We stayed in with Anabella. We watched TV and chilled. At midnight there were loads of fireworks and Anabella woke up. We sat and watched them for a bit and then we all went to bed. Very boring and uneventful! 

Your New Year sounded fun! Did you end up saying over at your friends house?

rose - wow, alice is sleeping so well!!! I so hope when our little boy comes he is similar! I am dreading those first few weeks when everything is upside down and all over the place. 

I still feel like birth is a long way away.... He is still moving so high up and I don't feel he has engaged at all. We've built the cot now and put it against our bed. I've finally gotten around to washing all his 0-3 month clothes. I just need to pack my hospital bag as I still haven't done it! I guess now I am off work, I have a lot more time so will get it done this week. I have lots of days to fill!


----------



## rose.

Your new year sounds fun slammerkin! we did nothing so ours was very boring. We had just drifted off to sleep when the fireworks started and so we felt like a couple of boring old people moaning about it :haha: luckily they didn't wake the kids. Hope you got your nap!

Pompey, I was also dreading the first few crazy weeks but it turns out that Alice has settled in with us very nicely. I am keeping up with the housework and we have been out a few times - mind you DH is back at work tomorrow so maybe things will become a nightmare when I'm alone with 2 kids and a dog to look after! DS has swimming tomorrow morning so that will be my first outing on my own, I am dreading it a bit - we are always running late to swimming so I'm going to have to make sure we leave a lot earlier than usual to allow extra time for getting there, changed etc. After that we are meeting a friend for lunch so it's going to be quite a busy day!!

You're so nearly there ladies - can't wait to hear that your babies are here :)


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey - no, she only lives five minutes down the road, so it was quick to come home from the little NYE party. :)

It sounds like you both had nice relaxing NYE. If DH was home that would have been nice too, but he was working, so it was just as well for us to have something to keep us entertained.

Rose good luck with the swimming lesson and lunch!


----------



## rose.

Shaele thinking of you - hoping that the surgery went well, if it has now taken place?

Slammerkin and Pompey youre so nearly there - any signs of your babies yet? BSelck not long for you too!! Hope you're still enjoying the last few weeks of pregnancy?

Well, for us things are going pretty well - this week we have managed to get out and about to appointments, a play date, swimming, nursery etc pretty much on time except for a few sick/nappy incidents at the last minute. Alice was weighed today and she's 9lb 11!! Her up to 1 month babygrows are already starting to get a bit tight. I don't think she will be in them for more than a couple of weeks. I am actually really excited to get her in the next size as she has so many cute outfits in 0-3 - in her current size I really only bought sleepsuits.

We are having some newborn photos taken on Monday and hopefully the photographer will get some nice ones of the two children together as well. :)


----------



## slammerkin

Sounds like things are going great rose! I hope they are that smooth for me, lol. Glad to hear Alice is gaining so well. :)

Nothing interesting going on here! No signs of labor. I'm hoping to have this baby next week. We shall see!


----------



## rose.

I'm worried that things are going to suddenly go wrong, like she starts waking up loads at night or something :haha: she is so different from DS as a baby! 

Fingers crossed for next week. I had no idea when My labour was going to start. Although 2 days before I had a lot of pressure and sharp pains around my cervix when walking about ikea, the day before Alice was very quiet and I went in to get checked. I'm thinking they were signs she was on her way. Although really the pains only started properly on the actual day itself - I had some funny discharge the day before a bit like snot, but nothing that made me think ah there's the plug it's going to be soon! Hopefully your baby will come nice and quickly too!


----------



## slammerkin

Seriously hoping for a reasonably quick labor this time. I had on and off contractions for three days before real active labor started with DD. I think the more active labor was maybe 12 hours - and then 4 hours of pushing. Waaaa. I don't want to push that long again. Everyone says it will be quicker this time. I just have to belieeeeve. lol

I hope Alice continues to be easy! DD was definitely hard in some ways - never wanted to be put down, terrible sleeper. Wouldn't mind an easier baby this time either. ;)


----------



## rose.

My first labour was similar to yours except I was only pushing for about half an hour. This labour was only about 8 hours in total and only about 3 in active labour. So the theory definitely worked for me :)


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies! So glad everyone had a great New Years! We actually went out! Hubby and I went to my favorite fondue restaurant (The Melting Pot) for what we figured was our last fancy date night before the baby comes! My aunt watched the kids and they had a great time- when we called to check in on them on the way home (mostly my 2 year old as we figured he would be a mess since he has such separation anxiety) she said he was asleep and the girls were up drinking sparkling grape juice and ready to watch the ball drop! So they spent the night! We were kid free ALL NIGHT! First time since May as my parents live in California and those are the only people my son will stay with overnight! It was amazing!

I have been away from my computer for a bit as my IPad sort of crashed! But I actually just got out of the ER yesterday with a stomach bug! I had to get an IV, anti-nausea medicine, ultrasound and have my gall bladder checked.

All was well and the blessing in disguise from throwing up all day was that I got see my baby one more time on the ultrasound before he's here! A few amazing things we saw for the first time were his eyes were open (my first son was born with his eyes still fused shut! So this was crazy for me!), he was sucking on his hand and you could see his mouth open and actually sucking!, and he has hair!! She even zoomed in to show is clearly the hair on his head! So cool!

So all in all I have a few more weeks to wait, but overall I am so ready for baby #2 to be here!!

Oh! And I only have one more of those painful progesterone shots in my butt left!! I've had 20 so far!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## rose.

Glad you had a lovely date night BSelck! Definitely good to have one before baby arrives. Sorry you've been ill, but glad you got to have another scan - it must have been really amazing to see him in that much detail!


----------



## slammerkin

Sounds like a great NYE BSelck!

Being so sick must have been horrible, but that's super cool you got a scan with so much detail!

I can't wait until we've all had these babies! I'm having another period where my belly skin hurts so much from being stretched. It's just so tender! I don't think I ever had this with DD, but it's happened multiple times with this one - and I've got a ton of stretch marks after hardly getting any with DD. I want to be done. Any day now. Come on baby!


----------



## pompeyvix

Sounds like you had a great New years Eve Bselck! It's good to make the most of it whilst you can! Sorry you've been sick, it sounds awful :( But on the up, it's great you got such an indepth look at your little boy :cloud9:

Sounds tough slammer with your bump being so sensitive. I am lucky in that I don't feel too bad, but I certainly do feel big and tired! I hope baby boy comes next week like you hope. How far over will you go until they induce you?

Glad things are still going well, rose! I am envious!

I had a call from the hospital and they want to move the date of my c section to either Friday 20th Jan or Weds 25th Jan. What a pain as I've psyched myself up for the 23rd. I would prefer the 25th, but that takes me to 41 weeks and I will be worried about naturally going into labour and having complications with such a big baby but then the 20th is only 2 days past my due date and won't give him anytime at all. I have another scan tomorrow, so I think I'll see what happens as a result of that and make a final decision. I have to phone them Monday and let them know.


----------



## BSelck24

Pompey- that is frustrating about changing dates! Friday might be a good day if you want family to visit on the weekend maybe? Who knows! Do what's best for you! :baby:


----------



## slammerkin

Tough call Pompey! I can understand being torn when you have to make a decision now, after being all set on a date already. Ugh. I hope your scan gives you some clarity.


----------



## Shaele

hey all! I'm back. a bit more on that later....both babes are taking a nap so i have some time to type. but first I am super glad to have read everyone is doing well and had pretty good new years. no babies born in the meantime i see but thats ok! although I'm sure you are all definitely ready. 

rose I'm really impressed with how well baby alice is doing! she's bigger than zach now! last tuesday we went for a weight check and he was at 9lbs (he lost a lot of weight in hospital) and since he didn't gain all of it back I'm still stuck supplementing. we go to check his weight again this coming tuesday. Also glad she's being so easy for you! that's always welcome when it comes to newborns AND having a toddler on the side. is ds coping better? I think I'm doing worse than my dd with the changes. Being an only child myself I didn't know what to expect both in having another child as well as seeing it from dd's perspective in having a sibling. Trying my best but sometimes i feel like i'm leaving dd out because ds takes a lot of my attention. Esp since he's pretty much attached to me all the time and with his eye issue she can't really get to me as she used to. I dunno maybe I'm just overthinking things. 

bselck I'm so sorry you had such a bad stomach bug you had to go to the hospital. that must have been terrible! Glad you are feeling better now and got to see lots of baby's details. I'm sure that was a really special moment for you=) pretty soon you will be able to hold him! I also appreciate you sharing your son's experience with eye surgeries. Hearing that definitely helped ease my mind although wow that must have been scary for you at the time too! Glad he's doing so great afterwards! 

pompey very sorry to hear that they want to change your section date...=/ after your scan did you decide what your plan of action will be? Like others have been saying it's a pretty tough call and I can see both sides of view. I'm hoping that your scan made it an easier decision...

slammerkin sorry the bump is getting to ya...I felt that same stretching you described too and it's not fun. the last few weeks are the hardest but you are almost there! you can do it! 

now as for me...thank you to you all for the thoughts and prayers and good vibes. Last week was a bit tough for dh and me and very stressful. We had issues with seeing if this whole procedure would be covered under our insurance and if not then who would we go see that would cover it. Our ophthalmologist said if we can't get the people in Philadelphia to do it then the next doctor he recommended is in Maryland. Which is driveable from where we are but still not close! lol. (we live in new jersey). Anyway to make a long story short we found out the people in philly are covered so we had our appointment this past friday. they did a few tests and an ultrasound on his eyes. conclusion is yes he has a cataract and yes it has to be removed in order for him to see and develop his vision properly. we already knew everything the doctor there told us but now we also have a surgery date. We go back on Feb 6th. Apparently the sweet spot of when to get the surgery done so he can still have normal vision development and have the lower risk of developing glaucoma and handle the anesthesia better is when he's 6 weeks. But he will have to see an ophthalmologist the rest of his life to make sure he doesn't develop glaucoma anyway. After his surgery he also will have to be fitted for a contact that we will have to put in his eye and take out...that scares me lol. And we will have to patch his good eye for a while so that his brain uses the eye getting operated on again. I've made my peace with it for now as I just want him to be better. Every time I look at him knowing he can't see just breaks my heart. but the doctor we saw definitely sounded like she was confident and also very routine even though it's a rare occurrence. so that helped put our minds at ease too. hoping for the best!


----------



## slammerkin

Shaele, glad to hear from you again! That sucks That little man needs so much intervention for his eye. :( I'm sure it will be hard, but I hope things go well and his vision turns out OK.

So tired today. Hoping DH can come home early from work.


----------



## pompeyvix

Good to hear from you shaele :hugs: Sorry your little boy has to have this op at such a young age, so so sad :( But obviously it is for the best to make sure his sight develops properly. 

How is everyone else doing?

I had my scan on Saturday. Baby has dropped below the 91st centile. That could be because of any number of reasons (good or bad). Either way, we've decided to go for the section on Friday 20th. It works better for us as my husband can hopefully take that day off as paid holiday and then start his paternity on Monday 23rd, so he will get 2.5 weeks off with us. Feeling nervous, excited, worried... I so hope he makes his arrival into the world before then, but I just feel like he won't. Anabella was two weeks late and I have NO labour signs whatsoever :(


----------



## slammerkin

It's good to have the right timing for your DH's time off. So, if you go into labor before the 20th you're going to try for vaginal birth? Can't believe we're both so close to having these babies!


----------



## rose.

Shaele I'm glad to hear the doctors have a good plan of action, and that you're feeling a bit better about things now you've had time for it all to sink in. It must have been a big shock but I'm sure the surgery will go well, and you will be glad in the long term that you're doing it. Thinking of you! About spending time with older ones - I also feel that DS is being left out a lot while I deal with DD and her feeds, nappies etc. However, I try to think about the fact that he got 1 on 1 attention when he was a baby, and he won't remember this relatively short stage in years to come. Also, a lot of our activities/outings are for him, and will continue to be, and DD gets dragged along so I try to reassure myself that balances it out a bit!! Luckily DS loves his sister and hasn't been too jealous but maybe that will change as she starts to steal his toys etc. :haha: I have started a star chart with him too, so his good behaviour gets recognised and he gets treats for so many stars. Today is our first day and he's like w different child!! We had a newborn photo session today and we were there ages, about 3 hours, and he was so well behaved. He even let the photographer take some nice photos of the two of them together :)

Wow Pompey and slammerkin you're both so close!! Can't wait to hear that you've had your babies. Pompey I hope things happen all of a sudden for you, before your C section date. Will keep my fingers crossed for you! Slammerkin how are you feeling? BSelck not long for you either - hope your baby is still snug in there and hasn't given you any surprises?!


----------



## slammerkin

I'm ok. For some reason yesterday I felt like things might happen soon, but nothing so far. Had my 39-week appt and asked the MW to check my cervix out of curiosity, but it was really high up and hard to reach, so I stopped her while she was still trying to get a good feel of it. It was not pleasant having her rooting around in there, so my curiosity wasn't strong enough to keep going! From as much as she could feel she said it still felt fairly firm, but it ultimately doesn't meant anything.


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies!!

Rose- no surprises yet thank God! So as of Tuesday, I will be full term!! My doctor said she is so excited for me and anytime this baby is ready to come now, we will be ready and not concerned! Such a different pregnancy than my last!

Had my 36 week appt last week and was 1cm dialated. She said not to worry, that this doesn't mean the baby is coming right now, but that when my contractions do start, my cervix is is soft and favorable and should react appropriately. 

At first I thought I wouldn't make it past 38 weeks or so because at my 32 week appt the baby's scan showed he was already weighing 5lbs 6oz.

But at my 36 week appt my doctor felt my stomach and guessed that the baby weighed 5.5-6lbs??? So she may be a little off but so could the scan measurements so I'm thinking my baby is average size now? Which means I now think I will make it to my due date! Or at least to February! So that's kind of exciting :)

I spent this whole pregnancy praying and praying for the baby to STAY IN, and I was wondering if my mind would ever make the switch to COME OUT... And just this week it has!! I'm ready to meet my baby knowing he will be healthy at this gestation!

And I know I said I would never complain if God gave me the big belly this pregnancy, and I'm not, lol it's just that OMG the pelvic pain! I never experienced this my last pregnancy! My pelvis is so sore and achy and the nights are the worst! My hips kill when I sleep and I have to switch sides all night!!

My heartburn seems to have gone away the past few days (knock on wood), or is at least not 100% of the day so that's good but now I'm in the waiting game!! I'll keep u guys updated! :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Slammerkin mine wasn't particularly soft when I had my sweep, which was 4 days before she came. And suddenly things just got off to a start with her, and she was out very quickly. So it doesn't mean much :hugs: 

BSelck I'm so happy that you're almost term :woohoo: sorry about the pelvic pain though - I know how that feels!! Mine has been gone for almost a week now so once baby comes out you should be back to normal quite quickly I expect.

Pompey how are you doing?


----------



## pompeyvix

BSelck - You're almost at full term now! What a lovely date to get too. I wouldn't think too much about your baby's size. I don't think they can tell much by feeling your tummy, scans are much more accurate I believe (but can still be wrong). Also , having a bigger baby doesn't mean they'll come any earlier, I am proof of that! Either way, I am sure you'll get to your due date OK :) It's great your 1cm already and favourable, hopefully that means your labour will be straightforward for you. 

Sorry your cervix is so high up and hard, slammer. Lets hope things change for you quickly so you can meet your little boy. 

rose - thanks for asking after me. I am fine thank you. I have felt a little emotional today but don't really know why. I am finding it surreal to think that I am having my boy on Friday.... It seems so close yet so far!


----------



## slammerkin

Sorry about the pelvic pain and trouble sleeping bselck. Right there with you! My pubic bone has been sore the last few days...definitely feeling more achiness/pressure down below, which I hope is a good sign. My heatburn is still killer though. Hate it!


----------



## BSelck24

Slammer omg yes! Today we took the kids sledding and although I knew to take it slow (I just pulled DS around and took pictures of the kids, no sledding for me!) I was so sore afterwards! My pelvis felt like he baby was coming through at any moment! Lol 

I have been a bit more uncomfortable today but no contractions or water breaking or anything serious so all seems to be fine. 

I had my last progesterone shot last Thursday so it should stay in my body and prevent labor until this Thursday. Then Ive read for most women it will take a week or two for their body to realize there are no more shots preventing delivery and labor can begin. So we shall see! But for now I feel a bit protected lol

Pompey- omg this Friday!! A true countdown has begun!! It's kind of so weird having it scheduled and planned! Nice to know and prepare, but so surreal!

Shaele- how is baby boy doing?

Rose- I loved reading about your DS and his reaction to the new DD!! Making sure my oldest DS doesn't feel forgotten is one of my main concerns!


----------



## rose.

Eek I'm so excited for you Pompey! Hope all goes well on Friday. I felt massively emotional when I was in labour. Every time I thought about DS I cried. It lasted for a while after the birth too, I cried when I saw DS, cried when we left hospital and I thought about it being the last time I'd leave hospital with a newborn, cried when we got home, and cried when DH gave me some pretty pandora charms he bought me as a surprise (he never does things like that!!!) I felt like a massive wimp. Thankfully the emotions have now mostly worn off :haha:

Ah sledging, I'm jealous you have enough snow for that! We had a sprinkle at the end of last week but it didn't last. Luckily for us though - as we still have open foundations for our extension!! today we got the go ahead to fill the foundations with concrete, I am so happy as that means the mud will be mostly covered with concrete blocks after that. There is a light at the end of the muddy tunnel!! Lol.

I'm so excited to find out which baby will arrive next :D


----------



## pompeyvix

What you just posted rose is so me! I have been so emotional this pregnancy, much more than with my first and I feel it is now all about to come to a bit of a head knowing I am just 4 days away from having another child :wacko: Anabella is going to be a great big sister for sure, she is just so excited to be having a brother and she is so cute and sweet when she talks about him. But whenever I think that she is no longer going to be my only, I feel really sad. We have such a close bond/relationship and I am scared she is going to be negatively affected by a newborn. She still bedshares with us and will continue to do so until she decides she wants her own space. Every night she wants hugs and if she wakes in the night and I am facing away from her, she will ask me to turn over so she can 'see my face' :cloud9: Obviously with me tending to a newborn as well as being incredibly sore from a stomach op, I am just not going to be able to do this anywhere near as much. I have explained this to her but I worry she will feel pushed out. 

I am probably just over thinking and over worrying everything and everything will be fine. I just can't help it!

Is Alice still sleeping well?

What a lovely gesture from your husband to get your the Pandora charms :cloud9: It sounds like he is now very much on board and in love with Alice??

Hope everyone else is OK :flower:


----------



## slammerkin

Anabella sounds so sweet Pompey. I hope the transition goes smoother than you expect. I think I'm overly optimistic about how Ava will do, lol. 

Nothing new here. Just waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## rose.

Pompey it's strange as although I sometimes feel worried about Alfie being left out, it is so lovely seeing him with his little sister and I can already tell that they adore each other. He loves reading books to her (well, showing her the pictures!), cuddling and kissing her, and playing with her toys. Now that she is starting to look at him more and I can see the beginnings of a smile, he seems to like her even more. I have been really surprised at how much he loves her, and she doesn't really do much yet! I just hope it continues once she wants to share his toys :haha: hopefully Anabella will be so busy being a big sister that she won't really miss what she had before, and will be happy to share you most of the time :D

Slammerkin happy almost due date!!


----------



## BSelck24

Slammer- happy due date!!


----------



## rose.

Happy due date Slammerkin :)


----------



## slammerkin

Thanks guys! Still here. :( DTD with DH yesterday, but no labor from it. Got a few stronger BH in the evening, but it didn't turn into anything. And I slept terribly last night - a lot of hip pain and tossing and turning. I'm more tired now than when I went to bed. For real - I'm over this.

Also baby keeps getting into a posterior position and I hate it. He's usually got his butt on my left side and feet kicking the back right side, but he's been swinging back and forth lately and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## rose.

Ah sorry he's not here yet :( hope it won't be long before he makes his entrance!!


----------



## Shaele

hey everyone! im really sorry to hear about all your aches and pains....but definitely is to be expected. i know i was right there with yall. it is pretty amazing though how your body bounces back from everything though. i remember feeling so done and over being pregnant and now i feel as though i can hardly remember the negative parts about it. i guess what im saying is dont worry it will all be over soon and absolutely worth it! i cant wait to hear more birth announcements! 

pompey good luck tomorrow! i will be thinking of you! Anabella does sound like she will be a great big sis. i know everything will go well!

slammerkin happy belated due date! heres hoping baby boy comes out soon! 

rose so glad alice is being good for you and ds has taken to her so well. love seeing that. also nice touch from dh with charms! always nice when they show appreciation. 

bselck glad you had a fun day sledding! hope you didnt over do it! also yay for last shot and making it this far! 

afm dh and dd are both sick. dunno how im gonna avoid that but i hope me and the baby dont contract it....been slightly stressful for us past couple days. been doing my best to breastfeed but since we had to introduce a bottle to him so he gained weight he has become very lazy at the boob. will suck for a few seconds and spit it out and cry. i went to see a lactation consultant monday and she had some good tips ive been trying as well as how to wean him off formula but since im doing that hes been so cranky. hes been so used to getting a lot more formula and feeding easily that when he actually has to put effort into it he doesnt want to. and since dh is sick the crying from baby is aggravating him so he ends up yelling and im just like stop! but baby is still refusing sometimes to nurse. he must hate me. i cant tell you how frustrating it is. i feel like giving up at times. a great sleeper though. went to bed at 11pm and woke up at 7:30am this past night. hope that continues...
we started potty training dd again and this time its going really well. she pees on potty when we put her on it and even asks to go. wont poop though. but its a great start. thats about it for me. ttyl!


----------



## slammerkin

Good to hear from you shaele! I'm sorry sickness is coming through your house. I have a cold now too. Also sorry about the BF struggles. It can be really hard to make things work when they're back and forth with the bottle early on. I hope the tips from the lactation consultant help. I'd try to get as much skin-to-skin time with him as possible and offer the breast frequently, not just when he seems hungry. I can imagine the stress of DH yelling - sheesh. Hope DD and DH are back to health quickly. We had the same deal with potty training DD - pees were simple. Poos were a struggle. Took a few months for her to get comfortable with it. 

I had an appt today. It was with a doctor I hadn't met yet, but I actually really liked her. I had a scan before seeing the doctor as well, and things looked good. Fluid on the low end of normal. Baby was measuring over 9 lbs, but they admitted it's not very accurate this late in the game. I at first declined a cervical check, but went ahead in the end. 1 cm and still sort of firm. It was less uncomfortable than the last check. She offered a sweep, and again I declined at first, but changed my mind in the end. It wasn't so bad actually. We talked about induction. Their cut-off is 41+3, which would be next Friday. I could either keep waiting and schedule another scan for Tues, or go ahead and schedule an induction. I decided to schedule induction for Weds and skip the additional scan on Tues - so I'm waiting for them to get back to me on timing. Hopefully things happen before then, but I think I'm comfortable with this decision for now.


----------



## pompeyvix

Glad you've got a date slammer. Hopefully baby will make his way into the world before then, but if he doesn't at least the end is in sight. Looks like you may have a big baby as well!

Good to hear from you shaele. Sorry your husband and daughter are poorly, I really hope you and little one don't pick it up, that's the last thing you need! I remember struggling to get Anabella to breastfeed again when I introduced bottles. I ended up expressing for 6 months! Nightmare and I don't want to do that again this time!

rose - I am so glad Alfie and Alive have that special bond already :cloud9: I really hope that happens with Anabella and our baby too. 

AFM - CSection is OFF tomorrow. Very very sadly, my FIL passed away last night and the funeral is on Saturday. My husband's family live in another country and as I type, he is on his way there. I thankfully managed to reschedule my csection to Monday morning (my original date) as they have had two people deliver who were originally in that day, leaving a gap. Hubby gets back very late Saturday night so I just have to hope I don't go into spontaneous labour in the next 48 hours. Most people at this gestation want their babies out, I wanna keep mine IN!


----------



## rose.

Shaele keep going With the breastfeeding you're doing great!! I remember crying with Alfie saying he must hate me, I'm useless as I can't even feed him properly. But it did get better - it was difficult and I almost gave up so many times but in the end I fed him until he was 13 months and it did become second nature :) I am sure after a while he will realise that if he doesn't make effort with the boob, he will be hungry and then he will start to drink more. Just keep offering it as much as possible to help keep your supply up and hopefully he will get there in the end! Have you tried different positions? I couldn't feed Alfie in the traditional cradle hold for months, but he fed well in the rugby (under arm) hold. Sometimes he would also feed with us both lying down in bed. I do a variety of different positions with Alice so that when she's fussy we can switch, sometimes it helps. Hope your husband and daughter feel better soon and that you don't catch it. My husband is also really grumpy when he's Ill and moans at the kids! It's so frustrating.

Pompey I'm so sorry about your FIL :hugs: glad you managed to reschedule the section. Hopefully baby will not try to make an entrance before Monday. Thinking of you, it must be such a difficult time.

Slammerkin I think it's nice to book the induction and have an 'end date'. As it happens I'd just booked my induction and then I went in to labour so I didn't need it! Hope this happens for you too :) I think as I'd relaxed about things and thought it wouldn't be so bad if I was induced, my body felt like it was a good time to get her out!


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey I'm so sorry about your FIL passing away. What a terrible time. Crossing everything that you don't go into labor before DH gets back and before your rescheduled section. 

Rose, I guess I still have time, but still no signs. Had a few stronger BH/contractions yesterday, but that's it. I need this baby to come before weds. An induction is so scary to me. I don't even know what the whole process will be. I guess I should email them and ask. It's scheduled for 7:00 am.


----------



## rose.

I had an induction with DS after my waters broke and my contractions stopped. To be honest it wasn't nearly as bad as I expected. I didn't have a pessary they just went straight in to the drip, it started up my contractions again and they got strong quite quickly. Unfortunately due to DS's heart rate dropping with contractions in certain positions I was stuck on my left side on the bed, hooked up to the monitor, and as this made it difficult to cope I had an epidural. I don't regret the epi at all as it took all the pain away and had no negatives for me whatsoever. I was up and showering an hour after giving birth and I still felt the contractions to push, as it had worn off a bit by then. So don't panic if you do have to be induced - it's not the end of the world and I'm sure that, as its your second, you won't end up stuck in the bed like
Me and you will have a positive experience :)

But - fingers crossed he surprises you and pops out before then!!


----------



## slammerkin

Thanks rose. I'm glad it wasn't a bad experience for you. Fingers crossed I can still avoid it, but if not I hope it goes well.


----------



## BSelck24

Shaele said:


> hey everyone! im really sorry to hear about all your aches and pains....but definitely is to be expected. i know i was right there with yall. it is pretty amazing though how your body bounces back from everything though. i remember feeling so done and over being pregnant and now i feel as though i can hardly remember the negative parts about it. i guess what im saying is dont worry it will all be over soon and absolutely worth it! i cant wait to hear more birth announcements!
> 
> pompey good luck tomorrow! i will be thinking of you! Anabella does sound like she will be a great big sis. i know everything will go well!
> 
> slammerkin happy belated due date! heres hoping baby boy comes out soon!
> 
> rose so glad alice is being good for you and ds has taken to her so well. love seeing that. also nice touch from dh with charms! always nice when they show appreciation.
> 
> bselck glad you had a fun day sledding! hope you didnt over do it! also yay for last shot and making it this far!
> 
> afm dh and dd are both sick. dunno how im gonna avoid that but i hope me and the baby dont contract it....been slightly stressful for us past couple days. been doing my best to breastfeed but since we had to introduce a bottle to him so he gained weight he has become very lazy at the boob. will suck for a few seconds and spit it out and cry. i went to see a lactation consultant monday and she had some good tips ive been trying as well as how to wean him off formula but since im doing that hes been so cranky. hes been so used to getting a lot more formula and feeding easily that when he actually has to put effort into it he doesnt want to. and since dh is sick the crying from baby is aggravating him so he ends up yelling and im just like stop! but baby is still refusing sometimes to nurse. he must hate me. i cant tell you how frustrating it is. i feel like giving up at times. a great sleeper though. went to bed at 11pm and woke up at 7:30am this past night. hope that continues...
> we started potty training dd again and this time its going really well. she pees on potty when we put her on it and even asks to go. wont poop though. but its a great start. thats about it for me. ttyl!

Shaele- great job starting DD on potty training again! Good luck for that, as I have been slowly preparing for my son with this! So sorry the breast feeding is so frustrating but thank you for being so candid and honest as this will be my first time breast feeding too! I want to know the every day struggles that we women have! Don't give up, you got this!!



pompeyvix said:


> Glad you've got a date slammer. Hopefully baby will make his way into the world before then, but if he doesn't at least the end is in sight. Looks like you may have a big baby as well!
> 
> Good to hear from you shaele. Sorry your husband and daughter are poorly, I really hope you and little one don't pick it up, that's the last thing you need! I remember struggling to get Anabella to breastfeed again when I introduced bottles. I ended up expressing for 6 months! Nightmare and I don't want to do that again this time!
> 
> rose - I am so glad Alfie and Alive have that special bond already :cloud9: I really hope that happens with Anabella and our baby too.
> 
> AFM - CSection is OFF tomorrow. Very very sadly, my FIL passed away last night and the funeral is on Saturday. My husband's family live in another country and as I type, he is on his way there. I thankfully managed to reschedule my csection to Monday morning (my original date) as they have had two people deliver who were originally in that day, leaving a gap. Hubby gets back very late Saturday night so I just have to hope I don't go into spontaneous labour in the next 48 hours. Most people at this gestation want their babies out, I wanna keep mine IN!

Pompey- so sorry about your FIL! So glad your DH was able to get out there ASAP and that you were able to reschedule your c section!! Praying that baby stays put this weekend!


----------



## Shaele

thank you slammerkin, rose, Pompey and bselck for your encouragements with bf....I also appreciate hearing your struggles and successes with it...gives me some hope and solace knowing I'm not alone. 

Pompey I'm very sorry to hear about your fil...and sorry obviously for your dh =_( as I was reading your post I was thinking oh my I hope baby waits until Monday now! still will be thinking of you *hugs*

slammerkin I'm hoping baby boy comes naturally for you but try not to stress about an induction if it comes to that. at least you have some idea now of when he will arrive and can sort of plan ahead...kind of like my c section! I'm sure everything will go just fine and you'll be holding new baby in no time! like rose mentioned this is your second time around and usually they come much easier and quicker.

rose I feel like you went through exactly what I'm going through now with how you described bf. I have tried other positions...in fact with what you call the rugby hold I think we call the football hold and that's what I started with. it's my usual go to position. the lactation consultant gave me another suggestion...to lay in a recliner pretty far back and have him lay across on top of me in just a diaper. she said it helps to get his chin down which then helps him open his mouth wider for a better latch. when it works it's really relaxing for us both. but it's sometimes hard for him to breathe as he's facing down into me. 

bselck I'm really glad sharing my bf experiences will be of some help to you when you try. i hope we all continue to do that. i know it helps me and i enjoy hearing suggestions. the support we give each other is much needed. I feel like I keep only mentioning the bad times. there are good ones too when he accepts it. and I treasure those moments. it's usually during the morning when a break from the bottle has been the longest. good luck setting up ds for potty training! that also can be stressful but they all get it eventually no matter how long it may take them.
afm I was unable to avoid getting sick. it's one of those hurtful chest cough type of illness. zach sounds congested too when he breathes so he's probably got it too. we have a 1 month check up pediatrician app Monday so if he's still sick then we can get medicine for him. can't believe he's 1 month old today already. time goes fast.


----------



## slammerkin

Shaele I fed a bit like that too - laid back a bit with DD straight down along my body/legs. That's how I got the deepest latch. But I think I sat up a bit, so she ended up having to really tilt her head far back and I supported it with my hand. I have a picture somewhere. Will try to find and post it. Looked super unnatural but was what gave me the least discomfort.

Sorry you're sick. I hope DS gets a mild case. :( I'm still suffering a stuffy nose and fatigue.


----------



## slammerkin

Here we go.
 



Attached Files:







MG_20131128_140210~01.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Shaele

that's a great pic slammer! and it doesn't look unnatural. if that's what worked for you then it was perfect. no need to use only positions that have specific names already. thanks for sharing! 

heading to baby boys 1 month check up soon...gonna ask if there's anything I can do to up my milk supply besides pumping non stop. also have to find some sort of laxative for dd. since we've started potty training her she's refused to go poop on potty but also in her diaper. in that confused what do I do state and it's been causing her a lot of pain as you can imagine to hold it in. we've tried prune juice and that has absolutely no effect. she cries and tells me her butt hurts and I'm like baby just go in your diaper it's ok I won't be mad. but she won't. so now gotta take different measures. when she cant take it any more she only goes every few days and they are like bowling balls. I feel so bad for her. anyway that's about it. OH! GOOD LUCK TODAY POMPEY!!!!! I hope dh got back ok and you are all set to have your baby boy! can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## pompeyvix

Hi all, 

Just a quick update from me to say my baby boy Jamie was safely delivered by c section this morning at 11.15 weight 8lb 1oz - so not a big baby after all!!

I am doing ok, Jamie is doing brilliantly so far. He is feeding great and no nipple soreness (yet!). 

Totally in love with him and Anabella was such a great big sister when she came to visit - very gentle, loving and affectionate.

Hope all you ladies are well!


----------



## Shaele

congratulations pompey!!! so glad to hear everything went well! you enjoy your new bundle and get some rest!!!!


----------



## BSelck24

Pompey!! Congrats 100x over! So happy for you and so happy your daughter is so loving! Can't wait to hear more once you're settled in!

Shaele- I never thought of your DD not going poop at all to be a problem once you started potty training! This is good info for what can happen when I start with my son! So sorry your Dd is in such pain and I hope you find a solution! Keep us updated on the breastfeeding techniques they give you too!


----------



## rose.

Aw Shaele sorry to hear about your daughters toilet issues :( I think it's really common for them to react like that at first, I hope the doctor can find something to help her go :( 

Congratulations Pompey!!!


----------



## slammerkin

Hi ladies. Longer update later, but Jack Gavin was born at 1:51am, 8lbs 7oz. Water had broken at 12:30 pm. So I avoided the induction! Wanted to go natural but the back pain was so intense. Got the epidural and it was the best decision ever. Never thought I'd say that, ha. We are both doing great.


----------



## Shaele

wow slammerkin! congratulations too! glad you were able to avoid the induction like you wanted =) hope you are getting well earned rest!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Slammerkin - I had a feeling we would hear some news from you today!! 

BSelck you're next :D


----------



## BSelck24

Slammer!! Omg I can't believe you made it on your own one day before your inductuon!! How amazing!! What a good boy to listen to his mama already!! Lol

So jealous of all of these babies! Getting so anxious to meet my little man!

Had my 38 week appt today and am still 1-2cm dialated but a little more thinned out at 75% effaced. Which is fine by me! My doctor said if I wanted, we could start to induce next week (since my cervix is favorable) but I'm going to wait as this is what I prayed for (full term) and I feel like I would be cheating it! Not to mention my doctor is out of town next week and my mom will be in Atlanta until Februrary 2nd so she would hope I can hold off until after that! Lol

We will see what baby boy has planned! But so far no labor signs other than a few random contractions here and there and a tooooon of pelvic soreness!

Can't wait for more baby pics and updates from you ladies!!


----------



## Shaele

hey ladies! hope you are all doing well especially those who recently had their babies =) 

just a quick question...has anyone gone on the "mini pill" (birth control pills without estrogen) while breastfeeding? I have been on it for nearly a full pack now and wonder how it works for getting your period as I have no had one yet. i know its only tje first pack so takes the body some getting used to plus ive just stopped the lochia post baby bleeding last week. I've only ever used the combo hormone pill but since I'm bf I can't. and also since I'm bf I know sometimes you don't get a period due to lack of ovulation. that all being said am I suppose to get a period with this pill? because there is no break week or reminder week where normally a period would happen. I don't want to randomly start bleeding and not have a pad nor do I want to wear a pad every day lol. any comments would be helpful.


----------



## slammerkin

I haven't used the mini pill so I'm not sure how it works in relation to return of fertility actually. Sorry I'm no help!

We are doing good. Jack is a great nurser so far. A few struggles in the first couple days, but going good now. He was checked on Thurs and we took him back to the doc today to check on his cord stump and they weighed him - he's gained a pound in 4 days! Already above his birth weight! He sleeps in my arms at night and we sleep well. DD loves him and has been good so far. DH has to work on Weds night so that will be my first night on my own, then hell be back to work on Friday for a full weekend. Eeek!


----------



## pompeyvix

Sorry Shaele, I also have no experience with the mini pill either. I know with the progesterone only pill (not sure if it;s the same one) you definitely don't get a period... sorry I cant be more help! 

How is everything going?

slammer - glad everything is going well. Does Jack sleep on you becayse he wont settle elsewhere or did you just decide to do that anyway? Putting a pound on already is seriously impressive, go Jack!!

Jamie is a week old today and doing great. Similar to slammerkin's Jack, he is also above his birth weight already! On day 5, he was 8lb 2oz and I can feel he is heavier already. Breast feeding was so intensely painful for me, that I started expressing instead. I express between 4 and 6oz each time but Jamie is only take between 2 and 3oz, so am building up quite a nice stash I have 4 bags in the freezer already and about 4 full feeds in the fridge. I just hope I can keep up with him! He sleeps in the cot which we have side carred to the bed and seems to settle ok in there. He sleeps A LOT in the day, but cant remember if that's normal or not. He seems very chilled and content, but not sure if its because he is so new or if its his personality.


----------



## slammerkin

Well he sleeps in the crook of my arm really - basically just let him nurse to sleep and roll off when he's done. I'm lazy when it comes to sleep arrangements.

Glad to hear Jamie is gaining weight well too! And that's awesome pump output! How's Anabella doing with him? Is she in bed with you too?


----------



## BSelck24

OH I'm so happy to hear the baby updates! So happy to hear Jack and Jamie are gaining weight so easily and the breast milk is going great! How are the older siblings doing with the transition?

Shaele- sorry I have only been on the Mirena IUD and never the mini pill but I do understand all of your concerns with breastfeeding and how it affects your periods and such! Hope you find your answers!

As for me, 39 weeks tomorrow and I've had my first day of sporadic contractions today! (Actually thought we would need to go to the hospital this morning but they fizzed out!). I've lost pieces of my mucus plus the past few days but no bloody show or waters breaking! So I have a dr appt tomorrow where I'm going to ask for a membrane sweep on either Friday or Monday because my parents will be in town and I really feel most comfortable leaving my son with them while I'm in the hospital.

Wish me luck ladies! Talk to you all soon!


----------



## Shaele

Oh bselck I hope this is it for you! good luck! thinking of you =) it would be great if he came while your parents are there!!! oh what timing!


----------



## slammerkin

BSelck I hope the timing works with your parents being in town. Fingers crossed for you!

Avas doing pretty well adjusting. She gives Jack kisses and hugs and doesn't get bothered when he cries.


----------



## pompeyvix

Good luck BSelck, I hope to hear some news soon!

Yesterday we found out Jamie has a hole in his heart :cry: He was born with a heart murmur and had a follow up scan yesterday where it was discovered. We have another scan Friday and another next week and it's likely he will go on medication. 75-80% of babies born with a hole in the heart close by the age of 12 months. However, there is a chance he may need to have surgery but at this time it is too early to tell. My poor poor boy :cry: Whilst he was being scanned with a cold probe (for 20 mins) he was such a good boy. Hr had some milk and then I gave him my finger to suck and I stroked his head until he fell asleep :cloud9: I am really worried and I just hope it heals itself.

Anabella is very affectionate with her brother, she cant stop kissing and hugging him. We have to tell her to leave him to sleep as she is all over him a lot of the time! Her behaviour went downhill for a few days when we first got home, but she's calmed down now and seems back to her normal self which is good!


----------



## slammerkin

Oh my pompey I'm so sorry to hear about Jamie's heart. I hope it heals itself too!

That's great that Anabella loves him so much and is adjusting well now.


----------



## rose.

BSelck good luck!! Thinking of you :)

Pompey sorry to hear about the hole in Jamie's heart. My nephew had one when he was born but it was quite severe and he was quite poorly, enough to need surgery. The doctors did an amazing job and he is now a very healthy teenage boy with no long term effects :) you would never know he had heart trouble. Hopefully Jamie will not need surgery, but if he does then I'm sure he will be in very safe hands :hugs:

Alice is 6 weeks old today! Where has the time gone?! Had her doctors check and she was fine. I also booked her first jabs in 2 weeks time, I'm not looking forward to that :(


----------



## pompeyvix

rose. said:


> BSelck good luck!! Thinking of you :)
> 
> Pompey sorry to hear about the hole in Jamie's heart. My nephew had one when he was born but it was quite severe and he was quite poorly, enough to need surgery. The doctors did an amazing job and he is now a very healthy teenage boy with no long term effects :) you would never know he had heart trouble. Hopefully Jamie will not need surgery, but if he does then I'm sure he will be in very safe hands :hugs:
> 
> Alice is 6 weeks old today! Where has the time gone?! Had her doctors check and she was fine. I also booked her first jabs in 2 weeks time, I'm not looking forward to that :(

That's reassuring to know.... in what way was he quite poorly with it? I am constantly worried about Jamie and how he will be as he develops. At the moment he seems like a normal thriving baby but am concerned he will start getting unwell as his heart takes on more pressure. The consultant said in the first 4 weeks the lungs do more work than the heart and then at around 4 weeks the heart starts to work harder. 

I can't believe Alice is 6 weeks already! Is she still feeding and sleeping well?


----------



## rose.

He didn't breathe like a healthy baby, and I think it affected his general health too as his heart wasn't as efficient as it should have been. He was very small when he had his operation - I am not sure how old he was at the time but they knew from birth that there was a problem which wouldn't resolve itself, so I think they did the operation as soon as he was strong enough for surgery. I actually didn't know him then, as he is DH's nephew and I didn't get together with DH until his nephew was about 5. As long as I have known him, he's been totally healthy and I never would have known about his heart problem if I hadn't have been told about it. There may have been other issues with his heart too as well as the hole, I'm not sure. But it's all 100% fine now :)

My cousin actually had a hole in her heart when she was born too, and she has always been fine without surgery as it healed itself. 

It's always scary when our babies need treatment for something but it's amazing what medicine can do these days :) 

Yes she's doing well thanks! She has slept through a few more times which is amazing - she tends to either sleep from 10ish until 5 and then goes back to sleep for a bit, or she wakes at 3 and then again at around 8. She is starting to smile lots now which is lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Shaele

sorry this is late! very sorry to hear about Jamie Pompey =( I understand how scary it can be to hear. I'm going through it myself. everyone has been saying how fortunate we are to have modern medicine to be able to take care of what goes wrong and while that's true I know you are feeling scared. we just didn't want our babies to have to go through anything like this. but babies are resilient too and I'm confident both ours will be just fine. did you hear any more about whether or not he will have to have a surgery? I'm hoping for your whole family that it just takes care of itself. be strong my dear. also on a positive note amazing pumping out put! what is your secret?!?!?!?!?! 

rose I'm so jealous Alice is smiling! I haven't gotten one from zach yet but I wonder if that has anything to do with the fact he's blind in one eye? I dunno. but I am looking forward to a real smile soon. he still does the reflex ones only. 

bselck any news yet??

afm zach has his eye surgery Monday. we have to be at hospital at 6am and the place is nearly 2 hours away. that is going to be a rough day. have to get up so early. plus he can't have any food after 3:30am. he might have to stay over too but we won't know until that day so have to pack overnight stuff. I'm dreading it yet also just want to get it over with so we can begin the recovery process. stress city.


----------



## pompeyvix

rose. said:


> He didn't breathe like a healthy baby, and I think it affected his general health too as his heart wasn't as efficient as it should have been. He was very small when he had his operation - I am not sure how old he was at the time but they knew from birth that there was a problem which wouldn't resolve itself, so I think they did the operation as soon as he was strong enough for surgery. I actually didn't know him then, as he is DH's nephew and I didn't get together with DH until his nephew was about 5. As long as I have known him, he's been totally healthy and I never would have known about his heart problem if I hadn't have been told about it. There may have been other issues with his heart too as well as the hole, I'm not sure. But it's all 100% fine now :)
> 
> My cousin actually had a hole in her heart when she was born too, and she has always been fine without surgery as it healed itself.
> 
> It's always scary when our babies need treatment for something but it's amazing what medicine can do these days :)
> 
> Yes she's doing well thanks! She has slept through a few more times which is amazing - she tends to either sleep from 10ish until 5 and then goes back to sleep for a bit, or she wakes at 3 and then again at around 8. She is starting to smile lots now which is lovely :cloud9:

I am glad your nephew is OK now, that's very reassuring! Jamie tends to breathe vert fast and heavy during and after feeding. I cannot remember if that's normal or not? We've been told as long as his breathing isn't persistently fast, then not to worry. I am always watching him and keeping an eye on his breathing just in case!

I am glad Alice sleeps so well, that's such a nice long stretch every night! And yay for smiles :cloud9: Jamie has wind smiles and they are so cute, I can't wait for a real one!


----------



## pompeyvix

Shaele said:


> sorry this is late! very sorry to hear about Jamie Pompey =( I understand how scary it can be to hear. I'm going through it myself. everyone has been saying how fortunate we are to have modern medicine to be able to take care of what goes wrong and while that's true I know you are feeling scared. we just didn't want our babies to have to go through anything like this. but babies are resilient too and I'm confident both ours will be just fine. did you hear any more about whether or not he will have to have a surgery? I'm hoping for your whole family that it just takes care of itself. be strong my dear. also on a positive note amazing pumping out put! what is your secret?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> rose I'm so jealous Alice is smiling! I haven't gotten one from zach yet but I wonder if that has anything to do with the fact he's blind in one eye? I dunno. but I am looking forward to a real smile soon. he still does the reflex ones only.
> 
> bselck any news yet??
> 
> afm zach has his eye surgery Monday. we have to be at hospital at 6am and the place is nearly 2 hours away. that is going to be a rough day. have to get up so early. plus he can't have any food after 3:30am. he might have to stay over too but we won't know until that day so have to pack overnight stuff. I'm dreading it yet also just want to get it over with so we can begin the recovery process. stress city.

Thanks for your well wishes. It sure is worrying isn't it. I hope Monday goes well. In all honesty I think the hardest thing will be the no feeding from 3.30am! It sure is going to be an early start . Lets hope it's a success and you won't need to stay overnight :hugs:

I am now pumping upto 10oz per session!!! It's crazy!! I have so much excess milk right now. Something like 8 freezer bags and 10 feeds in the fridge. The same happened with Anabella but then suddenly my supply dropped and we combi fed from 3 months and she was purely on formula from 6 months. I hope to keep it going this time, but it is hard work. I pump 6 times over 24 hours (although today it's going to be 5 times as we've been out and I missed a pump session). I use two pumps, a haakaa which automatically draws the milk out without you having to do anything and a MAM manual pump. Apart from keeping up the frequency , I don't do anything special. I am just fortunate I produce a lot of milk I think!


----------



## rose.

Wow Pompey that's amazing pumping! Well done you, you're doing so well keeping up with it.

Shaele good luck for tomorrow :hugs: I too think the no feeds after 3.30am will be the hardest part - will be thinking of you and hoping that all goes well xxx


----------



## slammerkin

Good luck tomorrow Shaele. I'd also be stressing out big time about not being able to feed after 3:30. I hope it goes smoothly though and that the surgery is successful.

Pompey that's awesome pump output. I hope it keeps up for you. You might have to pump more often after 3 months, since supply becomes more demand-driven than hormone-driven then. But however long you can give him your milk is still an achievement.

Rose I can't wait for baby smiles. I also can't wait for proper head control. Jack gets fussy if I try to hold him one-handed and it's awkward to do anyway. Can't wait to be able to hold him more easily without worrying about his head.

I'm struggling a bit with evenings on my own. Had some dark thoughts last night about what a stupid idea it was to have another child, and that I'm just not up to this. :( Anger was really getting the best of me. Need to find ways to calm myself down. 

BSelck, we are anxious to hear any news!


----------



## rose.

Slammerkin we all have moments like that :hugs: this morning I woke up in a bad mood as Alice woke up a lot last night and then just after I got her back down at 6am, Alfie came in and started demanding breakfast. Then when I was having a shower he covered the dog (and himself - and half the house) in glitter and started saying he wanted to get the paints out - it was 7am!!! I just end up shouting when he's being like that and I hate it, but I just can't help it. He can be so frustrating, as much as I love him. Luckily he's at nursery this morning and then my mums going to pick him up and have him for a few hours this afternoon so I get a day to do jobs and some time with my girl. I often feel bad that I just have to leave her for a bit if I'm in the middle of sorting Alfie out or the dinner or housework etc. It's nice to have some time just cuddling watching tv :)


----------



## slammerkin

Omg I'd lose my shit with the glitter too. Hate glitter. I'm glad your mum is able to give you a break and you get a day with just Alice.


----------



## rose.

So do I!! I want to throw it in the bin but he would definitely notice and have a massive tantrum. Luckily mum doesn't mind messy crafts so is always happy for him to do them at her house :haha: I am up to my eyes in mud at the moment, that's bad enough let alone glitter too.

He's due to come home shortly, it's been a nice day - managed to get out for a nice walk with the dog and Alice. I am trying to tone up as we have a holiday in May and I am fed up of feeling like a big flump. I am trying to do my 10,000 steps a day on my Fitbit watch.


----------



## pompeyvix

OMG rose, I am laughing at your post because you just couldn't make it up could you :wacko: I know for you it was not fun at all and sounds very frustrating!! I am glad you have support and your mum could have him for a bit this afternoon so you can have a bit more chill time and 1:1 with Alice. 

slammer - sorry you're feeling so blue in the evenings. These early days are tough and we all have them. Hang in there, you're doing brilliantly and soon things will just click into place. I dread night times as just not getting any decent sleep at all. It's really hard and we have very little support around us.

Shaele - Hope everything went ok :hugs:

BSelck - we're getting impatient for news!!

AFM - Jamie just won't settle at night. He constantly makes these bloody loud grunting type noises ALL NIGHT LONG as well as wake more frequently for milk ( 4 times is about average, but has been 6) as well as nappy changes etc. It is so exhausting. During the day he sleeps very peacefully for hours at a time. I think he has wind and is uncomfortable, but all honestly, I can't really tell. Today worked out well as Anabella was in pre school 9-3 so when I got home I slept on and off next to Jamie in bed until gone 12pm! 

Tomorrow Anabella is home with me, so won't have that luxury although if needed I will give her the ipad and go back to sleep ( I know that's bad, but needs must). She is quite patient and accepts that Jamie needs tending too and she know's I can't play with her as much as I express my milk every few hours. She is pretty helpful with Jamie, perhaps too much sometimes, and has also started to get herself dressed and ready in the mornings. She has been capable of doing it for a long time, but for quick and easiness, I've always done it for her. She was super helpful this morning whilst I was trying to get her to pre school this morning, so for that I am greatful!

Wish me luck for tonight....


----------



## slammerkin

Oh man...fitbit. I should find mine again. I haven't used it since getting pregnant. I didn't hit 10k steps most days before then though. That's nice you have a holiday to look forward to!

Pompey same here with the night sleep. Jack was up nearly every hour last night. I'm awake for feeding and then can't sleep much between because of all the grunting. So exhausting. And of course he's having a long peaceful sleep on the couch at the moment...why can't they be peaceful at night?? I'm sure it will get better but tough right now.


----------



## rose.

Pompey I do see the funny side afterwards :haha: just not at the time. Today he had a huge tantrum as he wanted to make cakes. It's always when I'm right in the middle of something too, which stresses me out as then I can't get anything done!! Usually Alice starts crying or something at the same time to make things even more stressful.

Alice makes funny pig/snuffle noises a lot at night as she often gets a blocked nose. I think she must have very narrow nostrils. Luckily she does sleep for stretches especially in the last week or two. I think waking more often may be a boy thing? Alfie was awful for 6 weeks or so, and still woke every 2-3 hours until 11 months. However once we got to that age he literally stopped waking one night and with a few exceptions, he's been a good sleeper since. What were your daughters like as babies? Sorry you're struggling :hugs: it will get better soon!

BSelck I am hoping to hear news from you soon :)


----------



## slammerkin

Ava was not bad as a newborn. Every two hours at first and then she started having a 4-6 hour stretch at the start of the night and then going every two. But around 3.5 months it all went down the crapper. She stated waking at least hourly and continued until almost a year old. I would have killed for even two hour intervals. Things only got truly better when I nightweaned at 17 months. Hoping Jack's not quite that bad in the long run.


----------



## pompeyvix

I think our children sometimes have a sixth sense of when to ask for something at the most inconvenient times!!

Anabella was a worse sleeper than Jamie, so for that I am greatful! She didn't sleep through the night until 11 months and would struggle to sleep anywhere apart from on us. Jamie seems more placid and sleeps anywhere we put him *as it stands now* and has gone for long stretches without waking, just not consistently. Even now Anabella needs one of us to stay with her whilst she falls asleep and still bed shares with me now at almost 4 and a half years old!

Jamie was much less grunty last night and didn't keep me awake as much. I did end up sleeping with him in the nook of my arm twice last night, but don't even remember placing him there, I must of done it in such a tired haze. When Anabella woke this morning at 7.50am I felt OK and didn't need to go back to sleep. I hope tonight goes as well :)


----------



## slammerkin

Glad last night was better pompey. The start of the night was a little better here, but he got more grungy as the night wore on, so not really much improvement.


----------



## Shaele

hey all! I'm sorry of hear some of you are having babies who won't give you a break at night =/ I hope that ends soon because no sleep just sucks for everyone. I just got done with some busy days running on 5 hours combined and it was terrible. zach is a good sleeper but we needed to be up early and they were stressful days. I was so tired I just ended up breaking down Tuesday over all the eye drops zach needs and how hard it is trying to administer them. Guess I should elaborate....so as you all know he had his surgery on Monday. that went really well. Doc said he's healing fine. we had his check up the following day and now he has 3 different eye drops...one every 2 hours, one 4 times a day and one twice a day. then an eye ointment right before bed. and yes it's as hard to give him as you think it is. mommy is stressed every time it happens. he screams and squirms and it just all sucks. I'm hoping he gets used to it and calms down. one nice thing though is that since I'm waking him every 2 hours during the day and he's crying every time is that he tires himself out and actually slept from 11 to 7 last night. lol! so I guess yall need to get some eye drops and....hahaha jk jk. anyway he still has this eye plastic shield to wear for an unknown amount of time for now so he doesn't accidentally scratch or hit his eye. we know how sporadic those baby arms can be. but at least he's doing well. we are in middle of snow storm so doing nothing today cept watching tv and hanging with the babes. tomorrow we are back to Philadelphia for another eye check up. can't wait to never have to drive there again lol already had my fill. still need to try an authentic cheese steak tho...

hope you all are doing well and like I said also getting more sleep. I feel for you. it's not easy. oh I also know those grunting noises you speak of....zach does it too. must be a baby thing. ttys!


----------



## Shaele

here is a pic of him now. gauze are off and right eye is open but under his shield.
 



Attached Files:







20170208_164844_resized.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## slammerkin

Aww poor babe! I'm glad the surgery went well though. I'm sure I would lose my mind administering those drops! We moms just have to tough it out and get it done though. Sending fast healing vibes!


----------



## rose.

Aww poor baby, he's gorgeous though :) glad the surgery went well! I can imagine how tough it must be to try and get the drops in to his eye. Babies are so wriggly! When I'm trying to clear Alice's nose she goes mad and thrashes around and screams. It's so hard to keep them still.

Alice had her 7 week health visitor check today and now weighs 12lb2. No wonder her 0-3s are getting a bit short and tight!! I love getting her weighed, it's nice to see how well she's doing on my milk. I remember loving it with Alfie although I was always worried he wouldn't have gained enough as he didn't feed well at first.

The night before last we had a terrible night - not because of Alice but because of Alfie! He randomly woke at 12.15 and was in and out of our bed until 3. I wouldn't have minded if he just got in and went to sleep but he was wide awake; wriggling and saying he wanted to go down and have breakfast!!!! I went crazy in the end, it was like torture - every time I drifted off he'd come back in and start whining and climbing over me. I was sooo tired yesterday but luckily they slept well last night and I got a good nights sleep.


----------



## pompeyvix

I am glad the surgery went well shaele. Bless him with his little patch :hugs: I can imagine administering the drops are a complete pain, especially having to do it so often.

Oh dear, sorry about your tough night rose. It sounds like Alfie was in one of those moods and it is so hard to keep calm and patient in the middle of the night that's for sure! I am glad you got a better night last night.


----------



## BSelck24

Ladies... He is here!! Brody James arrived on Super Bowl Sunday, February 5th at 410pm just before kick off! Lol he made it to 39 + 5 and weighed 8lbs 4oz!! I am so beyond blessed he made it nearly to his due date!

I had been having contractions for literally 6 days before I finally decided they were getting too painful to sleep (not ever closer than 6-7 minutes apart) but started feeling them in my back which was different. So we went in around 2am Sunday morning and sure enough in had dilated to 4cm from the 1-2cm I was the previous Tuesday.

So i was admitted and they broke my waters around 630am. I began pitocin around 8am and got my epidural shortly there after. Getting to 6-7cm seemed to take the longest, but once I hit 7cm I made it to 10cm in like an hour and a half!

My mom and husband were in the room with me and great supporters! Babies heartbeat dropped one time when I rolled onto my right side, so I was told to stay laying on my left. This caused all of my epidural medicine to pool on my left side, and all the feeling came back in my right! They gave me a second dose and while I was so relieved, it was almost too much and I was sooooo numb!!

But I was able to push and after just over an hour of pushing and a slight tear, Brody was here! Pooped on himself on the way out lol but still loved having him put straight onto my chest! He was crying, I was crying, even my DH teared up! We're home now and thank God my parents have been in town to help with my 2 year old and getting my step daughters off to school!

Breast feeding is going well so far! He is down to 7lns 13oz but they said that is normal and should be gaining soon now that my milk let down yesterday!

I'm going to try and post some pics but it usually just lets me post one at a time so bare with me!

I have caught up reading the posts but will respond to everything tomorrow! Talk to you all soon!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BSelck24

...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BSelck24

...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BSelck24

Ok let me try this again...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BSelck24

First outfit :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BSelck24

Family photo...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## slammerkin

Huge congrats BSelck! So wonderful you made it to full term and he was a big healthy baby! And great to hear BF is going well! He's beautiful. :)

I has a similar thing with my epidural. I was more comfortable laying on my right side, so that side started to go more numb. I switched to my left and it balanced out a bit but not completely. My right leg was numb way past when my left regained feeling!


----------



## Shaele

congratulations bselck! i knew you must have had him after the last post for a while was you saying you think you were having contractions. im so glad you made it to term and now have another beautiful baby boy! how is ds (Zack right?) taking to his new bro? very excited for you all!


----------



## rose.

Aww congratulations BSelck!! Lovely photos :) so glad he came on time and that breastfeeding is going well.


----------



## pompeyvix

Congratulations BSelck! I am glad everything is going well. Brody is gorgeous!


----------



## hunni12

Congrats B!! 

How is everyone?


----------



## rose.

We are good thanks Hunni :) how are you guys?


----------



## Velathria

Hey guys dont know if you girls are still on but just found out that I'm pregnant again :) 

Hope this time it's sticks and I get my rainbow baby ^^ but I have a good feeling about this. Just wanted to let you ladies know :)


----------



## slammerkin

Yay velathria! So happy for you and I hope this is your rainbow!


----------



## slammerkin

Update from me... My mom has a baby scale and brought it over yesterday... Jack is 11 lbs 8 oz! Up three lbs from birth weight in less than four weeks. Proud of my chunker. I guess that's what you get for eating every 90 minutes around the clock. Would really love it if he would give me a break at night. Sleeping in 1 hour increments is getting old real fast, plus all his grunting.


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Velathria I'm so happy for you! Was thinking about you a couple of days ago and wondering how you're getting on. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :)

Slammerkin that's great, what a lad! Hope you get a longer stretch at night soon :hugs:


----------



## Velathria

Thanks Slammerkin and rose :) yeah I had kind of given up on ttc. We were just ntnp and ofc I get pregnant then xD 

I have a good feeling about this time but still cant wait for the first scan. 
I'll keep you girls updated :) 

@slammerkin: sounds like with my son. And he is good and healthy. Hope he keeps eating good :)


----------



## pompeyvix

What great news, Vel. I hope this one is a sticky bean for you :hugs:

OMG slammer, Jack's weight gain is insane!! What a hungry boy, no wonder he is keeping you up day and night! Jamie was weighed Friday and he was 9lb 7oz which I thought was good going!


----------



## hunni12

Congrats vel! 

Y'all I need my ass whooped. I have been staring at this nuvaring all day debating if I want to use it or not. Not to mention I went to google. So now I am truly scared of getting "dried out" and if I go off it my cycles will be irregular. But I was also told I could be getting these 2 cycles at the beginning and end of the month because I just have a short cycle &#55357;&#56849;&#55357;&#56850;
#STORYOFMYLIFE&#55357;&#56903;


----------



## Velathria

Thanks everyone.. it's rough though. My dh is super worried.... he is pretty much denying the fact that I am pregnant. Everytime I bring it up he locks down and pulls away... he has been so sad since we found out... he barely looks at me... I wish I could do something to make him feel better.... and I am worried too. Even though I feel like it's going better then last time but there is always the worry there that it might happen again. It sucks how a loss can suck the happiness out of such an amazing occasion... :(


----------



## rose.

Oh Vel sorry to hear about your worries. Just try to remember (as hard as it is) that it is more likely that things will be ok than not. Is your DH like this because he's worried about losing the baby or is it something else? Maybe discussing your worries together would help. I really struggled with my DH during my pregnancy, not for the same reason, but if I could have had a proper talk with him maybe it would have helped. He's difficult to get through to though as he hates serious talks. Hang in there for the next few weeks until you scan and then I am sure things will be better :)

Alice had her first jabs today. She was so upset and then I had to get calpol in to her afterwards which she found almost as upsetting as the jabs themselves :( she's asleep on my lap now so hopefully she will be ok when she wakes up. It's horrible seeing them so in pain and I have to do it again in another 4 weeks! We are having very strong winds here today and I went to the cash point on the way home from the Drs and as I pulled the cash out it blew out of my hand, I had to scrabble around trying to get it. Luckily a man stopped and helped me so I didn't lose any, but when I got back in the car Alice was screaming :( I was all shaky and got home and then alfie was helping himself to a bag of chocolate eggs and I had a note through the door to say that a planning enforcement officer has been round as somebody has complained about the shed we built at the bottom of the garden, which we didn't think needed planning :( so now I'm worried about that and what that's going to mean. I tried to call them but the officer was out so I am in limbo now! Ahh stress I could do without.


----------



## pompeyvix

I am sorry you're feeling anxious vel and that your husband is not really acknowledging the pregnancy. I can understand but I am sure everything will be OK. Hurry up 12 weeks!

Oh rose, what a nightmare day!! I hope the shed is nothing to worry about, I wouldn't have thought that would need planning permission?! Sorry Alice was so upset with the jabs, poor baby :hugs:

Jamie is a month old today which is just crazy!! 

His neck is getting stronger and when I hold him on my shoulder, he can move his head around to look rather than be all floppy. I would say he is a good sleeper as apart from waking to feed often, he can self settle (most of the time), he sleeps for long periods without waking and can take himself back to sleep when he wakes. He will sleep pretty much anywhere but much prefers to be close so we are bedsharing even though the cot is side carred to the bed. He is low maintenance, chilled and easy going. He only ever cries for milk or if he has wind. I am pretty sure he is starting to smile, but it's just not often. 

I am SO PROUD of myself for feeding him just breastmilk and breastmilk alone since he has been born. 98% of the time he is drinking from a bottle, but I latch him occasionally. I am expressing 6 times in 24 hours and currently have an over supply which means I have around 50 frozen bags in the freezer and we're running out of room. I have NO IDEA how long I am going to keep this up for, but I am certainly going to try for as long as possible. It's quite easy now as he is a sleepy newborn still and so expressing doesn't really take any time away from him, but as he gets bigger and more interactive it's not going to be as easy. Perhaps I'll manage to feed him more from the source? I just find I am not very graceful at breastfeeding.... I am so cack handed and where I have big boobs, I justr cannot do it discreetly. I am happy to do it at home, but not happy to try outside the home. I can only feed him in one position (rugby) and need a hge cushion to get him latched on. At the moment it's working , so I won't worry!


----------



## rose.

That's brilliant Pompey! You're doing great what a brilliant freezer stash you have. I used to only be able to feed Alfie in the rugby hold and found it difficult when out. I did find that once he got a bit older and more chunky, other positions were a bit easier. I still always preferred rugby though.


----------



## hunni12

So tell me why as soon I put the nuvaring in my opks went from no line to this and I'm now getting ewcm
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170224-104123.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rose.

What's a nuvaring?


----------



## Velathria

Thanks girls ^^ I did have a talk with my dh. And it's all just the fear of losing this one again. The last time it hurt him very much and he is worried this time around he won't be able to get past it that easily. But he is getting much better each day everything is fine. And in one week I'll be 6 weeks and that was the time last time it happened so I think that'll make it a bit better after we get passed that point. 

I'm glad everything is going well with your baby's :)

Hunni:don't know much about the nuvaring.. I just know my mom took it and it made her really sick.. hopefully you'll get the hang of it soon ^^


----------



## rose.

How are you all? :)

I got a message from the passport office yesterday to say that Alices passport is on its way. I'm so excited to take her on her first holiday :D we booked some tours/excursions yesterday too, we are going on a tour of Niagara Falls and a sea plane above Georgian bay. We have also bought tickets to the main attractions in Toronto including the zoo aquarium etc so hopefully the kids love it! 

I can't believe it's only about 8 weeks until we go. Super exciting. It's crazy how quickly time is going.

Alice is still doing well at night, she's been quite fussy during the day the past few days so I think she might be having a growth spurt. Her 0-3s suddenly feel too short so I've just moved her up a size in most items. Most of her 3-6 sleepsuits look huge but the 0-3s are bending her legs so I can't do much about it :haha:


----------



## hunni12

I forgot to update... A'mouri has had rsv for the past week. She is coughing up and each time she eats it is hard for her to keep it down because she is coughing up so much. I can honestly say in the last week I haven't not gotten any sleep but just happy her fever has broken. 

Nonetheless she is trying to crawl and hold her bottle on her own as well.


----------



## rose.

Poor A'mouri! It's so hard to see them ill :( hope she gets better soon


----------



## BSelck24

Poor A'mouri!! That is so horrible!

So glad Alice is doing well Rose! Also so nice your passports automatically get shipped to you! (Or did you go through the process of applying for one already?) I need to get all of my kids their passports soon because my family goes to Mexico every year!

Baby Brody is doing great just nursing all the time and I'm just feeling like he's not getting enough from me! But we will see at his next appt if I need to supplement or not!

Hope everyone else is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rose.

We had to apply for it - it's very easy though, simply get photos taken, fill in the form, get someone to counter sign it and send it off :) it only took about 10 days to arrive, I can't believe it was so quick. 

Brody looks really healthy :) both mine fed a lot to begin with, especially my son - days would go by and I achieved nothing but feed him all day and watch tv! :haha: I am sure he is getting enough.


----------



## slammerkin

Sorry I haven't replied in a while! 

Velathria - I hope you are still doing well and get to have a scan soon to set you and DH's minds at ease.

Hunni - so so sorry to hear about A'mouri being sick! That's scary and I hope she is all better soon.

Rose - exciting to have a trip planned! We need to get Jack's Irish and American passports asap, and renew DD's Irish one. We're hoping to visit in the summer.

BSelck - you are probably in the middle of a growth spurt for Brody. How often does he nurse? Definitely normal to have those fears that you're not making enough, but usually things are fine. Jack eats all the damn time. Rarely goes two hours. Usually every 90 minutes, sometimes every hour - but I'm also of the mindset that "when in doubt, whip it out" so I probably feed him before he's really hungry sometimes just because he's fussing and that's my go-to resolution. But he's definitely getting enough. 13 lbs now when I weigh him and myself together.

I am not losing any freaking weight! I haven't lost since a week PP. No pants fit. Probably going to have to buy all new work pants before I go back.


----------



## Velathria

Hey shaele ^^ everything is going good this time. And omg morning sickness has started now... I feel like crap.... :sick: but it's all a good sign ^^ although my sister is here for a visit and it's not easy hanging out when I feel like I just puke and curl up in bed.. 
My son is telling everyone that we're having a baby which makes it hard to keep it a secret xD

Our scan is coming up soon too. I can't wait but also a bit scared... hope everything is OK. I'll keep you posted. ^^


----------



## rose.

Slammerkin, I also feed Alice like you feed Jack - whenever she fusses or we get the opportunity to be honest! Usually that's every hour or so when we are home. If we are out and she's asleep sometimes she goes a couple of hours. Never more than 2-3 during the day. When we are doing nothing (sometimes we get snuggle mornings if DS is at nursery and I have kept up with the housework) she might just keep feeding and snuggling all morning!
I think I was back to my pre pregnancy weight quite quickly but I just feel really flubbery and like I might have put some weight on!!!! I was quite over my ideal weight when I got pregnant as I'd put on some weight while TTC, so I don't feel confident in my body at all. I tried to do lots of exercise but it just made me weigh more!!! Now I've given up, I know I shouldn't, but it's hard fitting it in especially when the scales are saying its doing nothing. I really wanted to feel good in my swimming costume but that's never going to happen. Maybe I'll buy myself a cover up instead.

Ahh Velathria sounds like your son is excited :) that's great! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## slammerkin

I'm sure I'll be "flubbery" too once I do lose the weight! My belly will never be the same. It wasn't bad after DD, but I got a ton of stretch marks this time.


----------



## Velathria

Sorry slammerkin: didn't realize that it was you that asked XD 
well i am now 7 weeks today but woke up this morning with brown mucus staining the TP... totally freaked out and called the doc. but she said to wait it out till tomorrow and see if it changes or gets worse. But then went to the bathroom a few more times and it just went away..

I kinda overdid it yesterday.. went to the pool, did a long walk and went to the playground. Doc put me on bedrest for the next few days and told me to take it easy. And then hopefully everything will be fine next week for the scan. 

Praying to god that everything goes well. And that it was just old blood.


----------



## slammerkin

Hope everything is OK velathria! I think brown is OK... Take it easy!


----------



## rose.

Hope everything is ok. Definitely take it easy, although I'm sure as its just light brown it will be fine :)


----------



## Velathria

thanks girls ^^ going to the doc tomorrow to get checked out.. Spotting has stopped. Still scary though.... I'm getting a few cramps here and there today but they are the same ones i've been getting since I found out i was pregnant. Just dull little cramps that don't last long. 

I'll let you know how it goes. 
I think my biggest fear is that they do an Ultrasound and tell me that there is no heartbeat... It be so unfair to have another one not work out... :(


----------



## pompeyvix

Try not to worry yourself too much, the chances are everything is just fine :hugs: I know it is easier said than done. I was a wreck the first 12 weeks, I convinced myself I had a MMC and was in a bit of a state but of course everything turned out fine :)


----------



## Velathria

Thanks pompey and you were right. Everything was fine. Went in for ultrasound and baby is doing great. 

But found it I have a bicornuate uterus and that the bleeding was coming from the other uterus (the empty one). So now I am a really high risk pregnancy. 

Apparently I have a higher risk of having a miscarriage or delivering early. So going to get lots of scans. 
Have another one next week. 

But still I am just relieved right now to see that everything is fine. And because I had my son full term they said there is a really good chance that this baby will be full term without complications. So hopefully she is right. Depends though which uterus my son was in. 
Explains the more stronger cramps I'm feeling on my right side. Baby is in the right side. ^^


----------



## slammerkin

Wow, that's interesting velathria. Strange they didn't spot that with your son. Glad to hear everything looks good though, and fingers crossed for a healthy full term baby!


----------



## Velathria

Thanks slammer. Was so great to get to see the baby so early. Takes away the worry a bit. And then next Tuesday we have another scan so can't wait to see it sgain. ^^


----------



## rose.

I'm so glad all is ok! That's amazing that you could have another uterus and it not have been picked up when you had your son. It's good that they're keeping a closer eye on you just in case :) im sure all will be fine! I thought I was losing Alice before my pregnancy had even really begun, but here we are now - she's almost 3 months old already.


----------



## Velathria

i have a good feeling especially with feeling nauseous and tired and Boobs are still sore and swollen... So all symptoms are still there. They did warn me that the spotting could still keep going for another few days so can't wait for my next scan next tuesday to make sure everything is still ok. Wish i could check everyday :D


----------



## BSelck24

Glad everything is going well Velathria!! 

I've prob got another 10lbs to lose to get to my pre pregnancy weight but my stomach definitely feels flubbier lol and I think the last bit of weight I have to lose is in my hips, butt and lower stomach.


----------



## Velathria

thanks bselck ^^ i'm glad everything is good with your little boy. And cute pic :) 

can't wait to find out what it is and then have the little bean in my arms :) our son is so excited. he is already cuddling my stomach the whole time and giving the baby kisses XD


----------



## slammerkin

That's too cute velathria!

Bselck I still have 20 lbs to lose and I'm frustrated. Not making any progress.


----------



## rose.

I feel like I'm getting bigger if anything! I really need to get back on the exercise. I'm pretty sure Alice has been teething the last week or two so it's not been as easy to get out.


----------



## slammerkin

I really have no excuse for not at least walking on the treadmill or something since I have plenty of time where DH is home and DD is at daycare so he could easily hold Jack while I walk. But I end up parking myself on the couch holding Jack and watching TV!


----------



## rose.

I am trying to enjoy the cuddles and not feel bad for the times when I could be doing something - either exercise or housework! They're only little for a short while, I can sort myself out in a couple of years once they don't need me so much :haha:

Alice had her second jabs today, hope she doesn't get as grumpy as last time. It was horrible seeing her so uncomfortable and upset. So far so good but I think it was a couple of hours last time before she woke up from a nap and started screaming.

In the next week or two we are going to have to knock the back wall out of our house to progress the extension, I am dreading the mess!! Luckily upstairs should be mostly unaffected but it means we won't have a kitchen for at least a week or two, yikes.


----------



## Velathria

hey girls had the biggest scare.. Woke up on Saturday and a big gush of blood just came out of me and then a little clot. Was sure i had lost the baby... 

Went to the Maternity Hospital the next day and thankfully baby was there with heartbeat, nice and strong.. But i had a clot in my left uterus which is about the size of the baby.. Doctor said that shouldn't be a danger to the baby but they can't promise it 100% but she said she doesn't think there is anything to worry about. Bleeding has stopped and am just spotting brown now. But just a little. 

Clot might pass later on but for now everything is fine. Going to see the doctor in another 2 weeks for another ultrasound. 

But baby has grown nicely in a week. It's actually further then we though. :) so all is good. He even bounced a little on the U/s... I totally broke down crying.. i was so relieved. This pregnancy is so emotionally stressful for me.. 

Can't wait until the first trimester is done....


----------



## slammerkin

Yes, rose, its OK to just enjoy baby and let things slide...this is a special time! I hope Alive fared better after her shots this time. How are you going to manage without a kitchen? I'm sure it will be worth it in the end!

Velathria - what a scare! So sorry you had to go through that, but glad baby is still in there and doing well!

We are touring a preschool for DD tomorrow. Her current daycare is a small in-home setting and has been great for her, but after June she will be the only big kid with a bunch of babies so I think it might be time to move her to a bugger setting with more kids her age. Nervous at the thought though because she's such a shy thing!


----------



## rose.

Velathria so sorry you had such a scare! I'm glad everything is ok :hugs: one of my friends is pregnant with twins at the moment and has had lots of scary episodes of bleeding etc. Luckily her babies are doing ok too and she's about 26 weeks now! I think some ladies are just more prone to bleeding than others. Sorry it has to be you who has to go through the worry! Not long until you're in second Tri :)

Slammerkin I have no idea at the moment. We have a caravan so I can cook on the little stove in there if necessary, or maybe if the weather improves we can have bbqs! Failing that it will have to be visits to various family members for meals. I'm very glad I'm breastfeeding so at least I don't have to worry about sterilising etc.

Good luck for the preschool visit! I am sure your daughter will love a new challenge. Alfie is still at his day nursery at the moment, 3 mornings a week - he's been there since 18 months and I'll be really sad in July when he leaves. Then it's off to proper school in September. I can't believe it :'(


----------



## Velathria

Thanks girls ^^ spotting is still going on but just brown. Besides that I feel still pregnant. I am starting to feel a bit more secure in this pregnancy. Can't wait to be in the second tri. I am totally showing already. Needed to get maternity pants because my normal pants don't fit anymore XD. I also can't wait to be off this bedrest. We are having such beautiful weather and can't even go for a walk with the family.


----------



## rose.

That's great :) how many weeks are you now?


----------



## slammerkin

Rose - my DD won't start proper school until she's nearly six because of the cutoff dates here. So we're looking at two years of preschool now and then onto kindergarten right before she turns six.

Velathria - glad you are feeling more secure in this pregnancy. I show super early too - jealous of those who can wear their regular clothes for much longer!

AFM - DH got his vasectomy yesterday. Sore and waddling around like I was after giving birth!


----------



## rose.

It is weird how they go to school at 4 here. I just can't imagine him being able to look after himself well enough to be at school 5 days a week, 6 hours a day!! although the first year is quite different to the rest of the school, it's quite a lot like preschool but gets more structured as the year goes on. 

Ah your poor DH! Mine would certainly make a fuss. I did suggest it to him seeing as he's the one that didn't even want 2 kids, let alone any more but he said no, so it's up to him!! I don't want to go back on the pill at the moment as Id prefer to wait until my body gets itself back to normal - I haven't even had a period yet, I think it was about 9 months after Alfie was born last time. So he will just have to be careful!


----------



## slammerkin

I told him many years ago that he'd be the one to get snipped! Lol. I've done enough for the reproduction and contraception. Though we're agreed that two is the right number for us, I'm the more adamant about it...I never want to be pregnant or give birth again. He'd probably get on board with a surprise third, but I wouldn't be able!


----------



## Velathria

Hi girls.. I am now 10 weeks and round ligament pain has started already. Have such a hard time to sleep at night. Have my next scan tomorrow. 

I am starting to feel a bit more secure about this pregnancy. It's like I'm finally accepting that this baby is here to stay. 
So actually looked at a few buggys the other day. :) 

Slammer-yeah I had to buy maternity pants already. Can't fit in anything anymore xD my MIL said that I'll probably be huge. And I'm like thanks -.- that's nice. Lol


----------



## slammerkin

Lol, love the thing people say velathria. I certainly WAS huge by the end with both of mine though. So happy to have the belly gone! Glad you are feeling more secure. <3


----------



## rose.

Good luck for the scan tomorrow Vel! I once had the post office lady say 'omg how long have you got left?! You're huge! You're going to be massive by the time baby arrives.' It's so rude how people think they can say whatever they want when you're pregnant.

I'm not sure if you remember a while ago I talked about My friend who had fertility problems, who is now expecting twins. She has just gone on mat leave and it's her baby shower this weekend so I've been organising that :) I hope it all goes well! She's been schedule for a C section at 34 weeks due to some growth issues with the twins. I so hope the rest of her pregnancy goes as smoothly as it can, she's had a nightmare so far full of scares and she waited so long for these babies. Sometimes life is so unfair.


----------



## Velathria

Hey girls ^^ everything is still looking good. Saw baby moving like crazy on the ultrasound. It was so cute. Made me tear up. Almost out of the 1st trimester. ^^ 

Yeah I hate what people say when your pregnant.it's like it's OK to call you fat. -.- I literally thought I was getting fat yesterday. Never felt like that with my son. Noone ever said that to me. I was so proud of my bump until now. Now I just felt like a fat whale. :(


----------



## slammerkin

Yay, glad you saw the baby again! Enjoy your baby belly as best you can. It is hard though.

Rose - I hope everything goes smoothly for the rest of your friend's pregnancy! Infertility and then twins, with complications...sounds like a hard road!

AFM - I go back to work in a week! Feeling OK about it mostly but just worried about getting Jack onto a bottle before then...he's only tried it once a few weeks ago and didn't really catch on to it. He'll be home with DH. DH is not looking forward to it...he was innocent before DD...now he knows how hard it can be with giving bottles and getting babies to sleep, since he went through it all with her.


----------



## Velathria

hey girls just tried my fetal doppler and after looking for 5 min, i finally heard it :happydance: 

It was strong at 169-172!! :) hopefully that whole thing with it being a girl because hb over 140 is right hahahaha...

lost it thought after 2 min or so. Must've moved the little bugger :D


----------



## slammerkin

That's awesome vel! I never had my own Doppler but I bet that gives you peace of mind. :)


----------



## rose.

That's great Vel :) now you can have a quick listen whenever you need reassurance. 

Slammerkin good luck back at work! I am dreading going back already and it won't be until September. I'm enjoying my mat leave so much more this time around. I did enjoy it last time, but this time I just love it (most of the time - unless DS is being naughty!!)

We are knocking through to the extension tomorrow so we have no doors or windows in the kitchen. It's completely open to the outside and will be for at least another 2 weeks as the doors aren't being fitted until then. We have a temporary door to the rest of the house but every time I need a drink I have to go in to the freezing kitchen!! The nightmare begins... It's exciting seeing the size of the room we are going to have though :) DS is finding it all very exciting!


----------



## pompeyvix

Oh goodness, I've not posted in here in forever!!

rose - I'm enjoying maternity leave much more this time round as well. I struggled at first when Anabella was a newborn, but this time Ive loved almost every minute. We are always out and about doing stuff and it's nice having Anabella for company. I am going to miss her when she starts school in September, but I guess Jamie will be 8 months then and much more interactive. Woo hoo, exciting about the extension. When will it be completed?

Vel - so glad everything is going well with your pregnancy and you found the heartbeat on the doppler. Are you going to find out gender?

slammer - I hope Jack will get more settled with your DH soon! How was your daughter at first?

AFM - I am really enjoying Jamie and just love and adore him so much. I have enjoyed the newborn phase this time round, where as I didn't with Anabella. He is now coming up to 3 months and these days will be behind us. On one hand I am excited for him to start being more interactive and showing interest in toys and stuff but then it is bittersweet as we are not having any more and will never experience it again :( 
He is still waking 2 times a night for milk and can't really go more than 3 hours without. He has a bigger stretch at the beginning of the night but typically I can't make the most of it as I am still awake!


----------



## Velathria

hey girls... was in the hospital the last 2 days because i started bleeding but baby is fine (thank god) and its still active but now i'm back on strict pelvic and normal bedrest. feel like i'll be confined to this bed for the whole pregnancy.. :( 

And just a day after just hearing the hb... It was such a fright... Thought i was having another MC...

they did classify it as a threatened miscarriage and told me that we'll have to see how the pregnancy progresses now. Praying that everything stays fine. And that i'll be able to at least enjoy this pregnancy some after the 1st tri. is done. 

Too scared to try the doppler again just in case something happens again... :(


----------



## slammerkin

Velathria, this baby is determined to put you through the wringer emotionally! How are you now? Everything still ok?


----------



## Velathria

i know right? its like since we found out that i have that bicornuate uterus i'm having all the things that people write about.. hope it atleast stays all the way to the end and i can have this little bean naturally. :) 

at least they said because i had my son naturally that its a good chance that i will this time again. :)

bored but good. just the usual pregnancy uncomfortableness.. XD being on bedrest sucks. I feel so bad for my dh he has to do everything. 

With all this he sees though what i have to do all the time with our son and everything XD


----------



## slammerkin

Oh my goodness, bed rest must suck! Is it temporary for now, or will you be on it for the rest of the pregnancy? That would be such a huge stress on your DH! But glad the little bean is sticking around!

AFM - I am back to work this week. DH and Jack are doing good so far at home together while DD continues to go to daycare. Jack still sleeps like crap. Oh well.


----------



## Velathria

well it's just temporary to see if the clot will go away and everything keeps looking good. It just scared the doctors and us that there was so much bleeding and clots coming out. And that my cervix was slightly open. 

But it looks like the clot is shrinking, so thank god for that :)


----------



## slammerkin

I hope everything calms down and you can get off bed rest!


----------



## hunni12

Just popping in! 

Nice to see things progressing vel! 

How is everyone? Seems like these babies have gotten us so busy


----------



## hunni12

I just get a sense of sadness coming to this group and BNB. We were such a chatty group but life has gotten the best of all, and I used to be close with a lot of ladies here but it's the same with them. After being here for 5 years you get close to people and it's just sad.


----------



## rose.

We are good thanks. Good to hear from you hunni! We are going on holiday on Monday, can't wait. We are off to Canada for 2 and a half weeks, toronto and Ontario. We will be on the road a lot travelling to different places, including Niagara and then up to Huntsville with a few stops on the way. I am so looking forward to getting away from every day life and spending time just the 4 of us. Our extension is coming on well but we have now run out of money so it's going to be a long term project. I am ok with that as I knew it probably would be, but it will be nice not to have to think about it for a few weeks.

Alice is 4 months old now and growing fast. She is not very good at sleeping anymore and wakes up a few times a night. I let her sleep in our bed most of the time as its the easiest way to get sleep! She sleeps very well in our bed and loves to snuggle up close, I feed her when I'm still half asleep so I don't even really notice her waking too much. We have started letting her try bits of food, so far she has tried banana, broccoli, cauliflower, puréed pear and some baby crackers. Oh and she had a munch on a strip of steak recently when we went out for dinner :haha: I am not officially starting proper weaning until we get back from holiday as she isn't 6 months yet and I don't want to have to worry about a routine on holiday, but she is so ready for it - always trying to grab our food and having a tantrum if we don't share ours, so I think when we get back we will start properly. I'll probably go for the more relaxed approach and let her try bits of finger foods from our plates. She's done well with the fruit and veg she had munched on so far

Slammerkin hope your return to work went ok?

And Velathria hope everything is still ok with you? any news on when you might be able to get up and about again?


----------



## Velathria

hey girls ^^ i'm glad you are all enjoying time with your little ones. :) can't wait to have that. 

Hunni- i get what you mean. It's just very stressful after. it is sad but at the same time you still have that connection with everyone when you come on :) we didn't forget you :)
And i am so happy to be able to talk to you all still about everything even though we are all in different situations now. Usually that's when it fades away.
So thanks for still listening to little old me :hugs:

ATM- I am still waiting for my next checkup which is this friday. So i'll find out how everything looks. Maybe by then the clot will have gone away and i could finally at least move around and do stuff. 

Feel so useless. But on a brighter note, i am clearly now hearing the hb of my little one and i actually felt it the other day. It bulged itself out but i can see on the ultrasounds that it's a lively one. ^^ It's always bouncing around and kicking. No surprise i can feel it already ^^ 

Am going crazy looking at baby stuff online :rofl: dh might take my internet privileges away from me :D 

But besides all that everything is going pretty well lately ^^ hope it stays like that :)


----------



## slammerkin

Hi all, I'm doing fairly well. Back to work is fine. Pumping is going well. I came home with 20 oz today! 

Jack sleeps like crap! Not even sure how many times he wakes, but won't go more than two hours, and wakes more and more as it gets on toward morning. Really quite devastated at the idea of another horrendous sleeper like DD was. :(

Rose hope you have an awesome holiday. We are going to Ireland for 10 days in June.

Vel glad you're hearing and feeling the baby!

Hunni, hope everything is good with A'mouri! 

Haven't heard from shaele in ages! Hope little Zack is doing well.


----------



## rose.

Hi all! Sorry it's been a while, we just got back from holiday. We had a great time :) I bought an ergo 360 before we went, so we didn't take the buggy. It was so much easier carrying Alice around, I am so glad I bought the ergo. Alice has also regressed with sleeping, she now won't settle in her cot and because I just want an easy life, I have let her sleep with us for the last 3 weeks. DH is looking forward to having the bed back but to be honest I'm quite enjoying the snuggles :haha: plus when she's in with us she tends to sleep for longer, and feeding her in the night is really easy. In fact I'm not even sure how many times she wakes now as I Hardly wake up when I latch her on.

We are going to start weaning. I let her have a few tastes before holiday but didn't want to start properly, as I didn't want the hassle while away. The cheeky monkey has started trying to grab our food and gets quite cross when we are eating and she doesn't have any :haha: so I think she's ready.

Hope you're all well. Velathria only a couple of weeks and you're half way through :) it's crazy how quickly things change - it seems a lifetime ago that I was pregnant now.


----------



## Velathria

hey girls ^^ everything is doing great with baby :) haven't found out what it is yet but getting good care :) 

also finally bleeding stopped and looks like i'll be ok from here on.. Cervix seems to be a perfect length so all good there :) 

had a stressful week though. Had to fly to germany because my grandpa died and just got back and now i need to clean cause my parents are coming to visit on sunday for a week. Also confirmation for my goddaughter is coming up on saturday. 

But feeling good. Can feel the kicks a bit more now with baby :) 

Can't wait to find out what it is and also hold my baby in my arms.


----------



## slammerkin

Rose - so glad you had a good holiday! How were the flights back and forth? I hardly use a stroller at all with mine. We're going to Ireland in June and I'll just bring a carrier or two. Very nervous about the flights with Jack, plus the car ride from Dublin to my DH's home town (2.5 hours away).

At least Alice sleeps well when she's with you! I've bedshared with Jack from the start. He still doesn't sleep very well. Fitful for the first couple hours and then still wakes every two hours the rest of the night. Still, my DD was worse by this time - she woke every sleep cycle for boob - that lasted many many months!

Good luck with starting food for Alice. Jack's only 4 months yesterday, so not there yet with him. I'll wait until six months. Interested to see if he takes to it quicker than my DD - she was nearly a year before she took much interest.

Velathria - that's awesome you've stopped bleeding and you're feeling kicks! Do you have a preference for boy or girl? Sorry to hear about your grandpa. Hope you can enjoy your parents' visit.

AFM - Been back at work for over a month now and it's going fine. We've all been a bit sick the last week though. Jack is mostly fine, just coughing a bit.

My BF is getting married this weekend, so that's exciting.

Jack is over 16 lbs now. Quite the chunk compared to my DD - she was a small thing. I've had a couple weeks of him pooping during the night after a long stretch of him not doing that. I think some supplements I was taking caused it, and they are still working their way out of his system. REALLY ready for him to completely be over it, cause changing poopy diapers at 3am is NOT FUN.


----------



## rose.

The flights were actually ok, both kids were really good we were lucky :) nappy changes were a bit of a nightmare due to the lack of space but thankfully I only had to deal with one dirty one! To be honest I found the car journeys worse (Alice decided she hated the hire car and screamed every time we put her in it, unless I sat in the back between the kids) as I could cuddle her on the plane and feed her so she was happy. Are you in Ireland now? Hope you have a fantastic time!

Alice is almost 6 months old now, I can't believe it. She's taking to weaning so well and is now having 3 small meals a day plus all her usual milk feeds (we don't really have set feeds as I just feed her whenever she wants. Which is often ha). She's almost sitting unsupported just flops occasionally, and can support her weight on her legs for a few seconds too before she topples over. 

I'm sorting out childcare for my return to work which is extremely depressing ;( why does it have to go so fast?!

Vel you're over half way through :) amazing! When do you find out if it's a boy or girl?


----------



## Velathria

We found out last week . It's a boy ^^ we're so exited everything's going well now. Bleeding has stopped and I can finally enjoy this pregnancy. ^^


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Velathria! You're only a few days away from V day. So glad you're now able to enjoy your pregnancy :)


----------



## slammerkin

Velathria - congrats on the boy!! And do glad the bleeding has stopped and you can enjoy the pregnancy now instead of worrying all the time. 

Rose - time is flying - can't believe Alice is almost 6 months. When do you go back to work? Have you sorted child care?

AFM - we have been back from our Ireland trip for a week now. It was an awesome trip, and hard to leave. Both kids were good on the flights. Honestly DD was an angel, and Jack only fussed a bit when needing naps. So thankful. The car ride from Dublin to DH's town was a bit hairy, but the return trip was absolutely fine. DD ran herself ragged playing with her cousins. Now DH wants to move back. I can see the draw of all the family support (we have very little of that here), but it would be such a massive decision, and a huge change to our way of life. So I am not that keen on the thought. Have to talk about it I guess. We'd both be facing huge reductions in income and probably some very crappy jobs, if they could be found at all.

Jack got his first tooth while we were there! Haven't started solids yet. Maybe in another month. He is 17 lbs now. Sometimes does little planks on the floor, but isn't mobile yet, and can't sit. Sleep is still crap, but I'm managing.

Looking for a new job myself. I am bored at work and have nothing to do most of the time. 

Jack starts daycare next week, just three days a week, and the other two at home with DH still. DH is excited about the opportunity to get things done around the house on his days off, but I'm sad about Jack going to someone else so young.


----------



## Velathria

Hey girls ^^ so coming up to 24 weeks ^^ i am so ready to have this little guy out xD got physio prescribed because I'm in so much pain. Can't sleep at night at all. And he seems to be laying really low so all the weight is pushing down. 

We have a name already ^^ it's Timothy. Named after my father ^^ he is such a proud grandpa :) 

Also great news. We are moving into a bigger place and it's so much nicer :) can't wait to set everything up. :happydance: 

It's crazy how far along your little ones are already.. time goes by so fast. Hope everyone is doing great and enjoying their babys. In a few months I'll be able to join in ^^


----------



## rose.

Slammerkin I am due to go back in September, I too feel sad about Alice going to someone else when she's so young :( DS was always with my mum until he was 18 months so this is a new experience for me. I have a childminder lined up who I like, but I am just trying to negotiate hours with work so I need to get that sorted then I can confirm with her. She's actually really nice and Alice even had a nap on her when we visited but I still feel sad and guilty that I can't be with her all the time, especially as she's so clingy :( I am trying to find a new job too because I'm fed up of the long drive to work, and also my boss is being difficult with hours. I had an interview the other week so hoping to hear soon. It is the perfect location and hours so I am keeping everything crossed!!

Glad you had an amazing holiday. My husband wants to move to Canada but we don't know anyone there so it would be a bit lonely not to mention complicated with visas etc plus my mum wouldn't be thrilled if we left. Good luck with whatever you decide. 

Alice was doing well with solids but she has 4 (!!!) teeth coming through at the same time so I think that's putting her off - she hasn't really eaten much all week.

DS had chickenpox last week so I'm just waiting for Alice to catch it :( I'm actually quite nervous about it as I know someone whose baby died from chickenpox recently, even though he was younger and smaller than Alice it still makes me very worried.

Vel sorry you're in pain :( I know how that feels, it's crappy. Great news that you've picked a lovely name and are moving in to a bigger home :) our own extension should be ready to use as a temporary room soon until we have saved up for the next bit (digging up the whole floor for underfloor heating in the kitchen nightmare) so will be nice to have a bit more space :)


----------



## rose.

Well, Alice has now caught chicken pox. She has it so much worse than DS and has been so upset, grumpy and itchy. She has them mostly on her face, neck, scalp and nappy area :( she also has a high temperature and is off all food apart from my milk - she's been breastfeeding pretty much Constantly since about 4am this morning.


----------



## slammerkin

Oh, rose, I am so sorry. It must be so hard on poor Alice. At least you have the boob to offer. I'm sure that is comforting to her. I hope she gets better quickly!!

Canada would be a big move alright! I know some Irish people that moved there and love it.

I hope you get a new job you like. And I hope Alice does well in childcare. It really does such sending them earlier than you want.

Velathria - I hope your pain is getting better!


----------



## Shaele

Hey everyone! I see the last post was from last month so I am not sure if anyone is still chatting here but here goes nothing! I know i have been gone for quite some time. I don't really have a reason for it to be honest. I guess I just filled my days with other things and now that my almost 9 month old (holy crap) is crawling it's really impossible to even think about computers until both kids are in bed. I must have missed sooooo much. Velathria I am so excited to see you are doing well with the pregnancy! And that it's a boy! I think we all had boys except rose! I never really got to congratulate you so CONGRATULATIONS! such amazing news i hope that you get to continue to have an enjoyable pregnancy =D how is everyone doing? I don't really have all that much new with me. Rose im sorry to hear about the babies both having chicken pox...i hope that it's over by now. I forget how long it usually lasts for but at least now they've gotten it and you won't have to worry about it in the future. Slammerkin im glad you had a great trip to ireland and that the babies were good on the plane! my husband is so terrified of bringing ours onto a plane. not that we have that bad of kids but yanno...sometimes they all have their moments and he doesn't want one of those moments to be on a plane lol. so vacationing will have to wait unless we can drive there. I can't believe it's september already...next week officially starts fall. I don't want to give up summer yet. I didn't even get to go down the shore this year! But i am looking forward to decorating for the holidays. I'm thinking my 3 year old will be very excited about that...she will understand what is going on. And I think zach who will be 1 by christmas will just want to pull the tree down. but we shall see. anyway I hope everyone is doing well and I hope to catch up with what everyone has been up to soon! talk to you all later!


----------



## Velathria

Hey shaele ^^ little boy is doing great. I'm almost at the end. So ready to have him out and to hold him. 

We picked a name and it's Timothy. Named him after my father. Who is super proud to have another grandson. :) 

Have some news with my older son. We finally got an appointment with the special needs assessment and they now told us that he is showing high rates of being on the autism spectrum. It was a shock at first but I have realised now as I read about it and watch him closely that it all fits. So we are in the middle of adjusting things for him and also with the school. Everything seems to be going much better with him now that we know. He is still looking forward to his new little brother so we'll see how that goes when he is born. How was it for all of you with the older children? I'm worried that he will regress after Timmy is born. And that he will lash out at him. It's crazy how time flies.. can't believe I'm already at that end. Although it seems like these last few weeks are thath3heseaking forever :rofl:


----------



## Shaele

Hi Velathria! That's great you have a name picked out already. We had a lot trouble deciding on a name especially for a boy. We both did not like the ones we each picked out. Obviously we finally found one we both enjoyed but I had to compromise on the spelling. I preferred Zackary but husband preferred Zachary. He won just because I didn't want any of the other names he suggested lol! 

Interesting news about your older son. I can imagine feeling shock at first because that's just him to you. Like I mean that's what you've gotten used to and that's just his normal and your normal in what you expect. And that part of it will stay the same...which kind of makes it easier I think. I'm glad he's very excited to meet his brother! As far as how kids react to new siblings I think they are all different. From my experience I definitely noticed a negative change in her behavior. While lydia loves zach she also is showing signs of jealousy. She's pretty independent for her age but when he came into the picture she started wanting the same KIND of attention as we gave him. As in she wanted diapers again even though we were in the middle of successfully potty training. She wanted bottles and to be held. Whenever zach goes to play with her old toys she forgot existed she would take them away from him and put them out of his reach. She started doing things she isn't suppose to do in order to get attention. Granted some of this my be due to lack of giving her the attention she required back but as an only child myself I had no idea how any of this worked. I never had to share my parents affection so i didn't even know how to show the correct way of dealing and be a proper role model. We are all learning =) I know it's just a phase. She's also at the age of pushing and testing her limits. She's getting better though! I hope that it all works out better for your family. Like i said it's allllll different for everyone. And now zach is whining so I must dash. talk soon!


----------



## Velathria

Me and dh couldnt decide on a name either until he had the idea to name him after my father and I loved it. Only problem now is him picking a godfather xD I have the godmother picked already. Coming up to 35 weeks now.. cannot wait for this to end xD it's funny how we try so hard to get pregnant and can't wait to be and then when we are we can't wait to be done with pregnancy :rofl: 

Yeah we are seeing a lot of specialist's now about my son but I am kind of glad that we found out. It explains a lot and I am able to handle his melt downs much better now and when he can't deal with something. 

I know that Elijah (older son) will probably be very jealous of Timothy because of his close connection to me and also he had been alone now for 5 years so that's a long time. 

My biggest worry is that all the accomplishment with bedtime and going to the toilette will regress and we'll have to redo all of it. 
I know at one point he will see the positive of it but I think at the beginning it will be a bit hard on him. Having to share mom''s affection. 

Cannot wait for these 5 weeks to be over. I am in so much pain. Stupid pelvic girdle pain. It's the worst... I can barely do anything without being in agony. And i am having loads of painful braxton hicks contractions. 

Who ever said being pregnant is great.. clearly hasn't been pregnant lol


----------

